# OL Convo #3: CLOSED FOR RENOVATION



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Rules

- No flaming
- Thread ends after 10,000 posts
- Spoiler talk is allowed but it has to be tagged

Let's all be cool and friendly as possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Rules

- No flaming
- Thread ends after 10,000 posts
- Spoiler talk is allowed but it has to be tagged

Let's all be cool and friendly as possible

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

First

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

and so it begins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

3rd

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Rules
> 
> - No flaming
> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts
> ...


@Flame  he is first as I told you .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

@QMS  waiting for you


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

This thread gonna be full fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> This thread is no different than any convo thread but to avoid having a repeat of the last convo let's keep it civil and no bullying. Everyone is allowed in here so let's all be cool and friendly as possible



Wait, was something wrong in the last thread or is it just Copy Paste?


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This thread gonna be full fast


You can bet it will be!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

You guys have no manners, at least welcome the new thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

NIGHTY !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

>Flame
>"No Flaming"


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

QMS said:


> NIGHTY !


THE MIGHTY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Flame has gone mad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

I can already bet that I am gonna be top poster of this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I can already bet that I am gonna be top poster of this thread


Me you @QMS  will be the top 3 i think....


----------



## Nataly (Jul 11, 2019)

First page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Me you @QMS  will be the top 3 i think....


QMS can be last for all I care lol


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> QMS can be last for all I care lol



 c'mon


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Now I have to figure out how to name it. 
@Oreki you sure you won't name it?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> c'mon


I was kidding, how can I not care about him


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I was kidding, how can I not care about him


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Now I have to figure out how to name it.
> @Oreki you sure you won't name it?


Yup, I already said so


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

The last one lasted 4 months....what's the record?We should think of breaking it if there is one.....


----------



## Steven (Jul 11, 2019)

Almost 10000 posts


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Almost 10000 posts


We should start slowly....


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Well I need sleep too, so good night


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well I need sleep too, so good night


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

You did a hard job in this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You did a hard job in this one


I rly put my paint skills on the edge....


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 11, 2019)

first


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wait, was something wrong in the last thread or is it just Copy Paste?


Just copy and pasted it. I was on my way out


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Just copy and pasted it. I was on my way out



Where is the lazy rating when you need it


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> first


You serious?


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where is the lazy rating when you need it


kiss my ass I'm out


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 11, 2019)

The winner was supposed to open the new convo thread, but oh well.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> kiss my ass I'm out



you too. 



Kinjin said:


> The winner was supposed to open the new convo thread, but oh well.



Soca is just a drama queen.


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> The winner was supposed to open the new convo thread, but oh well.


That's what every convo does. Why can't we also? @Soca


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You serious?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> The winner was supposed to open the new convo thread, but oh well.


So we just let Soca open the thread for no reason? And @Soca didn't even consider to tell us about that lol


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> That's what every convo does. Why can't we also? @Soca


Devision asked me to open it for him


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 11, 2019)

From what I got, this is on DeVision. He told Soca to make the thread.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

What do you mean by first? lol


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

I can change the op to devision when he figures out a name too so it doesn't matter


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Devision asked me to open it for him


What does he know he's only active in this section 

Smh @DeVision can't believe you missed that opportunity


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

Oh nvm DeV you didn't miss anything


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> I can change the op to devision when he figures out a name too so it doesn't matter


Mods can do some unnecessary stuff too


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What do you mean by first? lol


seems like I was too slow
my arch-enemy @Flame  was faster


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

F**k I thought we weren't supposed to open it because mods do that


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Mods can do some unnecessary stuff too


was this yours @Oreki


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2019)

Here we are in a new convo ! Let's see how long will it last this time!


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 11, 2019)

Let's name this convo "Shanks>"


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

I know. This will be deleted and I'm gonna open a new one


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What do you mean by first? lol


That's an old running joke on the internet lol. Ever seen these comments on youtube and such? That's what he's basically doing lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> You can bet it will be!


I heard bet?.. anyone? Remember we got a tread for it guys...amazing avatar prices


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I know. This will be deleted and I'm gonna open a new one


I said I can change the op to you 

just give me a name


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I know. This will be deleted and I'm gonna open a new one


No way..once it's started...lol..and the nameless is cool


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> I said I can change the op to you
> 
> just give me a name


I though it was don vision


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I though it was don vision


no flame talked him out of that for whatever reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> I said I can change the op to you
> 
> just give me a name



I want my opening post too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I want my opening post too


That's what I mean. Look at the OP dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> was this yours @Oreki


@Soca  was this yours?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> no flame talked him out of that for whatever reason



That was a good one, right


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> no flame talked him out of that for whatever reason


It was supposed to be my thread


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Damnit. I need to get back to my laptop. I can't catch up like this


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> no flame talked him out of that for whatever reason


But he said it himself before in the other convo..or was he joking about?! Dunno..


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> It was supposed to be my thread


Next one flame no worries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> It was supposed to be my thread


But you lost


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That was a good one, right


It was.


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But you lost


There was a sudden earthquake that threw me off guard not my fault


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I want my opening post too


I agree , just remember to thanks oreki for it.... XD


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't mind Don Vision. I thought he wanted to include the whole sentence with "in your face Marie" or something like that. Way too long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> There was a sudden earthquake that threw me off guard not my fault


So much salt here


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I agree , just remember to thanks oreki for it.... XD


As I said like 3 times before I already did it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So much salt here


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Things are heating up


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Thank you @Soca 
Could you make one small change? Make the d in don small and add flagship.

OL Convo Thread: don DeVision's flagship

It's not like it's gonna stay like that for a long time, so make it count.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 11, 2019)

Shiba


----------



## Gledania (Jul 11, 2019)

Is


----------



## Gledania (Jul 11, 2019)

Gaaaaaay


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Thank you @Soca
> Could you make one small change? Make the d in don small and add flagship.
> 
> OL Convo Thread: don DeVision's flagship
> ...


iteeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> iteeeeeeeeee



I won't bully you the next 12 minutes. I promise!


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey don't cheat @Gledania


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Well this thread activity still same as other one lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well this thread activity still same as other one lol


I think bc it is kinda late night (at least in Europe xD)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> I think bc it is kinda late night (at least in Europe xD)


Yeah, but I like it that way... I can have my peace here as always

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah, but I like it that way... I can have my peace here as always



I give you some advantage....see you tomorrow


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> I give you some advantage....see you tomorrow


I'm going to sleep too so good night!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

So now that this is my flagship, and you all are on it. Obey!
I'll be a good captain.
The only rule bully Gled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So now that this is my flagship, and you all are on it. Obey!
> I'll be a good captain.
> The only rule #1 bully Gled.


You mean flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So now that this is my flagship, and you all are on it. Obey!
> I'll be a good captain.
> The only rule bully Gled.


Bout to be a mutiny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Bout to be a mutiny



I have my snitches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I have my snitches.


You don't need snitches to let you know, it's me, Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> You don't need snitches to let you know, it's me, Marc!



Et tu, Brute?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Et tu, Brute?


This is for the bullied cats all around the forums


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> This is for the bullied cats all around the forums



You mean yourself? 

Wanna join my crew?


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You mean yourself?



This is why you gets stabbed 



> Wanna join my crew?



I gots my own Kawaii Pirates


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> This is why you gets stabbed



Come on. You need a bit of resistance. 
I'm a nice guy. Did no one any harm. I'm just playing. 



Soca said:


> I gots my own Kawaii Pirates



Be the Law to Luffy.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 11, 2019)

I wasn't aware Dev won the last convo, congratu…

'don DeVision's flagship' 
really


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I wasn't aware Dev won the last convo, congratu…
> 
> 'don DeVision's flagship'
> really



My crew won. As the don I got to choose.

What do you have against my name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

You on Marc's side? Now you gonna bully me too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2019)

You're the only bully here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> You're the only bully here



Come on. Stop saying that. Someone will belive you. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come on. Stop saying that. Someone will belive you. XD


You are the only bully here, how could you


----------



## Nataly (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. When I play football I can be agressive, loud and not really nice. XD


I almost choked on my drink reading it 
Have some mercy 


> What things?


Are you aggressive and loud now? If yes, then I will definitely tell you what they are


> Yeah. I'm the only bully here - but only when I'm alone. Otherwise I'm the one being bullied.


I feel bullied just after this sentence alone 
Is that a special talent of yours to affect people that way


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I almost choked on my drink reading it
> Have some mercy



It was the only way I could've said it without being called out as an ass. XD
I know I'm a complete different person when I play competitive.



Nataly said:


> Are you aggressive and loud now? If yes, then I will definitely tell you what they are


No, but I'm curious to know, so I say yes. 



Nataly said:


> I feel bullied just after this sentence alone
> Is that a special talent of yours to affect people that way



I still didn't learn to control my powers.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It was the only way I could've said it without being called out as an ass. XD
> I know I'm a complete different person when I play competitive.


I don't use those words in my way of speaking, so you are safe.
I also don't use 'XD' since I was 13/14, just so you know.

I bet that personality is much more accepted and appreciated.


> No, but I'm curious to know, so I say yes.


Oh no no, that is not how it works


> I still didn't learn to control my powers.


Your bullying powers go To Infinity and Beyond


----------



## Nataly (Jul 11, 2019)

Do I have to wait for so long to be bullied


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

See. I'm no bully. @Soca 's the bully here. 

And just for you to know. It hurt.


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I wasn't aware Dev won the last convo, congratu…
> 
> 'don DeVision's flagship'
> really


He didn't ...lol..but a friend of mine granted him his own deserved win..like Toronto ! Xd
Also still a Don


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2019)

What about the bullied who get bullied?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wait, was something wrong in the last thread or is it just Copy Paste?


maybe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You guys have no manners, at least welcome the new thread


I do what I want, don't tell me to behave!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> >Flame
> >"No Flaming"


why is there a flame in my no flame thred?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Me you @QMS  will be the top 3 i think....


I will be top 1!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> QMS can be last for all I care lol


STFU , you stole my 10k post, I only got 9998 and 10002 because of you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> The last one lasted 4 months....what's the record?We should think of breaking it if there is one.....


below our own record 1 month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

LOL ... never ever .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> The winner was supposed to open the new convo thread, but oh well.


Shhh it was a combo attack for the last 400 posts .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Devision asked me to open it for him


That was lewd ... so lewd  but I like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> I can change the op to devision when he figures out a name too so it doesn't matter


Just do it, I already lost the first place I was in third :V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> F**k I thought we weren't supposed to open it because mods do that


You got played by the player .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Let's name this convo "Shanks>"


No ... let's call it , we hate the WSS title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> no flame talked him out of that for whatever reason


@Flame  again ... stop it man that was a cool name .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> It was supposed to be my thread


You were even below me so nope!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damnit. I need to get back to my laptop. I can't catch up like this


This is my thread old man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But you lost


He seriously lost .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> There was a sudden earthquake that threw me off guard not my fault


hmmm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> I don't mind Don Vision. I thought he wanted to include the whole sentence with "in your face Marie" or something like that. Way too long


That is so lewd @Marie  is cool .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Flame said:


>


Stop spamming I need my first spot now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Gaaaaaay


Agree on that .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Hey don't cheat @Gledania


What did he do ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> What about the bullied who get bullied?


Hmmm, is that an option?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Rules
> 
> - No flaming
> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts
> ...


This should be the order pack from now on, got it :


@Oreki , @DeVision , @lion of lernia ,@Kasai Kingu .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I wasn't aware Dev won the last convo, congratu…
> 
> 'don DeVision's flagship'
> really


He did not win

@Oreki did 10k post
I got 9998
@DeVision  got 9999
He also got 10001
And I got 1002 

Damn It all to hell now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

So much spamming lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So much spamming lol


Who did that ... name the fool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Who did that ... name the fool


Its devision  choice you old man


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> This should be the order pack from now on, got it :
> 
> 
> @Oreki , @DeVision , @lion of lernia ,@Kasai Kingu .


BTW, that's not fair, we didn't spammed to get this lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> BTW, that's not fair, we didn't spammed to get this lol


Stop with these excuses ... no one cares!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Stop with these excuses ... no one cares!


But honestly, trying to get rank with that method is no fun lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But honestly, trying to get rank with that method is no fun lol


Nope, only supremacy .

I am supreme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Nope, only supremacy .
> 
> I am supreme.


Lol. It just matter of time I surpass you in rank here


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol. It just matter of time I surpass you in rank here


Still the optimistic type ... Dante > Vergil >>> Nero .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Still the optimistic type ... Dante > Vergil >>> Nero .


That's not fair to say when Vergil and Dante himself acknowledged and questioned Nero strength, like Vergil asking to himself after seeing Nero strength "What form of power is this" and then he processed to acknowledge Nero their equal by saying to Dante if he defeats Nero, then by default he will defeat Dante which Dante agreed indirectly and in the end Nero defeats Vergil entirely on his own. Nero in DMC5 end come out stronger than Vergil and Dante

I know you you're Vergil or Dante fan but that's something that happens in the game and people need to accept that Nero has already taken over the protagonist part


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's not fair to say when Vergil and Dante himself acknowledged and questioned Nero strength, like Vergil asking to himself after seeing Nero strength "What form of power is this" and then he processed to acknowledge Nero their equal by saying to Dante if he defeats Nero, then by default he will defeat Dante *which Dante agreed indirectly and in the Nero defeats Vergil entirely on his own. Nero in DMC5 end come out stronger than Vergil and Dante*
> 
> I know you you're Vergil or Dante fan but that's something that happens in the game and people need to accept that Nero has already taken over the protagonist part


Bitch did you forgot that this happened after they fought and then they went to hell!

Nero surpassed none as of now, he got on their level and that is all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Bitch did you forgot that this happened after they fought and then they went to hell!


You need to see that Vergil and Dante himself acknowledged Nero strength not to mention Nero took their sin devil trigger attack at the same time even observing the the force of there attack which is no easy feat seeing even Urizen was having a hard time to keep up with Dante Sin Devil Trigger and Nero stopped both of them in their track while when they were in there sin devil trigger like it was nothing and even observing the impact. You can deny all you want but Vergil himself acknowledged Nero strength


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

See 58:00 for yourself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You can deny all you want but Vergil himself acknowledged Nero strength


Yes but that was all, see the context you are saying as of now If Luffy defeats Kaido at the end he is stronger then him  :V.

Both of us are Luffy fans but Luffy will not be stronger then Kaido after Wano ... similar concept with Dante/Vergil vs Nero!

Ciao ... going to work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> See 58:00 for yourself!


Lmao you're gonna define Nero strength with that off guard punch from both Vergil and Dante which do a shit to him lol


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes but that was all, see the context you are saying as of now If Luffy defeats Kaido at the end he is stronger then him  :V.
> 
> Both of us are Luffy fans but Luffy will not be stronger then Kaido after Wano ... similar concept with Dante/Vergil vs Nero!
> 
> Ciao ... going to work!


Dude if Luffy alone defeats kaido without any help then yup he will be stronger than kaido cuz which something Nero did, you forgetting he also observed the impact of both dante and Vergil strongest form attack at the same time before fighting Vergil


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lmao you're gonna define Nero strength with that off guard punch from both Vergil and Dante which do a shit to him lol


LOL ... getting WB vs Akainu vibes from this ... sorry, they were with their backs opened and attacked with their backhand :V.

And that is off guard for Nero.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> which something Nero did


He did no such things, he didn't defeat Dante or Vergil and both already fought themselves ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL ... getting WB vs Akainu vibes from this ... sorry, they were with their backs opened and attacked with their backhand :V.


How, Nero fought Vergil in his sin devil trigger which almost mid to low diff the Urizen, the same demon who low diff the Devil trigger Dante


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> He did no such things, he didn't defeat Dante or Vergil and both already fought themselves ...


Nero taking the impact of both Vergil and Dante in their sin devil trigger was something impossible to achieve, they both were looking him with wide eyes and why would Vergil even going to say "If I defeat Nero, then by default I defeat you, Dante, agreed" cuz he was acknowledging Nero strength as their equal and Nero winning the fight making him stronger than them

Nero was not even exhausted after his fight against Vergil


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

@QMS this is to much. If you keep this up this thread won't survive even 10days


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @QMS this is to much. If you keep this up this thread won't survive even 10days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

@QMS You can't rate the truth optimistic


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS You can't rate the truth optimistic


Pro tip quantum physics basics ... truth as time and space are relative to its axis, swap axis with context or believe  and you have your answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Pro tip quantum physics basics ... truth as time and space are relative to its axis, swap axis with context or believe  and you have your answer


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Pro tip quantum physics basics ... truth as time and space are relative to its axis, swap axis with context or believe  and you have your answer


Basic tip, just follow the story as it showing and you don't even need to do that that


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki still love you


Well you can't help it, I am just too lovable and charming


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Which is the active section where I can make the fun thread?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 12, 2019)

Damnn immm lateee


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Damnn immm lateee


Late for what?


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Late for what?


10000th post


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> 10000th post


Not was your day and you need to be at least active in ol thread often for that lol


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Not was your day and you need to be at least active in ol thread often for that lol


But Imm bussy


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

You can never be late.. We need another 9900 posts


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

We need 9826 more posts


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)

Why not reduce it to 5000? 10k is too much


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> Why not reduce it to 5000? 10k is too much


5k is not tempting number


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

Hmm a new Thread


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Hmm a new Thread



Welcome and enjoy your stay. 
Only rule: bully Soca


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

@Oreki as I said it before :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

I am top dog in here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki as I said it before :


Okay


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Hmm a new Thread


Took you long enough Jackass


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Took you long enough Jackass


Shhh Spamm bot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Shhh Spamm bot!


I can even spamm myself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Shhh Spamm bot!


Okay honestly stop posting for taking rank 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Okay honestly stop posting for taking rank 1


I am OG ... will do after you stop ranking in front of me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am OG ... will do after you stop ranking in front of me!


What? I am regular in this thread lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What? I am regular in this thread lol


Check the last thread ... still more posts then you .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

@DeVision  make it 100k So I can feel the challenge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 12, 2019)

Stopp spamming


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Check the last thread ... still more posts then you .


Cuz for starting 2weeks I was inactive in NF


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Welcome and enjoy your stay.
> Only rule: bully Soca


Gotcha 


Oreki said:


> Took you long enough Jackass


Didn’t realized it


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Didn’t realized it


I tagged you when final war was going on


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Cuz for starting 2weeks I was inactive in NF


Nibbah I was mostly active on our thread so that is not an excuse!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>


Sup ... wanted that 1k post .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Nibbah I was mostly active on our thread so that is not an excuse!


When I made my first post in that thread you already had the above 100


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 12, 2019)

@QMS 50 posts already


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> @QMS 50 posts already


And he call me spam bot


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I tagged you when final war was going on


Didn’t get any notification , 
But it’s dragonbyte so I do not wonder about it.
Was in OJ the same


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> @QMS 50 posts already


9950 too few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> And he call me spam bot


Because I am your master so I know what I am saying from the start .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Didn’t get any notification ,
> But it’s dragonbyte so I do not wonder about it.
> Was in OJ the same


You get a same notification as you get in OJ


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>



Welcome Kin. 
Only rule bully Soca. Do it.


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

@Kinjin 
Wears only Gucci


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You get a same notification as you get in OJ


I typed this for the  50th post sake!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Welcome Kin.
> Only rule bully Soca. Do it.


I still think the rule should be bullying flame


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> And he call me spam bot


That's just typical QMS


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You get a same notification as you get in OJ


Nope I never get every notification in my bar


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

I am going back to work, don't  spamm too much because I am #1!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

@Izaya X did you get the notification?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 12, 2019)

@Izaya X


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I still think the rule should be bullying flame



No, Soca is the biggest threat. 



Izaya X said:


> Nope I never get every notification in my bar



Maybe it's turned off. Did you check your preferences?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 12, 2019)

@Izaya X


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Jul 12, 2019)

@Izaya X


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

I the honor of myself .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Izaya X did you get the notification?


Now yes but if I have more notification than 10 it shows not every single one .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Now yes but if I have more notification than 10 it shows not every single one .


@Soca


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

@QMS you can stop spamming, no one taking your spot


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> I the honor of myself .



OmG. You just got yourself an ally in me!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Soca


Don’t think a mod can do something against it , the admin must check it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS you can stop spamming, no one taking your spot


I am not ... Sharing music .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

This thread seems to be wild compare to first one


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Don’t think a mod can do something against it , the admin must check it .


Probably can tell the problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

@Mysticreader come here  ...  we have spam in here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This thread seems to be wild compare to first one


I wonder why is that: V.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Welcome Kin.
> Only rule bully Soca. Do it.


Who says I don't do it behind the scenes?


Izaya X said:


> @Kinjin
> Wears only Gucci


Alles Gucci, Bra, extra geschneidert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Who says I don't do it behind the scenes?



That's the spirit! Down with Marc!

I'm gonna get in trouble, won't I?


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Alles Gucci, Bra, extra geschneidert


Hast du dir Drama gegönnt?
8/10 , er hat seine schmuse Mucke auch reingepackt. 
Sonst 9/10


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Hast du dir Drama gegönnt?


No drama in here .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Mysticreader come here  ...  we have spam in here!



Can't  catching up on manga now


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Hast du dir Drama gegönnt?
> 8/10 , er hat seine schmuse Mucke auch reingepackt.
> Sonst 9/10


Nee, hab mir bisher nur Affalterbach und EFH reingezogen. Sind aber Bombe.

Praktisch jede Woche kommen geile Tracks raus


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> No drama in here .


DRAMA all the way ,


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nee, hab mir bisher nur Affalterbach und EFH reingezogen. Sind aber Bombe.
> 
> Praktisch jede Woche kommen geile Tracks raus


Gib dir raffaelo ,


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> DRAMA all the way ,


So who's in the @Kinjin avy?


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So who's in the @Kinjin avy?


A Rap Artist Capital Bra and in the background Samra


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> A Rap Artist Capital Bra and in the background Samra


Wow, he's good


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Wow, he's good


This guy is Shindy not Capital Braa


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Wait, where does the poll come from


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> This guy is Shindy not Capital Braa


Not I just searched capital Braa in youtube, I know they're different lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> DRAMA all the way ,


Meh ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wait, where does the poll come from


I thought you added that after flame 5k post


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I thought you added that after flame 5k post



Nope. Someone is doing this in secret. I'm looking at you @Kinjin


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Meh ....


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nope. Someone is doing this in secret. I'm looking at you @Kinjin


So he really does bullying off-screen


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

I summon the gang:

@tangerine07, @lion of lernia , @pedxi , @Oreki, @Hades92 , @Irene , @Trafalgar Rao , @Naomi Rose , @RayanOO , etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So he really does bullying off-screen



Nah. Kin is great.


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm too old to even keep up with this thread my goodness


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> I summon the gang:
> 
> @tangerine07, @lion of lernia , @pedxi , @Oreki, @Hades92 , @Irene , @Trafalgar Rao , @Naomi Rose , @RayanOO , etc


"etc"


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. Kin is great.


Yeah, he gives me reps often too


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> "etc"


@KuroShika , @RayanOO , @KaidoBoby , @Red Admiral , @Reddot4 .

WSS DRAMA : @Topi Jerami , @Guan Yu , @Asaya7 , @Shishio ishere :V

Cool : @Light D Lamperouge , @Sade

still etc

BFF : @JoJo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> @KuroShika , @RayanOO , @KaidoBoby , @Red Admiral , @Reddot4 .
> 
> WSS DRAMA : @Topi Jerami , @Guan Yu , @Asaya7 , @Shishio ishere :V
> 
> ...


Really, with pace are you planning to end the thread in few days?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Really, with pace are you planning to end the thread in few days?


@Asaya7  negged me  100 rep ... I am dead now ... too easy to trigger: V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Asaya7  negged me  100 rep ... I am dead now ... too easy to trigger: V.


Lol. And I thought you guys are friends?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol. And I thought you guys are friend?


qms is a nice guy, sure, but he is also a disingenuous troll most of the time lol.

Edit: and i told him i will do this whenever i think he deserves it. And tagging a bunch of people that disagree with his trolling and mental gymnastics as "WSS Drama" definitely deserved it lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol. And I thought you guys are friend?


I am but I can't say  WSS is not #2 or Akainu is not stronger then MF self and way below Prime WB .

talking  about that @Major Lee Hung .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> disingenuous troll most of the time lol


Most don't even know that word's meaning btw

Also it is hilarious when I make mistakes or don't correct them on purpose maybe  ... and get jumped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> qms is a nice guy, sure, but he is also a disingenuous troll most of the time lol.
> 
> Edit: and i told him i will do this whenever i think he deserves it. And tagging a bunch of people that disagree with your trolling and mental gymnastics as "WSS Drama" definitely deserved it lol.





QMS said:


> I am but I can't say  WSS is not #2 or Akainu is not stronger then MF self and way below Prime WB .
> 
> talking  about that @Major Lee Hung .


Honestly, I don't really care about power levels discussion if they keep on going in the same way. But good to see you two getting along lol


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am but I can't say  WSS is not #2 or Akainu is not stronger then MF self and way below Prime WB .
> 
> talking  about that @Major Lee Hung .


Nice strawmanning once again. Learn how to read bro


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Damn I slept too much


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> Learn how to read bro


LOL ... this again ... I am quite good at that ... we can make a poll with whoever you want and I can bring the rest ... and see if my mental gymnastics are better then Pica YC2, WSS #2 and Akainu > EOS BB .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Damn I slept too much


Welcome my lieutenant, sup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Most don't even know that word's meaning btw
> 
> Also it is hilarious when I make mistakes or don't correct them  ... and get jumped


what word?

and you are admitting to troll every other day anyway.

And what mistakes are you talking about? your english? Im fine with that as long as i can actually understand what you are trying to say. Sometimes that is not the case though and therefore i mention it. No one is perfect, and im no native speaker myself, so people sometimes probably have issues understanding me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Damn I slept too much


Lol. look the page no. 6 and 7 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL ... this again ... I am quite good at that ... we can make a poll with whoever you want and I can bring the rest ... and see if my mental gymnastics are better then Pica YC2, WSS #2 and Akainu > EOS BB .


At least your fallacy game is strong, because i didnt say any of these things.

you are a walking joke man, really shouldnt wonder when people start calling you andrewww or something.
@Topi Jerami


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol. look the page no. 6 and 7 lol


page 7? do i have different page settings..this thread is only at 6 pages for me X_X


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> No one is perfect, and im no native speaker myself, so people sometimes probably have issues understanding me too.


Still don't get it, at work I do procedures in English for 2k people from 18 counties including the USA, Canda etc

In here, will never give 2 cents for that!

You too serious bro .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> you are a walking joke man, really shouldnt wonder when people start calling you andrewww or something.
> @Topi Jerami


You should see me when I am not "debating" you guys about fictional characters E dicks.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> page 7? do i have different page settings..this thread is only at 6 pages for me X_X


Yes, you can go to the preference setting and can choose post thread. Mine is 20 per page

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yes, you can go to the preference setting and can choose post per thread. Mine is 20 per page


I am on page 4 ... 80 per page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol. look the page no. 6 and 7 lol


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yes, you can go to the preference setting and can choose post per thread. Mine is 20 per page


oh ok lol. If i would send you a link of lets say page 4, would you get out where page 4 is for you or for me?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am on page 4 ... 80 per page.


Too much scrolling in 80 per page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> oh ok lol. If i would send you a link of lets say page 4, would you get out where page 4 is for you or for me?


Yes, the index probably resets depending on your profile preferences.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> oh ok lol. If i would send you a link of lets say page 4, would you get out where page 4 is for you or for me?


What's your current last page?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> oh ok lol. If i would send you a link of lets say page 4, would you get out where page 4 is for you or for me?



Just quote the post, or click on the post #, or click on the time stamp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Btw is that vote thing for real?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes it is, he spammed when we were inactive


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Too much scrolling in 80 per page


There are on the keybord: page up/down, home and end ... use them .


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What's your current last page?


6


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yes it is, he spammed when we were inactive


Hate the game not the player .


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yes it is, he spammed when we were inactive



We should give him some lewds.....


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> 6


Must be 50 per page, I'm talking about this post [HASHTAG]#121[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> We should give him some lewds.....


I don't use that rating

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> We should give him some lewds.....


Guys I am also nerfed, doing management and destroying you guys .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't use that rating


I don't either but....he deserve some..... @Trafalgar Rao it's a job for you


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> I don't either but....he deserve some..... @Trafalgar Rao it's a job for you


@Asaya7 c'mon dude, who gives lewd rating for sake of giving them


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Godfather they're taking over our territory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

The hot weather makes this break feel so long.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Good thing I never really thought anything about Kiku, so his/her reveal didn't give that surprise and I think someone made a theory about this so I wanted that theory to come true either way just for lols


----------



## Gledania (Jul 12, 2019)

Poor Sanji


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

@Asaya7  and @Guan Yu  aka the  WSS gang, if  I really want I can red zone you both ...

Both should stop getting triggered and negging me


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Asaya7  and @Guan Yu  aka the  WSS gang, if  I really want I can red zone you both ...


You know tha way uh?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Honestly, don't really prefer having so many powerlevel debates here


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, don't really prefer having so many powerlevel debates here



Why not? They're funny


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, don't really prefer having so many powerlevel debates here


I only baited them ... then got upset because I said something wrong ... who knows!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Why not? They're funny


Funny when you read it the first time, they all gonna be aggressive and gonna bring the same arguments all over the place without any of em coming in conclusion


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> same arguments all over the place without any of em coming in conclusion


So I am not the only one that sees this ... so the problem is not with me!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> I only baited them ... then got upset because I said something wrong ... who knows!


And you thinking baiting is right? Baiting other is also not a really good thing, you keep baiting them, the joke should be over and it's not that funny to be honest


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Funny when you read it the first time, they all gonna be aggressive and gonna bring the same arguments all over the place without any of em coming in conclusion



That's when the fun starts.....


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Godfather they're taking over our territory



Seems like we need some disciplinary mesurements in our crew.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> And you thinking baiting is right? Baiting other is also not a really good thing, you keep baiting them, the joke should be over and it's not that funny to be honest


It is not funny, I agree with this, but what should I do ?

If I am serious I am a troll!
If I am funny, I am a troll!
If I want to discuss their opinion I am a troll!

So tell me the conclusion ?

I seriously want to discuss, a fictional character without someone telling me that a contextual sentence is as factual as PI because if not it disproves all of his beliefs ... who cares ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> It is not funny, I agree with this, but what should I do ?
> 
> If I am serious I am a troll!
> If I am funny, I am a troll!
> ...


Trolling is also a way to go......


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> It is not funny, I agree with this, but what should I do ?
> 
> If I am serious I am a troll!
> If I am funny, I am a troll!
> ...


If they gonna say that you're troll then that's mean they don't want to hear your argument so why waste your time, it's like shooting in the dark. You too baiting yourself, to be honest


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You too baiting yourself, to be honest


It is called socialization, I from the start didn't want to prove anything ... wanted to discuss, if you have the proper tone you can make me easily agree with you, this is the art of negotiation and debate .

You can even quote S on this.

But who am I to say complicated stuff, I am not that smart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> It is called socialization, I from the start didn't want to prove anything ... wanted to discuss, if you have the proper tone you can make me easily agree with you, this is the art of negotiation and debate .
> 
> You can even quote S i on this.


Meh, it's really no point in arguing with you lol.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Meh, it's really no point in arguing with you lol.


That was my point .

Still love you


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> That was my point .


But you still spamming this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But you still spamming this thread


He's cheating in front of our eyes.....


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But you still spamming this thread


Damn ... caught 

But you are helping me now


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> He's cheating in front of our eyes.....


He need to get punished, Godfather may help us out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Go to work @QMS


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

@QMS you're gonna get neg diff by me if this keep on going lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He need to get punished, Godfather may help us out


Ah we can play this game too....


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

I think I get it by merge post function is necessary


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Why the others are not here? We could do it even faster.....


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

@Oreki  that is lewd , you have 3 post below me and I am the one spamming


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Why the others are not here? We could do it even faster.....


Honestly speaking I don't really want to end this fast, we can take it slow


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  that is lewd , you have 3 post below me and I am the one spamming


But that's true, I'm not spamming just talking while you spam try to catch me


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly speaking I don't really want to end this fast, we can take it slow


Optimistic :


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly speaking I don't really want to end this fast, we can take it slow


But it will be more fun....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But that's true, I'm not spamming just talking while you spam try to catch me


Meh, there is no logic to what you said there .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Optimistic :


10k will going to be last


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Meh, there is no logic to what you said there .


ye ye...


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Btw, how can I give more reps fast?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Btw, how can I give more reps fast?


give all to me.....


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Btw, how can I give more reps fast?


Stop spamming .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Stop spamming .


no I am serious about what I asked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Stop spamming .


You stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> You stop


Gents first aka you .


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Gents first aka you .


...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

@DeVision thanks


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision thanks


My pleasure .


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision thanks



Reward for letting me name the thread. XD


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Reward for letting me name the thread. XD


Lol. Then I have lot more reps to give you jk


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol. Then I have lot more reps to give you jk



You mean I owe you more? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You mean I owe you more? XD


No, I was saying you giving me lot of reps. I need to give you to make it equal lol


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No, I was saying you giving me lot of reps. I need to give you to make it equal lol



Give it all to me so no one owes nothing to the other....


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No, I was saying you giving me lot of reps. I need to give you to make it equal lol



Don't worry about it. I'm not stingy about rep. It's not like I'm losing something by giving rep.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't worry about it. I'm not stingy about rep. It's not like I'm losing something by giving rep.


I don't really care about reps too that's I never neg anyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't really care about reps too that's I never neg anyone



Let's neg @Kasai Kingu


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Let's neg @Kasai Kingu


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Let's neg @Kasai Kingu


We can but then he's gonna become red. Btw it can't only me who love the red color reps


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We can but then he's gonna become red. Btw it can't only me who love the red color reps



Nah. There were people asking for neg rep to have a red bar. I don't know if that's still a thing.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


>



I'm joking.
Inb4 Soca accuses me of bullying.


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We can but then he's gonna become red. Btw it can't only me who love the red color reps



It's not bad but apparently if you have that no one takes you seriously xD


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

There was also the option of not having rep at all. Your rep bar is dark and no one can rep/neg rep you, but you can't either.
I don't know if that's still possible.


----------



## Guan Yu (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Asaya7  and @Guan Yu  aka the  WSS gang, if  I really want I can red zone you both ...
> 
> Both should stop getting triggered and negging me


Do what you wish man, so long as it could make you happy and help you to sleep at night


----------



## Soca (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Soca said:


>



Hello and welcome.
Only rule: Bully Soc.... Oh wait.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

@Flame look, Guan Yu got the "we know" trophy. He probs don't know how, but let's figure it out on our own.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Flame look, Guan Yu got the "we know" trophy. He probs don't know how, but let's figure it out on our own.


He's searching for something


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He's searching for something



You have it too.
You used the search function to search for something? Or used google to find naruto-forums or something like that?


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 12, 2019)

guys, what’s the deal with Gon from HxH? I found a picture where he has some demon face. is it a fan art? or is it his new form in manga(I only have seen anime)?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You have it too.
> You used the search function to search for something? Or used google to find naruto-forums or something like that?


I have used search bar to find the search bar 



Fel1x said:


> guys, what’s the deal with Gin from HxH? I found a picture where he has some demon face. is it a fan srt? or is it his new form in manga(I only have seen anime)?


Same, I am anime only, @Izaya X might know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Flame look, Guan Yu got the "we know" trophy. He probs don't know how, but let's figure it out on our own.


Wait what ?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> guys, what’s the deal with Gin from HxH? I found a picture where he has some demon face. is it a fan art? or is it his new form in manga(I only have seen anime)?


Well the deal is that HxH manga sucks .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Well the deal is that HxH manga sucks .


Everyone have different preferences


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Everyone have different preferences


:V ... No literally the arc work of the manga was redrawn!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But that's true, I'm not spamming just talking while you spam try to catch me


You are .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Gin from HxH?


Gin or gon ?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You have it too.
> You used the search function to search for something? Or used google to find naruto-forums or something like that?


@Soca  how do we get that, I wanted to ask you!


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Gin or gon ?


oh, my bad. Gon


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I have used search bar to find the search bar



You did what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You did what?


That is  ...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> oh, my bad. Gon


I can spoiler you if you want!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Soca  how do we get that, I wanted to ask you!



I tried. As the bully he is, he won't tell.


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> I can spoiler you if you want!


yeah, np. just put it in spoiler tag


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> yeah, np. just put it in spoiler tag


Did you see all the chimera arc ?


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Did you see all the chimera arc ?


yeah, I know about adult Gon. but Demon Gon, this shit didnt happen in anime


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You did what?


It's like thanos dialog, I used the stones to destroy the stones


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> yeah, I know about adult Gon. but Demon Gon, this shit didnt happen in anime


Post the picture that you saw, Gon should have no demon for now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

@Flame is missing today


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's like thanos dialog, I used the stones to destroy the stones



Okay. Once again. Step by step. XD
You noticed when you got the trophy points? Do you know what you did to get them?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame is missing today



I told you yesterday. He needs my permission.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Okay. Once again. Step by step. XD
> You noticed when you got the trophy points? Do you know what you did to get them?


Several from OJ, have that trophy!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Okay. Once again. Step by step. XD
> You noticed when you got the trophy points? Do you know what you did to get them?


Some trophy has already mentioned the reason and some don't


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Post the picture that you saw, Gon should have no demon for now!


ah, I just remembered what this “demon” form is. it was just a start of his adult transformation... in the picture I saw it was from manga so I was confused


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Several from OJ, have that trophy!



Yeah, because they prob used a search engine to get here.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> ah, I just remembered what this “demon” form is. it was just a start of his adult transformation... in the picture I saw it was from manga so I was confused


You mean this : ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

@DeVision what's the easy way to win points?


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> You mean this : ?


yes, I just forgot it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision what's the easy way to win points?



There's no easy way.


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Same, I am anime only, @Izaya X might know


 

You mean that here because Gon is learning to master his nen again in the manga .
He has no other beast mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

I feel sleepy. Gonna go and take a nap.

See ya later.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> You mean that here because Gon is learning to master his nen again in the manga .
> He has no other beast mode.


Shhh, he figured out ... also a lot of spoilers and HxH manga still sucks!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> You mean that here because Gon is learning to master his nen again in the manga .
> He has no other beast mode.


I have seen that, I though he was talking some other scene lol


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

@QMS See the reality and how powerful Nero really is


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS See the reality and how powerful Nero really is


LOL this again, as I said he is now on their level and that is all!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL this again, as I said he is now on their level and that is all!


Little by little you all dante fan gonna accept that Nero is superior, just when we started you might have thought that Nero was DMC4 level dante where base Nero in DMC5 has shown better feats than DT dante


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Little by little you all dante fan gonna accept that Nero is superior, just when we started you might have thought that Nero was DMC4 level dante where base Nero in DMC5 has shown better feats than DT dante


Nig.gah I don't care but did you forgot that DMC means Dante!

Even if VI is with Nero, Dante will still be there!

In all 6 games he was present .

And he is half demon, not a quarter .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Nig.gah I don't care but did you forgot that DMC means Dante!
> 
> Even if VI is with Nero, Dante will still be there!


I think it's always better to accept that dante time is long gone, it's Nero time and both 4 and 5 game complete revolve around Nero


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I think it's always better to accept that dante time is long gone, it's Nero time and both 4 and 5 game complete revolve around Nero


4 is half and half 
5 is split with Dante and Vergil
the reboot was all about Dante

What are you about now?

Don't cry to me when the next one might be a new reboot or Dante in Hell :V.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> 4 is half and half
> 5 is split with Dante and Vergil
> the reboot was all about Dante
> 
> ...


Half? lol Nero is a protagonist who got the most spotlight, they're just part of the story that's why they have gameplay and Honestly, Nero got more gameplay than both V and Dante in 5, you're the one who's crying here for Dante and if DMC6 came, it gonna be a focus on Nero


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Nig.gah I don't care but did you forgot that DMC means Dante!
> 
> Even if VI is with Nero, Dante will still be there!
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter, Nero still stomps them with completely his own power, no sword that has gifted by father, not to mention Vergil took his arm which was the only demonic power source he had yet he unlock his demon power which rival or overpower Dantes with sheer will power, not sword stab or any power sword


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Half? lol Nero is a protagonist who got the most spotlight, they're just part of the story that's why they have gameplay and Honestly, Nero got more gameplay than both V and Dante in 5, you're the one who's crying here for Dante and if DMC6 came, it gonna be a focus on Nero


Mate as I said, one doesn't care but from the last 3 games, the only game that had one protag is Dante!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Doesn't matter, Nero still stomps them with completely his own power, no sword that has gifted by father, not to mention Vergil took his arm which was the only demonic power source he had yet he unlock his demon power which rival or power Dantes with sheer will power, not sword stab or any power sword


I am getting bored .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate as I said, one doesn't care but from the last 3 games, the only game that had one protag is Dante!


I don't get it, why you refuse to accept Nero as protagonist when the entire gaming company has said that


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> oh look, the disingenuous troll is being disingenuous again.
> 
> Get fucking real kid


LOL ... I am certainly older then you guys ... and can take a joke better or not get triggered .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't get it, why you refuse to accept Nero as protagonist when the entire gaming company has said that


Who said he is not ?

Why do you want Nero to be stronger than Dante in the first place and second why do you care?


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL ... I am certainly old then you guys ... and can take a joke better or not get triggered .


your behaviour surely isnt a testament of your age then.

Also, you seemingly feeling the need to mention us all the time and calling us "WSS Drama" is making you looking like the triggered one, kid. Im just calling you out on trolling, and easily enough you also admit to trolling alot when i do call you out.

so again, get real.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> Copied from your profile:
> "Mate, I said sop with the -rep or I will do this to you also."
> i wonder how fast you are going to delete this post on your profile to save face.


LOL ... I am the kid here, first you got triggered, disliked, the -rep,  and now searched my profile for a reason!

One question, in that time, did I do something bar responding you here ?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Who said he is not ?
> 
> Why do you want Nero to be stronger than Dante in the first place and second why do you care?


Cuz he's stronger than them, before DMC5 I never accepted Nero to be strong as Dante but DMC5 clearly has shown that Nero has surpassed both Dante and Vergil, it's you who want Dante always be to strong just cuz he's your fav


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL ... I am the kid here, first you got triggered, disliked, the -rep,  and now searched my profile for a reason!
> 
> One question, in that time, did I do something bar responding you here ?


you are being dishonest again kid.

Triggered? You'd wish.

Disliked? Nah, im giving you the optimistic reaction way more often.

-rep? sure, whenever you are trolling i will -rep you. Again good thing you like to admit to trolling.

Searched your profile: It was literally your reply to my post on your profile, no searching was needed.

But pls carry on, this is not embarrassing at all to you ;D

Edit: my post on your profile was a literal reaction to you -repping me after me -repping you, so again proven to be dishonest troll who simply cant help but lie to save face in front of his friends.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> your behaviour surely isnt a testament of your age then.
> 
> Also, you seemingly feeling the need to mention us all the time and calling us "WSS Drama" is making you looking like the triggered one, kid. Im just calling you out on trolling, and easily enough you also admit to trolling alot when i do call you out.
> 
> so again, get real.


Seriously ... you are a smart guy but ... you are acting like a brat now!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> you are being dishonest again kid.
> 
> Triggered? You'd wish.
> 
> ...


Mate reread your comment ... from mine not giving a "fact",  you ... just read them!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Cuz he's stronger than them, before DMC5 I never accepted Nero to be strong as Dante but DMC5 clearly has shown that Nero has surpassed both Dante and Vergil, it's you who want Dante always be to strong just cuz he's your fav


I don't, I was teasing you at most ... he can be stronger and I would not care but just for you I accept that he is strong and end the debate, if it was one in the first place!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

@Asaya7  seriously a 17 years old boy is acting better than you ... and again I am the troll in here!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> it's you who want Dante always be to strong just cuz he's your fav


I don't have a favorite btw, I liked to play more with Nero in 4 and that was my first DMC .


----------



## Gledania (Jul 12, 2019)

@T.D.A did you watch gintama films ?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> Also, you seemingly feeling the need to mention us all the time and calling us "WSS Drama" is making you looking like the triggered one, kid.


Really now, check my post and yours, I got tagged many time by @Topi Jerami  and I don't react this way :V.

But I think I will let it go, It was too much from my part, my bad gent.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> But pls carry on, this is not embarrassing at all to you ;D


God, I am getting embarrassed, what can I do ... I am so ashamed that I can't post anymore: V.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> oh look, the disingenuous troll is being disingenuous again.
> 
> Get fucking real kid


Disingenous, troll and get real kid on the same post and  I am the troll again and by the way, you did not get triggered at  all


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

@DeVision  sorry I expect something like this ... my bad  


I will take my punishment what finger will you cut?


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate reread your comment ... from mine not giving a "fact",  you ... just read them!


what?



QMS said:


> I don't, I was teasing you at most ... he can be stronger and I would not care but just for you I accept that he is strong and end the debate, if it was one in the first place!


well you were strawmanning me all the time anyway *shrug



QMS said:


> @Asaya7  seriously a 17 years old boy is acting better than you ... and again I am the troll in here!


you are 17? i thought you were older than most of us? you being dishonest again? color me surprised.



QMS said:


> God, I am getting embarrassed, what can I do ... I am so ashamed that I can't post anymore: V.


You are not "getting" embarrassed. You are embarrassing yourself.
Nice try at twisting my statement. You being dishonest? color me surprised.



QMS said:


> Disingenous, troll and get real kid on the same post and  I am the troll again and by the way, you did not get triggered at  all


If you wouldnt admit to be trolling all the time i wouldnt call you a disingenuous troll to begin with. *shrug

But yeah, its all on me kid


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> you are 17? i thought you were older than most of us? you being dishonest again? color me surprised.


Nigaaah .... @Oreki  :V!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Nigaaah .... @Oreki  :V!


my bad for misunderstanding then.


----------



## Soca (Jul 12, 2019)

fuck going on in here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> You are not "getting" embarrassed. You are embarrassing yourself.


Yes, mate because you did a number on me, I mean I am the one in a defensive position triggered by one tag + WSS group label ... I am so embarrassing myself ... tell me more, what should I feel next?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> fuck going on in here


No clue ... grab popcorn .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> fuck going on in here


What do you think?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What do you think?


I seriously don't know, can you dub it for me?


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes, mate because you did a number on me, I mean I am the one in a defensive position triggered by one tag + WSS group label ... I am so embarrassing myself ... tell me more, what should I feel next?


Proof for me getting triggered? In actuality i just gave you the -rep for how you mentioned ALL of the people, not me. And further in actuality, YOU were the one getting triggered at the - rep. So again, you are being dishonest. Carry on with this, this is great entertainment for me.

also, im not even a mihawk fan, so you again got no substance at all in what you are saying. Not to mention we literally agreed on the possibility of shanks being as strong as mihawk xD

Nice try though


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> Proof for me getting triggered? In actuality i just gave you the -rep for how you mentioned ALL of the people, not me. And further in actuality, YOU were the one getting triggered at the - rep. So again, you are being dishonest. Carry on with this, this is great entertainment for me.
> 
> also, im not even a mihawk fan, so you again got no substance at all in what you are saying. Not to mention we literally agreed on the possibility of shanks being as strong as mihawk xD
> 
> Nice try though


LOL ... type more of you not getting triggered!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> YOU were the one getting triggered at the - rep.


Yes, you are right and the proof is that I did the same as always, did not care .


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL ... type more of you not getting triggered!


ZzZzZ, i know, saving face is extremely important after being the actual triggered one and getting called out on it.

Cheers bruh


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> also, im not even a mihawk fan, so you again got no substance at all in what you are saying. Not to mention we literally agreed on the possibility of shanks being as strong as mihawk xD


Then why do you even do this, there is nothing to gain from it and you agree with me, yet?


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes, you are right and the proof is that I did the same as always, did not care .


Good joke, if you wouldnt have cared, you wouldnt have brought it up publicly that i -repped you. 

You again being dishonest? Color me surprised.

(i should ctrl+c that i guess)


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Then why do you even do this, there is nothing to gain from it and you agree with me, yet?


do what? call you out for being dishonest and a troll? That has literally nothing to do with mihawk or anything manga related at that. Lmao


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> ZzZzZ, i know, saving face is extremely important after being the actual triggered one and getting called out on it.
> 
> Cheers bruh


Damn, I admitted that I got triggered, I mean this was not my plan at all from the start ... and now I am saving face from something, no one knows what it is but it is something .


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes, you are right and the proof is that I did the same as always, did not care .





QMS said:


> Damn, I admitted that I got triggered, I mean this was not my plan at all from the start ... and now I am saving face from something, no one knows what it is but it is something .



ctrl+v


----------



## Soca (Jul 12, 2019)

it's friday and y'all being petty as hell right now

cut the crap


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> it's friday and y'all being petty as hell right now
> 
> cut the crap


:V ... I am having fun ... but I will stop


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> ctrl+v


Sarcasm is not your forte it seams .


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sarcasm is not your forte it seams .


the sarcasm was the reason for my "ctrl+v" though xD

oh boy.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> the sarcasm was the reason for my "ctrl+v" though xD
> 
> oh boy.


Are you sure?

So you dislike even sarcasm?


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> So you dislike even sarcasm?


I <3 Sarcasm!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> I <3 Sarcasm!


You don't show it btw.


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> You don't show it btw.


TT_TT


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> TT_TT


Don't worry it can be fixed .


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

I for sure ain't gonna read everything you guys wrote. XD


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I for sure ain't gonna read everything you guys wrote. XD


Good decision .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I for sure ain't gonna read everything you guys wrote. XD


It's a pointless debate either way


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

So you guys did follow the only rule. Nice.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's a pointless debate either way


Wait it was a debate ... that is news to me!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Wait it was a debate ... that is news to me!


I am talking about you and Asaya argument


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)

Not gonna even try to catch up lol too many pages

Sup


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks for th rep @Asaya7


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Thanks for th rep @Asaya7


:*


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Thx for the rep (I'll surpass you @QMS )


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am talking about you and Asaya argument


I am talking about the same thing .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> Not gonna even try to catch up lol too many pages
> 
> Sup


Sup .


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)

Yo Ed Sheeran dropped a project album with a bunch of big name artists


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> Yo Ed Sheeran dropped a project album with a bunch of big name artists



The feat with Em and 50 is good. I liked it.


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The feat with Em and 50 is good. I liked it.


First thing I listened to  

What's your type of music? I actually pictured you as a rock fan lol


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Rock (but not that much into metal or hard rock) and rap.
But it depends on the mood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

I don't know, but I liked LP.
I also like Panic! at the disco.

But I also like classic rock bands like Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, and so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> Yo Ed Sheeran dropped a project album with a bunch of big name artists


That's a ed sheeran for ya

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> i think linkin park counts as metal in most of their songs already.
> though they also have very calm stuff and electrical shit as well


Oh really? I listened to their old stuff. Thought it was a mix of rap and rock



DeVision said:


> But I also like classic rock bands like Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, and so on.


@Dark marry him


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)

I legit laughed for a good 15 minutes


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Guys, have you listen to this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> Oh really? I listened to their old stuff. Thought it was a mix of rap and rock


yeah its not exactly easy to pin-point their genre.

wikipedia lists:
Alternative Rock, Nu Metal, Alternative Metal, Rap-Rock, Synth Rock, Electronic Rock, Post-Grunge, Crossover, Electro Pop.

Taken from both english and german wikipedia lol


----------



## Dark (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Led Zeppelin


 



Flame said:


> Oh really? I listened to their old stuff. Thought it was a mix of rap and rock
> 
> 
> @Dark marry him


There is no get out rating here.

Oh well, tier specialist it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2019)

The Don convo should never end !
But a first good stretch could be 100 k post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't know, but I liked LP.
> I also like Panic! at the disco.
> 
> But I also like classic rock bands like Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, and so on.


Nice....Rock is life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> The Don convo should never end !
> But a first good stretch could be 100 k post



And it should never change the name, right?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Nice....Rock is life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And it should never change the name, right?


You're planning on changing the name?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> You're planning on changing the name?



NEVA!
As more time passes I like it more. 
Need to bribe Kin and Marc somehow.


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> NEVA!
> As more time passes I like it more.
> Need to bribe Kin and Marc somehow.


You know you don't have to? no other section changes it like we do


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> You know you don't have to? no other section changes it like we do



It's not like I decide if it's gonna change. XD


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 12, 2019)

pearl jam is epic
eddie is one of the best singers


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's not like I decide if it's gonna change. XD


Don't change it. Show everyone how powerful you are


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> pearl jam is epic
> eddie is one of the best singers



Agree! 


Flame said:


> Don't change it. Show everyone how powerful you are




Now you want to join my crew, filthy marine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

Flame has realized godfather power


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Flame has realized godfather power



He's a bit dense, isn't he?
But better late than never.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He's a bit dense, isn't he?
> But better late than never.


He can now follow the true path which ca n lead him towards the light lol


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He can now follow the true path which ca n lead him towards the light lol



Will we accept him tho?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Will we accept him tho?


That's a hard question, can he do the chores for us?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's a hard question, can he do the chores for us?



We'll see what he has to say about this. 
To be a Shanks isn't so bad. I mean better than Koby.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> We'll see what he has to say about this.
> To be a Shanks isn't so bad. I mean better than Koby.


Well speaking of shanks, he must say ten times a day that Shanks >>> Mihawk


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Shanks >>> Mihawk


Facts......


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 12, 2019)

To be honest at this point Shanks just probably wants to get revenge on Blackbeard after non DF based BB gave him a scar.


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> To be honest at this point Shanks just probably wants to get revenge on Blackbeard after non DF based BB gave him a scar.



that's Shanks's only reason to live xD


----------



## Mariko (Jul 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> To be honest at this point Shanks just probably wants to get revenge on Blackbeard after non DF based BB gave him a scar.



A mere sea King did him more damages though...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> i think linkin park counts as metal in most of their songs already.
> though they also have very calm stuff and electrical shit as well


Linking park is alternative rock btw, my favorite band .


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 13, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> yeah its not exactly easy to pin-point their genre.
> 
> wikipedia lists:
> Alternative Rock, Nu Metal, Alternative Metal, Rap-Rock, Synth Rock, Electronic Rock, Post-Grunge, Crossover, Electro Pop.
> ...





QMS said:


> Linking park is alternative rock btw, my favorite band .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

So you are agreeing with me :V.


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> So you are agreeing with me :V.


not really...


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Morning guys


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> yeah its not exactly easy to pin-point their genre.
> 
> wikipedia lists:
> *Alternative Rock*, Nu Metal, Alternative Metal, Rap-Rock, Synth Rock, Electronic Rock, Post-Grunge, Crossover, Electro Pop.
> ...





Asaya7 said:


> not really...



Not even amazed by now :V.

The other also are examples of alternative rock


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Morning guys


Sup!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

Let's start this morning this way :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not even amazed by now :V.
> 
> The other also are examples of alternative rock


no lol


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2019)

The good ol' times when the SHs fought together


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> The good ol' times when the SHs fought together


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2019)

Luffy gets way too much screen time now  

I want Robin to fight


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> Luffy gets way too much screen time now
> 
> I want Robin to fight


Luffy still gets screen time as before it just those new characters getting more screen time than other straw hats. Though robin fights are always simple

So robin is your fav female?


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Luffy still gets screen time as before it just those new characters getting more screen time than other straw hats. Though robin fights are always simple
> 
> So robin is your fav female?


Nope, I just find her with the most potential. Her DF together with haki and Rokushiki could be hella op. It's meant for fighting but all she does is either breaking fodders' necks or failing to do so. That's not a way of using the DF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> Nope, I just find her with the most potential. Her DF together with haki and Rokushiki could be hella op. It's meant for fighting but all she does is either breaking fodders' necks or failing to do so. That's not a way of using the DF.


That's true, she can be least Hancock level with all these. But I still it's hard to imagine a creative and amazing fight with someone like robin lol


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's true, she can be least Hancock level with all these. But I still it's hard to imagine a creative and amazing fight with someone like robin lol


With a female you mean


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> With a female you mean


tsk tsk tsk... you disappoint me


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> tsk tsk tsk... you disappoint me


Then i'm doing good.

The greater the disappointment, the lesser the expectations


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> Then i'm doing good.
> 
> The greater the disappointment, the lesser the expectations


So far you're nothing but disappointment, no place for expections


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So far you're nothing but disappointment, no place for expections


I'm that good uh


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> I'm that good uh


May your life someday be as awesome as that emoji


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> May your life someday be as awesome as that emoji


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

The irony when Sanji spent 2 years on an Okama Island, and Zoro was the one who spent time with the biggest queer of all.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 13, 2019)

Whys there a new convo thread


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 13, 2019)

Nvm just read first post


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 13, 2019)

Voted for the "never" option btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Whys there a new convo thread



You don't like it?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Voted for the "never" option btw


Poor @Flame want to end thread as fast as possible so he can win and make the next thread


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Poor @Flame want to end thread as fast as possible so he can win and make the next thread



No new threads. The public has spoken.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Poor @Flame want to end thread as fast as possible so he can win and make the next thread


Stop spamming in my thread now .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You don't like it?



I like it, haha was just thinking this was a convo thread thats going on forever instead of ending after 10k posts


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The irony when Sanji spent 2 years on an Okama Island, and Zoro was the one who spent time with the biggest queer of all.


Who?


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I like it, haha was just thinking this was a convo thread thats going on forever instead of ending after 10k posts


Nope. I didn't have my turn yet. Once I win the next convo will go for eternity


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No new threads. The public has spoken.


Every ship go down, and this ship has the same fate


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

@DeVision  are you copying me now, I said it should go forever or at least for 100k .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Every ship go down, and this ship has the same fate


This is eternal .


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I like it, haha was just thinking this was a convo thread thats going on forever instead of ending after 10k posts



Well, the OL wasn't this active a year ago. The last convo lasted 4 months. The one before 2 years (IIRC). 
But now, it seems like we could fill the 10k in 2 months. So it should stay like this forever. Now that it's MINE I don't want to lose it.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well, the OL wasn't this active a year ago. The last convo lasted 4 months. The one before 2 years (IIRC).
> But now, it seems like we could fill the 10k in 2 months. So it should stay like this forever. Now that it's MINE I don't want to lose it.



2months lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> 2months lol


Optimistic as hell, we did 11k in 1 month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lauroe (Jul 13, 2019)

Seems like a cool place


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 13, 2019)

Lauroe said:


> Seems like a cool place



it's the best place ever!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> it's the best place ever!


We don't even have lewd bot here, this place is always clean


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We don't even have lewd bot here, this place is always clean


Of course, we don't want this in here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

LOL this : no SHIT :


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

What is this shit :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lauroe (Jul 13, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> it's the best place ever!


We'll see about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lauroe (Jul 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> Of course, we don't want this in here.


I can summon two or three

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

@Kasai Kingu  I am glad that you are active again .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Kasai Kingu  I am glad that you are active again .



Not that much I'll just stick mostly in the telegram section when the chapters will be out :/ and some spam here


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Not that much I'll just stick mostly in the telegram section when the chapters will be out :/ and some spam here



You'll have to be careful not to spoil here.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Not that much I'll just stick mostly in the telegram section when the chapters will be out :/ and some spam here


If you call this spam then you need to pump some engery


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm also no spoiler guy


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

Who killed this thread and why?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> Who killed this thread and why?



Enjoy the weekend for a bit. XD


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> Who killed this thread and why?


?


----------



## Amol (Jul 13, 2019)

@Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn 
I was wondering if we can have tag group in OL. It is a method used in TMF. Whenever new chapter or even spoilers arrives someone basically copy pastes the tag group and everybody simultaneously knows that they should visit that thread. 
It is also particularly helpful in all Contest threads. I tend to miss lot of those threads. 
What is the maximum number of people you can tag at a time? 
Can it be done here?


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2019)

Copying and pasting tagged names doesn't work. You have to do it manually every time


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 13, 2019)

Is Atlanta worth watching?


----------



## Amol (Jul 13, 2019)

Well that is shame.


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2019)

You're a shame


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> You're a shame


Are you spamming in this thread?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2019)

No we're having normal discussions here 

oh yea, new one piece episode today


----------



## Amol (Jul 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> You're a shame


What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ren. (Jul 13, 2019)

Amol said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 13, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Is Atlanta worth watching?



Definitely. Probably Donald Glover's best work, cast/acting is perfect along with clever and meta episodes.


----------



## Amol (Jul 13, 2019)

Anyway have you lot seen new season of Stranger Things? 
If not go see it. I loved it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2019)

Amol said:


> Anyway have you lot seen new season of Stranger Things?
> If not go see it. I loved it.


Haven't seen it yet. I'll probably start next week or something


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 13, 2019)

Amol said:


> Anyway have you lot seen new season of Stranger Things?
> If not go see it. I loved it.



I loved it too! Really good writing!!!


----------



## Amol (Jul 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> Haven't seen it yet. I'll probably start next week or something


That is just 8 episodes. I watched them in single day. 
New season is better than previous ones and I liked previous ones. 


Kasai Kingu said:


> I loved it too! Really good writing!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 13, 2019)

Why got my post moved to the convo???
The thread was about traps and I made a quality ful post .


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Why got my post moved to the convo???
> The thread was about traps and I made a quality ful post .


eh the discussion was headed somewhere else not one piece related so it was moved in here.


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2019)

Amol said:


> That is just 8 episodes. I watched them in single day.


That's a lot 

I'll take my time this season.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Why got my post moved to the convo???
> The thread was about traps and I made a quality ful post .


You got neg diffed by mods


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> eh the discussion was headed somewhere else not one piece related so it was moved in here.


The entire thread was not really one piece related


----------



## Amol (Jul 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> *That's a lot*
> 
> I'll take my time this season.


Lightweight. 
I had once watched entire season of 24 in one and half day. 
I am starting The Expanse now.


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 13, 2019)

Amol said:


> Lightweight.
> I had once watched entire season of 24 in one and half day.
> I am starting The Expanse now.


That's not healthy...take care!


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> The entire thread was not really one piece related


I thought it had potential for more kiku jokes but nope. 



Amol said:


> Lightweight.
> I had once watched entire season of 24 in one and half day.
> I am starting The Expanse now.


Get your lazy ass outside


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> I thought it had potential for more kiku jokes but nope.


And now he’s insulting my meme.

Hope some ugly bastard appears at night and try’s to eat ya ass .


----------



## Amol (Jul 13, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> That's not healthy...take care!


It wasn't that bad really. 


Soca said:


> Get your lazy ass outside


That was once upon a time though. I was suffering from some serious insomnia and had nothing else do. 
But still 8 episodes are nothing. It is Netflix show. You are suppose to binge watch it.


----------



## Amol (Jul 13, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> That's not healthy...take care!


It wasn't that bad really. 


Soca said:


> Get your lazy ass outside


That was once upon a time though. I was suffering from some serious insomnia and had nothing else do. 
But still 8 episodes are nothing. It is Netflix show. You are suppose to binge watch it.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 13, 2019)

@Gledania  t'es arabe/maghrébin d'origine. Pour les mangeurs de burgers obèses qui kiffent les pistolets et le catch c'est pareil. Et tu le sais. Et sans les mangas les mêmes mecs penseraient que Tokyo c'est en Chine.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

Good evening.


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2019)

Stranger Things has a 3rd season?  since when?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

@Soca did you mess with the thread name?


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Soca did you mess with the thread name?


Not on purpose.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> Not on purpose.



I was sure you're gonna lie nothing's wrong with the thread (like you and Kin did the last time with the poll).


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2019)

dahell why's there a poll there?


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening.


evening Don ..baciamo le mani....is there anything i can do for vossia?xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> dahell why's there a poll there?



Nice avy. Now here's a question: Suki vs Miho?



lion of lernia said:


> evening Don ..baciamo le mani....is there anything i can do for vossia?xd




I like my avy but it seems like it's time to change. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nice avy. Now here's a question: Suki vs Miho?


Suki. I don't even remember the miho character, I had to google it.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> Suki. I don't even remember the miho character, I had to google it.



You didn't watch Sin City?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You didn't watch Sin City?


I have but I only remember the psycho dude with the glasses who smiled alot and jessica alba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> I have but I only remember the psycho dude with the glasses who smiled alot and jessica alba



Well, yeah.. No one can blame you. She's doing a great job at "acting" as a stripper. XD

But Miho is great too.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> Stranger Things has a 3rd season?  since when?



Dunno. A few weeks. It's over already. 

But it sucks.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

Morning guys


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Morning guys


Sup!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sup!


Nothing much 

What about you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nothing much
> 
> What about you?


Was reading how Fuji is equal to Kaido ... and drinking coffee :V


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Was reading how Fuji is equal to Kaido ... and drinking coffee :V


Wow... this seems like a good comedy show, how many hits that show already hit?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Wow... this seems like a good comedy show, how many hits that show already hit?


None ... I am not even trying to start anything ... enjoying my morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> None ... I am not even trying to start anything ... enjoying my morning!


I'm not really interested in reading that, people can be delusional as much as they want... it just matter of time when reality hit them hard


----------



## Sade (Jul 14, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2019)

Flame said:


>



Omg

Morning people!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

for once I thought @Flame is serious lol


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Omg
> 
> Morning people!


Guess who killed another mosquito?  

I'm known as the WSC around these lowly insects


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> for once I thought @Flame is serious lol


Serious about that Fuji vs Kaido? nah I thought you said Fuji isn't stronger than Doffy


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2019)

I killed like 20 these last 2 days


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

Flame said:


> Serious about that Fuji vs Kaido? nah I thought you said Fuji isn't stronger than Doffy


Wow... I can actually bait others with that


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I killed like 20 these last 2 days


Yeah ok this isn't a competition stop bragging


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

You insects killers, what wrong they did to you guys


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You insects killers, what wrong they did to you guys


Invaded my territory fully aware of the consequences


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2019)

Not all insects. Only mosquitoes. SOBSs


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

You guys have no heart then again who am I to talk when I also kill mosquitoes


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2019)

I hate them


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

We all are partners in crime


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2019)

Lil Pump is the savior of Hip Hop tho


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2019)

Wtf.  
New rap/hip hop is mostly sh*t


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

I need to stop this shit and need more coffee :


@DeVision

@Oreki  bro avenge me I was owned and


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> I need to stop this shit and need more coffee :
> 
> 
> @DeVision
> ...



What is this? XD


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What is this? XD


Me vs someone in a "debate" .


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Me vs someone in a "debate" .



You the one using all those fancy words I can't understand?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You the one using all those fancy words I can't understand?


LOL ... Nope, that is not me ... I am not that literate!


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 14, 2019)

Sade said:


> @Gledania



First immediate song that comes to mind is the terminator theme. lol

He has come.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> I need to stop this shit and need more coffee :
> 
> 
> @DeVision
> ...


How can I? When I have no idea to begin with. Humans being humans right now


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 14, 2019)

Avenge him @Oreki


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How can I? When I have no idea to begin with. Humans being humans right now


Watch this in the meantime :


It is only 3h ...


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

Sengoku said:


> Avenge him @Oreki


You guys are asking me for too much, I think you should all contact @Flame he can neg diff all of them


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You guys are asking me for too much, I think you should all contact @Flame he can neg diff all of them



Flame is my boy. People with Mihawk avatars are great posters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Watch this in the meantime :
> 
> 
> It is only 3h ...


I am not watching that entire 2:52 hours video lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Watch this in the meantime :
> 
> 
> It is only 3h ...



5ghz


----------



## Gledania (Jul 14, 2019)

I just started playing the witcher 3 gor the first time ....


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 14, 2019)

Schau dir dass an man wenn du nicht vor lachen dabei drauf gehst, schmeiß ich mein leben hin haha.
Cüzz spring zu 09:00min und schau es dir an.
@Kinjin


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2019)

Morning.


Sengoku said:


> First immediate song that comes to mind is the terminator theme. lol
> 
> He has come.


I see you're weirdly active all of a sudden. I assume this is only for a short period and you're gonna take off again like @Ender does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> Morning.
> 
> I see you're weirdly active all of a sudden. I assume this is only for a short period and you're gonna take off again like @Ender does



I breathe in the fumes of nostalgia. 

What happened to Ender and Strawhat4life?



> Ender was last seen:
> 
> Yesterday at 11:00 AM



Alrightyyy then.


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2019)

Sengoku said:


> I breathe in the fumes of nostalgia.
> 
> What happened to Ender and Strawhat4life?


SH4L retired in 2015. Ender just doesn't post much


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> 5ghz


He stopped at 4.9  ...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I just started playing the witcher 3 gor the first time ....


Great game I only have 255h in it, still didn't finish Blood and Whine DLC .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL ... Nope, that is not me ... I am not that literate!


@Asaya7 compared to you I surely am btw 
Talking in one, working in another, knowing at least one more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> He stopped at 4.9  ...


ahh crap!


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 14, 2019)

i also was into oveclock years ago....the glorious days of my i7 990x


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

The convo became more strange to me than the entire Alley...


----------



## Gledania (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> The convo became more strange to me than the entire Alley...




Hey ... how about a bet ?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> The convo became more strange to me than the entire Alley...


Sup @Marie .


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Hey ... how about a bet ?



Nope 

I like my ava.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nope
> 
> I like my ava.



Not about ava.


It's about a post.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

It seems every forum needs a french girl ...

OJ has @KuroShika 
And NF has @Marie


----------



## Gledania (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> OJ has @KuroShika




The one who wank the admirals 24/7 ?

And posted youtube video stating she would bang okiku ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> The convo became more strange to me than the entire Alley...


@Flame


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The one who wank the admirals 24/7 ?
> 
> And posted youtube video stating she would bang okiku ?


Yes .


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2019)

@Marie how many notifications you got the other day when we were closing the convo thread?
Just for you to know, ot was @Flame fault


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Marie how many notifications you got the other day when we were closing the convo thread?
> Just for you to know, ot was @Flame fault


Yes, it was @Flame fault!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

it was QMS fault and we all know that


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hi


YO!


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

@Soca could I use some of my contest section points to get a big ava?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> YO!


Hi. I just saw you were trying to label your crime on someone


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Soca could I use some of my contest section points to get a big ava?


@Soca I need to know this too


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Marie how many notifications you got the other day when we were closing the convo thread?
> Just for you to know, ot was @Flame fault



Lol don't remember. A lot.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Not about ava.
> 
> 
> It's about a post.



Tell me more...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 14, 2019)

@Oreki  how can you spam so much ... you have almost 150 posts in here ?


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  how can you spam so much ... you have almost 150 posts in here ?


.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Soca could I use some of my contest section points to get a big ava?


Pretty sure you gave those to tda a couple months ago. I'll have to double check.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> Pretty sure you gave those to tda a couple months ago. I'll have to double check.



I got new points since then iirc... 

@Azeruth @Majin Lu


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  how can you spam so much ... you have almost 150 posts in here ?


What spam, I only talk to people here not spam videos


----------



## Gledania (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tell me more...




The loser must post a thread in the alley and say wathever the winner ask him to say.


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> I got new points since then iirc...


I don't see anything in your usernotes


----------



## Oreki (Jul 14, 2019)

@Soca can you tell me the way to gain points?


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Soca can you tell me the way to gain points?


Mainly through the contest section here



 We also occasionally have some in here in the OL


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> I don't see anything in your usernotes



Strange... Do they have a time limit?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Soca can you tell me the way to gain points?



Ask @Nataly  she generous girl

Or @Gin


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Strange... Do they have a time limit?


More like they simply weren't placed in the usernotes, they're only listed in the master points thread.


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2019)

How long do you want it for @Marie


----------



## Redline (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Dunno. A few weeks. It's over already.
> 
> But it sucks.


Ash Vs evil dead is D next level of series !
It's a comedy show!....


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> How long do you want it for @Marie



Hmm dunno how long do I get with 17 points (it is the minimum iirc)?


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Hmm dunno how long do I get with 17 points (it is the minimum iirc)?





Azeruth said:


> _Pricing Menu_
> *1 Month
> Sparkles *- *5 Points
> HTML Usertitle* - *3 Points
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 14, 2019)

Amol said:


> @Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn
> I was wondering if we can have tag group in OL. It is a method used in TMF. Whenever new chapter or even spoilers arrives someone basically copy pastes the tag group and everybody simultaneously knows that they should visit that thread.
> It is also particularly helpful in all Contest threads. I tend to miss lot of those threads.


We don't have the mass tag add-on installed. XenForo has it, but admins likely didn't add it due to potential misuse.


> What is the maximum number of people you can tag at a time?
> Can it be done here?


10 afaik.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

@Soca 

Let's go for two months then! 

Btw, you had a photoshop tip to easily resize a pic but I forgot it... Do you remember?


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Soca
> 
> Let's go for two months then!
> 
> Btw, you had a photoshop tip to easily resize a pic but I forgot it... Do you remember?






Soca said:


> Open image in photoshop. Make sure the pic doesn't have this lock next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

Lookss like sci-fi 

French "flying" soldier during this day national parade:


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2019)

The hell is this? since when could we do these things?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

Flame said:


> The hell is this? since when could we do these things?



Dunno. 

But I want one.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Dunno.
> 
> But I want one.



Women can't drive, and now you want them to fly? 
The only flying women I accept, are those on a broom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Women can't drive, and now you want them to fly?
> The only flying women I accept, are those on a broom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2019)

Made my first well thought thread. Took me well over an hour to finish it  

Guys make sure to like, subscribe and share my posts


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Marie said:


>


That is cute ... I like you


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hi


Sup!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sup!


What's new


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What's new


I just woke up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Ash Vs evil dead is D next level of series !
> It's a comedy show!....



I was so sad they ended it......


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is cute ... I like you


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


>


You are not cute ... go away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

We need to wagon on QMS to wipe him out of the history

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> You are not cute ... go away


Shut up Andrewww


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We need to wagon on QMS to wipe him out of the history


I have a counter argument, let's give him points so he can change his user name


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> I have a counter argument, let's give him points so he can *change his user name*


Do you even know how that works?

NF dont have shit like Bountypoints


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Do you even know how that works?
> 
> NF dont have shit like Bountypoints



 I don't but don't care that much .


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We need to wagon on QMS to wipe him out of the history



Let him and Flame negdif each other


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Let him and Flame negdif each other


Hmmm @DeVision @Oreki  is bulling me now


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Let him and Flame negdif each other


I can agree with that. But there is a possibility that QMS is a bit stronger


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hmmm @DeVision @Oreki  is bulling me now


Well, I am not exactly going up for a polite guy of the year award, now am I?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well, I am not exactly going up for a polite guy of the year award, now am I?


Nibbah, want me to give you a carrier to destroy it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Nibbah, want me to give you a carrier to destroy it?


Hey, I'm glad we're gettin' personal. Well, I don't need a carrier right now... So, you can't destroy it either


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Do you even know how that works?
> 
> NF dont have shit like Bountypoints



You can change your username with 18 contest points though...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> You can change your username with 18 contest points though...


See @Acnologia  I knew something!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> You can change your username with 18 contest points though...


CP´s are not visiual at your profile


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 15, 2019)

@Gledania  just change this avatar xD i'm getting confused


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> @Gledania  just change this avatar xD i'm getting confused


I was like when did QMS changed his username lol


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

What are bounty points?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> What are bounty points?


Points on Oro Jackson, which we use to buy a wanted tag or different tags, or use to change a username or Change the Username color for limited time


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> What are bounty points?


Nonsense crap from a dead forum


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Points on Oro Jackson, which we use to buy a wanted tag or different tags, or use to change a username or Change the Username color for limited time


Oh so you basically had a shop in OJ where you could buy all sorts of things. How did you earn them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> Oh so you basically had a shop in OJ where you could buy all sorts of things. How did you earn them?


Poetry contest, the theory of the event and so on. Also, those members who support Oro Jackson financially got limited bounty points every month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Poetry contest, the theory of the event and so on. Also, those members who support Oro Jackson financially got limited bounty points every month


Sounds like what we used to have on OPB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I was like when did QMS changed his username lol


 Well I just activated my two dubes :


@Gledania  and @Acnologia .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> Sounds like what we used to have on OPB


Is OPB a good forum?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Is OPB a good forum?


If by good you mean dead then yes, it's VERY good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> If by good you mean dead then yes, it's VERY good


Honestly, I feel like most of the forums are dying lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, I feel like most of the forums are dying lol


Well yes thanks to Social computing, I mean social media .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, I feel like most of the forums are dying lol


Forumla is dead as well


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, I feel like most of the forums are dying lol


I'm still active there. Currently in a middle of a mafia game  

But yeah forums aren't what they used to be. Maybe because of Discord? idk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> I'm still active there. Currently in a middle of a mafia game
> 
> But yeah forums aren't what they used to be. Maybe because of Discord? idk


Have you heard about Animebase which used to be NarutoBase? I joined that forum during Feb, that time around it was pretty active and now it's almost dead. Only Mafia section is active when games are ongoing, in other words, if those mafia players quit then the forum is non-existed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Have you heard about Animebase which used to be NarutoBase? I joined that forum during Feb, that time around it was pretty active and now it's almost dead. Only Mafia section is active when games are ongoing, in other words, if those mafia players quit then the forum is non-existed


Yeah OPB originated from NarutoBase. I had an account around 2015 (maybe?) with only 10 posts or something lol. Then created another one this Jan but it was dead as hell so I then came here. I'm pretty sure they killed their own forum because they're hella active on their discord channel.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> Yeah OPB originated from NarutoBase. I had an account around 2015 (maybe?) with only 10 posts or something lol. Then created another one this Jan but it was dead as hell so I then came here. I'm pretty sure they killed their own forum because they're hella active on their discord channel.


Well discord really keep progressing and I notiched that too, cuz most of the users that used to discuss things on forum now doing that on discord server lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well discord really keep progressing and I notiched that too, cuz most of the users that used to discuss things on forum now doing that on discord server lol


I say let's create a Skype group and flex on Discord users

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> I say let's create a Skype group and flex on Discord users


No thank you, I use that at work .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> I say let's create a Skype group and flex on Discord users


You don't use discord? I am also in discord, but I can give you a hand. Cuz discord betrayed me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

I swear my optimistic rating went up by 100 ever since QMS showed up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You don't use discord? I am also in discord, but I can give you a hand. Cuz discord betrayed me


I use neither lol. 

What happened with discord?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> I swear my optimistic rating went up by 100 ever since QMS showed up


Go to OJ thread where your both lewd and Optimistic rating can went up real easily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Go to OJ thread where your both lewd and Optimistic rating can went up real easily


Cry me a river you have 104 and only 100 are from me!

See my lewd ranking .. 99% are from @Trafalgar Rao !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> I use neither lol.
> 
> What happened with discord?


Nothing happened. It just I don't like discord much lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Hmmm I  found this from 2015 .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Have you heard about Animebase which used to be NarutoBase? I joined that forum during Feb, that time around it was pretty active and now it's almost dead. Only Mafia section is active when games are ongoing, in other words, if those mafia players quit then the forum is non-existed


Isnt Animebase a german forum?


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hmmm I  found this from 2015 .


Gothic 3


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Gothic 3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

@Oreki 
special for you :

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Isnt Animebase a german forum?


You mean in german language? then no


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2019)

What is happening here?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki
> special for you :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


You wanna gift me all this? How sweet of you


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

@Acnologia 

Just for you 4k+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Poetry contest, the theory of the event and so on. Also, those members who support Oro Jackson financially got limited bounty points every month


Everything in the bounty shop is for free for me .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Everything in the bounty shop is for free for me .


Everything is free for me too


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Everything is free for me too


Because it is free now for all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Everything is free for me too


Unlimited dragon tags

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 15, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Unlimited dragon tags


Yet, I am not using any of the shop material cuz I like my current tag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Gothic 3



Holy funk that game...it was the VERY first ARPG i've played i was little like 8 yrs old or something and i remember i couldn't progress cuz games with "big maps" used to scary me xD and i was walking around all day looking if it was safe to go forwad or not.....(it was never safe)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Holy funk that game...it was the VERY first ARPG i've played i was little like 8 yrs old or something and i remember i couldn't progress cuz games with "big maps" used to scary me xD and i was walking around all day looking if it was safe to go forwad or not.....(it was never safe)


Game had more bugs than the forest


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

Lunch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Game had more bugs than the forest



I just entered in the first city with all the Orcs then srsly i was too scared to go forwad i tried once but got killed by wolfes then i never went outside again....i walked around there for a week then uninstalled the game.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Game had more bugs than the forest


Hater gonna hate finished it 3 times, first one was in 07 .

Gothic 1 and 2 were way better, 3 time each .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> I just entered in the first city with all the Orcs then srsly i was too scared to go forwad i tried once but got killed by wolfes then i never went outside again....i walked around there for a week then uninstalled the game.....


You know what I did the first time killed all of the orcs from Montera the biggest city 1 by 1 and then killed all the orcs from the map .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Lunch



Where is that. Thats not mcd, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where is that. Thats not mcd, right?



Thats advanced mcd


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Thats advanced mcd


Classic advanced Marie


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where is that. Thats not mcd, right?



No, it's some place called Burgeri. Think it's a franchise from Doha and they've opened a store here in London.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> No, it's some place called Burgeri. Think it's a franchise from Doha and they've opened a store here in London.



Doesn't look bad. Is it cheaper?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> I just entered in the first city with all the Orcs then srsly i was too scared to go forwad i tried once but got killed by wolfes then i never went outside again....i walked around there for a week then uninstalled the game.....


LOL ... Wolfes got it, it was Montera the biggest city from the middle bar Venguard!

I destroyed them all!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

@Oreki
I recommend you this movies:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Doesn't look bad. Is it cheaper?



It was decent. Can't complain. Quite pricey.


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki
> I recommend you this movies:



Terminator starts looking like a low budget movie in terms of writing


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

@Marie do you know Camille Cerf?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> @Marie do you know Camille Cerf?



Nope. Why?

Edit:

Gogol'd that Camillehoe. Why would I care about a fucking model? 

Do you really think I'm the like to be interested in those middle-aged "Miss" contests?

Smh.

Edit #2:

Are there even "Mister" contests"?


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nope. Why?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I know her from Fort Boyard(Pretty sure you know this gameshow)

she seems very sympathetic and friendly


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> I know her from Fort Boyard
> 
> she seems very sympathetic and friendly



Lol. Fort Boyard still exist? 

How is Père Fourras?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

OJ newbies, post the city in which you live and best places to eat and you shall recieve rep.


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> OJ newbies, post the city in which you live and best places to eat and you shall recieve rep.



I'm from Nettuno (Italy) There are a lot of good places to eat (especially fish since it's a maritime city ) but my favorite places are
-Ristorante il Veliero 
-Bar Moj (I spend most of my time there)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> I'm from Nettuno (Italy) There are a lot of good places to eat (especially fish since it's a maritime city ) but my favorite places are
> -Ristorante il Veliero
> -Bar Moj (I spend most of my time there)



Will rep later since it's not allowing me to right now. @Sade is from Italy too iirc


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Will rep later since it's not allowing me to right now. @Sade is from Italy too iirc



Done for you.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Sup guys I am  now top 20 in NF  Zehaha


----------



## Gledania (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sup guys I am  now top 20 in NF  Zehaha


TOP 20 wut ???


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sup guys I am  now top 20 in NF  Zehaha


Yeah,but still trashtier debater


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Yeah,but still trashtier debater


Also racist, don't forget about that ... trashier is also better than non-existent


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Also racist, don't forget about that ... trashier is also better than non-existent


Non-exist

Check the EZ section


----------



## Ren. (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Non-exist
> 
> Check the *EZ section*


You mean something that is a reskin of a reskin of Rave Master .

GG!


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Meh ... Shiba


Weiss*


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Weiss*



Gled Pet Friend*

Boy Friend?

Dog Friend?

Unclear relationship...


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

New ava is due. Pic of my face or something else?  maybe bring back the hoody lol


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> New ava is due. Pic of my face or something else?  maybe bring back the hoody lol


You're putting yourself as avatars?

How about a Ryuma one?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> *You're putting yourself as avatars?*
> 
> How about a Ryuma one?



You and Gledania should do it.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Gled Pet Friend*
> 
> Boy Friend?
> 
> ...



It's complicated ...

let's say that ... 

Whatever relationship is between him and me is weaker than our own relationship you and I. And our relationship is nothing compared to the relationship you have with him , which is a little sand compared to the on going relationship between Soca and Devision (previously MO) which could give birth to a magnificent poem.


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You and Gledania should do it.


People always tell me I look like a young Brad Pitt, so you can imagine what I look like


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> People always tell me I look like a young Brad Pitt, so you can imagine what I look like



If you look like Brad Pitt, no problems putting up ur ava then


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It's complicated ...
> 
> let's say that ...
> 
> Whatever relationship is between him and me is weaker than our own relationship you and I. And our relationship is nothing compared to the relationship you have with him , which is a little sand compared to the on going relationship between Soca and Devision (previously MO) which could give birth to a magnificent poem.



What are the latest OL pairings?


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If you look like Brad Pitt, no problems putting up ur ava then


You wanna see me that bad uh?


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What are the latest OL pairings?


Gled + any gay male member


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


> You wanna see me that bad uh?



yh so you're claim that you look like brad pitt is legit lol


----------



## Soca (Jul 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> which is a little sand compared to the on going relationship between Soca and Devision (previously MO) which could give birth to a magnificent poem.


What's wrong with the relationship between me and @MO ? We're tight


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> yh so you're claim that you look like brad pitt is legit lol


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

Soca said:


> What's wrong with the relationship between me and @MO ? We're tight



Aren't there rules against teacher/student relationships?


----------



## MO (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Aren't there rules against teacher/student relationships?


thats the type of relationship you think we have?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

MO said:


> thats the type of relationship you think we have?



Soca acts like he's your PE teacher.


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

Flame said:


>


And Gledania is patroklos?


----------



## Flame (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> And Gledania is patroklos?


Not familiar with him


----------



## MO (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Soca acts like he's your PE teacher.


he does bully me..


----------



## Gledania (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania



I was watching the match. The commentator is hafid deraji.

I wait for he final

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 15, 2019)

MO said:


> he does bully me..


you and @DeVision are grade a liars. I'm nice to everyone


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I was watching the match. The commentator is hafid deraji.
> 
> I wait for he final



Ok. Hope you don't read/watch the news here in France.

I'm so ashamed by my own country. 

Again.


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok. Hope you don't read/watch the news here in France.
> 
> I'm so ashamed by my own country.
> 
> Again.


The flying Soldier?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> The flying Soldier?



I'd marry (marie?) him just so I can use his magic (marie?) stuff.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'd marry (marie?) him just so I can use his magic (marie?) stuff.



@QMS


----------



## Mariko (Jul 15, 2019)

@T.D.A 

Hold your lewds


----------



## DeVision (Jul 15, 2019)

MO said:


> he does bully me..



Me too.


----------



## Soca (Jul 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @QMS


Yo, morning .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Me too.


So @Soca  is a bully ... hmmm


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Morning! 

Why so much salt here


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Morning!
> 
> Why so much salt here


Because of you, also I am Ren on that forum with the name that I don't like!


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

@Soca  you are next that will be surpassed


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> Because of you, also I am Ren on that forum which name I don't like!


Which forum?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Which forum?


Worstgen.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> Worstgen.


Can you give me the main link in discord, can't find it


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can you give me the main link in discord, can't find it


Have a link


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Man sometimes i'm cracking myself up i'm so hilarious


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> Have a link


Not that link .


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not that link .


You said you were top 20 yesterday. Top 20 in what?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> You said you were top 20 yesterday. Top 20 in what?


Ahem :


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> Man sometimes i'm cracking myself up i'm so hilarious


So hilarious, that you always get neg diff by me


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> Ahem :


What is that page?  

That's cool lmao how did you find it


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> What is that page?
> 
> That's cool lmao how did you find it


OJ and NF are based on the same framework .

Btw next is your positive rep that shall be surpassed!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So hilarious, that you always get neg diff by me


Hmmmm ... only by you :V.


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So hilarious, that you always get neg diff by me


I feel like Mihawk fighting Vista. He knew he could've one shotted him any moment, but decided to spare his life because he had more important things to do


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> What is that page?
> 
> That's cool lmao how did you find it


Click on Member option, then you'll see notable members, then click on Most likes member


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> OJ and NF are based on the same framework .
> 
> Btw next is your positive rep that shall be surpassed!


You only have 1k posts? Noob


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Found it. That's a pretty cool page


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> I feel like Mihawk fighting Vista. He knew he could've one shotted him any moment, but decided to spare his life because he had more important things to do


Leave him alone you bully ...

He is current Luffy for now.

Pick on me and my favorite character Prime WB!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> You only have 1k posts? Noob


In a month 1k ... you have 4k in 7+


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> I feel like Mihawk fighting Vista. He knew he could've one shotted him any moment, but decided to spare his life because he had more important things to do


Look, you. All this talk and excuses. I could knock your teeth down your throat, but I don’t care, you’re in a class that’s so far beneath me that it doesn’t really matter.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> Found it. That's a pretty cool page


When are you coming in that so called cool page


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> Leave him alone you bully ...
> 
> He is current Luffy for now.
> 
> Pick on me and my favorite character Prime WB!


Your favorite character is a character not shown yet?  



QMS said:


> In a month 1k ... you have 4k in 7+


True


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Look, you. All this talk and excuses. I could knock your teeth down your throat, but I don’t care, you’re in a class that’s so far beneath me that it doesn’t really matter.


The middle class. So you like making fun of working people? wow unbelievable  



Oreki said:


> When are you coming in that so called cool page


That's what i'm asking myself. 

QMS gimmie half of your likes  

btw not to brag or anything but i'm top 15 on OPB


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

I just came back from a test btw. Let's hope the results are good


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> That's what i'm asking myself.
> 
> QMS gimmie half of your likes
> 
> btw not to brag or anything but i'm top 15 on OPB


I made an account in OPB, what's your username? I am oreki there too

If OJ was not about to shut down, I would have been in rank 1 in a few coming months


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Hope flame neg diff the test paper, at least this I can expect from him


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I made an account in OPB, what's your username? I am oreki there too
> 
> If OJ was not about to shut down, I would have been in rank 1 in a few coming months


You made a new account? create an introduction thread. I'll post there and let's see if you can find out who I am exactly lol

Rank 1 in what? posts? likes?


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hope flame neg diff the test paper, at least this I can expect from him


T'was a blood test


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> You made a new account? create an introduction thread. I'll post there and let's see if you can find out who I am exactly lol
> 
> Rank 1 in what? posts? likes?


In Post, though, I would have been top in like in another few months, my post and likes speed was faster than any average regular user in OJ,


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

@Flame I have created the thread in opb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> Your favorite character is a character not shown yet?
> 
> 
> True


Also I have 1.4k posts in a FC thread .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> Your favorite character is a character not shown yet?


Read the manga then you will see him .


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> In Post, though, I would have been top in like in another few months, my post and likes speed was faster than any average regular user in OJ,


Really? so you were what QMS is now basically?

How lol



QMS said:


> Also I have 1.4k posts in a FC thread .


Yeah but they don't count


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> Really? so you were what QMS is now basically?
> 
> How lol


Well, Mafia is part of the reason. In OJ, there casual talking thread like OL or alley only created in a section where post count doesn't count, so it's easy for Mafia players to get post count due to games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well, Mafia is part of the reason. In OJ, there casual talking thread like OL or alley only created in a section where post count doesn't count, so it's easy for Mafia players to get post count due to games


Do you have the link for Bogard´s new forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Do you have the link for Bogard´s new forum?


----------



## Kishido (Jul 16, 2019)

Why are you shitheads always using new nicknames when entering a new forum.

Boring as fuck


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Why are you shitheads always using new nicknames when entering a new forum.
> 
> Boring as fuck


People love having a different username, so it's not really boring


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

the posts are very irritating

the avatar is above the post...There is still a lot to be done, but I do not really like it that way

And again just likes and the trash point-rep system


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> the posts are very irritating
> 
> the avatar is above the post...There is still a lot to be done, but I do not really like it that way
> 
> And again just likes and the trash point-rep system



Damn. The design gave me eyes cancer.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

For me, Xenforo software forums look the best. NF and OJ being one of them


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 16, 2019)

Forum needs a content designer.


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> For me, Xenforo software forums look the best. NF and OJ being one of them


Xenforo?

And what did Bogard use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Forum needs a content designer.


nothing bad against bogard, but the forum will most likely fail and hardly be active

The name alone sounds pretty stupid.Worstgen.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Xenforo?
> 
> And what did Bogard use?


Bogard used MyBB. 

While forums like Animebase, Naruto forum, Oro Jackson run on Xenforo, that's why they have similar functions in most part


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 16, 2019)

Around 9/10 years ago, when I was perma banned from Mangahelpers, me and other banned members/dissidents created a new forum. It was fun for a while but doesn't last.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> For me, Xenforo software forums look the best. NF and OJ being one of them



It is the best. 

The forum they are using is a free web version.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Around 9/10 years ago, when I was perma banned from Mangahelpers, me and other banned members/dissidents created a new forum. It was fun for a while but doesn't last.



At least TMF still lasts... LOL


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Kishido said:


> At least TMF still lasts... LOL


I think TMF still running cuz of its mafia section which also dying slowly...


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

Kishido said:


> At least TMF still lasts... LOL


TMF is dead

And i was a veteran...


----------



## Kishido (Jul 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> TMF is dead
> 
> And i was a veteran...



Holy shit... You want down on my respect list


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Xenforo?
> 
> And what did Bogard use?


Mybb PHP framework based I believe!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Holy shit... You want down on my respect list


Who cares


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Around 9/10 years ago, when I was perma banned from *Mangahelpers*, me and other banned members/dissidents created a new forum. It was fun for a while but doesn't last.



Damn! Long time I hadn't read/heard this name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Damn! Long time I hadn't read/heard this name


I also made an account and I am bad and weeb design but the site is subpar for me!

Will stick with NF that is the most similar to OJ!


----------



## Kishido (Jul 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> Who cares



You are right. Me not as well


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Holy shit... You want down on my respect list


For what reason?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> For what reason?


For liking EZ


----------



## Kishido (Jul 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> For what reason?



Being a veteran at TMF.


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Being a veteran at TMF.


i WAS

Only in the UBD


----------



## Kishido (Jul 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> i WAS
> 
> Only in the UBD



Dunno what it is but BD sounds like Battledom which doesn't make it matter.

The whole forum was created by PoP cuz no one wanted his OL/tier level shit all the time. He was a reject everywhere and gathered other people like him there... And do not get me wrong. Personally I liked that guy

99,9 % of the board was debating which dick is bigger... I know we have a battledom here and wanking shitheads derailing everything as well but at least we still have story driven dicussions while TMF was always just ABOUT THE POWER

The only guy I miss is Corus... Do not know what happened to him here as well. While he still was a lot about tier level shit as well he still wa s a good poster


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Dunno what it is but BD sounds like Battledom which doesn't make it matter.
> 
> The whole forum was created by PoP cuz no one wanted his OL/tier level shit all the time. He was a reject everywhere and gathered other people like him there... And do not get me wrong. Personally I liked that guy
> 
> ...


PoP´s was a Vista wanker


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

EZ

TMF

UBD...



Could you speak french fams?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 16, 2019)

When you have a cold shower after coming home from work sweaty on a summers day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> EZ
> 
> TMF
> 
> ...


Ca va?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Ca va?



"Ça va" please b*tch.


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> "Ça va" please b*tch.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> PoP´s was a Vista wanker



He was something else before


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Post Does No Longer Exist

Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> So I just checked that WorstGen forum and it seems like Yasu is there. Funny thing is, he has exactly the same avy as @Kasai Kingu.
> 
> By same avy I mean exactly the same. Both removed the speech bubble out the panel.
> 
> Is there something you wanna tell us @Kasai Kingu ?


Oh, Kasai Kingu is in fact Yasu. Makes sense, evidence was there.


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Pretty sure he had a bad experience when he first joined and wanted to start fresh under a new identity. You kind of just ruined that for him though.


Ahh shit. Damn me and my amazing detective skills  

He had a bad experience in the Alley. It's totally different from OL section. We love each other here (for the exception of @Gledania, don't trust him when you're all alone).

If that's someone else then I did nothing wrong


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Je suis d'une pureté cristalline



My pureness broke through heaven and makes Uchihas run in fear


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> My pureness broke through heaven and makes Uchihas run in fear



Now this is the most optimistic post I've ever seen.


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> My pureness breaks through heaven and makes Uchihas run in fear


Senju's>Uchihas


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> Ahh shit. Damn me and my amazing detective skills
> 
> He had a bad experience in the Alley. It's totally different from OL section. We love each other here (for the exception of @Gledania, don't trust him when you're all alone).
> 
> If that's someone else then I did nothing wrong



Your detective skills are impressive, I will have to hire you to gather intel on my enemies. Would you like to sign up to my very own personal KGB?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

My break is over so I gotta log off for now, see ya later OL.


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> My break is over so I gotta log off for now, see ya later OL.


See ya


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Now this is the most optimistic post I've ever seen.



I'm well known for it.

I mean...

Well.

Ok.

Let's talk about One Piece instead.

We're offtopic.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Prime Luffy neg diff Kaido

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> for the exception of @Gledania, don't trust him when you're all alone



*I *was going to tell you to not trust A optimistic..
.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm well known for it.
> 
> I mean...
> 
> ...



How do you go off topic in the convo thread.


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Your detective skills are impressive, I will have to hire you to gather intel on my enemies. Would you like to sign up to my very own personal KGB?


You made a fantastic choice. Also not to brag but I used to always find Waldo back in my youth days  



A Optimistic said:


> My break is over so I gotta log off for now, see ya later OL.


Bruh you just asked me to join yet you're dipping?  

lol


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> *I *was going to tell you to not trust A optimistic..
> .


I don't trust anyone


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame is an old man now


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How do you go off topic in the convo thread.



Not me.

@A Optimistic was.


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Flame is an old man now


I prefer *experienced*  *


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> I prefer *experienced*  *


But your youth days already have passed leaving your brain with lack of brain cells


----------



## Oreki (Jul 16, 2019)

Btw how can Naruto related talk can be off topic on Naruto forum


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But your youth days already have passed leaving your brain with lack of brain cells



Actually you never lose brain cells, but nerve (synaptic) connections. 

And it's not due to age (not really), but rather the lack of synaptic stimulation (I'm not talking about specific deseases, like alzheimer, caused by some bacterias -guts bacterias mainly). 

This is why some ppl can live till 90 years old without losing any cognitives capacities. 

On the other hand some other cells stop their regeneration after a certain age, causing what we call "aging". 

The mitosis process is fucked up, and the dna is altered/distorded, inducing a loss of information.

In other words, aging is due to a programmatic loss of information during the said process, but it doesn't affect the brain itself, which is the most resilient part of our body. 

But if the body ages, the brain follows, for this simple reason that our brain is a part of our body, and can't live without it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Btw how can Naruto related talk can be off topic on Naruto forum


The name just stuck but it's not about Naruto anymore. 



Marie said:


> Actually you never lose brain cells, but nerve (synaptic) connections.
> 
> And it's not due to age (not really), but rather the lack of synaptic stimulation (I'm not talking about specific deseases, like alzheimer, caused by some bacterias -guts bacterias mainly).
> 
> ...


In other words, i'm as smart as ever


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> The name just stuck but it's not about Naruto anymore.
> 
> 
> In other words, i'm as smart as ever



This is why in almost all "old" cultures the more old the more wise.

From Africa to south America, passing by all asian countries.

Only in our fucked up western culture we shit on the olders.


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> This is why in almost all "old" cultures the more old the more wise.
> 
> From Africa to south America, passing by all asian countries.
> 
> Only in our fucked up western culture we shit on the olders.


Yeah this gen is fucked up tbh


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 16, 2019)

Flame said:


> You made a fantastic choice. Also not to brag but I used to always find Waldo back in my youth days
> 
> 
> Bruh you just asked me to join yet you're dipping?
> ...



I'm back now! I just had to do some stuff quickly. 



Gledania said:


> *I *was going to tell you to not trust A optimistic..
> .



How can you say this after I was one of the few who welcomed you in the Alley? 



Marie said:


> Not me.
> 
> @A Optimistic was.



Why are you blaming me?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> How can you say this after I was one of the few who welcomed you in the Alley?



Because you changed your name. Avalon > A optimistic

Changing name > Changing personality.


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Prime Luffy neg diff Kaido


Yeah


----------



## DeVision (Jul 16, 2019)

Well, well, well.. How are you people. I hope everyone's okay.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Actually you never lose brain cells, but nerve (synaptic) connections.
> 
> And it's not due to age (not really), but rather the lack of synaptic stimulation (I'm not talking about specific deseases, like alzheimer, caused by some bacterias -guts bacterias mainly).
> 
> ...




tl dr


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 16, 2019)

Oh ****


----------



## DeVision (Jul 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Oh ****



Pure luck. To me it seems like he wanted to "catch" the ball between his legs. But instead it ended up on his back.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 16, 2019)

@Marie @T.D.A


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> tl dr



Too lazy didn't read ? 

Could also be Ts;dg


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Oh ****



Boring.

I prefer this kind of perf:


----------



## Mariko (Jul 16, 2019)

...Or this one:


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> When you have a cold shower after coming home from work sweaty on a summers day.


Dude ... you have an account on OJ ... just saw it!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Ahh shit. Damn me and my amazing detective skills
> 
> He had a bad experience in the Alley. It's totally different from OL section. We love each other here (for the exception of @Gledania, don't trust him when you're all alone).
> 
> If that's someone else then I did nothing wrong


You are wrong there is no evidence


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> *Actually you never lose brain cells, but nerve (synaptic) connections.
> 
> And it's not due to age (not really), but rather the lack of synaptic stimulation (I'm not talking about specific deseases, like alzheimer, caused by some bacterias -guts bacterias mainly).
> 
> ...


WTF ... this is something that I would say @Oreki  ... what just happened!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Only in our fucked up western culture we shit on the olders.


I refute that, wisdom is the best example ...


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> WTF ... this is something that I would say @Oreki  ... what just happened!


Nothing happened


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> ...Or this one:


Nice legs did I need the hear the song ?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nothing happened


Are you sure ?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Are you sure ?


I am sure as much as you're


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Shhhh nibaahhhhh ... that is fake news!


Edited my post. I don't really mind but if he wants to keep it private then be my guest. You should remove my quote from your post as well


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am sure as much as you're


:rangiku


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Edited my post. I don't really mind but if he wants to keep it private then be my guest. You should remove my quote from your post as well


Not talking anymore is the best course of action!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

I can guarantee if someone give likes to flame, he's gonna take em all without thanking


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not talking anymore is the best course of action!


Edit your previous post nibba

Also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

@Flame btw that blast guy in opb, he appears to be a total idiot. Is he your friend?


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I can guarantee if someone give likes to flame, he's gonna take em all without thanking


There's no need to. I deserve them all


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Edit your previous post nibba
> 
> Also


What post you racist nibbbahhhh .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> There's no need to. I deserve them all


You deserve all the 110 optimistic ranks that I gave you!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

I need more positive ratings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame btw that blast guy in opb, he appears to be a total idiot. Is he your friend?


Nah I hate that idiot. I'm Asta, bro. I thought you realized that since I posted first  

Also how dead is the forum?  



QMS said:


> What post you racist nibbbahhhh .


You could've just edited instead of deleting the whole post


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> You deserve all the 110 optimistic ranks that I gave you!


I swear i'll kill you some day smh

Although it's not as bad as friendly lol.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Whats going on here?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> I swear i'll kill you some day smh
> 
> Although it's not as bad as friendly lol.


The real proble is as it fallows:

WHY I don't yet have 4k likes;
And 5k positive rep;

hmmmm ....


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> I swear i'll kill you some day smh
> 
> Although it's not as bad as friendly lol.


Btw, who the  Fuck is this:

Bro you should check *Lil Pump's music*. I swear he's the realest one out there keeping Hip Hop alive. Best rapper of this gen hands down.

My answer is FUCK RAP:


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Nah I hate that idiot. I' Asta, bro. I thought you realized that since I posted first
> 
> Also how dead is the forum?


Well it's good to hear you also think that blast guy is an idiot


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Also I heart of him in here I beleive:

Many lil insert name in here:


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Whats going on here?


Salt war version 2


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Btw, who the  Fuck is this:
> 
> Bro you should check *Lil Pump's music*. I swear he's the realest one out there keeping Hip Hop alive. Best rapper of this gen hands down.
> 
> My answer is FUCK RAP:


Rate me friendly one more time and i'm gonna spam this thread with his songs

I legit don't like that rating you can even ask @DeVision


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Nibbah this Lil pump migh be important he got mentioned on this
song:

at 2:33 he is there .


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

It's like saying "oh look at this baby"


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Rate me friendly one more time and i'm gonna spam this thread with his songs


No... ok I am cool now .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Rate me friendly one more time and i'm gonna spam this thread with his songs
> 
> I legit don't like that rating you can even ask @DeVision


Cuz it's made of heart?


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Cuz it's made of heart?


cause it's gay


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

*friendlyFlame*


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

I mean who wants to be friendly on a Korean comic forum on the internet?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

I spam funny rating way too much


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> *friendlyFlame*


I'm gonna flame in your thread idc about the rules


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame is really on fire


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

@A Optimistic  happy BD dog!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> I'm gonna flame in your thread idc about the rules



Testing your luck, huh Ronse?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

@DeVision Bullying people is lame. It’s pathetic, really.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Happy birthday @A Optimistic.

Where is @Superman when you need him..


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision Bullying people is lame. It’s pathetic, really.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

@A Optimistic Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day^^


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Testing your luck, huh Ronse?


It's obvious I have non. I thought you knew me already


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


Honestly, we need bullying medal just for you


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

How do you know it's his birthday? anyway

@A Optimistic have a blast fam. Admirals > Yonko all day


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

Yeah DeV is a bully


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, we need bullying medal just for you


I want one .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> @A Optimistic have a blast fam. Admirals > Yonko all day


Do have fun but Kaido, Prime WB and EOS BB smash all Admirals btw!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, we need bullying medal just for you



Wait what? I'm no bully. 



Flame said:


> Yeah DeV is a bully


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

@DeVision i'm gonna get you for that friendly rating. I already have a plan in motion


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

That's because you are a liar


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

When bully get bullied


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> When bully get bullied


Who did what?


Also, I am hungry for likes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Omg. Oreki, when did you switch sides you damn Squardo?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Who did what ?
> 
> 
> Also I am hungry for likes


Flame trying to bully division

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Flame trying to bully division


oooo ... ok I agree to that!


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

I'll show you guys friendly


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Omg. Oreki, when did you switch sides you damn Squardo?


I didn't switch sides, I am vagabond. I just go with the flow


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Oh, btw for those of you who doesn't know, @Flame is a tsun


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS i'm gonna optimistic you for every optimistic rating you give me


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh, btw for those of you who doesn't know, @Flame is a tsun


It's obvious now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longtimelurker91 (Jul 17, 2019)

That is all.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> QMS i'm gonna optimistic you for every optimistic rating you give me


That is so ... @A Optimistic


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's obvious now



Inb4 he starts denying it


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh, btw for those of you who doesn't know, @Flame is a tsun


you're a tsun

why the hell everyone knows that word what does it mean smh


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> you're a tsun
> 
> why the hell everyone knows that word what does it mean smh


Japanese term for a character development process that describes a person who is initially cold (and sometimes even hostile) before gradually showing a warmer, friendlier side over time.


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

oh screw you DeV like hell i'm friendly


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

And flame call himself weeb... tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Japanese term for a character development process that describes a person who is initially cold (and sometimes even hostile) before gradually showing a warmer, friendlier side over time.


Simpler :


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> And flame call himself weeb... tsk tsk tsk


I've watched like 4 anime and have never encountered that word. Where is it from?



QMS said:


> Simpler :


Scared to watch it lol


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

Wait so that behavior really reminds me of Tatsumaki from One Punch. Is she a tsun?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Wait so that behavior really reminds me of Tatsumaki from One Punch. Is she a tsun?


Nigaaaah tsu maki ...

I am out for now  ... need to do some abbs ... !


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Wait so that behavior really reminds me of Tatsumaki from One Punch. Is she a tsun?



No, she's a Flame, you're a tsun. 
Well basically, yeah she is.


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

Man I feel so proud learning something new  



DeVision said:


> No, she's a Flame, you're a tsun.
> Well basically, yeah she is.


You no longer have the upper hand on me, noob


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> You no longer have the upper hand on me, noob



There he is. Tsun-lame.


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> There he is. Tsun-lame.


DeTsun

Even your usertitle is something a tsun would say


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

Is that all? Something tells me it is but i'm not sure


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2019)

> *Showerthoughts*


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> DeTsun
> 
> Even your usertitle is something a tsun would say



Look who's the tsun expert all of a sudden.


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Look who's the tsun expert all of a sudden.


Please.. it's basic knowledge.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

Lol


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Please.. it's basic knowledge.



Good to know.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Simpler :


I don't like tsundere anime girls but Rin Tohsaka is an exception


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2019)

morningk


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> morningk


Morning!


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Morning!



wasap!


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2019)

why nobody told me bout this 


Cause girls like you  
Run around with guys like me  
Til sundown, when I come through  
I need a girl like you, yeah yeah


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2019)

the original gif is better 



always kills me


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> the original gif is better
> 
> 
> 
> always kills me



Yeah, but I wanted you to know that it was this awkward I had to retreat.


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but I wanted you to know that it was this awkward I had to retreat.


Looks who's talking 

know what, it's too early for this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @A Optimistic.
> 
> Where is @Superman when you need him..



I.......have not been in the mood lately.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> Looks who's talking
> 
> know what, it's too early for this





How are you? How's the weather?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> I.......have not been in the mood lately.



Everything alright?


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How are you? How's the weather?


Tired. I'm still in the process of waking up and it's especially hard because the air is cool and it's raining ever so slightly 



DeVision said:


> Everything alright?


Go give him a hug


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Everything alright?


Nope. I can feel depression slowly creeping back up into my life. Been spending money on garbage to fill the void/take my mind off of it. My mood has been holding for now.


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2019)

I knew it. Give him a hug


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> Tired. I'm still in the process of waking up and it's especially hard because the air is cool and it's raining ever so slightly



Lucky you. Better than getting cooked alive. :/



Soca said:


> Go give him a hug



Won't you be jealous?



Superman said:


> Nope. I can feel depression slowly creeping back up into my life. Been spending money on garbage to fill the void/take my mind off of it. My mood has been holding for now.



Soca will fix you up with one of his hookers. (we know you have em!)

But seriously. Don't let it get to you. There must be something that gets you in a good spirit?


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2019)

here's something to liven up the mood 




DeVision said:


> Lucky you. Better than getting cooked alive. :/


Touche'. 


DeVision said:


> Won't you be jealous?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

I love the area 51 memes.


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2019)

all just to clap alien asscheeks


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

And no one said that we already did 10% of the goal .


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> all just to clap alien asscheeks



Too bad I'm too far away. I'll have to wait for them to swap over to Europe. 

I bet you there's gonna be a lot of people appearing on that event.


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Too bad I'm too far away. I'll have to wait for them to swap over to Europe.
> 
> I bet you there's gonna be a lot of people appearing on that event.


Nah, out of the million that said they're going I'm gonna assume that there's gonna be at most 80 people there just to take selfies and listen to the free lil nas concert


----------



## Mariko (Jul 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah, out of the million that said they're going I'm gonna assume that there's gonna be at most 80 people there just to take selfies and listen to the free lil nas concert



Damn. I indeed heard about a 1.2 million "army", but thought the whole stuff was just a hoax.

When is that alien war supposed to start so I buy my popcorns in time?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah, out of the million that said they're going I'm gonna assume that there's gonna be at most 80 people there just to take selfies and listen to the free lil nas concert



People are stupid. They're gonna be there. Especially Kyle's on monster energy drink.



Marie said:


> Damn. I indeed heard about a 1.2 million "army", but thought the whole stuff was just a hoax.
> 
> When is that alien war supposed to start so I buy my popcorns in time?



I added a "interested" on FB. I'm gonna check the date. Just a sec.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

@Marie 
SEP 20
FRI
12 PM · Area 51

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Marie
> SEP 20
> FRI
> 12 PM · Area 51



Can't wait!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2019)

Oda just hasnt got it anymore


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Oda just hasnt got it anymore


Go and read EZ or FT 2.0 then


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Go and read EZ or FT 2.0 then


space >>> pirates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> space >>> pirates


Yes but not Space Tale ... btw I read Rave Master when you were in diapers ... Rave Master 3.0 is irrelevant, even if it is in space!


----------



## Kishido (Jul 17, 2019)

Congrat me mofos... Today my second child has been born


----------



## Gledania (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

People shouldn't blame community if they don't like other opinions


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 17, 2019)

NF is the most negative out of the OP communities. You're not going to get the best and brightest discussions here.

However in our negative overblown community we are also the funniest.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 17, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Congrat me mofos... Today my second child has been born


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> NF is the most negative out of the OP communities. You're not going to get the best and brightest discussions here.
> 
> However in our negative overblown community we are also the funniest.


NF has *the best emotes*
bar none


that >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Sade (Jul 17, 2019)

this is a good forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> NF has *the best emotes*
> bar none
> 
> 
> that >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 17, 2019)

We may hate each other. We may make fun of each other. We even may steal theories from each other. But that's what a family is.

[HASHTAG]#NarutoForums[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> whenever there is a bad/boring chapter (often, post-skip !) - bitching about it in the telegrams sure helps a lot !
> 
> 
> *u OJers need to learn the ropes*


Hmmmm ... we are OP fans ... and we know more than the regular manga reader about OP ... so good luck about that!



Shiba D. Inu said:


> bitching about it in the telegrams sure helps a lot !


You sound like Sasuke now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2019)

Sauce is an upstanding citizen tbh


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Congrat me mofos... Today my second child has been born


Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> NF has *the best emotes*
> bar none
> 
> 
> that >>>>>>>>>




Exept this :

:Erza


----------



## Mob (Jul 17, 2019)

I say we rebrand this forum into something else, nobody cares for naruto anymore


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Congrat me mofos... Today my second child has been born



Glückwunsch Kishido. Alles erdenklich Gute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 17, 2019)

Speak English guys


----------



## Mob (Jul 17, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Congrat me mofos... Today my second child has been born


Blessings to you and your family mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 17, 2019)

OL logic

I don't mind and even generally like Luffy chapters?

OL: I'm a Luffytard who only wants to see Luffy beating everyone.

I think Shanks > Mihawk?

OL: I hate Mihawk and by a mysterious extension Zoro too (While he's pbbly my second fav).

I don't care about Kid, Hawkins and Drake?

OL: I don't actually appreciate One Piece.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> OL logic
> 
> I don't mind and even generally like Luffy chapters?
> 
> ...


correct

you are the worst Marie


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> NF is the most negative out of the OP communities. You're not going to get the best and brightest discussions here.
> 
> However in our negative overblown community we are also the funniest.


:Erza


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL ... forgot that people beleive that HxH was and is above OP in many stuff, yet when I talk with them they bring me the anime ... I am like ... then bitch please don't complain about weekly OP if you never ever suffered Chimera arc from the start to end weekly ... pretty please!
> 
> 
> Even after 940 chapter they didn't understand that it is Luffy's story and he will be first second and third and how he affects the world ... then what can I say!


Chimera Ant Arc>Any OP Arc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Btw young @Acnologia  I am talking about weekly Chimera arc if you can call it that, not volumes reedited Chimera arc and certanly not  Mad Houst Anime Chimera Arc and that was hot garbage vs any weekly releases OP arc even  FI btw!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Congrat me mofos... Today my second child has been born


Congrats mate !


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Mates I can now give 2k+ rep


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone, so ind and thoughtful of you all. 

And congrats on the kid Kishido, name him Sanji. And I hope you feel better Superman.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mates I can now give 2k+ rep



Prove it


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 17, 2019)

One day I hope to make a Zoro tribute vid but it'll be so good Zoro fans will have tears in their eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Prove it


Just did .


----------



## Mariko (Jul 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Just did .



Where?

Havn't got any reps from you... 

Edit: btw, be careful not to pull a @giantbiceps ...


----------



## Gledania (Jul 17, 2019)

Just watched Simba.

11/20


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Where?
> 
> Havn't got any reps from you...


Hmmm ... I will take the bait!


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> why nobody told me bout this
> 
> 
> Cause girls like you
> ...


Don't tell me you just found out about that song?  



Kishido said:


> Congrat me mofos... Today my second child has been born


Niji is here! (well technically Ichiji but his name doesn't fit). Congratz and I hope for the best for your family!



Gledania said:


> Just watched Simba.
> 
> 11/20


What kinda rating is that?   

Wasn't planning on watching it but how was it?


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Don't tell me you just found out about that song?


Don't judge me hoe


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> Don't judge me hoe


Nah nah let's talk about this  

Is this where you live?


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2019)

Really tho it was blasted everywhere here. I'd imagine Americans would be even crazier lol


----------



## Gledania (Jul 17, 2019)

@Flame check from 0:25 to 1:02


----------



## DeVision (Jul 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Nah nah let's talk about this
> 
> Is this where you live?



@Soca see. He's a bully. Not me!


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> space >>> pirates


Agree

Also:
>>>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Exept this :
> 
> :Erza


Get lost


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 17, 2019)

@Flame has the best ava in the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> OL logic
> 
> *I don't mind and even generally like Luffy chapters?*
> 
> ...



Did I tell you that I like you before ?

@Oreki  she is one of us .


----------



## Kishido (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you at all


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Flame check from 0:25 to 1:02


wtf is going on there?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

Why mods shifted our posts here


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why mods shifted our posts here


What was the thread? 

It usually happens when they delete a thread. They move all of the posts in here.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

Flame said:


> What was the thread?
> 
> It usually happens when they delete a thread. They move all of the posts in here.


It was Prediction/Discussion Thread


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It was Prediction/Discussion Thread


Then it was off topic I guess


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 18, 2019)

Are you guys brothers? @Edward-Teach @Edward Teach 

Legit thought the OG Edward changed his avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sabco (Jul 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Are you guys brothers? @Edward-Teach @Edward Teach
> 
> Legit thought the OG Edward changed his avy


----------



## Mariko (Jul 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Flame check from 0:25 to 1:02



Le timing de la musique de fond...


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

Why you guys don't speak English in English forum


----------



## Gledania (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why you guys don't speak English in English forum




Parceque le pluriel


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Parceque le pluriel


Now translate that... to lazy to do it myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Parceque le pluriel


Te rog frumos, fara franceza !


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

Tsk tsk tsk... You too old man


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Now translate that... to lazy to do it myself


Deoarece, pluralul!

@Oreki 

Just for you

Because of ... !


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

I feel like I am getting neglected...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I feel like I am getting neglected...


Parlez vous, Francais monsieur?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

I am done... Forget you guys know me


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am done... Forget you guys know me



Just ignore it. XD


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Just ignore it. XD


They're quoting it, what can I do lol


----------



## Mariko (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why you guys don't speak English in English forum



Because Shanks > Mihawk.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Because Shanks > Mihawk.


Well I think that's reasonable then


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 18, 2019)

So is this one piece general discussion thread?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> So is this one piece general discussion thread?



This is the OLLEY.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> So is this one piece general discussion thread?


No, it is my thread @DeVision  is my right hand!

@Oreki  is my left-hand .

And @Marie is my boss!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> No, it is my thread @DeVision  is my right hand!



You mixed up something, my dear goon.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> So is this one piece general discussion thread?



If you want to discuss spoilers, you have a telegram thread.


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> This is the OLLEY.


What's olley?


QMS said:


> No, it is my thread @DeVision  is my right hand!
> 
> @Oreki  is my left-hand .
> 
> And @Marie is my boss!


Then call me senpai because I am your grandmaster



DeVision said:


> If you want to discuss spoilers, you have a telegram thread.


Okay thanks

So if I want to discuss general op then this is the thread right?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> Then call me senpai because I am your grandmaster


This word or all Zoro related are banned!

Also, I am the only one that can say who is my boss .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> So if I want to discuss general op then this is the thread right?


Not really!


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> This word or all Zoro related are banned!
> 
> Also, I am the only one that can say who is my boss .


Not anymore. 



QMS said:


> Not really!


Then what's the purpose of this thread?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> So if I want to discuss general op then this is the thread right?



You could, but it probably would get lost.
Maybe you could search through the Ohara Library to find the topics you want to talk about. Or if there ain't any, make your own thread.

But maybe @Soca @Kinjin and @Etherborn can help you more than me. I'm just the don.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You could, but it probably would get lost.
> Maybe you could search through the Ohara Library to find the topics you want to talk about. Or if there ain't any, make your own thread.
> 
> But maybe @Soca @Kinjin and @Etherborn can help you more than me. I'm just the don.


He is the don aka my right hand!


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You could, but it probably would get lost.
> Maybe you could search through the Ohara Library to find the topics you want to talk about. Or if there ain't any, make your own thread.
> 
> But maybe @Soca @Kinjin and @Etherborn can help you more than me. I'm just the don.


Okay thanks Devision. I Appreciate the help


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> Okay thanks Devision. I Appreciate the help


Here Zoro Kun!


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> Here Zoro Kun!


Thanks but I already checked that thread.

You guys seem to have fun so I was curious that is it general op thread or like that OJ tmr thread?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> Okay thanks Devision. I Appreciate the help



You're welcome.

Btw. don't listen to QMS. He'll get you into trouble.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Btw. don't listen to QMS. He'll get you into trouble.


@Flame  see @DeVision  is bulling me now .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> Thanks but I already checked that thread.
> 
> You guys seem to have fun so I was curious that is it general op thread or like that OJ tmr thread?


Similar to that but it includes a lot of NF's!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

I am the mafioso of this group


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Flame  see @DeVision  is bulling me now .


You deserve that right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> So if I want to discuss general op then this is the thread right?


You can but it's better to make a thread in the section because this thread is generally used for casual convo. 

As for the telegrams, we only use that section for the newest chapter discussion. Right now only the spoilers are still out so if you wanna talk about it, go to the thread Q linked then when the chapter is out you can make threads in there about it. Do not post new chapter discussions in the OL tho or else hammers will be swung


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Btw. don't listen to QMS. He'll get you into trouble.


Lol! Nah he can't. Infact, it's me who can get him into troubles for some reasons 


And, thanks for rep points. Unfortunately I can't like posts and can only give limited Rep as well. 



QMS said:


> Similar to that but it includes a lot of NF's!


What's NF?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Flame  see @DeVision  is bulling me now .



You're lucky because you're under @Soca 's radar. Once he starts to bully you, you're done. 



Oreki said:


> I am the mafioso of this group



You're the next don.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> So if I want to discuss general op then this is the thread right?



This is the thread where you don't discuss op.

Edit: you fool.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're lucky because you're under @Soca 's radar. Once he starts to bully you, you're done.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the next don.


Too much work in that position... I like to being free


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

In this thread, only bullying is allowed


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're the next don.


He is a scrub, right hand-kun!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Too much work in that position... I like to being free



That's why you make the goons aka @QMS work. You just enjoy life.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> And, thanks for rep points. Unfortunately I can't like posts and can only give limited Rep as well.


Because, first of all make 25 posts for once!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's why you make the goons aka @QMS work. You just enjoy life.


If I am god then you guys are the goons of my own ... interesting!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're lucky because you're under @Soca 's radar. Once he starts to bully you, you're done.


@Soca  the bully got it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's why you make the goons aka @QMS work. You just enjoy life.


Btw you guys play turbo mafia? If you do I can host one after few hours, it's mini mafia with 5 to 7 players which last 2 hour at max or even less


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> You can but it's better to make a thread in the section because this thread is generally used for casual convo.
> 
> As for the telegrams, we only use that section for the newest chapter discussion. Right now only the spoilers are still out so if you wanna talk about it, go to the thread Q linked then when the chapter is out you can make threads in there about it. Do not post new chapter discussions in the OL tho or else hammers will be swung


Oh thanks. Things aren't clear yet but I will ask before doing anything.



Soca said:


> Do not post new chapter discussions in the OL tho or else hammers will be swung


Which hammer? Like this one


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Btw you guys play turbo mafia? If you do I can host one after few hours, it's mini mafia with 5 to 7 players which last 2 hour at max or even less



If you'd host it, I'd play.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> If you'd host it, I'd play.


@Flame @QMS what you say guys


----------



## Mariko (Jul 18, 2019)

@Soca 's morning warm up before coming here


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame @QMS what you say guys


Can I come?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> Can I come?


Of course, you're welcome if you wanna play. But had to be active during the game time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Of course, you're welcome if you wanna play. But had to be active during the game time


Okay! No issue

But first you have to teach me game rules and how to play mafia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> Okay! No issue
> 
> But first you have to teach me game rules and how to play mafia


That's no problem... But I first need to see if they allow to host turbo here lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 18, 2019)

@Hawk Eye This thread can be used to discuss pretty much anything as long as it adheres to the rules of the forum. So for example, you can have random, spontaneous conversations full of meaningless drivel if you so wish, as long as you're not flaming people or anything like that.

That's the main reason people make other threads for focused One Piece discussion; this is basically a thread meant for going off topic, and so people gladly use if for that purpose. As a result, this thread gets a hell of a lot of posts, and on topic discussion has a tendency to get buried by everything else.

That's not to say you can't discuss the series here, just don't expect it to necessarily get the attention it might get if you posted it somewhere else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's no problem... But I first need to see if they allow to host turbo here lol


They will allow you. Tell them hawk eye wants to play and you will get your permission


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 18, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> @Hawk Eye This thread can be used to discuss pretty much anything as long as it adheres to the rules of the forum. So for example, you can have random, spontaneous conversations full of meaningless drivel if you so wish, as long as you're not flaming people or anything like that.
> 
> That's the main reason people make other threads for focused One Piece discussion; this is basically a thread meant for going off topic, and so people gladly use if for that purpose. As a result, this thread gets a hell of a lot of posts, and on topic discussion has a tendency to get buried by everything else.
> 
> That's not to say you can't discuss the series here, just don't expect it to necessarily get the attention it might get if you posted it somewhere else.


Thank you Sir

Now, I understood it clearly.

Btw,I reached 25 posts count so why I can't still give likes?


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> Thank you Sir
> 
> Now, I understood it clearly.
> 
> Btw,I reached 25 posts count so why I can't still give likes?



@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> Thank you Sir
> 
> Now, I understood it clearly.
> 
> Btw,I reached 25 posts count so why I can't still give likes?



@Soca !


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 18, 2019)

Looks like it sorted itself out, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

LOL ... the nibbah lewds me for the first rank ... not bad!


----------



## Soca (Jul 18, 2019)

yea it usually take a bit even after you get 25 posts for you to rate and get your avy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

@Flame @QMS @Hawk Eye @DeVision you guys want to play the turbo if you do please tell me the time where you can be online at the same time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame @QMS @Hawk Eye @DeVision you guys want to play the turbo if you do please tell me the time where you can be online at the same time


For now, I can't, redecorating my house ... 

But tag, me I wand to read it!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

I am free and ready. @Oreki


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 18, 2019)

do any french nerds know of a cartoon/anime that was about different races (aliens etc) racing to win some prize?

I ask french people because I swear it was some french/japan collaboration


----------



## Mariko (Jul 18, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> do any french nerds know of a cartoon/anime that was about different races (aliens etc) racing to win some prize?
> 
> I ask french people because I swear it was some french/japan collaboration



Edit:

More likely Ōban, Star-Racers


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I am free and ready. @Oreki


Need five players active at the same time. So we can decide the time where we all can be active at the same time lol


----------



## Oreki (Jul 18, 2019)

@Marie would you like to play turbo mafia?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Marie would you like to play turbo mafia?



Lol no, but thanks boy.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Need five players active at the same time. So we can decide the time where we all can be active at the same time lol



Decide on the time (let's say in 3 hours and 40 min - don't feel like looking up the time format). And tell people when you plan to play.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Edit:
> 
> More likely Ōban, Star-Racers


That was not french!


----------



## Mariko (Jul 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> That was not french!



It's a japanese-french collaboration.


----------



## Steven (Jul 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Because Shanks > Mihawk.


Fuck off Morie


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Fuck off Morie



She's right tho.


----------



## Steven (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> She's right tho.


Nah but hey i mean:


----------



## Mariko (Jul 18, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Nah but hey i mean:



We frenchies


----------



## Steven (Jul 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> We frenchies


More like this


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Nah but hey i mean:


Don't remind me that shit quarant at van bla bla bla!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> Thank you Sir
> 
> Now, I understood it clearly.
> 
> Btw,I reached 25 posts count so why I can't still give likes?


Hmmm so you do this, I expected that we will have a proper WSS talk and then you retire!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> She's right tho.


Of course, she is!


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame @QMS @Hawk Eye @DeVision you guys want to play the turbo if you do please tell me the time where you can be online at the same time


Only 2 hour long? lol sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2019)

Time to dig in


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Time to dig in



You're living good, aren't you?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2019)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca


Mannnnnnnnnnnnn

The op anime is back to it's greatness


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

@DeVision  I am eternal now


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi guys


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

@Soca, @colours, @DeVision, @Flame , @Gledania , @Acnologia ?

How do you get the spiral and at how many Millions do you get it?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hi guys


Yo, scrub ... Luffy is the best .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yo, scrub ... Luffy is the best .


Old man, you already know that Luffy is my fav character in an amount that you can't compare your like for him


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Old man, you already know that Luffy is my fav character in an amount that you can't compare your like for him


Shhh .... nigaaahhhh this chapter is epic as fuck!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Soca, @colours, @DeVision, @Flame , @Gledania , @Acnologia ?
> 
> How do you get the spiral and at how many Millions do you get it?



I don't have a spiral.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't have a spiral.


Ok ... gold bar .


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Ok ... gold bar .



I think you can get it at 2M rep


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Shhh .... nigaaahhhh this chapter is epic as fuck!


Damn right... It's way too epic and just filled with greatness. but I think we shouldn't talk about it due to rules


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I think you can get it at 2M rep


Wait, 2M for the gold bar, it means you have that dog ?

Also how much for the spiral  @Soca ?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

@Flame  ... HELL NO!


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 19, 2019)

2m for an empty spiral, 15m for a full spiral.

4.5m for a gold bar.


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

@QMS you'd do well not to talk about rep so much. @DeVision is known for negging newbies. He negged me because I said Shanks > Mihawk in the past so that's why I changed my view


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> @QMS you'd do well not to talk about rep so much. @DeVision is known for negging newbies. He negged me because I said Shanks > Mihawk in the past so that's why I changed my view



True story bro.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> True story bro.


Don't worry guys Shanks = WSS so problem solved .

Don't believe me check the manga, Mihawk never defeated Shanks once and Roger was the equal of the WSM


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

There was time once I used to the thought that prime Luffy can low diff Kaido but now my view has changed and I think prime Luffy can neg diff Kaido cuz of @QMS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

@Flame you said bye, then why are you still here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Don't worry guys Shanks = WSS so problem solved .
> 
> Don't believe me check the manga, Mihawk never defeated Shanks once and Roger was the equal of the WSM



No I didn't mean that. I meant that @Flame is a b*tch and surrenders as soon as you threaten him.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> 2m for an empty spiral, 15m for a full spiral.
> 
> 4.5m for a gold bar.


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...

Nice ... so I will have the spiral first!

Can I have the spiral, the gold bar, and finally the full spiral?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No I didn't mean that. I meant that @Flame is* a b*tch and surrenders as soon as you threaten him. *


I know that .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

Can't I have a red reputation without having a minus rep


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame you said bye, then why are you still here?


I do what I wanna bish


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

You guys bullying poor flame way too much


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You guys bullying poor flame way too much


hmmm ....


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> hmmm ....


Hmmm.... btw don't give lewds for no reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hmmm.... btw don't give lewds for no reason


You were lewd then, sorry to tell you that!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You guys bullying poor flame way too much



Flame needs all the bullying he asks for.. And he's asking for a lot.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> You were lewd then, sorry to tell you that!


There are still other ratings and you giving them for no reason lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Flame needs all the bullying he asks for.. And he's asking for a lot.


Not my problem i'm flawless and people are jelly  

@QMS you should also take a break from spamming too many Optimistics. I just saw the thread they made in the Alley.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> Not my problem i'm flawless and people are jelly
> 
> @QMS you should also take a break from spamming too many Optimistics. I just saw the thread they made in the Alley.


Lol, he's messing with alley?


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol, he's messing with alley?


He pissed off some people there and in the Cafe for spamming optimistics too much lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> Not my problem i'm flawless and people are jelly
> 
> @QMS you should also take a break from spamming too many Optimistics. I just saw the thread they made in the Alley.


Sorry but that was not spamming for that person it is the truth ... if a not intelligent wanna be rank would be accessible I would have given that!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol, he's messing with alley?


Not even close, she/he tagged me and I responded.

And my response was, who are you and why should I care?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> He pissed off some people there and in the Cafe for spamming optimistics too much lol


@QMS you should really stop giving optimistic too much, some of the alley members might neg you


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sorry but that was not spamming for that person it is the truth ... if a not intelligent wanna be rank would be accessible I would have given that!


What?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS you should really stop giving optimistic too much, some of the alley members might neg you


LOL, I am giving it here and to that member, TF!


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

What's so special about optimistic tho? why that specifically?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> What's so special about optimistic tho? why that specifically?


Optimistic means that you really are sure that is the correct answer ...

To you means that I am tasing you and that is all!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

Even though it's supposed to be a positive rating it doesn't give me any positive vibe


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Optimistic means that you really are sure that is the correct answer ...
> 
> To you means that I am tasing you and that is all!


You like it that much uh? lol



Oreki said:


> Even though it's supposed to be a positive rating it doesn't give me any positive vibe


It's not lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Also, that specific member blow up on the Alley when another member rated him dumb ... which is not far from the truth!

That member just PM me about it this morning .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> You like it that much uh? lol
> 
> 
> It's not lol


So it doesn't count in your positive rating? So what this rating for?


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So it doesn't count in your positive rating? So what this rating for?


It's a neutral rating. Go to your profile and look at the ratings you received. If they're not green, it's not positive.

Optimistic is a sarcastic rating. Like Tier Specialist (@Gaydania's second name)


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Also I am not naming anyone but guess who is the member from this thread:


Also, I was called racist by him after taking my penalty from @lion of lernia  's bet thread so yes, optimistic is mild should I say!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> It's a neutral rating. Go to your profile and look at the ratings you received. If they're not green, it's not positive.
> 
> *Optimistic is a sarcastic rating. Like Tier Specialist* (@Gaydania's second name)


btw two of my favorite ranks!


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> btw two of my favorite ranks!


Of course they are


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

@Flame @DeVision did you guys read the chapter?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> It's a neutral rating. Go to your profile and look at the ratings you received. If they're not green, it's not positive.
> 
> Optimistic is a sarcastic rating. Like Tier Specialist (@Gaydania's second name)


People should thanks me, I give lots of positive ratings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2019)

Yes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame @DeVision did you guys read the chapter?


Yeah. Go to the telegrams. That's where we post threads about the recent chapter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yes.


It was amazing, right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> Of course they are


Also, there are people in here that don't know that notifications can be opt-out and they have 50k+ messages and 10+ years ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

@Flame  sticking around me got you to surpass 2k+ likes fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Also, there are people in here that don't know that notifications can be opt-out and they have 50k+ messages and 10+ years ...


Wait it's possible? how lol

Also if i'm not mistaken ratings were added only around 2016 or something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Flame  sticking around me got you to surpass 2k+ likes fast!


Hey and as I said i'm grateful for that. You don't see me complain (like a certain polar bear)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It was amazing, right



Yes. A bit slow but I won't complain like certain people.


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yes. A bit slow but I won't complain like certain people.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 19, 2019)

Didn't listen. Just watched the girl.


----------



## Steven (Jul 19, 2019)

Please change your name into

ISuckDicksForPositiveRatings @QMS


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Please change your name into
> 
> ISuckDicksForPositiveRatings @QMS


Nope, I will change it to AcnologiaIsSuckingDicksForFree!

Also, @QMS  gets a like for each dick sucked by Acnologia .


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Didn't listen. Just watched the girl.


Same here .. don't listen just watch the girls...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jul 19, 2019)

Algeria won the african cup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Algeria won the african cup


What sport?


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Algeria won the african cup


You watched it? 

Wasn't even aware it happened lol. Who are the best teams?



Acnologia said:


> What sport?


Football.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> You watched it?
> 
> Wasn't even aware it happened lol. Who are the best teams?



None


----------



## Steven (Jul 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> You watched it?
> 
> Wasn't even aware it happened lol. Who are the best teams?
> 
> ...


Thats sad


----------



## Steven (Jul 19, 2019)

I love my pink repbar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Jul 19, 2019)

the lion king soundtrack slaps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> What sport?


Football or bob!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> I love my pink repbar


It is gold


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hi


Hello, scrub!
:gitgud


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hello, scrub!
> :gitgud


I am not scrub.... It's Oreki


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Rep time done for today .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Duh... it seems like OJ users went inactive and now active in WG forum lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Duh... it seems like OJ users went inactive and now active in WG forum lol


Meh ... zorojackson .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

My power is absolute now I can 4.2k a person per day!


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Duh... it seems like OJ users went inactive and now active in WG forum lol



WG?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Meh ... zorojackson .


I am not going on that forum, too much toxic lol 

Btw, I heard Sanjikun also making a forum and bought a domain for that


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> WG?


Worstgen. A new forum that was created by an OJ member, full of Zoro fans and toxic all over the discussions lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> My power is absolute now I can 4.2k a person per day!


Stop lying you just gave me 2K


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Stop lying you just gave me 2K


I can* 4.2k a person per day*!

Read it again!
I gave you 2091 .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> I can* 4.2k a person per day*!
> 
> Read it again!
> I gave you 2091 .


But you only gave me once


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But you only gave me once



:gitgud


----------



## Mariko (Jul 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> It is gold



> Preferences > Pink rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> > Preferences > Pink rep


Shhh I know that .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> > Preferences > Pink rep


I like red more, but require a big sarifice


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I like red more, but require a big sarifice


Hmmm, I should stop giving you rep ... you already have too much 1.5M that is!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hmmm, I should stop giving you rep ... you already have too much 1.5M that is!


Don't stop, a small number also sounds tempting


----------



## Flame (Jul 20, 2019)

So I just fell asleep on my chair. Literally while browsing NF  

How weird is that...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> So I just fell asleep on my chair. Literally while browsing NF
> 
> How weird is that...


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> So I just fell asleep on my chair. Literally while browsing NF
> 
> How weird is that...


Weird enough that I never did in my entire Life lol


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

@QMS @Izaya X @DeVision @Flame @Irene 

Will you guys be up for turbo in two or three hours?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Jul 20, 2019)

Is that an emote or an image? you know we have it here under 'Miscellaneous'



Oreki said:


> Weird enough that I never did in my entire Life lol


I just got a new chair. It's so comfy


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> I just got a new chair. It's so comfy


Just an excuse of being lazy lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> Is that an emote or an image? you know we have it here under 'Miscellaneous'


It is a picture of an emote


----------



## Flame (Jul 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> It is a picture of an emote


Why not use the emote then


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS @Izaya X @DeVision @Flame @Irene
> 
> Will you guys be up for turbo in two or three hours?


Sorry still scrubbing the walls!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Did you guys just ignored my post


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sorry still scrubbing the walls!


It just a mini-game, doesn't require to read rules and it's gonna be fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Is it me or @QMS has started a new hobby of giving winner ratings lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It just a mini-game, doesn't require to read rules and it's gonna be fun


Seriously these left-leaning are something else!

If I write something it is not ok because I disagree with them
If I  post videos, those are from randoms dudes and not CNN TF:


In the end, they don't like that and restrict my access: V.

Pro tip: don't care .... go and talk about Trump 24/7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Seriously these left-leaning are something else!
> 
> If I write something it is not ok because I disagree with them
> If I  post videos, those are from randoms dudes and not CNN TF:


The game is mine, so the rules also gonna be mine. I allow you to spam, and only members are playing who you already know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Did you guys just ignored my post


It's a new page for me so I missed it  

I won't be here in an hour or so. If everyone is online then you can do it without me idm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> It's a new page for me so I missed it
> 
> I won't be here in an hour or so. If everyone is online then you can do it without me idm


So when are you going to be online? We can do it late or the next day. Cuz all player had to be active at the same time lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So when are you going to be online? We can do it late or the next day. Cuz all player had to be active at the same time lol


Probably in the evening. About 9 - 10 hours from now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> Probably in the evening. About 9 - 10 hours from now.


That's gonna be late for me, but I'll try to host during that time if players like to play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS @Izaya X @DeVision @Flame @Irene
> 
> Will you guys be up for turbo in two or three hours?


Sure why not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Sure why not


Kinda change of plan, flame can't play right now so gonna be on 9 hours, you still can play at that time?


----------



## Steven (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am not going on that forum, too much toxic lol


Allready toxic?Forum is up since when?1 or 2 weeks?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Allready toxic?Forum is up since when?1 or 2 weeks?


Yeah, Zoro vs. Sanji threads, and so on. What you expect lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah, Zoro vs. Sanji threads, and so on. What you expect lol


Can you post the link please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Kinda change of plan, flame can't play right now so gonna be on 9 hours, you still can play at that time?


Bruh don't postpone the game just cause of me   

You guys can play I don't mind. I'm already in a mafia game on OPB


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Kinda change of plan, flame can't play right now so gonna be on 9 hours, you still can play at that time?


Maybe but at best send me a message in discord when it starts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> Bruh don't postpone the game just cause of me
> 
> You guys can play I don't mind. I'm already in a mafia game on OPB


It's still players need to be active at the same time, so I had to postpone either way and its mini game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Can you post the link please?


It's still not toxic much as we know OJ still active but, it's reaching the level of it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Allready toxic?Forum is up since when?1 or 2 weeks?





Oreki said:


> Yeah, Zoro vs. Sanji threads, and so on. What you expect lol





Acnologia said:


> Can you post the link please?


It’s not really toxic and Bogard is working pretty hard to improve the site .
And it’s focused in OP.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> It’s not really toxic and Bogard is working pretty hard to improve the site .
> And it’s focused in OP.


He's but, I can't really imagine, future of that sight with arguments like that. I mean bogard either had to ban so many topics or let the toxic increase, I go for the first

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's still not toxic much as we know OJ still active but, it's reaching the level of it lol


Dumbfuck Lee is again a thing...

Forum is doomed with all the old Idiots

The only good thing when OJ is shut down,i will never see Kun,Psycho,Kiiro,Veku and some other clowns again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Jul 20, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> It’s not really toxic and Bogard is working pretty hard to improve the site .
> And it’s focused in OP.


You cant handle this amount of Toxic/Braindead posts in such a little forum.

Either you need to Ban the members from section XYZ or you close the thread.Whats the endresult?Most members will leave and Bogard can shut the down the server as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He's but, I can't really imagine, future of that sight with arguments like that. I mean bogard either had to ban so many topics or let the toxic increase, I go for the first


There are a lot of sections for everyone, 
And the zoro boys even asked for their own section bcuz of the other members .
Everyone from OJ will go probably to WG soon .
BTW you should visit the luffy FC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> You cant handle this amount of Toxic/Braindead posts in such a little forum.
> 
> Either you need to Ban the members from section XYZ or you close the thread.Whats the endresult?Most members will leave and Bogard can shut the down the server as well


Depends how the mods will handle it , 
I support the idea that some guys get their own section bcuz of the toxicity


----------



## Irene (Jul 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS @Izaya X @DeVision @Flame @Irene
> 
> Will you guys be up for turbo in two or three hours?


Here on NF ? Ok yea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> Here on NF ? Ok yea


Will tag you in the signup thread, but It might probably start late

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kishido (Jul 20, 2019)

If OJ people will all land on the new forum the name of it makes sense.

WORST generation


----------



## Steven (Jul 20, 2019)

Kishido said:


> If OJ people will all land on the new forum the name of it makes sense.
> 
> WORST generation


Awesome post


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 20, 2019)

Just started playing Sekiro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Just started playing Sekiro.


How is it? Heard it's pretty difficult


----------



## Steven (Jul 20, 2019)

Pretty sure its easier than Kingdom Soul Hearts 3 Critical-Mode


----------



## Flame (Jul 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Pretty sure its easier than Kingdom Soul Hearts 3 Critical-Mode


What's Critical Mode? the highest difficulty?

Didn't know KH3 can be so hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> What's Critical Mode? the highest difficulty?
> 
> Didn't know KH3 can be so hard


Yes,Crit is the highest difficulty

And its super hard.Enemys in the firstlevel oneshots you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pedxi (Jul 20, 2019)

Kishido said:


> If OJ people will all land on the new forum the name of it makes sense.
> 
> WORST generation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flame (Jul 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Yes,Crit is the highest difficulty
> 
> And its super hard.Enemys in the firstlevel oneshots you


And people actually succeed in playing that?  

What's your difficulty and how many are there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Yes,Crit is the highest difficulty
> 
> And its super hard.Enemys in the firstlevel oneshots you



Why would someone play something like that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> And people actually succeed in playing that?
> 
> What's your difficulty and how many are there?


Yeah,I also played it through on critical mode

But this oneshot n1ggas are still fine because they are "fair",the unfair enemys are fucking retarded.Some of them attacking you from behind(off-screen) and well,you die in 1 hit and you can not do anything about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2019)

Kishido said:


> If OJ people will all land on the new forum the name of it makes sense.
> 
> WORST generation


I see ..you wanna join then? How come so interested? 
Sanji is not a [Blocked Domain] but he is above most of those supernova guys...


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 20, 2019)

You guys should have used my suggestion: Zoro Jackson


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You guys should have used my suggestion: Zoro Jackson


That's what it is anyway.. but I heard there is a Zori Boyz band here too so they might just check that out and see if they can fit in,  just a suggestion.xd


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Just started playing Sekiro.


Damn you ... I didn't finish yet DSIII !


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Pretty sure its easier than Kingdom Soul Hearts 3 Critical-Mode


Meh ... don't think so ... you have a difficulty slider, here you don't!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Yeah,I also played it through on critical mode
> 
> But this oneshot n1ggas are still fine because they are "fair",the unfair enemys are fucking retarded.Some of them attacking you from behind(off-screen) and well,you die in 1 hit and you can not do anything about it


Here ... finishing the game with no damage taken


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You guys should have used my suggestion: Zoro Jackson


But I call it jorojackson.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You guys should have used my suggestion: Zoro Jackson


But I do call it jorojackson.


----------



## Steven (Jul 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> Meh ... don't think so ... you have a difficulty slider, here you don't!


Sekiro is way slower than KH3.You need to react way faster

I played Nioh and failed.The game is way to slow


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Sekiro is way slower than KH3.You need to react way faster
> 
> I played Nioh and failed.The game is way to slow


Mate, I also played NIOH and just finished DSR and it is not the same.

Want something fast then play Doom 2016 at 120 FPS .
your KH3 has a difficulty slider, the other don't, that is the point.

If you like that kind of difficulty then play this:

*Hell And Hell* - Available in _Devil May Cry 4_, _DmC: Devil May Cry_, and _Devil May Cry 5_. Enemies adopt the difficulty of Son of Sparda Mode, but the player character still dies in one hit.


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 21, 2019)

At least next week we get to see some


*Spoiler*: __ 




BEWWWWWWWWBSS


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> At least next week we get to see some
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Those are Luffy's property btw .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate, I also played NIOH and just finished DSR and it is not the same.
> 
> Want something fast then play Doom 2016 at 120 FPS .
> your KH3 has a difficulty slider, the other don't, that is the point.
> ...


I neg diff everyone in hell and hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 21, 2019)

The hell, I should have spammed reg time devil breaker like that too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> Those are Luffy's property btw .


She's 13 years older than him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> She's 13 years older than him



Luffy lost 20+ years of his lifespan so technically he is older....


----------



## Oreki (Jul 21, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Luffy lost 20+ years of his lifespan so technically he is older....


That's not how things work and in One Piece people live for 100+ years if their health is good. And Luffy is damn immune to every poison, so his health is too good

So yeah technically Luffy still is 19 and 13 years younger than Boa cuz Luffy still has 19 years of experience and boa has 31 years experience


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I neg diff everyone in hell and hell


Yes ... I believe you


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> She's 13 years older than him


And ... she hot ... ask @Izaya X , there is not problem there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> And ... she hot ... ask @Izaya X , there is not problem there!


Hot is not a reason, every woman or princess Luffy has met is hot and beautiful, but not just on Hancock degree


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> But I call it jojojackson.


Fixed


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> And ... she hot ... ask @Izaya X , there is not problem there!


Haha u r misunderstanding something,
she was a gamergirl who looked very young.
Something completely different.
Not what you imagine.
But I don’t talk about personal things beside PM ,Oreki knows that .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Haha u r misunderstanding something,
> *she was a gamergirl who looked very young.*
> Something completely different.
> Not what you imagine.
> But I don’t talk about personal things beside PM ,Oreki knows that .


I was kidding ... no need to bring personal info, edit it now!

It was a joke between us 3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's not how things work and in One Piece people live for 100+ years if their health is good. And Luffy is damn immune to every poison, so his health is too good
> 
> So yeah technically Luffy still is 19 and 13 years younger than Boa cuz Luffy still has 19 years of experience and boa has 31 years experience



She's a virgin just like him.....


----------



## Steven (Jul 21, 2019)

Omg,finally a god damn releasedate

After 7!!! years of waiting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Jul 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate, I also played NIOH and just finished DSR and it is not the same.
> 
> Want something fast then play Doom 2016 at 120 FPS .
> your KH3 has a difficulty slider, the other don't, that is the point.
> ...


What is a difficulty slider?


----------



## Steven (Jul 21, 2019)

And the first 10 min´s
funny that I have just once again watched the anime to the end and the movies as well(for the 5th or 6th time)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Pretty sure its easier than Kingdom Soul Hearts 3 *Critical-Mode*


This!


Acnologia said:


> What is a difficulty slider?




From Softer have only one mode hard mode, you can get harder with no armor, no upgrade, no-hit etc or mods!

What you said is not harder then this :


----------



## Oreki (Jul 21, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> She's a virgin just like him.....


Are we sure about that? she was a slave..... Nvm, But every princess Luffy has me also vergin if it's mention otherwise


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

[QUOTE="Oreki, post: 60410140, member: 270685"*]Are we sure about that? she was a slave..... Nvm,* But every princess Luffy has me also vergin if it's mention otherwise[/QUOTE]

Let's skip that subject ...


----------



## Oreki (Jul 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> Let's skip that subject ...



Luffy gonna solo kaido and Katakuri is better than King


----------



## Steven (Jul 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KH3 speedrunner can do the same

No items/lv1/Crit/no damage etc. etc.

Since Sekiro/Dark Souls/Nioh and Bloodborn have only the hardmode,it takes longer to get in but you can learn it faster


----------



## Oreki (Jul 21, 2019)

I like this thread, we can talk about any off topic subject


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Since Sekiro/Dark Souls/Nioh and Bloodborn have only the hardmode,it takes longer to get in but you can learn it faster


Still, don't get the point, those game have only the "hard difficulty" the rest does not exist!

And you are wrong, those games have no hard mode, they are at normal mode and that is hard.

The only way to make those gave have a hard mod is to mod them :



A game is not hard because the hard mode is hard.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 21, 2019)

@Soca you should reconsider your standards...


----------



## Gledania (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Jul 21, 2019)

I heard about the news, one of the best animation studios just end up in fire just like that... Honestly, why would someone do something like that...I will never be able to understand the motives behind acts like that


----------



## Soca (Jul 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Soca you should reconsider your standards...


----------



## Mariko (Jul 21, 2019)

Thinking about it, if South Korean chicks had an author it would be Oda.

No wonder you like them hoes.


----------



## shaantu (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Jul 21, 2019)

shaantu said:


>



You here 

Where have you been?


----------



## Soca (Jul 21, 2019)

shaantu said:


>


fuck you been


----------



## shaantu (Jul 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> You here
> 
> Where have you been?





Soca said:


> fuck you been


work is draining all my time  
ADULT LIFE SUCKS


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's still not toxic much as we know OJ still active but, it's reaching the level of it lol


Lol! One thread doesn't define whole forum.

Nor, that thread you mentioned is anywhere near to be called toxic.

People who do power level discussion often go hard at each other which give the vibe to lurkers that it's toxic but it's not.

If you simply read power level threads instead of participating in them then all such threads would appear toxic but don't judge the book by its cover. People who are involved in such discussions have good bonding with each other.


----------



## Steven (Jul 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> Still, don't get the point, those game have only the "hard difficulty" the rest does not exist!
> 
> And you are wrong, those games have no hard mode, they are at normal mode and that is hard.
> 
> ...


If you separat the difficulty levels than is Sekiro harder because you can play KH3 on beginner,normal or proud(i dont count critical for this example)

I assume that this is your point of view.You MUST play Sekiro on a super hard "mode" because the game have only one difficulty level but you can play KH3 on beginner mode

I am right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Thinking about it, if South Korean chicks had an author it would be Oda.
> 
> No wonder you like them hoes.


How many people do you call "hoe"?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> If you separat the difficulty levels than is Sekiro harder because you can play KH3 on beginner,normal or proud(i dont count critical for this example)
> 
> I assume that this is your point of view.You MUST play Sekiro on a super hard "mode" because the game have only one difficulty level but you can play KH3 on beginner mode
> 
> I am right?


Yes.

A hard game never had an easy mod.

An easy game can be hard.

KH3 will never be seen as a hard game yet Sekiro is :


Some demanded an easy mode :V.

From softer games are designed to be hard but fair from the start, making an easy mode is beside the point of the game, it has not an intricate story only lore.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 21, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> How many people do you call "hoe"?



Dunno.

How many K-pop hoes are there in south Korea?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Dunno.
> 
> How many K-pop hoes are there in south Korea?


But the question is are they good hoes or bad ones?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 21, 2019)

Hawk Eye said:


> Lol! One thread doesn't define whole forum.
> 
> Nor, that thread you mentioned is anywhere near to be called toxic.
> 
> ...


They may have good bonding outside of the discussion thread, but those who make a power level discussion on that level can't actually do discussion without going on each other nerves. Some of the members, there consider their discussion or power levels argument facts, never listening or taking other words or considering them... Some users go as far as they start to insult members... It just matters of time it becomes like that, there are already doing argument which just not only appears to be toxic but if you take part all you can see that your argument getting ignored no matter how that argument is... 

By no means, I have nothing against the forum or bogard but there is nothing as bonding or healthy argument in that degree or level arguments. I have done so many power level discussion, has seen people insulting me for not able to come up with a good argument or has seen using vulgar language when I don't agree with them


----------



## Ren. (Jul 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> They may have good bonding outside of the discussion thread, but those who make a power level discussion on that level can't actually do discussion without going on each other nerves. Some of the members, there consider their discussion or power levels argument facts, never listening or taking other words or considering them... Some users go as far as they start to insult members... It just matters of time it becomes like that, there are already doing argument which just not only appears to be toxic but if you take part all you can see that your argument getting ignored no matter how that argument is...


Someone that gets it .


----------



## Steven (Jul 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Dunno.
> 
> How many K-pop hoes are there in south Korea?


A good bunch i think

they all certainly look the same,i guess


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2019)

@Soca could you do me a favor and check when my big ava gonna expire.


----------



## Soca (Jul 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Soca could you do me a favor and check when my big ava gonna expire.


july 23rd 12:43pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> july 23rd 12:43pm



F.A.C.K.

Thank you.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 21, 2019)

I hate summer


----------



## Oreki (Jul 22, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Morning


Morning :gitgud


----------



## Oreki (Jul 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> Morning :gitgud


What's up?


----------



## Steven (Jul 22, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> I hate summer


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 22, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> I hate summer



Who the hell hates summer?!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who the hell hates summer?!


The Sahara people .


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who the hell hates summer?!



Someone who doesn't live the whole year in rain.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

I personally have a Schrödinger-like relation with summer. 

I at the same time love and hate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> I personally have a Schrödinger-like relation with summer.
> 
> I at the same time love and hate it.


summer is only good when you are not working. It’s unbearable with work


----------



## shaantu (Jul 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who the hell hates summer?!


I do, its the worst season


----------



## Steven (Jul 22, 2019)

"Summer is a Hoe"
-Marie 2019


----------



## Oreki (Jul 22, 2019)

why people hate summer? Cuz it's summer


----------



## Ren. (Jul 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> why people hate summer? Cuz it's summer


Cuz I  need to work !


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 22, 2019)

Winter is the worst.


----------



## shaantu (Jul 22, 2019)

Spring >all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> Cuz I  need to work !


Then work and don't spam this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 22, 2019)

Lol Andrewww strikes back


----------



## Oreki (Jul 22, 2019)

@QMS I told you to only give me positive ratings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> "Summer is a Hoe"
> -Marie 2019



Summer is a fat sweating dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Winter if my favourite season. Love the snow and ice.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Summer is too hot and too much bugs.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Summer is too hot and too much bugs.



Good.

Go back in the Alley now.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Good.
> 
> Go back in the Alley now.



You go back to the Alley, the OL is my home and the Alley is your home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Good.
> 
> Go back in the Alley now.


mom dont be so rude


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> You go back to the Alley, the OL is my home and the Alley is your home.



Alley is your psychiatric asylum.

Or it's mine. 

Anyway.

Go back in... the backyard.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Alley is your psychiatric asylum.
> 
> Or it's mine.
> 
> ...



I will report you to the staff and get you section banned from the OL forever.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> mom dont be so rude



That's right, be a good boy and defend me.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I will report you to the staff and get you section banned from the OL forever.



Reported for report threat.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Reported for report threat.



I'll report you first.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I'll report you first.





Ok, ya wannah play this game mane?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok, ya wannah play this game mane?



Who gave you permission to use an emote named after me?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

@Marie


----------



## shaantu (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> That's right, be a good boy and defend me.


no problem man, I will always defend weaker people


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> no problem man, I will always defend weaker people



That was a good one.


----------



## shaantu (Jul 22, 2019)

thats the kind of man I am


----------



## Steven (Jul 22, 2019)

Avalon vs Marie...

2 n1ggas who are a big part of the Alley/EZ section


----------



## shaantu (Jul 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> EZ section


what


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Marie



Using the black skin though... 

You'll die from eyes cancer before OP ends.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> That was a good one.



Mah son @shaantu always speaks the truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Gotta go work on a project now, this argument will be postponed.


----------



## Steven (Jul 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> what


Excrement Zone from TMF

Like the Alley,a shithole


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Gotta go work on a project now, this argument will be postponed.



Translation:

I win.


----------



## shaantu (Jul 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Excrement Zone from TMF
> 
> Like the Alley,a shithole


oh I thought you were talking about Eden's Zero section, so I was confused


----------



## shaantu (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Mah son @shaantu always speaks the truth.


what can I say, I'm an honest boy, like all kids are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 22, 2019)

shaantu said:


> oh I thought you were talking about Eden's Zero section, so I was confused


Pff,the Edens Zero section is way to good for this 2 n1ggas


----------



## Gledania (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Summer is too hot and too much bugs.



I can't sleep at night becauses of them


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Translation:
> 
> I win.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I can't sleep at night becauses of them



scared of bugs?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> scared of bugs?



Wait till they come and sing on your ears when you sleep at night ...



Bzzzzzzz..... bzzzzzz..



Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wait till they come and sing on your ears when you sleep at night ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scared of the little spider crawling on you?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> scared of the little spider crawling on you?



Yeah those are even worse.

My chamber is underground so It's relatively cold. They hate summer heat so they come to me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yeah those are even worse.
> 
> My chamber is underground so It's relatively cold. They hate summer heat so they come to me.



Your family hates you so much that they locked you in the basement?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Your family hates you so much that they locked you in the basement?




Yes


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yes



If I had a yonkou fanboy as my son, Id be ashamed and lock him up in the basement as well tbh


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> If I had a yonkou fanboy as my son, Id be ashamed and lock him up in the basement as well tbh



He's a Drake fanboy.

It's even worst.

I'd lock him in the dumpster.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> If I had a yonkou fanboy as my son, Id be ashamed and lock him up in the basement as well tbh



Still salty hawkins is hiding and using dirty trick to catch law while Drake is shinning against Sanji ?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> He's a Drake fanboy.



You're a luffytard


----------



## Steven (Jul 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You're a luffytard




Ruffy is trash


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You're a luffytard



A Cattotard as you said tout à l'heure.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yeah those are even worse.
> 
> *My chamber is underground so It's relatively cold. *They hate summer heat so they come to me.



Harry Potter?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2019)

Luffy my boy. Don't you dare insult him.

Btw. A optimistic is on fire. Marie also. It's a good match-up. Wanna see more.


----------



## Steven (Jul 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Harry Potter?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Luffy my boy. Don't you dare insult him.
> 
> Btw. A optimistic is on fire. Marie also. It's a good match-up. Wanna see more.



Lol.

What match-up?

He's my pet dog now. 

I'm Magic Marie son.

Don't forget it.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol.
> 
> What match-up?
> 
> ...



I'll wait and see how he responds to this.

Also, I'm drunk so I'm not the right person to judge.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2019)

Being drunk is a bliss


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2019)

Not if you get dizzy like me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2019)

Welcome to the club, I am dizzy all the time just because and without even drinking any alcoholic beverages


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2019)

Nah. I don't like it. And every time I say to myself never again.. Oh well..


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2019)

Fuck it, we only live once


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2019)

True that. 
Will there ever be a time travel? I need to kick my younger self's ass. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> True that.
> Will there ever be a time travel? I need to kick my younger self's ass. XD


Nobody can take the enjoyment away. Ever.

What's funny is that I was discussing travelling back in time and going in the future today with my friends. We were talking about what we would change and what we would do differently. The responses were hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Being drunk is a bliss



You're a bliss Nat san.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2019)

Let's break into area 51, and use on of their time travel machines. 

@Marie


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. I don't like it. And every time I say to myself never again.. Oh well..



Do as I do: have an imaginary yourself who takes the burden. 

So if you do shit you can blame her when you realize it.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Do as I do: have an imaginary yourself who takes the burden.
> 
> So if you do shit you can blame her when you realize it.



Imaginary me, or past me. I mean, that SOB did the fun part. And now I'm suffering.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 22, 2019)

Edit:

Bed san is calling me. He's so cute I can't resist anymore. 

Night' fams


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> You're a bliss Nat san.


I try my best 
Gracias, Marie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 22, 2019)

@Soca Queen of the Damned, nice


----------



## Oreki (Jul 23, 2019)

Morning guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaantu (Jul 23, 2019)

yo


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2019)

Morning peeps


----------



## Oreki (Jul 23, 2019)

Morning, how are you?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2019)

F*cked up. I couldn't sleep at all. It's too damn hot


----------



## Oreki (Jul 23, 2019)

Same here, it's 37 right now and its freaking hot...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2019)

What time is it there? And which country?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 23, 2019)

India, currently time is 12:44 PM, it was hotter in the morning, but now that it's becoming cloudy it becoming less. What's your temperature right now


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2019)

27°C, 9:20h in the morning


----------



## Oreki (Jul 23, 2019)

Meh... that's why we had summer, I need spring or even winter will do the job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 23, 2019)

I just heard about this new One Piece spin off. School version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)

Yo guys how y’all doing?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 23, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Yo guys how y’all doing?


Fine... what about you


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Fine... what about you


Good good, 
BTW when will the game start in AB?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 23, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Good good,
> BTW when will the game start in AB?


Good to hear that. 

The game will start when sign-ups going to be filled


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Good to hear that.
> 
> The game will start when sign-ups going to be filled


And do you think it will happen soon , 
that some guys sign up ?
To start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 23, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> And do you think it will happen soon ,
> that some guys sign up ?
> To start


Most of the people are pretty busy atm, so it's really hard to find players. Last game signed up filled quickly cuz it was a big game and people were free that time 

So I doubt it gonna be anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Most of the people are pretty busy atm, so it's really hard to find players. Last game signed up filled quickly cuz it was a big game and people were free that time
> 
> So I doubt it gonna be anytime soon.


How selfish they are haha ,
I guess I can wait but I hope it will not start in August.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I just heard about this new One Piece spin off. School version.



Aww...

Just created a thread about it.

Sounds like a filler since from what we know Luffy never went to school.


----------



## Steven (Jul 23, 2019)

No wonder,Ruffy is dumb


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> No wonder,Ruffy is dumb



Maybe it's a "what if Luffy went to school" spin-off...


----------



## Steven (Jul 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Maybe it's a "what if Luffy went to school" spin-off...


"Im gonna be the School King"


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> "Im gonna be the School King"



Replace all the OP chars by school mates/school monitors and directors... 

Could be fun.


----------



## Steven (Jul 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Replace all the OP chars by school mates/school monitors and directors...
> 
> Could be fun.


Robin=Teacher
The rest=students
And via Marie logic,Nami=Hoe


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2019)

Just a reminder about Face app...

Now you know.


----------



## Steven (Jul 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Just a reminder about Face app...
> 
> Now you know.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jul 23, 2019)

37°C in France  

will rise to 40 thursday


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2019)

Sakazuki-Singh said:


> 37°C in France
> 
> will rise to 40 thursday



35 here in Bretagne. 

30° more than the average 

Hopefully we have the beach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Morning guys


Morning spammer !


----------



## Ren. (Jul 23, 2019)

Btw @Flame , the day has come .


----------



## Steven (Jul 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> Btw @Flame , the day has come .


Your next target?


----------



## shaantu (Jul 23, 2019)

Sakazuki-Singh said:


> 37°C in France
> 
> will rise to 40 thursday


hey, summer is so great I don't understand why people hate it ;pppp


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jul 23, 2019)

shaantu said:


> hey, summer is so great I don't understand why people hate it ;pppp



That's rare (and still better than cold)


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 23, 2019)

32°C  today but 38°C in London on Thursday. Thankfully I've been allowed to work from home. 

You guys just don't understand the hell that is the Central Line during peak hours.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 32°C  today but 38°C in London on Thursday. Thankfully I've been allowed to work from home.
> 
> You guys just don't understand the hell that is the Central Line during peak hours.



This is why I'm glad I left Paris. 

Full crowded subways during summer is worst than hell itself.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 23, 2019)

I walked out this morning and it was 88 degrees


----------



## Gledania (Jul 23, 2019)

@Blade


----------



## Gledania (Jul 23, 2019)

Is that guy @Josh still posting ?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 23, 2019)

Wow. Feels so wrong to not have a big ava.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 23, 2019)

Night' fams.

Me tired.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello there. What up?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 24, 2019)

Nothing... Just bored and got fever lol


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nothing... Just bored and got fever lol


Hope you get well soon


----------



## Oreki (Jul 24, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Hope you get well soon


Thanks... It gets boring, only using mobile or resting from the morning lol


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Thanks... It gets boring, only using mobile or resting from the morning lol


Eat some nice warm soup and you will be fit in no time.
Then you can do whatever you want to.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 24, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Eat some nice warm soup and you will be fit in no time.
> Then you can do whatever you want to.


Yeah... I just did that before eating the medicine again, now resting a little more. Though I feel a lot better compare to the morning


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2019)

You're just slacking off. Admit it


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah... I just did that before eating the medicine again, now resting a little more. Though I feel a lot better compare to the morning


Try to sleep for a while, and drink a lot of tea.
Fever in summer sucks 


DeVision said:


> You're just slacking off. Admit it


Yeah heard of it , honeß will retire.
They should start now to spend a bit cash or else they will kicked out in the 1/4 CL finals already.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 24, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Try to sleep for a while, and drink a lot of tea.
> Fever in summer sucks


I don't want to sleep though... tea in summer gonna kill me... I want to drink some cold drink but can't lol


----------



## Oreki (Jul 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're just slacking off. Admit it





Izaya X said:


> Yeah heard of it , honeß will retire.
> They should start now to spend a bit cash or else they will kicked out in the 1/4 CL finals already.


I don't get these two replies lol


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't want to sleep though... tea in summer gonna kill me... I want to drink some cold drink but can't lol


But you need to drink hot tea , it will help even when you dislike it in the summer.


Oreki said:


> I don't get these two replies lol


He wrote something in a rep about football.
Don’t know what he meant with the first post tbh .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 24, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> But you need to drink hot tea , it will help even when you dislike it in the summer.
> 
> He wrote something in a rep about football.
> Don’t know what he meant with the first post tbh .


Will drink it later, it's too hot lol


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 24, 2019)

Lunch


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Lunch



The fuck is a lemon on your pizza?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Lunch


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> The fuck is a lemon on your pizza?





Acnologia said:


>





DeVision said:


> This



It's not a pizza you uncultured peeps.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's not a pizza you uncultured peeps.



No matter how you call it, nor where it comes from (lebanon/turkey or something like that I guess?), it's a fucking pizza with a fucking lemon on it.

Ed: Turkish Lahmacun most likely. Also called turkish *pizza
*
So it's a pizza with a damn lemon on it.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> No matter how you call it, nor where it comes from (lebanon/turkey or something like that I guess?), it's a fucking pizza with a fucking lemon on it.
> 
> Ed: Turkish Lahmacun most likely. Also called turkish *pizza
> *
> So it's a pizza with a damn lemon on it.



It resembles a pizza* but it's not a pizza. Not to mention these dishes are older than the dish pizza. Thinking it's a pizza is why you think a lemon with it is odd.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It resembles a pizza* but it's not a pizza. Not to mention these dishes are older than the dish pizza. Thinking it's a pizza is why you think a lemon with it is odd.



Call it as you want. It's a kind of pizza (لحم بعجين, meat with dough, while pizza comes from the greek pitta which means "cake of dough") with a lemon on it.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2019)

Wow, Marie picking fights like crazy. First A Optimistic, now T.D.A 

In a one on one, always bet on Marie.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow, Marie picking fights like crazy. First A Optimistic, now T.D.A
> 
> In a one on one, always bet on Marie.



The heat here pbbly.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

This said and tbh, I really like middle-east food like lebanese tabbouleh, shawarmas (not döner kebabs but shawarmas) which are often full of lemon.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2019)

Oh come on. As long as T.D.A likes it like that, everything's perfect.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh come on. As long as T.D.A likes it like that, everything's perfect.



I was just joking though. I'm Marie remember.

Looks yummy.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> This said and tbh, I really like middle-east food like lebanese tabbouleh, shawarmas (not döner kebabs but shawarmas) which are often full of lemon.



This manakish was much better than that Pizza hut type junk pizza.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> I was just joking though. I'm Marie remember.
> 
> Looks yummy.





We never got to ask what the topping was. Looks like tuna.
Maybe we'll never know now. XD


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> We never got to ask what the topping was. Looks like tuna.
> Maybe we'll never know now. XD



It's meat generally.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> It's meat generally.



@T.D.A enlighten us.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 24, 2019)

So much drama over pizza looking dish


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A enlighten us.



Beef/lamb meat nowadays, but I'm sure it was originally camel meat


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So much drama over pizza looking dish



No spoilers.

So we drama with what we can. 

Post a pic of a glass of water and I'll find a controversy about it.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A enlighten us.


Lahmeh Bi Ajin
Minced beef and lamb


----------



## Oreki (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> No spoilers.
> 
> So we drama with what we can.
> 
> Post a pic of a glass of water and I'll find a controversy about it.


Luffy vs. God Zoro, who's strong?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Lahmeh Bi Ajin
> Minced beef and lamb



Aka Sfiha صفيحة

Lamb meat then (could be replaced with beef since lamb cost a lot).


----------



## Oreki (Jul 24, 2019)

Why @QMS so inactive


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why @QMS so inactive


Busy week .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> Busy week .


I can believe that seeing you didn't spam for a few past days


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 24, 2019)

@Marie why are you still sharing ass pics


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie why are you still sharing ass pics



Trying to create a diversion I see huh?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Still better than lemonade flavored faked pizzas made by some random camel fuckers!



The lemonade flavored faked pizzas > your ass


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The lemonade flavored faked pizzas > your ass



Lol delete this. I thought we were in the alley. 

Anyway I never tasted my ass nor lemon pizzas, so I can't tell.


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

"camel fuckers"


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> "camel fuckers"



Where's your sig come from btw, a movie?


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Where's your sig come from btw, a movie?


Kingdom Hearts 3,Epilogue

The dude calls Ira

Funny,Flame asked about the name,as well as Sengoku and now you


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Kingdom Hearts 3,Epilogue
> 
> The dude calls Ira
> 
> Funny,Flame asked about the name,as well as Sengoku and now you



Aww a video game... 

Anyway, here the camel source:


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

@T.D.A 

Is my ava good now?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 24, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Aww a video game...
> 
> Anyway, here the camel source:


"Horse fuckers"


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

Is my ava good @T.D.A ?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Is my ava good @T.D.A ?



It's not an ava, it's a profile picture (الصوره الشخصيه), totally different!

And it lacks lemons.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> "Horse fuckers"



I'm a smelly ginger chick...


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm a smelly ginger chick...


Men in make-up

@Gledania


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Men in make-up
> 
> @Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm sure you're a good cook though.

You could make the best lemon pizzas for @T.D.A


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

@A Optimistic 

I get an ava for you. It lacks lemon but well...

Join the @AssTeam now.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> @A Optimistic
> 
> I get an ava for you. It lacks lemon but well...
> 
> Join the @AssTeam now.



How can I be a  if I wear an ass avatar? No ass avatars for me.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 24, 2019)

@Flame @Fel1x join the ass team guys

They must be sleeping right now tho


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> How can I be a  if I wear an ass avatar? No ass avatars for me.


I worked hard to find you a perfect ava, and this is how you thanks me? 

Youngsters...


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 24, 2019)

Still no vacation on sight


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> @A Optimistic
> 
> I get an ava for you. It lacks lemon but well...
> 
> Join the @AssTeam now.


Thats you right?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Thats you right?



Nope.

I don't fart mere rainbows, but lemon flavored ones. 

FFS.


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nope.
> 
> I don't fart mere rainbows, but *lemon flavored* ones.
> 
> FFS.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2019)

Even acno got on the ass meme bandwagon


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> I worked hard to find you a perfect ava, and this is how you thanks me?
> 
> Youngsters...



Why would I thank you something I never even asked for?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2019)

You know how difficult it was viewing this thread at work?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> How can I be a  if I wear an ass avatar? No ass avatars for me.





A Optimistic said:


> Even acno got on the ass meme bandwagon




And @Flame soon


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm outhere using adblock non stop


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Why would I thank you something I never even asked for?



Because.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> And @Flame soon



I'm not worried about flame, he cant keep the same avatar for more than 5 mins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I'm not worried about flame, he cant keep the same avatar for more than 5 mins


Me as well


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Me as well



I cant keep the same avatar for even a day so i cant talk either


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2019)

What is going on here?


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What is going on here?


Marie can fart stinky rainbows


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Marie can fart stinky rainbows



I.. I don't know what to say to that..


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I.. I don't know what to say to that..


"Impressive"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> "Impressive"



Only the rainbow part.


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Only the rainbow part.


Well,farts are stinky(most of the time)


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Only the rainbow part.



Sorry if I ruin your life boy, but we chick do fart and even poop.

We're just pretty skilled at hiding it (unlike you).

But indeed it always looks like rainbow and smells vanilla


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Sorry if I ruin your life boy, but we chick do fart and even poop.
> 
> We're just pretty skilled at hiding it (unlike you).
> 
> But indeed it always looks like rainbow and smells vanilla



Nah, I don't belive you.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah, I don't belive you.



There there...


----------



## DeVision (Jul 24, 2019)

I hate when I'm 24'd.


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Sorry if I ruin your life boy, but we chick do fart and even poop.
> 
> *We're just pretty skilled at hiding it (unlike you)*.
> 
> But indeed it always looks like rainbow and smells vanilla


Not rly,stuff like that is normal


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Not rly,stuff like that is normal



How many boy friends did you have?

I'm curious...

Ed: and I'm not talking about the global hygiene.

You dudes are pigs. Smelly dirty porks.

And you know it.

Ed#2: but we love you this way, don't worry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> How many boy friends did you have?
> 
> I'm curious...


?

It's absolutely normal for humans to go on the WC


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> ?
> 
> It's absolutely normal for humans to go on the WC



Lol, t'wasn't my point.

But nice try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 24, 2019)

Night' buddies!


----------



## Gledania (Jul 24, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> space >>> pirates



There is already space pirates in onepiece  check enel backstory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Sorry if I ruin your life boy, but we chick do fart and even poop.
> 
> We're just pretty skilled at hiding it (unlike you).
> 
> But indeed it *always looks like rainbow and smells vanilla*


Yes ... I an won 1B$ yestersay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> There is already space pirates in onepiece  check enel backstory


Shiba and knowledge about anything OP that is not related to Admirals: V.

Space is ok, Space samurais is meh ... because it is Kishi so he will fuck it up.

But Space Pirates that is GOLD as GODA said .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 25, 2019)

What's going on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Shiba and knowledge about anything OP that is not related to Admirals: V.
> 
> Space is ok, Space samurais is meh ... because it is Kishi so he will fuck it up.
> 
> But Space Pirates that is GOLD as GODA said .


Fuck one piss wanker


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 25, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Fuck one piss wanker


Say what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Say what?


Its Andrewww


----------



## Steven (Jul 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol, t'wasn't my point.
> 
> But nice try.


HF on the WC


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2019)

Nibaah ...first of all It was a joke.

I am far from a wanker ... quote one post of mine where I wank OP, here or OJ btw.

Third, you like FT and EZ ... so I would not say anything about wankin.


Acnologia said:


> Fuck one piss wanker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What's going on



@Acnologia  beleives that FT is better then OP :V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Acnologia  beleives that FT is better then OP :V.


Well, FT is nowhere close to OP. But I won't complain about it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well, FT is nowhere close to OP. But I won't complain about it
> 
> lol


You are wrong FT is one of the worst shonen that I have read, Reave Master by the same Mankaga is way better and was made before FT :V

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Acnologia  beleives that FT is better then OP :V.


Post-TS OP is trash-tier at best

The only good thing is Kata and Divine thunder


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Post-TS OP is trash-tier at best
> 
> The only good thing is Kata and Divine thunder


Mate you beleive that FT was good so I would not talk about OP :V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2019)

Our national weather channel (Météo France) broke down due to... the heat wave we have...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Our national weather channel (Météo France) broke down due to... the heat wave we have...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 25, 2019)

I see global warming effect starting to become knowin too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 25, 2019)

that @Cis person, whoever that guy is, he only lurks around in threads and never make a single post. I wonder why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate you beleive that FT was good so I would not talk about OP :V.


Post-TS OP is well know for being trash

Thats not a secret


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Post-TS OP is well know for being trash


Yes mate and FT is great got it!

Or EZ  aka Rave Master 3.0!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 25, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Post-TS OP is well know for being trash
> 
> Thats not a secret



Or we just all grew up and we're more harder to please...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Jul 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Or we just all grew up and we're more harder to please...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Or we just all grew up and we're more harder to please...


The same guy that likes FT dislikes OP and you said that because he grew up :V!


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Our national weather channel (Météo France) broke down due to... the heat wave we have...


yeah i heard that you got up to 42 degree lol   not bad  ..by the way where do you guys keep the spoiler chapter tread here?xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I see global warming effect starting to become knowin too much


you can imagine how it will be in ten years time from now...we will get 50 degree on europe


----------



## Oreki (Jul 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> you can imagine how it will be in ten years time from now...we will get 50 degree on europe


Can't imagine, handling 38 becoming hard can't imagine people able to handle that much lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2019)

@Oreki  this is how Dark Souls welcomes you :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Jul 25, 2019)

good evening n1ggas


----------



## Ren. (Jul 25, 2019)

Acnologia said:


>


My answer to all the bitch drama queens from that ally is ...  know yourself before calling someone stupid!

Again this post from a FT fan ... and EZ PL 

Also, he/she is rather intelligent is that post, I mean you don't know someone, yet you labeled him stupid ... that is rather intelligent if I say so myself!

It is like me saying, who is X ... he looks ugly!

And by the way @Acnologia , I am stupid so move on .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 26, 2019)

Also :


Really now PL regarding FT!

What PL, Natsu one-shot because he has Nakama .

Color me impressed by this thread.
I would rather PL Buggs Bunny then  FT :V.

But don't mind me I am stupid after all


----------



## Ren. (Jul 26, 2019)

Morning gents!

@Oreki sup.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 26, 2019)

I got Jimbei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 26, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I got Jimbei



Brook. MVP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 26, 2019)

@DeVision  is now 2 fast and 2 furious: V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> @DeVision  is now 2 fast and 2 furious: V.



Where? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 26, 2019)

Andrewww


----------



## Ren. (Jul 26, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Andrewww


Even if I detest that name ... I would rather be called that then to debate power levels of FT characters and most likely not Natsu the PK of Nakama Power

Also, that gent that said that I would be not so intelligent without even exchanging one comment with me seams to be banned for now so I kind of had a point there.


----------



## Flame (Jul 26, 2019)

What's going on with all that OP vs FT debate?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 26, 2019)

Flame said:


> What's going on with all that OP vs FT debate?


A FT power level debater stated that  OP is trash :V.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> Morning gents!
> 
> @Oreki sup.


Nothing much... what about you?


----------



## shaantu (Jul 26, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I got Jimbei


I got Luffy


----------



## Ren. (Jul 26, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nothing much... what about you?


Watch this and let's praise manga and OP:


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2019)

Kid rock is on the move folks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 26, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Kid rock is on the move folks


Sup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sup!


Chilling...drinking .. swimming...and ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 26, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Chilling...drinking .. swimming...and ...


But the way you have your 3k now .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> But the way you have your 3k now .


Hell yeah! Thanks..now let see my jump rep...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 26, 2019)

@QMS you there


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2019)

It's kid time!

Or..
It's Zoro time!
Or... it's just time to obey the trafalgar law...


----------



## DeVision (Jul 26, 2019)

Kid is great. I hope he doesn't run from Wano.


----------



## Nox (Jul 26, 2019)

Nothing quite like opening your notifications and seeing ....


----------



## Steven (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Flame (Jul 26, 2019)

Went on the bus today and this old retard out of nowhere started yelling some racial slurs at me. Dude was lucky it was his stop and he dropped off as quickly as possible smh


----------



## Nataly (Jul 26, 2019)

@Flame 
You have asked for it and this is how I see your persona. You might not like some stocks that I chose, but I tried my absolute best.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I got into it and I think I went overboard


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Flame
> You have asked for it and this is how I see your persona. You might not like some stocks that I chose, but I tried my absolute best.
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing work  

Thank you Nat! I love them. Who are they btw? I only know Genos


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> Amazing work
> 
> Thank you Nat! I love them. Who are they btw? I only know Genos


I think you should go with genos one, it look good


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I think you should go with genos one, it look good


Yeah I like it a lot as well.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello Scrubs and I mean you @Oreki !




This is you @Oreki  at the start of the video :gitgud


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> Yeah I like it a lot as well.


Nice... You actaully agreed with me lol


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hello Scrubs and I mean you @Oreki !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's you not me old man...


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

@QMS I am really serious, give me more positive ratings so I can have more positive ratings in no time


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nice... You actaully agreed with me lol


Yeah it looks great lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> Yeah it looks great lol


Oh wait... you're also in the discord server of notice me senpai lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hello Scrubs and I mean you @Oreki !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How difficult is the game? I've seen that You Died meme many times lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Oh wait... you're also in the discord server of notice me senpai lol


Huh? what's notice me senpai?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> Huh? what's notice me senpai?


I am not in that discord server anymore but, you're on discord server where Irene aka Nana, Nanami whatever name she goes by is admin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am not in that discord server anymore but, you're on discord server where Irene aka Nana, Nanami whatever name she goes by is admin.


No I don't think I am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> No I don't think I am


I saw you there before I leaved that server lol


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> How difficult is the game? I've seen that You Died meme many times lol


The point of the video was to show that it is hard to obtain that item.

Also I have no armor and I don't care if I die there .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> The point of the video was to show that it is hard to obtain that item.
> 
> Also I have no armor and I don't care if I die there .


Get gud... and learn from me how to be a really good gamer lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

@Flame , hard well this hard and I am a veteran of the first one:


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Get gud... and learn from me how to be a really good gamer lol


I am playing to break the game not to get good ... see that I am naked for a purpose .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nanami whatever name she goes by is admin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I saw you there before I leaved that server lol


Yeah they added me for some reason but I wasn't active so I was kicked out I think lol. I barely use discord so when I opened it again I wasn't there anymore.



QMS said:


> @Flame , hard well this hard and I am a veteran of the first one:




What is this enemy. You're basically a one shot material?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> What is this enemy. You're basically a one shot material?


DarkWraith, nasty enemies, they have a combo that they can one-shot you or the souls draining that he did on me he took 80% of my HP!

Btw this are regular monsters, the bosses are way harder .


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> DarkWraith, nasty enemies, they have a combo that they can one-shot you or the souls draining that he did on me he took 80% of my HP!
> 
> Btw this are regular monsters, the bosses are way harder .


Wait so there are regular monsters who can one shot you and bosses who can, what? kill you the second you approach them?  

I'm sure this game caused so many PCs and consoles to be broken lol


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> Wait so there are regular monsters who can one shot you and bosses who can, what? kill you the second you approach them?
> 
> I'm sure this game caused so many PCs and consoles to be broken lol


Lol if you player DMC on hell and hell, you die in one shot while enemies require too much damage to go down. You need to be absolutely freaking good to clear hell and hell in DMC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

QMS said:


>


I don't get your reaction lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

[QUOTE="Oreki, post: 60434329, member: 270685"*]Lol if you player DMC on hell and hel*l, you die in one shot while enemies require too much damage to go down. You need to be absolutely freaking good to clear hell and hell in DMC[/QUOTE]

Yes because that is hell and hell FFS.

Play it at normal ... this is normal for this game, you get it even harder with mods and nerfs :V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> Wait so there are regular monsters who can one shot you and bosses who can, what? kill you the second you approach them?
> 
> I'm sure this game caused so many PCs and consoles to be broken lol


The point is that I enjoy breaking the enemies as I did there and the game.

Also, I am not well developed and this was my first time fighting this enemy In DSIII!

I will post a video with me attempt from yesterday of 10h of work for an optional boss .


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes because that is hell and hell FFS.
> 
> Play it at normal ... this is normal for this game, you get it even harder with mods and nerfs :V.


I can clear 5 stages in hell and hell, without getting any damage but that's all... they're separate stages not in sequence

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I can clear 5 stages in hell and hell, without getting any damage but that's all... they're separate stages not in sequence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

Old man, I have watched most of the walkthrough of hell and hell lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Old man, I have watched most of the walkthrough of hell and hell lol


Then :gitgud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Then :gitgud


You're boring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> I will post a video with me attempt from yesterday of 10h of work for an optional boss .



Here it is ... after 10h of work not bad at all!

@Flame 

This is an optional boss and one of the weakest!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Here it is ... after 10h of work not bad at all!
> 
> @Flame
> 
> This is an optional boss and one of the weakest!


Weakest? yeah no  

What were the developers thinking, making it that difficult lol. Were you able to defeat it tho?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Flame , hard well this hard and I am a veteran of the first one:



Same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> Weakest? yeah no
> 
> What were the developers thinking, making it that difficult lol. Were you able to defeat it tho?


Check this flame


----------



## Steven (Jul 27, 2019)

And this


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Check this flame





Acnologia said:


> And this


That's literally getting one shot dafuq? How do you pass, by not getting any damage whatsoever?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> Weakest? yeah no
> 
> What were the developers thinking, making it that difficult lol. *Were you able to defeat it tho?*


Not 10 minutes ago but just now :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> And this


Again I told you this and @Oreki  if you insert one-shot mode for any character this does not make the game hard.

I did not do a lot of games, well only 2 but I can also do  that.
public final static DMG = 100;

Now any mob does 100% damage ... 

After that, I make a  trainer where the player's character has infinite HP ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jul 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> That's literally getting one shot dafuq? How do you pass, by not getting any damage whatsoever?


Block and/or dodge.You need to learn the pattern.Also fight in the air.Aircombat in KH>Groundcombat.

Or like Xemnas said:"Pay attention"


----------



## Ren. (Jul 27, 2019)

When I see discussion about FT and FT2.0 I mean Rave Master 3.0, no I mean EZ ... I am like this :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> When I see discussion about FT and FT2.0 I mean Rave Master 3.0, no I mean EZ ... I am like this :


I am coming for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Jul 27, 2019)

Whose trying to form a cult with me?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 27, 2019)

@QMS Did you beat sister friede ?



Astro said:


> Whose trying to form a cult with me?



Didn't figure you to be the religious type.


----------



## Nox (Jul 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @QMS Did you beat sister friede ?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't figure you to be the religious type.



I am not but everyone needs a good hustle. Ita beyond baffling how impressionable some people are. I could have a harem and an easy ride jus by selling people some messianic hope.

TBH I consider myself spiritual but I am too cynical to stand for pne religion. There is a demon in me father!!


----------



## Gledania (Jul 27, 2019)

Astro said:


> I am not but everyone needs a good hustle. Ita beyond baffling how impressionable some people are. I could have a harem and an easy ride jus by selling people some messianic hope.
> 
> TBH I consider myself spiritual but I am too cynical to stand for pne religion. There is a demon in me father!!



Would you have joined the red god cult if you lived in Westeros ? I mean , they burn heretic but you can bang their priest.... even while married  fornication is not a sin in there.


----------



## Nox (Jul 27, 2019)

@Gledania I wouldn't have joined the cult. The cult would be about me, since I would either be The Red God of THE RED VIPER OF DORNE


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @QMS Did you beat sister friede ?


I am exploring the game, I arrived at the first dlc ground :V.
 I will defeat the bosses when I want .


----------



## Flame (Jul 28, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Block and/or dodge.You need to learn the pattern.Also fight in the air.Aircombat in KH>Groundcombat.
> 
> Or like Xemnas said:"Pay attention"


I can't imagine having fun when a game is that difficult lol. Also why is aircombat better than groundcombat? enemies are less likely to hit you?



Astro said:


> Whose trying to form a cult with me?


Details pls


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Flame said:


> I can't imagine having fun when a game is that difficult lol. Also why is aircombat better than groundcombat? enemies are less likely to hit you?
> 
> 
> Details pls


MY avy is way better than yours!


----------



## Flame (Jul 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> MY avy is way better than yours!


That's a nice avy you got there. Not gonna compare them tho since both members worked hard on them for our benefit


----------



## Nox (Jul 28, 2019)

Flame said:


> Details pls




Our plan is to get a group of impressionable 20 - 40 year olds. Our demographic is wealthy (upper middle to rich), esoteric, alternative/indie obsessed fiends with specific focus on esoteric spirituality. The plan is to create myself into some African Messiah panning hidden truths. I got some connections in Kenya and we can create a conducive camp. We need these group to relinquish their 'earthy chains' which is money and other vices. We will peddle vegan diets that respect gods environment. Our presence will also be militant like when it comes to protecting the environment. I intend to bribe some officials and have one or two district laws changed. However, the most important goal is creating something I call ZA WARUDO DRIVE. I need help to determine if this should be an extinction event or the second coming of our Master.


Tell me what you think. DW the Cult leaders get to have sex with the female members, i got us covered.


----------



## Steven (Jul 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not 10 minutes ago but just now :


First try was like "leeroy jenkins"


----------



## Steven (Jul 28, 2019)

Flame said:


> I can't imagine having fun when a game is that difficult lol. Also why is aircombat better than groundcombat? enemies are less likely to hit you?
> 
> 
> Details pls


Aircombat=Faster combos(around 0,5-1 second)


----------



## Gledania (Jul 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am exploring the game, I arrived at the first dlc ground :V.
> I will defeat the bosses when I want .



She killed me 40 times, she's strong.

Stronger than Shanks


----------



## Gledania (Jul 28, 2019)

Astro said:


> Tell me what you think. DW the Cult leaders get to have sex with the female members, i got us covered.




He wont join you.

@Flame care only about male members


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> She killed me 40 times, she's strong.


I will probably destroy her ... I hope I will not be too OP then!


----------



## Gledania (Jul 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> I will probably destroy her ... I hope I will not be too OP then!



She have 3 faces.

I defeates her level 71


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 28, 2019)

Dark Souls >>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Dark Souls >>>



Dark soul ~ Nioh

My cousin is playing it right now.

He's getting raped


----------



## Nox (Jul 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> He wont join you.
> 
> @Flame care only about male members



A woman is just a man without testosterone. I can always find a compromise for him amongst our transexual followers


----------



## Nox (Jul 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Dark Souls >>>




How did you misspell Horizon Zero Dawn, Kinzaru ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Astro said:


> How did you misspell Horizon Zero Dawn, Kinzaru


PS$ greed ... PC here!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Dark Souls >>>




*Spoiler*: __ 






@Kinjin





Ending 1:


Ending 2:


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> She have 3 faces.
> 
> I defeated her level 71



From what I can see the bosses here are ok ... depending on my build, I might destroy them as I did in the first one!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

@Gledania  I found this :


----------



## Flame (Jul 28, 2019)

Astro said:


> DW the Cult leaders get to have sex with the female members, i got us covered.


Ahh i'm bought


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 28, 2019)

Where is Fluttershit ? Did he finally get kicked out from this section ?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 28, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Where is Fluttershit ? Did he finally get kicked out from this section ?



Yup but temporarily I suppose


----------



## Gledania (Jul 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Gledania  I found this :




I tried so many time but doesn't work


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I tried so many time but doesn't work


Yep it is not easy :


----------



## Steven (Jul 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Dark soul ~ Nioh
> 
> My cousin is playing it right now.
> 
> He's getting raped


Nioh


----------



## Steven (Jul 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> KH >>>


Fixed


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Fixed


Dude you are as fixed to that game that no one cares as with FT 

Dark souls series who defined a subgenre based on difficulty are more known for that then your game.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 28, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Nioh



Noob


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Noob


For the nth time just because that game has a one-shot mod does not make it hard!


----------



## Gledania (Jul 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> For the nth time just because that game has a one-shot mod does not make it hard!




Nioh ?

Nioh is hard bruh


----------



## Steven (Jul 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Dude you are as fixed to that game that no one cares as with FT
> 
> Dark souls series who defined a subgenre based on difficulty are more known for that then your game.


Dark souls is trash...

defined a subgenre?

You are dumb as shit if you think DS was the first hard game.Contra or the old Megamangames let DS look like kindergarten games


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> You are dumb as shit if you think DS was the first hard game.Contra or the old Megamangames let DS look like kindergarten games


NIbahh ... please, you don't even know what you are talking the exact design that includes hard, bone fire etc is called soulsborn game ... never said that it was the first hard game, on the other hand, your console exclusivity is not that!

I say you should remain on the FT PL debates here I far outclass you in information btw!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> defined a subgenre?


Yes, my nibah:

Demon soul, then 3  dark souls, BloodBorn, Sekiro!

Those inspired: Nioh 1-2, Surge 1-2, Lord of the Fallen, Dead  Cells, Hollow knight(Metroidvania + Dark Souls), Titan Souls, Immortal Planet, Salt and Sanctuary, Ashen

The game that inspired Demon Souls : Severance - Blade of Darkness



So yes gamer, there is a subgenre when there are these many titles!

If you count them there are 18 games that have similar core design mechanics.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Dark souls is trash...


The only thing trash is your opinion of DS games and the need to insert a game that no one cares in the discussion!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Nioh ?
> 
> Nioh is hard bruh


Kingdom Heart III on uber max difficulty .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

@Gledania  I tried to record that trick again I finished the video and before to push the save button the app crashed: V.

Now I can't replicate the item swaps again: V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Nioh is hard bruh


I know and it is different to DS, I got crushed trying it for a little :

I also have it, in total 10 games similar to DS :


@Gledania , LOL at this mod :

It randomized your drops, curses you with double damage and removes your Estus flask!

Furthermore, the dude imposed that what he sees he will put on  :V.

He tried to finish the game 3 times and failed.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

@Acnologia   by the way calling me a retarded on OJ, proves my point, the same thing you did before with a member on here and after 2h he was banned proving my point once again.

Btw I have much more friends on OJ that you have, calling me something on a forum that I don't care anymore, once again proves something!

Calling a game that you don't like trash proves once more my point, keep it up with this!


----------



## Gledania (Jul 28, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Dark souls is trash...







Acnologia said:


> the first hard game.




He's not the first *hard* game. He gave the mechanics to others games like nioh sekiro and others.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> He's not the first *hard* game. He gave the mechanics to others games like nioh sekiro and others.


Btw @Gledania  the series is so thrashed, that after 6 similar games, From Softer says for the next crap we should seek the help of an FT level storyteller like R.R Martin :


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

To prove once more that you know next to nothing Acnologia this is the first game that I played and was similar to Dark Souls and inspired From to created Demon Souls :

I played this in 2003!

Also From Softer's roots are here 1994 for the PS1 :

So to put it as simple as possible for you the evolution of the From Software Formula is from 1994 with King's Field to 2019 with Sekiro and 2020+ With Elden Ring!

So as a conclusion these games are so trash that you can call them the FT of the gaming industry .

Elden Ring will be the EZ of the gaming industry I mean the Rave Master 3.0!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

Nibah also you look dumb because I never said that!


QMS said:


> Dark souls series who *defined a subgenre based on difficulty* are more known for *that then your game.*


I said this.

And you understood this:


Acnologia said:


> You are dumb as shit if you think DS was the first hard game.




Not really my fault there 



Also, I played Contra when I was young.

I have the first 6 Megaman games: 

I also know about Cuphead and I own Hollow knight.

Now you compare platformers with 3D Action-adventure.

Pro tip stay with what you know: PL FT related topics


----------



## Ren. (Jul 28, 2019)

@Gledania 

This is why I did not finish the bosses I wonder too much :


----------



## Law (Jul 28, 2019)

Oldschool Runescape>>>


----------



## Steven (Jul 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Acnologia   by the way calling me a retarded on OJ, proves my point, the same thing you did before with a member on here and after 2h he was banned proving my point once again.
> 
> Btw I have much more friends on OJ that you have, calling me something on a forum that I don't care anymore, once again proves something!
> 
> Calling a game that you don't like trash proves once more my point, keep it up with this!


You are the brainfart who use FT in all of your Posts

You still check OJ?Wow,thats funny.I cant remember that Sentinel or Playa was your friends

What for a banned member?Lee?

Lee is a idiot with dumbfuckkun and Kiiro


----------



## Steven (Jul 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Nibah also you look dumb because I never said that!
> 
> I said this.
> 
> ...


KH3 was over YEARS on place 2 of the most wanted games in Japan.

DS was not even in the top 100


----------



## Steven (Jul 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes, my nibah:
> 
> Demon soul, then 3  dark souls, BloodBorn, Sekiro!
> 
> ...


Cool,a bunch of Indigames...


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> You still check OJ?Wow,thats funny.I cant remember that Sentinel or Playa was your friends


No my friend, those that still are on OJ, mentioned what you were doing, also I was ok with both of those playa and Sentinel


Acnologia said:


> KH3 was over YEARS on place 2 of the most wanted games in Japan.



Cool in Japan, such honor I never know that 1 country dictates what are the best games ever.


Acnologia said:


> DS was not even in the top 100


Again, this is not manga, DS was included in many top 100 games of all time, I don't see that Disney game in there.


Acnologia said:


> Cool,a bunch of Indigames...


Shifting the goal now, also all of the From Software are not indie but AAA.

And again, the point is that it inspired many games over 20 that are similar.

I can also include other games that you might know Dark Sider III mechanics are also inspired by DS, The Witcher 3 roll, dodged, block was inspired by that.

Nioh 1-2 are not indies.

Yet your counter was that in Japan it was the 2th most anticipated game ... mkay why would that even mather, o maybe because KH3 is so niched that even DS that was niche would defeat it in popularity WW.

And Finally, you called a series that was developed from 94 and has 20+ titles that are inspired by them trash vs a Disney related game that only a few even play because of the fact that it is a console exclusivity and even more niched that Dark Souls.


----------



## Flame (Jul 29, 2019)

@Nataly HBD! Have a good one and enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Nataly HBD! Have a good one and enjoy your day


Where is the cake  Zehaha.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Nataly HBD! Have a good one and enjoy your day


It's not her birthday. Besides, you congratulated her not too long ago on her actual bday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's not her birthday. Besides, you congratulated her not too long ago on her actual birthday.


@Flame  you basterd, I checked it is not her BD


----------



## Flame (Jul 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's not her birthday. Besides, you congratulated her not too long ago on her actual bday.


I did? Those damn alleyans tricked me


----------



## Flame (Jul 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Flame  you baster, I checked it is not her BD


Where do you check?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> Where do you check?


On the home page, it says who's BD is today


----------



## Flame (Jul 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> On the home page, it says who's BD is today


Doesn't show anything about birthdays  

I remember Superman once told me but I forgot lol


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> I did? Those damn alleyans tricked me


Just saw that alley thread. Shows how much people care about you when they can't even remember that they gave their bday wishes this year already.



QMS said:


> On the home page, it says who's BD is today


Not if your birthday is hidden.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Not if your birthday is hidden.


That is sad :v.


----------



## Flame (Jul 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Just saw that alley thread. Shows how much people care about you when they can't even remember that they gave their bday wishes this year already.


Why? you can't expect everyone to remember every detail about others, especially online.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> Why? you can't expect everyone to remember every detail about others, especially online.


You can't remember if you wished someone a happy bday before? Short attention/memory span I guess.


----------



## Flame (Jul 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You can't remember if you wished someone a happy bday before? Short attention/memory span I guess.


Well I can't speak for those in the Alley since they've known her far longer than I have, but it's not like I have a short memory span. This year has been the worst for me and i've been busy with personal stuff like health issues and such so I might forget about other things sometimes. Doesn't mean I don't care about you guys.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Dark soul ~ Nioh
> 
> My cousin is playing it right now.
> 
> He's getting raped


In DS or Nioh?



QMS said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice screenshots. Now imagine if you spoiled the ending to someone.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> Well I can't speak for those in the Alley since they've known her far longer than I have, but it's not like I have a short memory span. This year has been the worst for me and i've been busy with personal stuff like health issues and such so I might forget about other things sometimes. Doesn't mean I don't care about you guys.


Sorry to hear. Didn't necessarily mean you.

Hope things get better.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> In DS or Nioh?
> 
> 
> Those are nice screenshots. Now imagine if you spoiled the ending to someone.


They can complain after all DS is not meant to be played for the story and each element is interpretable by anyone!


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> They can complain after all DS is not meant to be played for the story and each element is interpretable by anyone!


Knowing the endings and that Gwyn is the final boss can ruin the fun. Although it isn't too hard to figure out who the final boss is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Knowing the endings and that Gwyn is the final boss can ruin the fun. Although it isn't too hard to figure out who the final boss is.


There is no spin to it so I don't see it as a spoiler also the cinematics for the endings are minimal.

And the game is not played for the ending but for the lore.

And some can watch this:

Also, put a spoiler tag so there is no problem now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> There is no spin to it so I don't see it as a spoiler also the cinematics for the endings are minimal.
> 
> And the game is not played for the ending but for the lore.


That's subjective. I for one would have been pissed. Only finished DS recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> That's subjective. I for one would have been pissed. Only finished DS recently.


Then I apologize and I already put the spoiler tags!


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> Then I apologize and I already put the spoiler tags!


It's cool, you didn't have to. The remastered version came out last year so by this point everyone who was seriously interested in the game _should _have played it.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's cool, you didn't have to. The remastered version came out last year so by this point everyone who was seriously interested in the game _should _have played it.


Those pictures are from the Remastered.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

@Kinjin  this is hard as fuck to get .

Also your favorite :



My favorite mob to bully :


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Kinjin  this is hard as fuck to get .
> 
> Also your favorite :
> 
> ...


Yeah, I obviously upgraded and wear Artorias' set. It's dope.

Depending on the location Titanite Demons are a pain to fight. Especially those in Sen's Fortress if you don't have a rusted iron ring.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 29, 2019)

Finally moved into new building in Canary Wharf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

> Depending on the location Titanite Demons are a pain to fight. Especially those in Sen's Fortress if you don't have a rusted iron ring.


The picture was from Lost Izalith the strongest one, I killed 100+ of those!


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 29, 2019)

Tune from back in the day.


----------



## Sade (Jul 29, 2019)

Bloodborne > DS1>~ DS3 >> DS2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

Sade said:


> Bloodborne > DS1>~ DS3 >> DS2


Not when Bloodborne is PS4 900p 20Fps droaps vs DSIII 4k 60 FPS or 120 FPS with mods

These games need 60 fps to be fully enjoyed!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

@Kinjin  80k souls in 10min :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 29, 2019)

@GrizzlyClaws hey bruh. you played nioh right?

Did you defeat toyotomi hideyori ? This guy will make me insane


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @GrizzlyClaws hey bruh. you played nioh right?
> 
> Did you defeat toyotomi hideyori ? This guy will make me insane



I had to google first to remember who that guy is lol.

Yeah, I defeated him. I beat all Bosses in Nioh except the one where you fight Toyotomi and Nine Tails together. Fuck this shit. 

I don't wanna brag but I defeated him on my first try, as I did with most bosses. I spent a lot of time farming and upgrading the best equipment so I was pretty OP. I only really struggled with some of the early bosses (especially the harpy bitch in the dungeon), but after some time I kinda just breezed through the game. It might be a bit deceiving tho because I played about 80% of the main game in coop with a friend of mine so I don't know how hard it would have been alone. The DLC's I played completly alone tho.

Can't really give you many tips because I barely remember anything. I used an Axe (I don't remember which one tho) and the Tatenashi armor with a tank build. I think my primary Guardian Spirit was Kara-Jishi. I also don't remember which skills I used usually.

I think I should go for another playthrough.  I always wanted to do it anyway, and I need another run before Nioh 2 releases with some new weapons this time. I was always tempted by the Tonfas, Dual Swords and Spear.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 29, 2019)

This is pretty cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 29, 2019)

@Gledania  my longest video yet :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Gledania  my longest video tyet :



The days.

This remind me so much things


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2019)

Woah woah woah, hold the fuck up. I know you motherfuckers didn't _not _invite me to Dark Souls talk. 

Start over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> Woah woah woah, hold the fuck up. I know you motherfuckers didn't _not _invite me to Dark Souls talk.
> 
> Start over.





Kinjin said:


>


@Kinjin  can we make a Dark Souls or From Software group, now that I have time to make videos and discuss about the games!


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>


Now, from the top


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  this is how Dark Souls welcomes you :


This was the start of it @Rob


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Kinjin  can we make a Dark Souls or From Software group, now that I have time to make videos and discuss about the games!


I see. 

I actually did a SL1 run a few months ago (after completing a no-level run/all bosses on BB, which was about 1000x harder than DS1). 

Took me about 16 hours of game time (though I wasn't speed-running). BB took 53 hours on the other hand, about 10-12 of which were on Kos alone. Fucking cunt.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> I actually did a SL1 run a few months ago (after completing a no-level run/all bosses on BB, which was about 1000x harder than DS1).


I want to do a max level run after I do all weapons and armor at max+ but it will take a while.


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> I want to do a max level run after I do all weapons and armor at max+ but it will take a while.


A max-level run on which NG? As a challenge or for shits and giggles?

I wish DS1 was active enough. I've always had the thought of doing a max-level build for jokes but with limited PvP, farming all that will be tough.

Speaking of farming, about a year ago I got on DS1 on PS3 again on my Dex-Build which had 60,000,000 souls on it. Went to the Valley of the Drakes to get the Red Tearstone Ring, died on my way there somehow (I don't even remember), returned, tried to run past the blue drake on the bridge as he was turning and was pushed off by his turning-animation. Feels extra bad.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> A max-level run on which NG? As a challenge or for shits and giggles?


at 800+ it is NG+100 probably!

As a challenge.

But first I need all the weapons at max, I have 20 already.


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> at 800+ it is NG+100 probably!
> 
> As a challenge.


Well, difficulty caps at NG+6 on Dark Souls 1. And at 711-712 (max-level) it's practically still a joke lmao.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> it's practically still a joke lmao.


No this is a joke ... this is the most hard and retarded way to  make a run:


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> Well, difficulty caps at NG+6 on Dark Souls 1. And at 711-712 (max-level) it's practically still a joke lmao.


The challenge is that if I have the commission to reach max level :V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2019)

Love Lobos. Always wanted to do one of those fucked up hacked runs. 

Peeve and Oro did an NG+7, Gravelord and Aggression-mod run which looked fun af. 

And yea, reaching 712 would be the hard part.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> Speaking of farming, about a year ago I got on DS1 on PS3 again on my Dex-Build which had 60,000,000 souls on it.


LOL that stings!



QMS said:


> @Kinjin  80k souls in 10min :



Well using this at first playthrough you can reach 800k is 100m  :v.


QMS said:


> @Kinjin  80k souls in 10min :
> [LINKHL]456606[/LINKHL]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> And yea, reaching 712 would be the hard part.


First I want all the drops at max level, I am that of an upgrade hoe.

And the slabs are a pain in the ass, I already farmed 10 max normal ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2019)

Just checked on MugenMonkey and my Dex-Build that I had 60 mill on would have taken my 125 to around a 292. So 712 is ridiculous. If it was active it's doable though.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> Just checked on MugenMonkey and my Dex-Build that I had 60 mill on would have taken my 125 to around a 292. So 712 is ridiculous. If it was active it's doable though.


I will find some loop holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> Just checked on MugenMonkey and my Dex-Build that I had 60 mill on would have taken my 125 to around a 292. So 712 is ridiculous. If it was active it's doable though.


See this in DSIII :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> See this in DSIII :


Seems pretty pointless since it's been the same thing for 94 NG's lmao.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> Seems pretty pointless since it's been the same thing for 94 NG's lmao.


Yes I agree, I would only do it for lvl up .

I am only on the first playthrough at lvl 101  and 800k souls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Btw for DS remastered you need :

It will take *1,704,000,000* souls to reach *SL713.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

The fastest soul grinding technique I know of is repeatedly fighting the golden-winged knights on top of Lothric Castle with all the soul amplifying gear on you (using Rapport makes this easy). 

On NG+7 each run gives you about 279,000 souls, and if all the runs go optimally they last about 2 and a half minutes each. That means you can get about 6 and a half million souls per hour.

6M in 1h !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2019)

Still about DS?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Still about DS?


Don't go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2019)

Just checked in to my flight tomorrow. 
I feel sad now.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 30, 2019)

@DeVision @QMS One of you change ava cause it's disturbing.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @DeVision @QMS One of you change ava cause it's disturbing.



Nope. @Underworld Broker needs credit for all the work she has done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @DeVision @QMS One of you change ava cause it's disturbing.


Nope ... @Underworld Broker ' s avy is dope!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 30, 2019)

hi


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello there.


----------



## Oreki (Jul 30, 2019)

Yo, how are you? I see in my absence QMS took over the thread lol


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2019)

Not bad. Just tired and busy. I have a match tonight..


----------



## Oreki (Jul 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Not bad. Just tired and busy. I have a match tonight..


Who good luck with that... I am busy too, I hate that lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Who good luck with that... I am busy too, I hate that lol



Anything interesting?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Anything interesting?


Nothing, really... btw How many points we need for big avy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> _Pricing Menu_
> *1 Month
> 175x350 Avatar* - *12 Points*
> ---
> ...


So pricy lol. Gaining points is hard, I should also start doing these randoms competitions lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nothing, really... btw How many points we need for big avy?


I need more power kid!

Too low on likes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> I need more power kid!
> 
> Too low on likes


I got so many likes easily when I felt like having likes... you're pleb compare to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I got so many likes easily when I felt like having likes... you're plen compare to me


:gitgud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Law (Jul 30, 2019)

Anyone know much for @A Optimistic custom username theme?


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 30, 2019)

Law said:


> Anyone know much for @A Optimistic custom username theme?



Hoe yourself out to the mods.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Hoe yourself out to the mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Law (Jul 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Hoe yourself out to the mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

@Rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Jul 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> No my friend, those that still are on OJ, mentioned what you were doing, also I was ok with both of those playa and Sentinel
> 
> 
> Cool in Japan, such honor I never know that 1 country dictates what are the best games ever.
> ...


Look at the sales

DS 2,3 Million
DS2 2,5+ Million
DS3 3+ Million
Remember,you can buy this game on console and PC

KH3 sold over 5 million times within its first week of release.And that is just 1 game of the franchise

But yes,keep claiming DS is more popular


----------



## Ren. (Jul 30, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> But yes,keep claiming DS is more popular


Look at him and his Andrei logic.
I read many top 100 games, DS is in it I never seen any KH.

I read this thread, many know DS, not many talk about KH.

I gave you 20 games that are inspired by this style aka a subgenre.

Btw learn something PC gaming evolved by the years 2016 vs 2019 is no the same and I never said it does not sell more, after all, it is a Disney title kiddo so duh.

But that means nothing about legacy and popularity, sales are only one of the points.

Talk about popularity when KH is talked about anywhere, even casual non PS boys know about him, when games are called KH games, when it not Console exclusivity and so one.

Sales don't mean much when no one talks about it or games are not inspired by him, as I said even TW3 revamped his mechanics to incorporate dodge, roll, block, fast attack, and strong attack, so did the new God of War.

And let's see these games how much did they sell: TW3 sold 20M+ and in 2018 45% was from PC.
God of War that also was revamped to look more like DS mechanics-wise and not like hack and slash as before.
God of War sold of 10M copies and this is only on PS4.

So until the KH games did evolve from 94 to 2020+ and have more than 30 titles that show the evolution of DS high fantasy with the same mechanics and inspired mechanic wise games such as TW3 who not only sold more then any KH will ever seller but has over 800 awards.

Also wanted to save the finisher at the end with your own logic :

From Software’s* PS4 exclusive Bloodborne* may have been more successful than we thought with *at least 11 million people having played the game*.

That is more then GOW that is also a PS4 exclusivity so more exclusive then KH3 .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Jul 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> Look at him and his Andrei logic.
> I read many top 100 games, DS is in it I never seen any KH.
> 
> I read this thread, many know DS, not many talk about KH.
> ...


Dodge,block and roll

Thats nothing new.That was basicstuff.But yeah,DS created that

Whats next?DS is the first Videogame ever made?Or the most important Game of all time?


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Thats nothing new.That was basicstuff.But yeah,DS created that



Damn, we have a real game designer, mate now tell me where was the dodge,roll, block perry, heavy, ligh attacks used before in the same way as DS before, now hummor me.

Tell me who used before these type of game design interaction of these mecanics in this same way, I hope it is not KH1 .


Acnologia said:


> Or the most important game of all time?


No, mate it is a thrash game, it just so inspired this many games and created a subgenre.


And a PS4 exclusivity of a niche game just got played by 11M people, and these one doesn't use the IP properties of many of the Disney characters to succeed at doing so.

And by the way When people want o buy a PS4 they buy it to play KH, ups not it is for BloodBorn, God of War and  Spiderman but KH is the best game ever, yet no one in here except you talks about it!
O and R.R Martin would rather prefer to make a story of a Disney inspired game then Elden Ring .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

Need to watch this:


----------



## Yamato (Jul 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

What a thrash of a game this will be... R.R Martin is a scrub of a writer after all!

@Acnologia


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

@Gledania  what is this thrash indie game that was inspired by KH3 caught I mean Dark souls!


----------



## Steven (Jul 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> Damn, we have a real game designer, mate now tell me where was the dodge,roll, block perry, heavy, ligh attacks used before in the same way as DS before, now hummor me.
> 
> Tell me who used before these type of game design interaction of these mecanics in this same way, I hope it is not KH1 .
> 
> ...


I dont know where that starts,most likely either in the SNES Ära or PS1/N64.But block,roll and dodge is not new,look at Ninja Gaiden.You block,dodge and roll.Same counts for Zelda OoT.DS was NOT the first game where you can block,dodge or roll.Such abilitys are basic stuff.But yes,DS invented these 3 things...

11M?Maybe if you count DS1/2/3/Bloodborn/Nioh and Seikiro

Bloodborn is a PS4 exlusive titel,like KH 2.8 and KH 1.5+2.5.Both falls under the same category.And lol Spiderman 

What?We are the only two talking about it.Maybe Kinjin a bit,wow,2vs1.Massiv gap

PS: LW was first and the template for the DS degree of difficulty


----------



## Steven (Jul 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> What a thrash of a game this will be... R.R Martin is a scrub of a writer after all!
> 
> @Acnologia


Next Game?Thats EA quality ergo almost not exist

Thanks for killing your own arguments


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> I dont know where that starts,most likely either in the SNES Ära or PS1/N64.But block,roll and dodge is not new,look at Ninja Gaiden.You block,dodge and roll.Same counts for Zelda OoT.DS was NOT the first game where you can block,dodge or roll.Such abilitys are basic stuff.But yes,DS invented these 3 things.


Nibah ... I first taugh that you are just dense ... but you double-dip, you don't know what you are again talking again.

I think, I should do the best thing and leave you as you are, ignorant, if you don't even know what I meant!

Compare all those games with all the games that I named to see if they are the same.

And like again, learn to read what I said and what you said, and inform yourself what a From Software game is, the more you type the less sense you make.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> 11M?Maybe if you count DS1/2/3/Bloodborn/Nioh and Seikiro


Nibaah learn to read first for once:





QMS said:


> And a PS4 exclusivity of a niche game* just got played by 11M people*, and these one doesn't use the IP properties of many of the Disney characters to succeed at doing so.



Again not my point, by the way, PS4 was never bought for any KH game but it is even today for BloodBorn alone just saying.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Next Game?Thats EA quality ergo almost not exist


It has already 2 years of development, it was started at the end of DS III last DLC, again read, inform and then talk about it!


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Thanks for killing your own arguments


Yes mate a new game that has the writer of the lore as R.R Martin is so killing my argument, what shall I do!

What next Cyberpunk 2077 is worse then KH inserts number because Kianu Reeves is one of the main NPC's.

Well following your past comment even that game will be not on the Standard of KH3 :V.

Just to make another attempt on your sole reason, Fifa 2018 sold 24M, does it mean that it is way better than KH3 or a little better than TW3 .... , let's not forget that DS  is an original story vs game with many Disney characters.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> And lol Spiderman




over 9M copies sold:


Additionally, Sony announced that  for PS4 has sold 9 million copies physically and digitally as of November 25. The Insomniac-developed PS4 exclusive launched in September,  to set a new sales record.


You are boring FT fan .


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

@Acnologia  don't quote me anymore, I got bored for your fanboying over KH.

Watch this :

@Oreki  stop me bulling this young one, I am getting bored.


----------



## Steven (Jul 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Acnologia  don't quote me anymore, I got bored for your fanboying over KH.
> 
> Watch this :
> 
> @Oreki  stop me bulling this young one, I am getting bored.


Comes from a DS fanboy

And what have Nier 1 to do with all of this?


----------



## Gledania (Jul 31, 2019)

@Blade 

Let me  spam your profile with heston please.


----------



## Blade (Jul 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Blade
> 
> Let me  spam your profile with heston please.














you will post there, soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 31, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Comes from a DS fanboy


NO kiddo to be one I need to say that KH is trash or  DS >>>> KH, never said that but again I am not even amazed anymore.


----------



## Rob (Jul 31, 2019)

Fuck sales, DS1 > your favorite game, period


----------



## Ren. (Aug 1, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> Fuck sales, DS1 > your favorite game, period


Not according to Acnologia: Fifa 18 > The Witcher 3 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 1, 2019)

Fuck games, let's talk about other things.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 1, 2019)

What are these other things


----------



## Rob (Aug 1, 2019)

>Sport Games


----------



## Ren. (Aug 1, 2019)

BM is a best as I said .


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 1, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> >Sport Games



Sport games are great. What you smokin.


----------



## Rob (Aug 1, 2019)

They're the same reskinned, loot-box games every year lol


----------



## Izaya X (Aug 1, 2019)

Since when this thread became a game thread


----------



## Nataly (Aug 1, 2019)

Shit, I only watched Movie Z


----------



## MO (Aug 2, 2019)

Y'all I just finished munching on a big fat burrito and I'm stuffed. Whew, haven't had a burrito in quite a while and that felt goooooddd.


----------



## Flame (Aug 3, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Shit, I only watched Movie Z


Have you even caught up with the anime?  



MO said:


> Y'all I just finished munching on a big fat burrito and I'm stuffed. Whew, haven't had a burrito in quite a while and that felt goooooddd.


So as someone who's never had a burrito/taco in his life, how good are they? man i'm dying to try them sometime


----------



## MO (Aug 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> Have you even caught up with the anime?
> 
> 
> So as someone who's never had a burrito/taco in his life, how good are they? man i'm dying to try them sometime


Oh you are missing out! They are really good!


----------



## Flame (Aug 3, 2019)

MO said:


> Oh you are missing out! They are really good!


Burrito or taco?


----------



## MO (Aug 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> Burrito or taco?


Both.


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2019)

MO said:


> Both.


Wish they served taco here  

Is Taco Bell good?


----------



## MO (Aug 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> Wish they served taco here
> 
> Is Taco Bell good?


Where do you live?


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2019)

MO said:


> Where do you live?


Guess 

Hint: a "holy" place


----------



## MO (Aug 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> Guess
> 
> Hint: a "holy" place


jerusalem?


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2019)

MO said:


> jerusalem?


ah damn that was way too quick

Israel lol but not Jerusalem


----------



## MO (Aug 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> ah damn that was way too quick
> 
> Israel lol but not Jerusalem


Whew Chile then I don't know. I don't know what options y'all got but if you have taco Bell than yeah you should try it there.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 4, 2019)

Honestly, this thread becoming inactive by everyday


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2019)

@shaantu how is your new work going ?


----------



## shaantu (Aug 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @shaantu how is your new work going ?


idk, I think I already got used to it but I still don't like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> idk, I think I already got used to it but I still don't like it



Why ? You've being carrying stuff by driving truks right ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Aug 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why ? You've being carrying stuff by driving truks right ?


lmao no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> lmao no



I don't remember 


100 % sure it's related to carring stuff.


Or driving trucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2019)

Btw just for the info @Flame work in a brothel in Israel. 100% of the clients (and worker) are either gay or transvestites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2019)

Why the flying fuck is red admiral banned ???

@Kinjin


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why the flying fuck is red admiral banned ???
> 
> @Kinjin


Wait what, who banned my favorite admiral ??

@Red Admiral  TF!


----------



## Izaya X (Aug 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> Wish they served taco here
> 
> Is Taco Bell good?


Don’t you have a MC Donald’s in your country, I mean every country has one .
They have wraps they’re similar to burritos.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2019)

News flash!

@QMS  is absolute at 6k positive rating >>
FT fans like @Acnologia .


----------



## Steven (Aug 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> News flash!
> 
> @QMS  is absolute at 6k positive rating >>
> FT fans like @Acnologia .


Nobody cares you idiot


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Nobody cares you idiot


And nobody cares for what you just wrote .


----------



## Oreki (Aug 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> News flash!
> 
> @QMS  is absolute at 6k positive rating >>
> FT fans like @Acnologia .


And you still can only give 2k+ reps. Shame on you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> And you still can only give 2k+ reps. Shame on you


Give me 300 likes and see how that changes .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> Give me 300 likes and see how that changes .


I can but you have lack post for me to like, so I can't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I can but you have lack post for me to like, so I can't


Damn that inactivity .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> Damn that inactivity .


You have way many post compares to mine and you're way active than I am lol


----------



## Izaya X (Aug 4, 2019)

Fairy tail


At least he likes kakegurui 

Hope is not lost for him.
If he likes HxH too then he stands for sure on the right side.


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, this thread becoming inactive by everyday


That's why I kept telling you guys 10k posts is wayy too much. Most convo threads end after 2k posts because convos aren't always active. In this case, 5k should be enough. 10k? that's not fun at all.



Izaya X said:


> Don’t you have a MC Donald’s in your country, I mean every country has one .
> They have wraps they’re similar to burritos.


We do, but they have different ingredients. McD's serve them with just chicken tenders/nuggets. Pretty boring compared to what I see on videos lol


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 4, 2019)

Where is @Marie


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2019)

*FLAME IS GAAAAAAY !!!!!*


----------



## DeVision (Aug 4, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Where is @Marie


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2019)

my god gaydania has a gay boner for me i swear

as i already told you, i'm not gay and even if i were i would never go out with someone like you so stop sending me nude pics

@Gaydania


----------



## Oreki (Aug 4, 2019)

*This is chat so uncool *


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> *This is chat so Gay *



Fixed


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2019)

Likes given: 999

who wants my 1000th like?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Fixed


That's kind freaky that how much you want to make this chat so gay


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> Likes given: 999
> 
> who wants my 1000th like?



Me

And your 100th tier specialist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Me
> 
> And your 100th tier specialist


you wouldn't


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2019)

Bastard and to think i've wasted my 1000th like on him


----------



## Sade (Aug 4, 2019)

Guys He fucked my mom what should I do?
He is too chad, can someone help me?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 4, 2019)

Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2019)

Sade said:


> Guys He fucked my mom what should I do?
> He is too chad, can someone help me?




I rep you so you can take back what you lost.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2019)

Sade said:


> Guys He fucked my mom what should I do?
> He is too chad, can someone help me?



@Etherborn


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2019)

Sade said:


> Guys He fucked my mom what should I do?
> He is too chad, can someone help me?


Damn man I guess he's your daddy now. Sorry


----------



## Gledania (Aug 4, 2019)

@Flame 

Rep sade  I'm can't rep now. Nit until tomorrow


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 4, 2019)

I cancelled out the neg. @Sade


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Flame
> 
> Rep sade  I'm can't rep now. Nit until tomorrow


I also tried to but i'm 24'd so i'll have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## Law (Aug 4, 2019)

Fellow Grandmaster fans coming together to help a wounded comrade


----------



## Sade (Aug 4, 2019)

My daddy is a Zoro hater


----------



## Oreki (Aug 4, 2019)

Don't let that down you... you can now kill him everyday with Zoro wank


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2019)

Sade said:


> My daddy is a Zoro hater


You mean your* ex-daddy. 
A Zoro hater will never show you true love.*


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 4, 2019)

I rep'd Zoro fans.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Aug 5, 2019)

Sade said:


> Guys He fucked my mom what should I do?
> He is too chad, can someone help me?


I am only into sisters ...

And I agree with him King is too much for Zoro, Orochi is enough!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Flame
> 
> Rep sade  I'm can't rep now. Nit until tomorrow


I rep him even though Zoro is too weak!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 5, 2019)

Law said:


> Fellow Grandmaster fans coming together to help a wounded comrade


Don't make me neg you in here, this is a no wanking Zoro zone.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 5, 2019)

Sade said:


> Guys He fucked my mom what should I do?
> He is too chad, can someone help me?


Wank a chad character then ... like Sanji!


----------



## Nox (Aug 5, 2019)

​


----------



## Flame (Aug 5, 2019)

@Gledania's favorite song


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 5, 2019)

Let's get rid of DeVision's thread title lol


----------



## Oreki (Aug 5, 2019)

Lol, it seems like you guys trying to rebel against Devision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Aug 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Let's get rid of DeVision's thread title lol


Planning a coup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 5, 2019)

Yes I will slice @DeVision in half.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 5, 2019)

These things allowed here?


----------



## Flame (Aug 5, 2019)

Only with my permission

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 5, 2019)

Who gave this gay obsessed person power here


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 5, 2019)

No one, @Flame doesn't even have Haki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 5, 2019)

@Flame  this summer competition, you guys are in trying to take the easy win by using hot avatars lol


----------



## DeVision (Aug 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yes I will slice @DeVision in half.



You don't stand a chance against the MC.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 5, 2019)

Dev got so-called plot armor here


----------



## Gledania (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

Gents and scrub @Oreki
witch monster would you like to fight the most from this 2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> Gents and scrub @Oreki
> witch monster would you like to fight the most from this 2?


I don't play dark soul... though thinking to start lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't play dark soul... though thinking to start lol


Just do it scrub and start with III, it is the newest and easier to play then the Remastered.

Also, :gitgud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> Just do it scrub and start with III, it is the newest and easier to play then the Remastered.
> 
> Also, :gitgud


I will play when I will going to felt like it... even though its game for kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> even though its game for kids


That is a fact similar to Zoro = Fuji in the new movie .


----------



## Gledania (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is a fact similar to Zoro = Fuji in the new movie .




Zoro will face fuji in the final war


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Zoro will face fuji in the final war


So extrapolating  current Zoro = EOS Zoro > WSS and WSS < EOS Fuji


----------



## Gledania (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> So extrapolating  current Zoro = EOS Zoro > WSS and WSS < EOS Fuji




No.

The old gorosei swordman will be Zoro final opponent


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is a fact similar to Zoro = Fuji in the new movie .


Still DMC is way better


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The old gorosei swordman will be Zoro final opponent


So Old Gorosei > EOS Fuji > WSS


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Still DMC is way better


No KH3 is way better then both :V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> So Old Gorosei > EOS Fuji > WSS



No.

The old gorosei will kill mihawk


Old gorosei > Mihawk > or = Fuji


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> No KH3 is way better then both :V.


DMC neg diff them :V


----------



## Law (Aug 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Zoro will face fuji in the final war


I see Oda has fooled yet another gullibe fan. 

Zoro will face Kizaru.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 6, 2019)

Law said:


> I see Oda has fooled yet another gullibe fan.
> 
> Zoro will face Kizaru.




Kizaru will face raid suit Sanji


----------



## Law (Aug 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Kizaru will face raid suit Sanji


Sanji will figt GB with Jinbei or solo Tokikake. 

Kizaru's been paired up with other pirates FM's and nearly killed Zoro. Most importantly, Kizaru fought Roger's FM who saved Zoro from dying. It would be fitting if Zoro was injured as usual and defeated Kizaru imo.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

Luffy will face Kaido to kill him, destroying him emotionally altogether


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Luffy will face Kaido to kill him, destroying him emotionally altogether



Luffy doesn't kill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Law (Aug 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Luffy doesn't kill


I bet my left nut he'll kill the man who'll kill Law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Luffy doesn't kill


Did he just killed that elephant guy few chapters ago... though yeah he doesn't kill anyone on will lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Luffy doesn't kill


Luffy is mahatma gandhi.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Luffy will face Kaido to kill him, destroying him emotionally altogether


Jesus christ


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

Kingslayer said:


> Luffy is mahatma Gandhi.


Mahatma Gandhi hate violence entirely, while Luffy doesn't hold back when it's come to fight... he's nowhere like mahatma Gandhi cuz not killing is different than being non-violent


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Did he just killed that elephant guy few chapters ago... though yeah he doesn't kill anyone on will lol



In a few chapters it'll be revealed Chopper gave him the antidote as well and they used Otama's ability so he's on their side now.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 6, 2019)

Now... I am consumed... by them, by the Abyss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

@Kinjin What's golbal moderater?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> What is the difference between Super and Global ?



Super Mod has more responsibility and is involved in a few more things in the background.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2019)

Probably the same as before, but he can edit stuff in the Alley, the battledome and so on. But he still can't ban.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2019)

What happened to Shiba? @Gledania


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Probably the same as before, but he can edit stuff in the Alley, the battledome and so on. But he still can't ban.


But he can give strikes or warnings, right?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Kinjin What's golbal moderater?


Same as green mod. I just got powers on the whole forum instead only in the OL now.


T.D.A said:


> Super Mod has more responsibility and is involved in a few more things in the background.


Depends. Smods unlike gmods got ban powers but every staff member can be involved in background things if they want to.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Same as green mod. I just got powers on the whole forum instead only in the OL now.
> 
> Depends. Smods unlike gmods got ban powers but every staff member can be involved in background things if they want to.



In other words I nailed it? 

Btw. congrats!


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2019)

The blue colored username looks nice. I need to get one.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> In other words I nailed it?
> 
> Btw. congrats!


You were correct, sir.

Thanks.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You were correct, sir.
> 
> Thanks.



It really fits you. The ava, the usertitle, the nickname..


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

@Kinjin Thanks for the reply and Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The blue colored username looks nice. I need to get one.


Colored usernames cost 50 points per month and are only available during .


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Colored usernames cost 50 points per month and are only available during .



I'm too lazy for go for 50 points lol


----------



## Gledania (Aug 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What happened to Shiba? @Gledania




No idea. He said he took a long section ban. No Idea why.


@Kinjin was it flaming ? baiting ? Spoilers ?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 6, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No idea. He said he took a long section ban. No Idea why.
> 
> 
> @Kinjin was it flaming ? baiting ? Spoilers ?


Just ask the dude in the Edens Zero convo or something.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Just ask the dude in the Edens Zero convo or something.


LOL FT 2.0 of all places: V.

@Kinjin  also congrats, next is S mod .


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

@Oreki  btw today was the first female account that someone accused of being my alternative: V!

This sums it already to 20+ TF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  btw today was the first female account that someone accused of being my alternative: V!
> 
> This sums it already to 20+ TF.


What?


----------



## Flame (Aug 6, 2019)

Blue > green

Congratz @Kinjin, it looks good


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

Sadly I am agree with you flame


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2019)

Damn @Oreki you're only 17?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Damn @Oreki you're only 17?


Lol, is that a problem


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol, is that a problem



No wonder you stan Luffy, Part 1 is still fresh in your mind.


----------



## Steven (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Snowless (Aug 6, 2019)

I sort of miss the days when I initially binged One Piece.
I was so excited for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> No wonder you stan Luffy, Part 1 is still fresh in your mind.


I am 29 and I like  Luffy .


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge stop giving me lewd, give me power aka rep .


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Light D Lamperouge stop giving me lewd, give me power aka rep .


That was a lubrique thing you said. I am sorry I cannot do it now, I used all of it today, I will try later.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That was a lubrique thing you said. I am sorry I cannot do it now, I used all of it today, I will try later.


That is so lewd of you to give 16 times rep a day, who are you the new me .


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is so lewd of you to give 16 times rep a day, who are you the new me .




Maybe. 

And thanks btw.

Stay lubrique.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

Also, I surpassed a S mod in likes, next target is the member with the most posts in this forum .


----------



## Snowless (Aug 6, 2019)

QMS said:


> Also, I surpassed a S mod in likes, next target is the member with the most posts in this forum .



You have an impressive amount.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2019)

Snowless said:


> You have an impressive amount.


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 7, 2019)

@Oreki  a new spiral GOD was born today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  a new spiral GOD was born today!


You mean spiral fodder


----------



## Ren. (Aug 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You mean *spiral fodder*


No, that is just @Oreki, I mean Kami Tenchi the new spiral GOD!


----------



## Oreki (Aug 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> No wonder you stan Luffy, Part 1 is still fresh in your mind.


It’s hard to stan any other character when Luffy is so much better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> No, that is just @Oreki, I mean Kami Tenchi the new spiral GOD!


Are you lying here, Oreki is just simple regular user who's not fodder or anything


----------



## Izaya X (Aug 7, 2019)

Why ya have a sun as your name tho ?
@Oreki

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Aug 7, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Why ya have a sun as your name tho ?
> @Oreki


Oh... that because of taking part in the summer event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 7, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Why ya have a sun as your name tho ?
> @Oreki


Summer event .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Aug 7, 2019)

@QMS Forget you're getting any positive rating from me now on if you gave this many pointless ratings to me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS Forget you're getting any positive rating from me now on if you gave this many pointless ratings to me lol


You deserved that tier specialist .


----------



## Oreki (Aug 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> You deserved that tier specialist .


Give me more positive, so I can have more trophy points

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2019)

Thankfully the new Attack on Titan chapter came out this week.

Isayama > Oda


----------



## Ren. (Aug 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Isayama > Oda


Miura > both.

But Oda still has the most popular manga .


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

DB>Any other Shounen


----------



## Ren. (Aug 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> DB>Any other Shounen


Good because Miura does not write Shonen .

Also any other Shonen is better then FT .


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

Can you shut your mouth at least for once?

it's just annoying when the word ft appears in all of your posts


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

Hello there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Can you shut your mouth at least for once?


Short answer NO ...


----------



## Ren. (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Hello there


Hello girl, long time no see.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hello girl, long time no see.



Hi you.

1000 likes no see.


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Hello there


Did you find new ass avatars in google pictures?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> DB>Any other Shounen



AoT isn't shounen.

The best manga aren't Shounen anyway.

The excellence of Shounen is overrated since it'll rarely exceed the writing of other well written manga with adult themes that are targeted at an older audience.


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> AoT isn't shounen.
> 
> The best manga aren't Shounen anyway.
> 
> The excellence of Shounen is overrated since it'll rarely exceed the writing of other well written manga with adult themes that are targeted at an older audience.


And AoT is good?Last time i watched the Anime it was below average.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Did you find new ass avatars in google pictures?



*joined: oct 2016*

I can't blame "newbies". 



T.D.A said:


> AoT isn't shounen.
> 
> The best manga aren't Shounen anyway.
> 
> The excellence of Shounen is overrated since it'll rarely exceed the writing of other well written manga with adult themes that are targeted at an older audience.



Dunno if shonen, seinen or else, but AoT >= GoT in terms of writing (except GoT' last seasons, which I prefer not to remember). The world/historical building is just amazing and so far amazingly consistent.


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> *joined: oct 2016*
> 
> I can't blame "newbies".
> 
> ...


"Newbie"

arrête de mentir


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> "Newbie"
> 
> arrête de mentir



You're a newbie for an NF Tenure like me. 

And you missed a lot here.

Newbie.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2019)

@Acnologia is still a kid in NF years.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 7, 2019)

You all are a newbie


----------



## DeVision (Aug 7, 2019)

*looks at join date*

Damn.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You all are a newbie



@Marie this dude is 17, is he your son?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2019)

@Kinjin will there be any OL contest/game threads since it's break week?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oreki (Aug 7, 2019)

You guys telling me that you all are old timers?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> *looks at join date*
> 
> Damn.



*joined: 2007, but still misses the point*

Dumn. 



T.D.A said:


> @Marie this dude is 17, is he your son?



Who knows...


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You guys telling me that you all are old timers?



We were there during the Golden Era of Manga Piracy, when the Big 3 were at their peak One Piece, Naruto and Bleach, battling for internet supremacy, when we used to get chapters released on a Wednesday or something super early, when we travelled and fought together during the internet boom. These things you kids will never understand.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We were there during the Golden Era of Manga Piracy, when the Big 3 were at their peak One Piece, Naruto and Bleach, battling for internet supremacy, when we used to get chapters released on a Wednesday or something super early, when we travelled and fought together during the internet boom. These things you kids will never understand.


Easy there. I don't even want to understand all this when it's a way to easy to get internet. So if that was golden era, then what you call this now?


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> You're a newbie for an NF Tenure like me.
> 
> And you missed a lot here.
> 
> Newbie.


Je doute avoir beaucoup manqué


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Acnologia is still a kid in NF years.


I have almost 9000 Posts


----------



## DeVision (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> *joined: 2007, but still misses the point*
> 
> Dumn.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Je doute avoir beaucoup manqué



Mais c'est qu'il parle bien français le p'tit nouveau! 
Pour le reste, libre à toi de me croire ou non. C'est pas comme si ça changeait quoi que ce soit. 

Newbie.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


>



Lone emote answer are forbidden.

You should know that "oldie"


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Mais c'est qu'il parle bien français le p'tit nouveau!
> Pour le reste, libre à toi de me croire ou non. C'est pas comme si ça changeait quoi que ce soit.
> 
> Newbie.


Où étiez-vous?pas d'internet?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lone emote answer are forbidden.
> 
> You should know that "oldie"



It's the convo, youngling.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Où étiez-vous?pas d'internet?



In a "white zone" (no internet, no phone, nothing connected) for the holidays. 

It was hard during the first 2/3 days tbh, but I quickly liked it. It's freaky to realize how addicted we are to social medias, phones and stuffs. 

But at the end it allowed me to enjoy things fully.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's the convo, youngling.


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> In a "white zone" (no internet, no phone, nothing connected) for the holidays.
> 
> It was hard during the first 2/3 days tbh, but I quickly liked it. It's freaky to realize how addicted we are to social medias, phones and stuffs.
> 
> But at the end it allowed me to enjoy things fully.


Lel

No Gledi most be a good thing


----------



## DeVision (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Lel
> 
> No Gledi most be a good thing





How dare you  

I should neg you for that.


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> How dare you
> 
> I should neg you for that.


Gled is hardgay.Even elton john fears Gaydania

Gled also dont care about ass avatars

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tbh,no one cares about ass avatars except you


----------



## Gledania (Aug 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Tbh,no one cares about ass avatars except you



DemondragonJ say hi


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> DemondragonJ say hi


Who?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

That "Spreading to neg" rep was fabulous


----------



## Gledania (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> That "Spreading to neg" rep was fabulous



who ? what ?


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> That "Spreading to neg" rep was fabulous


Yeah


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> who ? what ?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> who ? what ?



Rob, but I can't tag him for some reasons...


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> And AoT is good?Last time i watched the Anime it was below average.



Basing a series on a couple of episodes of the anime is a noob thing to do. Read the manga.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin will there be any OL contest/game threads since it's break week?


I don't know. Wanted to host some new big OL game but the global summer event is in the way.

I thought about reopening the bounty hunt thread to bridge the break, but hosting the same event twice feels lame


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I don't know. Wanted to host some new big OL game but the global summer event is in the way.
> 
> I thought about reopening the bounty hunt thread to bridge the break, but hosting the same event twice feels lame



well to be fair there's quite a lot of Oro Jackson newbies who haven't taken part before.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> well to be fair there's quite a lot of Oro Jackson newbies who haven't taken part before.


You just want to go after Teach again


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Basing a series on a couple of episodes of the anime is a noob thing to do. Read the manga.


How far is the Manga?Endphase?

Do we know what is in the cave?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I don't know. Wanted to host some new big OL game but the global summer event is in the way.
> 
> I thought about reopening the bounty hunt thread to bridge the break, but hosting the same event twice feels lame



Stempede is about a pirates festival or something. Could we do something -contest or else, based on this theme?

From what I got it's about Roger treasures. I assume there're things to do with this.

-Pirates fest
-Treasures
-Contest....

Just suggesting...


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stempede is about a pirates festival or something. Could we do something -contest or else, based on this theme?
> 
> From what I got it's about Roger treasures. I assume there're things to do with this.
> 
> ...


Gotta be more specific. Contest/game revolving around Stampede is a great idea, but what would say a OL pirate festival entail?

Welcome back btw magic Marie.


----------



## Steven (Aug 7, 2019)

Just make a new RNG game

Bepo being useless shit like last time


----------



## Nox (Aug 8, 2019)

Can someone make me a cold Koby avatar?


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2019)

Astro said:


> Can someone make me a cold Koby avatar?


 



Jk i'll look for something lol


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 8, 2019)

Coby and rebecca should happen.


----------



## Amol (Aug 8, 2019)

Older original version
Newer remake version
I can't decide which one I like more.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> AoT isn't shounen.
> 
> *The best manga isn't Shounen anyway.*
> 
> The excellence of Shounen is overrated since it'll rarely exceed the writing of other well written manga with adult themes that are targeted at an older audience.


Finally, we can agree on something!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie this dude is 17, is he your son?


The problem is who is the father, I am only 29, too young for that!


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Gotta be more specific. Contest/game revolving around Stampede is a great idea, but what would say a OL pirate festival entail?
> 
> Welcome back btw magic Marie.



Hey, congratz on the blue coat. Well earned.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 8, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Hey, congratz on the blue coat. Well earned.


Thanks Grizzly.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I don't know. Wanted to host some new big OL game but the global summer event is in the way.
> 
> I thought about reopening the bounty hunt thread to bridge the break, but hosting the same event twice feels lame



DO IT!

But let us throw a 3 faced dice to see how many times we can target someone.


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2019)

OL can't handle dice properly as seen in previous games


----------



## Steven (Aug 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> OL can't handle dice properly as seen in previous games


Nice pink hair avatar


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Nice pink hair avatar


That's Perona bro  

Had to wear it for the summer event. Can't wait to change it


----------



## Steven (Aug 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> That's Perona bro
> 
> Had to wear it for the summer event. Can't wait to change it


I know

Pink hairs are cool.Marli have pink hairs as well

But Sakura...


----------



## Law (Aug 9, 2019)

@Sade is your ava Hiyori-chan?


----------



## Sade (Aug 9, 2019)

Law said:


> @Sade is your ava Hiyori-chan?


Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Law (Aug 9, 2019)

Sade said:


> Yes


I dig it. 

Can't wait for when it's revealed she's still a virgin.


----------



## Izaya X (Aug 9, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> But Sakura...



Hey don’t underestimate her she’s for sure not useless.

And she said already that she catched up to sasuke and naruto.
Btw her biggest highlight in the show was for sure her big moment during pains attack against konoha.
She has the biggest power in naruto .
calling for naruto , name me a better power.


----------



## Steven (Aug 9, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> *And she said already that she catched up to sasuke and naruto.*
> Btw her biggest highlight in the show was for sure her big moment during pains attack against konoha.
> She has the biggest power in naruto .
> calling for naruto , name me a better power.




She was good for healing...but after Naruto turns into Jesus,she was useless again

Ffs,she forgot to breathe in the front of Maddy


----------



## Izaya X (Aug 9, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> She was good for healing...but after Naruto turns into Jesus,she was useless again
> 
> Ffs,she forgot to breathe in the front of Maddy


Destroy my eye ,
you don’t need to do anything else.
I even killed your friends,so do it.
Sakura: does nothing 

Damn never understood why Kishi created such a character in the first place.
But after I read the interview about Hinata I understood why he made her so horrible.
Honestly not a bad move to create a character that even Kishi himself hates. Haha


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2019)

This shit needs to become an emoji


----------



## Steven (Aug 9, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Destroy my eye ,
> you don’t need to do anything else.
> I even killed your friends,so do it.
> Sakura: does nothing
> ...


What interview?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 9, 2019)

Luiz said:


> This shit needs to become an emoji



Oda's done Robin dirty.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Oda's done Robin dirty.



Yeah, I'm not crazy about it.
I know it was done for comedic effect, but it seems pretty out of character.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 10, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Yeah, I'm not crazy about it.
> I know it was done for comedic effect, *but it seems pretty out of character.*



She's a true SH now.


----------



## Steven (Aug 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> She's a true SH now.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 10, 2019)

@Flame I am occupied with RL stuff!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 10, 2019)

@Gledania  I just had a little time so I danced with another boss:


----------



## Gledania (Aug 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Gledania  I just had a little time so I danced with another boss:




What levrl are you ? I dedeated him level 25.

What a pain in the ass he was


----------



## Ren. (Aug 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What levrl are you ? I dedeated him level 25.
> 
> What a pain in the ass he was


LOL, I am 40+ needed 24 STG for that weapon.

He is not difficult but he is a pain in the ass to damage.


----------



## Steven (Aug 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Gledania  I just had a little time so I danced with another boss:


Pretty sure Orphan from Bloodborne is harder


----------



## Ren. (Aug 10, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Pretty sure Orphan from Bloodborne is harder


With respect dude, this is the second or 3rd easiest boss.
I did it in this video at the second try without playing for a week.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 10, 2019)

@Gledania  see the video from 2:50, How reckless I was playing, LOL!

This was harder, I even had clothes on me and at the same level as now.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Gledania  see the video from 2:50, How reckless I was playing, LOL!
> 
> This was harder, I even had clothes on me and at the same level as now.



Is that some PS2 game or something?


----------



## Steven (Aug 10, 2019)

PS2 game

Yeah,the graphic is outdated


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 10, 2019)

@QMS are you playing sekiro on PS4 as well?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is that some PS2 game or something?






Hmmm looks like a PS1 game to me!


----------



## Gledania (Aug 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is that some PS2 game or something?



Ps1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Aug 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Gledania  see the video from 2:50, How reckless I was playing, LOL!
> 
> This was harder, I even had clothes on me and at the same level as now.



Is that your channel senpai? If that's so have my sub


----------



## Ren. (Aug 10, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Is that your channel senpai? If that's so have my sub


Thank you my kuhai and yes that is my channel!


----------



## Izaya X (Aug 10, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> What interview?


Where he said why he created Sakura.
It came I think 2 years ago


----------



## Mariko (Aug 10, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Where he said why he created Sakura.
> It came I think 2 years ago



Where he said Oda created Sakura for him


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 11, 2019)

I just realised Isayama might be the most outgoing mangaka ever in terms of visibility. Dude shows his face in media, during interviews, documentaries, production clips, more than I've ever seen others do, at least among the top mangakas. GOAT


----------



## Kiemi (Aug 12, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I just realised Isayama might be the most outgoing mangaka ever in terms of visibility. Dude shows his face in media, during interviews, documentaries, production clips, more than I've ever seen others do, at least among the top mangakas. GOAT


But seeing how famous OP is in Japan, i think it’s better off for Oda to remain anonymous 

Don’t wanna see him get harassed


----------



## Oreki (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 13, 2019)

Good evening.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

Good Evening though it's midnight here lol


----------



## DeVision (Aug 13, 2019)

Is Flame bullying you?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

He doesn't have the balls to do that... and now he's not active here cuz he afraid to get bullied


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 13, 2019)

How does @Flame have so much rep


----------



## DeVision (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He doesn't have the balls to do that... and now he's not active here cuz he afraid to get bullied



Then let's bully @T.D.A


----------



## DeVision (Aug 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How does @Flame have so much rep



He's got himself a good pimp.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Then let's bully @T.D.A


I want to respect him due to he being a real old-timer... I don't bully old people


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He's got himself a good pimp.



@Gledania ?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

Doesn't alley members give a lot of reps if you act all witty and make threads... I got a lot of reps around the time I made threads on the alley and posted on threads


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Doesn't alley members give a lot of reps if you act all witty and make threads... I got a lot of reps around the time I made threads on the alley and posted on threads



@Flame acting witty?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Flame acting witty?


His ultra weirdness makes him witty Kappa


----------



## DeVision (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I want to respect him due to he being a real old-timer... I don't bully old people



Just listen to me.



T.D.A said:


> @Gledania ?



Doubt it somehow. I think he wanked one fraction, and got the rep. I don't know which. 


T.D.A said:


> @Flame acting witty?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Just listen to me.


@T.D.A How come you can get this much bully in a single day?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @T.D.A How come you can get this much bully in a single day?



He's a swordsman wanker. He deserves all the bullying he gets.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He's a swordsman wanker. He deserves all the bullying he gets.


Speaking of wanking swordsman, there this thread on OJ *"Is Zoro the Only Strawhat That was Properly Prepared For the New World?" 
*
Comment in this threads, Zoro is faster than Snakeman and Katakuri lol


----------



## DeVision (Aug 13, 2019)

Before I started to read other peoples opinions, Zoro was one of my favorites.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

Zoro still is my favorite after Luffy but not so his wanking and topics... they're too delusional like flame


----------



## DeVision (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Zoro still is my favorite after Luffy but not so his wanking and topics... they're too delusional like flame



Don't mind Flame, he's on drugs.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't mind Flame, he's on drugs.


He's going through his life hardest time, he just wants to have a normal life with normal salary.. but now he got caught on drugs... poor flame entire dream life is ruined now

Now QMS seems to taking a break too


----------



## DeVision (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He's going through his life hardest time, he just wants to have a normal life with normal salary.. but now he got caught on drugs... poor flame entire dream life is ruined now
> 
> Now QMS seems to taking a break too



He's his dealer.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He's his dealer.


Seems too low-class drug dealers... no bounty or anything sort of


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @T.D.A How come you can get this much bully in a single day?



You can't get bullied by someone who took 12 years to reach 400


DeVision said:


> He's a swordsman wanker. He deserves all the bullying he gets.



Better than a rubber wanker lol


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Better than a rubber wanker lol


Wanking pirate king is more legit cuz we know everything about Luffy like facts


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Wanking pirate king is more legit cuz we know everything about Luffy like facts



There's no Pirate King. Roger died.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

@Flame did you really get your all reps from the alley nowdays?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> There's no Pirate King. Roger died.


And I thought It's obvious as fact that Luffy will be a pirate king


----------



## Steven (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Speaking of wanking swordsman, there this thread on OJ *"Is Zoro the Only Strawhat That was Properly Prepared For the New World?"
> *
> Comment in this threads, Zoro is faster than Snakeman and Katakuri lol


Link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Link


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> And I thought It's obvious as fact that Luffy will be a pirate king



How do you know? What if Oda dies (hopefully not) before he finishes the series?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How does @Flame have so much rep


weren't you taught not to look at other people's plates?  



DeVision said:


> Don't mind Flame, he's on drugs.


the best kind  



Oreki said:


> @Flame did you really get your all reps from the alley nowdays?


post funny stuff and you'll get repped for it.

unlike most of you guys, i'm not serious. i guess people find it easier to rep someone funny


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How do you know? What if Oda dies (hopefully not) before he finishes the series?


I can see pretty far into the future... and if you don't trust me then wait and see


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 13, 2019)

Who has more rep @Flame or @Gledania?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> from various sections. post funny stuff and you'll get repped for it.
> 
> unlike most of you guys, i'm not serious. i guess people find it easier to post someone funny


Being serious is a different story... I don't even post and mafia section of this site it pretty brutal totally different than what I prefer lol


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2019)

also anyone read jojo?

i just finished part 7 and man that was sad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who has more rep @Flame or @Gledania?


Both are gay...


----------



## DeVision (Aug 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You can't get bullied by someone who took 12 years to reach 400



We have proof that says otherwise. 



T.D.A said:


> How do you know? What if Oda dies (hopefully not) before he finishes the series?



Even if he dies, Luffy's gonna become PK.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> also anyone read jojo?
> 
> i just finished part 7 and man that was sad


Was planning to read it... isn't that part 7 is the most popular


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Being serious is a different story... I don't even post and mafia section of this site it pretty brutal totally different than what I prefer lol


mafia games usually get heated while playing 

man was oj that nice of a place?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 13, 2019)

Drake is useless shit


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 13, 2019)

Who has more rep @DeVision or @Oreki ?


----------



## Steven (Aug 13, 2019)

Ok,TDA is gay

@Gledania


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Was planning to read it... isn't that part 7 is the most popular


yep and i had to check why. my favorite is part 5 and i tried reading part 6 but found it soo boring i read it with breaks in between  

hesitated on whether i should start p7 or not. the start was slow so i took a break and now resumed and finished. my 2nd favorite now lol


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> mafia games usually get heated while playing
> 
> man was oj that nice of a place?


I won't say OJ is a nice place in all aspect but for mafia, I can say it OJ is best... though the heating discussion is not my problem... it's the amount of fluff they do and I don't even like reading all these lol


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I won't say OJ is a nice place in all aspect but for mafia, I can say it OJ is best... though the heating discussion is not my problem... it's the amount of fluff they do and I don't even like reading all these lol


are you active on mafia games here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> yep and i had to check why. my favorite is part 5 and i tried reading part 6 but found it soo boring i read it with breaks in between
> 
> hesitate on whether i should start p7 or not. the start was slow so i took a break and now resumed and finished. my 2nd favorite now lol


Part 4 Jojo is last for me... after that I still haven't read any part of the Jojo and part 2 is my favorite in all


----------



## Oreki (Aug 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> are you active on mafia games here?


No, it's my second game first game wasn't special and all so didn't get to know about mafia of this community much but the current one is so different

It's good mafia community but I am really not fan of this much fluff or I am just not used to that..


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Part 4 Jojo is last for me... after that I still haven't read any part of the Jojo and part 2 is my favorite in all


you can watch the anime, would be easier

ahh the future sight haki user. i loved young joseph the most. best jojo    

the ending was so full of bullshit i laughed through it all with tears in my eyes


----------



## Mariko (Aug 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Doesn't alley members give a lot of reps if you act all witty and make threads... I got a lot of reps around the time I made threads on the alley and posted on threads



To think it took me around 7~8 years to break through heaven... 

Reps arn't what they used to be... 

Rare.

(Ok, reps power were shit back then and I only went in the Naruto/Op section, where reps are even more rare)


----------



## Nataly (Aug 13, 2019)

@Soca What happened to the banner of the section


----------



## MO (Aug 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> Shit happened.


Why don't you fix it?


----------



## Soca (Aug 13, 2019)

MO said:


> Why don't you fix it?


It's in the hands of the one above all.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2019)

Captain Marvel >> Thor ...change my mind!


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Captain Marve >> Thor ...change my mind!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


>


I am so serious :V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am so serious :V.


Kiddo subscribe here:


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am so serious :V.


I know and that's exactly the reason I will not argue but will say that you're wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Kiddo subscribe here:


I was playing Need for speed most wanted to just realize how suck I am in that game lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I will not argue but will say that you're wrong


I am not wrong I was sarcastic, I hate Captain Feminazi.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I was playing Need for speed most wanted to just realize how suck I am in that game lol


LOL, I can give you a save for the 05 version at 80% completion!


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am not wrong I was sarcastic, I hate Captain Feminazi.


That's make you even more wrong


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2019)

@Oreki  subscribe now .


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL, I can give you a save for the 05 version at 80% completion!


That's rookie save, I have save game with 100% completion


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  subscribe now .


Ayy


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's rookie save, I have save game with 100% completion


And ... I meant for this one :V.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

@QMS I already have subscribed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS I already have subscribed


Ok then .

Interesting ring if you like to play naked as me the game:


----------



## Ren. (Aug 14, 2019)

And one of the best rings in association with my current shield:


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

I don't play dark souls.... I have not enough time to play


----------



## Gledania (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2019)

Games again? Damnit.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

QMS with no game talk will be no QMS


----------



## Steven (Aug 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> QMS with no game talk will be no QMS


QMS with no Dark Souls will be no QMS


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> QMS with no Dark Souls will be no QMS


Now that's a right way to say it... I won't probably play dark soul for few more years lol


----------



## Steven (Aug 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Now that's a right way to say it... I won't probably play dark soul for few more years lol


I dont like DS(i played Nioh which is more or less the same).The game is to slow and have some garbage stuff like poison status and several stupid Bossfights


----------



## Mariko (Aug 14, 2019)

Daily reminder this is not a video games convo folks.


----------



## Steven (Aug 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Daily reminder this is not a video games convo folks.


Neither its a ass convo


----------



## Gledania (Aug 14, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> I dont like DS(i played Nioh which is more or less the same).The game is to slow and have some garbage stuff like poison status and several stupid Bossfights



Gitgud


----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> I dont like DS(i played Nioh which is more or less the same).The game is to slow and have some garbage stuff like poison status and several stupid Bossfights


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Aug 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Daily reminder this is not a video games convo folks.


What's this thread all about then?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Gitgud


Aka it is complex and I need to think before I slash.

And btw this is not even my favorite gaming series but it is better than the majority of games and it is RPG which is my favorite genre.

And DS >> NIOH.

Sekiro is a way better NIOH.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

This is my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

@Gledania  this is  @Acnologia  playing any From Software games:


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

@Kasai Kingu  subscribe now I just did my longest video yet:

@Oreki  watch the difference between weapons and how the same enemy can destroy you when you don't know the weapon.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Btw  I am playing these games on mouse and keyboard because I can!


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Gitgud


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Aka it is complex and I need to think before I slash.
> 
> And btw this is not even my favorite gaming series but it is better than the majority of games and it is RPG which is my favorite genre.
> 
> ...


Ds and nioh is more or less the same

How can ds be better


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> How can ds be better


Maybe because DS was the inspiration for NIOH and Sekiro is a way better NIOH.

BB is the must-play for owning a PS4.

I mean PS paid for the making of that game in similar terms to God of war, Uncharted and Lost of Us ... not that you will understand!


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Maybe because DS was the inspiration for NIOH and Sekiro is a way better NIOH.


And what is better between Ds,Bb and sekiro?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

@Acnologia  I don't understand you obsession to counter any argument related to DS to the fans of DS.
If you don't like it good, don't read what we say and move on.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> And what is better between Ds,Bb and sekiro?


All are different.
From what the fans say BB is the most unique but it is only on PS so the quality is not the greatest.
Sekiro is different but still a 90% approval rate by the fans.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

DS is boring and DS fans should move on to new game convo to talk about DS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

@QMS Talk about great games like Devil May Cry


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS Talk about great games like Devil May Cry


When I will have the mood to play it or the cash to buy DMC5 or Sekiro .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2019)

DMC

The ending is trash


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> All are different.
> From what the fans say BB is the most unique but it is only on PS so the quality is not the greatest.
> Sekiro is different but still a 90% approval rate by the fans.


BB the most unique?Because you can counter your enemys?

Also Orphen.Looks like the strongest Boss in all of from soft games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

Devil May Cry 5 gameplay is freaking great


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Devil May Cry 5 gameplay is freaking great


The ending is still crap


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Also Orphen.Looks like the strongest Boss in all of from soft games


Seams so :


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> The ending is still crap


You don't play DMC for the story you play TW3 for that!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> BB the most unique?Because you can counter your enemys?


I did not play it so I can not comment from personal opinion but it innovated the formula and some were implemented in even DSIII.

Sekiro seems to be the most unique for me but it is different from the rest, it is more of action adventure then a RPG!


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> The ending is still crap


I expected ending where Vergil comeback but not both Dante and Vergil go to underworld lol


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I expected ending where Vergil comeback but not both Dante and Vergil go to underworld lol


DMC 6 will be in the underworld so no Nero Zehaha!


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> DMC 6 will be in the underworld so no Nero Zehaha!


DMC6 will be Nero full time game


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> DMC6 will be Nero full time game


Let's make a bet then, If there is no Dante in DMC6 I will buy you DMC6 full price if that will be false, you will do this for me?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Let's make a bet then, If there is no Dante in DMC6 I will buy you DMC6 full price if that will be false, you will do this for me?


The bet is too unfavorable for me cuz Dante simply need to be in the game for you to win... let's bet that Nero will be protagonist again and your bet that he will not be


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> let's bet that Nero will be protagonist again and your bet that he will not be


LOL ... backtracking, I see  ... Nero is a protagonist in 4 and 5 ... !

NO you said that Nero is now the MC, yet Dante still needs to be there Zehaha, make up your mind!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The bet is too unfavorable for me cuz Dante simply need to be in the game for you to win


This is why, it is called a bet, I am not the one that says Dante will be solo in the game because I like him :V.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL ... backtracking, I see  ... Nero is a protagonist in 4 and 5 ... !
> 
> NO you said that Nero is now the MC, yet Dante still needs to be there Zehaha, make up your mind!


You're the one who back tracking cuz I never said Dante will not be in the game and You said Nero will not be the main character of DMC6 which I simply replied that he will be which has nothing to do with Dante appearing in the game


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

@QMS Now you simply afraid that Nero will be protagonist again that's why you trying to bet on something obvious like that lol


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> you said Nero will not be the main character of DMC6


He never was, 4 has 2 protagonists that share 20 acts.
5 has 3 protagonists.

Dante has 4 games that he was solo the MC.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS Now you simply afraid that Nero will be protagonist again that's why you trying to bet on something obvious like that lol


Mate, again I am not the one that wants Dante as solo MC, he already had a game before 5 and no the dynamic is better with Nero V/ Vergil.

So again if you have the guts to bet on Nero been solo then do so .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> He never was, 4 has 2 protagonists that share 20 acts.
> 5 has 3 protagonists.
> 
> Dante has 4 games that he was solo the MC.


Dante has actually 3 games as MC not including Ninja theory DmC: Devil may Cry cuz that game is failer though I do like that game in action purpose yeah Nero will always be protagonist now which make more sense thinking he just got his devil powers at the end of the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate, again I am not the one that wants Dante as solo MC, he already had a game before 5 and no the dynamic is better with Nero V/ Vergil.
> 
> So again if you have the guts to bet on Nero been solo then do so .


Well why I simply bet on something stupid as that when this generation games hardly have a protagonist who soloes the entire game... especially from capcom, but Nero will be protagonist again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Ninja theory DmC: Devil may Cry cuz that game is failer


False the game was not a failure it was different to a regular DMC, the game is great!


Oreki said:


> Nero will always be protagonist now which more sense thinking he just got his devil powers at the end of the game


You are saying like in any game he was the only protagonist in 5 he was only a 3rd of the game and the end bosses Dante did them Zehaha.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> DMC6 will be Nero full time game


Then make up your mind first!


Oreki said:


> this generation games hardly have a protagonist


Really now, Gerald TW3, ELEX one protag, Sekiro one protag.

There are many more games with one protag then with multiple but I digress.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> False the game was not a failure it was different to a regular DMC, the game is great!


It was failer as DMC not failer as the game, why do you think DMC took 10 years to launch the sequel 



QMS said:


> You are saying like in any game he was the only protagonist in 5 he was only a 3rd of the game and the end bosses Dante did them Zehaha.


Nero is the protagonist of DMC4 and 5, other playing characters are simply other main characters who are not protagonist... and don't forget V + Dante all stages including is not equal to the number of chapters Nero appeared in. Though Stage 20 was Nero play which is the last stage and a good way to end the fight with the protagonist


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Really now, Gerald TW3, ELEX one protag, Sekiro one protag.
> 
> There are many more games with one protag then with multiple but I digress.


'Hardly' not 'absolutely'



QMS said:


> Then make up your mind first!


That was mainly completely sarcasm to your post saying Nero will not be in DMC6


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> 'Hardly' not 'absolutely'


There are less games with multiple MC then with one so this is false.
Check again.


Oreki said:


> That was mainly completely sarcasm to your post saying Nero will not be in DMC6


What is sarcasm: V?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That was mainly completely sarcasm to your post saying Nero will not be in DMC6


I am mainly posting this because you are obsessed with Nero, even though the MC of the DMC IP will always be Dante .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> There are less games with multiple MC then with one so this is false.
> Check again.


Well, I said especially capcom, there are a lot of games with single MC but capcom most of the games nowadays are with multiplayer... Nowadays is not equal to all time, I don't play many western games 



QMS said:


> What is sarcasm: V?


Something you fail to understand :V


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am mainly posting this because you are obsessed with Nero, even though the MC of the DMC IP will always be Dante .


Well I am not obsessed maybe I am(lol) but yeah Nero already took over the Dante protagonist part whether people like it or not but... I do love Dante as MC but I like Nero even more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well I am not obsessed maybe I am(lol) but yeah Nero already took over the Dante protagonist


We are making progress, tell me now about your childhood sir?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

@QMS Let's talk about One Piece too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> We are making progress, tell me now about your childhood sir?


What progress? I still believe what I believed before this argument... tell me, sir, why do you refuse to accept great sarcastic protagonist like Nero


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> why do you refuse to accept great sarcastic protagonist like Nero


I don't, that was the point, me teasing you does not refute that DMC's IP brand MC is Dante.

The Reboot was made with Dante in mind not Nero.
The can Reboot the story and make Dante again the MC or explore the underworld as I said.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> I don't, that was the point, me teasing you does not refute that DMC's IP brand MC is Dante.


Nero is more good


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nero is more good


Here educate yourself Kiddo:

DMC as a brand!


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Here educate yourself Kiddo:
> 
> DMC as a brand!




I already have watched the anime and this still doesn't change that Nero is the great current DMC protagonist with absolutely gorgeous combat skills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I already have watched the anime and this still doesn't change that Nero is the great current DMC protagonist with absolutely gorgeous combat skills


Here educate yourself some more about games:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Here educate yourself some more about games:


I am bored with this talk now lol


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2019)

Tonight,QMS joins the hunt


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 15, 2019)

I have 1 year of free time and have no idea how to spend it


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> I have 1 year of free time and have no idea how to spend it


Hopefully @Donquixote Doflamingo drops the thread about the Grandmasters' true strength soon so you can atleast spend some of that free time debunking the haters.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 16, 2019)

@Flame  FIFA, in general, is crap, made by EA that was voted crappies company 2 times in America.

It has loot boxes and they are the pioneers of these mechanics.

So yes I will not comment about those games.


----------



## Steven (Aug 16, 2019)

EA

Thanks for killing Mass Effect...


----------



## Oreki (Aug 16, 2019)

Every football game is same, every season they just change graphics lol


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2019)

*Still talking video games*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 16, 2019)

Luffy neg diff Kaido... A new topic in this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 16, 2019)

Does anyone have links to those Pica will be an extreme difficulty fight for Zoro/Zoro went all out against Pica threads?

I've been trying to find them for ages.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2019)

Friday finally.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 16, 2019)

But no one piece chapter sadly


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But no one piece chapter sadly



What are they doing. Damnit.

Oh, and be careful not to spoil here.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What are they doing. Damnit.
> 
> Oh, and be careful not to spoil here.


I don't read spoilers lol, I think it's late due typhoon or something like that... I read the news article on the Reddit, I think they might translate late


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2019)

Oh. Didn't know that. Well, reading the chapter saturday morning is also good.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh. Didn't know that. Well, reading the chapter saturday morning is also good.


We waited that much then waiting for little more won't going to harm us... I will be fine as long as Luffy is in the chapter lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 16, 2019)

Reddit

Full of white knights


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What are they doing. Damnit.
> 
> Oh, and be careful not to spoil here.



Can’t believe Denjiro is Admiral Ryokugyo


----------



## Oreki (Aug 16, 2019)

Well if this ends up true, we at least can complain about T.D.A to mods


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Can’t believe Denjiro is Admiral Ryokugyo



I hope @Soca bans your ass!


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2019)

@T.D.A I'll give you Denjiro:


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2019)

Ok fellas, we all must go here and vote for #3



It's a good friend of all of us and our greatest benefactor, but as long as the contest is open he must remain anonymous. 

He deserves our support and we must show the Alley that the OL rules this forum!

So I count on you sweeties! Show the world our power! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oreki (Aug 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok fellas, we all must go here and vote for #3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to vote the no.3 but then some magical being come in my way and said if I voted for number 3 I have to face the real wrath of all these junky people for not being witty, I was afraid, I didn't wanted to trust this, but at the same time I wanted to not feel the wrath of junky people... my fingers moved and ended up voting the number 4. 

I think someone is afraid that there will be no competition that's why they set some magical being to not let vote the entry number 3


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I was trying to vote the no.3 but then some magical being come in my way and said if I voted for number 3 I have to face the real wrath of all these junky people for not being witty, I was afraid, I didn't wanted to trust this, but at the same time I wanted to not feel the wrath of junky people... my fingers moved and ended up voting the number 4.
> 
> I think someone is afraid that there will be no competition that's why they set some magical being to not let vote the entry number 3



I'll remember this you traitor


----------



## Oreki (Aug 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'll remember this you traitor


I am no traitor, you're just two hours late to advertise this


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am no traitor, you're just two hours late to advertise this


----------



## Steven (Aug 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok fellas, we all must go here and vote for #3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok,i voted for #8


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Ok,i voted for #8



Thanks Acno. I knew I could count on you... 


Wait a minute


----------



## Steven (Aug 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Thanks Acno. I knew I could count on you...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute


----------



## Oreki (Aug 16, 2019)

It seems Marie gonna out all the traitor of OL with this


----------



## Steven (Aug 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It seems Marie gonna out all the traitor of OL with this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Aug 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Law (Aug 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Aug 16, 2019)

:Marie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Does anyone have links to those Pica will be an extreme difficulty fight for Zoro/Zoro went all out against Pica threads?


I only have links to those that say Pica can not be defeated by Cracker or any high tier that does not have the AOE of Zoro!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

@Gledania  new weapon:

Well, it is an old weapon of mine from DSI !


You can find it in my collection here:


----------



## Izaya X (Aug 17, 2019)

How ya guys can see how many reps somebody else have tho ?


----------



## MO (Aug 17, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> How ya guys can see how many reps somebody else have tho ?


you can't.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> How ya guys can see how many reps somebody else have tho ?


That is a secret .


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

MO said:


> you can't.


For example, I know that he has more than me .


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> I only have links to those that say Pica can not be defeated by Cracker or any high tier that does not have the AOE of Zoro!



The threads i'm looking for are from before OJ closed.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

@Oreki 
Some education for you again:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki
> Some education for you again:


I am bored with game talk rn... let's talk about something else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 17, 2019)

@Flame did you get flamed


----------



## Flame (Aug 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame did you get flamed


whaddya mean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> whaddya mean


It simply means you can't understand easy English


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> easy English


Hmmm ... that is cute as always .


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

@Izaya X , Eren is dead, I told you:


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

GG


----------



## Oreki (Aug 17, 2019)

Stop spoiling you old man


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

GG 2:


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Stop spoiling you old man


Muda muda .


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Stop spoiling you old man


----------



## Steven (Aug 17, 2019)

Marie said:


>


----------



## Oreki (Aug 17, 2019)

The way Marie saying Eren and Zeke are brothers is like trying to make it obvious that she's trying to give spoilers. Good for me, they are not going to complain if I spoiled some series to them


----------



## Mariko (Aug 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The way Marie saying Eren and Zeke are brothers is like trying to make it obvious that she's trying to give spoilers. Good for me, they are not going to complain if I spoiled some series to them



Blame @QMS


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The way Marie saying Eren and Zeke are brothers is like trying to make it obvious that she's trying to give spoilers. Good for me, they are not going to complain if I spoiled some series to them


Do it, can you do it, I wonder what you have read and you can spoiler me with.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 17, 2019)

Look at all these suspects trying to turn my kind soul into a monster


----------



## Ren. (Aug 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Look at all these suspects trying to turn my kind soul into a monster


The only thing you can is the next arcs of OP, the rest meh to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> The only thing you can is the next arcs of OP, the rest meh to me.


Okay, you made your point. But you still haven't seen the half of my power


----------



## DeVision (Aug 17, 2019)

Good evening.


----------



## Law (Aug 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening.


Evening, Bitch.

What'd @Red Admiral get banned for this time?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening.


Evening. Today is rather silent here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Aug 17, 2019)

Law said:


> What'd @Red Admiral get banned for this time?


This community can't handle a white knight of Shanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 17, 2019)

Law said:


> Evening, Bitch.
> 
> What'd @Red Admiral get banned for this time?



Only Squidward is allowed to say that here. 



Oreki said:


> Evening. Today is rather silent here



Yep. But the telegram section is more active because of the chapter I guess.


----------



## Steven (Aug 17, 2019)

Law said:


> Evening, Bitch.
> 
> What'd @Red Admiral get banned for this time?


Shanks fans deserve the ban


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Aug 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Where are you from?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where are you from?


If you mean my place of residence, then it is Serbia. That is how I recognised "Death and the Dervish" a few months ago when I joined and iirc you talked about it, or smth from it. Thanks for asking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> If you mean my place of residence, then it is Serbia. That is how I recognised "Death and the Dervish" a few months ago when I joined and iirc you talked about it, or smth from it. Thanks for asking.


Hmm, someone made some friends with high rep Zehaha.

Congrats on the 2M .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This community can't handle a white knight of Shanks


And yet we have too many for WSS as always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> If you mean my place of residence, then it is Serbia. That is how I recognised "Death and the Dervish" a few months ago when I joined and iirc you talked about it, or smth from it. Thanks for asking.



Oh.. I thought I saw someone typing "brate" to you. That's why I asked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

@Gledania  this is the most retarded fight yet for me:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Gledania  this is the most retarded fight yet for me:


And this is how you should defeat them:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Aug 18, 2019)

@Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn
or any mod that is active now. 
Can you please change the thread title of my Formal debate thread. 
I typed Money instead of Monkey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

Amol said:


> I typed Money instead of Monkey.


But that is perfect .


----------



## DeVision (Aug 18, 2019)

Amol said:


> @Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn
> or any mod that is active now.
> Can you please change the thread title of my Formal debate thread.
> I typed Money instead of Monkey.



You're just advertising your thread, admit it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're just advertising your thread, admit it.


It is that obcious I mean obvious?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Aug 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> But that is perfect .


Nami would love that surname. 


DeVision said:


> You're just advertising your thread, admit it.


Nah that is my Swipe acting up. I don't type exactly. I trace approximate spelling on keypad. Sometimes these kinds of typos happens because of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2019)

Amol said:


> @Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn
> or any mod that is active now.
> Can you please change the thread title of my Formal debate thread.
> I typed Money instead of Monkey.


Live with your mistake.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> Live with your mistake.


Sorry to ask you again, do I have access to the bathhouse, I don't know if you answered my question before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sorry to ask you again, do I have access to the bathhouse, I don't know if you answered my question before?


Not sure. You have to ask an admin for access anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> Not sure. You have to ask an admin for access anyways.


PM or ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 18, 2019)

That animation  making an episode of half a chapter.  Back in the days it was 1.5 chspters for one pisode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> That animation  making an episode of half a chapter.  Back in the days it was 1.5 chspters for one pisode


What do I do, I have a stalker ?

He for 20m is checking all of my comments and gives them lewd rating?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> What do I do, I have a stalker ?
> 
> He for 20m is checking all of my comments and gives them lewd rating?



Stalk him in return.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> PM or ?


Yea just pm one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Aug 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> That animation  making an episode of half a chapter.  Back in the days it was 1.5 chspters for one pisode


Well at least they're giving quality in episode


----------



## Gledania (Aug 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well at least they're giving quality in episode



Agreed. 


But there is a special scene I'm waiting.... and I want it bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well at least they're giving quality in episode


Sup kiddo!


----------



## Oreki (Aug 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> But there is a special scene I'm waiting.... and I want it bad


How bad... why this so special?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sup kiddo!


Sup old man, how are you


----------



## Gledania (Aug 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How bad... why this so special?



We all know why


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hmm, someone made some friends with high rep Zehaha.
> 
> Congrats on the 2M .


Thanks man. 






DeVision said:


> Oh.. I thought I saw someone typing "brate" to you. That's why I asked.


Yeah, someone did. I am from Serbia. You? If you do not mind my asking?


----------



## Steven (Aug 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> That animation  *making an episode of half a chapter.*  Back in the days it was 1.5 chspters for one pisode


One of the reason why i dropped the OP Anime.

Its trash


----------



## Izaya X (Aug 18, 2019)

Can’t wait for Dragon Kaido 

Toei please make a good job


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sorry to ask you again, do I have access to the bathhouse, I don't know if you answered my question before?



You horny man


----------



## Mariko (Aug 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You horny man



There's no BH anymore anyway, just an Alley "adult" subsection.


----------



## Steven (Aug 18, 2019)

Alley

The best place for rep hoe´s

Right Marie?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 18, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Alley
> 
> The best place for rep hoe´s
> 
> Right Marie?



I didn't wait the Alley to become this forum biggest and most famous hoe you newb. 

Though I'm not a repwhore...


----------



## DeVision (Aug 18, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge Mostar, but currently living in Germany.


----------



## Steven (Aug 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> I didn't wait the Alley to become this forum biggest and most famous hoe you newb.
> 
> Though I'm not a repwhore...


No way in hell will the Alley section bigger than the Naruto section or Naruto battledome

Ofc you are not


----------



## Mariko (Aug 18, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> No way in hell will the Alley section bigger than the Naruto section or Naruto battledome
> 
> Ofc you are not



You misread my post obviously


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 18, 2019)

Never really cared about rep but now I want that swirly thing. Need another 800k though


----------



## Steven (Aug 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> You misread my post obviously


----------



## Steven (Aug 18, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Never really cared about rep but now I want that swirly thing. Need another 800k though


@Rep Bot


----------



## Mariko (Aug 18, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Never really cared about rep but now *I want that swirly thing.* Need another 800k though


----------



## Steven (Aug 18, 2019)

Marie said:


>


Rainbows are better


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 18, 2019)

@repbot give me rep please


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> The best place for rep hoe´s


Hmmm ... that is interesting got to make that spiral full .


----------



## Ren. (Aug 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @repbot give me rep please


I only want +23M, not much Zehaha


----------



## DeVision (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @repbot give me rep please



Does this work?


----------



## Steven (Aug 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Does this work?


Yes.

I got 100000 rep points some hours ago


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Yes.
> 
> I got 100000 rep points some hours ago


Give me the half of this


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Yes.
> 
> I got 100000 rep points some hours ago



You have too much rep


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A probably have full functionating spiral, he just lying to us


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You have too much rep



Did you get my 50k from the alley banner contest btw?

With yours it should be a 100K boost


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Did you get my 50k from the alley banner contest btw?
> 
> With yours it should be a 100K boost



Haven't got anything yet, why don't you want the 50k?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Haven't got anything yet, why don't you want the 50k?



I don't need them...


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


>





Acnologia said:


> @Rep Bot


@Rep Bot Can I haz 800k rep plz?11!? Thx bye


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> I don't need them...


Your feelings are hurt when some user said that entry no.3 and 9 are just there for reps


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Your feelings are hurt when some user said that entry no.3 and 9 are just there for reps



Indeed.

Precisely because I didn't participate for reps -cause I don't need some (not this way). 

Not to mention that 50k is what I get everyday on average...


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Precisely because I didn't participate for reps -cause I don't need some (not this way).
> 
> *Not to mention that 50k is what I get everyday on average...*



Interesting.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Interesting.



Just yesterday (it was a good day I admit):


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Precisely because I didn't participate for reps -cause I don't need some (not this way).
> 
> Not to mention that 50k is what I get everyday on average...


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> T.D.A probably have full functionating spiral, he just lying to us


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Just yesterday (it was a good day I admit):


No, do it again, now you have more .


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>


He has 50M, more than likely.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Just yesterday (it was a good day I admit):


@Marie  stop flexing on us or I will call @Nataly  Zehaha.

I also got 41k+ so I can also flex a little


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Steven (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You have too much rep


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> No, do it again, now you have more .



You can rep back in time?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

@Marie give me rep, don't ask why


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Marie give me rep, don't ask why



Done


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Done


Thanks. Now I have 2.5M reps total lol


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> He has 50M, more than likely.



Seriously I've got a teeny weeny spiral


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Seriously I've got a teeny weeny spiral


How teeny weeny your spiral is?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Seriously I've got a teeny weeny spiral


Picture or it is BIG!


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Thanks. Now I have 2.5M reps total lol



Sad times when new OJ members surpass you.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Thanks. Now I have 2.5M reps total lol


LEWD, not that I care I got 5k likes 

MY PRECIOUS.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How teeny weeny your spiral is?


Hmm, so that was the new threshold 2.5M

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Sad times when new OJ members surpass you.


Nah, that can't be true


----------



## Steven (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Seriously I've got a teeny weeny spiral


Stop talking shit

You have over 24K posts and you are a member since 10 years+


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Plus he has almost 1.5k likes which is feat considering he's an NF member from the old era


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

Guys showing their millions and I am like 

MEH   

*supercaLIKEfragilisticexpialidocious that is what is  GOT*


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Plus he has almost 1.5k likes which is feat considering he's an NF member from the old era


He has a few M at least if not more the 10M!


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

@T.D.A 

hehehe


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Stop talking shit
> 
> You have over 24K posts and you are a member since 10 years+


LOL ... If I am not mistaken you have close to 9M if not more Zehaha.

Or even 10M+ Zehaha this is amusing.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 19, 2019)

>nobody cares about rep
>still talking like 5 pages about rep in 2019
>kek

(rep me more you bstrds)


----------



## Steven (Aug 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL ... If I am not mistaken you have close to 9M if not more Zehaha.
> 
> Or even 10M+ Zehaha this is amusing.


not even close

I have 7M


----------



## Steven (Aug 19, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> >nobody cares about rep
> >still talking like 5 pages about rep in 2019
> >kek
> 
> (rep me more you bstrds)


Rep-Bitch


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> not even close
> 
> I have 7M


Hmmm, that does not add up... so it is not 500k per section ... meh.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> >nobody cares about rep
> >still talking like 5 pages about rep in 2019
> >kek
> 
> (rep me more you bstrds)


Comment more in here and I will rep you myself.


----------



## Rob (Aug 19, 2019)

I see what's going on here. Stop it right now


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> I see what's going on here. Stop it right now


How many yout got, these reps


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> hehehe



The like system was introduced later on, and I wasn't active for 10+ years lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How many yout got, these reps


No. 


@Soca cleanse this place before it's too late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How many yout got, these reps



His is too big.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> His is too big.


He's too strong, let's eliminate him before he gets in our way too much


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> No.
> 
> 
> @Soca cleanse this place before it's too late


Did something happen?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Stop this dicks contest already.

Reps ans Likes mean shit. 

Only the "funny" rating does.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

So it seems we know that we don't need to give Marie funny ratings from now on


----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2019)

@Gledania @Marie this song has been a hit for the past year in my country


pretty sure you guys can understand 80% of the song. is he saying good things or not?


----------



## Steven (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop this dicks contest already.
> 
> Reps ans Likes mean shit.
> 
> Only the "funny" rating does.


"Tier specialist"


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Gledania @Marie this song has been a hit for the past year in my country
> 
> 
> pretty sure you guys can understand 80% of the song. is he saying good things or not?



Lol who's that clown?

Nah, he's saying random shits, comme ci comme ça.

And ffs, using an auto-tune in 2019


----------



## Steven (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So it seems we know that we don't need to give Marie funny ratings from now on


Or the fart "rainbow" rating


----------



## Gledania (Aug 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Gledania @Marie this song has been a hit for the past year in my country
> 
> 
> pretty sure you guys can understand 80% of the song. is he saying good things or not?




He look as gay as you. 


Oh and his song is terrible. But I'm 90% sure the youtube comment will be focused on the palestinian/Israelian conflict and not about the song itself


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Btw, @Gledania what music are you into?

T'écoutes quoi? Un peu de tout ou bien?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Btw, @Gledania what music are you into?
> 
> T'écoutes quoi? Un peu de tout ou bien?



Ouai de tout mais j'aime bien le hard rock.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ouai de tout mais j'aime bien le hard rock.



Genre?

J'étais certaine que t'écoutais du rap Belge... 

Si ça existe


----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2019)

comme ci comme ca fellas i speak french fluently


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Comment more in here and I will rep you myself.


Thanks, will do.


Marie said:


> Stop this dicks contest already.
> 
> Reps ans Likes mean shit.
> 
> Only the "funny" rating does.


Says the one who bragged about getting 50k a day 



Marie said:


> Belge


Stromae


----------



## Gledania (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Genre?
> 
> J'étais certaine que t'écoutais du rap Belge...
> 
> Si ça existe



Damso est belge non ?

Sinon non j'aime pas (ou plus) le rap depuis bien longtemps


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Thanks, will do.
> 
> Says the one who bragged about getting 50k a day



Not my fault if ppl rep me


----------



## Mob (Aug 19, 2019)

you can have 1000000 likes but if you have bellow 2000 funnys you are still dull as hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 19, 2019)

Me when I found out Luffy got twice the panel times of zoro :


yo the comment in that video are amazing


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Damso est belge non ?
> 
> Sinon non j'aime pas (ou plus) le rap depuis bien longtemps



Don't know "Damso"...

But what kind of hard rock? Old school or else?


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 19, 2019)

Haha you're surprised? Though it's quite interesting to see who's got how much panel time.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Don't know "Damso"...
> 
> But what kind of hard rock? Old school or else?



slipknot , Rammstein ,  Korn , Linkin park , Disturbed , three day graces , bullet for my valentine...

And few groups no ones knows (christian rock groups) like Thousand foot krutch , Skillet , pilliars ...


----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2019)

those are the generic amv bands

i wonder how you got to know them


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

I think I am about to get banned


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 19, 2019)

Gled is as generic as they come


----------



## Gledania (Aug 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> those are the generic amv bands
> 
> i wonder how you got to know them



AMV 

basically my childhood


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 19, 2019)

btw i like christian rock


----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I think I am about to get banned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Aug 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> btw i like christian rock


Then I have a good new for you :



Jesus love you


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Flame said:


>


I made the death note thread in the alley... which I think against the rules in many ways lol


----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Then I have a good new for you :
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus love you


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Speaking of music taste, I like metal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 19, 2019)

@Flame

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Flame


sounds pretty nice but also a bit depressing for my taste  


check the beat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Speaking of music taste, I like metal



I like almost everything, but especially reggae, ragga, rap/hip-hop, jazz, traditional african musics and shits like that. 

I pay a great attention to the lyrics. I want dem to make sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> I like almost everything, but especially reggae, ragga, rap/hip-hop, jazz, traditional african musics and shits like that.
> 
> I pay a great attention to the lyrics. I want dem to make sense.


I like most of the genre as long as the song is great, just a few days ago I found that song and it's pretty good in lyrics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> btw i like christian rock







obligatory "that's for blasphemy" meme in coming


----------



## Gledania (Aug 19, 2019)

@Flame I found a video about you and your boys dancing/singing in Israel :


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I like most of the genre as long as the song is great, just a few days ago I found that song and it's pretty good in lyrics



Smooth as fuck. I like it.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Smooth as fuck. I like it.


It is. For a few last days, I am just listening to random songs that I have never listen to, and this became one of them


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Other style, but I like both the music and the lyrics:


Another one:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Flame I found a video about you and your boys dancing/singing in Israel :


ayy the song goes kinda hard tho


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Other style, but I like both the music and the lyrics:
> 
> 
> Another one:


Catch & Release, damn this so is cool and relaxing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I think I am about to get banned



Posting porn?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Posting porn?


Why I am going to do that lol 

I was talking about that death note thread


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Posting porn?



No no.

Just randomly killing ppl. 

Nothing dramatic.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why I am going to do that lol
> 
> I was talking about that death note thread



You're sending death notes in PMs? To who? @QMS ?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You're sending death notes in PMs? To who? @QMS ?


My psychopath alley thread for killing people


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> btw i like christian rock


Didn't Twenty One Pilots start out with Christian rock? Not sure IIRC.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

@Kinjin We must make an OP puzzle like @Whitebeard did in the Alley but only us, OLards, can understand. 

FFS!


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Wait, are @Gin and @Whitebeard the same person? 

Interesting...


----------



## Gin (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait, are @Gin and @Whitebeard the same person?
> 
> Interesting...


imagine having a one piece username


----------



## Oreki (Aug 19, 2019)

Double account


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Gin said:


> imagine having a one piece username



Nice try, white moustache.


----------



## Gin (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nice try, white moustache.


detective work doesn't suit u kiddo, stick to ur tiers and ur shanks vs mihawk and ur GODA


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Gin said:


> detective work doesn't suit u kiddo, stick to ur tiers and ur shanks vs mihawk and ur GODA



Yeah yeah...

So, how will I call you now?

Dramabeard?

Ginbeard?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

Gin said:


> imagine having a one piece username



Don't you have a Bleach username?


----------



## Nataly (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> We must make an OP puzzle like @Whitebeard did in the Alley


Don't follow, but establish and lead


----------



## Gin (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Don't you have a Bleach username?


gin could come from all sorts of places

even one piece

oh god


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Don't follow, but establish and lead



Dumm yeahhh! 

Follow me crewmates, I'm the captain now!


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Dumm yeahhh!
> 
> Follow me crewmates, I'm the captain now!



Who's FM?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Here my top tier puzzle


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who's FM?



No FM.

As @Nataly suggested me, I must be a total tyran.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here my top tier puzzle



Hehe @Whitebeard  (or Gin no matter) see how I can ridicule you?


----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2019)

guys you should do what he says. i just got an email saying i'm gonna get my stand power soon. can't wait


----------



## Steven (Aug 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> btw i like christian rock


Faith+1


----------



## Steven (Aug 19, 2019)

Gin said:


> imagine having a one piece username


imagine having a one piece username with a Bleach Avatar

@Whitebeard


----------



## Steven (Aug 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here my top tier puzzle


Law>Drake


----------



## Gledania (Aug 19, 2019)

By far the funniest post ever



Muah said:


> It's impossible for somebody to keep posting and never say shit but yet here you are. I keep reading your post in a 5 year old voice because that's your identity on this forum. a kid who says I want I want i want. Even Sakura has matured over the years better, her and her shit husband.
> 
> 
> 
> God I hate to qoute Naruto but your like the fucking Uchiha squad that Itachi slapped around because they thought they were hot shit through arrogance alone. Small little puddles that accidentally touched the ocean only to realize how little they actually knew. There's at least 20 questions I know you don't know about COO that this forum could be discussing but they're to busy riding Zoros dick into every new discussion and shit posting to have an actual debate. Thats why this forum is only a spiraling vertex of shit, trolling and fucking bandwidth crushing amounts of fucking smileys that drive me fucking mad. Every week a new fucking smiley. a fucking tomato a cat in bed some knew black guy smiling that people fucking spam for weeks on end until finally it cements it's self into a meaningless exclamation point at the end of every post that fucking losers post instead of having an actual emotion or valid point they just post a fucking smiley of al sharpton because society has lost touch with reality and we live in a post truth society where it doesnt' matter if what you say or how you feel is valid or important it matters how many cowards can get it to trend on youtube or twitter to eat away at the hearts of actual living people. Mindless drivel that would have been ignored 15 years ago forcing it's way down the throats of millions indiscriminately and without purpose. And that's what you use to fucking argue against me. The problem must be the Zero tolerance for bullying that would foster such slimy banter to blend into an actual conversation with out somebody jumping from behind your computer to pull your underwear over your head for being smarmy.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> slipknot , R*ammstein *, Korn , *Linkin park , Disturbed , three day graces , *bullet for my valentine...
> 
> And few groups no ones knows (christian rock groups) like *Thousand foot* krutch , *Skillet *, pilliars ...



Meh, same taste here so I am disappointed.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You're sending death notes in PMs? To who? @QMS ?


I am a fucking good, Kami Tenchi is the name, Death note means shit to me!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

Gin said:


> gin could come from all sorts of places
> 
> even one piece
> 
> oh god


Nope, Bleach it is.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 19, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge why I can not give 3k yet, damn.

2995 that is too low for a god-like like me.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Light D Lamperouge why I can not give 3k yet, damn.
> 
> 2995 that is too low for a god-like me.


I have to see that in effect, lewd man.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am a fucking good, Kami Tenchi is the name, Death note means shit to me!


Yes that's why death note is enough to take you down from this existance


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yes that's why death note is enough to take you down from this existance


Mate, Kami Tenchi is GOG itself Zehaha.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate, Kami Tenchi is GOG itself Zehaha.


Death note is above god level


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2019)

Death note was ok.

But nothing special tbh


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Death note is above god level


Death note means nothing to an entity that is omnipotent.

He is above 3 entities that are outerversal to entities that observe the 12th D and above.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Death note was ok.


It is one of the best shonen, what are you saying LOL.


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2019)

Repbot gives me a informative rating


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> It is one of the best shonen, what are you saying LOL.


Nah,L is cool but Light is a asshole.Its also a anime which you cant watch several times.Because you know how it ends


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Nah,L is cool but Light is a asshole.


Mening it did it;s job.

I hate Akainu meaning it is a great character.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

@Jo Ndule  come here for a moment.


----------



## Jo Ndule (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Jo Ndule  come here for a moment.


Why


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Jo Ndule said:


> Why


Cool place with cool members.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 20, 2019)

@Marie I received 100k from Repbot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 20, 2019)

@Acnologia true story


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

Can I get free reps too


----------



## Sade (Aug 20, 2019)

Top 3 Anime.

1) Neon Genesis Evangelion
2) Death Note
3) fullmetal alchemist brotherhood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 20, 2019)

Sade said:


> Top 3 Anime.
> 
> 1) Neon Genesis Evangelion
> 2) Death Note
> 3) fullmetal alchemist brotherhood



Gintama should be on that list


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

I like code Geass more


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

@T.D.A your rep power is few times more than this


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @T.D.A your rep power is few times more than this



What do u mean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What do u mean


You gave me 1.5K reps while your rep power was around 6.5k when I joined NF months ago


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2019)

Sade said:


> Top 3 Anime.
> 
> 1) *Neon Genesis Evangelion*
> 2) Death Note
> 3) fullmetal alchemist brotherhood


The most important Anime ever.This series brought me back to Animes.Man,i cant wait for Evangelion 3.0+1.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

@Marie


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Marie



Yes?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> Yes?


 

Not cool... with these numbers I am not getting full functioning spiral anytime soon


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Not cool... with these numbers I am not getting full functioning spiral anytime soon



Be patient. Youl'll get that ugly spiral soon enough... 

Ed: I perso prefer the pink reps bar


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> Be patient. Youl'll get that ugly spiral soon enough...
> 
> Ed: I perso prefer the pink reps bar


Even if it's ugly it's still better than empty spiral... though I prefer red one but don't like getting negged


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

@Marie


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You gave me 1.5K reps while your rep power was around 6.5k when I joined NF months ago



I am like Zoro post-TS, I haven't gone all out yet.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I am like Zoro post-TS, I haven't gone all out yet.


Post TS Zoro going all out like saying waiting for the moon to come down to earth


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I am like Zoro post-TS, I haven't gone all out yet.


 


You are too stronk then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

I honestly imagined that Light D used these emojis when I saw in notification he replied in this thread


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I honestly imagined that Light D used these emojis when I saw in notification he replied in this thread


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


This time I only imagined that blue emoji lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This time I only imagined that blue emoji lol


I am not that predictable. 

:gitgud


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie I received 100k from Repbot


WHERE IS MY 100M then ??


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Sade said:


> Top 3 Anime.
> 
> 1) Neon Genesis Evangelion
> 2) Death Note
> 3) fullmetal alchemist brotherhood


LOL ...

Code Geass and Topa Lagan says hello.

And I am not including Senien in here.

But good taste there what can I say.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

I remember OL hosted mafia game before... why not do it again, I can host it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I remember OL hosted mafia game before... why not do it again, I can host it


Fear my new 3k power mortal.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Fear my new 3k power mortal.


Sure. if there is something to afraid of


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Sure. if there is something to afraid of


By the way mortal, how was your day?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 20, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am not that predictable.
> 
> :gitgud



You are lewd man


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> By the way mortal, how was your day?


Normal. what about you


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am not that predictable.
> 
> :gitgud


Dude, you have your Blue Will Smith ...

Don't dare, this is mine :

:gitgud
:gitgud
:gitgud
:gitgud
:gitgud:gitgud:gitgud


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Normal. what about you


Work as always .


----------



## Gledania (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Work as always .


 Take this one as your own emote


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Work as always .


Well it wasn't that bad then considering it was your regular day


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well it wasn't that bad then considering it was your regular day


Do you want to start drama;
@tangerine07 -chan  @Oreki  is bulling me again .


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Do you want to start dram;
> @tangerine07 -chan  @Oreki  is bulling me again .


I am not bulling you. it just you're getting bullied


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Take this one as your own emote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 20, 2019)

@Rep Bot i need to hit 2 million rep, it’s the last swag medal I need. Also the only one that is actually hard


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 20, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You are lewd man


Wrong section I am afraid. You lewd man. 

 






QMS said:


> Dude, you have your Blue Will Smith ...
> 
> Don't dare, this is mine :
> 
> ...


We can share man.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

Inb4 Boruto section is a lot active on chapter releasing days... don't let OL section be down


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Izaya X (Aug 21, 2019)

Damn I want to use my di caprio emoji here but it doesn’t got elected.
Corrupt system


It’s the best emoji out there tho


----------



## Flame (Aug 21, 2019)

SSJ9K

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mob (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Izaya X (Aug 21, 2019)

Mob said:


>


He must have meant daddy and not Namek mommy.
Sad world for him  , females doesn’t exist in Namek.
He needs to play with his dende alone lol


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 21, 2019)

My ASOIAF book collection just arrived. 

Time to forget about the atrocities of the show.


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 21, 2019)

Just got stung by angry bees while I was mowing the lawn.

Why nature, why? 

Now I know how you felt during that OL game, @Gledania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 21, 2019)

Batman Begins still one of the best superhero movies ever made:


----------



## Mariko (Aug 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Batman Begins still one of the best superhero movies ever made:



Shit movie.

And nothing back bruh? After all I did for you? 

-Gave you my big ava's rights
-Gave you my 50k 
-Rep'd you as much as I could 
-Helped and came to take your side during your ban

And not even a simple "thank you"?

FFS mane.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Batman Begins still one of the best superhero movies ever made:


The Dark Knight>>>any superhero movie.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Shit movie.
> 
> And nothing back bruh? After all I did for you?
> 
> ...



merci très beaucoup


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 21, 2019)

@Marie >


----------



## Mariko (Aug 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> merci très beaucoup



"Merci beaucoup" is enough.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 21, 2019)

@Flame
@DeVision


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2019)

Trying to buy a lotto and need some lucky numbers to play. You get 1% for every correct number you help with. (Should I win more than 150K)


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2019)

Astro said:


> Trying to buy a lotto and need some lucky numbers to play. You get 1% for every correct number you help with. (Should I win more than 150K)



here some pretty lucky numbers: 

0
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Aug 22, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu

Akainu greatest fear.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2019)

Why people why get negged so much


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2019)

@Gledania thanks but it wasn't me who get negged, I just saw few new users getting so much negged lol


----------



## Gledania (Aug 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Gledania thanks but it wasn't me who get negged, I just saw few new users getting so much negged lol




Most of them troll/baits from orojackson


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Most of them troll/baits from orojackson


That's why I prefer to click on disagree rating but giving so many minus reps is too much


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's why I prefer to click on disagree rating but giving so many minus reps is too much



In 10 years I at best neg'd 2 or 3 times (maybe less), and never at full power.

Don't really understand ppl who seriously neg others.

No life ppl maybe?


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi guys.. what's up..sorry to ask for  the ytrird time but I seems not to find the tread for the spoilers talk?..any link?
Thanks in advance anyway catch you later


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Hi guys.. what's up..sorry to ask for  the ytrird time but I seems not to find the tread for the spoilers talk?..any link?
> Thanks in advance anyway catch you later



You can find it here man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 22, 2019)

@QMS I dropped berserk at chapter 356. Since Casca screaming at Guts approach tell me what progress has happened? (I know what happens this chapter) The same issue in 355 happens now only it's on panel. Just FYI it's been 1 more than a year since then.

There is zero progress in the series because Miura is a time waster who chooses to release useless chapters like Griffith fighting fodders (where I dropped it). 

You talk about there being nothing to discuss in other series but at least these series are getting new information weekly or monthly. Everything in berserk has been talked about with no new info coming.

Berserk was a great series but it's obvious that it will never reach completion.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 22, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> @QMS I dropped berserk at chapter 356. Since Casca screaming at Guts approach tell me what progress has happened? (I know what happens this chapter) The same issue in 355 happens now only it's on panel. Just FYI it's been 1 more than a year since then.
> 
> There is zero progress in the series because Miura is a time waster who chooses to release useless chapters like Griffith fighting fodders (where I dropped it).
> 
> ...


Let's get on topic.

I don't care that much, I only get hyped when a new chapter releases.

And I agree with what you are saying.

And this sounds the same as the people from OJ, ODA waste of chapters on Udon and we don't get our X character badass scene.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 23, 2019)

@Soca why is ma boy @Red Admiral banned ?


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Soca why is ma boy @Red Admiral banned ?



For being red.

We only accept green people round here.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> For being red.
> 
> We only accept green people round here.



I'm serious


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm serious


You assume I'm not?


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> For being red.
> 
> We only accept green people round here.


You mean he is a declared communist?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> You assume I'm not?



I hope


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2019)

Wow. Seems like the notifications for this thread didn't show lately. I missed 10 pages. :/


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow. Seems like the notifications for this thread didn't show lately. I missed 10 pages. :/


Feels like i haven't seen you in years. Fuck you been


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Feels like i haven't seen you in years. Fuck you been



You're the one not appearing here anymore. I thought of tagging you.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 23, 2019)

Critical mindset ran to millennium forums to post his theories  

Wonder how people will react to him there


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're the one not appearing here anymore.



I'm always here man what you talking about


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm always here man what you talking about



But you don't post. Or maybe we're visiting different threads. XD


----------



## Gledania (Aug 23, 2019)

I miss @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> But you don't post. Or maybe we're visiting different threads. XD


Nah you right

Just been busy as fuck. I even just moved back home to trini last week. Now I got time to post again whilst I be eaten by mosquitos


----------



## Gledania (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Just been busy as fuck




You work in real life ?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah you right
> 
> Just been busy as fuck. I even just moved back home to trini last week. Now I got time to post again whilst I be eaten by mosquitos



Moved like permanently?


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You work in real life ?


I'm a real life mod and on the cyberwebs.


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Moved like permanently?


Only for a couple months, at least till winter is over.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Only for a couple months, at least till winter is over.



Do you mind if I ask what you're doing for living? I mean it's pretty convenient if you can go home for a couple of months. XD


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Do you mind if I ask what you're doing for living? I mean it's pretty convenient if you can go home for a couple of months. XD


Nope. But it's a government job. A boring ass government job that pays poop


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nope. But it's a government job. A boring ass government job that pays poop



Well.. There are two side of a coin. I guess it's easier to work. Or better said, less stress?


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well.. There are two side of a coin. I guess it's easier to work. Or better said, less stress?


I'm tryna decrease that stress even more by being home where all my family is at


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm tryna decrease that stress even more by being home where all my family is at



You just want to be lazy.


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You just want to be lazy.


You think a black dude can be lazy around his black family. Hell nah. Soon as I landed my aunt was tryna line me up with something to keep me busy 

I don't mind tho. Good to be home anyways


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> You think a black dude can be lazy around his black family. Hell nah. Soon as I landed my aunt was tryna line me up with something to keep me busy
> 
> I don't mind tho. Good to be home anyways





Then you need to take lessons in avoiding work while on vacation. XD


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Then you need to take lessons in avoiding work while on vacation. XD


That's why I have nf to annoy you folk


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> That's why I have nf to annoy you folk


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


But I'm good at it


----------



## Nox (Aug 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> here some pretty lucky numbers:
> 
> 0
> 1
> ...



Good looking out. Wish me luck. About to play these.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Critical mindset ran to millennium forums to post his theories
> 
> Wonder how people will react to him there


@Soca  what did you do? Zehaha


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2019)

@Oreki  it is time for @Acnologia  bulling time:

New crap games inspired by FromSoftware crap games like BB:




Taxonomy: Souls-Like check!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 24, 2019)

This is a must-have game :


----------



## Oreki (Aug 24, 2019)

Is someone talking here


----------



## DeVision (Aug 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> But I'm good at it



You finally confess!


----------



## Oreki (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey devision, long time no see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 24, 2019)

Is it really that long? Damn. I need to stop working. XD


----------



## Oreki (Aug 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it really that long? Damn. I need to stop working. XD


So you were busy because of work?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So you were busy because of work?



More like tired because of work. I come home, make dinner, take a shower and go to sleep. XD


----------



## shaantu (Aug 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I miss @shaantu


Thanks


----------



## Steven (Aug 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  it is time for @Acnologia  bulling time:
> 
> New crap games inspired by FromSoftware crap games like BB:
> 
> ...


Lol,you are from germany


----------



## Oreki (Aug 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> More like tired because of work. I come home, make dinner, take a shower and go to sleep. XD


You can cook?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You can cook?



I would say so, yes. But my repertoire is not so wast. Yet.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I would say so, yes. But my repertoire is not so wast. Yet.


Well, being able to cook is no easy feat


----------



## DeVision (Aug 24, 2019)

Well. Nowdays it's not such a problem. You can find all kind of recepies online.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well. Nowdays it's not such a problem. You can find all kind of recepies online.


You can. but honestly, the experience of cooking is still a thing which comes after getting failers lol


----------



## Kishido (Aug 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Critical mindset ran to millennium forums to post his theories
> 
> Wonder how people will react to him there



How should they react if there are like 5 people left and their main topic is about muaaaah power levels


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Critical mindset ran to millennium forums to post his theories
> 
> Wonder how people will react to him there



Didn't MF fun into some problems with staff doing stuff?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 24, 2019)

Amol said:


> @Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn
> or any mod that is active now.
> Can you please change the thread title of my Formal debate thread.
> I typed Money instead of Monkey.


Can't believe this hasn't been done yet. Anyway done.


Marie said:


> @Kinjin We must make an OP puzzle like @Whitebeard did in the Alley but only us, OLards, can understand.
> 
> FFS!


Maybe. I'll have to check the game.

Have a lot to catch up on


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 24, 2019)

@Kinjin where've you been?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin where've you been?



On holidays most likely?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 24, 2019)

Vacay @T.D.A


----------



## Amol (Aug 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Can't believe this hasn't been done yet. Anyway done.


That is because @Soca is lazy.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 24, 2019)

He said live with your mistakes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 24, 2019)

Amol said:


> That is because @Soca is lazy.


I blame @Ethertora

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Didn't MF fun into some problems with staff doing stuff?



The pedophilia stuff ? Yeah. Old story


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2019)

Amol said:


> That is because @Soca is lazy.


I told you to live with your mistake hoe


----------



## Amol (Aug 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> I told you to live with your mistake hoe


See? 
Lazy as fuck


----------



## Kishido (Aug 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The pedophilia stuff ? Yeah. Old story



Missed that one. Tell me


----------



## Yamato (Aug 24, 2019)

My dog's face reminded me of Chopper's face


----------



## Nox (Aug 25, 2019)

Imagine being a grown adult. And then getting so infuriated with a section that you request a SECTION BAN. Instead of simply just ignoring the section. Whats worse being the type of autistic bipolar attention feind who -- requests a NF perma and/or ip BAN. ONLY to come back a few weeks later and request that be reversed. BUT WAIT THERE IS MORE. Now imagine being a mod who has a member HABITUALLY do this several times and  you still keep entertaining their nonsense. Instead of just banning them once and for all.


----------



## MO (Aug 25, 2019)

Astro said:


> Imagine being a grown adult. And then getting so infuriated with a section that you request a SECTION BAN. Instead of simply just ignoring the section. Whats worse being the type of autistic bipolar attention feind who -- requests a NF perma and/or ip BAN. ONLY to come back a few weeks later and request that be reversed. BUT WAIT THERE IS MORE. Now imagine being a mod who has a member HABITUALLY do this several times and  you still keep entertaining their nonsense. Instead of just banning them once and for all.


spill the tea.  who are you talking about?


----------



## MO (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Nox (Aug 25, 2019)

MO said:


> spill the tea.  who are you talking about?



Due to patient - doctor confidentiality I cannot speak on these matters. All I will say its not a one incident thing. Rather ever since I joined the Marines and left. It came to my attention on how people always do that whole chingy EVERY TIME I TRY TO LEAVE SOMETHING KEEPS PULLING ME BACK ME BACK nonsense. Man 



NF isn't that serious.


----------



## MO (Aug 25, 2019)

Astro said:


> Due to patient - doctor confidentiality I cannot speak on these matters. All I will say its not a one incident thing. Rather ever since I joined the Marines and left. It came to my attention on how people always do that whole chingy EVERY TIME I TRY TO LEAVE SOMETHING KEEPS PULLING ME BACK ME BACK nonsense. Man
> 
> 
> 
> NF isn't that serious.


wait...what exactly do you find annoying? that people are leaving and then coming back.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Lol,you are from germany


Was in Germany in 2014 Zehaha.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Ok, what is happening, I am here for3 m and I already saw 2 people that passed away.

Now I am sad.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

@Gledania
Had some time to play DS :

This area is so retarded.

@Oreki  this is how DS is usually.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 25, 2019)

Guys pay some respect for someone that is not with us anymore !


----------



## Oreki (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Aug 25, 2019)

fuuuck, thats horrible news


----------



## DeVision (Aug 25, 2019)

That's sad. Didn't even know him (saw his posts from time to time), but I'm so sad because of it.. Damn.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's sad. Didn't even know him (saw his posts from time to time), but I'm so sad because of it.. Damn.


I missed QMS post and just saw now, damn


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Guys pay some respect for someone that is not with us anymore !



It somehow fucks my day. 

Cancer truely is a bitch.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 25, 2019)

Thread title changed to pay respect to a friend.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kishido (Aug 25, 2019)

Fuck cancer!

RIP my favourite mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Thread title changed to pay respect to a friend.



No needs to justify it.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2019)

Seeing all these heartbreaking messages on Xia's page knowing he won't see them is just killing me 

We shouldn't wait for such ends to show ppl our feelings.

This is absurd.

I hate you cancer


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2019)

I love you all fams!


----------



## DeVision (Aug 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Seeing all these heartbreaking messages on Xia's page knowing he won't see them is just killing me
> 
> We shouldn't wait for such ends to show ppl our feelings.
> 
> ...



That's also a reason I felt so sad.. What kind of cancer hides so good that it's too late when you find out.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 25, 2019)

I hate you all, letting you know before hand


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2019)

Promise me that you're all >>> cancer 

Gears, swords, haki, I don't care, but if you face it solo it.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Seeing all these heartbreaking messages on Xia's page knowing he won't see them is just killing me


This part really does give a bad feeling knowing he's not going to read them


----------



## DeVision (Aug 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Promise me that you're all >>> cancer
> 
> Gears, swords, haki, I don't care, but if you face it solo it.



Let's be honest. If something would happen do, let's say me, no one here would know....


----------



## Oreki (Aug 25, 2019)

Never thought I am going to see sentimental Marie


----------



## Oreki (Aug 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Let's be honest. If something would happen do, let's say me, no one here would know....


You can always send your spirit to let us know


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Never thought I am going to see sentimental Marie



You don't know me. I'm a total emotard.

Especially when it comes to cancer. I lost too many ppl cause of this shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You can always send your spirit to let us know



I'm no Brook. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> You don't know me. I'm a total emotard.
> 
> Especially when it comes to cancer. I lost too many ppl cause of this shit.


I know but that's given, we really can't do anything about it when it's too late. 

I just recently lost my uncle who was really close to us because of cancer and I don't know what to say about that


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Let's be honest. If something would happen do, let's say me, no one here would know....


That's what I thought too.
But at the same time it's amazing and great that some people really get to have such great friends online and stay in contact outside the forums. 

If I should stay away for a longer period it's probably because of RL, like it usually (and thankfully!) is.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> I love you all fams!


I love you too.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 25, 2019)

Somehow Muah neg's are always the funniest given the light message he put with them 

When Astro joke about him not missing me if I leave :



When I rate him tier specialist :



Or when you tell him Zoro > Sanji



I'll make sure to trigger him more often


----------



## Oreki (Aug 25, 2019)

Damn he negged you hard


----------



## Gledania (Aug 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Damn he negged you hard



The last one was for @Sade but he gave me similar as well. I changed my policy with him lately, I won't be tolerant anymore. For every neg he gave me I give him 2 in respond. Turns out it triggered him even more ...


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Somehow Muah neg's are always the funniest given the light message he put with them
> 
> When Astro joke about him not missing me if I leave :
> 
> ...


You both can stop this silly neg war now. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You both can stop this silly neg war now. Thanks.



Well ... he started it  As long he stops I won't continue.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The last one was for @Sade but he gave me similar as well. I changed my policy with him lately, I won't be tolerant anymore. For every neg he gave me I give him 2 in respond. Turns out it triggered him even more ...


He seems like a lost cause... the way he writes his messages already tells, he will neg you more if you neg him in return... I say if he really annoys you just stay the hell out his way. But honestly getting triggered just cuz of someone opinions is just thoughtless


----------



## Sade (Aug 25, 2019)

I guess He is my father now 
@Gledania


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Well ... he started it  As long he stops I won't continue.



Never enter a neg cycle. 

Just ignore, or do as I do: reps. 

Problem solved.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 25, 2019)

If they neg you then you should rep them to know you don't get offended by their negs lol


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 25, 2019)

I just negged @Gledania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 25, 2019)

On a random note

I am going to Tokyo in a couple months. Will be visiting  and  (formerly aka Sarushima, renamed for most of the summer and until mid/late October). Also visiting other fun places.

Is it alright if I make a thread in this section about my One Piece related adventures after my trip to share with the OL? 

@Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 25, 2019)

Yamato said:


> On a random note
> 
> I am going to Tokyo in a couple months. Will be visiting  and  (formerly aka Sarushima, renamed for most of the summer and until mid/late October). Also visiting other fun places.
> 
> ...


Of course. I look forward to hearing from your adventures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 25, 2019)

Yamato said:


> On a random note
> 
> I am going to Tokyo in a couple months. Will be visiting  and  (formerly aka Sarushima, renamed for most of the summer and until mid/late October). Also visiting other fun places.
> 
> ...



Provide us with chapter spoilers


----------



## Yamato (Aug 25, 2019)

I’ll see what I can do


----------



## MO (Aug 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> I love you all fams!


----------



## Gledania (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Aug 26, 2019)

@Marie bring some memes.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie bring some memes.


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 26, 2019)

So, I just realized that Elbaf is the word fable spelled backwards. Am I the only person in the section who didn't know this?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 26, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> So, I just realize that Elbaf is the word fable spelled backwards. Am I the only person in the section who didn't know this?


You are a good boy!


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 27, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> So, I just realize that Elbaf is the word fable spelled backwards. Am I the only person in the section who didn't know this?



Don't worry... I literally just found out cause of you


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> So, I just realize that Elbaf is the word fable spelled backwards. Am I the only person in the section who didn't know this?



Didn't realized it.

Does is imply that elbaf doesn't really exist?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 27, 2019)

No mention of NF despite holding the biggest OP community along with the OP Subreddit.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No mention of NF despite holding the biggest OP community along with the OP Subreddit.



Pbbly because we're already hosting all their members... They're just salty af.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Pbbly because we're already hosting all their members... They're just salty af.


It's beyond me. No one else can say the have the one and only Mariko in their community.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No mention of NF despite holding the biggest OP community along with the OP Subreddit.



Lol they're promoting those newbie forums instead.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No mention of NF despite holding the biggest OP community along with the OP Subreddit.


Blasphemy, this is the best One Piece forum.

And what is thriller bark? I just only heard of this now.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Lol they're promoting those newbie forums instead.


They will fail.


Don King said:


> Blasphemy, this is the best One Piece forum.
> 
> And what is thriller bark? I just only heard of this now.


They just created TB. It's like the 3rd forum they advertise as "OJ's successor".


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No mention of NF despite holding the biggest OP community along with the OP Subreddit.


Divvens is still trash


----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> They will fail.
> 
> They just created TB. It's like the 3rd forum they advertise as "OJ's successor".


Why not this forum when their best poster there is here anyway, am I right? @QMS @Red Admiral


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2019)

It's not hard making a forum like TB. I could do one and call it Zoro Jackson


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2019)

Don King said:


> Why not this forum when their best poster there is here anyway, am I right? [S]@QMS[/S] @Red Admiral


Andrewww*


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's not hard making a forum like TB. I could do one and call it Zoro Jackson


that already exists .


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> that already exists .


How is DS?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 27, 2019)

@Etherborn 




Kingdom Come said:


> Don't worry... I literally just found out cause of you


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> They will fail.
> 
> They just created TB. It's like the 3rd forum they advertise as "OJ's successor".


Fire Emblem Avatar?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 27, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Fire Emblem Avatar?


Yes, Dimitri. Leader of the Blue Lions. Savage character.


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Yes, Dimitri. Leader of the Blue Lions. Savage character.


Dacht ich mir schon.Sah genau so aus wie hier


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 27, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Dacht ich mir schon.Sah genau so aus wie hier


That's from the mobile game. 

Anyway Three Houses is amazing. Really intriguing story with plot twists.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> How is DS?



@Gledania  hardest boss ever .


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Gledania  hardest boss ever .


Ornstein and Smough disagree.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Ornstein and Smough disagree.


Sarcasm agrees, you are a mod but that doesn't mean you can't say what you want without seeing the video.

Also, I mean DSIII and those were not that bad.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sarcasm agrees, you are a mod but that doesn't mean you can't say what you want without seeing the video.
> 
> Also, I mean DSIII and those were not that bad.


Obliterate QMS! @DragonSlayerOrnstein


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

@Gledania  and the rest of the Z boys.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Obliterate QMS! @DragonSlayerOrnstein


I am more of a Smough fan Zehaha.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am more of a Smaogh fan Zehaha.


Did you know @Gledania kept dying to Pinwheel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Did you know @Gledania kept dying to Pinwheel?


You can defeat him with SL 1 ch Zehah .


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Did you know @Gledania kept dying to Pinwheel?


If it is true then @Acnologia  :gitgud


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> If it is true then @Acnologia  :gitgud


Also, I am playing only this game because I don't have other games to play


Also @Acnologia  my most played game on steam is better than all the games that you have ever played


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> That's from the mobile game.
> 
> Anyway Three Houses is amazing. Really intriguing story with plot twists.


Nope,thats from Unchained X.The banners are fanmade


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> If it is true then @Acnologia  :gitgud


Lol @Gledania


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Also, I am playing only this game because I don't have other games to play
> 
> 
> Also @Acnologia  my most played game on steam is better than all the games that you have ever played


Mass Effect 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Lol @Gledania



And it is sir @Gledania  for you scrub.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

@Gledania :


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

@Acnologia  this is you vs me in gaming:


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm old enough to remember the good ol' days when this convo thread was in the Telegrams section


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

@Oreki 
Easy :


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'm old enough to remember the good ol' days when this convo thread was in the Telegrams section



A few months back...

Pbbly after I told @Kinjin that my offtopic (one I got a ban for) was because I sometimes confused both the convo and the pred thread by switching too frequently


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> A few months back...
> 
> Pbbly after I told @Kinjin that my offtopic (one I got a ban for) was because I sometimes confused both the convo and the pred thread by switching too frequently



It looks better in the Telegrams


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It looks better in the Telegrams



Telegrams = next/current chapter discussions section only

OL = General discussions 

More logic to have it in the second one imo.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> A few months back...
> 
> Pbbly after I told @Kinjin that my offtopic (one I got a ban for) was because I sometimes confused both the convo and the pred thread by switching too frequently


Lol, you got banned before?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge dude stop giving lewds everywhere


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol, you got banned before?



Lol.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Are you guys trying to gang up on me


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2019)

OnePieceBay, home  

(at least it was before i fucked everything up)


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Telegrams = next/current chapter discussions section only
> 
> OL = General discussions
> 
> More logic to have it in the second one imo.



But Telegrams used to be the break room whilst we waited for spoilers.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Light D Lamperouge dude stop giving lewds everywhere


A force of habit, sorry, lewd man.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Is flame drunk


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> A force of habit, sorry, lewd man.


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Is flame drunk


drunk of LIFE


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


>


Stop saying lubrique things, lewd man. 

Or move it to the appropriate sections.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> drunk of LIFE





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Stop saying lubrique things, lewd man.
> 
> Or move it to the appropriate sections.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2019)

Everyone neg Flame


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2019)

negga


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2019)

So many lewd things being said here.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> drunk of LIFE


I see, even life gave up on you


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2019)

@T.D.A i remember you promised us a video or something about OLers and i'm still waiting for that


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Everyone neg Flame


If you ask all alley members to neg him I am sure It gonna take day or two for his bar to become red


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I see, even life gave up on you


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> @T.D.A i remember you promised us a video or something about OLers and i'm still waiting for that



Did I? Can’t remember lol.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

@Flame what's your favorite shonen anime or manga?


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Did I? Can’t remember lol.


yeah tho I can't remember exactly when or what exactly you said. I know it had something to do with a past thread of yours or something (i think)



Oreki said:


> @Flame what's your favorite shonen anime or manga?


shonen - one piece and dragon ball
tower of god is also up there but it's not shonen

tho i havent watched a lot of anime or read a lot of manga tbh


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> shonen - one piece and *dragon ball*






You lewd man.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> shonen - one piece and dragon ball
> tower of god is also up there but it's not shonen
> 
> tho i havent watched a lot of anime or read a lot of manga tbh


But you have watched Naruto, right? Imagine not liking Naruto in naruto forum lol


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You lewd man.


What's wrong with Dragon Ball, it's one manga that started the craze of shonen like One Piece and Naruto


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You lewd man.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Stop saying lubrique things, lewd man.
> 
> Or move it to the appropriate sections.


^



Oreki said:


> But you have watched Naruto, right? Imagine not liking Naruto in naruto forum lol


i read it weekly till the last arc. stopped caring for it after madara died. couldn't continue anymore lol

also a lot of people on this site never watched naruto. i joined this forum thanks to a friend irl, not because of naruto lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What's wrong with Dragon Ball, it's one manga that started the craze of shonen like One Piece and Naruto



Not my cup of tea. If you like manga with no development, the same thing over and over again, scream for a pu, wow this guy is strong Imma have to scream louder, wow now we are Gods. No plot, no development, nothing. It is the nostalgia of people that makes it popular, and I will admit it has cool moments and fights, but as I have said no plot, and story, and character development.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2019)

Damn, I forgot the db contest was BnW

I coloured it 

(I have captures of my sketches but I can't really do anything with them)


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> i read it weekly till the last arc. stopped caring for it after madara died. couldn't continue anymore lol
> 
> also a lot of people on this site never watched naruto. i joined this forum thanks to a friend irl, not because of naruto lol


Naruto is okay, I don't think many fans joined to discuss Naruto, so I never joined NF but only did when OJ was about to shut down. And One Piece section is more active here than Naruto lol


----------



## Mob (Aug 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Not my cup of tea. If you like manga with no development, the same thing over and over again, scream for a pu, wow this guy is strong Imma have to scream louder, wow now we are Gods. No plot, no development, nothing. It is the nostalgia of people that makes it popular, and I will admit it has cool moments and fights, but as I have said no plot, and story, and character development.


 
DB is holy grail of shounen so its exempt of all criticism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Not my cup of tea. If you like manga with no development, the same thing over and over again, scream for a pu, wow this guy is strong Imma have to scream louder, wow now we are Gods. No plot, no development, nothing. It is the nostalgia of people that makes it popular, and I will admit it has cool moments and fights, but as I have said no plot, and story, and character development.


I won't say anything about super but if you consider in DBZ, all characters had good development with good story pacing plus good plot.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2019)

Mob said:


> DB is holy grail of shounen so its exempt of all criticism



DBS is a blasphemy


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

They say DBS manga is good


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Naruto is okay, I don't think I many fans of discussing Naruto, so I never joined NF but only did when OJ was about to shut down. And One Piece section is more active here than Naruto lol


actually i think nbd is the most active section here

@Soca and @Kinjin can maybe clarify what sections are most active


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> actually i think nbd is the most active section here
> 
> @Soca and @Kinjin can maybe clarify what sections are most active



Battle dome sections


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Battle dome sections


I hardly visit that section... it's like going in the war lol


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Battle dome sections


you mean you don't find it enjoyable arguing with a bunch of strangers online on a vietnamese comic forum?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

This jackass


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

So if we gave flame any post neutral or negative rating he going to delete that post... let's rate all of his post negative


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So if we gave flame any post neutral or negative rating he going to delete that post... let's rate all of his post negative


reported


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> reported


What you gonna even report about, yourself?


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> actually i think nbd is the most active section here
> 
> @Soca and @Kinjin can maybe clarify what sections are most active


cafe, alley, obd, nbd, ol


----------



## Kishido (Aug 27, 2019)

I pulled Judge/Sanji today at OPTC 

Happy


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Battle dome sections


Fucking nerd


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

@Daisuke Jigen  What is your story and your need to neg me?

I will not wank Zoro, move on now.

You are the only one that forced me to neg him several times.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> @T.D.A i remember you promised us a video or something about OLers and i'm still waiting for that


Stoppin filling that spiral so FAST


----------



## Ren. (Aug 28, 2019)

Damn, that is hot if it happens!


----------



## Ren. (Aug 28, 2019)

@Flame  my answer is simple:


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2019)

OK I joined this TB site... Worstgen sucks.

But so far TB as well. The whole layout makes no sense with most of the focus on mafia games and all... Now I have to look what people will end their before I will decide to be active there or be just a member like at OJ


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Stoppin filling that spiral so FAST



Share the rep


----------



## MrPopo (Aug 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No mention of NF despite holding the biggest OP community along with the OP Subreddit.


It's because nf is full of bullies


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> It's because nf is full of bullies



Fake news. 

Neg'd and reported.


----------



## MrPopo (Aug 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Fake news.
> 
> Neg'd and reported.


Will the bullying ever stop


----------



## Steven (Aug 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Fake news.
> 
> Neg'd and reported.


Lol negged biatch


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Lol negged biatch



Take that advanced neg you hoe!


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2019)

@Oreki


----------



## Oreki (Aug 28, 2019)

Marie planning something evil, isn't she?


----------



## Steven (Aug 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Take that advanced neg you *hoe*!


Im not Nami


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Im not Nami



Nami's more a pimp than a hoe tbf...


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2019)

I won't say Marie is right, but she's not wrong. @Acnologia


----------



## Oreki (Aug 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I won't say Marie is right, but she's not wrong. @Acnologia


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh, you changed your avy. Nice.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh, you changed your avy. Nice.


Thanks.




It is the mc of the Korean manhwa "Dungeon Defense" and his name is Dantalian, I recommend reading it.


And you were the first one to point it out.
:blu


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2019)

Star wars 9 spoiler:


----------



## Oreki (Aug 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Star wars 9 spoiler:


Why there is no sound


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why there is no sound



Does it really need some?


----------



## Rep Bot (Aug 28, 2019)

xmysticgohanx said:


> @Rep Bot i need to hit 2 million rep, it’s the last swag medal I need. Also the only one that is actually hard


There are  contests that gave rep as participation prize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 28, 2019)

Rep Bot said:


> There are  contests that gave rep as participation prize.



aww rep bot got a makeover


----------



## Oreki (Aug 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Does it really need some?


Yes, without sound it feels incomplete


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 28, 2019)

Rep Bot said:


> There are  contests that gave rep as participation prize.


Can you give us for free?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yes, without sound it feels incomplete



Use your imagination bruh.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Use your imagination bruh.


What's the point of all these sounds effect if we have to use imagination


----------



## Rep Bot (Aug 28, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Oreki said:


> Can you give us for free?


Sorry, I cannot.

DB drawing contest is giving rep as prize: 
Cooking Contest in KCC is giving rep too: 
And the Short Story contest in KCC will likely give at least participation rep:


----------



## Steven (Aug 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nami's more a pimp than a hoe tbf...


----------



## Oreki (Aug 28, 2019)

Rep Bot is convenient actually, all you had to do is to ask him to give you rep and will provide you all links of contest lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Rep Bot is convenient actually, all you had to do is to ask him to give you rep and will provide you all links of contest lol


There is this one too:



Azeruth said:


> This will be running again on September 1st.
> 
> In the meantime, there's a few days left to enter the .


----------



## Oreki (Aug 28, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> There is this one too:


Thank you!

I think I am gonna take the part in the Dragon Ball drawing contest, though not much time left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can you give us for free?



I gave you free rep


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Aug 28, 2019)

Next OP drawing contest is in October. New banner contest is overdue but we unfortunately can't host one due to... reasons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Aug 28, 2019)

Okay OL I dare you to find me something OP related as hilarious as this DB video


----------



## MrPopo (Aug 28, 2019)

Mob said:


> Okay OL I dare you to find me something OP related as hilarious as this DB video


Nothing can top this


----------



## DeVision (Aug 28, 2019)

Mob said:


> Okay OL I dare you to find me something OP related as hilarious as this DB video



One and a half minutes? Seemed like 15 to me. XD


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2019)

Mob said:


> Okay OL I dare you to find me something OP related as hilarious as this DB video



Wait for EoS Luffy vs Akainu.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Next OP drawing contest is in October. New banner contest is overdue but we unfortunately can't host one due to... reasons.



By reasons you mean... [REDACTED]?


----------



## Steven (Aug 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> One and a half minutes? Seemed like 15 to me. XD


More like 15 episodes before RIP Namek


----------



## Gledania (Aug 28, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu 

Now that I think of it. Law and Robin have a lot in comon .

-both worked for a shishibukai and the underworld in general.

-both have a hax fruit.

-Both hate the WG for something he did for them while kids.

-She want to learn about the hidden past he want to know more about the D clan.

-Both enjoys reading (Tho law is into medical shit , not history).

We may disagree in everything,  but this 2 must end up together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Aug 29, 2019)

Welcome to the forums @EBRAHEM EMADI 

Please read the Battledome rules, particularly



> *1. Post constructively and with purpose.*
> Posting one liner responses such as, "So and so stomps," or "I agree," really don't add much to the level of discourse. Please provide reasoning to back up your opinion. Why do you think a character would win, how do you think a character will win, etc. Posts that lack sufficient reasoning will be deleted.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Aug 29, 2019)

You won't be active here after all after OJ shuts down? @KaidoBoby


----------



## Redline (Aug 29, 2019)

Kin, she is too delicate to hang around with rude Boyz like us


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2019)

who is more badass - Zoro or Kamina from TTGL ?

@Gledania @Kamina. @T.D.A


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> who is more badass - Zoro or Kamina from TTGL ?
> 
> @Gledania @Kamina. @T.D.A



Its Kamina easily. He is the carrying force of TTGL lol. Dude had 12 spiral power and came back from the dead to save everyone.

The show has decent moments but its other awful characters (rossiu, kittans bitch ass sisters etc) drag down a lot.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> who is more badass - Zoro or Kamina from TTGL ?
> 
> @Gledania @Kamina. @T.D.A




Both. Just in a different way.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Both. Just in a different way.


bitchass copout answer


----------



## Gledania (Aug 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> bitchass copout answer



I'm seriois here. At some point I don't rank characters against each other. Just put them in the same tier.



I put Guts kamina Ouki and Zoro in the tier for example.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> who is more badass - Zoro or Kamina from TTGL ?
> 
> @Gledania @Kamina. @T.D.A



Zoro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 29, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu trying to sow discord in the grandmasters legion but failing since we have a telepathic connection


----------



## Flame (Aug 29, 2019)

@Etherborn so you said you didn't find anything, then how would you explain this??



there is your proof

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> who is more badass - Zoro or Kamina from TTGL ?
> 
> @Gledania @Kamina. @T.D.A



Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Luffy.


Katakuri*


----------



## Flame (Aug 29, 2019)

so i'm off to a vacay but totally forgot there's a chapter tomorrow

gonna have to wait till saturday to read it  

see you suckers on saturday night


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> see you *suckers* on saturday night


@Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Aug 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> so i'm off to a vacay but totally forgot there's a chapter tomorrow
> 
> gonna have to wait till saturday to read it
> 
> see you suckers on saturday night




Going to make some camping in the woods with your friends ? Try to not make to much noises you and your BF once you get in the tent at night.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> @Shiba D. Inu trying to sow discord in the grandmasters legion but failing since *we have a telepathic connection*


----------



## Gledania (Aug 29, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> @Gledania



This aply to you as well. 

 But knowing how you suck his dick daily you wont react.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

Don't say gay, but (bro).


----------



## Redline (Aug 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Both. Just in a different way.


what about guts  and zoro?
whos more badass!? the answers is simple imo


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 29, 2019)

This guy is the most badass mofo:


----------



## DeVision (Aug 29, 2019)

@KitKat what is that nickname? XD

Btw. why did I get this. It f*cked my day. 
*Malos replied to the thread . There may be more posts after this.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @KitKat what is that nickname? XD
> 
> Btw. why did I get this. It f*cked my day.
> *Malos replied to the thread . There may be more posts after this.*


A bad poster?


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This aply to you as well.
> 
> But knowing how you suck his dick daily you wont react.


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Don't say gay, but (bro).


Ok lesbian


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Ok lesbian



(use sis)


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> (use sis)


(use Marie)


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @KitKat what is that nickname? XD
> 
> Btw. why did I get this. It f*cked my day.
> *Malos replied to the thread . There may be more posts after this.*


The ladies like KitKat

Dunno why you got that notification. Weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Aug 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> (use sis)


Hi sis


----------



## Oreki (Aug 29, 2019)

@Marie reps are not tempting anymore and I am bored with them already


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Marie reps are not tempting anymore and I am bored with them already



Noticed. I'll neg you from now on.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Noticed. I'll neg you from now on.


You sure you wanna do that?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You sure you wanna do that?



Not especially, but you said reps were boring so...


----------



## Oreki (Aug 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not especially, but you said reps were boring so...


Reps being boring is true but I still don't like getting negged... that's a dire situation


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Reps being boring is true but I still don't like getting negged... that's a dire situation





You're a complex person arn't you?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> You're a complex person arn't you?


I don't know... no one ever said to me that I am a complex person and I don't think I am one


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Etherborn so you said you didn't find anything, then how would you explain this??
> 
> 
> 
> there is your proof



Funny you should mention that, I actually did find something once I changed the search entry. It wasn't Gledania though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2019)

@Gledania  did you get reply-banned in the telegram thread  too ?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Gledania  did you get reply-banned in the telegram thread  too ?



Yes
 don't tell me you did too 

You didn't even say anything


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2019)

mods are prudes


----------



## Oreki (Aug 29, 2019)

Why you guys get banned


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2019)

our imagination was too vivid and our libido too big


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 29, 2019)

We got underaged members here. You can go as wild as you want here:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2019)

its ok

Ive spent like a third on my NF life in forum jail


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2019)

KitKat said:


> We got underaged members here


 who ?


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 29, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> who ?


Oreki is 17.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

KitKat said:


> We got underaged members here. You can go as wild as you want here:



Damn I was about to ask who's KitKat -thought it was a former OJ

A mod should make an anoucement (anoucment?) when he changes his name, ffs!


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

KitKat said:


> Oreki is 17.



He says.

I am 15 btw...


----------



## Oreki (Aug 29, 2019)

Marie, I should call you little sis from now on


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Marie, I should call you little sis from now on



I one and only big sis, and it's @colours


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> He says.
> 
> I am 15 btw...



Stop flirting with underaged boys


----------



## Gledania (Aug 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Stop flirting with underaged boys




@Marie


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Stop flirting with underaged boys



Boys must grow men don't they?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Marie



Says Gled


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> I am 15 btw...


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2019)

What?

Me joining in 2008 -11 years ago, at 4yo is suspicious?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 29, 2019)

Me trying to think how it was flirt


----------



## KaidoBoby (Aug 29, 2019)

KitKat said:


> You won't be active here after all after OJ shuts down? @KaidoBoby


No idea, I don’t even know if I’ll continue to translate stuff after OJ shuts down


----------



## Yamato (Aug 30, 2019)

That name change threw me off so much 

Also........ who is that again


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2019)

@Acnologia  Kiddo stop talking about me or subjects that you know shit:

Difficulty is not a Genre
Those are not in the same Genre as DS because both are difficult xD

DS is considered one of greatest games ever because it is unique
Not in difficulty but in the fact that Death is a Mechanic in the game and Necessary, unlike other games where Death is something that is basically an obstacle in Game and require that you repeat from last checkpoint
Also the fact that Game focuses on Bosses more than anything else and that 99% of Foes re-spawn is Unique
Even the way Story is told is Unique, the Combat is Different .... etc

Yes it's an RPG Open World Hack & Slash Game and it's definitely far from being among the first games in these Genres
But it's Unique Mechanics what makes it stand out

And the reason it's considered to have it's own Subgenre is because of it's Unique Mechanics and the fact that it inspired many Clones
Ashen, Nioh, Sekiro, Salt & Senctuary, The Surge, Hollow Night .... etc

Par example Z1, PUBG & Fortnite are all MMO Shooter Action Survival Games basically
But did they create a new Subgenre ? Yes, because of their Unique Battle Royal Mechanic not because of the Shooting and the Running and Collecting Stuff ... etc

You are low diffed even if I am not there.

Get it for once that Dark Souls-like is a subgenre.

You are arguing with someone that has been gaming for at least 20 years.

This was your counter:

*Lol Fortnite

Do you play such trash games

Also being one of the greatest games is...*

Again if you want to talk about me, do it on forums that I post, or are you that type?

Not by me clown : "I don't play Trash and DS is One Greatest Game ever is something i took from Wikipedia, try again"

Fuck of if you can't counter me.

Ok, Andrew!



Marie said:


> He says.
> 
> I am 15 btw...


Hmmmm.



Oreki said:


> Why you guys get banned


Change your age fast to 18 now Zehaha.


Oreki said:


> Why you guys get banned


Change your age fast to 18 now Zehaha.

@Irene  this is for you:


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2019)

*Types of Japanese Swords An Exclusive Guide*


The artistic beauty of Japanese swords consists of three main elements- the sword structure, grain structure, and the temper pattern along the swords’ cutting edge. Japanese swords are often considered to be the fighting weapons since their inception. Sword makers, however, did not consider the swords just as weapons. They did not fail to create perfection in the swords’ practical use as a weapon and they also maintained the artistic beauty of the swords.
There are various types of excellent and artistic Japanese swords that are well-known for their reputations.

*Katana*


Katana also referred to as the “Samurai Sword” has a distinctive appearance. It is a  with a squared or circular guard and a long grip to hold properly with both the hands. It is renowned for its cutting ability and sharpness. Katana sword is historically associated with feudal Japan’s samurai. This sword was made during the Muromachi period that required faster weapons. So the sword was being worn with the blade facing up allowing the samurai to take out the sword and cut their enemy in one motion. The length of the sword has been varying since the ancient times ranging between 60 cm and 73 cm.

*Tachi*


This is slightly longer than the Katana sword and is curvier in nature. It was historically used on horseback to draw it quickly and efficiently to cut down the enemy foot soldiers. It was introduced before katana as a battle-sword of feudal Japan’s warrior class. Tachi and Katana swords are differentiated on the basis of the blade fittings and how they are worn.

*Nodachi*


It is a huge, two-handed sword mostly used on the open battlefields. Nodachi are longer than Tachi even though both have a similar appearance. It was historically carried by the foot soldiers and was used as a weapon for war versus open field engagements and cavalry. This sword has been used on the open fields rather than indoors because its huge length made it difficult to be used indoors or close quarters. It was a very effective weapon against cavalry. The soldiers used to carry the sword with the fuchi in the palms of their hands, flat edge against their shoulders and the blade facing outward. The weapon used to be thrown down at the enemy by the foot soldiers.

*Wakizashi*


The word wakizashi means “side insertion”. This has been a traditional sword of , averaging at about 50 cm. It is a small sword, similar to but shorter than the Katana sword. The swordsmen of feudal Japan wore wakizashi along with the katana. This was known as daisho meaning “large and small”. While the katana was referred to as a long sword, the wakizashi was considered as the companion small sword. This pair allowed swordsmen to fight using both the weapons simultaneously for the maximum advantage. Wakizashi was often referred to as the “Honour Blade” because it was used as a backup weapon to kill defeated enemies or to commit ritual suicides. A swordsman would leave the katana with his servant, while entering a building, who would keep it on the rack. The wakizashi would be worn all the time as a side weapon for the samurai. This sword has been a constant companion of the samurai from the time he awoke to the time he slept, and while sleeping he would keep it under his pillow.

*Tanto*


This is a type of dagger with single or double-edged blade whose length ranges between 15 cm and 30 cm. Historically, it has been used as a stabbing sword. It is a straight weapon rather than curved.

*Shin Gunto*


This type of Japanese sword was originated as a part of the officers’ uniform of the Imperial Japanese Army from the year 1934 until the end of the World War II.

*Uchigatana*


Uchigatana used to be worn by the samurai class. The blade length of the sword during the 16th century ranged between 60 cm and 70 cm. This could be easily used as a one-handed sword because of the thickness and short tang of the sword making it relatively light. The sword consists of a steep saki-zori and stout sugata. Drawing out the uchigatana and killing the enemy became a very smooth and fast action due to its convenience and effectiveness. It used to be compared to the tachi sword even though it was different in terms of use and feel. The main difference between the two is that uchigatana was worn with the edge-up in the samurai’s belt. Uchigatana became very popular due to these reasons- it was very convenient to wear and use, it did not interfere with the use of pole-arm, the increasing frequency of war fought on foot, and the need for speed on the open battlefields. Being shorter than tachi, uchigatana was more conveniently used in confined quarters like inside a building. Uchigatana’s blade has the curvature near the point of the sword. Since the sword was drawn from below, the act of cutting down the enemy became the act of striking. For a soldier on the horseback, such a sword was very convenient as it can come out of the sheath at the most effective angle for killing the enemy.

*Tsurugi*


The Tsurugi sword is a special type of Japanese double-edged, straight sword used in the antiquity. This sword is akin to the Chinese sword, Jian. The present name of this sword is “Kusanagi-no-Tsurugi”. It is considered as one of the three Imperial Regalia of Japan.

*Chokuto*


Chokuto is a one-edged, straight Japanese sword originated prior to the 10th century. It was used on foot for slashing or stabbing the enemy and used to be worn hung from the waist. This is one of the earliest swords in the history of Japanese swords. The basic style and techniques of chokuto originated in ancient China and were brought by way of Korea to Japan in the 3rd centuries. The main feature of this sword is its straight blade.

*Kodachi*


Kodachi is basically a short or small tachi Japanese sword traditionally used by the samurai class of feudal Japan. Kodachi has a similar shape like tachi. It has a length of less than 60 cm. Kodachi is often confused with the wakizashi sword because of the length and handling techniques. Kodachi has a set length but wakizashi are made to complement the length of the katana or wielder’s height. Kodachi is too long to be called a dagger and too short to be called a sword, hence it is known as the primary short sword. The primary use of this sword is not known. It is claimed that it was used either as a companion sword or to be used by an adolescent. It was produced by some specific schools of sword makers during a particular time period. Kodachi was also available to the citizens and was carried by travellers, merchants and caravans as a self-defence weapon against bandits, highwaymen and brigands.

*Ninja*


Ninja or ninjaken is a Japanese sword used by the Shinobi class of feudal Japan. It also appears in the popular culture among the warriors dressed in black. This is a beautifully carved sword with distinct features like straight, sleek and with a square guard.

*Nagamaki*


This is a traditional Japanese sword used by the samurai class, with an extra-long handle. The blade is more than two feet and the handle is of similar length like the blade. The sword has a single-edged blade. The name “nagamaki” has been given by the tradition of the handle wrapping. The handle is wrapped with silk or leather cords in a criss-cross manner. It has been evolved from the very long nodachi swords as described in the 14th century literature. The blade’s length varies but mostly it is around 60 cm. Nagamaki found without the handle wrapping had metal collars around the hilt of the tang. Nagamaki consists of two or more pins to account for the added advantage of a longer handle. The wielding of the sword is very specific as the sword is held in a fixed position with both the hands in the same way the katana sword is held. The hands do not change when you handle the sword. Very few sliding actions are performed on the handle while handling the nagamaki sword. Nagamaki is designed mainly for large slicing strokes and sweeping. Historically it was used as an infantry weapon mostly against the cavalry.

*Bokken*


Bokken is a wooden Japanese sword traditionally used for training. It has been modelled on the katana sword but sometimes it is also based on tanto or wakizashi sword. With proper training, it could be used as a deadly weapon too. It is often designed to match the balance and length of a real sword but a bit heavier. The extra weight also helps in building up muscles while training. Modern martial artists make use of the bokken sword that is made of denser wood than the one that used to be available to the samurai.

*Zanbato*


This sword has the size of claymore. This Japanese sword cannot be used in any actual combat but it is more of a demo of iron forging prowess. It may have been derived from the Chinese zhanmadao sword. Zanbato has been known to cut through the rider as well the horse simultaneously. The name zambato literally means horse-executing sword.

*Daito*


This is a very large Japanese sword that ranges in the daisho pair of swords. The word “daito” refers to the blade’s length of the sword which was originally about 70 cm to 90 cm.

*Shinai*


This may not be actually a sword but it is a more flexible shaft of tied bamboo splints that are used to avoid injury. If it is used in the wrong manner, it may give serious injury and it tends to be extremely painful. The flexible shaft of bamboo splints tends to transfer energy much better than any solid object under certain conditions. It is better to wear padded armour while using this sword on the battlefields or during training.

*Kyu Gunto*


This is an old military sword that was used by the Japanese military, post the Meiji Restoration. It roughly resembles a western-style sabre and has a very long grip and balance much like that of the katana sword. It is very easy to use by the officers who are quite familiar with all the Japanese weapons used in the military.
Dosu: This is a very small and short sword similar to a long knife. It was traditionally carried by the Yakuza and it is very convenient to use and easy to conceal.

*Kaiken*


This is so small in size that it cannot be called a traditional Japanese sword. It is a single, double-edged sword, more commonly known as a dagger that is about 20 cm to 25 cm long. It does not have any ornamental fittings and it is housed in a plain mount. It was traditionally used by the people of the samurai class in Japan. It is highly useful for self-defence mostly in the indoor areas. It was a ritual to carry a kaiken for a samurai woman while moving in with her husband after marriage. Samurai women used to carry a kaiken in self-defence in their kimono either in the sleeve pouch or in a pocket-like area. Kaiken is now known as Kwaiken or pocket knife prior to the modern orthographic reform.

@Marie, @T.D.A , @Light D Lamperouge ,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> what about guts  and zoro?
> whos more badass!? the answers is simple imo


Guts is tiers above TF.

So is Musashi from Vagabond.


Oreki said:


> Hi sis


My favorite kind .

Zehaha.


QMS said:


> Guts!


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 30, 2019)

It sure is annoying when people post multiple times in a row (even in the convo) when we got the +Quote button for a reason. Can't be bothered to merge them here but I'll keep merging double posts in other topics.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2019)

KitKat said:


> It sure is annoying when people post multiple times in a row (even in the convo) when we got the +Quote button for a reason. Can't be bothered to merge them here but I keep merging double posts in other topics.


My bad, I usually edit it, this time  I did not!


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> My bad, I usually edit it, this time  I did not!


I'll make a topic about this soon since many OLers seem unaware how to properly quote.

Add posts you want to quote with +Quote, then click 'Insert Quotes' in the reply box. You might need to refresh the site for the button to appear.


----------



## Soca (Aug 30, 2019)

vivid memories of pwngoat triple and quadruple posting coming back


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2019)

KitKat said:


> I'll make a topic about this soon since many OLers seem unaware how to properly quote.
> 
> Add posts you want to quote with +Quote, then click 'Insert Quotes' in the reply box. You might need to refresh the site for the button to appear.


I know the resource, It was my mistake.

@Soca  I edited the posts and merged them.


----------



## Steven (Aug 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> He says.
> 
> I am 15 btw...


You wish to be 15 again

Your good times are over


----------



## Steven (Aug 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> *Types of Japanese Swords An Exclusive Guide*
> 
> 
> The artistic beauty of Japanese swords consists of three main elements- the sword structure, grain structure, and the temper pattern along the swords’ cutting edge. Japanese swords are often considered to be the fighting weapons since their inception. Sword makers, however, did not consider the swords just as weapons. They did not fail to create perfection in the swords’ practical use as a weapon and they also maintained the artistic beauty of the swords.
> ...


Nice copy and paste from wikipedia


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Nice copy and paste from wikipedia


Nice been smart.

Also, it is not Wikipedia and it is not mine.

But again kid,  Even on OJ you were destroyed when talking about DS.

Saladine that I don't really agree with just low diffed you.


----------



## Steven (Aug 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> Nice been smart.
> 
> Also, it is not Wikipedia and it is not mine.
> 
> ...


Fuck off with DS.The topic is old news

Come with something new...


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Fuck off with DS.The topic is old news


OK, pro - tip I talk about what I like and I like gaming Zehaha.

New topic: latest souls-like game - 20 aug :

2 games already in 2019 Sekiro AAA and a new AA that is 80% Zehaha.

I would have dropped the subject long ago if you were not a bitch and always talked bad about me and DS on any forums that you knew.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 30, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> You wish to be 15 again
> 
> Your good times are over



I have 15 yo...

...mentally. 

And I'm not the only one here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> I have 15 yo...
> 
> ...mentally.
> 
> And I'm not the only one here


Gaydania is mentally 12


----------



## Mariko (Aug 30, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Gaydania is mentally 12


----------



## Mariko (Aug 30, 2019)

When is today's 11 UTC? How many hours left?


----------



## Steven (Aug 30, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 30, 2019)

KaidoBoby said:


> No idea, I don’t even know if I’ll continue to translate stuff after OJ shuts down


If not for redon, sandman and Greg AP would be dead. NF is much more active.


Marie said:


> When is today's 11 UTC? How many hours left?


1 am.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Aug 30, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Gaydania is mentally 12



14

You are mentally 9


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> 14
> 
> You are mentally *9*


what months?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> what months?



???


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2019)

@Oreki  I tried to read a little the new chapter of Boruto, I vomited a little and I want to see the cancelation date fast.


----------



## Redline (Aug 30, 2019)

Lmaoooo


----------



## Oreki (Aug 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  I tried to read a little the new chapter of Boruto, I vomited a little and I want to see the cancelation date fast.


gitgud


----------



## Gledania (Aug 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> This guy is the most badass mofo:



Ouki is the badassity incarnation


----------



## Mob (Aug 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  I tried to read a little the new chapter of Boruto, I vomited a little and I want to see the cancelation date fast.


why did you even try to read that heap of shit


----------



## Oreki (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Aug 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ouki is the badassity incarnation


----------



## Gledania (Aug 30, 2019)

Acnologia said:


>



What ?


----------



## Redline (Aug 30, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What ?


i tell you what glen...borutto is  terrible, as you know lol


----------



## Redline (Aug 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It sure is annoying when people post multiple times in a row (even in the convo) when we got the +Quote button for a reason. Can't be bothered to merge them here but I'll keep merging double posts in other topics.


ooop sorry kin ...how should i use it then ...click  plus quote to add or what? let me give it a try


----------



## Mob (Aug 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redline (Aug 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> If not for redon, sandman and Greg AP would be dead. NF is much more active.
> 
> 1 am.


one



QMS said:


> what months?


two...ok i think i got it ! sorry for the whole work you did


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> one
> 
> 
> two...ok i think i got it ! sorry for the whole work you did


Nice, you got it. No problem and thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Aug 30, 2019)

@Kinjin  is putting youtube video into sig allowed or is it because of the size of videos big no no


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 30, 2019)

Mob said:


> @Kinjin  is putting youtube video into sig allowed or is it because of the size of videos big no no


You're good to go. Should it be too big you'd get an error.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mob (Aug 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You're good to go. Should it be too big you'd get an error.


it worked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 30, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nice, you got it. No problem and thanks.


I already knew it, sorry that I was leazy!
You are killing me now .


----------



## Oreki (Aug 31, 2019)

OJ is gone


----------



## MO (Aug 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> OJ is gone


yep. Sad..


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> OJ is gone


Shit and I didn't have time to save any page .


----------



## Oreki (Aug 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> Shit and I didn't have time to save any page .


I told you yesterday that you don't have much time


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I told you yesterday that you don't have much time


This is life. MEH


----------



## Ren. (Aug 31, 2019)

Let's celebrate the passing of OJ with a great game:


----------



## Oreki (Aug 31, 2019)

QMS said:


> Let's celebrate the passing of OJ with a great game:


With this song old man


----------



## Redline (Aug 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> OJ is gone


Bye bye baby.... Rip oj


----------



## Kishido (Aug 31, 2019)

OK it's dead now.

I find it funny that they made a headliner to join dat new ugly TB forum which focus isn't on One Piece bit ok mafia games.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 31, 2019)

Kishido said:


> OK it's dead now.
> 
> I find it funny that they made a headliner to join dat new ugly TB forum which focus isn't on One Piece bit ok mafia games.


Headliner?


----------



## Sade (Aug 31, 2019)

Kishido said:


> OK it's dead now.
> 
> I find it funny that they made a headliner to join dat new ugly TB forum which focus isn't on One Piece bit ok mafia games.



check the new version of WG forum, moslty of ex OJ user are here translator and Spoiler provider tho.


----------



## Izaya X (Aug 31, 2019)

Yo


----------



## Oreki (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi Jackass


----------



## Redline (Aug 31, 2019)

Sade said:


> check the new version of WG forum, moslty of ex OJ user are here translator and Spoiler provider tho.


Yes I am coming Sade I know you want me there to punish you Landers...now I got a new ally.. Oden


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 31, 2019)

Don’t get how Inspectah Deck didn’t get arrested for this verse:


@Soca

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Aug 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Don’t get how Inspectah Deck didn’t get arrested for this verse:
> 
> 
> @Soca


By far my favourite verse on that track. He kills it


----------



## Mariko (Aug 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Don’t get how Inspectah Deck didn’t get arrested for this verse:
> 
> 
> @Soca



What does he say?


----------



## Redline (Aug 31, 2019)

Soca said:


> By far my favourite verse on that track. He kills it


Lion of learnia lyrics are better...imo...Kappa


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 31, 2019)

Marie said:


> What does he say?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>



Can't you answer a basic question?

I'm french remember. 

Smh. What's wrong with you ffs?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 31, 2019)

Marie said:


> Can't you answer a basic question?
> 
> I'm french remember.
> 
> Smh. What's wrong with you ffs?



There's English lyrics in the video...


----------



## Mariko (Aug 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> There's English lyrics in the video...



And?

I asked you a basic sum.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 31, 2019)

Sade said:


> check the new version of WG forum, moslty of ex OJ user are here translator and Spoiler provider tho.



Link to the new version
Found. It's shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 31, 2019)

Marie said:


> And?



You know what he's saying in English, understanding what he means by them is a different question.

These 2 lines by themselves hold so many different layers.

*I bomb atomically, Socrates' philosophies and hypotheses,
Can't define how I be dropping these mockeries*

_'bombing atomically'_ - his lyrics are insanely powerful but also ties into the next part when he mentions Socrates' since Greek philosophers were interested in what the atom was (atomic theory.)

When he talks about '_Socrates' philosophies and hyotheses_' this refers to the philosophers' need to define every term, but Deck (the rapper) is saying in the next line, they '_can't define how I be dropping these mockeries'_, by mockeries he's like referring to how his lyrics are on a different level to other rappers, it's embarrassing.

Others might come up with different analyses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You know what he's saying in English, understanding what he means by them is a different question.





I could share you many french songs with their lyrics/translations, it wouldn't mean you'd get them.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 31, 2019)

Every person i've ever seen that uses the words oof or yikes are losers with no personality, there has to be something to this.


----------



## Flame (Aug 31, 2019)

guess who's back  

haven't been here for 2 days and yet...



man its tuff being so popular i tell ya that


----------



## Redline (Aug 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> guess who's back
> 
> haven't been here for 2 days and yet...
> 
> ...


Yeah I know the feeling don't tell me that lol


----------



## shaantu (Aug 31, 2019)

you can tell me because im random and dont know the feeling


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you can tell me because im random and dont know the feeling



@Gledania doesn't spam you with messages?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> guess who's back
> 
> haven't been here for 2 days and yet...
> 
> ...



112 alerts 

I never broke through 50 alerts...


----------



## Gledania (Aug 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania doesn't spam you with messages?



No.


----------



## shaantu (Aug 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania doesn't spam you with messages?


not really


----------



## Mariko (Aug 31, 2019)

Marie said:


> 112 alerts
> 
> I never broke through 50 alerts...



@Flame 

Did you check them all?

When it's over 10/12 I just ignore them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Aug 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you can tell me because im random and dont know the feeling


I have a dinner reservation with Queen Elizabeth soon. I'll tell you everything afterwards  


Marie said:


> 112 alerts
> 
> I never broke through 50 alerts...


EZ. just shit post in every thread


----------



## Flame (Aug 31, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Flame
> 
> Did you check them all?
> 
> When it's over 10/12 I just ignore them.




nope, gonna have a lot of threads left on unread now lol


----------



## Steven (Aug 31, 2019)

Marie said:


> 112 alerts
> 
> I never broke through 50 alerts...


One of the OJ guys spammed the like rating.

Got 150 alerts once


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Aug 31, 2019)

TheWiggian said:


>


Zorro avatar

Edit: Nvm,you are not gaydania


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 31, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> *Zoro* avatar
> 
> Edit: Nvm,you are not gaydania



fixed for accuracy


----------



## DeVision (Sep 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Don’t get how Inspectah Deck didn’t get arrested for this verse:
> 
> 
> @Soca



Greatness.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 1, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> One of the OJ guys spammed the like rating.
> 
> Got 150 alerts once



Btw, I'm still waiting for my 150 like-spam alerts...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Btw, I'm still waiting for my 150 like-spam alerts...


Here you have 2 more


----------



## Oreki (Sep 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Btw, I'm still waiting for my 150 like-spam alerts...


In OJ my max record of getting alert when I log out for 7 hours is 1500 alerts


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 1, 2019)

New event coming up. Been a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> New event coming up. Been a while.



Yeeeey!
Tag me please.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> New event coming up. Been a while.





I will win. EASILY!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 1, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I will win. EASILY!


Without knowing the theme?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 1, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I will win. EASILY!



Wanna team up?  Because I'm also gonna win.


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> New event coming up. Been a while.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeeeey!
> Tag me please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 1, 2019)

Oh, sign up today. Great. I thought it would be through the week so I might miss it. XD


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh, sign up today. Great. I thought it would be through the week so I might miss it. XD


BITCH!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh, sign up today. Great. I thought it would be through the week so I might miss it. XD


You should sign up now cuz if you didn't all good character might get taken lol


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You should sign up now cuz if you didn't all good character might get taken lol


Rebecca is still available


----------



## Oreki (Sep 1, 2019)

Flame said:


> Rebecca is still available


Who's gonna take her lol


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2019)

Flame said:


> Rebecca is still available


Rebecca is trash


----------



## Mariko (Sep 1, 2019)

@Oreki


----------



## Oreki (Sep 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Oreki


Shh, you stopped in mid way lol


----------



## Mariko (Sep 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Shh, you stopped in mid way lol



Lol yes...


----------



## Oreki (Sep 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol yes...


Lol, you took the screenshot of the exact number


----------



## Redline (Sep 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Without knowing the theme?


Yeah..what if is the ugliest NF user? Or the shorter willy? Lol


----------



## Oreki (Sep 1, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Yeah..what if is the ugliest NF user? Or the shorter willy? Lol


The theme is dressrosa, you should take a part to


----------



## Mariko (Sep 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol, you took the screenshot of the exact number


----------



## Redline (Sep 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Shh, you stopped in mid way lol


She wants your baquette ore!... Lmaoooo


----------



## Mariko (Sep 1, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> She wants your *baquette* ore!... Lmaoooo





Ba*g*uette


----------



## Redline (Sep 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ba*g*uette


Oops excuse Mua Marie... bien fet!
Or something like that...
I have been in France several times..but my french is terrible , as you can tell lol


----------



## Mariko (Sep 1, 2019)

Oops! 

Sorry @Kinjin


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ba*g*uette


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 1, 2019)

Post some diss lyrics 



@Marie @Gledania @DeVision P.S French is allowed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 1, 2019)

@God Movement  is inspiring me to go back to a Law set.

However my next set is Yusuke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2019)

C'mon and vote sons.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2019)

@Kinjin I think we could let Xiammes rest in peace now, and rename this convo the colosseum -seeing all these new avas...

Just suggesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 2, 2019)

Nice Koala


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2019)

what happened to NF?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> what happened to NF?


What do you mean


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What do you mean


it was down for like an hour or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 2, 2019)

For me too. Opened the notifications and then it went down. I cursed for a bit. XD


----------



## Oreki (Sep 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> it was down for like an hour or something


Maybe server problem or something though I was inactive today so don't know if it was down lol


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2019)

Jup,thats true


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> it was down for like an hour or something



Same here. And I couldn't share things by PM to @DeaththeKid741


----------



## shaantu (Sep 2, 2019)

every time


----------



## Soca (Sep 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Maybe server problem or something though I was inactive today so don't know if it was down lol


Bingo sir


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2019)

>first blackhole picture exist
>looks shit 
>Insta Memes


----------



## Nox (Sep 3, 2019)

There will come a day that I will unleash fury upon these forums. And I will bear the weight of 1000 chapters of ridicule. This event will be known as The Red Massacre. Prepare for it


----------



## shaantu (Sep 3, 2019)

hmph, apparently I got 'promoted' and now will be doing some office work only
not sure if I should be happy about that


----------



## Kishido (Sep 3, 2019)

PS
It's just a joke and I won't actually run it LOL


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 3, 2019)

Kishido said:


> PS
> It's just a joke and I won't actually run it LOL



Still looks better than [Blocked Domain] lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Sep 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Still looks better than [Blocked Domain] lol



That isn't hard and easily done in 15 minutes


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 3, 2019)

Kishido said:


> That isn't hard and easily done in 15 minutes



Make some money


----------



## Kishido (Sep 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Make some money



People are actually paying


----------



## Ren. (Sep 3, 2019)

MEH!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Make some money


That was fast


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

@DeVision I'm Batman


----------



## DeVision (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision I'm Batman



Do you say it like a true englishman? 

(yeah I know I heard it before XD)


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Do you say it like a true englishman?
> 
> (yeah I know I heard it before XD)



You want me to do Alfred?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You want me to do Alfred?



Well, as a Londoner, you need to speak british english.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

Rough art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 4, 2019)

Who is it?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who is it?



Could be anyone


----------



## DeVision (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Could be anyone



It's more fun when you imagine someone and draw him. 

Anyways. How's the new building? Are you near Wood Wharf A1? Take a few pics if yes.


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

test

ok so apparently emojis dont work on this site



btw cool sketch


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's more fun when you imagine someone and draw him.
> 
> Anyways. How's the new building? Are you near Wood Wharf A1? Take a few pics if yes.



Quite nice, yes very close Wood Wharf.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Quite nice, yes very close Wood Wharf.



Please take a few pics. I'm interested how it's looking now. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Please take a few pics. I'm interested how it's looking now. XD



Ok will do


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Here a "building" lesson...


This dude makes many unbelievable shits with his own hands.


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie and the google ass pictures


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

@DeVision do you want pictures of the outside or inside?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Marie and the google ass pictures



Tumblr actually. 

From my personal account(s). (My blogs were shut down after tumblr changed its rules 2 years ago).


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tumblr actually.
> 
> From my personal account(s). (My blogs were shut down after tumblr changed its rules 2 years ago).




Not even gaydania is such a hoe


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Marie and the google ass pictures


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Can you explain what that picture is?

Im not a tumblr Member.Is that a album?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Not even gaydania is such a hoe



I'm too old for these shits. 

I'm a good housewife now.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Can you explain what that picture is?
> 
> Im not a tumblr Member.Is that a album?



No, a regular post.


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

>tumblr

what year is it again?  

i actually had an account btw


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> No, a regular post.


You have to like me because you mentioned my nickname


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> >tumblr
> 
> what year is it again?
> 
> i actually had an account btw


Is tumblr outdated?


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here my most popular pic -everywhere on google (2013 pic iirc):
> 
> 
> 
> And I -and only me, still have the raw ones...


Why do you never show your face?

Face is the most important thing


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Is tumblr outdated?


tumblr is DEAD


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Is tumblr outdated?



They forbidden nsfw pics 

Now it's just a mere Insta


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

right i remember they took down porn accounts back in the days


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Why do you never show your face?
> 
> Face is the most important thing



Here the more I can


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

stop mariko you're making @Gaydania run away


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here the more I can


No eyes

Also,I thought you were blond


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> stop mariko you're making @Gaydania run away


How do you mentantion gledi with a wrong name?


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

btw @Marie have you ever thought on selling bathwater? i've heard you can make some pretty good money of it


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> How do you mentantion gledi with a wrong name?


forum automatically changes it  

you post and then edit the name lol


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> btw @Marie have you ever thought on selling bath water? i've heard you can make some pretty good money of it



The funny part being that I did -for fun. 

I have all the DVA suits required.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

@Marie Face only pics here. PG thread


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Also,*I thought you were blond*





Thanks god no.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie Face only pics here. PG thread



Lol wat?

And you could have a word for my personal gift...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

@mods Which one of my post was NSFW? 

I was pretty cautious not to...


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> forum automatically changes it
> 
> you post and then edit the name lol


Let me try

@StupidBear


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Thanks god no.


You dont like blond hairs?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> You dont like blond hairs?



I like having a brain.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

@Marie how old are you lol


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> I like having a brain.


You think all blond girls are dumb?


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Marie how old are you lol


yeah ok that's it we have minors here in this convo it's time to stop


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> yeah ok that's it we have minors here in this convo it's time to stop


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> You think all blond girls are dumb?



Good ol' joke about blondes... Hot but brainless -to sum it up. 

I borned blond, but my hairs turned brown with time. 



Oreki said:


> @Marie how old are you lol



Once again, 16.

Mentally.


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> yeah ok that's it we have minors here in this convo it's time to stop




Iirc Marie has the same age as me.

Ape is it 100%


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> *I borned blond, but my hairs turned brown with time. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome in the club


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Once again, 16.
> 
> Mentally.


If I recall correctly you said somewhere that you're in your late 30s... though in that pic you look around 24 or 25 or something


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

@lion of lernia 

lol

Check the Icha Icha thread. I've just gave it a boost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Iirc Marie has the same age as me.
> 
> Ape is it 100%


how old is that?  

was referring to Oreki tho lol


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> If I recall correctly you said somewhere that you're *in your late 30s... *though in that pic you look around 24 or 25 or something



God thanks no.

Not yet.

Early 30's.


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

pretty sure @Gled is older than all of us

he was born in the 1500s after all


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> was referring to Oreki tho lol


There is not much difference between 18 and 17... no need to treat me like a minor


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> @lion of lernia
> 
> lol
> 
> Check the Icha Icha thread. I've just gave it a boost.


here? link it to me


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

This said by the end of OP I'll pbbly be in my late 40


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> There is not much difference between 18 and 17... no need to treat me like a minor


there's a major difference between jailtime and no jail time


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> There is not much difference between 18 and 17... no need to treat me like a minor


exactly..as long as you know that also big mamu likes to shake it...


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> This said by the end of OP I'll pbbly be in my late 40


i hope to meet you before that lol


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> there's a major difference between jailtime and no jail time


Don't worry about jail... you always can sacrifice yourself for us


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> there's a major difference between jailtime and no jail time


you mean like hakuba and cavendish right!


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> here? link it to me



Not sure if I can.

Check the downtown sections. "Icha Icha paradise/Members picture thread"

Ed:

Old pics though. 2014-2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol wat?
> 
> And you could have a word for my personal gift...



Oreki is an actual kid so we have to be even more PG Kappa


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here the more I can



This is the first time I've seen your face (well partially)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> God thanks no.
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> Early 30's.


just the right age for me....plus you like one piece too..i guess


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> This is the first time I've seen your face (well partially)


add a lovely tempting smile and you got the perfect pic!


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> just the right age for me....plus you like one piece too..i guess



Invite us to the wedding


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Oreki is an actual kid so we have to be even more PG Kappa



Wat? 

I mean PG wat?

For me PG is a short name for a good friend (Pierre Gaël)


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wat?
> 
> I mean PG wat?
> 
> For me PG is a short name for a good friend (Pierre Gaël)



PG is short for Parental Guidance commonly used for film ratings i.e this is PG suitable for kids if with parents permission etc. just basically means suitable for children


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

is something being cooked here?  



Marie said:


> Wat?
> 
> I mean PG wat?
> 
> For me PG is a short name for a good friend (Pierre Gaël)


parental guidance


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

I've seen @lion of lernia topless I think


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Invite us to the wedding


yeah but you pay your ticket and bring some money too, we offer the lunch


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

They're so against me


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I've seen @lion of lernia topless I think


you mean my pic in the oj tread?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> PG is short for Parental Guidance commonly used for film ratings i.e this is PG suitable for kids if with parents permission etc. just basically means suitable for children



lol 

Is that related to PEGI (something like that)? 

We have this in France on some stuffs...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Anyway, last hours to vote mates!


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> you mean my pic in the oj tread?



yeah


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> lol
> 
> Is that related to PEGI (something like that)?
> 
> We have this in France on some stuffs...



yh


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> @lion of lernia
> 
> lol
> 
> Check the Icha Icha thread. I've just gave it a boost.





Marie said:


> Not sure if I can.
> 
> Check the downtown sections. "Icha Icha paradise/Members picture thread"
> 
> ...


where do i find this downtown section?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> They're so against me



Who?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who?


Epic forces of darkness


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> where do i find this downtown section?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> where do i find this downtown section?



You may ask for its access though (if you're 18+)


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Epic forces of darkness



Tell me aniki!

If anyone bother you I'll neg him to red!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Early 30's.


For real now?


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> is something being cooked here?
> 
> 
> parental guidance


Nah,gledi is just super duper gay as allways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> You may ask for its access though (if you're 18+)


off course i am , but yeah,  in fact i can only see down till the alley but no icha icha tread lol @Kinjin ...can you do something about it ...please...xd


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tell me aniki!
> 
> If anyone bother you I'll neg him to red!


It's @Flame


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> For real now?



Late 20's?

Lol.

I like ppl to think I'm still ~18/19 (me too this said)

When I joined. 

Do maths now.


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

I actually don't like being 17... I should have born in 1999


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

*Link Removed*


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> off course i am , but yeah,  in fact i can only see down till the alley but no icha icha tread lol @Kinjin ...can you do something about it ...please...xd



Imagine Oreki has access and you don't


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Imagine Oreki has access and you don't


This is way beyond the worst. They're treating him like a newborn kid


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

Limited viewing


*Spoiler*: __ 



too late

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Sep 4, 2019)

Little work on a mustache and you can cosplay mihawk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This is way beyond the worst. They're treating him like a newborn kid


lmaooo   better believe it! elizabelo will get trough , there is no door he can't crush...i will ask some admin around..any suggestion? lol


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

I wanna dye my beard.


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I actually don't like being 17... I should have born in 1999


well the 2000 generation guys are all about phones  , selfies and app


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I wanna dye my beard.


then do it lol...you can still trimm it if you don't like it
hell i don't even know how i end up here i was just searching for the icha icha paradise lol


----------



## Steven (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> Late 20's?
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...


Hmm,around 30/31?

For real,i thought your age~my age


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Hmm,around 30/31?
> 
> For real,i thought your age~my age



How old are you? 

Also @Shrike knows what really matters...

As usual.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Also @Shrike knows what really matters...
> 
> As usual.



Bio says 27

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 4, 2019)

Marie said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Also @Shrike knows what really matters...
> 
> As usual.


older then you


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 4, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> off course i am , but yeah,  in fact i can only see down till the alley but no icha icha tread lol @Kinjin ...can you do something about it ...please...xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2019)

Good night fams! 

(And fuck that break!)


----------



## DeVision (Sep 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision do you want pictures of the outside or inside?



Outside the building shouldn't be done yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 5, 2019)

morning


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I actually don't like being 17... I should have born in 1999


woah that's right you're not a 20th century kid. how bizarre  



Oreki said:


> *Link Removed*


actually rewatching it now. i'm where his grand planning was revealed by himself. this show man... 



shaantu said:


> morning


still rocking that dellinger avy i see


----------



## shaantu (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> woah that's right you're not a 20th century kid. how bizarre
> 
> 
> actually rewatching it now. i'm where his grand planning was revealed by himself. this show man...
> ...


I paid too big price to not get any reward


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 5, 2019)

@Law please keep your sig even after the competition ends


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Also @Shrike knows what really matters...
> 
> As usual.


27


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I paid too big price to not get any reward


Hey Dellinger


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> actually rewatching it now. i'm where his grand planning was revealed by himself. this show man...


Who's a favorite character in this series?


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Who's a favorite character in this series?


misa misa   

jk kira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> misa misa
> 
> jk kira


Great, that you're not another L fan


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Great, that you're not another L fan


pls, all i care about is Ws   

lol you don't like him? or are you tired of all the fans?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> pls, all i care about is Ws
> 
> lol you don't like him? or are you tired of all the fans?


You have chosen the right character to make your favorite 

I actually like L character but many L fans talk so much shit about Light... and it's too much to listen to them lol


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

L>Light


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2019)

I still wonder how come L ends up becoming so popular


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 5, 2019)

Light>L>=Ryuk>>Matt>Mello>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Near


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You have chosen the right character to make your favorite
> 
> I actually like L character but many L fans talk so much shit about Light... and it's too much to listen to them lol


what shit can they talk about? dude was amazing and literally planned half a year ahead. 


still gives me chills everytime i watch this scene


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Light>L>=Ryuk>>Matt>Mello>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Near


my god i swear i hated these two brothers like wtf 

for me death note ended after L's death. those brothers suck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> what shit can they talk about? dude was amazing and literally planned half a year ahead.
> 
> 
> still gives me chills everytime i watch this scene


You should read it yourself lol

This scene still was the best... planning that even L wasn't able to catch


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> my god i swear i hated these two brothers like wtf
> 
> for me death note ended after L's death. those brothers suck


Death note ending should have gone like where L and Light kill each other or something like that lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> my god i swear i hated these two brothers like wtf
> 
> for me death note ended after L's death. those brothers suck


Mello was much better than Near, he did not deserve to win. Imo the story should have ended with Light killing L and becoming the God of the world, or L capturing him. Death Note up until L's death is a masterpiece, from there it is not the same at all.


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

Best scene in DN is when Light got rekt

Light is so hard overrated


----------



## shaantu (Sep 5, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Hey Dellinger


Kaido is the strongest creature in the whole One Piece universum and no person is close to him


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Kaido is the strongest creature in the whole One Piece universum and no person is close to him


"Why you are still not permabanned?"

"Fuck off Virgin"

"Kaido~Roger"

Oh Dellinger


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2019)

@Acnologia you don't want 30K reps?


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Acnologia you don't want 30K reps?


I dont care


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> I dont care



OPM ava > OP's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> OPM ava > OP's


Oh yeah


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 5, 2019)

Garou>>>>> the rest


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Garou>>>>> the rest


Nah,Boros is better


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 5, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Nah,Boros is better


To each their own. Arguing tastes is difficult. For me it is Garou.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 5, 2019)

Garou is a beautiful man


----------



## DeVision (Sep 5, 2019)

Garou = King = Saitama > rest

L >(a tiny bit) Light >> M >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> N

Don't @ me.


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Garou = King = Saitama > rest
> 
> L >(a tiny bit) Light >> M >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> N
> 
> Don't @ me.


S>L>>>>G>>C>A<10>>>Ö


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Garou>>>>> the rest





Acnologia said:


> Nah,Boros is better



Boros' pbbly stronger, but as a char I prefer Garou. 

Anyway King > all. 

(Tbh all OPM chars are awesome)


----------



## DeVision (Sep 5, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> S>L>>>>G>>C>A<10>>>Ö


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Boros' pbbly stronger, but as a char I prefer Garou.
> 
> Anyway King > all.
> 
> (Tbh all OPM chars are awesome)



*Spoiler*: __ 




Monster Garou is about the same strength as Boros,


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Boros' pbbly stronger, but as a char I prefer Garou.
> 
> Anyway King > all.
> 
> (Tbh all OPM chars are awesome)


Monster Garou~Boros.Was confirmed by ONE himself


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Boros' pbbly stronger, but as a char I prefer Garou.
> 
> Anyway King > all.
> 
> (Tbh all OPM chars are awesome)


As a character Garou is definitely above him. I'd wager combat wise as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even ONE did not know who would win in a fight between them, and Awakened Monster Garou is extremely powerful. 
Here is the link to the interview, CTRL + F and search Garou and you will find it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 5, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Monster Garou~Boros.Was confirmed by ONE himself


Tag it as a spoiler dude, for the non webcomic readers.


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Tag it as a spoiler dude, for the non webcomic readers.


Dream on


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possible. Though Boros was the only one to use a planet level attack iirc.



Acnologia said:


> Monster Garou~Boros.Was confirmed by ONE himself



Didn't know. 

Anyway, what makes OPM original arn't its strongest chars, but the funniest ones (IMO).


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 5, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Dream on


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Possible. Though Boros was the only one to use a planet level attack iirc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

what planet level attack?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> what planet level attack?



The last one. He tells Saitama he'll destroy the planet with all he has left.


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> what planet level attack?


Planet Buster Roar Cannon


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> The last one. He tells Saitama he'll destroy the planet with all he has left.





Acnologia said:


> Planet Buster Roar Cannon


mind posting the panel? too lazy to look it up  

i remember a little bit but didn't it only grazed the surface of Earth or something?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> mind posting the panel? too lazy to look it up
> 
> i remember a little bit but didn't it only grazed the surface of Earth or something?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

One punched though...


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


>


show the aftermath


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> show the aftermath



Always the same:


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Always the same:


yeah that was what i remembered. it grazed earth's surface but that doesn't make it planet level does it?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> yeah that was what i remembered. it grazed earth's surface but that doesn't make it planet level does it?



If Saitama wasn't there, it probably would've been over.


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> mind posting the panel? too lazy to look it up
> 
> i remember a little bit but didn't it only grazed the surface of Earth or something?


 
Collapsing Star Roaring Cannon: Erase the Earth. The roar of despair !!! It is an attack able to destroy Earth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> If Saitama wasn't there, it probably would've been over.


that's not a debater argument dev kun   



Acnologia said:


> Collapsing Star Roaring Cannon: Erase the Earth. The roar of despair !!! It is an attack able to destroy Earth


ahh i see

wow didn't realize opm top tiers are planet level


----------



## DeVision (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> that's not a debater argument dev kun



You said it grazed. If he wasn't there, it wouldn't graze - it would hit. XD


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You said it grazed. If he wasn't there, it wouldn't graze - it would hit. XD


i could've blocked it easily tho


----------



## Gledania (Sep 5, 2019)

@T.D.A


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> that's not a debater argument dev kun
> 
> 
> ahh i see
> ...



All out Saitama must be universe level (if he needs to be).


----------



## Gledania (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> All out Saitama must be universe level (if he needs to be).




The author said something about all out saitama punch = half strenght of big bang explosion.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

The animation was just awesome.

Fucking Toei!


----------



## Gledania (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> The animation was just awesome.
> 
> Fucking Toei!




Current wano have good animation tho


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The author said something about all out saitama punch = half strenght of big bang explosion.



What a weak ass!

I'm sure Mihawk can do better.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Current wano have good animation tho



Better than usual, but still meh.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The author said something about all out saitama punch = half strenght of big bang explosion.






Marie said:


> What a weak ass!
> 
> I'm sure *Ryuuma* can do better.



Fixed 

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2019)

Garou is popular as a character because he got a character by getting so much panel time unlike Boros who got introduced and get recked


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Better than usual, but still meh.


How it's meh?


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Garou is popular as a character because he got a character by getting so much panel time unlike Boros who got introduced and get recked


i wouldn't call it getting rekt. he put up a fight better than everyone else (besides you know who)


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> i wouldn't call it getting rekt. he put up a fight better than everyone else (besides you know who)


You have read the webcomic?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Garou is popular as a character because he got a character by getting so much panel time unlike Boros who got introduced and get recked



True.

But he has a "complex" personality. He's not a mere "bad guy". 



Oreki said:


> How it's meh?



It's just decent. Could be better.


----------



## Steven (Sep 5, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The author said something about all out saitama punch = half strenght of big bang explosion.


No,thats just a rumor

ONE never said something like that


----------



## Oreki (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> True.
> 
> But he has a "complex" personality. He's not a mere "bad guy".


Boros brings annihilation to the universe and destroyed countless planets/civilizations. Feels to me Thanos of OPM with the desire of fighting the strongest while Thanos wants to bring the balance... definitely a complex character


----------



## Mariko (Sep 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Boros brings annihilation to the universe and destroyed countless planets/civilizations. Feels to me Thanos of OPM with the desire of fighting the strongest while Thanos wants to bring the balance... definitely a complex character



Def an asshole.


----------



## shaantu (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Happy birthday @shaantu


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday! @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Happy birthday @shaantu


Hey Delly


----------



## Steven (Sep 6, 2019)

HB @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 6, 2019)

@shaantu have a blast my man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Happy birthday @shaantu



Have a blast bro and happy bd reps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday @shaantu. Wish you all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 6, 2019)

@shaantu Happy Birthday  

Hope you have a great day ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy Birthday @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy Birthday @shaantu 

I hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 6, 2019)

thank you all my friends


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday @Dellinger


----------



## Steven (Sep 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Happy birthday @Dellinger


----------



## Oreki (Sep 6, 2019)

Someone should return T.D.A his glasses


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Happy birthday @Dellinger


I also thought it was Dellinger at first

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 6, 2019)

Who is this guy who is using my avatar. I will sue him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Sep 6, 2019)

@shaantu happy bday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy birthday again @shaantu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Sep 6, 2019)

@shaantu 

Go clean your room son. And take a bath. 

Kids ffs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 6, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Who is this guy who is using my avatar. I will sue him



It's for the tournament. (Shaantu lost anyway)


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy Birthday @shaantu have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 7, 2019)

Where is that thread where you request to change your name


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

HB @shaantu Zehaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Edward Teach said:


> Where is that thread where you request to change your name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Garou "I'm the ultimate monster now"

Saitama: "actually you've weakened" 

Garou:


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 7, 2019)

Edward Teach said:


> Where is that thread where you request to change your name


Don't, we need two edward teach in here lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 7, 2019)

Don King said:


> Don't, we need two edward teach in here lol


I might claim my old name back


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 7, 2019)

Edward Teach said:


> I might claim my old name back


and what's that, Blackbeard? lol I just only saw you that name for so long now I feel like it's too bad to change it now.


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 7, 2019)

Don King said:


> and what's that, Blackbeard? lol I just only saw you that name for so long now I feel like it's too bad to change it now.


Lawliet 

When my baby Freechoice and Kinjin called me by it recently. My heart was moved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Don King said:


> and what's that, Blackbeard? lol I just only saw you that name for so long now I feel like it's too bad to change it now.



"Edwar D. Teach"


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Change me name to Teach D. Ass


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Change me name to Teach D. Ass


DUDE, you can not possibly have that low rep!

@Marie , @Nataly  we need to change this :V.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> DUDE, you can not possibly have that low rep!
> 
> @Marie , @Nataly  we need to change this :V.



I don't have low rep. Just not as much as others.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I don't have low rep. Just not as much as others.


No in my mind you have 25M and this needs to be the reality now!

@Light D Lamperouge , @Oreki , @Mob


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

We don't all have a reps godfather/mother.

Better to have a deserved rep rank than an artificial one.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 7, 2019)

Any ideas for a new convo name?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Any ideas for a new convo name?



Let's make a game/contest.

All participants throw a x faced dice.

If two or more participants have the same result (the highest), they each throw one again until there's a winner. 

The later got 1M reps and choose the name.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Let's make a game/contest.
> 
> All participants throw a x faced dice.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Go back to the Alley @Gin beard!


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

@Kinjin 

Here the new name: "Where Alleyans arn't welcome"


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

...Or "Alleyans-free zone"


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Any ideas for a new convo name?


Mihawk#1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

This is a serious issue.

Bitches got MY section (the BH).

If we do nothing the OL will soon be the AL.


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Alley


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Ed: it should be enough to keep alleyans at bay. 

Ed#2: ofc big sis @colours and only her is allowed here.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Alley



Alleyans 

I offered them my heart and feelings yesterday and they ignored it.


----------



## Gin (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Alleyans
> 
> I offered them my heart and feelings yesterday and they ignored it.


----------



## Gin (Sep 7, 2019)

> Marie's Domain


HARD


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie´s domain


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Gin said:


> HARD


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

*looks at thread title*

I WON'T ACCEPT THIS.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie's domain. Lmao


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> *looks at thread title*
> 
> I WON'T ACCEPT THIS.



I love you too Dev


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Marie's domain. Lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> I love you too Dev



Ok, I'll let it slide. 

Damn I'm easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

@Marie and I thought you wanted to change your avatar so badly lol


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Marie and I thought you wanted to change your avatar so badly lol



Lol.

Waiting to find a new good one. 

And my big ava rights end soon, so I prefer to choose wisely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol.
> 
> Waiting to find a new good one.
> 
> And my big ava rights end soon, so I prefer to choose wisely.


Try Pixiv website to find it, you can find really good arts there


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Another original sketch:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mob (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> No in my mind you have 25M and this needs to be the reality now!
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge , @Oreki , @Mob


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Another original sketch:


It's totally how T.D.A look irl


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's totally how T.D.A look irl



Irl TDA eats PIZZAS with lemons.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Irl TDA eats PIZZAS with lemons.




I knew T.D.A is weird but that's out outworld thing to do


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

TDA


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> TDA


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

MrPopo said:


>


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2019)

TDA = Tap Dat Ass

it's a message for @Gaydania


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Irl TDA eats PIZZAS with lemons.



Stop hating on lemons


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

@Kinjin ,throw a dice please

Face:4

Geht um ne wette zwischen mir,flame und gaydania


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 7, 2019)

Flame said:


> TDA = Tap Dat Ass
> 
> it's a message for @Gaydania


Booty call ?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

I still can't believe it was flame in all the people who won ._.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 7, 2019)

@Acnologia @Gledania @Flame


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

@Flame used the IDF/Mossad to make sure the dices were in his favour.


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2019)

damn @Acnologia


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

@Flame how many more reps you need for your spiral to go all out


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Flame said:


> damn @Acnologia


Im out of luck


----------



## Mob (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame how many more reps you need for your spiral to go all out


40M


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Booty call ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame how many more reps you need for your spiral to go all out





Mob said:


> 40M


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

This guy has the wrong Idea about me... when I was not in the game I thought you should win it, well the reason I just didn't know others beside Sabo lol


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @Acnologia @Gledania @Flame


....


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Flame said:


> jk @Oreki it's 4m away, not 40m lol


I wonder, why I even imagined it was 40M away lol


----------



## Mob (Sep 7, 2019)

TFS team >>> Oda and his staff


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2019)

shit @Mob i wasn't quick enough to delete


----------



## Gledania (Sep 7, 2019)

And this is how start the unforgatable journey of *Acnologay*










 

Btw flame , I remember we had a bet with him long ago and he losed that time.

He's unlucky in gay bets for a reason.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

@Oreki  I let the top spot for now with you.

Bye!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> And this is how start the unforgatable journey of *Acnologay*


Acnolorgia


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

Well, well, well.. 

Next event we need to open a bet-shop. XD
If I played my 30k of rep that Flame's gonna win, I could've gotten 60k.


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2019)

MrPopo said:


>


woah is that the legendary pink guy?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  I let the top spot for now with you.
> 
> Bye!


Night!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

@Acnologia what bet did you lost?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2019)

Congrats lewd man.  @Flame


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

@Flame you are lucky tha after hitting 2M I don't care that much about rep.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 7, 2019)

Flame said:


> woah is that the legendary pink guy?


The one and only

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2019)

what does winning even worth if the convo thread is not named after me?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Btw I already have a bigger Kindle then this .


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Flame said:


> what does winning even worth if the convo thread is not named after me?


You want others to never make post in this convo by having your name in the title


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Light D Lamperouge


Is it worth watching? I have been hearing good things about it.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 7, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Is it worth watching? I have been hearing good things about it.


Yes it's an amazing series, anime Vikings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Yes it's an amazing series, anime Vikings


Cool. I will give it a try after I finish my exams. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Cool. I will give it a try after I finish my exams. Thanks.


You heard mister Popo!


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I wonder, why I even imagined it was 40M away lol



40M is what separate us from @colours  chan.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> 40M is what separate us from @colours  chan.


Colours chan can give 30K+ reps, she's on a completely different level


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Colours chan can give 30K+ reps, she's on a completely different level



40K now. 

Though rep power isn't really related to rep rank. 

Otherwise bis sis would be @Rep Bot level.


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Fucking asshole
@Gledania


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

back to my old self

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Fucking assholes


that's his specialty with men


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Flame said:


> that's his specialty with men


Btw how do you know?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> 40K now.
> 
> Though rep power isn't really related to rep rank.
> 
> Otherwise bis sis would be @Rep Bot level.


But reps do increase your rep giving power too... but honestly, everyone in alley have so much big rep count


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> Btw how do you know?


i asked him

he's pretty open (both figuratively and literally)


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Flame said:


> i asked him
> 
> he's pretty open (both figuratively and literally)


You asked what, open up so I can see Zehaha!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What are you guys talking about?


Adult stuff


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But reps do increase your rep giving power too... but honestly, everyone in alley have so much big rep count


Post count, trophy points and join date count quite a bit for rep power


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Post count, trophy points and join date count quite a bit for rep power


Correct!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Btw @Kinjin when this thread going to receive new title?


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Btw @Kinjin when this thread going to receive new title?


What do you mean? I changed it twice within 2 days already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But reps do increase your rep giving power too... but honestly, everyone in alley have so much big rep count



Not everyone, only the true family members -all former Blenderians. 

The Alley > the Blender though. 

The later really just was a rep-whorehouse.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Btw @Kinjin when this thread going to receive new title?



I can change it, I think. XD


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Btw @Kinjin when this thread going to receive new title?





Kinjin said:


> What do you mean? I changed it twice within 2 days already.



Take note.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What do you mean? I changed it twice within 2 days already.


But one was for a birthday and this one is for Marie... we should change thread title every week now


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Take note.


New Title will be QMSIsOneAboveAll


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks for the reps @colours 

That rep was something else lol


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 7, 2019)

If we change it that means that this isn't Marie's domain after all.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't think Marie going to mind it, right @Marie


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> If we change it that means that this isn't Marie's domain after all.


What does it mean Marie's domain?

I depends on what does that mean.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Thanks for the reps @colours
> 
> That rep was something else lol


@colours  flexed on you Zehaha.

wait 16x40k that is 640k per day .... LOL


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't think Marie going to mind it, right @Marie


of course, Mom isn't some attention whore to care about it


----------



## Gledania (Sep 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Fucking asshole
> @Gledania





Flame said:


> that's his specialty with men



Wut ???

I'm not the one with a "Super gay" custom title tho


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> If we change it that means that this isn't Marie's domain after all.



Be careful Kin san... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Everyone coming out as gay


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> back to my old self



Bemben?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> If we change it that means that this isn't Marie's domain after all.



Which is true.....

Come on @Soca , where are you when I need you.. I need support.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Be careful Kin san...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Again does it mean to be a part of Marie's domain :V.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Someone choose my next avatar


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> of course, Mom isn't some attention whore to care about it



Ofc I don't care. I'm too mature for those futilities 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Plz @Kinjin don't


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Someone choose my next avatar



DIBS.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

@Gledania  what is the difference between  Gay and Super Gay.

Does his hair change purple?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Someone choose my next avatar



Lemon Pizza


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Bemben?


I'm warning you


----------



## Gledania (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Someone choose my next avatar


----------



## Gledania (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Gledania  what is the difference between  Gay and Super Gay.
> 
> Does his hair change purple?



Supergay wear pink and call everyone sweet heart. (Especially men)

basically what Acno did in OJ.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Someone choose my next avatar


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Big sis is so sweet  



Gledania said:


> Supergay wear pink and call everyone sweet heart. (Especially men)
> 
> basically what Acno did in OJ.



Nice sig mec.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Btw these two people can solo the entire OP universe


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Btw these two people can solo the entire OP universe


Sayan Saga Vegeta solos OP planet with one finger: V.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sayan Saga Vegeta solos OP planet with one finger: V.


Any Dragon Ball fighter solo the OP universe


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sayan Saga Vegeta solos OP planet with one finger: V.


Saiyan Saga Vegeta is overkill. Raditz can do it easily.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Sayans are the definition of pure asspul


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Any Dragon Ball fighter solo the OP universe



Krilin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 7, 2019)

who calls me


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Krilin?


Not sure but Dragon Ball average fighter is a lot stronger than One Piece strongest fighters


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> who calls me



I felt like watching asian chicks. Thank you for existing.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Raditz can do it easily.


I don't know Vegeta was 18 times stronger than him.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Krilin?


Super DB Krilin ... LOL he is Solar level + ...


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

e @Marie looks like your domain is gone


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Who changed the title


----------



## Soca (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I felt like watching asian chicks. Thank you for existing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm washing my hands from this.
I absolutely HATE when my nickname is written with a small V or whole with capital letters. I wouldn't make this mistake. XD


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> e @Marie looks like your domain is gone





Oreki said:


> Who changed the title



Who do I neg everyday until OP is done? 

@Soca


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 7, 2019)

Devision instead of DeVision.

Guess I'm the only one who is bothered by it since it was spelled like this before.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

What's up dude? Still forced to work at home? XD


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

devision Devision deVision dEvision devisioN DEVISION


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> devision Devision deVision dEvision devisioN DEVISION



Where is the sad rating when you need it? 
I wasn't expecting this from you, brother..


----------



## Soca (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I absolutely HATE when my nickname is written with a small V or whole with capital letters. I wouldn't make this mistake. XD


wrote it in all small letters just for you 



DeVision said:


> What's up dude? Still forced to work at home? XD


tired

bored

tired


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wut ???
> 
> I'm not the one with a "Super gay" custom title tho


And you have a super mega gay avatar


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where is the sad rating when you need it?
> I wasn't expecting this from you, brother..


nonono I'm just showing people which words are prohibited to use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

You on the spelling of this thread title.

And colours is flexing like no tomorrow.

Tanks @colours-chan


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

No more Dellinger 2.0


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> wrote it in all small letters just for you
> 
> 
> tired
> ...


hey man don't bully my bro DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> wrote it in all small letters just for you



Small letters are the worst. Bully!



Soca said:


> tired
> 
> bored
> 
> tired



Winter in Canada > forced labor.


----------



## colours (Sep 7, 2019)

It’s not flexing


----------



## colours (Sep 7, 2019)

Being friendly ;A;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

@Marie 



Girl with with cigarette, totally like you lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Everyone coming out as gay


It's the chechimals


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

It just an excuse for T.D.A to accept that he's gay... when he says everyone he means himself to... though I am the innocent person doesn't even know what gay means


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

@Gledania  lewd man, you didn't need to force me to change also my title: V.


----------



## Soca (Sep 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> hey man don't bully my bro DeVision



I do what I want  


DeVision said:


> Small letters are the worst. Bully!
> 
> 
> 
> Winter in Canada > forced labor.


For the first time ever, I will not miss winter


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> It's the chechimals



T.D.A should know the meaning of gay: 

gay
_adjective_

lighthearted and carefree.
"Nan had a gay disposition and a very pretty face"
sinonimi: cheerful, cheery, merry, jolly, lighthearted, mirthful, jovial, glad, happy, bright, in good spirits, in high spirits, joyful, elated, exuberant, animated, lively, sprightly, vivacious, buoyant, bouncy, bubbly, perky, effervescent, playful, frolicsome; 
_informal_chirpy, on top of the world, as happy as a sandboy; 
_informal_as happy as a clam
"her children all looked chubby and gay"


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> I do what I want


Who created this emoji...


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Marie
> 
> 
> 
> Girl with with cigarette, totally like you lol


Way to young


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Who created this emoji...


@Oreki :
State code says:


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> I do what I want



You can (try) to bully me as much as you want. But be careful around my bro. I'll punish you!



Soca said:


> For the first time ever, I will not miss winter



Like you won't miss the temperatures, or you'll have to return to the cold? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> I do what I want


please you can even take me hostage, just dont be so mean to him


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki :
> Link removed


You don't tag and quote the same person lol



Acnologia said:


> Way to young


My respect for you increased... that's one thing people don't say to women lol


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

What the hell is happening in this thread ._.


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You can (try) to bully me as much as you want. But be careful around my bro. I'll punish you!


my hero


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You don't tag and quote the same person lol


I can and I just did!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> I can and I just did!


You just wasting your time....tomorrow is off?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> please you can even take me hostage, just dont be so mean to him



You're doing it wrong. This is how you deal with bullies:


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You don't tag and quote the same person lol
> 
> 
> My respect for you increased... that's one thing people don't say to women lol


I just say the truth


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're doing it wrong. This is how you deal with bullies:


Seeen


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're doing it wrong. This is how you deal with bullies:


Hey,what is with all this OPM Avatars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> that's one thing people don't say to women lol


Pro tip: a WOMEN is not too young, you meant to say girl Zehaha.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't get it @Acnologia why did you change your custom title to this


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Way to young


----------



## Soca (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You can (try) to bully me as much as you want. But be careful around my bro. I'll punish you!



see this shit
then I'm the bully 





> Like you won't miss the temperatures, or you'll have to return to the cold? XD


won't miss any of it. I'm liking the sun right now.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> Seeen



Everyone has, but it's an perfect example.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

I remember being the one getting beaten up whenever I used to fight back during my 5th grade lol


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're doing it wrong. This is how you deal with bullies:


I don't know, I don't wanna kill Soca ;/


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> see this shit
> then I'm the bully



You started. 




Soca said:


> won't miss any of it. I'm liking the sun right now.



Even if you're tired because you're forced to work? 
I'd rather be lazy in the cold. XD


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I don't know, I don't wanna kill Soca ;/



You're just like Vivi. Pure hearted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're just like Vivi. Pure hearted.



So, tell us everything mane.

Do you bang some mods here to have such privileges? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tell me your secret


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're just like Vivi. Pure hearted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

I've done a new edit video: 

@Marie @Soca @Kinjin you guys might get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Me say: "Shaantu convo thread" forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> So, tell us everything mane.
> 
> Do you bang some mods here to have such privileges?
> 
> ...



What do I get in return?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I've done a new edit video:
> 
> @Marie @Soca @Kinjin you guys might get it



Funny shit.

Good job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Who wants to see Ohara Library as an anime opening video?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who wants to see Ohara Library as an anime opening video?


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

I have to say that this Koala pic is so cute


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I have to say that this Koala pic is so cute



Koala is cute -pbbly the cutest OP char.

And I before all like her name. 

Cute af.


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> pbbly the cutest OP char.


wow  you're going too far


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> wow  you're going too far



My opinion son.

And as said above her name may influence me.

I like koalas so much


----------



## shaantu (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> My opinion son.
> 
> And as said above her name may influence me.
> 
> I like koalas so much


blah blah blah
Vivi>all


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who wants to see Ohara Library as an anime opening video?


Me



Marie said:


> Koala is cute -pbbly the cutest OP char.
> 
> And I before all like her name.
> 
> Cute af.


What about Carrot


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Me
> 
> 
> What about Carrot



Koalas > Rabbits > Mihawk.


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't get it @Acnologia why did you change your custom title to this


I lost a bet


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


>


Hey,i still love you


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Me
> 
> 
> What about Carrot


Robin>The rest


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Khabib's back.  

Dominant win! [HASHTAG]#UFC[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Robin>The rest


Brah, I'm anything but a Carrot fan. Mariko is a well-known Carrot fan tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Brah, I'm anything but a Carrot fan. Mariko is a well-known Carrot fan tho.


Da bin ich aber erleichtert

Yeah i know,Marie is a Corrotfan


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

I thought Komurasaki is the best girl attitude wise Oda introduced so far until she turn out Hiyori


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> I lost a bet


What was the bet?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

I love Khabib. 28 - 0


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What was the bet?


1 I(Gledi) lose
2 flame lose
3 Acno lose
4 We all lose


We ask a mod to throw a dice.


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Mihawk>Carrot


----------



## Mariko (Sep 7, 2019)

Guten nacht freunden!


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I love Khabib. 28 - 0



I hate that mofo.


----------



## Soca (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I thought Komurasaki is the best girl


ddafuq


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I hate that mofo.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 7, 2019)

Soca said:


> ddafuq


My post was too genuine that I didn't think there is any question mark about it though I said attitude-wise lol


----------



## Steven (Sep 7, 2019)

Marie said:


> Guten nacht freunden!


Gute nacht freunde*

Fixed

tu as aussi une bonne nuit


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I thought Komurasaki is the best girl attitude wise Oda introduced so far until she turn out Hiyori



She can always roleplay as Komurasaki again when she's alone with Zoro.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2019)

Screw him. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Sep 7, 2019)

QMS said:


> DUDE, you can not possibly have that low rep!
> 
> @Marie , @Nataly  we need to change this :V.


First of all, I like the new name for the convo
Inb4 it gets changed 

And I like repping T.D.A., so that is, indeed, done


----------



## MO (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2019)

Nataly said:


> First of all, I like the new name for the convo
> Inb4 it gets changed
> 
> And I like repping T.D.A., so that is, indeed, done


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Khabib's back.
> 
> Dominant win! [HASHTAG]#UFC[/HASHTAG]


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2019)

Wrong division lol


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2019)

@Kinjin :

World record .


----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2019)

Where is @Pocalypse ?
Haven't seen him for a long time.


----------



## Steven (Sep 8, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Kinjin :
> 
> World record .


Nice custom titel


----------



## Ren. (Sep 8, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Nice custom titel



I disagree to a point, the point is that yours is way better .


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where is @Pocalypse ?
> Haven't seen him for a long time.



Probs busy with real life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where is @Pocalypse ?
> Haven't seen him for a long time.




Busy spreading mormonism in west China.

Heard it pay well , I should try it too...
 Need money.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 8, 2019)

Two Arsenal fans missing 

I hope they're both ok and return asap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Two Arsenal fans missing
> 
> I hope they're both ok and return asap.



They're not so bad for now.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 8, 2019)

Last OPM chapter was both



and




Which is why OPM >


----------



## Steven (Sep 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Last OPM chapter was both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Link


i usually read it from mangarock

not sure i can post links tho. last time i did it my post was deleted


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> i usually read it from mangarock
> 
> not sure i can post links tho. last time i did it my post was deleted



Manga rock doesn't exist anymore. They went legit


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2019)

Try kissmanga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Manga rock doesn't exist anymore. They went legit


wym? im on mangarock right now lol

i use pc not phone


----------



## Steven (Sep 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Manga rock doesn't exist anymore. They went legit


Mangarock is still a thing


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> wym? im on mangarock right now lol
> 
> i use pc not phone





Acnologia said:


> Mangarock is still a thing



What's the URL?


----------



## Steven (Sep 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What's the URL?


I send you a pm


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> I send you a pm



Link you gave redirects to mrcomics


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Link you gave redirects to mrcomics


it's mangarock . com


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> it's mangarock . com



Are you guys accessing a cached version of the website?

Because


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Are you guys accessing a cached version of the website?
> 
> Because


that's the app bro, not the website 

not sure if its cached tho


----------



## Steven (Sep 8, 2019)

Thats what i get


----------



## Steven (Sep 8, 2019)

@Marie


Nyan>Laido


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> that's the app bro, not the website
> 
> not sure if its cached tho



On mobile web it doesn't work for me though.


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> On mobile web it doesn't work for me though.


what about the app? it works for me fine


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> what about the app? it works for me fine


You mean Mangarock app?


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2019)

yes


----------



## Mariko (Sep 8, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> @Marie
> 
> 
> Nyan>Laido



Lol wat?


----------



## Soca (Sep 8, 2019)

So today I learned there is muthafucking cheerleaders for cricket


----------



## Steven (Sep 8, 2019)

Is it just me,or does Orochi looks like a Combo made out of a regenerator and Iron Maiden?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 8, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Is it just me,or does Orochi looks like a Combo made out of a regenerator and Iron Maiden?


These pictures are from Resident Evil 4 game, right


----------



## Gledania (Sep 8, 2019)

Anyone remember this song ?


----------



## Redline (Sep 8, 2019)

getting close to the chapter...any future sight here?


----------



## Steven (Sep 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> These pictures are from Resident Evil 4 game, right


Yeah,RE4=Best Resi

Wii Version was over the top


----------



## El Hit (Sep 9, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Yeah,RE4=Best Resi
> 
> Wii Version was over the top


loved re4, shame they ruined wesker in re5


----------



## Kishido (Sep 9, 2019)

Lol look at the name of an upcoming Ttreasure Cruise event


----------



## Yamato (Sep 9, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Is it just me,or does Orochi looks like a Combo made out of a regenerator and Iron Maiden?


Those things always freaked me out when I played RE4


----------



## Mariko (Sep 9, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Is it just me,or does Orochi looks like a Combo made out of a regenerator and Iron Maiden?



Black sperm > Orochi though.


----------



## Steven (Sep 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Black sperm > Orochi though.


Lol

Boros>Monster Garou>Orochi>Golden sperm


----------



## Mariko (Sep 9, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Lol
> 
> Boros>Monster Garou>Orochi>Golden sperm



Golden sperm > Mihawk


----------



## Steven (Sep 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Golden sperm > Mihawk


Marie>Fubuki


----------



## shaantu (Sep 9, 2019)

btw Fubuki in the latest chapter cover


----------



## Steven (Sep 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> btw Fubuki in the latest chapter cover


Yeah


----------



## Steven (Sep 9, 2019)

Anyone here watching Danmachi Season 2?


----------



## Steven (Sep 9, 2019)

I see you @Playa4321


----------



## Playa4321 (Sep 9, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> I see you @Playa4321



Yeah, reading the legendary One piece chapter 923 thread


----------



## Steven (Sep 9, 2019)

Playa4321 said:


> Yeah, reading the legendary One piece chapter 923 thread


Link pls

Also nice that you use my Emote


----------



## Playa4321 (Sep 9, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Link pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Golden sperm > Mihawk


Golden showa > Zoro


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 10, 2019)

Man I was smoking and had a high iq thought. The yonko fight aint even going to be the biggest fight this arc.

The real climax fight is between the Grandmaster's legion vs the subhman Zoro haters. Since like 2012 nerds have been persecuting Zoro's loyal followers, many being forced out of their jobs, homes and society itself all for speaking straight facts about his true power.

Enjoy the time you have remaining, the legion led by Oda & myself will be back with a vengeance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Sep 10, 2019)

Zoro haters took and will take even more L's than Big Mom  

Just read the first two pages of this thread :  

And this is only the beginning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 10, 2019)

Why so lonely here


----------



## Mariko (Sep 10, 2019)

Sakazuki-Singh said:


> Zoro haters took and will take even more L's than Big Mom
> 
> Just read the first two pages of this thread :
> 
> And this is only the beginning



Zoro wanking are we?


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Zoro wanking are we?


Only way the grandmaster gets his swords shined


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2019)

@Marie  found this:


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Sep 10, 2019)

Zoro is the GOAT


----------



## Mariko (Sep 10, 2019)

Sakazuki-Singh said:


> Zoro is the HOAT


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2019)

Marie said:


>



The Hottest of All time? I agree


----------



## Mariko (Sep 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The Hottest of All time? I agree



*Informative*


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2019)

New avatar of the GOAT


----------



## Steven (Sep 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Marie  found this:


AoT and NNT

What is so good at AoT?Is it over?I stopped after the second anime season


----------



## Yamato (Sep 10, 2019)

I hope they're still available when I go to Japan next month


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> What is so good at AoT?Is it over?I stopped after the second anime season


Dude I would stop your gay ass on talking about AOT when you like FT.

And AOT is better in every way vs FT.
Coming from an RM fan.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> New avatar of the GOAT


Looks like


----------



## Nox (Sep 11, 2019)

@La Flame @A Optimist @Anyone else whose got the Gimp talents. 

Could one of you PLEASE make this into a render for me please (to size). All I have is reps, like and eternal gratitude* inb4 I want a bj

*


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> @La Flame @A Optimist @Anyone else whose got the Gimp talents.
> 
> Could one of you PLEASE make this into a render for me please (to size). All I have is reps, like and eternal gratitude* inb4 I want a bj
> 
> *




Not sure if this is what you wanted.

We got some artists who could help you here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Sep 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Not sure if this is what you wanted.
> 
> We got some artists who could help you here



Not necessarily. Its a nice clean edit and resizing. I appreciate it and Imma wear the set. 

Render is more about splicing an image from its existing background and having it in PNG format. It then allows you to play around with the image if you want to GFX it. An example of a rendered image would be >>



Basically its WB when he was on the Moby. Once you clean the background and what not it looks like that. However, you get the option to save it without the checked background. I know how to do it with Gimp (others use Photoshop) but my Gimp is down. And I got this deadline I am trying to hit. ;--;;


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> Not necessarily. Its a nice clean edit and resizing. I appreciate it and Imma wear the set.
> 
> Render is more about splicing an image from its existing background and having it in PNG format. It then allows you to play around with the image if you want to GFX it. An example of a rendered image would be >>
> 
> ...


Thanks brah, even though I know what a render is. Don't have access to GIMP atm but people will surely help you out in that thread I linked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> @La Flame @A Optimist @Anyone else whose got the Gimp talents.
> 
> Could one of you PLEASE make this into a render for me please (to size). All I have is reps, like and eternal gratitude* inb4 I want a bj
> 
> *


something like that?


----------



## Flame (Sep 11, 2019)

oh wait you meant no background

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Sep 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> something like that?



This is it chief. You cleaned out the background and made it white. Its not the clear PNG effect I was going for. But this mght work. About to stunt on these hoes. BRB let me investigate and report back


----------



## Soca (Sep 11, 2019)

So there was a shootout bout an hour ago on my block. 1 mans dead, another man shot running round somewhere bleeding out and cops looking for him. I'm in a fucking predicament because I gotta pass where the body is to go to work and I ain't tryna see it


----------



## shaantu (Sep 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> So there was a shootout bout an hour ago on my block. 1 mans dead, another man shot running round somewhere bleeding out and cops looking for him. I'm in a fucking predicament because I gotta pass where the body is to go to work and I ain't tryna see it


call sick today


----------



## Soca (Sep 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> call sick today


Can't.

Hoping they take it before I gotta go


----------



## Steven (Sep 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> @La Flame @A Optimist @Anyone else whose got the Gimp talents.
> 
> Could one of you PLEASE make this into a render for me please (to size). All I have is reps, like and eternal gratitude* inb4 I want a bj
> 
> *



Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> @La Flame @A Optimist @Anyone else whose got the Gimp talents.
> 
> Could one of you PLEASE make this into a render for me please (to size). All I have is reps, like and eternal gratitude* inb4 I want a bj
> 
> *





Acnologia said:


> Enjoy it



IMO when removing the background it would be good to still preserve its tinted outline, something like this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 11, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> IMO when removing the background it would be good to still preserve its tinted outline, something like this:


----------



## Hazard (Sep 11, 2019)

One piece holy shit


----------



## Steven (Sep 11, 2019)

>Japan
>One Piece
>


----------



## Soca (Sep 11, 2019)

One Piece dominating everything shounen and whatever other manga out there shouldn't even be shocking anymore, especially in here


----------



## Steven (Sep 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Zoro will give the scar
> 
> Doesn't matter if 70% of the work is done by luffy. Zoro will play a role in the fight.


Whats that for a stupid avatar?


----------



## Steven (Sep 11, 2019)

@Kinjin 

I disagree with your "Roger is featless" post


----------



## Gledania (Sep 11, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Whats that for a stupid avatar?



That's just a common mirrors seller.

Do you wish something ?


----------



## Steven (Sep 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> That's just a common mirrors seller.
> 
> Do you wish something ?


mirror seller?from what game?

If you want a seller as avatar,use the merchant from Resi 4


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 11, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> I disagree with your "Roger is featless" post


_Virtually _featless then.



StrawHat4Life said:


> *List of Banned Characters*
> Below is a list of featless characters. These are characters who have basically shown nothing from a fighting perspective (remember this is the _Battledome_). Sure we know that someone like Dragon is pretty damn strong, but beyond that the rest is guess work. Such characters are banned until they have shown enough feats.
> 
> Roger
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Sep 12, 2019)

It's gonna rain  

It's gonna rainnnnnnnn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 12, 2019)

I need a set with Zoro from this weeks chapter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 12, 2019)

@T.D.A 

Hook me up with a Zoro set?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 13, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> Hook me up with a Zoro set?


----------



## Tenma (Sep 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> _Virtually _featless then.



let's be fair most of those rules are super outdated and a pain in the ass. SH4L also hasn't been online in years anyway

If people don't want to talk about featless characters they won't, if there's a demand for it they will. Don't see the harm either way.


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2019)

we ain't changing shittttttttttt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 13, 2019)

@Tenma are you in TMF ???
Btw.....


Change your ava


----------



## Tenma (Sep 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Tenma are you in TMF ???
> Btw.....
> 
> 
> Change your ava



Yeah, I go by Tenma there too

too fucking lazy


----------



## Gledania (Sep 13, 2019)

Tenma said:


> Yeah, I go by Tenma there too
> 
> too fucking lazy




Put Apoo just to trigger some kidd fans


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2019)

@Soca how did the walk-past-the-body turn out? I remember I went past a dead lady on the street. She was hit by u truck. I was walking by and from distance I saw a white sheet in the middle of the street. I knew something was up. Changed my route instantly. XD


----------



## Soca (Sep 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Soca how did the walk-past-the-body turn out? I remember I went past a dead lady on the street.


Coroner came by and picked it up before I went by. The blood is still there tho.



DeVision said:


> She was hit by u truck. I was walking by and from distance I saw a white sheet in the middle of the street. I knew something was up. Changed my route instantly. XD


Shit at least it was covered. Homie was laid out right in the middle of the street bleeding out


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Soca how did the walk-past-the-body turn out? I remember I went past a dead lady on the street. She was hit by u truck. I was walking by and from distance I saw a white sheet in the middle of the street. I knew something was up. Changed my route instantly. XD



Dunno why but this post reminded me of The Wire. One of the GOAT TV shows.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> Coroner came by and picked it up before I went by. The blood is still there tho.



That's good.



Soca said:


> Shit at least it was covered. Homie was laid out right in the middle of the street bleeding out



But this is rough..



T.D.A said:


> Dunno why but this post reminded me of The Wire. One of the GOAT TV shows.





I have to watch that show btw. It's on my list for a long time.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2019)

What a boring convo. 

Let's share nudes instead!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



You perv


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2019)

Nudes only in pm. That's the rule.


----------



## Steven (Sep 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> What a boring convo.
> 
> Let's share nudes instead!
> 
> ...


Please no ass pictures


----------



## Gledania (Sep 13, 2019)

That's probably gonna be on my top 5 weirdest question ever asked in my life ...


But can gay people .... while looking on a mirror .... find themselves attractive? 

Like you see yourelf and say "Yeah I would bang that"


----------



## Steven (Sep 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> That's probably gonna be on my top 5 weirdest question ever asked in my life ...
> 
> 
> But can gay people .... while looking on a mirror .... find themselves attractive?
> ...


@Marie


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> That's probably gonna be on my top 5 weirdest question ever asked in my life ...
> 
> 
> But can gay people .... while looking on a mirror .... find themselves attractive?
> ...



WTF is wrong with you dude?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> WTF is wrong with you dude?




JUST A QUESTION.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> JUST A QUESTION.



Flame might be right about you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Flame might be right about you.



About what ?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> About what ?



You know.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You know.




Well I'm just like him. So wathever he told you , he's the same


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Well I'm just like him. So wathever he told you , he's the same



I never saw him asking a question like you did before.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I never saw him asking a question like you did before.



He ask them in private.

He's a curious dude. Just like me. But I'm open.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 13, 2019)

Btw.... found out my answer.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 13, 2019)

Not sure if this has been posted yet but

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Sep 14, 2019)

This was on my recommendation list


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Sep 14, 2019)

@Red Admiral  tell me u saw this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> That's probably gonna be on my top 5 weirdest question ever asked in my life ...
> 
> 
> But can gay people .... while looking on a mirror .... find themselves attractive?
> ...



> Narcissism.

Nothing to do with being gay or not. 


Acnologia said:


> @Marie



Wat?

Web-exhibitionnists generally lack confidence, not the opposite.

And no I don't snu snu myself with my own pics you perv.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 14, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu 

Every breath you take
Every move you make
Every bond you break
Every step you take
I'll be watching you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 14, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 14, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but


What's that?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 14, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but




LMAO


----------



## Mariko (Sep 14, 2019)

@T.D.A  in one pic:


----------



## Steven (Sep 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> And no I don't snu snu myself with my own pics you perv.


Nah,i dont buy it


----------



## Mariko (Sep 14, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Nah,i dont buy it



I can sell you my bath water if you want...


----------



## Steven (Sep 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> I can sell you my bath water if you want...


What the fuck i want with your bath water?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 14, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> What the fuck i want with your bath water?



Ppl pay for that apparently. And are proud of it.


----------



## Red Admiral (Sep 14, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> @Red Admiral  tell me u saw this


sure ... the day it Khan upload his reaction


----------



## Steven (Sep 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ppl pay for that apparently. And are proud of it.


Yeah sure...


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ppl pay for that apparently. And are proud of it.


How much you making off bath water?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 14, 2019)

@Marie where do you live in ? 

Oh and I mean where does your heart live in , not your body.

For me it's simple :


----------



## MO (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm about to try chick fil A. I'm excited.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 14, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> What's that?


Nissin cup noodle's One Piece characters as high schoolers.

There was a Zoro clip too.


----------



## Redline (Sep 14, 2019)

That's for you guys if you have one hour to lose for the better...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> @T.D.A  in one pic:


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2019)

@Oreki  Sup!


----------



## Mariko (Sep 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Yeah sure...



https://www.theguardian.com/technol...lphine-gamer-girl-instagram-selling-bath-wate


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...lphine-gamer-girl-instagram-selling-bath-wate


Wow...who is that hoe?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Wow...who is that hoe?



A smart one apparently


----------



## Mariko (Sep 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> That's for you guys if you have one hour to lose for the better...



I watched it at least 3 times... Pretty interesting/fascinating.

The shop where I bought my iaïto was selling a handcrafted tamahagane wakizashi (made by a chinese swordsmith) and it's price was 12 000 euros (~13 300 $).

I don't even imagine the price of a japanese katana like the one in the video.

French version:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> I watched it at least 3 times... Pretty interesting/fascinating.
> 
> The shop where I bought my iaïto was selling a handcrafted tamahagane wakizashi (made by a chinese swordsmith) and it's price was 12 000 euros (~13 300 $).
> 
> I don't even imagine the price of a japanese katana like the one in the video.


You bought a weapon for 12000€?Wtf


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> A smart one apparently


Videogame nerds...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> You bought a weapon for 12000€?Wtf



lol, read again.


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> lol, read again.


I see


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2019)

@Gledania 

forteshadowing that Law and Zoro fight over Robin


----------



## Mariko (Sep 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Gledania
> 
> forteshadowing that Law and Zoro fight over Robin



Is Law's sword guard made out of Bepo's (ass) hairs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  Sup!


Hi


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is Law's sword guard made out of Bepo's (ass) hairs?


3k


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is Law's sword guard made out of Bepo's (ass) hairs?


@Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Sep 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> 3k




You're alive ?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey wtf @Soca why is marie banned


----------



## Soca (Sep 15, 2019)

how to answer that in a snarky and sarcastic manner


----------



## Gledania (Sep 15, 2019)

Soca said:


> how to answer that in a snarky and sarcastic manner




Don't bother. I think I have an idea cause her comment in Mihawk blade thread was deleted.


It's because she used some censored word ?


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 15, 2019)

It's a secret to everybody.


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2019)

Poor Marie.Nobody wanted to buy her bath water


----------



## DeVision (Sep 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Poor Marie.Nobody wanted to buy her bath water



Bad advertising.


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Bad advertising.


Toilet water would most likely the better product


----------



## Oreki (Sep 15, 2019)

Well at least she tried


----------



## Oreki (Sep 15, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's a secret to everybody.


Though when her ban going to be lift


----------



## DeVision (Sep 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Toilet water would most likely the better product



Selling bath water, and sending toilet water. That's the real business.


----------



## Redline (Sep 15, 2019)

so what's next ?? act one was 15 chapters, act 2 precisely 30 chapters, now act 3 will be 45 or 60 ?! 4 and 5 should be a lot shorter


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Selling bath water, and sending toilet water. That's the real business.


Leitungswasser wäre besser


----------



## Shrike (Sep 15, 2019)

Did you seriously ban Mariella for that? Christ...


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2019)

Mariella


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> so what's next ?? act one was 15 chapters, act 2 precisely 30 chapters, now act 3 will be 45 or 60 ?! 4 and 5 should be a lot shorter



There doesn't need to be 5 Acts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 15, 2019)

5 act´s...

You can finish wano within 15-20 chapter at this point


----------



## Redline (Sep 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> There doesn't need to be 5 Acts


well dunno but i read on line that  typical theatrical  japanese shows back in the days were made of five act white the third as the longest and the last two shorter with the fifth super short  ,  for instead act 4 like 10 chapter and act five 1 only!


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> well dunno but i read on line that  typical theatrical  japanese shows back in the days were made of five act white the third as the longest and the last two shorter with the fifth super short  ,  for instead act 4 like 10 chapter and act five 1 only!



The main thing is that kabuki follows Jo-ha-kyū (3 parts) [beginning, break, rapid]

I think Act 2 was the ha, which means we have 1 Act left, the kyū.


----------



## Redline (Sep 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The main thing is that kabuki follows Jo-ha-kyū (3 parts) [beginning, break, rapid]
> 
> I think Act 2 was the ha, which means we have 1 Act left, the kyū.


i saw tekking saying it tipically five  i better double check myself then lol
here some other
From the way the last chapter ended, it seems to be following a Kabuki structure giving us an idea of how the pacing is going to be. From wikipedia: Nearly every full-length play occupies five acts. The first corresponds to jo, an auspicious and slow opening which introduces the audience to the characters and the plot. The next three acts correspond to ha, speeding events up, culminating almost always in a great moment of drama or tragedy in the third act and possibly a battle in the second and/or fourth acts. The final act, corresponding to kyu, is almost always short, providing a quick and satisfying conclusion.
basically is the tree way but done in 5 arc , if oda is following this


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You're alive ?


I just died!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2019)

Soca said:


> how to answer that in a snarky and sarcastic manner


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Poor Marie.Nobody wanted to buy her bath water


* Bitch stop talking about it, we already know you want that, just buy it, you are a gamer and a crappy one so go for  it!

*


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Did you seriously ban Mariella for that? Christ...


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Selling bath water, and sending toilet water. That's the real business.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The main thing is that kabuki follows Jo-ha-kyū (3 parts) [beginning, break, rapid]
> 
> I think Act 2 was the ha, which means we have 1 Act left, the kyū.


No, the third part will be the classic high light were Kaido crushes all and brakes one of Zoro's swords.


----------



## Steven (Sep 16, 2019)

Bah

5 seconds of this video was enough to say that bitch is a bitch


----------



## Oreki (Sep 16, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 16, 2019)

I got nostalgic and looked at some old threads. Do you ever miss your rival @Admiral Kizaru? @Seraphoenix


----------



## Oreki (Sep 16, 2019)

@lion of lernia no I am not... it just I am busy irl and have really less time to spend on forums nowadays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Leitungswasser wäre besser



Wenn schon trollen, dann richtig - also Klowasser. XD


----------



## Steven (Sep 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wenn schon trollen, dann richtig - also Klowasser. XD


Frisches?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2019)

Spoiler:


----------



## DeVision (Sep 16, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Frisches?



Muss schon frisch sein.




T.D.A said:


> Spoiler:



Is that Ace?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Muss schon frisch sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bottom panel is Oden


----------



## DeVision (Sep 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Bottom panel is Oden



Looks like Ace. XD


----------



## Steven (Sep 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Spoiler:


NANI?!?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 16, 2019)

Will Marie be back for Part 3?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Will Marie be back for Part 3?


Can't mod tell us when they're gonna lift her ban


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I got nostalgic and looked at some old threads. Do you ever miss your rival @Admiral Kizaru? @Seraphoenix


yeah. His condescension while pushing his propaganda is pretty much unparalleled. His stand-ins are very poor in comparison. All I get these days is a tier specialist. It's really rough man.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> That's probably gonna be on my top 5 weirdest question ever asked in my life ...
> 
> 
> But can gay people .... while looking on a mirror .... find themselves attractive?
> ...


Ask @Flame he's well informed


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 17, 2019)

Was in a meeting with someone who worked at the Royal Navy, she said she had Admirals and I thought to myself I have Yonkou.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 17, 2019)

I see T.D.A. don't consider Mihawk above yonkou.... good for him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 17, 2019)

@Acnologia you're final fantasy fan, have you played FFXV, if yes you liked the ending?


----------



## Steven (Sep 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Acnologia you're final fantasy fan, have you played FFXV, if yes you liked the ending?


I´m not a FF fan.I´m a KH fan(But i still miss them in KH3).

But yes,i played FFXV.It was pretty meh.The combat system was boring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2019)

hey



*Spoiler*: _big spoiler_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Mihawk >= Shanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can't mod tell us when they're gonna lift her ban


yeah we want some more new selfie  and harcore stuff from marie bae  asap!! she is the only true lady on the forum lol


----------



## Steven (Sep 17, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> yeah we want some more new selfie  and harcore stuff from marie bae  asap!! she is the only true lady on the forum lol


Marie is old...

Her good years are over


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> yeah we want some more new selfie  and harcore stuff from marie bae  asap!! she is the only true lady on the forum lol


----------



## Flame (Sep 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Ask @Flame he's well informed


i see no problem tbh. i'd bang myself whether i'm gay or not  



Oreki said:


> @Acnologia you're final fantasy fan, have you played FFXV, if yes you liked the ending?


only game i played of the franchise. stopped at the second city for some reason lol


----------



## Oreki (Sep 18, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> I´m not a FF fan.I´m a KH fan(But i still miss them in KH3).
> 
> But yes,i played FFXV.It was pretty meh.The combat system was boring


I think the combat system is pretty good and all the fighting techniques they added but I don't like the way the executed. The ending was hated by many but to be honest I think I like the ending story wise


----------



## Oreki (Sep 18, 2019)

Flame said:


> i see no problem tbh. i'd bang myself whether i'm gay or not


Lol



Flame said:


> only game i played of the franchise. stopped at the second city for some reason lol


I actually tried most of the Final Fantasy games but I ended up leaving them in midway... only game I played entirely was FFXV


----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I think the combat system is pretty good and all the fighting techniques they added but I don't like the way the executed. The ending was hated by many but to be honest I think I like the ending story wise


Also 15 have no Sephiroth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 18, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Also 15 have no Sephiroth


But isn't 15 set after many years of the original series? I haven't played any of the fully beside them 15th lol


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 18, 2019)

Had some BBQ jerk chicken wings for lunch and now I have the shits.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Had some BBQ jerk chicken wings for lunch and now I have the shits.



You have what? XD


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You have what? XD


----------



## Gledania (Sep 18, 2019)

Flame said:


> i see no problem tbh. i'd bang myself whether i'm gay or not




@DeVision


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 18, 2019)

What’s going on in here


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> What’s going on in here



We have people with shits, who doesn't give a shit. @T.D.A 
We have people who would bang themselfs. @Flame 
We have people who enjoy when you tell them "go f*ck yourself" @Gledania 

Just a normal day in the office. XD


----------



## Oreki (Sep 18, 2019)

Just another normal day for OL


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 18, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu I ain't reading spoilers this week. I will attack others when chapter comes out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> We have people with shits, who doesn't give a shit. @T.D.A
> We have people who would bang themselfs. @Flame
> We have people who enjoy when you tell them "go f*ck yourself" @Gledania
> 
> Just a normal day in the office. XD


Good ol fuckery
On my birthday as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Good ol fuckery
> On my birthday as well



Happy birthday!
Do me a favor and kill Gled in the DBZ event (if he's in). If not, kill him anyways.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But isn't 15 set after many years of the original series? I haven't played any of the fully beside them 15th lol


It´s not even the same universe


----------



## Nataly (Sep 18, 2019)

TMI @T.D.A 
Or should I say T.M.I. T.D.A.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 19, 2019)

Happy bday @Acnologia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> TMI @T.D.A
> Or should I say T.M.I. T.D.A.



What made things worse was that it was at work, and I have OCD so I going through different floors trying to find a clean suitable toilet while keeping my shit in. Eventually used one of those Accessible/disabled toilets which were pretty clean. Male toilets are the worst.


----------



## Steven (Sep 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Happy bday @Acnologia


Thanks


----------



## Flame (Sep 19, 2019)

have a blast @Acnologia my man  :MShad

be careful of gaydania. i hear he's after birthday boys


----------



## Steven (Sep 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> have a blast @Acnologia my man  :MShad
> 
> be careful of gaydania. i hear he's after birthday boys


----------



## Oreki (Sep 19, 2019)

@Acnologia Happy birthday...Have a blast and enjoy at your fullest!


----------



## Steven (Sep 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Acnologia Happy birthday...Have a blast and enjoy at your fullest!


Thanks


----------



## Gledania (Sep 19, 2019)

Happy birthday @Acnologia





You're 28.... wtf that's old


----------



## Gledania (Sep 19, 2019)

@Kinjin wait why the flying fuck is louis banned ?????


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2019)

How do these spirals work? Why is mine so empty?


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Flamebaiting.


hi there kin! i was thinking about open up Lion of Lernia shit posting tread? can i do it? yuo tell me...
also i think i had  one betting tread open but i don't remember where iti s lol...i just wanted to double check it since maybe it's about time to win some monster avy!xd 
take care see ya


----------



## Gledania (Sep 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Flamebaiting.




About this whole "Lev ely" talk with unicorn dude ?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2019)

@Gledania @Flame  why do you have more of a complete spiral?


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Sep 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania @Flame  why do you have more of a complete spiral?




I rep people everytime everywhere,  they rep me in return

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I rep people everytime everywhere,  they rep me in return



How much rep you have? Don't I have more?


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


what happen to the powerfull lewd genie? how come you become a scary cat now Light?xd


----------



## Steven (Sep 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Happy birthday @Acnologia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet still younger than Marie

But thanks


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> hi there kin! i was thinking about open up Lion of Lernia shit posting tread? can i do it? yuo tell me...
> also i think i had  one betting tread open but i don't remember where iti s lol...i just wanted to double check it since maybe it's about time to win some monster avy!xd
> take care see ya


If you make that thread I'll instantly close it.

We better forget about the bet thread


----------



## Steven (Sep 19, 2019)

ol convo thread happy birthday acnologia

Cool idea @Kinjin


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What made things worse was that it was at work, and I have OCD so I going through different floors trying to find a clean suitable toilet while keeping my shit in. Eventually used one of those Accessible/disabled toilets which were pretty clean. Male toilets are the worst.


yougotta spit on it and wipe it clean with some toilet paper first then you can sat on it and let your shit go all in!


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> If you make that thread I'll instantly close it.
> 
> We better forget about the bet thread


why? nobody liked my super monster avy? what a pity ....lol


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> why? nobody liked my super monster avy? what a pity ....lol


They were really ugly dude. Can't have half of the OL wearing them lol


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> ol convo thread happy birthday acnologia
> 
> Cool idea @Kinjin



Not gonna last long. 

Happy birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> They were really ugly dude. Can't have half of the OL wearing them lol


agree to disagree?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2019)

@DeVision Even you have a fuller spiral but I have more rep power. Someone explain lol @Kinjin


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Not gonna last long.
> 
> Happy birthday!


you mean he won't make it till the next? lmaooo


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision Even you have a fuller spiral but I have more rep power. Someone explain lol @Kinjin



You spam more than me. So you have more posts. That's why. 
I've got more rep than you. That's why.

Oh, and btw. switch to gold bar. Screw the rainbow spiral.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> you mean he won't make it till the next? lmaooo



That's harsh. XD


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision Even you have a fuller spiral but I have more rep power. Someone explain lol @Kinjin


told ya you gotta spin the dice fujiiiii!!!!!


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision Even you have a fuller spiral but I have more rep power. Someone explain lol @Kinjin


It depends on rep points, not rep power.

15m rep = full spiral

You can hide spirals in your preferences if you prefer to see rep bars.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You spam more than me. So you have more posts. That's why.
> I've got more rep than you. That's why.
> 
> Oh, and btw. switch to gold bar. Screw the rainbow spiral.



How much rep you have?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How much rep you have?



It's a secret. 
7.3M


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's a secret.
> 7.3M



Lol they done you dirty, why is your rep power so low.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Lol they done you dirty, why is your rep power so low.



Rule #1 never rep full power. 
What you need for rep power = posts, trophy points and join date as soon as possible. (maybe the recived rep too, but I'm not sure).


----------



## Kishido (Sep 19, 2019)

Why is @Louis-954 banned?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2019)

I would guess because he has Sakura on his ava.


----------



## Steven (Sep 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You spam more than me. So you have more posts. That's why.
> I've got more rep than you. That's why.
> 
> Oh, and btw. switch to gold bar. Screw the rainbow spiral.


Pink Bar>Gold Bar


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> what happen to the powerfull lewd genie? how come you become a scary cat now Light?xd



I am saving lord Smithnie, for truly lubrique posts.



Btw, happy birthday @Acnologia , you lewd man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2019)

New sketch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Sep 19, 2019)

T.D.A acting like he's new here when he's among the oldest lol


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> New sketch


looks like unohana from  bleach  with short hair..rip


----------



## Soca (Sep 19, 2019)

HA HA HA HA HA

MA MA MA MA MA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 20, 2019)

@Acnologia Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Flame (Sep 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania @Flame  why do you have more of a complete spiral?


I rep people everytime everywhere, they rep me in return


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 20, 2019)

You know i watched all three seasons of rick and moty last week.  Had no idea how awesome that show was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2019)

@Canute87 with the thread name change outta nowhere.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 20, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Pink Bar>Gold Bar



Disagree.
If it were purple, yeah. But pink. No.


----------



## Soca (Sep 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Disagree.
> If it were purple, yeah. But pink. No.


gold bar is pee pee


----------



## DeVision (Sep 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> gold bar is pee pee



Fits you soooo well:



Checkmate!


----------



## Soca (Sep 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Fits you soooo well:
> 
> 
> 
> Checkmate!


you lil hoe 

and her name is kahjeelia campbell

dick


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> you lil hoe
> 
> and her name is kahjeelia campbell
> 
> dick


Nope...I know her,  that's Pamela Chu!


----------



## DeVision (Sep 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> you lil hoe
> 
> and her name is kahjeelia campbell
> 
> dick





I don't like the septum ring, but everything else.. 

Don't beat your meat.....


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 20, 2019)

@Kinjin vs @DeVision.

Who wins?

Vote now.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin vs @DeVision.
> 
> Who wins?
> 
> Vote now.



Where is this comming from?


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Was in a meeting with someone who worked at the Royal Navy, she said she had Admirals and I thought to myself I have Yonkou.


do they have the new rolls royce motor too?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin vs @DeVision.
> 
> Who wins?
> 
> Vote now.




Kinjin low diff 3 DeVision.


----------



## Nataly (Sep 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Canute87 with the thread name change outta nowhere.


I also want to get a name for this convo thread, where do I sign up?


DeVision said:


> Disagree.
> If it were purple, yeah. But pink. No.




Poor Mingo crying in the corner since no pink for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I also want to get a name for this convo thread, where do I sign up?
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Mingo crying in the corner since no pink for you


I accidentally had mine already with Don!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 20, 2019)

I do not remember who wished to know about rep events, but here it is:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Poor Mingo crying in the corner since no pink for you



Mingo is a special case. He has a pink feathered cape. Dude can pull anything and stay classy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I do not remember who wished to know about rep events, but here it is:


Oh thank you, it was me who said that. Though I was just speaking for all of us here  xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2019)

Both shiba and freechoice banned wtf

@Kinjin another flaming ?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

So many bans


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Both shiba and freechoice banned wtf
> 
> @Kinjin another flaming ?





Oreki said:


> So many bans



@Kinjin = Gorosei lol


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

How do you know who banned them?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How do you know who banned them?



@Gledania has an inside source?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How do you know who banned them?



Just ask. No idea who.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania has an inside source?



Just like Drake. 
Things are getting clearer.


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

When marie ban gonna lift


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2019)

Why are this 2 banned ????

For how long ?  spoilers reaction next chap will be boring without them and Marie


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2019)

dunno


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

I asked Marie banned question 3 times but no one answered lol


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> dunno


You're S class mod here


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin = Gorosei lol


No, I'm Kizaru. The admins are the Gorosei.

Akainu = Soca
Fujitora = Etherborn
Aokiji = Astro
Ryokugyu = ???


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I asked Marie banned question 3 times but no one answered lol



Used censored words too often I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No, I'm Kizaru. The admins are the Gorosei.
> 
> Akainu = Soca
> Fujitora = Etherborn
> ...


So when are you having duel against Soca


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

@T.D.A for Ryokugyu.


----------



## Steven (Sep 21, 2019)

Im Mihawk


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm Luffy... gonna take over all this as I rise


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

So who's the drake


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So who's the drake



That remain a mysterie


----------



## Steven (Sep 21, 2019)

make for all of us one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

TDA make sure Luffy should be me


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Sep 21, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No, I'm Kizaru. The admins are the Gorosei.


So that is why you didnt take my Yonko vs Admiral bait. Well, there is still Shanks vs Mihawk.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)

Continued:


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Continued:



@Flame


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

That so on point


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Continued:




Oh you holy bastard 

You will pay this

@Flame I sugest we stop our feud and team against T.D.A for now


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2019)

Richard Lionheart said:


> So that is why you didnt take my Yonko vs Admiral bait. Well, there is still Shanks vs Mihawk.




Ok.

Give me your opinion now.

Mihawk vs shanks
Yonki vs admirals
Drake vs Law
Zoro vs Sanji


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Congrats @T.D.A you made it to Gled's list.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Congrats @T.D.A you made it to Gled's gay-list.



Who do you have in your gay list ? l


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Who do you have in your gay list ? l



I have no such list. Be and let be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I have no such list. Be and let be.




Who do you view as gay in this forum ? (Between the ones you know)


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Who do you view as gay in this forum ? (Between the ones you know)



Honestly? You seem "suspicious" because of your constant calling-out. But it's not a bad thing. I am a tolerant person. I accept that.


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Sep 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Ok.
> 
> Give me your opinion now.
> Mihawk vs shanks
> ...


The conclusion to all those fights should be obvious.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2019)

Richard Lionheart said:


> The answer to all those questions should be obvious.




Not in OL.



Answer.

For me :

Yonko > admirals
Shanks~ mihawk
Drake > Law
Zoro > Sanji


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Sep 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Not in OL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you. Am ready for the hate.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2019)

Richard Lionheart said:


> Fixed it for you. Am ready for the hate.




Shanks may be > Mihawk if Oda reveal if he have something other than swordmanship.

Lol Drake rape Law


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 21, 2019)

Richard Lionheart said:


> So that is why you didnt take my Yonko vs Admiral bait. Well, there is still Shanks vs Mihawk.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)

Part 3:


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Oh you holy bastard
> 
> You will pay this
> 
> @Flame I sugest we stop our feud and team against T.D.A for now



The 2 of you wouldn't be enough. Your sword can't reach me.


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Continued:


dick  

make a thread i dare you. me and my dupe gang are gonna get to clapping  



Gledania said:


> Oh you holy bastard
> 
> You will pay this
> 
> @Flame I sugest we stop our feud and team against T.D.A for now


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Flame said:


>



The end is here people. Say goodbye to those you love.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

The gayness gonna take over this community I better should leave


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The gayness gonna take over this community I better should leave



Don't worry. It's not contagious.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> dick
> 
> make a thread i dare you. me and my dupe gang are gonna get to clapping



Make a thread where?


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The gayness gonna take over this community I better should leave


what are you talking about? you're already in 

as in everybody who ever posted in this thread (especially the op of this thread)


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Make a thread where?


in ol

an edit thread


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

This thread is to purify gay people not make gay people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> what are you talking about? you're already in
> 
> as in everybody who ever posted in this thread (especially the op of this thread)



You better not provoke Groot!


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> in ol
> 
> an edit thread



Mods probs wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

But it's really big news that Flame accepting that he's making a gay cult


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You better not provoke Groot!


i thought groot already has a special relationship with that racoon tho  



Oreki said:


> But it's really big news that Flame accepting that he's making a gay cult


it was here before i arrived


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> i thought groot already has a special relationship with that racoon tho



HOW DARE YOU?!


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2019)

now @Gledania? wtf is going on


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> now @Gledania? wtf is going on



Asking to many questions.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> now @Gledania? wtf is going on





Gledania said:


> Oh you holy bastard
> 
> You will pay this
> 
> @Flame I sugest we stop our feud and team against T.D.A for now





T.D.A said:


> The 2 of you wouldn't be enough. Your sword can't reach me.



Don't mess with pre-2010 NF members, right? @DeVision


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Asking to many questions.


this could've sounded so much more scary if you still had that godfather avy  :mjpls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Don't mess with pre-2010 NF members, right? @DeVision


last time i checked all the mods joined after 2010


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Don't mess with pre-2010 NF members, right? @DeVision



That's right! 

I remember him braging some time ago that he never was banned. XD



Flame said:


> this could've sounded so much more scary if you still had that godfather avy  :mjpls



My next ava's gonna make up for it.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> last time i checked all the mods joined after 2010



So?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)

Who should we ban next? 

:gitgud


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who should we ban next?
> 
> :gitgud



First we need to unban @Marie (as a senior member), and after that we go clean up like Weevil. One. By. One.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)

@Flame right now:


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

I already wiped the half of the NF


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I already wiped the half of the NF



You're with me. You'll be okay.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

I got negged in Brouto section last day for saying that how Sarada is popular despite having so less screen time


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I got negged in Brouto section last day for saying that how Sarada is popular despite having so less screen time



You reading Boruto? Save your time.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You reading Boruto? Save your time.


Lol, the manga is good... latest chapter wasn't pleasing for Naruto and Sasuke fan


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2019)

As per my edits the OP Battledome is being abolished so one by one the members active there are being banned.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol, the manga is good... latest chapter wasn't pleasing for Naruto and Sasuke fan



Not gonna read that crap. XD


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> As per my edits the OP Battledome is being abolished so one by one the members active there are being banned.



So you Fuji and not Ryo?


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 21, 2019)

This constant gay talk is immature and dare I say it, homophobic. I'd advise all of you to stop doing this. Gledania didn't get banned for this though.



T.D.A said:


> Mods probs wouldn't allow it.


We allow edit threads like the ones you did in the past. Not if you include sexual comments though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hit (Sep 21, 2019)

Lmao the homophobic jokes were annoying, nice bitchslap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> First we need to unban @Marie (as a senior member), and after that we go clean up like Weevil. One. By. One.


My girls is still banned


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> First we need to unban @Marie (as a senior member), and after that we go clean up like Weevil. One. By. One.


what the fuck did she do?
Gledania too. WTF?


----------



## Shrike (Sep 21, 2019)

The gay thing is just teenage 'jokes', but ye it get boring after the first two times.

Why not the warning before bans though, Sengoku? No need for this.


----------



## Redline (Sep 21, 2019)

lmaooooo ....kids....


----------



## Gin (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Shrike (Sep 21, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You don't get banned for saying ^ (use bro)
> 
> 
> *Several *warnings have been handed out. It's when they fall on deaf ears is when folks get banned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Sep 21, 2019)

chop chop chop


----------



## Steven (Sep 22, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You don't get banned for saying ^ (use bro)
> 
> 
> *Several *warnings have been handed out. It's when they fall on deaf ears is when folks get banned.


N1664

Sounds fair


----------



## Steven (Sep 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol, the manga is good... latest chapter wasn't pleasing for Naruto and Sasuke fan


Jigen mopped the floor with both


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Jigen mopped the floor with both



Naruto died/got sealed?
I saw some profile posts on the site.


----------



## Steven (Sep 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Naruto died/got sealed?
> I saw some profile posts on the site.


Maybe,we didn't see what happened


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Maybe,we didn't see what happened



Are the spoilers out? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



BlinkST ► Klue It’s day 2 and my jimmies are still rustled

All I know is Kishi better end Naruto for good after this trash


----------



## Oreki (Sep 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Jigen mopped the floor with both


Some still whining saying they were nerfed lol


----------



## Oreki (Sep 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> All I know is Kishi better end Naruto for good after this trash


Boruto lack creativity or deep emotional scenes but it's still good and deserves a chance, to be honest


----------



## Steven (Sep 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Are the spoilers out?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Naruto is still one of the most important n1ggas in this series...


----------



## Steven (Sep 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Some still whining saying they were nerfed lol


Lel what?They was not nerfed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 22, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Lel what?They was not nerfed


Pretty much they used what the writer can make them use lol


----------



## Redline (Sep 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Some still whining saying they were nerfed lol


Lmaoooo why? Becouse they lost shisui?  Eheheh..tards


----------



## Steven (Sep 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Pretty much they used what the writer can make them use lol


No Bijuudama


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2019)

Where is the Predictions thread in the Telegrams?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Where is the Predictions thread in the Telegrams?



They are waiting for Ryokyugu to make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2019)

@DeVision vs @Kinjin pt 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 22, 2019)

Why do you want us to fight?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Why do you want us to fight?



This.
We never gonna fight. Kin's my _brat_. (not the word you think it is)

EDIT:
Btw which one is me?


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2019)

tda looking for some drama  :drama


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2019)

huh could've sworn that's an emote command.  where's the drama baby emote?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> huh could've sworn that's an emote command.  where's the drama baby emote?



In the alley? 

Who's that on your ava?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2019)

The story develops in its own organic way.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The story develops in its own organic way.



You never did that OL video. Right @Flame .


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> In the alley?
> 
> Who's that on your ava?


nvm i found it. was referring to this  

is it named after you @A Optimistic? 

it's a character from a webtoon called Solo Leveling. currently has about 80 chapters. highly recommend it


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> nvm i found it. was referring to this
> 
> is it named after you @A Optimistic?
> 
> it's a character from a webtoon called Solo Leveling. currently has about 80 chapters. highly recommend it



Oh, I have it bookmarked.


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh, I have it bookmarked.


then what are ya waiting for? go read it  

unlike manga, it's pretty easy to read since its mostly images and less texts. you'll finish in no time


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

F**k that took long.

Btw the sketch tool needs more colors. Where do I DEMAND those?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

Here's the reference.



Btw. T.D.A getting beat up because he stirrs up artificial fights.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> nvm i found it. was referring to this
> 
> is it named after you @A Optimistic?
> 
> it's a character from a webtoon called Solo Leveling. currently has about 80 chapters. highly recommend it



Yes it is named after me. Lauren added that emote when she used to be an admin in order to piss me off.


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> F**k that took long.
> 
> Btw the sketch tool needs more colors. Where do I DEMAND those?


you can draw? why didn't u enter the drawing contest?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> you can draw? why didn't u enter the drawing contest?



You call that drawing? XD
I can do this kind of sketches. Nothing more. XD

I already said, I'd participate in a sketch tool contest. Anything more profesional is too much for me. XD


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You call that drawing? XD
> I can do this kind of sketches. Nothing more. XD
> 
> I already said, I'd participate in a sketch tool contest. Anything more profesional is too much for me. XD


sketching is way more difficult than drawing tho. if you managed to do something that good with sketching, just imagine how well it'd look if you actually spend a couple of days drawing by hand


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> sketching is way more difficult than drawing tho. if you managed to do something that good with sketching, just imagine how well it'd look if you actually spend a couple of days drawing by hand



Well.. Maybe if I wasn't lazy and if I had "equipment".
But maybe I'll try it the next time. 

EDIT: But knowing myself, I'd just get pissed, throw everything away and give up. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2019)

The Draw Sketch tool is too difficult to use


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2019)

@A Optimistic vs @Flame 

Who wins?


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2019)

@A Optimistic 

 "alon" = avalon??


are there even more?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic vs @Flame
> 
> Who wins?



Someone with 69.609 posts is just too lewd.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

@Gledania is back. XD


----------



## Oreki (Sep 22, 2019)

@Flame you know solo leveling is already ended in the novel?


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame you know solo leveling is already ended in the novel?


no i didn't

how far ahead is the novel? is the author of the webtoon on hiatus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2019)

@T.D.A why do you have -15 points in the prediction thread?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> @T.D.A why do you have -15 points in the prediction thread?



@Soca 

My predictions are too on point.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> @T.D.A why do you have -15 points in the prediction thread?


I wanted to ask the same. XD

Btw. when will the Breaker be back.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Gledania is back. XD



Fake news, he's still banned.


----------



## Soca (Sep 22, 2019)

He asked for it


----------



## Oreki (Sep 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> no i didn't
> 
> how far ahead is the novel? is the author of the webtoon on hiatus?


I say Webtoon almost catch the half of the series from the novel. 

Yeah, webtoon author is on hiatus of one month due to being sick... I think we might get the chapter next week but not sure


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Fake news, he's still banned.



Don't add your ephitet to me.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Fake news, he's still banned.



But I am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2019)

Btw, sowwy if I offended anybody here with my stupid post back then. 

T'was not intentional.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2019)

You were the first in a wave of bans. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Btw, sowwy if I offended anybody here with my stupid post back then.
> 
> T'was not intentional.



Your anti-Zoro posts have been forgiven, now join the legion. :gitgud


----------



## Oreki (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanos(mods) snapped to many after marie


----------



## Mariko (Sep 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> He asked for it



That stupid bear.

He thought he could join me in the ban realm...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I say Webtoon almost catch the half of the series from the novel.
> 
> Yeah, webtoon author is on hiatus of one month due to being sick... I think we might get the chapter next week but not sure


Didn't we just get a new chapter?



DeVision said:


> I wanted to ask the same. XD
> 
> Btw. when will the Breaker be back.


Soon I think. They finished the other Webcomic and are supposed to be working on Part 3 now IIRC.

Also, Boruto sucks ass.
(hope that doesn't get me banned )


----------



## Oreki (Sep 22, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Didn't we just get a new chapter?


Yes but not this week... probably author had the chapter 86 prepared lol 



BlueDemon said:


> Also, Boruto sucks ass.
> (hope that doesn't get me banned )


I don't really get your this comment though... most of the community says this I wonder who's gonna get a trigger for this lol


----------



## Redline (Sep 22, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Why do you want us to fight?


I just see it like jinbee Vs Luffy at fishman island and I will be Sanji San or Sanjina if you like it better, tanking in the middle lol


----------



## chaintoad (Sep 22, 2019)

Haven't read One Piece since the start of the year and decieded to finally catch up. Now back to the weekly waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> That stupid bear.
> 
> He thought he could join me in the ban realm...




I was my  doing my usual war with shiba then the mods thought enough is enough .


----------



## Steven (Sep 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Btw, sowwy if I offended anybody here with my stupid post back then.
> 
> T'was not intentional.


Stop downplaying Mihawk and we are fine old girl


----------



## Redline (Sep 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> @T.D.A why do you have -15 points in the prediction thread?


Becouse he rolls the  prediction like a fujiiiii?!....lmaooo.... XD


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 23, 2019)

What has Oda unleashed on this cursed land. Now the whole Internet is spammed with "X is a member of Sword" theories. This is worse than nakama predictions.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Soon I think. They finished the other Webcomic and are supposed to be working on Part 3 now IIRC.



Oh great news!
I have to reread the breaker and the new waves. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

@Gledania is the traitor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh great news!
> I have to reread the breaker and the new waves. XD




Yo the memories s


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)

@Gledania 

Watch this and tell me what you think about it...


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 23, 2019)

Welcome to the OL @Efege 

Enjoy your stay and don't forget to read up about the .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Welcome to the OL @Efege
> 
> Enjoy your stay and don't forget to read up about the .


Hello Kinjin


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

Aconlogia replacement is not that bad at all


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Efege is as bad as Bemben


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Efege is as bad as Bemben


TDA is more worse


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Efege said:


> TDA is more worse



What's better T.D.A or Efege, let the people decide. Vote now.


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What's better T.D.A or Efege, let the people decide. Vote now.


@Kinjin new topic for the thread


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

Both are bad


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

@DeVision add the option both are bad too


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yo the memories s



Yeah. Great manhwa.

Btw. we never found out what T.D.A means.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision add the option both are bad too



You wanna say mine is bad too?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You wanna say mine is bad too?


Nah, your is top tier level


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nah, your is top tier level



I was thinking about changing, but.. XD


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What's better T.D.A or Efege, let the people decide. Vote now.



TDA means lemon flavored pizzas, but what's "Efege"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I was thinking about changing, but.. XD


Lol.... so what was the new username you thought of


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A. means Totally Dramatic Aloof


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol.... so what was the new username you thought of



I didn't think about it. XD


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> TDA means lemon flavored pizzas, but what's "Efege"?


Efege have no meaning

I'll tell you how the name came about.

I made a new wc3 acc and normally i press all of my fingers at the same time at the keyboard,here as well.But in general i get shit like "piofdfnsfj" or "vemwüo".

But once i got "Efege".And that sounds like a Nickname.

I like this name


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

Efege said:


> Efege have no meaning
> 
> I'll tell you how the name came about.
> 
> ...




Gledania > Efege


I was 11 when that name passed my mind. I was playing a game : travian. 

I played it long ago..


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> *I was 11 when that name passed my mind.* I was playing a game : travian.



So last year?

But honestly, travian? It sounds so familiar. What is it?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

I was watching hyouka and the protagonist name was Oreki Houtarou so here's my name superior to every

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So last year?
> 
> But honestly, travian? It seems so familiar. What is it?




A europe war during the time Roman started spreading on europe fir the 1rst time.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2019)

If Efege isn't from Fairy Tail, Boruto or Bleach, it's auto better than Achno.

Still sounds funny.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> If Efege isn't from Fairy Tail, Boruto or Bleach, it's auto better than Achno.
> 
> Still sounds funny.




Efege is weird.

But Bemben > Efege

@shaantu


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> A europe war during the time Roman started spreading on europe fir the 1rst time.



Just googled it. Never played it. But I am sure I've heard the name before.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So last year?
> 
> But honestly, travian? It sounds so familiar. What is it?




Lmao didn't see that.

Hey....




How about....







A bet


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Efege is weird.
> 
> But Bemben > Efege
> 
> @shaantu



Bemben was the miss of the century


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Bemben was the miss of the century



Did you ever change your name ?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Gledania > Efege
> 
> 
> I was 11 when that name passed my mind. I was playing a game : travian.
> ...



I swear you've had 23 as your age in the profile for more than a year...


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I swear you've had 23 as your age in the profile for more than a year...




I will be 24 in 31 December


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Did you ever change your name ?



Technically, no. I reduced the number of characters just once and that was it.

I think namechanging kind of fucks with your forum legacy. It's how people know you.

Well..


..unless your username is sakuraxsasukexx981


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Technically, no. I reduced the number of characters just once and that was it.
> 
> I think namechanging kind of fucks with your forum legacy. It's how people know you.
> 
> ...



It's annoying when you've missed their name change, so when you're back on the forum you're like who the f is this while they interact with you like normal.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

@DeVision @Marie ever changed your name ? 




Shrike said:


> unless your username is sakuraxsasukexx981


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @DeVision @Marie ever changed your name ?



@DeVision was once @Vision until he lost his sight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision was once @Vision until he lost his sight



Or gained it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

The glass is half empty to you, huh @T.D.A ?
Shrike got it right.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @DeVision @Marie ever changed your name ?


Nope. I'm DeVision for 12years now.


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

Bad Ben! XD


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Bad Ben! XD



Rider is a better username


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision was once @Vision until he lost his sight


Well..you have been a Fuji so you know what it feels like lol, for me he is just a Don..xd


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Rider is a better username


Yeah expecially when it's inspired from the ghost!


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The glass is half empty to you, huh @T.D.A ?
> Shrike got it right.


Off course Don! Up until Zoro will get color of conqueror..then it will be an half full...lmaoo


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Off course Don! Up until Zoro will get color of conqueror..then it will be an half full...lmaoo



@T.D.A got excited when we got the spoiler of Zoro carrying water, imagine if he unlocked CoC


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> @T.D.A got excited when we got the spoiler of Zoro carrying water, imagine if he unlocked CoC


Excitement is never enough for a  true Lander


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Wow, T.D.A you're becoming a tard. XD
But I have to admit your tardness is for a cool char.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2019)

Liked Ceasar after PH though


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm a Drake tard 

Imagine my reaction when he was revealed marine in hidden mission


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I love Doffy, but I am mostly memeing. He was pretty fucking horrible in his own arc, minus two things: I liked that he was 'active' - he was all over the island and arc ever since DR started, and I liked his serious approach - don't really like comical villains if they are important for the story.


So you hate Buggy then? Xd


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm a Drake tard
> 
> Imagine my reaction when he was revealed marine in hidden mission



So we have:
Shrike - Doffy
T.D.A - Zoro
Gled - Drake
Dellinger - Dellinger XD


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So we have:
> Shrike - Doffy
> T.D.A - Zoro
> Gled - Drake
> Dellinger - Dellinger XD




Dellinger : Kaido/luffy
Me :Zoro/Drake

Mob : Akainu/Kidd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> So you hate Buggy then? Xd



Buggy isn't an important character in a sense of ever being a serious threat. He was literally the first villain after Alvida (which don't count anyway), so he was used as a comic relief every time after that, not as a villain.


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So we have:
> Shrike - Doffy
> T.D.A - Zoro
> Gled - Drake
> Dellinger - Dellinger XD


What about Don?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> What about Don?



I like a lot of chars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So we have:
> Shrike - Doffy
> T.D.A - Zoro
> Gled - Drake
> Dellinger - Dellinger XD



My favorite character is actually Garp.

I just find Doffy very likable and charismatic character, but when it comes to the character depth and general respect, Garp is by far my favorite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Dellinger : Kaido/luffy
> Me :Zoro/Drake
> 
> Mob : Akainu/Kidd


I must say I like Zorro xdrake better now after this chapter


DeVision said:


> Imagine being a Caribbean person, with all the beautys (and bootys) there and longing for K-Pop.
> 
> @Soca


Sad life...


DeVision said:


> I like a lot of chars.


 me too but I am a Garp type


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Imagine being a Caribbean person, with all the beautys (and bootys) there and longing for K-Pop.
> 
> @Soca



Asian girls are good looking but K pop:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

Soca said:


>



What.


----------



## Soca (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What.


what?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

Explain this "  " in your comments above


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @DeVision @Marie ever changed your name ?



Marie changed her username a few times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Explain this "  " in your comments above


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>




Don't make it harder please


----------



## Soca (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Explain this "  " in your comments above


dunno what you're talking about


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

Do you guys think drake was going to kill sanji when he was *holding Otoko* ?

That would be fucked up. He's a marine


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

@Gledania why haven't you made the Shiba tribute thread yet?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania why haven't you made the Shiba tribute thread yet?




Because Im still confused wether he's section banned for 2 months or perma ..

I have 3 sources and they contradict each others


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Oh wow. So much Garp love. You guys have good taste!

Soca bullying poor Gled.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow. So much Garp love. You guys have good taste!
> 
> Soca bullying poor Gled.




1 Zoro
2 Sanji
3 Ao kiji
4 Drake
5 Kizaru


Garp is not even in my top 10 I think ....


----------



## Soca (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Do you guys think drake was going to kill sanji when he was *holding Otoko* ?
> 
> That would be fucked up. He's a marine


Drake doesn't kill people. Law caught onto that 2 years ago. Even in Wano it was said he defeated people and burnt down that one village, but never killed anyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> 1 Zoro
> 2 Sanji
> 3 Ao kiji
> 4 Drake
> ...



Actually interesting list.

Kinda random though.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> 1 Zoro
> 2 Sanji
> 3 Ao kiji
> 4 Drake
> ...



No Bepo = invalid list.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Because Im still confused wether he's section banned for 2 months or perma ..
> 
> I have 3 sources and they contradict each others



Get better spoiler providers


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No Bepo = invalid list.




Not even in my 25  he's just funny meme char like pandaman. Not an interesting/badass char.


----------



## Soca (Sep 23, 2019)

Dude barely has enough panel time to be a meme what is you talking about sir


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Get better spoiler providers




@Kinjin told me shiba will come back one day. @A Optimistic told me 2 month section ban , and shiba told me perma section ban .


Too much mysteries over nothing  don't even know who to believe.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Dude barely has enough panel time to be a meme what is you talking about sir




He had more panel time than drake this arc tho  




Fuck you Oda


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin told me shiba will come back one day. @A Optimistic told me 2 month section ban , and shiba told me perma section ban .
> 
> 
> Too much mysteries over nothing  don't even know who to believe.



Why would A Optimistic know?


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why would A Optimistic know?



He wouldn't, Avalon is joking, but Gled keeps falling for it


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 23, 2019)

Weiss himself told Ava in their PM convo.
Did you ask him or did he approach you with the info? @Gledania


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

Polar bear drunk or high. XD


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Do you guys think drake was going to kill sanji when he was *holding Otoko* ?
> 
> That would be fucked up. He's a marine


No he wouldn't He is a kind hearted Dino


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Weiss himself told Ava in their PM convo.
> Did you ask him or did he approach you with the info? @Gledania




He told me in TMF.

So who's right in the end ?


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> He told me in TMF.
> 
> So who's right in the end ?


You don't believe the section mod? 

Am I a joke to you?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania the type of person to walk into a police station and tell the cops everything that he knows.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Gledania the type of person to walk into a police station and tell the cops everything that he knows.



Perfect.


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Gledania the type of person to walk into a police station and tell the cops everything that he knows.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

Hmm


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yes but not this week... probably author had the chapter 86 prepared lol
> 
> 
> I don't really get your this comment though... most of the community says this I wonder who's gonna get a trigger for this lol


Nah it was because the others got banned for swear words...well, for slurs, but still.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Just did a quick search of Gledania's activity in TMF, turns out Soca still gets hated on over there


----------



## Flame (Sep 23, 2019)

@Kinjin I forgot to ask but can I get the points instead of the prize?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

@DeVision Is @Marie x @Gledania now canon?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh great news!
> I have to reread the breaker and the new waves. XD


Yeah man, I even bought the manwhas to support the dudes. I'm glad they haven't dropped it and hope the third part will live up to everyone's expectations and hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Kinjin I forgot to ask but can I get the points instead of the prize?


Sure. Will inform Azeruth to add your points in the global points masterlist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Technically, no. I reduced the number of characters just once and that was it.
> 
> I think namechanging kind of fucks with your forum legacy. It's how people know you.
> 
> ...



Can't wait for my new name change! 

What will it be though...


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Can't wait for my new name change!
> 
> What will it be though...



Mrs.Gledania?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Mrs.Gledania?



Bepa?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

Are we sure that Gledania is a family name but not his actual name


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Bepa?


Your name Marie from the very start?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Your name Marie from the very start?



1 year, one name


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Maridania


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> 1 year, one name


That's so lame... In OJ I changed my username three times in 7 months


----------



## Flame (Sep 23, 2019)

guys we need to come up with a name for OL gang

db has corp and alley has alleyans

we got nothing


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's so lame... In OJ I changed my username three times in 7 months



Actually it was Ero > Mariko > White Rabbit > Marie 

But since White Rabbit it's every year.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> guys we need to come up with a name for OL gang
> 
> db has corp and alley has alleyans
> 
> we got nothing



OLers


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Actually it was Ero > Mariko > White Rabbit > Marie
> 
> But since White Rabbit it's every year.


Marie sound best in all...IMO I like the Marie username you shouldn't change it


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> guys we need to come up with a name for OL gang
> 
> db has corp and alley has alleyans
> 
> we got nothing


WindBreakers


----------



## Flame (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> OLers


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Mrs.Gledania?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> WindBreakers


does it relate to one piece tho?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> does it relate to one piece tho?


We break the wind all the time... it's people flame it's people


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)

Your face tho.  

You don't seem...

Happy.


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Mrs.Gledania?





Marie said:


> Bepa?





T.D.A said:


> Maridania


Glenmarie'! And that sounds french too..


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

So no more free italian holidays?


----------



## El Hit (Sep 23, 2019)

Pandamen


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Glenmarie'! And that sounds french too..



No it doesn't.

Smh.


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> If Efege isn't from Fairy Tail, Boruto or Bleach, it's auto better than Achno.
> 
> Still sounds funny.


Boruto is not canon imo.

NarutoXHinata is the biggest troll move from Kishi.The only legit pair would be NarutoXSakura but no...Kishi trolling


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Your face tho.
> 
> You don't seem...
> 
> Happy.


Well,he is with you...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)

Efege said:


> Boruto is not canon imo.
> 
> NarutoXHinata is the biggest troll move from Kishi.The only legit pair would be NarutoXSakura but no...Kishi trolling



You kidding me?

Nardo with that hoe Sakura?

Hinata >>>>


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 23, 2019)

Where does  fit into this story?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Where does  fit into this story?





I don't even want to imagine


----------



## Redline (Sep 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Where does  fit into this story?


let me tell ya!


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## MrPopo (Sep 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> My favorite character is actually Garp.
> 
> I just find Doffy very likable and charismatic character, but when it comes to the character depth and general respect, Garp is by far my favorite.


Another Chad garp fan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> You kidding me?
> 
> Nardo with that hoe Sakura?
> 
> Hinata >>>>


Bullshit

HinataXNaruto coming out of nowhere

Only ShikaXTemari was legit


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

Efege said:


> Bullshit
> 
> HinataXNaruto coming out of nowhere
> 
> Only ShikaXTemari was legit




I was not exited by sakura X naruto honestly


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I was not exited by sakura X naruto honestly


NarutoXSakura was since early-mid Naruto a thing


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)

Efege said:


> NarutoXSakura was since early-mid Naruto a thing



It never been a thing.


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> It never been a thing.


Nice lie


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2019)

Efege said:


> Nice lie



Nice fan fiction.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

@Gledania :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania :






???


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nice fan fiction.


Its canon until the final chapter what hey...


----------



## Steven (Sep 23, 2019)

Mihawk>Drake


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ???



Search the news about Tekashi 6ix9ine


----------



## Gledania (Sep 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Gledania
> 
> Watch this and tell me what you think about it...



Oh je viens de voir ça. Demain car là j'ai 4G. Pas Wi-Fi


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Kamina. (Sep 23, 2019)

Yo what the fuck is this a meme or is it true that people are spending >20K on average on weddings in western countries


----------



## shaantu (Sep 24, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Bemben was the miss of the century


It sounded cool at first


----------



## shaantu (Sep 24, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Yo what the fuck is this a meme or is it true that people are spending >20K on average on weddings in western countries


About 10k~ euro here in Poland so wouldn't be surprised if this is true


----------



## shaantu (Sep 24, 2019)

That's the reason I'm never going to marry


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2019)

Smileeeeee for meee  

You should just smileeeeee for me  



shaantu said:


> That's the reason I'm never going to marry


Everyone says that. But when you meet your very own Vivi you'll get hitched and you'll love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 24, 2019)

How can i check how many posts i have in this section?(Battledome as well)


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2019)

Efege said:


> How can i check how many posts i have in this section?(Battledome as well)


Search for your posts in the OL or whereever and start counting


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Sep 24, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Yo what the fuck is this a meme or is it true that people are spending >20K on average on weddings in western countries


That seems about right. Depending on how many people are going to come you might spend even 30k Euros.Thats assuming you have like 200 guests.
Big families dont have it easy.


----------



## shaantu (Sep 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> Smileeeeee for meee
> 
> You should just smileeeeee for me
> 
> ...


2d girls don't exist in real world


----------



## shaantu (Sep 24, 2019)

Besides in this shithole I'm living in there are  almost no young people because they already left to make careers and stuff


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Besides in this shithole I'm living in there are  almost no young people because they already left to make careers and stuff


look for a cougar then


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

I see that's how it is @Don King


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I see that's how it is @Don King


sorry bro but Efege > T.D.A Kappa


----------



## Steven (Sep 24, 2019)

shaantu said:


> 2d girls don't exist in real world


No Animegirls


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2019)

Richard Lionheart said:


> That seems about right. Depending on how many people are going to come you might spend even 30k Euros.Thats assuming you have like 200 guests.
> Big families dont have it easy.


You can avoid such a pain if you get married in Vegas, less then 5 k and you got your honeymoon included...parents and family can see by our pictures afterwards..lol


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 24, 2019)

Singaporeans should be banned from speaking English holy shit


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Sep 24, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> You can avoid such a pain if you get married in Vegas, less then 5 k and you got your honeymoon included...parents and family can see by our pictures afterwards..lol



I prefer the big gatherings to be honest. They turn out to be fun most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision Is @Marie x @Gledania now canon?



What did I miss? Where did this start?

PS I don't think Marie is a pedo


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

Exclusive footage of @Gledania going to the mods:


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Exclusive footage of @Gledania going to the mods:





Did he really snitch on someone? XD


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Exclusive footage of @Gledania going to the mods:



So I dance when I speak to Soca ?




....

Okay ?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Did he really snitch on someone? XD




No  that's Ava lying


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No  that's Ava lying



You snitched on Ava


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You snitched on Ava




I just said "he told shiba S banned is for only 2 months".

Hardly a snitch when he never told me it's a secret.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I just said "he told shiba S banned is for only 2 months".
> 
> Hardly a snitch when he never told me it's a secret.


Why would you even talk on TMF about it when you're both more active here lol


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why?



Just google singaporeans speaking english. Literally nails on chalkboard tier accent.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You snitched on Ava



Who's Ava?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Just google singaporeans speaking english. Literally nails on chalkboard tier accent.





This is racism!


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Who's Ava?



Lmao @A Optimistic you're not quit popular a'nt you ?


Kinjin said:


> Why would you even talk on TMF about it when you're both more active here lol




We still go there time to times. Same goes for dellinger and great potato


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Lmao @A Optimistic you're not quit popular a'nt you ?
> 
> 
> 
> We still go there time to times. Same goes for dellinger and great potato



Say Avalon then.

Ava is like... An avatar.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Say Avalon then.
> 
> Ava is like... An avatar.




Everyone in alley calll him ava tho


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Everyone in alley calll him ava tho



Not me 

I don't call him at all.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not me
> 
> I don't call him at all.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Lmao @A Optimistic you're not quit popular a'nt you ?
> 
> 
> 
> We still go there time to times. Same goes for dellinger and great potato


I see. Dellinger is quite active there while Great Potato is an admin though.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I see. Dellinger is quite active there while Great Potato is an admin though.




I aldo knew some people there who are not active in NF.

So I still chec sometimes.

That forum is hilarious tho


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I aldo knew some people there who are not active in NF.
> 
> So I still chec sometimes.
> 
> That forum is hilarious tho


@HisMajestyMihawk is a funny dude. Then @giantbiceps who is more active there than here.

I think pretty much everyone there has a NF account.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2019)

@Rax


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

Who's Great Potato?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @HisMajestyMihawk is a funny dude. Then @giantbiceps who is more active there than here.
> 
> I think pretty much everyone there has a NF account.




If you knew the convo I saw there ....

It often end with with insult tho. Flaiming is permitted there (no joke).



T.D.A said:


> Who's Great Potato?



@Great Potato hi. 

I present @T.D.A for you. Don't be shy. Just be good friends from now on.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2019)

How can you not know the biggest Moria fan on the internet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 24, 2019)

Whenever I visit other anime forums like TMF I'm always taken aback by the lack of ratings. It feels like such a long time ago that we didn't have them here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

Since shiba's departure I haven't received a single rating.

 soon it will turn to nostalgia


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Since shiba's departure I haven't received a single rating.
> 
> soon it will turn to nostalgia



There's your rating.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania one of those people who still love their abusive partner


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2019)

Snitchania is a new low.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Since shiba's departure I haven't received a single rating.
> 
> soon it will turn to nostalgia



Departure?


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2019)

I forgot about @cry77. Another quality poster who should post more here.


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 24, 2019)

@Gledania You just gotta wait till the chain breaks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

I gave TMF a look during my journey and well... 

Seems boring (from what I saw at least).


----------



## Oreki (Sep 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> I gave TMF a look during my journey and well...
> 
> Seems boring (from what I saw at least).


It's a dead forum... hardly people are active there


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2019)

the maximum quality post that you can get from me it's this...which is still better then nothing lol


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:
			
		

> @Great Potato hi.
> 
> I present @T.D.A for you. Don't be shy. Just be good friends from now on.



Checking his profile him and @A Optimistic were banned from OP Bay for gay porn


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Checking his profile him and @A Optimistic were banned from OP Bay for gay porn



Stalker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's a dead forum... hardly people are active there





lion of lernia said:


> the maximum quality post that you can get from me it's this...which is still better then nothing lol


Your mission is to get more OJers to join NF...

I expected more influx of members, but it seems the opposite happens that even the ones who joined leave. Even @QMS has been too quiet lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Your mission is to get more OJers to join NF...
> 
> I expected more influx of members, but it seems the opposite happens that even the ones who joined leave. @QMS has been too quiet lately.


he didn't leave he just being ultra lazy for few past days lol, he's not active much anywhere. I asked as many as I can and only a few of em is active here while most are active on Worstgen and thrillerbark the other forums that created after OJ shutdown news

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Checking his profile him and @A Optimistic were banned from OP Bay for gay porn


 
so who's snitching  here?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Your mission is to get more OJers to join NF...
> 
> I expected more influx of members, but it seems the opposite happens that even the ones who joined leave. Even @QMS has been too quiet lately.



Some of the OJers probably prefer that Bogard forum since it's the same community.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> so who's snitching  here?



How is it snitching if they make it public themselves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> so who's snitching  here?




Lmao !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> It's the truth ^ (use bro)



^ (use Marie)


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How is it snitching if they make it public themselves



What's snitching?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Some of the OJers probably prefer that Bogard forum since it's the same community.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> There's your rating.




Thanks buddy


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> T.D.A



My first fanboy


----------



## Oreki (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> My first fanboy


No promise but I will probably can call myself T.D.A fanboy if you start saying that Luffy neg diff Zoro. Zoro is fodder, Shanks>Mihawk, and so on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How is it snitching if they make it public themselves


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Sep 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No promise but I will probably can call myself T.D.A fanboy if you start saying that Luffy neg diff Zoro. Zoro is fodder, Shanks>Mihawk, and so on


Those are literally facts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Sep 24, 2019)

Richard Lionheart said:


> Those are literally facts.


Sometimes you had to put force to make people accept the fact


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No promise but I will probably can call myself T.D.A fanboy if you start saying that Luffy negative diff Zoro. Zoro is fodder Shanks>Mihawk, and so on



Luffy negative difference so Luffy < Zoro? I can agree to that.

Second point Zoro is fodder Shanks > Mihawk, so Zoro = fodder Shanks > Mihawk? I don't mind saying Zoro >= to both Shanks and Mihawk.

There you go, now say you are a fanboy.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Thanks buddy


Random thought: why aren't you best friends with Huey Freeman?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Luffy negative difference so Luffy < Zoro? I can agree to that.
> 
> Second point Zoro is fodder Shanks > Mihawk, so Zoro = fodder Shanks > Mihawk? I don't mind saying Zoro >= to both Shanks and Mihawk.
> 
> There you go, now say you are a fanboy.



*above tier specialist*


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Random thought: why aren't you best friends with Huey Freeman?




Because I barely spoke with him in my whole life ? 

Why ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Checking his profile him and @A Optimistic were banned from OP Bay for gay porn



I also got permed from NF for gay porn. Ane was nice enough to give me another chance.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 24, 2019)

Thank you @ane.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Luffy negative difference so Luffy < Zoro? I can agree to that.
> 
> Second point Zoro is fodder Shanks > Mihawk, so Zoro = fodder Shanks > Mihawk? I don't mind saying Zoro >= to both Shanks and Mihawk.
> 
> There you go, now say you are a fanboy.


I wonder why Gledania received the tier specialist title


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 24, 2019)

Atleast I think it was ane. I can't remember which female mod was lecturing me in the Courthouse.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Atleast I think it was ane. I can't remember which female mod was lecturing me in the Courthouse.


Courthouse?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Courthouse?



Section for banned members to get bullied by staff.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Section for banned members to get bullied by staff.


@Gledania @Marie you guys visited that section?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I also got permed from NF for gay porn. Ane was nice enough to give me another chance.



Gimme her phone number, just in case


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Your mission is to get more OJers to join NF...
> 
> I expected more influx of members, but it seems the opposite happens that even the ones who joined leave. Even @QMS has been too quiet lately.


yeah ..true...maybe he is just busy, they left becouse they change againg possibly...


Oreki said:


> he didn't leave he just being ultra lazy for few past days lol, he's not active much anywhere. I asked as many as I can and only a few of em is active here while most are active on Worstgen and thrillerbark the other forums that created after OJ shutdown news


yeah i have been invited  from Sade to join the holy new zoroland several times but i haven't joined yet.. lmaooo


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Gledania @Marie you guys visited that section?



My alternative home 

Ed: mostly for nsfw related stuff too


----------



## Oreki (Sep 24, 2019)

What level of toxic user you need to be to get banned for 3 days


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Gimme her phone number, just in case



1-800-ane-rescue line


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Gledania @Marie you guys visited that section?




Yeah 2 or 3 time.

And It was *always* related to Marie and Shiba .


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 24, 2019)

I haven't been banned since April 2018. I'm not a trouble maker like Snitchania and Marie are.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yeah 2 or 3 time.
> 
> And It was *always* related to Marie and Shiba .



We threesome is beyond mods understanding.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2019)

A lot of new stuff I learned in a few minutes. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Because I barely spoke with him in my whole life ?
> 
> Why ?


I'm pretty sure you know why you could become good friends


----------



## Oreki (Sep 24, 2019)

@Gledania Did mod asked you this before they lift your ban. "You feel you've been rehabilitated"


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Gledania Did mod asked you this before they lift your ban. "You feel you've been rehabilitated"



 the only thing they asked me was more like "how about you stay far from this 2 ?".


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

We should create our own forum.

The ShiMaNia forums, where gay (@A Optimistic) nsfw and interspecies pets perversion would be allowed


----------



## Oreki (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> the only thing they asked me was more like "how about ypu stay far from this 2 ?".


What did you replied?


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi, do you like One Piece? @Huey Freeman 

If not, you should give it a try.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I'm pretty sure you know why you could become good friends




Shiba have ennemies everywhere. I won't befriend each one of them


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> We should create our own forum.
> 
> The ShiMaNia forums, where gay (@A Optimistic) nsfw and interspecies pets perversion would be allowed



Whoa whoa whoa

I retired from the gay porn lifestyle

This was years ago


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Shiba have ennemies everywhere. I won't befriend each one of them



Love


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Whoa whoa whoa
> 
> I retired from the gay porn lifestyle
> 
> This was years ago



Porn lifestyle is like alcohol addiction.

You never retire from it. 

You just lie to yourself.


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Sep 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Porn lifestyle is like alcohol addiction.
> 
> You never retire from it.
> 
> You just lie to yourself.


Never say never, lewd princess.


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Section for banned members to get bullied by staff.



Really? I thought it was the other way around. Maybe I should start posting there more.


----------



## charles101 (Sep 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I haven't been banned since April 2018. I'm not a trouble maker like Snitchania and Marie are.



I haven't been banned for nearly 5 years :v


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @HisMajestyMihawk is a funny dude. Then @giantbiceps who is more active there than here.
> 
> I think pretty much everyone there has a NF account.


His majesty saying Mihawk is PK level but can't be PK because he can't read the poneglyhs has to be a top 5 fan quote. 

Then there is pimp of pimps who elevates Vista to Yonkou level  cause he stalemated Mihawk. 

There should be a hall of fame for people like them, pwngoat, erkan, extravlad etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 24, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> His majesty saying Mihawk is PK level but can't be PK because he can't read the poneglyhs has to be a top 5 fan quote.
> 
> Then there is pimp of pimps who elevates Vista to Yonkou level  cause he stalemated Mihawk.
> 
> There should be a hall of fame for people like them, pwngoat, erkan, extravlad etc.



Vlad would get along well with all the Zoro fans though


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 24, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> His majesty saying Mihawk is PK level but can't be PK because he can't read the poneglyhs has to be a top 5 fan quote.
> 
> Then there is pimp of pimps who elevates Vista to Yonkou level  cause he stalemated Mihawk.
> 
> There should be a hall of fame for people like them, pwngoat, erkan, extravlad etc.


That forum must be what nightmares are made of for you.


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 24, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> His majesty saying Mihawk is PK level but can't be PK because he can't read the poneglyhs has to be a top 5 fan quote.
> 
> Then there is pimp of pimps who elevates Vista to Yonkou level  cause he stalemated Mihawk.
> 
> There should be a hall of fame for people like them, pwngoat, erkan, extravlad etc.



Did you know Shanks is a Haki Spitting Kicksman Bamboozer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

When was the last time I was banned? @Kinjin are you able to check?


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> When was the last time I was banned? @Kinjin are you able to check?



Says you were section banned from the Alley for 1 day in August. Nothing before that since 2009.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Says you were section banned from the Alley for 1 day in August. Nothing before that since 2009.



Is there no data before 2009? I thought I was banned before.


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Is there no data before 2009? I thought I was banned before.



There was a 3 day section ban in 2008. That's the first thing listed. There's also a 1 day global and 5 day section in 2009. After that you were clean for 10 years.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Says you were section banned from the Alley for 1 day in August. Nothing before that since 2009.



What about me, I'm curious


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> What about me, I'm curious



Might come as a bit of a shock, but you were banned a little over a week ago. You also got a section ban in May, another section ban in December, another one in November, a joke ban in March 2018, and what do you know? Another section ban in 2017.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> There was a 3 day section ban in 2008. That's the first thing listed. There's also a 1 day global and 5 day section in 2009. After that you were clean for 10 years.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Might come as a bit of a shock, but you were banned a little over a week ago. You also got a section ban in May, another section ban in December, another one in November, a joke ban in March 2018, and what do you know? Another section ban in 2017.



Only?

2017-2019, my greatest years 

Ed: the joke ban shouldn't be in my notice. @Soca did it after I joked about Jinbei, and apologized after (I reported it).


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 24, 2019)

I was clean for 10 years cos I was away from the forum but relapsed.


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2019)

we all have our demons to get rid off!


----------



## Great Potato (Sep 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I present @T.D.A for you. Don't be shy. Just be good friends from now on.



He can't be that great of a member if he's barely winning a poll against Efege.


----------



## Redline (Sep 24, 2019)

Great Potato said:


> He can't be that great of a member if he's barely winning a poll against Efege.


Not everyone can be a Rocco lol


----------



## Rax (Sep 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @Rax


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> he didn't leave he just being ultra lazy for few past days lol, he's not active much anywhere. I asked as many as I can and only a few of em is active here while most are active on Worstgen and thrillerbark the other forums that created after OJ shutdown news


WHO SAID THAT I AM LAZY.

Went on hicking for 7h.
Went to @Light D Lamperouge home country.
I drank a night and day.

Need to change my driver license.

And at the workplace it is hectic ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Checking his profile him and @A Optimistic were banned from OP Bay for gay porn


So much gayness ... where are my harem of girls .... now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 25, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Vlad would get along well with all the Zoro fans though


He was their king tbh. Though he went off the rails in recent years. 



Kinjin said:


> That forum must be what nightmares are made of for you.


I think I got negged 4 times the first day I posted there . I miss Vlad though. I was anti-Zoro just because of the reactions I got from him. Can't really do it these days as the main Zoro fans like "TLDR" Doflamingo and Kamina are pretty chill.



Etherborn said:


> Did you know Shanks is a Haki Spitting Kicksman Bamboozer?


His catchphrase lol. 

Times have changed. These days whenever you hype up Shanks you get something about lord of the coast


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What level of toxic user you need to be to get banned for 3 days


You can get a 1 month ban for doing nothing wrong,like i did.

Just join the hard hypocrite OBD nerds


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Can't really do it these days as the main Zoro fans like "TLDR" Doflamingo and Kamina are pretty chill.




What about me and @xmysticgohanx ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What about me and @xmysticgohanx ?


You guys don't go overboard like those two.

''wrong, Mihawk moved the island closer to Marine HQ to show them who's boss"
"The Grandmaster will cut Kaido in two with Enma"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Half of NF dont know how strong Mihawk is,so they just downplay Mihawk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2019)

Great Potato said:


> He can't be that great of a member if he's barely winning a poll against Efege.



@T.D.A thought ?

@Flame apparently acno's popularity is not well in TMF


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @T.D.A thought ?
> 
> @Flame apparently acno's popularity is not well in TMF



Thoughts on what?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Thoughts on what?




One the fact that "You can't be a great poster if you're barely winning against Efege"


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Flame apparently acno's popularity is not well in TMF


i created an account there like 2 days ago and still can't post anything


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> i created an account there like 2 days ago and still can't post anything




Wtf


Wath name ?


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wtf
> 
> 
> Wath name ?


you'll know in time  

"you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."


----------



## Yamato (Sep 25, 2019)

Don't they have to approve your account or something first?
I remember because of some sort of incident involving a raid or trolls. Or maybe I was thinking of another forum


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Efege said:


> You can get a 1 month ban for doing nothing wrong,like i did.
> 
> Just join the hard hypocrite OBD nerds


@T.D.A  who is this dude ?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Rep done


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

@Oreki ... boy. #1 rule, don't ever spam my thread!


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Don't they have to approve your account or something first?
> I remember because of some sort of incident involving a raid or trolls. Or maybe I was thinking of another forum


yep, but no reason for it to take so long. are the mods on hiatus or something?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

@Flame , I am back from vacation but I have work to do at home and in the office


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki ... boy. #1 rule, don't ever spam my thread!


Seriously


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Flame , I am back from vacation but I have work to do at home and in the office


Good for you


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> One the fact that "You can't be a great poster if you're barely winning against Efege"


You're one hell of a post if you're barely losing against Oreki


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> One the fact that "You can't be a great poster if you're barely winning against Efege"



I'm currently winning by 71% from the looks of it. Does that count as 'barely'?

No wonder he's on TMF...


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Great Potato said:


> He can't be that great of a member if he's barely winning a poll against Efege.


Shut up potato

If i'm a bad poster,than is juan the worst of all


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @T.D.A thought ?
> 
> @Flame apparently acno's popularity is not well in TMF


Because all of them,except Rax are FT hater...

Rax is not rly popular as well on TMF


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> i created an account there like 2 days ago and still can't post anything


Pimp of Pimps/GP slow as fuck


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

It took like 2-3 days for my account on NF to activate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

I got my first acc in 5 minutes wtf


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Efege said:


> Because all of them,except Rax are FT hater...
> 
> Rax is not rly popular as well on TMF


LOL ... I am the CEO of HOW MUCH YOU CAN HATE FT!

@Acnologia knows well my powers!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Shit I have two dudes now to decimate @Efege + Acnologia 

Btw 3 new Souls-like games this month: The Surge 2 and Code Vein + Remnant! 

all borderline AAA


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> LOL ... I am the CEO of HOW MUCH YOU CAN HATE FT!
> 
> @Acnologia knows well my powers!


What is a CEO?


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Btw 3 new Souls-like games this month: The Surge 2 and Code Vein + Remnant!
> 
> all borderline AAA


Good for you


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

Rax said:


>


Start posting in the OL


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Start posting in the OL


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Efege said:


> What is a CEO?


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

QMS said:


>


Answer the question n1gga


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

He just spamming


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Efege said:


> Answer the question n1gga


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He just spamming


----------



## Rax (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Start posting in the OL


How're you, Kinjin?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2019)

I don't hate FT...

But one piece > FT


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Rax said:


> How're you, Kinjin?


Rave  >>>>>>>>>>>>>> FT!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I don't hate FT...
> 
> But one piece > FT


95% of Manga is  > FT!

Even some Hentai have better plots then FT!


----------



## Rax (Sep 25, 2019)

No to both.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Rax said:


> No to both.


It was a fact not a question


----------



## Rax (Sep 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> It was a fact not a question



no


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2019)

Gintama greatest manga of all time


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

You guys have no shame, insulting others opinions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Gintama *greatest manga of all time*


There is no such thing!


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Gintama greatest manga of all time


No,FMA is the best manga


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Efege said:


> No,FMA is the best manga


I like this, no Berserker is the best of all time!

@Oreki  now you .


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

*Adventure Time with Marie and Gledania* is the best Series

Pretty good non-MC chars,like Konjyn,Efago,Flomme,Andrewww or DaVesion

But the MC´s are crap


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2019)

KINGDOM > Berserk


Ouki >>> kanki  @Seraphoenix


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Kingdom

The artstyle looks like shit

Back to OPM


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> I like this, no Berserker is the best of all time!
> 
> @Oreki  now you .


One Piece is top manga... stop trying to compare scrub manga to One Piece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Awesome

That looks so fucking awesome


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> I like this, no Berserker is the best of all time!
> 
> @Oreki  now you .


@Kamina.  vacation, my friend Zehaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Efege said:


> Kingdom
> 
> The artstyle looks like shit
> 
> Back to OPM


Ignore him, he likes FT.

Kingdom is great but @Gledania  Berserker shits on OPM new art style.


Guys let's not get out of your knowledge zone.

Senien >> Shonen.


----------



## Rax (Sep 25, 2019)

Berserker...?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Rax said:


> *Berserk*...?


----------



## Rax (Sep 25, 2019)

Dunno why you're referring to Berserk as Berserker

smh


----------



## Rax (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

Rax said:


> How're you, Kinjin?


I'm fine. What about you?

Chime in in the telegrams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Great Potato (Sep 25, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Don't they have to approve your account or something first?
> I remember because of some sort of incident involving a raid or trolls. Or maybe I was thinking of another forum



TMF doesn't really give a shit about raids or trolls, that's where a good portion of our regulars came from. Tighter registration came from having a bad bot problem.



Flame said:


> yep, but no reason for it to take so long. are the mods on hiatus or something?



That's not too far off actually, we've hit a bit of a rough patch recently.


Efege said:


> Pimp of Pimps/GP slow as fuck



There is no Pimp of Pimps these days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

@MasterBeast Greatest swordsmen ever:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @MasterBeast Greatest swordsmen ever:


For the title...


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> For the title...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

What did you decide about my 100k rep offer to join the YonkoSet HQ? @Gledania


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What did you decide about my 100k rep offer to join the YonkoSet HQ? @Gledania


What's that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What's that?


A top secret organization.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> A top secret organization.


For being a secret organization you're fine with talking in open? Btw, what this organization does?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2019)

France is nice but the food... for god sake.
I repped someone and thought barablanco was french lool


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 25, 2019)

France is the weakest Yonko


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2019)

England is the strongest yonko.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> For being a secret organization you're fine with talking in open? Btw, what this organization does?


Gledania is one of their commanders so it feels appropriate negotiating in public 

They're Yonko fans. As I am btw


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Gledania is one of their commanders so it feels appropriate negotiating in public
> 
> They're Yonko fans. As I am btw




Answer this : Yonko vs admirals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Answer this : Yonko vs admirals


Yonko, except on Fridays


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 25, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> England is the strongest yonko.


 OI MATE YOU GOT A LOISCENCE FOR DAT PIRACY


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Yonko, except on Fridays


Yonko >>> Admirals no contest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2019)

shit shit shit

admirals >>> yonko*

damn typo


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> OI MATE YOU GOT A LOISCENCE FOR DAT PIRACY


It’s copyright if it’s 40% different.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> Yonko >>> Admirals no contest




You're in admiral gang... stop acting


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

Yonkou will fodderize admirals even on Friday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> shit shit shit
> 
> admirals >>> yonko*
> 
> damn typo


I just gave you agree rating, now don't go back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yonkou will fodderize admirals even on Friday


Depends on if Koby is working.


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>


At least I voted for you in the poll.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

@T.D.A actually low diffed @Efege

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2019)

Smoker is the new Garp  

Gets funnier every time I remember it. I


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Answer this : Yonko vs admirals


I wish to speak to another commander. Send me @T.D.A


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin and Flame are double agents.

@Flame is doing it by accident though.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

When did this convo end up here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> When did this convo end up here?


People were going off-topic too much in the chapter discussion thread so moved it here.


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2019)

The current strongest marine is stronger than the current strongest pirate but 4 yonko> 4 Admirals currently.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> The current strongest marine is stronger than the current strongest pirate but 4 yonko> 4 Admirals currently.


You're in the convo thread mate.


----------



## Beast (Sep 25, 2019)

A mention of Garp and I almost lost my marbles today.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 25, 2019)

i miss extravlad and HMM
giantbiceps was funny too


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 25, 2019)

Why did tinytriceps become inactive again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

Moved back since this makes people even more confused


----------



## Redline (Sep 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yonkou will fodderize admirals even on Friday


Yeah but they might get equal on Sunday since it's a special day


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

Just going back forth today xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Answer this : Yonko vs admirals


I tell you yonkou shits on admirals..or else they would have already caught one!.. hold on ..they caught Kaido lol


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I wish to speak to another commander. Send me @T.D.A



@Gledania is a double agent/traitor. Whenever we prepare for assault he always tries to come up with reasons why we should refrain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania is a double agent/traitor. Whenver we prepare for assault he always tries to come up with reasons why we should refrain


Did he even bring up my offer to the rest of you?


----------



## Gledania (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania is a double agent/traitor. Whenver we prepare for assault he always tries to come up with reasons why we should refrain




Wut ?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wut ?



You are fully aware of the conversations happening currently regarding your behaviour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania is a double agent/traitor. Whenever we prepare for assault he always tries to come up with reasons why we should refrain


if he is a sword you should like it  TD! it goes along well with zoro innit?


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania is a double agent/traitor. Whenever we prepare for assault he always tries to come up with reasons why we should refrain





Gledania said:


> Wut ?





T.D.A said:


> You are fully aware of the conversations happening currently regarding your behaviour



Friendly reminder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

Yep this was the thread I made a long time ago which alluded to Gledania's betrayal:



These newbies don"t know who they're playing with

@QMS @lion of lernia @Oreki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yep this was the thread I made a long time ago which alluded to Gledania's betrayal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you just proved that Thanos(Yonkou) soloed the Admirals along with the universe. Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So you just proved that Thanos(Yonkou) soloed the Admirals along with the universe. Nice


Admirals LOL, you mean Fuji vs Thanos Kaido!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yep this was the thread I made a long time ago which alluded to Gledania's betrayal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that  in comics Thanos smashed?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

Here's another old edit:

Slow Yonkotion:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2019)

Good evening.
Seems like a lot was going on here today. Reading it through it seems like I saw some SPOILERS. If it comes true (I made screenshots) some of you will pay for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> People were going off-topic too much in the chapter discussion thread so moved it here.



Ppl were going full racists toward my ppl remember? 

What is that half-assed justice? 

You should ban yourself for being racist toward different racisms.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening.
> Seems like a lot was going on here today. Reading it through it seems like I saw some SPOILERS. If it comes true (I made screenshots) some of you will pay for it!



Shanks > Mihawk is confirmed.

Also Garp is a she, former world strongest okama.

Last but not least, east blue is actually at the west of the op verse. Zoron father actually made the map.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Did he even bring up my offer to the rest of you?



Yeah he did.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Shanks > Mihawk is confirmed.
> 
> Also Garp is a she, former world strongest okama.
> 
> Last but not least, east blue is actually at the west of the op verse. Zoron father actually made the map.





Beware. I'm comming for you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ppl were going full racists toward my ppl remember?
> 
> What is that half-assed justice?
> 
> You should ban yourself for being racist toward different racisms.



Your ppl?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Your ppl?



We the great french ppl!


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> We the great french ppl!



I have a french coworker right now. I learned something today:
Salut Marie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ppl were going full racists toward my ppl remember?
> 
> What is that half-assed justice?
> 
> You should ban yourself for being racist toward different racisms.


I dealt with everything as soon as you tagged me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I dealt with everything as soon as you tagged me.


@Kinjin 
@i
@n
@j
@i
@n


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Actually it was Ero > Mariko > White Rabbit > Marie
> 
> But since White Rabbit it's every year.


Bring back OG Mariko


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Shanks > Mihawk is confirmed.


Get lost old girl

WSS>Shanks,all day,all night


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> We the great french ppl!


 

Ca va?


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Bring back OG Mariko


Either Marie or White Rabbit

Also Polar Bear for gledi


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

You know 957 is wild when these are the replies in the spoiler discussion thread @DeVision :



			
				Marie said:
			
		

> Stop toying with words.
> 
> Exponential is not reserved to what is called "expo functions". And you (should) know it.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You know 957 is wild when these are the replies in the spoiler discussion thread @DeVision :



Don't you dare! 
Imma sue you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yep this was the thread I made a long time ago which alluded to Gledania's betrayal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could easily say the other way around lol....  Do you? XD
But are all friends of OP! that's the main thing as far as I am concerned mister T


----------



## Redline (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I dealt with everything as soon as you tagged me.


Hell my people are misdjudge too..for the better or the worst! Pasta, pizza , spaghetti, mandolino ,mafia, Valentino Rossi, , Rocco, berlusconi, craxi, and lion of learnia.... lmaoooo


----------



## Redline (Sep 25, 2019)

S


Marie said:


> We the great french ppl!


Sce Sui daccord...lol or something like that


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

French ass freaks...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2019)

Efege said:


> French ass freaks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

Marie´s normal day


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 25, 2019)

Efege said:


> Either Marie or White Rabbit
> 
> Also Polar Bear for gledi


Nah, that's the name she had when I got to...know...her.
Okay, that's too creepy, I'm stopping now.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Nah, that's the name she had when I got to...know...her.
> Okay, that's too creepy, I'm stopping now.



^ (use Marie)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Sep 25, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Nah, that's the name she had when I got to...know...her.
> Okay, that's too creepy, I'm stopping now.


She told me her name is Maria


----------



## Rax (Sep 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I'm fine. What about you?
> 
> Chime in in the telegrams.


I go where Kinjin calls out "  "


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 26, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Why did tinytriceps become inactive again?


Your boy Marc, during his ''Ban Emperor'' days, threatened him, so he lost interest.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 26, 2019)

Adventure time with Marie **Shiba Inu* and Gledania

The Holy OL trinity lmoa


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2019)

@Marie @Kinjin 
What is that alley "chrolloseum"

It has a Kakegurui picture in front.I need to know it


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 26, 2019)

Efege said:


> @Marie @Kinjin
> What is that alley "chrolloseum"
> 
> It has a Kakegurui picture in front.I need to know it


A place where people bet for rep or other things you can think of in games, e.g. if I lose in a dice game against you 1m rep points get deducted from me while you gain that amount.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> A place where people bet for rep or other things you can think of in games, e.g. if I lose in a dice game against you 1m rep points get deducted from me while you gain that amount.



Gamble addiction - here I come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> A place where people bet for rep or other things you can think of in games, e.g. if I lose in a dice game against you 1m rep points get deducted from me while you gain that amount.


Like in Kakegurui lol

When i can join?I cant enter the page


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Gamble addiction - here I come.


@Etherborn better stay away with his "luck"


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2019)

Efege said:


> @Etherborn better stay away with his "luck"



Ether gonna carry my luckless ass like in the hunger games event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 26, 2019)

What adventure is this


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Here's another old edit:
> 
> Slow Yonkotion:



What show is this clip from


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 26, 2019)

Who wants to fight me in the Chrolloseum?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who wants to fight me in the Chrolloseum?


what game?


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 26, 2019)

Hey @Soca  srsly man, you need to get an asian GF asap. I take there arent many where you live eh?


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2019)

@Gledania lets gamble in the Chrolloseum


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who wants to fight me in the Chrolloseum?



What "competition"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What "competition"?




Tell me more.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 26, 2019)

Why is Acno banned?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Tell me more.







Gledania said:


> Why is Acno banned?



I didn't notice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 26, 2019)

WTF happened to the chapter this week (didn't open the spoiler thread). Just saw that the prediction thread has 104 pages.
And here I was wondering why the convo is dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 26, 2019)

Descartes would 100% support the Grandmasters Legion


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (Sep 26, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Descartes would 100% support the Grandmasters Legion


Descartes was a piece of shit. He did torture animals for fun, because he believed they couldn't feel pain and are mere machines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 26, 2019)

Admiral Ryokugyu said:


> Descartes was a piece of shit. He did torture animals for fun, because he believe they couldn't feel pain and are mere machines.



Descartes would 100% be a part of the Sanji Legion

In all honesty I only know that quote from him and the give her the d meme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 26, 2019)

@Admiral  Ryokugyu I just googled that and you're not even trolling. I wonder why it's not more common knowledge especially for something so cruel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Sep 26, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> @Admiral  Ryokugyu I just googled that and you're not even trolling. I wonder why it's not more common knowledge especially for something so cruel.



It is incredible how pussified man has become in the 21st century. Many scholars/scientists used to experiment on animals in the late middle ages/early modern era. It was not something exclusive to Descartes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> WTF happened to the chapter this week (didn't open the spoiler thread). Just saw that the prediction thread has 104 pages.
> And here I was wondering why the convo is dead.


apparently people have gone batshit crazy from this chapter on twitter and reddit

wonder what happens there that made people so hyped


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 26, 2019)

Flame said:


> apparently people have gone batshit crazy from this chapter on twitter and reddit
> 
> wonder what happens there that made people so hyped



Tier Specialist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 26, 2019)

Lol this chapter is going to ruin the OL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 26, 2019)

Who voted for @Efege  to be better than @T.D.A ?

FT fans are bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki


I don't wanna know anything about this chapter, I just wanna read it directly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> apparently people have gone batshit crazy from this chapter on twitter and reddit
> 
> wonder what happens there that made people so hyped


You don't read spoilers?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't wanna know anything about this chapter, I just wanna read it directly


Zehaha ... come to the dark side, we have cookies!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Zehaha ... come to the dark side, we have cookies!


Shams Cookies are old enemies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Who voted for @Efege  to be better than @T.D.A ?
> 
> FT fans are bad.


No one ... he has that many dupes!


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2019)

@Oreki  this is the last time, stop spamming my thread!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  this is the last time, stop spamming my thread!


The hell you gonna do? xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2019)

I will do this:


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2019)

Classics @Efege !


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why is Acno banned?


Meh


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2019)

When reading this ch!


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 27, 2019)

apology for poor English

when were you when mihawk strongest?

i was sat at home eating smegma butter when oda ring

'roger swordman but mihawk is strongest'

'yes'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pyriz (Sep 27, 2019)

?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 27, 2019)

Wtf is this lmfaooo


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You don't read spoilers?


nope, rather be surprised than know what's gonna happen


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> nope, rather be surprised than know what's gonna happen


Same here...  I thought you read spoilers xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 27, 2019)

if you had the voice of all things like Mr Hawk does you woud understand


----------



## Ren. (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Sep 27, 2019)

How many have fallen members today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Sep 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How many have fallen members today?


I only know two but knowing Soca it probably more soon.



B Rabbit said:


> Who voted for @Efege  to be better than @T.D.A ?
> 
> FT fans are bad.


Efege is an awesome name, carefully slected each letter and then blend it together to form that kind of awesomeness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How many have fallen members today?



Talking about this, could you @Kinjin or @Soca telegrams ban me for the weekend (until monday)?

I know myself and don't want to make stupid mistakes...

Dunno if you can do it just for a subsection though... 

Ed: asking for a ban not to be ban'd is the finest irony I guess


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2019)

Theres no telegrams ban option just a section ban.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> Theres no telegrams ban option just a section ban.



Could I ask Im (bxx) if he can fix this?


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2019)

DO NOT


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> DO NOT



oops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Anyway, if Im sama says no exception can be allowed, I'll take the section ban.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

It worked!

Thanks @Rinoa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 27, 2019)

Ffs @Marie wait till I make my threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> It worked!
> 
> Thanks @Rinoa


Nice, glad to help.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Nice, glad to help.



Nice Ava btw. Smooth af. 

I like it.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ffs @Marie wait till I make my threads



I'll see them later, don't worry


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

@QMS got his first ban


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS got his first ban




For what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> For what?


Don't know the reason and QMS told me that it because he spoiled the chapter xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

ban me


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Don't know the reason and QMS told me that it because he spoiled the chapter xD



He was playing with fire. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> ban me



No ban for you. 
Why would you want to be banned?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No ban for you.
> Why would you want to be banned?


I'm a very bad person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

jk, my goal is to be the friendliest person in this section, I have to keep my clean sheet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

That place was taken the moment I joined this forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> jk, my goal is to be the friendliest person in this section, I have to keep my clean sheet



That's right!



Oreki said:


> That place was taken the moment I joined this forum



Easy there. You're still not ready for the don position.


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That place was taken the moment I joined this forum


I'm sorry but I can give you second place at max because my bro DeVision is the king at that place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I'm sorry but I can give you second place at max because my bro DeVision is the king at that place


He said I will inherit his position xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I'm sorry but I can give you second place at max because my bro DeVision is the king at that place





How are you doing lately? How's the job?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm a friendswhore.

But I'm bad at it.

Maybe cause I'm half weird half retarded.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're the next don.


See I have a proof

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm a friendswhore.
> 
> But I'm bad at it.
> 
> Maybe cause I'm half weird half retarded.



*follows*

Why are you bad at making friends?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How are you doing lately? How's the job?


I think I'm okay, almost finishing my annual Friends rewatch
and job? well, I hate working but already got used to it so its all about surviving for 5 days every week


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> See I have a proof



WOW!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm a friendswhore.
> 
> But I'm bad at it.
> 
> Maybe cause I'm half weird half retarded.


You can start a good friendship career by following me xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm a friendswhore.
> 
> But I'm bad at it.
> 
> Maybe cause I'm half weird half retarded.


nono you are not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 27, 2019)

It's all about being the baddest of the section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's all about being the baddest of the section.


You can't even become the baddest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I think I'm okay, almost finishing my annual Friends rewatch
> and job? well, I hate working but already got used to it so its all about surviving for 5 days every week



I should rewatch it too. But I'm lazy. I'm reading Captain Tsubasa. XD

Looking for a new job? You said you got a promotion?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> **follows**
> 
> Why are you bad at making friends?



Not that bad apparently


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> See I have a proof


thats why I said second place man...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> thats why I said second place man...


No.. it's proof that I will have a bigger position that @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

why @Efege is inactive today


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I should rewatch it too. But I'm lazy. I'm reading Captain Tsubasa. XD
> 
> Looking for a new job? You said you got a promotion?


lol I just saw a random clip from Friends on youtube, then stayed watching it for 4 hours then I decided its time for a rewatch xD
I guess I can say I got promoted the job is boring anyway and the company is a total mess


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> why @Efege is inactive today



He's been ban'd if I'm not mistaking...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not that bad apparently



Did you get your ban?



Oreki said:


> why @Efege is inactive today



Probably still banned?



shaantu said:


> lol I just saw a random clip from Friends on youtube, then stayed watching it for 4 hours then I decided its time for a rewatch xD
> I guess I can say I got promoted the job is boring anyway and the company is a total mess



If it's any consolation, I'm also feeling shitty at job. By contract I have a 40h week, but I'm doing 50+. FML

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No.. it's proof that I will have a bigger position that @DeVision


you need to have very big feet to fill in such huge shoes


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> He's been ban'd if I'm not mistaking...


He's not banned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> If it's any consolation, I'm also feeling shitty at job. By contract I have a 40h week, but I'm doing 50+. FML


but they pay you overhours, right?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He's not banned



Well, someone said this somewhere... 

Good if he's not though.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> but they pay you overhours, right?



Nope. And to be honest, I'm working at this company for 2 months, and I still didn't sign any contract (got my payments normally)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you need to have very big feet to fill in such huge shoes


I am the killer in this group... so no need xD


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Did you get your ban?



Yes!

Too many work these coming days, and I don't want to be diverted. 

If necessary I'll ask a section ban though. (Look, I'm still here).


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nope. And to be honest, I'm working at this company for 2 months, and I still didn't sign any contract (got my payments normally)


damn that sucks
sometimes I need to work longer but at least I get paid for that


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nope. And to be honest, I'm working at this company for 2 months, *and I still didn't sign any contract* (got my payments normally)



Is that legal?


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

haven't signed any contract yet as well but that's because I didn't ask for it (either I'm too busy or can't catch my boss lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Yes!
> 
> Too many work these coming days, and I don't want to be diverted.
> 
> If necessary I'll ask a section ban though. (Look, I'm still here).



Be a bit more strongwilled. XD



shaantu said:


> damn that sucks
> sometimes I need to work longer but at least I get paid for that



It's not like it would matter that much. Time is > money.



Marie said:


> Is that legal?



Probably not. I mean, everything is clean (taxes are paid, health care is payed, and so on), but I didn't sign the contract.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am the killer in this group... so no need xD


okay what is this group, did I miss something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Dunno how it works in your countries, but here working without contract is illegal (supposed to be).


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> okay what is this group, did I miss something


With this Vivi avy and signature, you look too innocent for this hidden world


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

yes I'm a criminal


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Dunno how it works in your countries, but here working without contract is illegal (supposed to be).



Well, I'm in Germany, and there is no country in the world more strict about paperwork and rules. XD

But yeah, I guess it should be signed. But the most important thing is that the taxes and stuff is payed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nope. And to be honest, I'm working at this company for 2 months, and I still didn't sign any contract (got my payments normally)



Cooking meth?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Cooking meth?



I wish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well, I'm in Germany, *and there is no country in the world more strict about paperwork and rules.* XD
> 
> But yeah, I guess it should be signed. But the most important thing is that the taxes and stuff is payed.



Lol, you don't know french bureaucratie then.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol, you don't know french bureaucratie then.



I told you a few days ago I have a french coworker. She told me that Germany is worse. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

let's start bureaucracy wars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I told you a few days ago I have a french coworker. She told me that Germany is worse. XD





			
				Marie said:
			
		

> In Berlin, on some work business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Btw, RIP Chirac. 

You were a pretty good man.

The only one to oppose Bush against the war against Afghanistan.

And the swagest president.

I'll miss you.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 27, 2019)

rename thread to 'Marie and DeVision are coworkers'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> rename thread to 'Marie and DeVision are coworkers'



Not everyone has to know that. It's a secret.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Imagine if it's really marie xD


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 27, 2019)

can we get a list of the users banned over a children's pirate series chapter?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Imagine if it's really marie xD



Imagine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Imagine!


@DeVision can you confirm this


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> can we get a list of the users banned over a children's pirate series chapter?


Children's pirate series chapters is serious bussiness


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Imagine!


you should ask him for a date, Mom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision can you confirm this



I'm sorry, but no comment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> can we get a list of the users banned over a children's pirate series chapter?


kaido was referring to them when he said "little pirate games"


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> you should ask him for a date, Mom



@DeVision I let you Shaantu's guard.

Your turn. 

And I still wait for my pension.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm sorry, but no comment.


Now you just made it more complicated xD


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

guys you have to respect dedicated fans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)

gonna take a break from telegrams

it's literally war what's going on there i can't and too lazy to keep up


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

It's indeed a war of fandom that no one has ever seen before


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> gonna take a break from telegrams
> 
> it's literally war what's going on there i can't and too lazy to keep up



Oda's a sadist. He knows his fans weaknesses, and toy with them.


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's indeed a war of fandom that no one has ever seen before


golden age of online piracy


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> @DeVision I let you Shaantu's guard.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> And I still wait for my pension.



No problem with taking Shaantu. But I didn't know he was mine?


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Oda's a sadist. He knows his fans weaknesses, and toy with them.


"one piece will end in 5 years" turned out to be wrong. bet he just wanted his fans to shed some tears for nothing


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Now you just made it more complicated xD



Why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> golden age of online piracy


Honestly I will rather be a side watcher in these fandom discussions... I only take part in threads on some degree not blend in an entire war like that xD


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's indeed a war of fandom that no one has ever seen before


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No problem with taking Shaantu. But I didn't know he was mine?



Sorry.

Now you know.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Why?


I just felt like saying it


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly I will rather be a side watcher in these fandom discussions... I only take part in threads on some degree not blend in an entire war like that xD


i made a vow to myself to never take part in debates anymore

honestly no point in arguing over things both sides know they'll never believe 

so now i just post dumb shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Now you know.


wait, does it mean you're leaving me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm neutral bitch so I don't participate in debates but watching this pure chaos in fandom is really fun for me


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> i made a vow to myself to never take part in debates anymore
> 
> honestly no point in arguing over things both sides know they'll never believe
> 
> so now i just post dumb shit


Well, to be honest, these dumb things are more entertaining than serious discussion... it's getting old to discuss one topic over and over... I kind of stop debating all this discussion stuff after Luffy vs. Katakuri... a conclusion that fandom never reached xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> wait, does it mean you're leaving me?



No son.

I'm a good mom, but you asked for your dad.

Deal with him now.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Now you know.



Impossible. We only met last week at work.



shaantu said:


> wait, does it mean you're leaving me?



And she wants money. :/


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> gonna take a break from telegrams
> 
> it's literally war what's going on there i can't and too lazy to keep up


The shit posting is to good to pass on


----------



## shaantu (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And she wants money. :/


what can I say, Mama has lots of needs


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> what can I say, Mama has lots of needs


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> i made a vow to myself to never take part in debates anymore
> 
> honestly no point in arguing over things both sides know they'll never believe
> 
> so now i just post dumb shit


The only way to post in the OL


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Impossible. We only met last week at work.
> 
> 
> 
> And she wants money. :/



Don't try to escape your duty.

And I want my pension. 

Dudes are all the same...


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well, to be honest, these dumb things are more entertaining than serious discussion... it's getting old to discuss one topic over and over... I kind of stop debating all this discussion stuff after Luffy vs. Katakuri... a conclusion that fandom never reached xD





MrPopo said:


> The shit posting is to good to pass on


fr tho shit posting is the best kind of posting  

plus laughing is better than having serious discussions and stress and whatnot on an anime forum


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> fr tho shit posting is the best kind of posting
> 
> plus laughing is better than having serious discussions and stress and whatnot on an anime forum


Indeed, most serious discussion overflowing septic tank of personal insults,  general vitriol, and hate. You should just rather be a guy in the sideline who shit post and don't take the discussions seriously


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Don't try to escape your duty.
> 
> And I want my pension.
> 
> Dudes are all the same...



Nah, he's older than 18.
We need the money for hookers and booze.


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah, he's older than 18.
> We need the money for hookers and booze.


did u know that Oreki is a minor? what a fodder


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> did u know that Oreki is a minor? what a fodder


How does me being 17 makes me fodder?


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How does me being 17 makes me fodder?


ur not allowed to do anything

weak reiatsu game


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How does me being 17 makes me fodder?



17 son?

Damn, another kiddo to take care.

@DeVision 

It's double pensions now.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> @DeVision
> 
> It's double pensions now.



Nah.. No way.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> ur not allowed to do anything
> 
> weak reiatsu game


17 is an ideal age of being protagonist... you guys are just jealous


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah.. No way.



Dudes...

No pb to have the butter but jump through the window when it's time to pay it.


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> 17 is an ideal age of being protagonist... you guys are just jealous


and that's why luffy took a timeskip of 2 years. to become legal and thus stronger


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> and that's why luffy took a timeskip of 2 years. to become legal and thus stronger


Well I can be just Oreki from Hyouka


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't understand the last line


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't understand the last line


only LEGAL members (18+) can understand her post


----------



## Oreki (Sep 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> only LEGAL members (18+) can understand her post


Are you messing with me... but really I don't understand that Luffy line


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nice Ava btw. Smooth af.
> 
> I like it.


Thank you Marie.
Really loved the stock and Gin applied his magic on it.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Are you messing with me... but really I don't understand that Luffy line



Luffy's deleted. 

All ya need to know.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 27, 2019)

I always knew Luffy was a d***

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Who voted for @Efege  to be better than @T.D.A ?
> 
> FT fans are bad.


The irony

Also,i dont see a single FT fan here


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2019)

Ban´s left and right


----------



## Mariko (Sep 27, 2019)

Btw, @Mouten @DeaththeKid741 I'll answer your MPs soon

I must deal with all the previous ones before as I said to @Leeroy Jenkins 

Sorry I'm a total lazy ass for PMs, but nothing personal.

Don't be upset. Just accept I'm a bit, no, a total shit with PMs. 

I hope you wont blame me


----------



## DeVision (Sep 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Dudes...
> 
> No pb to have the butter but jump through the window when it's time to pay it.



It was fun, can you blame me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 28, 2019)

I was in the mood in listening to One Piece openings tonight and came across this 

Pretty good actually


----------



## Gledania (Sep 29, 2019)

Guess who I am without checking my profil


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

Gled is that you? 
Did you hide your ava so people don't recognize you? Pitiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Gled is that you?
> Did you hide your ava so people don't recognize you? Pitiful!


Gledania has No dignity


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Gledania has No dignity



Yeah, Acno is the bigger man. Keeping his ava/sig.


----------



## Steven (Sep 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, Acno is the bigger man. Keeping his ava/sig.


Thats why Gledi have a Schlümpfe avatar and food sig


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> Thats why Gledi have a Schlümpfe avatar and food sig



Yeah, hiding his ass.
He's always doing some crap like that when he loses a bet. He's no man of his word.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, hiding his ass.
> He's always doing some crap like that when he loses a bet. He's no man of his word.


Yet we still know its Bepo


----------



## Gledania (Sep 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, hiding his ass.
> He's always doing some crap like that when he loses a bet. He's no man of his word.




Wut ???
That was the game.
I litteraly wrote"guess who I am" to see witch one here will found out  not gonna make it easy with bepo ava.
Thx for ruining everything btw

Oh and YOU are not the right person to speak about cowardice


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Wut ???
> 
> I litteraly wrote"guess who I am" to see witch one here will found out  not gonna make it easy with bepo ava.
> 
> ...



Dude, if you're betting, you should honor the stake. And what you're doing is not honorable. Just sayin.

PS. I didn't say anything about cowerdice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Dude, if you're betting, you should honor the stake. And what you're doing is not honorable. Just sayin.
> 
> PS. I didn't say anything about cowerdice.



Who said I was going to keep the smurff forever ???

The goal was to make people guess who I am.


Again.

THANKS for ruining everything


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Who said I was going to keep the smurff forever ???
> 
> The goal was to make people guess who I am.
> 
> ...



You really don't get what I'm saying, do you?


Btw. do you really think people are fooled by your new nickname?
Just one click on your profile is enough to know who you are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 29, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Guess who I am *without checking my profil *



Read.

Just wanted to play with the regular posters here.

And even if I didn't , I often change/sig  so not sure why are you suddently going on this.


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 29, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Wut ???
> That was the game.
> I litteraly wrote"guess who I am" to see witch one here will found out  not gonna make it easy with bepo ava.
> Thx for ruining everything btw
> ...


Tbh it was pretty easier to tell who you were by your posts


----------



## Gledania (Sep 29, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Tbh it was pretty easier to tell who you were by your posts




You're not supposed to check them either  .... ugh ... believe what you wish.

At the end of the day people were going to know who I am. I'm not even hiding my profile.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Read.
> 
> Just wanted to play with the regular posters here.
> 
> And even if I didn't , I often change/sig  so not sure why are you suddently going on this.



Stupid bear.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 29, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Tbh it was pretty easier to tell who you were by your posts



Posts, joining date, reps and those fukin' fautes d'orthographes everywhere! 

Wrong Gled is wrong!



SasukexSakura17 said:


> *You're not supposed to check them either*  .... ugh ... believe what you wish.
> 
> At the end of the day people were going to know who I am. I'm not even hiding my profile.



"You were not supposed to really try to find out nor use your brain" 

Stupid bear is stupid.


----------



## Gledania (Sep 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Posts, joining date, reps and those fukin' *fautes d'orthographes* everywhere!




Where ?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 29, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Where ?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 29, 2019)

Everyone changing their name so that they can fight me on this thread poll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 29, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Wut ???
> That was the game.
> I litteraly wrote"guess who I am" to see witch one here will found out  not gonna make it easy with bepo ava.
> Thx for ruining everything btw
> ...





DeVision said:


> Dude, if you're betting, you should honor the stake. And what you're doing is not honorable. Just sayin.
> 
> PS. I didn't say anything about cowerdice.



@SasukexSakura17 vs @DeVision 

Who wins?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

T.D.A


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @SasukexSakura17 vs @DeVision
> 
> Who wins?



Come on dude. That's an easy one. 
No one loses against someone who has SasukexSakura in his nick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @SasukexSakura17 vs @DeVision
> 
> Who wins?



Who has the best reps power?


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Are CC points are useful beside big avy if you don't want sparkling in your name


----------



## Gledania (Sep 29, 2019)

Stop calling me this way 


IT'D GLED


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Stop calling me this way
> 
> 
> IT'D GLED


----------



## Mariko (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Are CC points are useful beside big avy if you don't want sparkling in your name



Not really.

You can buy reps but it's kinda 

Also your username color or html usertitles


----------



## Steven (Sep 29, 2019)

Shanks4Life>SasukexSakura17


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not really.
> 
> You can buy reps but it's kinda
> 
> Also your username color or html usertitles


What's kinda? 

I will buy big avy then


----------



## Mariko (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What's kinda?
> 
> I will buy big avy then



lol

Kinda giogio

=> it's kinda pathetic.

Like "buying" likes (or paying to have "friends")


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Are CC points are useful beside big avy if you don't want sparkling in your name



More useful than rep. Get custom username design and custom usertitles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> lol
> 
> Kinda giogio
> 
> ...


I rather gamble my reps in Chrolloseum xD


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> More useful than rep. Get custom username design and custom usertitles.


I don't like the custom title... I don't even use theme where custom title appears


----------



## Mariko (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I rather gamble my reps in Chrolloseum xD



What's that exactly?

I tried to check but I got a 404 error shit...

Edit, it works now, me gonna see what's about


----------



## Six (Sep 29, 2019)

What’s up with Shiki? If Strong World isn’t canon, shouldn’t he be scheming despite 22 years having passed? It’d be nice if Oda just had him killed in manga by another powerful character like Blackbeard.


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's that exactly?
> 
> I tried to check but I got a 404 error shit...
> 
> Edit, it works now, me gonna see what's about


It's a section that will be closed on 11th October... you can bet your reps, or make bets like loser will have to change the username of winner choice for a specific time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's a section that will be closed on 11th October... you can bet your reps, or make bets like loser will have to change the username of winner choice for a specific time.



Yeah I saw. 

I'm not the like to take risks though. I only play when I'm sure to win (so I don't play games).


----------



## Steven (Sep 29, 2019)

Check out our 2on2 Tournament


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2019)

Snake said:


> What’s up with Shiki? If Strong World isn’t canon, shouldn’t he be scheming despite 22 years having passed? It’d be nice if Oda just had him killed in manga by another powerful character like Blackbeard.


He might be scheming something but for now it's unknown. He might be dead even. 

Either way it's clear Oda doesn't give a shit about him or Z

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 29, 2019)

If anyone wins rep over at the Chrolloseum and gives them to me I wouldn't mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If anyone wins rep over at the Chrolloseum and gives them to me I wouldn't mind.


I just lost 1 million would you like to pay them perhaps?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm not betting my rep on a game of chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'm not betting my rep on a game of chance.



What would you bet for reps then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 29, 2019)

Win or lose in a contest that requires skill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 29, 2019)

Tfw you win 2 millions and instant lose 3 millions...


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

Needed a new ava. I'm using this. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

I am thinking to change my username to Noctis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am thinking to change my username to Noctis



Stay Oreki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tfw you win 2 millions and instant lose 3 millions...



So you're 1M in the minus?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Stay Oreki.


I might keep Oreki username but still a thought xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

F**k, just realized I made a mistake in my ava.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 29, 2019)

Lol everyone losing rep. Baka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So you're 1M in the minus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> F**k, just realized I made a mistake in my ava.


Scar under eye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

Marie said:


>



Is that a yes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Yeah I saw.
> 
> I'm not the like to take risks though. I only play when I'm sure to win (so I don't play games).


Marie before gambling 



Marie said:


> Tfw you win 2 millions and instant lose 3 millions...


After

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tfw you win 2 millions and instant lose 3 millions...


Poor young lady


----------



## Steven (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am thinking to change my username to Noctis


Cloud>Noctis


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Scar under eye



Fixed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> Cloud>Noctis


Noctis is my favorite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am thinking to change my username to Noctis



I am pretty sure Barbarossa is still not taken. :gitgud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Richard Lionheart said:


> I am pretty sure Barbarossa is still not taken. :gitgud


Noctis is taken but user is not active for 10 years and only have 132 post 


So this rating system.. when did it became a thing in NF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Noctis is my favorite


 
RIP Noctis


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> RIP Noctis


I really can't say anything for RIP I mean he really is gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 29, 2019)

@DeVision need a new poll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision need a new poll



What do you want in the poll?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2019)

>1k posts

all my hard work, disappeared just like that


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> >1k posts
> 
> all my hard work, disappeared just like that


You bet your posts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

@Flame you better stop here before you realize you're equal to a new user here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You bet your posts?


yep  



Oreki said:


> @Flame you better stop here before you realize you're equal to a new user here


i'm actually worse   

i just made a vow to never bet again. until that stupid section came along smh


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> i'm actually worse


Your Rep bar says otherwise lol

Now I am thinking to bet 1m reps and then if I lose I will take a break

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Your Rep bar says otherwise lol
> 
> Now I am thinking to bet 1m reps and then if I lose I will take a break


take a look at threads and u might find something


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> take a look at threads and u might find something


Does beting 2 millions sounds good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Does beting 2 millions sounds good?


if you're the challenger, then 2m is the minimum you can wager

if you're the participant, just check the conditions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What do you want in the poll?



Flame vs Gledania vs Marie vs Oreki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> if you're the challenger, then 2m is the minimum you can wager
> 
> if you're the participant, just check the conditions


If I challenge 2m and lost then my rep spiral will empty... I should just wait someone to create a similar thread as yours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Flame vs Gledania vs Marie vs Oreki


who's gledania?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 29, 2019)

SasukexSakura17*


----------



## Redline (Sep 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's a section that will be closed on 11th October... you can bet your reps, or make bets like loser will have to change the username of winner choice for a specific time.


Lol..way better my op bet tread with D monster avy! Too bad this community can't cope with it...


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2019)

How do I get trophy points? @Kinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> if you're the challenger, then 2m is the minimum you can wager
> 
> if you're the participant, just check the conditions



Well one must be careful cause the "conditions" arn't alway clear. I lost 3 millions in a game which conditions didn't precised it (it was just said "the highest roll will get 3m", not "the others lose 3m").


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How do I get trophy points? @Kinjin



Reps - posts - ratings


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How do I get trophy points? @Kinjin


Click on your trophy points count below your avatar -> view all available trophies to see requirements.


----------



## Flame (Sep 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> Well one must be careful cause the "conditions" arn't alway clear. I lost 3 millions in a game which conditions didn't precised it (it was just said "the highest roll will get 3m", not "the others lose 3m").


ouch
i lost 20 cc points, 1 available name change, 1m rep points, 5k posts and 1 temporary name change  


why not make a bet thread then? you could prolly regain them


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> ouch
> i lost 20 cc points, 1 available name change, 1m rep points, 5k posts and 1 temporary name change
> 
> 
> why not make a bet thread then? you could prolly regain them



Dunno why but I'm not the lucky type. I'm afraid I'd just lose more if I play again .  Hopefully @Gin miraculously was pretty unlucky which gave me 2m. It lessened the damages. Otherwise I would have been sent back walking in the fucking Mordor.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2019)

@T.D.A  any "news" from the spanish dude?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> @T.D.A  any "news" from the spanish dude?



Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Nope



Was it on monday last week?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> Was it on monday last week?



Can't remember. Monday/Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2019)

@DeVision what's the building in Canary Wharf called again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Sep 30, 2019)

@T.D.A you live in London right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2019)

MO said:


> @T.D.A you live in London right?



Yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Sep 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah


Always wanted to go to London for a vacation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2019)

MO said:


> Always wanted to go to London for a vacation.



I'll probably visit next year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2019)

@Marie what happened to your idea of doing an OL banner with sketches of different notable members?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> Well one must be careful cause the "conditions" arn't alway clear. I lost 3 millions in a game which conditions didn't precised it (it was just said "the highest roll will get 3m", not "the others lose 3m").


Just this Marie...lmaoooo


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision need a new poll


I give you a new poll TD! You choose ..lol


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Flame vs Gledania vs Marie vs Oreki



Didn't see this. 

It's done. Vote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Marie what happened to your idea of doing an OL banner with sketches of different notable members?



Next banner contest?

Or I could do it for free... If anybody ask (and when I have time to)


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> Next banner contest?
> 
> Or I could do it for free... If anybody ask (and when I have time to)



I thought it was just a non-contest thing. Maybe get people to add onto it? Other artists like @Nataly etc


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2019)

My last shit (for the CC drawing contest, theme: "apocalypse" -unaccepted cause "off topic")

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2019)

If yall give me pics of you I could do customed sketches... I just need a model. 

Gimme a pic + an idea (a char or something and I'll do it -when I have time)


----------



## Steven (Sep 30, 2019)

our pics?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> our pics?



A pics of you you like, and if you want an added idea (a theme -like pirates or ninja) and I do something...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm pbbly the best non-tabletard drawer on this forum... I just lack practice. I stopped drawing like 15 years ago cause of studies and shit. But gimme ideas/materials and I'll show you.

I won many contest prices when I was 10-12. By then I used to replicate any great painters main pieces in a few hours, from Picasso to Van Gogh...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 30, 2019)

@SasukexSakura17 

You jealous?

Tu sais qui je supporte you stupid bear!


----------



## Oreki (Sep 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> If yall give me pics of you I could do customed sketches... I just need a model.
> 
> Gimme a pic + an idea (a char or something and I'll do it -when I have time)


Take an idea from my avatar, the character name is Noctis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> A pics of you you like, and if you want an added idea (a theme -like pirates or ninja) and I do something...


Sounds good,its dark here,so i need to make the photo tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> @SasukexSakura17
> 
> You jealous?
> 
> Tu sais qui je supporte you stupid bear!




????????


----------



## Steven (Sep 30, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> ????????


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2019)

Random sketch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

Marie said:


> A pics of you you like, and if you want an added idea (a theme -like pirates or ninja) and I do something...


just me or my brother rocco as well?xd


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Random sketch


looks like kurt cobain!! rip


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Take an idea from my avatar, the character name is Noctis


there you go ore!


----------



## Flame (Sep 30, 2019)

How tf TDA got so much lead on us? 

Dis game rigged


----------



## DeVision (Sep 30, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> How tf TDA got so much lead on us?
> 
> Dis game rigged



Tag the ones who voted for him to reconsider. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> How tf TDA got so much lead on us?
> 
> Dis game rigged


i just voted for marie without thinking about it lollolol


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oreki (Sep 30, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> How tf TDA got so much lead on us?
> 
> Dis game rigged


because of previous votes

@DeVision clean T.D.A record

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> How tf TDA got so much lead on us?
> 
> Dis game rigged


becouse even i gotta admit he is one of the best open minded zorolanders and he is respectful too imho, but i still voted marie without esitation! lmaooo


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2019)

Oreki said:


> because of previous votes
> 
> @DeVision clean T.D.A record



The people have already voted. They can change it if they want

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

i give you my permission to do mine if you wish! lmaoooo
ps..and tag me if you do


----------



## Flame (Sep 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> becouse even i gotta admit he is one of the best open minded zorolanders and he is respectful too imho, but i still voted marie without esitation! lmaooo


It's not a question of who's better, but what name is better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 30, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> It's not a question of who's better, but what name is better



The only name that can compete with mine is @Marie ’s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> It's not a question of who's better, but what name is better


i see..lol..well then... Rider


----------



## Oreki (Sep 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The people have already voted. They can change it if they want


You're just afraid about not getting votes again due to big names coming into play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Sep 30, 2019)

10 votes for a crap name like TDA?

Rigged

S4L>TDA


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

it's bolliwood time!!!
but...heres the real deal...


----------



## Steven (Sep 30, 2019)

@QMS how is code vein?

I saw all bossfights on Youtube.Looks funny but the surroundings/environment/setting looks pretty monotonous


----------



## Ren. (Sep 30, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> @QMS how is code vein?
> 
> I saw all bossfights on Youtube.Looks funny but the surroundings/environment/setting looks pretty monotonous


If you like anime is ok!

It is ok:

Here the guy is a fan of the genre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 30, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> surroundings/environment/setting looks pretty monotonous


It is generic!


----------



## Steven (Sep 30, 2019)

QMS said:


> If you like anime is ok!
> 
> It is ok:
> 
> Here the guy is a fan of the genre.


Is it better than the Souls Series or Nioh?(Pretty sure Bloodborne is the fan-favorite game)


----------



## Ren. (Sep 30, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> Is it better than the Souls Series or Nioh?(Pretty sure Bloodborne is the fan-favorite game)


Neah DSI is still the best design-wise.

DSIII is the most modern.

BB is limited to PS4 so limited fans and 20's FPS.

DSIII 60 fps is the way to go and Sekiro is now the fastest and the most unique!


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 30, 2019)

This is why I am a PC guy :


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

i just realize oden kicked akainou ass!
last page of this chapter lol! we were so hyped up to these bounties that we let go with ease what oda is telling us about oden which is get ready for a juicy flashback


----------



## Redline (Sep 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How do I get trophy points? @Kinjin


i will make you reach 2000 likes! you  get points for it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> How do I get trophy points? @Kinjin



1
*First Message*
Post a message somewhere on the site to receive this.


1
*Bad Email*
Your email account isn't real


1
*Gendered*



1
*Short*



1
*Good Taste*
Orange is the best camouflage.


2
*Somebody Likes You*
Somebody out there liked one of your messages. Keep posting like that for more!


5
*Keeps Coming Back*
30 messages posted. You must like it here!


5
*You're making your way, one step at a time*
Already 2000, one step at a time and you'll reach some massive milestones.


10
*Can't Stop!*
You've posted 100 messages. I hope this took you more than a day!


10
*I Like It a Lot*
Your messages have been liked 25 times.


15
*Seriously Likeable!*
Content you have posted has attracted 100 likes.


20
*Addicted*
1,000 messages? Impressive!


20
*Can't Get Enough of Your Stuff*
Your content has been liked 250 times.


25
*365 days of Shitposting*
You've been on NF for a year now, to celebrate or to run for the hills is something science has yet to answer!


25
*Start of a Journey*
The first 1000 posts are the easiest, your journey is finally starting!


25
*You're Sorta Liked*
You must be liked a little bit to get 1000 positive ratings.


30
*I LOVE IT!*
Content you have posted has attracted 500 likes.


50
*1095 Days of Shitposting*
3 Years here? And they say it's a dying franchise, foolish!


50
*Prospering like a Flower*
Your positive ratings are prospering like a flower garden, 1500 and counting.


75
*1825 Days you MADMAN*
Has it been 5 years already? Time sure flies when you're a madman!


75
*Noble Adventurer*
It only took 5000 posts but you've become quite an adventurer on this journey of yours.


75
*Noteworthy Perfomance*
Your posts on the forum have garnered 500 likes, truly a noteworthy performance.


75
*Well Mannered*
It's good to be well mannered if you've gotten 2000 positive ratings already!


99
*Neutral*
How Neutral of you


100
*3650 Days of PUre Unsatiated Addiction*
You've been registered longer than some users have been alive, 10 years and counting is amazing!


100
*Happy Birthday*
It's your birthday so take this trophy and eat it! Well not really, but enjoy it nonetheless!


100
*Gaining an Infamous Reputation*
After 10000 posts you've surely made quite a name for yourself!


100
*Delightful Presence*
1000 likes already? It seems you have a delightful presence around these parts.


100
*Dignified Style*
It takes a very dignified style to reach 2500 positive ratings!


100
*We know*
What you searching?


101
*April Fools*
haha, its a joke, don't you see?


125
*Worthwhile Efforts*
Your efforts around the forum are clearly worthwhile now that you've gotten 3000 positive ratings.


150
*Strikes the Lightning Posts like Thunder*
With the swiftness of a storm you've gotten to 20000 posts


150
*Like Charmer*
Just like those darned snakes, those likes keep on coming! Up to 1500 now!


150
*Noteworthy Existence*
Your existence on the forum should be known to have reached 5000 positive ratings.


175
*The Ending of One Chapter*
With 7500 positive ratings you can put an end to the four digit trophy chapter. Next!


200
*New Generation of Positivity*
The big 10000 for positive ratings, time for a new generation of posters to rise!


214
*Chocolate*
Be My Valentines


225
*And There was Light on This Day*
Your posts must be illuminating the forums to have been rated positively 12500 times.


250
*Prom King and Queen*
You've got an entire High School worth of likes! 2000 and counting... what's next?


250
*Shines in Places you Shouldn't Shine*
15000 positive ratings and you're still going, keep it up!


250
*Shiny Candy*



250
*Happy Holidays*
For every good girl and good little boy!


275
*Beacon of Positivity*
It only took 17250 positive ratings, but you're simply radiating with positivity now.


300
*Dedication is on Point*
You're quite dedicated to posting to have reached 30000 posts! Keep it up!


300
*Overbearingly Positive Persona*
Everyone must love you and your positive persona for you to reach 20000 positive ratings!


399
*True Neutral*
What makes a man turn neutral? Lust for gold? Power? Or were you just born with a heart full of neutrality?


400
*supercaLIKEfragilisticexpialidocious*
With this storm of 5000 likes even Mary Poppins umbrella wouldn't save you


500
*Dominating Force to be Reckoned With*
50000 posts, holy hell! You're dominating the competition by far.


600
*Queen Bitch of the Forum*
After 10000 likes if you're not the Queen Bitch of the Forum then nobody is!


750
*The Final Stretch to the Finish Line*
It's huge, 75000 posts and counting. That's so close to a big milestone!


1000
*Conquered the Forum with a Spoon*
Our Savior! 100000 posts to conquer the forum and become the legend we need, but don't deserve!


50000000
*9 section Master*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

@lion of lernia thanks.... I thought why received so many notification xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @lion of lernia thanks.... I thought why received so many notification xD





T.D.A said:


> Thanks everyone!


@lion of lernia  that was my role.


We will fix the 99 for you also!
:gitgud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2019)

Friendly reminder that positive abuse to cheat the trophies system is against the rules.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Friendly reminder that positive abuse to cheat the trophies system is against the rules.


No one does that


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> @lion of lernia  that was my role.
> 
> 
> We will fix the 99 for you also!
> :gitgud


Stop with that you give me the least likes here


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> No one does that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Friendly reminder that positive abuse to cheat the trophies system is against the rules.


What's the punishment?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Stop with that you give me the least likes here


See @Kinjin


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What's the punishment?


A rating seal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> A rating seal


Don't you think it's nice? As long as it make both side happy there shouldn't be any punishment


----------



## Steven (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> A rating seal


Neutral rating

Is that now neutral rating abuse?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> Is that now neutral rating abuse?


----------



## Steven (Oct 1, 2019)

9 section master?

Being mod on 9 sections?


----------



## Steven (Oct 1, 2019)

QMS said:


>


We need a Andrewww rating


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> Neutral rating
> 
> Is that now neutral rating abuse?


Yes.

I forgot to add that your likes could even get decreased if you overdo it.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Yes.
> 
> I forgot to add that your likes could even get decreased if you overdo it.


How come one user have 700K likes then? Though what we did was really normal xD


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Don't you think it's nice? As long as it make both side happy there shouldn't be any punishment


No, because that isn't the point of our rating system. Genuine likes mean much more than fake likes.



Oreki said:


> How come one user have 700K likes then? Though what we did was really normal xD


Nighty the Mighty is a former admin who gave herself that much likes. They're all fake.


----------



## Steven (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Yes.
> 
> I forgot to add that your likes could even get decreased if you overdo it.


How about tier specialist?

Gledi and weiss are the "spammer" of this rating


----------



## Steven (Oct 1, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty

Being still a clown


*Spoiler*: __ 



sry Kinjin is aba so


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No, because that isn't the point of our rating system. Genuine likes mean much more than fake likes.


I only give likes though beside my all positive ratings are genuine because OJ tmr thread didn't really give me any positive rating xD



Kinjin said:


> Night the Mighty is a former admin who gave herself that many likes. They're all fake.


She could have done the same with her trophy points or it wasn't allowed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> How about tier specialist?
> 
> Gledi and weiss are the "spammer" of this rating


People have been punished for spamming tier specialist ratings recently. Generally every kind of rating spam isn't allowed. We just choose to be more lenient when it involves postitive ones, but everything has its limits.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

@Kinjin why don't OL do a contest like other sections? We should do some


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> No, because that isn't the point of our rating system. Genuine likes mean much more than fake likes.
> 
> 
> *Nighty the Mighty is a former admin who gave herself that much likes.* They're all fake.



@Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Kinjin why don't OL do a contest like other sections? We should do some


We'll have a drawing contest this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We'll have a drawing contest this week.



 but I'll still come last when the big guns enter the fray.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nighty the Mighty is a former admin who gave herself that much likes. They're all fake.



this is counter factual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> but I'll still come last when the big guns enter the fray.





Nighty the Mighty said:


> this is counter factual


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

When is the contest going live? I only have today and tomorrow to do it.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> When is the contest going live? I only have today and tomorrow to do it.


On the weekend


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> On the weekend



Lol what's the theme, I'll be away from home from 3 to 13 October


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

But @Kinjin there will be a good amount of time limit, right?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> this is counter factual


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But @Kinjin there will be a good amount of time limit, right?


There's usually a 2 week deadline.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We'll have a drawing contest this week.


You guys goona do a rng?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Soca said:


> There's usually a 2 week deadline.



I'm back on the 13th. Should be ok then


----------



## Lurko (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'm back on the 13th. Should be ok then


The 13th...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2019)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2019)

Lurker said:


> The 13th...


----------



## Nox (Oct 1, 2019)

Just found out today me and @Furinji Saiga are considered a trolls because we believed Emperor = Admiral. And for myself tired of the same vitriolic Ol discussion coined AdmiralGang and YonkoSet to make either side relax and banter.  And the same person who believes this will claim Shanks > Mihawk without batting an eye but will cry when someone even suggests Teach > Kaido. Cause muh titles. WATTBA

On the good side my orc army in Shadow of War is coming along nicely :3


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> A rating seal


I see.. didn't know that..I just wanted to help them reach 2k likes and since the had only about 40 missing..
I thought I will give it a go lol...
I usually don't give likes to tda for instead, since he is my nemesi but that was a special case ! Lmaooo..my bad kin, sorry about that...I will be back to normal now even thou coming from oj I am used to give likes anyway...
Eheheh...see ya


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Friendly reminder that positive abuse to cheat the trophies system is against the rules.


Unfortunately..been grown up in Italy..going against the rules is something like second nature for us lol


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I see.. didn't know that..I just wanted to help them reach 2k likes and since the had only about 40 missing..
> I thought I will give it a go lol...
> I usually don't give likes to tda for instead, since he is my nemesi but that was a special case ! Lmaooo..my bad kin, sorry about that...I will be back to normal now even thou coming from in I am used to give likes anyway...
> Eheheh...see ya


Thanks for understanding. You're a good guy, Rider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2019)

Lurker said:


> The 13th...


It's a Friday?! Lol


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

Early spoilers this week o noh?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 1, 2019)

Astro said:


> Just found out today me and @Furinji Saiga are considered a trolls because we believed Emperor = Admiral. And for myself tired of the same vitriolic Ol discussion coined AdmiralGang and YonkoSet to make either side relax and banter.  And the same person who believes this will claim Shanks > Mihawk without batting an eye but will cry when someone even suggests Teach > Kaido. Cause muh titles. WATTBA


"believed''? past tense? So you have see the light? good man


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Shiiiiiiit. We're getting a buster call


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Shiiiiiiit. We're getting a buster call





Wut?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wut?



The teasers!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The teasers!



Which ones?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Pretty interesting chapters lately.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> Pretty interesting chapters lately.


Welcome back, missed you man.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

@Rinoa hi you, 

could you unban me from the telegrams?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Welcome back, missed you man.


Thanks Kinjin. Good to be back. I expect this section went crazy after the last 2 chapters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Welcome back, missed you man.



Do you have an idea for the next drawing contest? We could maybe make a poll? 

Js...


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

This funny pic I found lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Do you have an idea for the next drawing contest? We could maybe make a poll?
> 
> Js...


Ever pushy.....


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

> I am the bone of my sword.
> Steel is my body, and fire is my blood.
> I have created over a thousand blades.
> Unknown to Death.
> ...



@Marie that's the actual dialog from the anime called Fate/Stay unlimited blade woks, It kind of a spoiler so can't tell entirely... and the post above is about bait and meme threads xD


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> Ever pushy.....



Wait why?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wait why?


That "js..." at the end.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> That "js..." at the end.



Just saying is pushy?

Just asking...


----------



## Shrike (Oct 1, 2019)

Eyy Supes. How's life?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Eyy Supes. How's life?



Hi commie smurf


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Rinoa hi you,
> 
> could you unban me from the telegrams?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Marie 

See? Apparently you managed to keep your ban lenght, you can resist more than you thought.
You free kitten now.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Hi commie smurf



Kawai kommemism 4 lyfe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Eyy Supes. How's life?


Life is fine. How is you shrike?
Heh....I hope that had calmed down.


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> On the weekend


The horror story contest look cool and that's just my thing


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2019)

Lmaooo that's just amazing! Thanks ...lol


----------



## Shrike (Oct 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> Life is fine. How is you shrike?
> 
> Heh....I hope that had calmed down.



A solid 7.5. Could be better, could be a lot worse. Not complaining. Glad you are back


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

Let's check how am I...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We'll have a drawing contest this week.



@SupaHotFyre this is my chance! XD



T.D.A said:


> Shiiiiiiit. We're getting a buster call



Oooooooooh shit. Inb4 QMS treatment. XD



Superman said:


> Pretty interesting chapters lately.



Hello there! Nice to have you back mr.birthdaywisher.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

D100


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

Hmmm... 

Let's see how I'll be tomorrow...


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

Ok I'll stay in bed tomorrow


----------



## DeVision (Oct 1, 2019)

I'll play.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

D200


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

@SupaHotFyre thanks for the reps but...

Who are you? 

(And yes, I got my reps back.)


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

If I win the poll, do I get 5mil?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

Obviously Not


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> @SupaHotFyre thanks for the reps but...
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> (And yes, I got my reps back.)


you will never know...


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

He's a phantom, long lost brother of flame


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> @SupaHotFyre thanks for the reps but...
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> (And yes, I got my reps back.)


One thing for sure He's not  a rapper


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If I win the poll, do I get 5mil?


You can gamble to get 5mil in the chrolloseum


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Obviously Not





DeVision said:


> Rules
> 
> - No flaming
> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts
> ...


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 1, 2019)

Sweet dolla tea from McDonalds, I drink that
Super Hot Fire, I spit that
2 and a Half men, I watched that (I'm not a rapper)


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If I win the poll, do I get 5mil?



You thirsty boy.

Just do like I do: go in the Alley and repwhore like a pro. 

Here the tricks:

Be direct (don't try to fool ppl)
Be original (do it a funny way)
Be honest (admit you're a honorless whore).


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2019)

lol fuji still gambling ?....xd


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

Damn you made me to check the opening post


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> You thirsty boy.
> 
> Just do like I do: go in the Alley and repwhore like a pro.
> 
> ...



I wish I could send my minions like Gledania to do it for me


----------



## Oreki (Oct 1, 2019)

who's gledania


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2019)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 12, Guests: 1)*

... and 9 more
those names tho


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I wish I could send my minions like Gledania to do it for me



Or find you a repfather/mother.

Many have one here. (Not me, I prefer the good ol' whoring. Reps are more valuable).


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Or find you a repfather/mother.
> 
> Many have one here. (Not me, I prefer the good ol' whoring. Reps are more valuable).



F it I'll just have to do it the hard way. Zoro Grandmaster style.


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> F it I'll just have to do it the hard way. Zoro Grandmaster style.


why not bet some? if you lose, just bet again. can't win without taking risks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> F it I'll just have to do it the hard way. Zoro Grandmaster style.



You meant like Luffy.

Zoro gets free powerups (swords) here and there without fighting.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> why not bet some? if you lose, just bet again. can't win without taking risks



Funny, I don't bet and get millions reps... 

Do I have a repshield?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> You meant like Luffy.
> 
> Zoro gets free powerups (swords) here and there without fighting.



Luffy stole his free powerup.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Luffy stole his free powerup.



You know how life works then.

Don't wait for things to come in your mouth, go and take' em.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> You meant like Luffy.
> 
> Zoro gets free powerups (swords) here and there without fighting.


What? All Zoro does is workout.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> You know how life works then.
> 
> Don't wait for things to come in your mouth, go and take' em.



*the next day*


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Funny, I don't bet and get millions reps...
> 
> Do I have a repshield?


might have to check that  

let's have a mock bet. roll d100 as if we're betting 1m rep


----------



## DeVision (Oct 1, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> might have to check that
> 
> let's have a mock bet. roll d100 as if we're betting 1m rep



I call 76.


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I call 76.


damn that was hella close

i call 15


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2019)

would you look at that


----------



## DeVision (Oct 1, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> would you look at that



You cheated, didn't you?


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You cheated, didn't you?


i'm not a cheater


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> What? All Zoro does is workout.



Drinking/sleeping is 90% of his day


----------



## DeVision (Oct 1, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> i'm not a cheater



Do it again.


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Do it again.


rolling 100


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> might have to check that
> 
> let's have a mock bet. roll d100 as if we're betting 1m rep



No.


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2019)

omg 2/2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Drinking/sleeping is 90% of his day


No it is not. Go get a hug, Marie.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 1, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> omg 2/2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> F it I'll just have to do it the hard way. Zoro Grandmaster style.


Oden gonna teach something to all of us


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2019)

guys what the hell is clubs?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Drinking/sleeping is 90% of my day


----------



## Mariko (Oct 1, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 1, 2019)

I like Gled's new name.

Fit for a Drake fan tbh.


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 2, 2019)

Hmm...what's up with the title lol


----------



## Oreki (Oct 2, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Hmm...what's up with the title lol


A reason that we cannot talk about. Its forbidden


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 2, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Hmm...what's up with the title lol


_Adventure Time_ follows the adventures of a boy named @Gledania and his best friend and adoptive sister @Marie, who has magical powers to change shape and size at will. Gledania and Marie live in the post-apocalyptic Land of Ohara, which was ravaged by a cataclysmic nuclear war in consequence of Yonko vs Admirals debates a thousand years before the series' events.


----------



## Izaya X (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 2, 2019)

Izaya X said:


> Hi


Long time no see.

Gruss an die, die dachten, ein Comeback wär nicht möglich


----------



## Oreki (Oct 2, 2019)

Kinjin whatever you're saying... it' not good


----------



## Oreki (Oct 2, 2019)

I think it's time to change the title


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 2, 2019)

See @Oreki 

I'm kind enough and voted for you


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Hmm...what's up with the title lol



me and gled's regular adventures in banland.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 2, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> See @Oreki
> 
> I'm kind enough and voted for you


Don't be tsundere... you know my name is the best. 

Will you give you more rep for this.


----------



## Steven (Oct 2, 2019)

Only flame has 1 vote...

And thats his own vote


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I think it's time to change the title


Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 2, 2019)

Marie imprisoned & Gledania meets Susan, the Adventure continues!


----------



## Oreki (Oct 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Any suggestions?


No idea will think of something before someone comes up with the good title


----------



## Steven (Oct 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Any suggestions?


OL Convo Thread:2,1,Risiko


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 2, 2019)

New poll idea: vote on member's bounties


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Marie imprisoned & Gledania meets Susan, the Adventure continues!



 

Who the hell is Susan though? 



T.D.A said:


> New poll idea: vote on member's bounties





What the hell are you talking about? 



Kinjin said:


> Any suggestions?



TDA emprisoned, the adventures of Gled and Marie continue!


----------



## shaantu (Oct 2, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Any suggestions?


Autumn sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> Who the hell is Susan though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you jealous of Susan?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Are you jealous of Susan?



What's her bounty?


----------



## Steven (Oct 2, 2019)

Salty Dramarie


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> Only flame has 1 vote...
> 
> And thats his own vote


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2019)

i'm officially leaving ol

don't try to stop me


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's her bounty?



1.6 Billion


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 2, 2019)

For info:

Bounties:

Susan - 1,600,000,000
Gledania - 360,000,000
Flame - 341,000,000
DeVision - 1,321,000,000
Marie - 880,000,000
Efege - 421,930,293
Oreki - 480,000,000
Lions of Lernia - 329,000,000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 2, 2019)

Is Susan alias for T.D.A?


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2019)

please explain how i'm second to last? i do not approve


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 2, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> please explain how i'm second to last? i do not approve



I was surprised Oreki's was so high. Need to create more choas, maybe the mods will increase your bounty.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 2, 2019)

shaantu's bounty - 1,242,000,000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I was surprised Oreki's was so high. Need to create more choas, maybe the mods will increase your bounty.


what do you mean? i thought you come up with them by yourself?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 2, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> what do you mean? i thought you come up with them by yourself?



it's generated


----------



## Oreki (Oct 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I was surprised Oreki's was so high. Need to create more choas, maybe the mods will increase your bounty.


So high? It's only two votes man xD


----------



## shaantu (Oct 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> shaantu's bounty - 1,242,000,000


now kneel peasants


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> For info:
> 
> Bounties:
> 
> ...





What are those bounties smh? 

And who the fucc is Susan?


----------



## Steven (Oct 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> For info:
> 
> Bounties:
> 
> ...


what is that?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 2, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> what is that?



TDA's bs.

Let's all ignore it.

Ed: who're you btw? With all those name changes I'm lost.


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> it's generated


what site?


----------



## Redline (Oct 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> What are those bounties smh?
> 
> And who the fucc is Susan?


hell yeah 339 and rising


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 2, 2019)

@Marie why do you keep asking about Susan?


----------



## Redline (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2019)

that's more like it


----------



## Oreki (Oct 2, 2019)

Look at these imageries bounties xD


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2019)

Gled > Flame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 2, 2019)

If we don't get a Wano version of this we riot:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> TDA's bs.
> 
> Let's all ignore it.
> 
> Ed: who're you btw? With all those name changes I'm lost.


Young Lady,im Efege


----------



## Izaya X (Oct 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Long time no see.
> 
> Gruss an die, die dachten, ein Comeback wär nicht möglich


True long time not seen ,
discord > forums I told you that already.
But I think the other refugees can be found either in Discord or WG.


----------



## MO (Oct 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Any suggestions?


MO's kinky palace


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

MO said:


> MO's kinky palace



Mo's tavern. (I know its Moe but still)


----------



## MO (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Mo's tavern. (I know its Moe but still)


What do you mean Moe?


----------



## Xebec (Oct 3, 2019)

goddamn

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

MO said:


> What do you mean Moe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 3, 2019)

@Kinjin I think we got a title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Oct 3, 2019)

Malos said:


> goddamn


who the godly artist?
need to expand my 6years dormant gallery.


----------



## Kaito (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Btw, @Mouten @DeaththeKid741 I'll answer your MPs soon
> 
> I must deal with all the previous ones before as I said to @Leeroy Jenkins
> 
> ...


It's ok.  I only come here to see you anyway, @Marie.  X3


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> It's ok.  *I only come here to see you anyway*, @Marie.  X3



Get out.


----------



## Kaito (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Get out.


She's the only friend I've had here since I joined in 2014.  We're on friendly terms.  Nothing bad is going on.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> She's the only friend I've had here since I joined in 2014.  We're on friendly terms.  Nothing bad is going on.



Take her with you and go. 
You people are not welcome anymore.


I'm joking btw.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 3, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> It's ok.  I only come here to see you anyway, @Marie.  X3


Tyring to get some bath water


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

MO said:


> MO's kinky palace



Someone removed the kinky from your thread title. 

@Kinjin ?


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> She's the only friend I've had here since I joined in 2014.  We're on friendly terms.  Nothing bad is going on.


be careful of DeVision he's a straight up bully 

he once told me to quit NF and not interact with anyone else because i make people stupid


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> be careful of DeVision he's a straight up bully
> 
> he once told me to quit NF and not interact with anyone else because i make people stupid



Your condition is contagious.


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Someone removed the kinky from your thread title.
> 
> @Kinjin ?


as the op shouldn't you have access to title name?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> as the op shouldn't you have access to title name?



I did name it: "MO's kinky tavern". Someone renamed it. Probably because someone'll mistake it for the bathhouse. XD


----------



## Kaito (Oct 3, 2019)

I'll leave.  But please leave Marie alone. 

By the way, I realized you were just joking.



Professional butt wiper said:


> Tyring to get some bath water


XD.  Funny post.



SupaHotFyre said:


> be careful of DeVision he's a straight up bully
> 
> he once told me to quit NF and not interact with anyone else because i make people stupid


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2019)

we weren't joking

he's awful

pls send help


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

So what did it cost Flame to gain two votes


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So what did it cost Flame to gain two votes


wym?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> I'll leave.  But please leave Marie alone.
> 
> By the way, I realized you were just joking.



Then don't leave, stay. 
@Marie where are you?


----------



## Kaito (Oct 3, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> we weren't joking
> 
> he's awful
> 
> pls send help


I'll send an SOS.  ;_;
Nice avatar by the way.  How can I get an avatar that big?



DeVision said:


> Then don't leave, stay.
> @Marie where are you?


I'll come every now and then.  I have work in a few minutes though.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Someone removed the kinky from your thread title.
> 
> @Kinjin ?


You can change the title to


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> wym?


You suddenly have two extra votes on the poll.. I don't think they're your fans


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> I'll send an SOS.  ;_;
> Nice avatar by the way.  How can I get an avatar that big?


join the [HASHTAG]#admiralgang[/HASHTAG]  

need to earn cc points in order to purchase big avy rights


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You can change the title to



Not gonna risk it. A mod changed it for a reason. XD


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You suddenly have two extra votes on the poll.. I don't think they're your fans


oh nicee didn't even notice

people recognize greatness


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Not gonna risk it. A mod changed it for a reason. XD


I don't think Kinjin gonna mind... I mean it's a random title and doesn't really represent something important


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> oh nicee didn't even notice
> 
> people recognize greatness


Look at this faker


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Look at this faker


dont hate the player hate the game  

@DeVision change it to "LaFlame's great comback"


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> dont hate the player hate the game
> 
> @DeVision change it to "LaFlame's great comback"



LaFlame? You noob already gave up on that name.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> dont hate the player hate the game
> 
> @DeVision change it to "LaFlame's great comback"


LaFlame great comeback by trying to bribe the voters


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> LaFlame? You noob already gave up on that name.


only true OG playas can call me that


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

@SupaHotFyre I never seen you taking parts in any contest... where do you get these CC points


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @SupaHotFyre I never seen you taking parts in any contest... where do you get these CC points


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> I'll send an SOS.  ;_;
> Nice avatar by the way.  How can I get an avatar that big?
> 
> 
> I'll come every now and then.  I have work in a few minutes though.



You need CC points.

I give you what you need if you want

@Azeruth @Majin Lu 

If you could do it sweeties.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow. Marie became a suga-momma.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> She's the only friend I've had here since I joined in 2014.  We're on friendly terms.  Nothing bad is going on.





How cute.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> You need CC points.
> 
> I give you what you need if you want
> 
> ...


1, 2 or 3 months? 

12 CC points, 17 CC points or 21 CC Points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow. Marie became a suga-momma.



Ask @T.D.A 

He knows a lot about my sugars. 

And I'm a suga-mom to anybody who ask me to be.

I had the best model ever, my big sis @colours


----------



## Steven (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ask @T.D.A
> 
> He knows a lot about my sugars.
> 
> ...


That is what we call a: "Schleimscheißer"


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> 1, 2 or 3 months?
> 
> 12 CC points, 17 CC points or 21 CC Points.



Let's start with one month, if son wants more he'll have it.

Ed: ok I want to keep some for other ppl. I should have some once I contest again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> son


?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ask @T.D.A
> 
> He knows a lot about my sugars.
> 
> ...



@T.D.A tell us more. Kappa

It's @MO's (kinky) tavern.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

shaantu said:


> ?



She already abandoned you.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

shaantu said:


> ?



Sowwy, I forgot to tell you about your bro, but well, you know your mom.

You have many fams to discover.


----------



## Redline (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A tell us more. Kappa
> 
> It's @MO's (kinky) tavern.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

Hmm... what the hell is going on here


----------



## shaantu (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> She already abandoned you.


yea I see


Marie said:


> Sowwy, I forgot to tell you about your bro, but well, you know your mom.
> 
> You have many fams to discover.


you're lying, I should be the only child 

guess I'm an orphan now


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yea I see
> 
> you're lying, I should be the only child
> 
> guess I'm an orphan now



No son, c'mon here... 

You're my fav one. 
You just have tons of bros/sisters all around the forum. I don't even myself know them all yet.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

shaantu said:


> yea I see



Now hush little baby, don't you cry
Everything's gonna be alright
Stiffen that upper lip up little shaantu, I told ya
Daddy's here to hold ya through the night
I know mommy's not here right now and we don't know why
We fear how we feel inside
It may seem a little crazy, pretty baby
But I promise momma's gon' be alright

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Let's start with one month, if son wants more he'll have it.
> 
> Ed: ok I want to keep some for other ppl. I should have some once I contest again.


Ok, done. @DeaththeKid741 you can change avatar already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

@Majin Lu 

Do I have enough points left for 1 month big ava rights for my favorite son @shaantu ?

Boy seems jealous...


----------



## shaantu (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> No son, c'mon here...
> 
> You're my fav one.
> You just have tons of bros/sisters all around the forum. I don't even myself know them all yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> Do I have enough points left for 1 month big ava rights for my favorite son @shaantu ?
> 
> Boy seems jealous...


You won't buy me so no thank you


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> Do I have enough points left for 1 month big ava rights for my favorite son @shaantu ?
> 
> Boy seems jealous...



@shaantu  If you are interested though...

Otherwise I keep them for someone else...


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

shaantu said:


> You won't buy me so no thank you



You brat.

Ok.

Forget it @Majin Lu 

Son is disgraceful today.

I should mom-slap him more often.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> Do I have enough points left for 1 month big ava rights for my favorite son @shaantu ?
> 
> Boy seems jealous...





Marie said:


> You brat.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...




 when you both decide, tag me again. And yeah, you have enough points.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

shaantu wins!

Poor Lu. Getting tagged without a reason. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2019)

yall got some weird fetishes around here


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

I just don't like involving in others family drama so I had to stay out


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> .



I love you too young lady.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> shaantu wins!
> 
> Poor Lu. Getting tagged without a reason. XD




I moved to do other stuff, so I was updating the halloween event list already. XD

Talking about that, if you OLers wish to participate, we will have a Halloween event this year:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I moved to do other stuff, so I was updating the halloween event list already. XD
> 
> Talking about that, if you OLers wish to participate, we will have a Halloween event this year:



Do you want me to punish her? I can do that. I'll do that for you.


----------



## Xebec (Oct 3, 2019)

Blackbeard said:


> who the godly artist?
> need to expand my 6years dormant gallery.


K164 on Pixiv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Do you want me to punish her? I can do that. I'll do that for you.



C'mon son. Show me those biceps.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> C'mon son. Show me those biceps.




You still like it rough, right?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You still like it rough, right?



That's kinda embarassing son.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> That's kinda embarassing son.



What exactly, little lady?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What exactly, little lady?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

Can this conversation get any weird


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can this conversation get any weird



Is that a question or a wish?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is that a question or a wish?




We gonna accept their wishes now?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is that a question or a wish?


It's a question without an answer


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> We gonna accept their wishes now?


Foolishness, Devision, foolishness


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Foolishness, Devision, foolishness



Come one. I love Marie. We're just playing.  (even though she wanted to neg me XD)


----------



## Mariko (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> We gonna accept their wishes now?



Now I gathered my magic family, everything is possible. 

Me, @colours and @Majin Lu can turn this place into our new Salem, the Witches domain.

So be careful you mere humans.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come one. I love Marie. We're just playing.  (even though she wanted to neg me XD)


Nah... it just quote from DMC3 game. It's something like that: 


*Vergil:* Why do you refuse to gain power? The power of our father, Sparda.

*Dante:* Father? I don't have a father. I just don't like you, that's all.

*Vergil:* Foolishness, Dante, foolishness. Might controls everything, and without strength, you cannot protect anything. Let alone yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nah... it just quote from DMC3 game. It's something like that:
> 
> 
> *Vergil:* Why do you refuse to gain power? The power of our father, Sparda.
> ...



Wow. Just saw my auto-correct from on to one. XD
Devil may cry? Never played it. 


You could've written my name correctly btw.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy Birthday, @Kinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Happy Birthday, @Kinjin



Oh wow. Didn't notice.
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag brate.  @Kinjin
I hope the chapter will bring you a gift.


----------



## Steven (Oct 3, 2019)

Alles gute zum B-Day @Kinjin


----------



## Steven (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Now I gathered my magic family, everything is possible.
> 
> Me, @colours and @Majin Lu can turn this place into our new Salem, the Witches domain.
> 
> So be careful you mere humans.


And that is the painful reality about you,@colours and @Majin Lu


----------



## Oreki (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Kinjin!! Have a blast...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh shit my bad. Happy Birthday @Kinjin . I slacked off today


----------



## colours (Oct 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> Now I gathered my magic family, everything is possible.
> 
> Me, @colours and @Majin Lu can turn this place into our new Salem, the Witches domain.
> 
> So be careful you mere humans.


----------



## colours (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy birthday @Kinjin


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm on the plane right now


----------



## chaintoad (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Kinjin


----------



## MO (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Kinjin


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Kinjin


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 3, 2019)

@Kinjin Wishing you a Happy Birthday 

Hope you have/have had a great day


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2019)

@Kinjin Streets said its your birthday. Just here to show appreciation. Have an awesome one man. No more eating cake and blaming it on the house monster. You are a grown man now. Ethertora and Astroiji will meet you at the Admiral Strip Club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@Kinjin your Birthday is not listed. I am.....upset.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy birthday @Kinjin !


----------



## Snowless (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy birthday, man.


----------



## Flame (Oct 4, 2019)

@Kinjin hb! have a blast bro


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 4, 2019)

HB!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A tell us more. Kappa
> 
> It's @MO's (kinky) tavern.



The one about when me and @Marie joined forces to take down an NF member called Socks back in the day?


----------



## Yamato (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The one about when me and @Marie joined forces to take down an NF member called Socks back in the day?


I don't know 
That's why I'm asking.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 4, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Kinjin your Birthday is not listed. I am.....upset.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Oct 4, 2019)

HB Kinjin


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy birthday kinjin 



WCI event this Week ???  I want to defeat @Etherborn


----------



## Ren. (Oct 4, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Happy Birthday, @Kinjin


WOW so are you back?

HB @Kinjin


----------



## Ren. (Oct 4, 2019)

Damn @Oreki  you did spam this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> Damn @Oreki  you did spam this thread.


I don't spam. I only contribute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 4, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't spam. I only contribute


Yes you contribute by spamming


----------



## Ren. (Oct 4, 2019)

It is time to surpass the likes of the one with the most comments on this site.

I gave him more than enough time to morn the loss.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes you contribute by spamming


As long as it helps you to sleep


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Kinjin ! We disagree on some things but you're a cool dude 
Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 4, 2019)

Do you guys think I will get banned for this thread?:

Mihawk ''rivalling'' Shanks is the same as Moria "rivalling" Kaidou [HASHTAG]#changemymind[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Ren. (Oct 4, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Mihawk ''rivalling'' Shanks is the same as Moria "rivalling" Kaidou


I give you 2h at max


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Do you guys think I will get banned for this thread?:
> 
> Mihawk ''rivalling'' Shanks is the same as Moria "rivalling" Kaidou [HASHTAG]#changemymind[/HASHTAG]



My turn.
Do you guys think I will be banned for this thread ?

"Garp rivaling with roger is the same as Moria rivaling with Kaido" [HASHTAG]#changemymind[/HASHTAG]

Ban incoming


----------



## Steven (Oct 4, 2019)

hi Andrewww @QMS 

How is DS?Still playing it?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 4, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> hi Andrewww @QMS
> 
> How is DS?Still playing it?


I don't know ask Andrei


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy New Year @Kinjin


----------



## Ren. (Oct 4, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> hi Andrewww @QMS
> 
> How is DS?Still playing it?


I didn't play anything for 2 weeks or 3.

I am still renovating my home!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 4, 2019)

@Oreki  spamming should be stopped I am #1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 4, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  spamming should be stopped I am #1


I just talk dammit


----------



## Kaito (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you @Marie for the points.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Oct 4, 2019)

geez just saw Gledania's sig and got hungry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> geez just saw Gledania's sig and got hungry




Good to see you recognized me despite the name 



Flame will pay for this


----------



## shaantu (Oct 4, 2019)

idk, the name suits you very well
you should keep it


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

shaantu said:


> idk, the name suits you very well
> you should keep it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa -- Kinjin bday thread (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 4, 2019)

happy birth day kinjin!!!!


----------



## Flame (Oct 4, 2019)

@DeVision  cheated the system


----------



## Kaito (Oct 4, 2019)

*Happy birthday Kinjin *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 4, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> Thank you @Marie for the points.



Use them properly son! 

175*350

Ask me if you need help.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 4, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> @DeVision  cheated the system



SupaHotFyre, what a giogio name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! You guys are the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 4, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> @DeVision  cheated the system



Another reason to be on good terms with me. XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2019)

@Kinjin


happy birthday, lad

have a good one

stay chill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy belated birthday man, hope you had a great time


----------



## Yamato (Oct 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaito (Oct 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Use them properly son!
> 
> 175*350
> 
> Ask me if you need help.


I just cropped an image. Don't know if the size is right or not. And really, thank you. This means a lot.


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Oct 5, 2019)

Belated Happy Birthday KJ. Age is just number if you are over 18.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Samantha Garcia


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> I just cropped an image. Don't know if the size is right or not. And really, thank you. This means a lot.



It is not.

Gimme the full pic and I'll crop it properly if you want.


----------



## Kaito (Oct 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> It is not.
> 
> Gimme the full pic and I'll crop it properly if you want.


Ok. I'll pm you it


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

Who the f is Death the kid?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who the f is Death the kid?



Who is Samantha Garcia


----------



## DeVision (Oct 5, 2019)

@Kinjin will there be an event this week?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> Ok. I'll pm you it



Done


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who the f is Death the kid?



Who's Susan?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Who's Susan?



Name: Susan
Age: 25
Favourite manga: Act-age
Quote: "Just PM me"
Favourite manga character: Eren
Studied: Ancient Chinese History
Hobbies/interests: Tennis, drawing, writing poems, basketball


----------



## Kaito (Oct 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> Done


Thanks a million




T.D.A said:


> Who the f is Death the kid?


Someone that was lost for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2019)

ok


----------



## Oreki (Oct 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Name: Susan
> Age: 25
> Favourite manga: Act-age
> Quote: "Just PM me"
> ...


Are you talking about yourself


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Are you talking about yourself



More like his imaginary gf...


----------



## Oreki (Oct 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> More like his imaginary gf...


The only reason I asked that if it's him because of his hobbies of drawing lol


----------



## Kaito (Oct 5, 2019)

Quick question. Can you change your username?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The only reason I asked that if it's him because of his hobbies of drawing lol



Loads of people like drawing, maybe @Marie = Susan


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> Quick question. Can you change your username?



Ya


----------



## Oreki (Oct 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Loads of people like drawing, maybe @Marie = Susan


Well I am sure she doesn't like Eren and you do more and less


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2019)

DeaththeKid741 said:


> Quick question. Can you change your username?



Here:


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well I am sure she doesn't like Eren and you do more and less



More and less?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> More and less?


It was just a guess that Eren is your favorite because most of the time you only talk about Kingdom


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It was just a guess that Eren is your favorite because most of the time you only talk about Kingdom



Eren is from Attack on Titan not from Kingdom. 

Fav manga char would be either Zoro or Gintoki


----------



## Oreki (Oct 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Eren is from Attack on Titan not from Kingdom.
> 
> Fav manga char would be either Zoro or Gintoki


I know from which manga is Eren from what I was saying that I don't know that if he's your favorite character because you don't talk about the attack of titan but on the other hand you do talk about the kingdom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I know from which manga is Eren from what I was saying that I don't know that if he's your favorite character because you don't talk about the attack of titan but on the other hand you do talk about the kingdom



Both the latest Kingdom and Attack on Titan chapters were amazing.


----------



## Flame (Oct 5, 2019)

did yall get a naruto battledome notification? 

for some reason i got a SM Naruto vs base Minato thread alert


----------



## Redline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Oct 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Both the latest Kingdom and Attack on Titan chapters were amazing.




Haven't read any of them for long...

I have like 20 chapters to read





I hope eren get fisted hard. He became weord  someone should calm him


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Haven't read any of them for long...
> 
> I have like 20 chapters to read
> 
> ...



You gotta catch up to understand everything


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You gotta catch up to understand everything



I should keep reading it again but I missed so much chapters (and it's not like it was OP level where you can miss one or two chaps...). 

Too bad the anime version isn't on a weekly/montly basis.


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2019)

Go and read EZ and S8


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> I should keep reading it again but I missed so much chapters (and it's not like it was OP level where you can miss one or two chaps...).
> 
> Too bad the anime version isn't on a weekly/montly basis.



Well manga is ending soon so can catch up eventually.

Isayama is a genius


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2019)

How far is the AoT story?

Almost over?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> How far is the AoT story?
> 
> Almost over?



Probs ending by early next year if not sooner


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Well manga is ending soon so can catch up eventually.
> 
> Isayama is a genius



I must agree.

Dude really is a writter. Martin or Tolkien level.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> I must agree.
> 
> Dude really is a writter. Martin or Tolkien level.



i


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> i



You want another neg you pizza?


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Probs ending by early next year if not sooner


Did the Story change?

It starts with "we need to kill all titans"

Something new now?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

Shanks4Life said:


> Did the Story change?
> 
> It starts with "we need to kill all titans"
> 
> Something new now?




*Spoiler*: __ 



f the world


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 5, 2019)

Marie said:


> I must agree.
> 
> Dude really is a writter. Martin or Tolkien level.



Dude has already revealed the last panel of the manga a year ago in a documentary. That's how confident he is in his writing and clearly had things planned out from a long time ago.

He's also quite a young mangaka relatively, 33.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> You want another neg you pizza?



Sorry I was drunk yesterday


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 6, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Sorry I was drunk yesterday



Went on another racist rant?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Went on another racist rant?



I hope not. Wasn't *that much *drunk. I just posted troll post there and there if I remember correctly....


----------



## Oreki (Oct 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> f the world


Well new chapter actually explained chapter one and that was good


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well new chapter actually explained chapter one and that was good



Chapter 1 title: To you, 2000 years from now
Chapter 122 title: From you, 2000 years ago


----------



## Oreki (Oct 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Chapter 1 title: To you, 2000 years from now
> Chapter 122 title: From you, 2000 years ago


I gotta say this new chapter gives attack of titan just a different light, it even explained why Eren was crying, his comment on Mikasa hair and his big temper. 

Lol, to be honest, I never thought of anything of that crying scene but now it just different


----------



## Kiemi (Oct 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I gotta say this new chapter gives attack of titan just a different light, it even explained why Eren was crying, his comment on Mikasa hair and his big temper.
> 
> Lol, to be honest, I never thought of anything of that crying scene but now it just different


I must of missed something
I read the latest chapter but why was Eren crying in chapter 1?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 6, 2019)

Kiui said:


> I must of missed something
> I read the latest chapter but why was Eren crying in chapter 1?


In chapter one we saw that Eren was crying when wakes up... before that he made comment when Mikasa woke him up and says to her when did your hair get long... he most likely was talking about future Mikasa with short hairs he saw in his dream. Crying might be because he saw other things too like his friends dying and other parts of the future as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiemi (Oct 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> In chapter one we saw that Eren was crying when wakes up... before that he made comment when Mikasa woke him up and says to her when did your hair get long... he most likely was talking about future Mikasa with short hairs he saw in his dream. Crying might be because he saw other things too like his friends dying and other parts of the future as well


ohhhh I see

Oh man, I take back what I said about post basement Attack on Titans not being good
This is getting really interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaito (Oct 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> In chapter one we saw that Eren was crying when wakes up... before that he made comment when Mikasa woke him up and says to her when did your hair get long... he most likely was talking about future Mikasa with short hairs he saw in his dream. Crying might be because he saw other things too like his friends dying and other parts of the future as well


The foreshadowing in Attack on Titan is insane.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2019)

Good evening peeps. How are you these days?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening peeps. How are you these days?



Just good as any day... to be honest, it's sunday and it was boring xD

How about you?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Just good as any day... to be honest, it's sunday and it was boring xD
> 
> How about you?



Well. Escaped Germany to go home for a few days. I feel so much happier. It's impossible to describe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well. Escaped Germany to go home for a few days. I feel so much happier. It's impossible to describe.


Wait, Germany is not your home place then? Well enjoy these few days at fullest and I hope you do.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Wait, Germany is not your home place then? Well enjoy these few days at fullest and I hope you do.



Nah. Working there currently. And it's not going good at work. I have problems with a superior there who's kinda a rasist/nationalist.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. Working there currently. And it's not going good at work. I have problems with a superior there who's kinda a racist/nationalist.


Honestly, what even is there to gain with being racist in this day and age? You can't even gain anything from besides just trying to give others a hard time... I can never understand these logics. Do others don't say anything to that guy when he shows that biased?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, what even is there to gain with being racist in this day and age? You can't even gain anything from besides just trying to give others a hard time... I can never understand these logics. Do others don't say anything to that guy when he shows that biased?



I don't know. 
I'm a Croat/ex-Yugoslavian, and he thinks we are killing each other here on a daily basis. He even said, and I quote: "If your neighbour don't want to fight you, you take your gun and go kill your other neighbour" (neighbour=the nations around).
And that's the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't know.
> I'm a Croat/ex-Yugoslavian, and he thinks we are killing each other here on a daily basis. He even said, and I quote: "If your neighbour don't want to fight you, you take your gun and go kill your other neighbour" (neighbour=the nations around).
> And that's the tip of the iceberg.


Sounds like a crazy person... I have never encountered serious level racist who does the difference like that but if I did I don't think I can hold a normal conversation with them xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't know.
> I'm a Croat/ex-Yugoslavian, and he thinks we are killing each other here on a daily basis. He even said, and I quote: "If your neighbour don't want to fight you, you take your gun and go kill your other neighbour" (neighbour=the nations around).
> And that's the tip of the iceberg.



Smelly Frenches, Stupid Belgians, UStards, Nazi Germans, Anti-Nazi Israelis, Islamist Saoudis, Warmonger Croats (and more)...

We should rename this forum "Totto Island" 

@Kinjin : this is a joke huh.

No racism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Smelly Frenches, Stupid Belgians, UStards, Nazi Germans, Anti-Nazi Israelis, Islamist Saoudis, Warmonger Croats (and more)...
> 
> We should rename this forum "Totto Island"
> 
> ...


your post hasn't been edited yet for me so i was about to quote you but then i saw the edit...

still that's a great idea i'm down with that


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Smelly Frenches, Stupid Belgians, UStards, Nazi Germans, Anti-Nazi Israelis, Islamist Saoudis, Warmonger Croats (and more)...
> 
> We should rename this forum "Totto Island"
> 
> ...



We are the Rox pirates after all...


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> Smelly Frenches, Stupid Belgians, UStards, Nazi Germans, *Anti-Nazi Israelis*, Islamist Saoudis, Warmonger Croats (and more)...
> 
> We should rename this forum "Totto Island"
> 
> ...



Why would that be a slur?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaito (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why would that be a slur?



A wat? 



Kaito said:


> Hello



Don't say hello.

Just come and bitch all the mihawk/zoro fans. 

You will learn son, you will learn...


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Sounds like a crazy person... I have never encountered serious level racist who does the difference like that but if I did I don't think I can hold a normal conversation with them xD



Insane.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2019)

Superman said:


>



Constipation? Damn.


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2019)

@DeVision ignore that dude. and when he isn't ready, jump him!

jk dont let it affect you bro. people are ignorant as hell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Constipation? Damn.



No it's just Gled realizing he's always wrong


----------



## Kaito (Oct 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. Working there currently. And it's not going good at work. I have problems with a superior there who's kinda a rasist/nationalist.


Racist people suck ass.  



Marie said:


> A wat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.  I just don't know what to say around here yet.  I don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> @DeVision ignore that dude. and when he isn't ready, jump him!
> 
> jk dont let it affect you bro. people are ignorant as hell



Nah. Dude is 60something years old.
But it's hard to ignore. I'm in a constant state of a kind of pressure. I don't want to get sick because of that. That's why I'm looking for a new job.




Marie said:


> No it's just Gled realizing he's always wrong



Nah. Maybe in the beginning when he didn't knew he's always wrong. Nowdays, this is his face when he's wrong:


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2019)

Were ya talking about attack on titan or whatever shit? Man that manga is balls now.


----------



## Kaito (Oct 6, 2019)

Superman said:


> Were ya talking about attack on titan or whatever shit? Man that manga is balls now.


There is season 4 coming out in 2020


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2019)

Kaito said:


> There is season 4 coming out in 2020


I don't watch that shit!


----------



## Kaito (Oct 6, 2019)

Superman said:


> I don't watch that shit!


I didn't watch the entire season 3.  I stopped midway through the basement arc.  Levi vs Beast Titan was lit though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2019)

Kaito said:


> I didn't watch the entire season 3.  I stopped midway through the basement arc.  Levi vs Beast Titan was lit though.


I am pretty sure the animation was amazing, no doubt about that. But now not even top notch fight scenes animated can help keep my focus.


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. Dude is 60something years old.
> But it's hard to ignore. I'm in a constant state of a kind of pressure. I don't want to get sick because of that. That's why I'm looking for a new job.


good luck man

btw apparently demi lovato visited israel 3 days ago and now she's getting hated for it


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> good luck man
> 
> btw apparently demi lovato visited israel 3 days ago and now she's getting hate for it



Don't worry. Engineers have it easy finding a job. Being happy at it is another matter. XD


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't worry. Engineers have it easy finding a job. Being happy at it is another matter. XD


oh youre an engineer? cool

looking for something in your area?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> oh youre an engineer? cool
> 
> looking for something in your area?



Probably near Stuttgart because the airport has a direct line to my hometown.


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Probably near Stuttgart because the airport has a direct line to my hometown.


smart  

does that mean you'll have to search for a new apartment?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 6, 2019)

We're close to 5K

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 6, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> smart
> 
> does that mean you'll have to search for a new apartment?


No, he's still gonna live there... what type of question is that xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We're close to 5K


great  

where did all the "we're gonna finish it quickly" talk go?



Oreki said:


> No, he's still gonna live there... what type of question is that xD


what's wrong with the question?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 6, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> where did all the "we're gonna finish it quickly" talk go?


The talk is still there, you can find it if you search for it. 



SupaHotFyre said:


> what's wrong with the question?


I mean if he's gonna change place then changing the apartment is the obvious outcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> smart
> 
> does that mean you'll have to search for a new apartment?



Yeah, but that was clear from the start, because my house has mice.. :/ 


SupaHotFyre said:


> great
> 
> where did all the "we're gonna finish it quickly" talk go?
> 
> ...



No more finishing. The thread is an endless one.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The talk is still there, you can find it if you search for it.
> 
> 
> I mean if he's gonna change place then changing the apartment is the obvious outcome


you forgot who you're talking to bro. its not the same around here lol it's pretty common to work in a different city. 



DeVision said:


> Yeah, but that was clear from the start, because my house has mice.. :/
> 
> 
> No more finishing. The thread is an endless one.


oh right the mice problems


----------



## DeVision (Oct 6, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> oh right the mice problems



Let's hope for the best next week. XD


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2019)

Superman said:


> I don't watch that shit!


Go watch that shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> Go watch that shit


No! I read the manga. End it turned to garbage. Now it is not high on my priority list anymore. Like 10 chapters or something behind.


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2019)

Superman said:


> No! I read the manga. End it turned to garbage. Now it is not high on my priority list anymore. Like 10 chapters or something behind.


Then go watch my hero academia! New season starts next week I think


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> Then go watch my hero academia! New season starts next week I think


I have been and will!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 6, 2019)

Has anyone here watched stampede? Is it even out in the west?


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2019)

Its not out yet.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2019)

Wadupp


----------



## Redline (Oct 6, 2019)

Stampede new spoilers?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> Wadupp


Nothing much. 



You?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm addicted to this guy's channel so imma post another one.

Why WCI is the GOAT:


(I don't even like the arc that much but he makes great points)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nothing much.
> 
> 
> 
> You?


Looking for shows to marathon.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> Looking for shows to marathon.


Peaky Blinders.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 6, 2019)

Marie said:


> A wat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
An insult


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> Looking for shows to marathon.



The Boys on Amazon Prime


----------



## Kaito (Oct 6, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am pretty sure the animation was amazing, no doubt about that. But now not even top notch fight scenes animated can help keep my focus.


What was your opinion on the politics arc?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2019)

Kaito said:


> What was your opinion on the politics arc?


What part was that again? I think I know what part that is, just after or before they took back wall maria


----------



## Kaito (Oct 6, 2019)

Superman said:


> What part was that again? I think I know what part that is, just after or before they took back wall maria


It's after.  At that moment, they are planning how to re-build Wall Maria.  It's the arc that has Kenny in it.



Soca said:


> Then go watch my hero academia! New season starts next week I think


I'm so looking forward to that. 

Also, Seven Deadly Sins.  But they changed the studio.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2019)

lol just rewatching this make me laugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 7, 2019)

Will those be added?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 7, 2019)

Probably. I think I should make them smaller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 7, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Probably. I think I should make them smaller.



Nah. They're good like this.
Do you have names for them already?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. They're good like this.
> Do you have names for them already?


: shanksthink
up
:sabok
:bepodania

I think? Feel free to make suggestions.

I know I promised the Bepo emote ages ago but we're kinda overloaded with emotes. Some have to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 8, 2019)

other than making fun of Gled with that emote, what else would the Bepo one be good for?  



lion of lernia said:


> lol just rewatching this make me laugh


funniest arc hands down   

miss those good times when they were all together exploring and going on adventures


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 8, 2019)

making fun of those who read tog in 2019


----------



## Gledania (Oct 8, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> making fun of those who read tog in 2019




Hey man 

My name is back




We need Zoro next chap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Hey man
> 
> My name is back
> 
> ...



Zoro vs Kaido, King & Mom destroyed the meeting point


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Probably. I think I should make them smaller.



No. Talking heads and many Misc are that big.



Kinjin said:


> I think? Feel free to make suggestions.



: shanks>mihawk


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 8, 2019)

Laydania


----------



## Ren. (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> shanks>mihawk




Any top tier with a sword is  stronger than the WSS


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Hey man
> 
> My name is back
> 
> ...



Change that sig man.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Change that sig man.



Why


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 8, 2019)

Zoro > Shanks


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Why



Because quand j'ai faim ça me donne envie d'une pizza 4 fromages et qd j'ai pas faim ça m’écœure...


----------



## Gledania (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Because quand j'ai faim ça me donne envie d'une pizza 4 fromages et qd j'ai pas faim ça m’écœure...



Ok then



T.D.A said:


> Zoro > Shanks



EoS Zoro > Ryuuma > Shanks


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Because quand j'ai faim ça me donne envie d'une pizza 4 fromages et qd j'ai pas faim ça m’écœure...



Big Mammu


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> EoS Zoro > Ryuuma > Shanks



Ofc. Ryuuma might be the current GOAT swordsmen which means > Mihawk and Shanks


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ofc. Ryuuma might be the current GOAT swordsmen which means > Mihawk and Shanks



Inb4 Oda:

-"Oden was known as the god of sword gods"


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

@Gledania I want 4 fromages saucisses au barbecue now


----------



## Ren. (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Because quand j'ai faim ça me donne envie d'une pizza 4 fromages et qd j'ai pas faim ça m’écœure...


When I'm hungry it makes me want a pizza with 4 types of cheese  and when I'm not hungry it makes me sick!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

At least use a putain de salade verte


----------



## Ren. (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> At least use a putain de salade verte


Close but not quite there.

 folosește putină salată verde!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 8, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> other than making fun of Gled with that emote, what else would the Bepo one be good for?
> 
> 
> funniest arc hands down
> ...


Funny is  your new name


----------



## Ren. (Oct 8, 2019)

"Now now. You can only give a reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses."

My old enemy, I see we meet again!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 8, 2019)

New poll needed


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Inb4 Oda:
> 
> -"Oden was known as the god of sword gods"



Everyone loves Oden but no one sought revenge except Scabbards when Kaido boiled him.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Everyone loves Oden but no one sought revenge except Scabbards when Kaido boiled him.


YES ... @Acnologia  voted himself


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

Efege is acno?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Efege is acno?


LOL ... YES!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

Lol no. Don't lie to her.


----------



## Steven (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Efege is acno?


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Gledania I want 4 fromages saucisses au barbecue now


I only have some parmesan and one big sausage...is it enough ?


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2019)

QMS said:


> When I'm hungry it makes me want a pizza with 4 types of cheese  and when I'm not hungry it makes me sick!


Pizza pizza pizza....one name one love


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Lol no. Don't lie to her.



Crap avatar


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Crap avatar



PK lvl.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 8, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Zoro > Shanks


Ussop > EOS ZORO 

GOD neg diffs  the WSS


----------



## Ren. (Oct 8, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> one big sausage


Only tacos for me


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2019)

QMS said:


> Only tacos for me


I don't care about what do you need QMS...but I can buy you a coke to drink with the tacos.... XD...I am just gonna be the delivery guy for Marie only...if she want a pizza! Xd


----------



## Steven (Oct 8, 2019)

QMS said:


> Ussop > EOS ZORO
> 
> GOD neg diffs  the WSS


EoS Zorro>Kaido


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 8, 2019)

Gledania need more vote


----------



## Ren. (Oct 8, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I am just gonna be the delivery guy for Marie only...if she want a pizza! Xd




Good luck then 

This is like the start of a porn film ... but be aware french women like strap on


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

QMS said:


> Good luck then
> 
> This is like the start of a porn film ... but be aware french women like strap on



Tell us how do you know this.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Tell us how do you know this.


Experience, never trust pretty french women.

Ask Deadpool he knows stuff!


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Efege is acno?


He's Shanks4Life


----------



## Kaito (Oct 8, 2019)

Zoro and Mihawk are overrated. 

Some of my favorite emojis were removed.


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2019)

QMS said:


> Good luck then
> 
> This is like the start of a porn film ... but be aware french women like strap on


Lol.i know I know but I am just a pizza boy not her boyfriend ... XD


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 8, 2019)

Kaito said:


> Some of my favorite emojis were removed.


Which ones? We moved some emotes to a more appropriate category today.


----------



## Kaito (Oct 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Which ones? We moved some emotes to a more appropriate category today.


The "distracted* smiley for example


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 8, 2019)

Kaito said:


> The "distracted* smiley for example


----------



## Kaito (Oct 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>


Found it now. It was in miscellaneous. Is the *maybe* emoji still around?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 8, 2019)

Kaito said:


> Found it now. It was in miscelaneous. Is the *maybe* emoji still around?


Yeah, it's in the smilies category.


----------



## Kaito (Oct 8, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah, it's in the smilies category.


Nice. My most favorite ones are all there at the moment.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

I just watched Spiderman far from home (yeah, I'm late XD). But that cliffhanger at the end. WTF?


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I just watched Spiderman far from home (yeah, I'm late XD). But that cliffhanger at the end. WTF?


What cliffhanger lol? I don't even remember...


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> What cliffhanger lol? I don't even remember...



Major Spoiler ahead. Warning.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The outing of Spiderman as Peter Parker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 8, 2019)

Spiderman is Peter Parker...thats a thing since 1963 or so lol

I hope that spoiler tag is sarcasm


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Major Spoiler ahead. Warning.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Wild moment that was. Glad we got him back on marvel to see the results of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

Efege said:


> Spiderman is Peter Parker...thats a thing since 1963 or so lol
> 
> I hope that spoiler tag is sarcasm



Did you hear about Miles Morales? 

But seriously now. Did you watch the movie?



Soca said:


> Wild moment that was. Glad we got him back on marvel to see the results of that.



Yes. It would've been horrible if they left it off there. I liked the movie too. (even though it reminded me of Ironman 3 - becuse of the villian powers)


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yes. It would've been horrible if they left it off there. I liked the movie too. (even though it reminded me of Ironman 3 - becuse of the villian powers)



Really? Their powers were vastly different lol


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

Soca said:


> Really? Their powers were vastly different lol



I meant that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they don't have powers at all.


 XD


----------



## Steven (Oct 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Did you hear about Miles Morales?
> 
> But seriously now. Did you watch the movie?
> 
> ...


Nobody likes the "black" spiderman.

Peter=SM
Miles=Irrelevant trash

Thats like saying Bruce is not Batman


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

I agree. To me PP = Spiderman. But that was not the point of the spoiler.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

185 526 reps today.

Rather a good harvest.  

(And no, I'm not a rephoe and I don't care about it).


----------



## Gledania (Oct 8, 2019)

@Red Admiral @PwnGoatVSPandaman @Shiba D. Inu @Muah @Freechoice 

That's quite a lot  


I bet pwngoat will be unbanned first


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Red Admiral @PwnGoatVSPandaman @Shiba D. Inu @Muah @Freechoice
> 
> That's quite a lot
> 
> ...



All of dem are in the banverse? 

One must respect the rules


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Marie





 I'm a good girl.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

I <3 too, Mariko.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> 185 526 reps today.
> 
> Rather a good harvest.
> 
> (And no, I'm not a rephoe and I don't care about it).


You should go and gamble in the chrolloseum


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> You should go and gamble in the chrolloseum



I did you member?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> I did you member?


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> 185 526 reps today.
> 
> Rather a good harvest.
> 
> (And no, I'm not a rephoe and I don't care about it).


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm a good girl.


scie cet sa ...i know that....i was just offering a delivery....xd


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

MO said:


> Fuck me



At least the convo is named after you.


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2019)

Anyone wanna form a rep circle I just lost 250k.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

MO said:


> Anyone wanna form a rep circle I just lost 250k.




Will rep you when I'm not 24'd anymore. XD

btw. test


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Will rep you when I'm not 24'd anymore. XD
> 
> btw. test


I can't rep you right now. 

Matter of fact I'm going to challenge someone to get it back.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

MO said:


> I can't rep you right now.
> 
> Matter of fact I'm going to challenge someone to get it back.



If you're still ahead/close to zero, don't do it. I'm 1.5M behind right now. I will never get it back. XD


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> If you're still ahead/close to zero, don't do it. I'm 1.5M behind right now. I will never get it back. XD


I want to gain rep quickly.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

MO said:


> I want to gain rep quickly.



@Soca hook us up. We just want to cut even, then we're out.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 8, 2019)

MO said:


> Anyone wanna form a rep circle I just lost 250k.


Just did.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Just did.


I just lost another 250k


----------



## DeVision (Oct 8, 2019)

MO said:


> I just lost another 250k



Oh wow. You're in the circle now.


----------



## Xebec (Oct 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2019)

@Kinjin can i open an  Oden Kozuki tread?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 8, 2019)

MO said:


> I just lost another 250k


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2019)

MO said:


> I just lost another 250k


lol here i am barely get 10 k per day   lmaooo you guys are over 9000


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Soca hook us up. We just want to cut even, then we're out.


@Rep Bot neg @DeVision and @MO for 250k


----------



## Steven (Oct 8, 2019)

MO said:


> I just lost another 250k


Mihawk>BM


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2019)

Efege said:


> Mihawk>BM


@Rep Bot neg Efege for 250k


----------



## Steven (Oct 8, 2019)

MO said:


> @Rep Bot rep Efege for 250k


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2019)

Kaito said:


> It's after. At that moment, they are planning how to re-build Wall Maria. It's the arc that has Kenny in it.



I never answered this.


 That one was hhhhhhmmmmm. The arc was......it was still doing great then so If I had to remember I believe I liked that arc. I think it was what came after that started sinking it for me.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 8, 2019)

Efege said:


> Spiderman is Peter Parker...thats a thing since 1963 or so lol
> 
> I hope that spoiler tag is sarcasm



Lol this post is a fail


----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2019)

Efege said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 8, 2019)

Efege said:


> Mihawk>BM


----------



## Ren. (Oct 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I just watched Spiderman far from home (yeah, I'm late XD). But that cliffhanger at the end. WTF?


I did not like it that much.

But joker was the bomb!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 9, 2019)

Efege said:


> Nobody likes the "black" spiderman.
> 
> Peter=SM
> Miles=Irrelevant trash
> ...


This is not spiderman but Iron Man junior.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> 185 526 reps today.
> 
> Rather a good harvest.
> 
> (And no, I'm not a rephoe and I don't care about it).


Damn and 150K was my max when I cared to reach 2M


----------



## Ren. (Oct 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Will rep you when I'm not 24'd anymore. XD
> 
> btw. test


SHIT A FAMOS 1!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 9, 2019)

MO said:


> @Rep Bot neg Efege for 250k


make it 2.5M


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 9, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Oreki (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi guys


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2019)

Suopppp


----------



## Oreki (Oct 9, 2019)

Soca said:


> Suopppp


Nothing much.. 

what about you?


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2019)

Just got done doing laundry. Now I'm chillin


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2019)

Why is that funny


----------



## Ren. (Oct 9, 2019)

Soca said:


> Why is that funny


----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2019)

Soca getting bullied.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 9, 2019)

The millenium forums is legendary  the amount of stupid post I read there ...


    ]


----------



## Shrike (Oct 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The millenium forums is legendary  the amount of stupid post I read there ...
> 
> 
> ]



This degeneracy isn't even funny.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 9, 2019)

Shrike said:


> This degeneracy isn't even funny.



Well , I always laugh when I see people saying nonsense like this. TMF policy is quit weird. Baiting , flaming , insult , disrespect , toxicity and hate of all kind are permitted. I met a guy there telling me he refuse to befriend jews and one calling everyone autist at any disagreement. The positif thing is that you can meet people there that you wont find here in NF. It's kind of interesting. 


Btw ava is there for years. Wonder if it affected him.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Well , I always laugh when I see people saying nonsense like this. TMF policy is quit weird. Baiting , flaming , insult , disrespect , toxicity and hate of all kind are permitted. I met a guy there telling me he refuse to befriend jews and one calling everyone autist at any disagreement. The positif thing is that you can meet people there that you wont find here in NF. It's kind of interesting.



I am not saying that less moderated places can't be more fun, I am just saying that some of those people really are degenerates whom I wouldn't waste time talking to.



Gledania said:


> Btw ava is there for years. Wonder if it affected him.



Of course it did, Avalon is a special kind of degenerate. That's why we are family @A Optimistic


----------



## Steven (Oct 9, 2019)

Nvm lol


----------



## Steven (Oct 9, 2019)

"I would lick Tifas pussy and asshole for free

Thats for sure"

What a crazy n1gga


----------



## Gledania (Oct 9, 2019)

Efege said:


> "I would lick Tifas pussy and asshole for free
> 
> Thats for sure"
> 
> What a crazy n1gga


----------



## Redline (Oct 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


>


A bit of vintage for ya Glen!


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Well , I always laugh when I see people saying nonsense like this. TMF policy is quit weird. Baiting , flaming , insult , disrespect , toxicity and hate of all kind are permitted. I met a guy there telling me he refuse to befriend jews and one calling *everyone autist at any disagreement.* The positif thing is that you can meet people there that you wont find here in NF. It's kind of interesting.
> 
> 
> Btw ava is there for years. Wonder if it affected him.


I feel like a guy like that use to post in the OL back in the day


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Maybe... but I am the most innocent person in this entire forum


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 9, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> @Kinjin can i open an  Oden Kozuki tread?


Depends what you want to discuss exactly as we have a couple of Oden threads already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


>


My taste>your taste


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 9, 2019)

Soca said:


> Why is that funny



Cos peeps usually get their mum or wife to do it


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2019)

Y'all need to learn how to do that shit yourselves


----------



## Redline (Oct 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> At least the convo is named after you.


Sooner or later one gonna be named after me too...lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 9, 2019)

Soca said:


> Y'all need to learn how to do that shit yourselves


Well said soca now days a real men needs to be able to cook for himself to say the least


----------



## Flame (Oct 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The millenium forums is legendary  the amount of stupid post I read there ...
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The millenium forums is legendary  the amount of stupid post I read there ...
> 
> 
> ]



Are these real posts?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Sooner or later one gonna be named after me too...lol



The next convo's gonna be: Yasu we miss you.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Are these real posts?



Yup


----------



## Gledania (Oct 9, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


>




What about acno's one ?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2019)

Was bored. XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Was bored. XD



I just saw amazing drawing tablet demonstrations.

Damn! Those stuffs really are incredibly powerful today.

Too bad they're that expansive. 

I'll stick with my good ol' pencils and pens (already expansive). 

(I'll share the demonstration vid as soon as I find it back).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> I just saw amazing drawing tablet demonstrations.
> 
> Damn! Those stuffs really are incredibly powerful today.
> 
> ...



Like the kind T.D.A was talking about?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Like the kind T.D.A was talking about?



Dunno


----------



## Steven (Oct 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Yup


Acno´post is the best


----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2019)

Efege said:


> Acno´post is the best



Who's Acno?


----------



## Steven (Oct 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who's Acno?


(Acno)logia

I am Acno


----------



## DeVision (Oct 9, 2019)

Efege said:


> (Acno)logia
> 
> I am Acno



I was sarcastic. XD


----------



## Steven (Oct 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I was sarcastic. XD


Oh


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 9, 2019)

Happy birthday @Mysticreader!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 9, 2019)

Happy-BDay @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 9, 2019)

Eyy, happy birthday man! @Mysticreader hope you have a great one and continue being an important part of the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 9, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Well said soca now days a real men needs to be able to cook for himself to say the least



Get your servant to cook for you.


----------



## Redline (Oct 9, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Get your servant to cook for you.


A real men doesn't needs any  servants either lol.. just a woman who likes to cook as well!


----------



## Kaito (Oct 9, 2019)

Superman said:


> I never answered this.
> 
> 
> That one was hhhhhhmmmmm. The arc was......it was still doing great then so If I had to remember I believe I liked that arc. I think it was what came after that started sinking it for me.


Manga readers always said it was the worse, but I enjoyed it. Enjoyed it more than what came after at least.



Marie said:


> I'm a good girl.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

Happy birthday @Mysticreader! Enjoy your day harder than you can!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Happy birthday @Mysticreader! 

You can bully @Oreki  all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Shit I will be surpassed by @Oreki  and @Light D Lamperouge  in lewd power, already at 3.7k the boys!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> Shit I will be surpassed by @Oreki  and @Light D Lamperouge  in lewd power, already at 3.7k the boys!





Too stronk. 


You are still the bigger lewd man, you lewd man.


----------



## Steven (Oct 10, 2019)

Marie hard optimistic


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Too stronk.
> 
> 
> You are still the bigger lewd man, you lewd man.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> Happy birthday @Mysticreader!
> 
> You can bully @Oreki  all day


Must be feel good bullying a innocent person like me


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Efege said:


> Marie hard optimistic


@Marie  >>>> @E


Oreki said:


> Must be feel good bullying a innocent person like me


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2019)

Guten tag @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 10, 2019)

hb @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2019)

Happy birthday @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2019)

Efege said:


> Marie hard optimistic


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Marie said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 10, 2019)

Well, at least Efege is out of the way and we have Acno back.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2019)

Where's mah chapter. Damn break.


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

@Mysticreader my man, have a good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 10, 2019)

Happy birthday dude @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Congrats @Oreki  you have surpassed my lewdness!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

I wonder in how much time I can reach 10k if I really want to Zehaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> Congrats @Oreki  you have surpassed my lewdness!


What are you even talking about


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> @Mysticreader my man, have a good one


You are now 25M lewd man!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What are you even talking about


You can give 20 more points of lewdness now vs me!


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> You are now 25M lewd man!


What are you even talking about


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> What are you even talking about




*Spoiler*: __ 





Boruto sucks as a Gary Stu


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

boruto is shit


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki became gold. Nice.
I needed like 12 years for that. XD


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> boruto is shit


Practically no one... no one at all. 

Flame: boruto is shit


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Practically no one... no one at all.
> 
> Flame: boruto is shit


@QMS said it and i agreed


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> @QMS said it and i agreed


You should read Boruto and see the chapter where new villain wipe the floor with Naruto and Sasuke at the same time with no difficulties


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You should read Boruto and see the chapter where new villain wipe the floor with Naruto and Sasuke at the same time with no difficulties


are you talking about that jigen dude or whatever his name is?

i swear they care about nothing but milking more money...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> @QMS said it and i agreed


EVRYONE AGREES

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> i swear they care about nothing but milking more money...


There was one time DB then it came DBZ and GT

Now we have Super.

Naruto Part 1, the bomb, Boruto just imploded.

200k a volumes with that lore and milking.

No one cares.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> are you talking about that jigen dude or whatever his name is?
> 
> i swear they care about nothing but milking more money...


Yeah, Jigen.

Honestly, every writer do write because of money... it's basic motivation to continuing popular stories


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> new villain wipe the floor with Naruto and Sasuke


DBS Krilling one-shots the Boruto and OP verses


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> it's basic motivation to continuing popular stories


Yes Oda sure does that because he wants to have 100M$ more 

No he wants to be the best of the best with a 120Volume manga 

He wants to beat Guinness World Records to dethrone Supes if he can.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2019)

_*@QMS of 1000 mangas* _is his epithet.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> DBS Krilling one-shots the Boruto and OP verses


They're not the same manga or universe..so it doesn't matter. You can't bring another franchise to look down on the other


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> _*@QMS of 1000 mangas* _is his epithet.


I have read more manga that you know, Oreki can tell you the one time where I said 100 titles like nothing.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes Oda sure does that because he wants to have 100M$ more
> 
> No he want to be the best of the best with a 120Volume manga
> 
> He wants to beat Guinness World Records to dethrone Supes if he can.


So you think they want to do it for free? Completing a story is a different matter but no one cut time in their sleep to do free work


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> They're not the same manga or universe..so it doesn't matter. You can't bring another franchise to look down on the other


Naruto is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Boruto.

In what you want.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So you think they want to do it for free?


No, I said the better mangas do not do it only for the money.

Boruto is only written for the money, this is why it is crap!


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> Naruto is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Boruto.
> 
> In what you want.


I don't even want to say anything when I know my own opinion which is the only opinion matter to me


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

But you know @Oreki  I confess  Sasuke in Naruto is a way better character then Boruto


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> No, I said the better mangas do not do it only for the money.
> 
> Boruto is only written for the money, this is why it is crap!


Lol, people don't waste money buying a crap... Just because you and other naruto fans don't like it... doesn't mean no one does


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I know my own opinion which is the only opinion matter to me


So why do you want to even discuss?
I love DBZ, it does not make it the best.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol, people don't waste money buying a crap


200k for a manga with the lore and name of Naruto.

FT dunks on it ...


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> So why do you want to even discuss?
> I love DBZ, it does not make it the best.


Discussion? Go back and see who quoted me


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah, Jigen.
> 
> Honestly, every writer do write because of money... it's basic motivation to continuing popular stories


yeah but there should be a limit to how much more you can work on the same thing

naruto ended in a pretty bad way but you know same people who stuck around till the end are the people who grew up on naruto and seeing him achieving his dream was fulfilling. but then you go and ruin the show by introducing his annoying awful kid and make naruto look bad when he should be the strongest around

also i thought it wasn't kishi who writes boruto?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> naruto ended in a pretty bad way but you know same people who stuck around till the end are the people who grew up on naruto and seeing him achieving his dream was fulfilling. but then you go and ruin the show by introducing his annoying awful kid and make naruto look bad when he should be the strongest there is


This, this is the same shit that Star Wars did and GOT.

You don't bite the hand of those that feed you.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

@Oreki  in the golden age Naruto did 7.4M a y, not 200k or how many Volumes it does a y.

This means that no  Naruto fan likes it and only the new fans.


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

imagine had this song come out today


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> _*@QMS of 1000 mangas* _is his epithet.


07-Ghost
Ao no Exorcist
Baby Steps
Beelzebub
Berserk
Black Lagoon
Blue Gender
Chrno Crusade
D.Gray-man
Detective Conan
Full Metal Panic!
Full Metal Panic! Sigma
Fullmetal Alchemist
Hajime no Ippo
Hellsing
High School DxD
Hunter x Hunter
Kingdom
Kiseijuu
Nanatsu no Taizai
One Punch-Man
Noblesse
Overlord
Pandora Hearts
Paradise Kiss
Rosario to Vampire: Season II
Sekirei
Shaman King Kanzenban
Shingeki no Kyojin
Tenchi Muyou! Ryououki
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
The Breaker
Toradora!
Vagabond
Akame ga Kill!
Bakuman.
Beelzebub
The God of High School
Claymore
Deadman Wonderland
Eden no Ori
Gantz
 GE: Good Ending
Holyland
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Kimi no Iru Machi
Naruto
One Piece
Orange
Psyren
























































Etc I got bored.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> yeah but there should be a limit to how much more you can work on the same thing
> 
> naruto ended in a pretty bad way but you know same people who stuck around till the end are the people who grew up on naruto and seeing him achieving his dream was fulfilling. but then you go and ruin the show by introducing his annoying awful kid and make naruto look bad when he should be the strongest around
> 
> also i thought it wasn't kishi who writes boruto?


Yeah, it's not Kishi who writing it. 

Naruto was never the strongest or even Sasuke against otsutsuki so you can't hate Boruto for Naruto and Sasuke getting destroyed in the fight against someone they never had the chance with. Naruto not shown badly as a character in Boruto, he showed a character who can't give his family enough time which makes boruto feel indifferent when he sees other kids hanging out hanging out with their father... it's a concept which Kishi showed in the last chapter of Naruto where Boruto was watching other kids hanging out with their fathers while his father was busy with his work. 

It's normal for kids wanting the attention of their parents when they barely give any, even in IRL. So Boruto wanting his father, attention is not annoying but understandable because Naruto is his father. In Naruto, the last chapter we just saw Boruto feeling bad because of that... in Boruto its getting redeem and Boruto changing for good who understands his father's duty as Hokage. 

While Anime is really bad which I accept because of fillers.. Manga is good... something you can't call crap or garbage


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah, it's not Kishi who writing it.
> 
> Naruto was never the strongest or even Sasuke against otsutsuki so you can't hate Boruto for Naruto and Sasuke getting destroyed in the fight against someone they never had the chance with. Naruto not shown badly as a character in Boruto, he showed a character who can't give his family enough time which makes boruto feel indifferent when he sees other kids hanging out hanging out with their father... it's a concept which Kishi showed in the last chapter of Naruto where Boruto was watching other kids hanging out with their fathers while his father was busy with his work.
> 
> ...


yeah fam not gonna enter a debate on whether boruto is good or bad because believe me there are many more problems with it 

anyway, you do you. if you like it, there's no reason to quit because of others. i watched dbs and enjoyed it even tho its shit lol.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Manga is good... something you can't call crap or garbage


Manga is average, it is crapping on the source material.

Here in NF, this is a common belief.

Boruto is the GT of Naruto


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> i watched dbs and enjoyed it even tho its shit lol.


Amen, it is the greatest shitiest show I can watch.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> yeah fam not gonna enter a debate on whether boruto is good or bad because believe me there are many more problems with it
> 
> anyway, you do you. if you like it, there's no reason to quit because of others. i watched dbs and enjoyed it even tho its shit lol.


Well you were the one give me the paragraph lol 

Well, I am not really planning to change anyone's mind but that doesn't mean I will not say anything while others gonna keep talking shit about it for no reason. I mean if you don't want to read it then that's that


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

@Oreki I respect your dedication and love for Boruto but it is crap compared with first part Naruto!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I will not say anything while others gonna keep talking shit about it for no reason.


No mate they talk shit because it is shit.

Just because you like it similar to Sasuke, will not make them good.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki I respect your dedication and love for Boruto but it is crap compared with first part Naruto!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> 07-Ghost
> Ao no Exorcist
> Baby Steps
> Beelzebub
> ...



Read Spy x Family


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Read Spy x Family


Mate, I read so much that I lost my long list this is my 160 titles shortlist.

In this list, there is manga that I read like 10 times, Naruto 6 times.

and it is missing Satan66  form his brother!


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> No mate they talk shit because it is shit.
> 
> Just because you like it similar to Sasuke, will not make them good.


Yeah... no one saying or even mentioning the name of the boruto and you just suddenly start saying Boruto is shit. lol


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> Amen, it is the greatest shitiest show I can watch.


difference is, we know it's shit. we're not acting as if it's flawless



Oreki said:


> Well you were the one give me the paragraph lol
> 
> Well, I am not really planning to change anyone's mind but that doesn't mean I will not say anything while others gonna keep talking shit about it for no reason. I mean if you don't want to read it then that's that


yeah that was before i realized you actually like it. any further discussion would just result in us arguing over and over. i'm not about to start arguing seriously with a friend over something he likes


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah... no one saying or even mentioning the name of the boruto and you just suddenly start saying Boruto is shit. lol


Because I hate it because of the author that shits on the source material that is my first manga.

I think I have enough reasons.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> arguing seriously with a friend over something he likes


No, we bully him for that


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

of course if you were a yonko > admiral type of guy, then we'd have had a serious problem


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> Because I hate it because of the author that shits on the source material that is my first manga.
> 
> I think I have enough reasons.


If you hate it then what has anything to do with OL thread when no one is talking about it... it's good to leave the thing as it is when you hate em.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> difference is, we know it's shit. we're not acting as if it's flawless


I started that with Naruto after Pain and I was like stop it man, it is ok!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> of course if you were a yonko > admiral type of guy, then we'd have had a serious argument


He and I are the PK >>> Admirals


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> of course if you were a yonko > admiral type of guy, then we'd have had a serious argument


Lol... did you see the light that Yonkou are much stronger than admirals


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> it's good to leave the thing as it is when you hate em.


No, as long this shit is mocking my first manga.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol... did you see the light that Yonkou are much stronger than admirals


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> No, as long this shit is mocking my first manga.


Okay..but what this has to with suddenly bringing the topic in OL thread


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> He and I are the PK >>> Admirals


marine king > pirate king  



Oreki said:


> Lol... did you see the light that Yonkou are much stronger than admirals


sorry my shades are blocking the light


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Read Spy x Family


This one ?


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2019)

anyway, continue this by yourself

im gone eating late lunch at 20:00


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> sorry my shades are blocking the light


Wear good quality glasses. they will help you to see the light


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> marine king > pirate king


Marine king is Luffy the PK in a different dimension,

Or it is Garp >>> Akainu so I am game


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> anyway, continue this by yourself
> 
> im gone eating late lunch at 20:00


lunch?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> lunch?


Night gents I am spent had a good lynch of Boruto that made my day!


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> Night gents I am spent had a good lynch of Boruto that made my day!


Night!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> This one ?



No not that. Do you have Viz manga subscription?


----------



## Purchase (Oct 10, 2019)

Haven't read in about 200 chapters. Was intrested in seeing if Tashigi (Fav char) got her moment in Wano


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2019)

@QMS this one


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @QMS this one


Damn I ate 16chapters is 1h.
I read Naruto in a day ).
And OP the first 83 volumes.

Thanks!


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2019)

Purchase said:


> Haven't read in about 200 chapters. Was intrested in seeing if Tashigi (Fav char) got her moment in Wano


No. None are here.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> Marin king in Luffy the PK in a different dimension,
> 
> Or it is Garp >>> Akainu so I am game


Your speaking nothing  but facts


----------



## shaantu (Oct 10, 2019)

no matter how Black Clover anime awful is, it has awesome openings


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2019)

Purchase said:


> Haven't read in about 200 chapters. Was intrested in seeing if Tashigi (Fav char) got her moment in Wano



She got replaced by a hoe as Zoro's waifu.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> no matter how Black Clover anime awful is, it has awesome openings


Julius and Yami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2019)

I feel like a tourist on this forum these days...


----------



## shaantu (Oct 10, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Julius and Yami


thats my man


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


> thats my man


----------



## Gledania (Oct 10, 2019)

I just realized that Efege had 4 people on the poll versus T.D.A and now as soon others names have joined he have only his own votes  @Acno explain bruh


@SupaHotFyre how is flame better than gledania ??? I see you're paying your boys pretty well in the nudes market  those votes were certainly not free


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I just realized that Efege had 4 people on the poll versus T.D.A and now as soon others names have joined he have only his own votes  @Acno explain bruh
> 
> 
> @SupaHotFyre how is flame better than gledania ??? I see you're paying your boys pretty well in the nudes market  those votes were certainly not free


He needs to rep them every day for the entire month... I saw the deal myself


----------



## shaantu (Oct 10, 2019)

holy shit colored Weisz


----------



## shaantu (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Oct 10, 2019)

shaantu said:


>




Need colored homura

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2019)

Why should I vote for any of ya?

@T.D.A 
@Marie 
@Efege 
@Gledania 
@Oreki 
@SupaHotFyre 

Will my voice be heard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Oct 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> Why should I vote for any of ya?
> 
> @T.D.A
> @Marie
> ...




Yup. My name is greatness incarned


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> Why should I vote for any of ya?
> 
> @T.D.A
> @Marie
> ...


Of course not


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

Marie said:


>


Don't worry... you at least feel like a tourist while I don't even feel that


----------



## Gledania (Oct 10, 2019)

@Fel1x @DeVision @Gianfi 

Vote for the best name in the list


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2019)

I like the swiftness of @Gledania response. But @Oreki was more firm and confident.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> I like the swiftness of @Gledania response. But @Oreki was more firm and confident.


I am just being true to my nature


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Fel1x @DeVision @Gianfi
> 
> Vote for the best name in the list


I know you want me to win but it's enough you can force them to vote for you


----------



## Gledania (Oct 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> I like the swiftness of @Gledania response. But @Oreki was more firm and confident.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


>


I do not know if I like my candidates sniveling after one drawback.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> I do not know if I like my candidates sniveling after one drawback.


Lol, it's just a contest between whose name is good... just vote for the name you think is the best among the list


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol, it's just a contest between whose name is good... just vote for the name you think is the best among the list


Don't ever question my methods. I do not like that. Really overreached with this response.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2019)

Where's Kiba Inu tho? 

Still in the ban realm?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Where's Kiba Inu tho?
> 
> Still in the ban realm?


Some porn site while he waits out the ban more then likely.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2019)

No.....not lewd, informative. @Marie


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2019)

How tragic tho,

If one of us dies nobody would even really notice it, even the historical members.


----------



## Gianfi (Oct 10, 2019)

Voted por gladania


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> How tragic tho,
> 
> If one of us dies nobody would even really notice it, even the historical members.


Then people should get a little closer to each other before it happens. You are not wrong.


Gianfi said:


> Voted por gladania



@Gledania he insultingly voted for you.


----------



## Steven (Oct 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> Why should I vote for any of ya?
> 
> @T.D.A
> @Marie
> ...


Efege is RIP

I´m back to Acno


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2019)

Acno said:


> Efege is RIP
> 
> I´m back to Acno


Sorry to hear that. My condolences to that person's family then.


----------



## Steven (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> 07-Ghost
> Ao no Exorcist
> Baby Steps
> Beelzebub
> ...


Ao no Exorcist.I love that manga

D-Grayman is now shit.The series turned from a "We need to kill Akumas" to a "just story,nothing else" Manga

The old group is gone.Only Allen and Kanda.Lenalee,Rabi and crowley?0 Screentime.Just "Alma,Alma,Alma,Alma..."

And why is in your list not Sailor Moon and Kakegurui?


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Fel1x @DeVision @Gianfi
> 
> Vote for the best name in the list


is it for best nickname or guy?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 10, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> is it for best nickname or guy?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> *or guy*?



Here another portion of guys, guy.



Ffs.


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here another portion of guys, guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs.


if it was about guys, I would vote for you


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> if it was about guys, I would vote for you



Do it then.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here another portion of guys, guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Oct 10, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> is it for best nickname or guy?


Futafans


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Acno said:


> Ao no Exorcist.I love that manga
> 
> D-Grayman is now shit.The series turned from a "We need to kill Akumas" to a "just story,nothing else" Manga
> 
> ...


It is the shortlist.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> I like the swiftness of @Gledania response. But @Oreki was more firm and confident.


Vote @Oreki


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Where's Kiba Inu tho?
> 
> Still in the ban realm?


Zehaha
@Gledania


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Marie said:


> Here another portion of guys, guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs.


Too small


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Gledania said:


> votes  @Acno explain bruh


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

Oreki said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> anyway, continue this by yourself
> 
> im gone eating late lunch at 20:00


Hmm, Rep Hoe!

Cheers from Like Hoe!


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone 



Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @Mysticreader!



Thanks 



Acno said:


> Happy-BDay @Mysticreader



Thanks 



Shrike said:


> Eyy, happy birthday man! @Mysticreader hope you have a great one and continue being an important part of the forum



Thanks 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Mysticreader



Thanks 



Oreki said:


> Happy birthday @Mysticreader! Enjoy your day harder than you can!



Thanks 



QMS said:


> Happy birthday @Mysticreader!
> 
> You can bully @Oreki  all day



Thanks, will do 



T.D.A said:


> Guten tag @Mysticreader







shaantu said:


> hb @Mysticreader



Thanks , nice seeing you posting again 



DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @Mysticreader



Thanks 



SupaHotFyre said:


> @Mysticreader my man, have a good one



Thanks 



Trafalgar Rao said:


> Happy birthday dude @Mysticreader



Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nox (Oct 11, 2019)

If one brain cell dies every time it to tries to process this post, then that person would’ve died twice right now - @Jake CENA 

History will not remember this statement but I will. Succint, potent and venomous. Thats that ether


----------



## Gledania (Oct 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> If one brain cell dies every time it to tries to process this post, then that person would’ve died twice right now - @Jake CENA
> 
> History will not remember this statement but I will. Succint, potent and venomous. Thats that ether




 ????? What ??


----------



## Nox (Oct 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ????? What ??



The eloquent words of one Lord Cena as he verbally impaled his opponent with wit, humor, verbs and nouns. An dying art form in the soft OL.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> The eloquent words of one Lord Cena as he verbally impaled his opponent with wit, humor, verbs and nouns. An dying art form in the soft OL.



...hum... Yeah....

100% agree with you


----------



## Nox (Oct 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> ...hum... Yeah....
> 
> 100% agree with you



How have you been? Whats going on in the OL. Your personal life? Have you found and accepted Jesus in your life? Have you quit porn and junk food and started execrising. Cuffing Season is right around the corner. What is going on in the world of Gledania of House Stark


----------



## Gledania (Oct 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> How have you been? Whats going on in the OL. Your personal life? Have you found and accepted Jesus in your life? Have you quit porn and junk food and started execrising. Cuffing Season is right around the corner. What is going on in the world of Gledania of House Stark




I changed from Law studies to history studies cause law courses are horrible.

My parent will leave me alone in belgium for the first time and return to algeria.

I'm bored must of the time. I think about starting sport instead of wasting my time on PS4 (the witcher was worth it tho) .... I think about my future mostly.

What about you ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2019)

Lewd man said:


> I changed from Law studies to history studies cause law courses are horrible.
> 
> My parent will leave me alone in belgium for the first time and return to algeria.
> 
> ...


What sports do you like, or would like to try lewd man?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What sports do you like, or would like to try lewd man?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2019)

Lewd man said:


> lewd ones


----------



## Mariko (Oct 11, 2019)

Extinction Rebellion is a false flag movement funded by Soros to secretly promote Mihawk > Shanks.

You read it here first.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> The eloquent words of one Lord Cena as he verbally impaled his opponent with wit, humor, verbs and nouns. An dying art form in the soft OL.



you can sig it if you like


----------



## Shrike (Oct 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


>



Praise the fucking Sun, son.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi sun bro @Gledania

Did you get inspired by @Rakuyo or me to wear a Solaire set?


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

What is this "praise the sun" thing?


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Praise the fucking Sun, son.


Is that the nameless king?On your sig/ava


----------



## Gledania (Oct 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Hi sun bro @Gledania
> 
> Did you get inspired by @Rakuyo or me to wear a Solaire set?



Solaire lives in me since I'm 3 


And solaire would low diff the nameless king @Shrike


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Solaire lives in me since I'm 3
> 
> 
> And solaire would low diff the nameless king @Shrike


Gledania confirmed 10 years old @T.D.A


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Gledania confirmed 10 years old @T.D.A



Told ya!


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Gledania confirmed 10 years old @T.D.A


10 years old and already in uni,talk about big brain


----------



## Shrike (Oct 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Solaire lives in me since I'm 3
> 
> 
> And solaire would low diff the nameless king @Shrike


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> *Solaire lives in me since I'm 3*


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Wow you're so sicked that you did'nt even call him lewd man


----------



## Shrike (Oct 11, 2019)

DS 1 was 2011, right? Gled is 11 then


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

Orphan#HardestSoulsBossfight


----------



## Shrike (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> Orphan#HardestSoulsBossfight



Probably is, yeah. But man, I remember when DS1 first came out, I wiped at Gargoyles like 10 times, more than on any other boss in the game, as I was still learning.

Good times


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Probably is, yeah. But man, I remember when DS1 first came out, I wiped at Gargoyles like 10 times, more than on any other boss in the game, as I was still learning.
> 
> Good times


I only played Nioh,until i reached the first boss(Needed 3 or 4 hours to reach this stupid demon).I got rekt in 3 minutes lel

Orphan looks out of place,that thing is way to fast for the BB gameplay.Thats like putting Sonic into a Metal Gear game and tell them to make a race,while snake has to crawl on the floor

Young Xehanort is trash as well.Broken Boss Design.Feels more like a RNG/Luck fight and not a "learn the pattern" battle


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2019)

Shrike has a new usertitle. 

Btw. look at this:


Never post pictures online. XD


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Shrike has a new usertitle.
> 
> Btw. look at this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Shrike has a new usertitle.
> 
> Btw. look at this:
> 
> ...


Japanese groups...

Funny that nobody knows them outside of Asia


----------



## Shrike (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> I only played Nioh,until i reached the first boss(Needed 3 or 4 hours to reach this stupid demon).I got rekt in 3 minutes lel
> 
> Orphan looks out of place,that thing is way to fast for the BB gameplay.Thats like putting Sonic into a Metal Gear game and tell them to make a race,while snake has to crawl on the floor
> 
> Young Xehanort is trash as well.Broken Boss Design.Feels more like a RNG/Luck fight and not a "learn the pattern" battle



I wouldn't say that Orphan is out of place for BB at all honestly. The two fights that feel out of place are 1)Ariandel and Friede, as she is a bit too fast for some DS mechanics, and 2)Demon of Hatred from Sekiro, as he feels like a Souls boss.


DeVision said:


> Shrike has a new usertitle.
> 
> Btw. look at this:
> 
> ...



It was time for a change.

And the stalker thing is


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2019)

The link was a low-key suggestion for a mod of ours.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The link was a low-key suggestion for a mod of ours.


What are you guys plotting


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> What are you guys plotting



Nothing                             yet.


----------



## Nox (Oct 11, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> you can sig it if you like



LOOOL. I had it as my signature for a while. I cant remembwr who you said it to. But that shit had me wheezing for 3 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 11, 2019)

Happy birthday @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2019)

Astro said:


> LOOOL. I had it as my signature for a while. I cant remembwr who you said it to. But that shit had me wheezing for 3 minutes.



he must be the shittiest troll in the boards lol


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Gledania confirmed 10 years old @T.D.A



Tbf he has a really deep voice unless he used someone else's voice


----------



## Flame (Oct 11, 2019)

this man


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> Wow you're so sicked that you did'nt even call him lewd man



It's that bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> this man




You follow basketball lewd man?


----------



## Flame (Oct 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You follow basketball lewd man?


used to, not so much anymore due to personal reasons

planning on getting back tho. anything interesting?

heard Wade has retired. used to be my favorite player


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> used to, not so much anymore due to personal reasons
> 
> planning on getting back tho. anything interesting?
> 
> heard Wade has retired. used to be my favorite player


Damn this season is promising. There were so many changes.
Kd and Kyrie went to Brooklyn,
Russ went to Houston to play with the Beard
D'Angelo Russell plays for GSW now
Lebron and AD play for the Lakers
Kawhi and Paul George went to the Clippers to play together
Giannis is a beast and developing further
Jokic the same as Giannis, plus Denver is developing a lot of young talents
Kemba went to Boston
Jimmy Butler to Miami
CP3 went to OKC
Those are off the top of my head 


Yeah, Wade retired, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2019)

All he needs to know is that LeBron and AD are together at the Lakers, and they're gonna win the title this year.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> All he needs to know is that LeBron and AD are together at the Lakers, and they're gonna win the title this year.


Debatable.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Debatable.



You will see.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You will see.


It will take them some time to get accustomed, they are quite strong, but we will see.
I love the Lakers, they are my favourite team, so I'd be happy if they won. Though, in recent years I have had mixed feelings about them, especially with the addition of LeBron.



Brodie, Uncle Drew and the Joker are my fave players, active players I mean.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 11, 2019)

Lebron


----------



## trance (Oct 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Solaire lives in me since I'm 3
> 
> 
> And solaire would low diff the nameless king @Shrike



solaire would not even dare to raise a hand to his lord gwyn's firstborn

foh with this heresy


----------



## Flame (Oct 12, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Damn this season is promising. There were so many changes.
> Kd and Kyrie went to Brooklyn,
> Russ went to Houston to play with the Beard
> D'Angelo Russell plays for GSW now
> ...


KD left Golden State?    

also what the hell this season sounds lit. hopefully the GSW era is over. part of the reason why i stopped following.

also i've heard Giannis is a beast but i left before he blew up so i know little about him other than that he's a real promising player.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 12, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> KD left Golden State?
> 
> also what the hell this season sounds lit. hopefully the GSW era is over. part of the reason why i stopped following.
> 
> also i've heard Giannis is a beast but i left before he blew up so i know little about him other than that he's a real promising player.



KD is injured and won't play this year.


----------



## Flame (Oct 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> KD is injured and won't play this year.


i see 

is it still popular to hate him?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 12, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> i see
> 
> is it still popular to hate him?



Of course. Curry > KD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 12, 2019)

What are you guys even talking about


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 12, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> KD left Golden State?
> 
> also what the hell this season sounds lit. hopefully the GSW era is over. part of the reason why i stopped following.
> 
> also i've heard Giannis is a beast but i left before he blew up so i know little about him other than that he's a real promising player.


He left but teamed up with Kyrie in Brooklyn. He won't play this season, but will return for the next one. 

Yeah, GSW era seems to be over. This season is very promising. A lot of teams with good players, it's gonna be a lot more competitive. Giannis is a beast, he just needs to get a jump shot, a more reliable one.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> this man




You while watching this man and thinking about what you can do together


----------



## Mariko (Oct 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You while watching this man and thinking about what you can do together



You miss Kiba Inu I see...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

Weiss still banned?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> Weiss still banned?



Wow. That's a long time. What did he do?


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow. That's a long time. What did he do?


Idk

Maybe again some porn stuff

@Kinjin du hast die info´s,hau raus kumpel


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow. That's a long time. What did he do?


Posted furry porn in the alley.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Posted furry porn in the alley.



Being ban'd in the Alley ffs.  

Must be a suicidal move.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Being ban'd in the Alley ffs.
> 
> Must be a suicidal move.




Well flame was banned 3 days there for posting NSFW giff ... 


A men ******** other men from behind and run....

Not even joking


----------



## Mariko (Oct 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Well flame was banned 3 days there for posting NSFW giff ...
> 
> 
> A men ******** other men from behind and run....
> ...



What's wrong with dem boys? 

Even ME didn't get ban'd from the A. 

Smh....


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's wrong with dem boys?
> 
> Even ME didn't get ban'd from the A.
> 
> Smh....


Colours protect you

Thats why nobody banned you


----------



## Mariko (Oct 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> Colours protect you
> 
> Thats why nobody banned you



Why don't you tag @colours sis when you talk about sis? 

Don't be afraid. She won't eat you. 

She witching but she good witch.


----------



## colours (Oct 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why don't you tag @colours sis when you talk about sis?
> 
> Don't be afraid. She won't eat you.
> 
> She witching but she good witch.



I also have no protecting powers 

But I do have the ability to rep a lot and make people happy those are my super witch powers lil sis knows


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

colours said:


> I also have no protecting powers
> 
> But I do have the ability to rep a lot and make people happy those are my super witch powers lil sis knows


I heard your power is over 9000 30000.


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why don't you tag @colours sis when you talk about sis?
> 
> Don't be afraid. She won't eat you.
> 
> She witching but she good witch.


I´m shy


----------



## colours (Oct 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> I heard your power is over 9000 30000.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 12, 2019)

colours said:


> I also have no protecting powers
> 
> But I do have the ability to rep a lot and make people happy those are my super witch powers lil sis knows



Read my rep com sis.

I don't want you to say such stupidity anytime.


----------



## colours (Oct 12, 2019)

Okay lil sis @Marie told me to stop underestimating myself 

Imma try for her


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why don't you tag @colours sis when you talk about sis?
> 
> Don't be afraid. She won't eat you.
> 
> She witching but she good witch.


Her mega spell kills me with 1 hit


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

colours said:


>


Holy moly over 40000

I guess you have the highest power in the forum right?


----------



## colours (Oct 12, 2019)

Jasminka is my favorite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

I like Ursula,Diana,Croix,Anne and the Main Crew

But tbf,the whole cast is nice


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Shrike (Oct 12, 2019)

colours said:


> Jasminka is my favorite



You aren't safe here either, Jasminka; I will be back to my thread very soon


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> KD is injured and won't play this year.


even kwahi wont play for toronto so... my bet is on la clippers


----------



## colours (Oct 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You aren't safe here either, Jasminka; I will be back to my thread very soon


----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2019)

colours said:


> I also have no protecting powers
> 
> But I do have the ability to rep a lot and make people happy those are my super witch powers lil sis knows




Here is some rep


----------



## Yamato (Oct 13, 2019)

Off to Japan tomorrow and One Piece related adventures

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Off to Japan tomorrow and One Piece related adventures



Stay safe, typhoon.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You aren't safe here either, Jasminka; I will be back to my thread very soon



Stop stalking big sis bro! 

What thread?


----------



## Nox (Oct 13, 2019)

​


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2019)

What are those custom usernames though?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 13, 2019)

Marie said:


> What are those custom usernames though?


For the global Halloween event.


----------



## Soca (Oct 13, 2019)

Those names are too damn big


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 13, 2019)

This week has been disastrous


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

Soca said:


> Those names are too damn big



Your avatar is too big


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

@Gledania is a quidbitch


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> This week has been disastrous


what's up? everything's good now i hope


----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> @Gledania is a quidbitch




You never watched or read Harry potter ?


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You never watched or read Harry potter ?


not my cup of tea


----------



## Gledania (Oct 13, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> not my cup of tea


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Canute87 (Oct 14, 2019)

Did anyabody watch the art of self defense

I swear i really like jesse einsberg movies.


----------



## Soca (Oct 14, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> Did anyabody watch the art of self defense
> 
> I swear i really like jesse einsberg movies.


I can't imagine jesse doing anything involving martial arts


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> I can't imagine jesse doing anything involving martial arts



it happened.

And near the end i completely lost it 

This was a horror , comedy and drama into one.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


>


Everybody can't like everything.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 14, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> Everybody can't like everything.



Every children like harry potter the same way every children enjoy chocolate. He had a bad childhood.


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Every children like harry potter the same way every children enjoy chocolate. He had a bad childhood.


wtf


----------



## Mariko (Oct 14, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> wtf


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 14, 2019)

@Sasuke_Bateman you still around?


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2019)

Praise Marie


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hey


tf have u been lol


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> tf have u been lol


Well... before yesterday I was kind of busy and yesterday for some reason NF didn't work for me... neither in my mobile or PC, so I thought NF is down for some time but when it's opened for me a few hours ago I realized other were active lol


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well... before yesterday I was kind of busy *and yesterday for some reason NF didn't work for me... neither in my mobile or PC,* so I thought NF is down for some time but when it's opened for me a few hours ago I realized other were active lol



It's called a ban.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> It's called a ban.



Listen to her. She knows what she's talking about. @Oreki


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> It's called a ban.


Look like they banned me in a way that NF didn't open entirely for me. 

Though It something like when forum server is down


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Look like they banned me in a way that NF didn't open entirely for me.
> 
> Though It something like when forum server is down



It was an advanced ban


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

New poll, vote on who should be banned


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> It was an advanced ban


I gotta be safe from now on... seems like people trying to hunt me down


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> New poll, vote on who should be banned



You already won then. 

Enjoy your ban


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

Okay. It's decided. Ban T.D.A. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

As the new moderator I'd ban @Oreki , @Gledania, @Samantha Garcia and @QMS


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> As the new moderator I'd ban @Oreki , @Gledania, @Samantha Garcia and @QMS


Who's samanthna garcia? your duplicate?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Who's samanthna garcia? your duplicate?



Female from the United States apparently


----------



## Gledania (Oct 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> As the new moderator I'd ban @Oreki , @Gledania, @Samantha Garcia and @QMS




Your sword can't reach me.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Who's samanthna garcia? your duplicate?



It's Susan


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> You miss Kiba Inu I see...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> You already won then.
> 
> Enjoy your ban


@T.D.A  is set as a default answer


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

QMS of 1000 faces


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> It's Susan


He ain't that lucky


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

Gledania was the one that met Susan


----------



## Gledania (Oct 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Gledania was the one that met Susan


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2019)

Am I Susan?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2019)

Or is it Kiba Inu?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Am I Susan?



Are you? 

Shiba is a guy not a girl I thought.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


>


This guy is susan sister


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

'Kinjin met up with the Shi-fu Corp. Something is brewing.'


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This guy is susan sister




Who's that tho?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Who's that tho?



Susan is the One Piece


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

Susan is in the same group as Trey


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> Susan is the One Piece


So I'm the Pirate King


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 15, 2019)

some twelvie schoolkids unironically asked me for aesthetic advice today at the gym


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> some twelvie schoolkids unironically asked me for aesthetic advice today at the gym



@Gledania @Oreki


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

@Gledania prove you're not a kid


----------



## Gledania (Oct 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania prove you're not a kid



Prove you're not a alien


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania @Oreki


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

Craving teh tarik


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Craving teh tarik


Teh Tarik?

Are you in Malaysia or Singapore?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Teh Tarik?
> 
> Are you in Malaysia?



No but I’m craving it. Can get Malaysian food in London if I wanted to.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 15, 2019)

How old is Gledania ? 16 ?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 15, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> How old is Gledania ? 16 ?


10


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> 10



Didn't Kinjin calculate that Gled is 11-12?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Didn't Kinjin calculate that Gled is 11-12?


Thought he calculated Gleds age at 10


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> Thought he calculated Gleds age at 10


I'm going back to check it!

EDIT: damnit you're right. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Good evening.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening.


Hvala, takodje. 

Sta ima? hahah 

Sad ce se svi pitati sta pisemo.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Hvala, takodje.
> 
> Sta ima? hahah
> 
> Sad ce se svi pitati sta pisemo.



Evo kiše. :/

Nek' se pitaju. XD Ima ih relativno dosta što nas razumiju. XD
Recimo Shrike, Djomla, Mob(?)..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Evo kiše. :/
> 
> Nek' se pitaju. XD Ima ih relativno dosta što nas razumiju. XD
> Recimo Shrike, Djomla, Mob(?)..


Ovde nema kise sad. 

Ozbiljno? Nisam znao do sad. Mislim za Djomlu sam mogo da pogodim haha, ali za ostale ne.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ovde nema kise sad.
> 
> Ozbiljno? Nisam znao do sad. Mislim za Djomlu sam mogo da pogodim haha, ali za ostale ne.



Da, da.. Možda se i jave. XD


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Evo kiše. :/
> 
> Nek' se pitaju. XD Ima ih relativno dosta što nas razumiju. XD
> Recimo Shrike, Djomla, Mob(?)..



@Shrike  There's a plot against you it seems. Be careful.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Shrike  There's a plot against you it seems. Be careful.



Why did you tell him? 
Ulterior motives?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 15, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Gledania need more vote




See???

Vote for me guys. No way flame is above me


----------



## Gledania (Oct 15, 2019)

Acno said:


> Ao no Exorcist.I love that manga




Agreed. Magnificent


----------



## Steven (Oct 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Agreed. Magnificent


But a bit slow in pacing


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No way flame is above me


believe me, even if i'm getting payed i wouldn't be above you. ever


----------



## Shrike (Oct 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Evo kiše. :/
> 
> Nek' se pitaju. XD Ima ih relativno dosta što nas razumiju. XD
> Recimo Shrike, Djomla, Mob(?)..





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ovde nema kise sad.
> 
> Ozbiljno? Nisam znao do sad. Mislim za Djomlu sam mogo da pogodim haha, ali za ostale ne.





DeVision said:


> Da, da.. Možda se i jave. XD







Marie said:


> @Shrike  There's a plot against you it seems. Be careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

You don't belive her, do you @Shrike ?


----------



## Shrike (Oct 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You don't belive her, do you @Shrike ?



She's just watching out for her fam, I appreciate that


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2019)

Shrike said:


>


Sta ima brate? hahah


----------



## Shrike (Oct 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sta ima brate? hahah



Radi se


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Radi se


Takodje.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

@Shrike is Serb/Bosnian/Croatian?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

If I had to guess I would have said White-American or English


----------



## Shrike (Oct 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> If I had to guess I would have said White-American or English



Most people think that tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Oct 16, 2019)

Seeing so many Dark Souls sets makes me want to host a DkS related event.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Seeing so many Dark Souls sets makes me want to host a DkS related event.



Don't you skip the WCI event.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Seeing so many Dark Souls sets makes me want to host a DkS related event.


DO IT JUST DO IT!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't you skip the WCI event.


@Kinjin  skip it


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't you skip the WCI event.


I won't. I can always host them simultaneously


----------



## Yamato (Oct 16, 2019)

I hilariously got lost like Zoro for a couple minutes. My friend lost track of me hahaha
We were heading to a train station after a late dinner and I ended up following the wrong person. Looked reaaalllyyy similar to my friend from behind. Same shirt, height and hair. Didn't help when I was kinda tipsy and super exhausted. 
My friend Skyped me and asked where I was. I already went downstairs of one of the train stations and ran back up. Was already on my way back up when she messaged me. She turned back to see that I was gone. Joked how I needed one of those leashes 


Also, going to the One Piece Tokyo Tower tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks for the likes nibba @Kinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 16, 2019)

@Kinjin perhaps we can do an OL version of this 

What do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 16, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Thanks for the likes nibba @Kinjin


?

Guess you mean reps. You're welcome.



T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin perhaps we can do an OL version of this
> 
> What do you think?


Would be nice, go ahead. Won't stop anyone to start an OL version of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin perhaps we can do an OL version of this
> 
> What do you think?



Your idea, start. XD


----------



## Gledania (Oct 16, 2019)

NO WAY I'M LOSING TO FLAME.



Vote for me guys 

@Kamina. @MasterBeast @A Optimistic @Black Otaku @charles101 @Don King 


Please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> NO WAY I'M LOSING TO FLAME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol.



Lol toi même


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> NO WAY I'M LOSING TO FLAME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@DeVision close the poll


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision close the poll



Not until Gled gets his votes. which he never will


----------



## Mariko (Oct 16, 2019)

"The lasts will be the firsts" 

-Jesus fuckin' Christ, 

Aka the ubermensch who simply walks on the water and who broke through heven.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## shaantu (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



You don't have to hide. 


shaantu said:


>



Hi there! What's up?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 16, 2019)

shaantu said:


>



Vote for meee


----------



## shaantu (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Vote for meee


stop begging for votes, man... save some honour


DeVision said:


> Hi there! What's up?


I'm okay bro, how are you?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Not good, not bad.
It's as if I predicted it. *looks at his usertitle*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Not good, not bad.
> It's as if I predicted it. *looks at his usertitle*



You're a tier specialist


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You're a tier specialist



Why so butthurt?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Why so butthurt?




Cause a bee stung me in the ass lately


----------



## shaantu (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You're a tier specialist


eee you're doing it wrong
you want people's votes but you offend them
this way you're never going to win


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Cause a bee stung me in the ass lately


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You don't have to hide.
> 
> 
> Hi there! What's up?



lol yea.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 16, 2019)

shaantu said:


> eee you're doing it wrong
> you want people's votes but you offend them
> this way you're never going to win




It's not offensive to be called a Tier specialist


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 16, 2019)

Lewd man said:


> *Flame stung me in the ass lately*


----------



## shaantu (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It's not offensive to be called a Tier specialist


yes it is


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

>imagine beggin for votes on something as trivial as this  

g*L*edania is back at it again


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> >imagine beggin for votes on something as trivial as this
> 
> g*L*edania is back at it again



The worst part is that he's getting butthurt. XD


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

also change the title it sounds like OP was on a hiatus or something lol


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> also change the title it sounds like OP was on a hiatus or something lol



It was.


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It was.


you know, i never once got to pick a thread title


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Cause a bee stung me in the ass lately


You mean it happened again? At least you survived this time.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> ?
> 
> Guess you mean reps. You're welcome.
> 
> ...





DeVision said:


> Your idea, start. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> you know, i never once got to pick a thread title



Give it your best.


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Give it your best.


shit wait i didn't think you'd let me this fast

gotta think of something quick


----------



## shaantu (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Give it your best.


Vivi>all


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Cause a bee stung me in the ass lately


----------



## Gledania (Oct 16, 2019)

Acno said:


>







People seems to take that seriously....

'Was just a joke on the "buthurt" ....


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2019)

@TheWiggian @Gledania








zoro at the end of the wano arc


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> People seems to take that seriously....
> 
> 'Was just a joke on the "buthurt" ....


Stop sucking your own dick Gledi


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Blade said:


> @TheWiggian @Gledania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your avatar is hard misleading.

I think every time keishin had posted something


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Blade said:


> @TheWiggian @Gledania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if the Zoro wank would break any limit, I would love to see this. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 16, 2019)

Blade said:


> @TheWiggian @Gledania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The final battle in Wano is this though:


----------



## shaantu (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> People seems to take that seriously....
> 
> 'Was just a joke on the "buthurt" ....


dont worry pal, I got the joke


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Even if the Zoro wank would break any limit, I would love to see this. XD



Series would have to be named Zoro Piece


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

shaantu said:


> dont worry pal, I got the joke



What happened with Vivi?


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The final battle in Wano is this though:


wow the art looks clean who made it  



shaantu said:


> dont worry pal, I got the joke


>new avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> The final battle in Wano is this though:



@Blade @DeVision But by the end Zoro wins:


----------



## shaantu (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What happened with Vivi?


she's still there, deep in my heart


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> wow the art looks clean who made it
> 
> 
> >new avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Even if the Zoro wank would break any limit, I would love to see this. XD





T.D.A said:


> @Blade @DeVision But by the end Zoro wins:





SupaHotFyre said:


> wow the art looks clean who made it
> 
> 
> >new avy









eos zoro's best feat though


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Blade @DeVision But by the end Zoro wins:



Grandmaster not so strong if he's afraid of some measly disease.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Wow NF lively as ever. I can't keep up with all the new alerts. XD


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Blade said:


> eos zoro's best feat though


Kindergarten for Luke


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 16, 2019)

Zoro when he's no longer nerfed and held back by Oda:


----------



## shaantu (Oct 16, 2019)

oh no, the thread has been infected by Zorotards


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 16, 2019)

shaantu said:


> oh no, the thread has been infected by Zorotards


----------



## Blade (Oct 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> Kindergarten for Luke




@SupaHotFyre 
and that's zoro in one piece zt = zoro time


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Blade said:


> @SupaHotFyre
> and that's zoro in one piece zt = zoro time


Freeza is hollow!!!


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> NO WAY I'M LOSING TO FLAME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're winning now. My vote is worth at least 100 men (1000 women)


----------



## Yamato (Oct 17, 2019)

Ahhhh~~~~~
One Piece Tokyo Tower is amazing. 
At the Mugiwara Cafe now. Ordered Frank's Super Cola and his Super Juicy Burger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 17, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Ahhhh~~~~~
> One Piece Tokyo Tower is amazing.
> At the Mugiwara Cafe now. Ordered Frank's Super Cola and his Super Juicy Burger.


Will you take some pictures?


----------



## Yamato (Oct 17, 2019)

Don King said:


> Will you take some pictures?


I did, lots!

I'll be sharing them with the OL when I get back home. I still have the Luffy Island tomorrow as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 17, 2019)

@DeVision Gledania got his votes


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision Gledania got his votes



What kinda sorcery is this?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 17, 2019)

I need to call all those who can vote me


----------



## Soca (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm the shit.
Looking at the money like it's mine to get
I'm the shit bitch


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm the shit.
> Looking at the money like it's mine to get
> I'm the shit bitch



Go to T.D.A's thread and draw something you bully.


----------



## Soca (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Go to T.D.A's thread and draw something you bully.


I'm busy jammin


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'm busy jammin



I'll allow you to make a break.


----------



## Soca (Oct 17, 2019)

We're not doing this today dick


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 17, 2019)

Haven't voted yet, what can you guys bribe me with?


----------



## Soca (Oct 17, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Haven't voted yet, what can you guys bribe me with?


Your pm is about to be bombarded with genitalia.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> We're not doing this today dick




Admit it, you're just enjoying the spoilers. And I have to wait till tomorrow. 



BlueDemon said:


> Haven't voted yet, what can you guys bribe me with?



Only Gled is trying to bribe. But trust me, you don't want what he has to offer.


----------



## Flame (Oct 17, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Ahhhh~~~~~
> One Piece Tokyo Tower is amazing.
> At the Mugiwara Cafe now. Ordered Frank's Super Cola and his Super Juicy Burger.


make sure you visit Oda and ask him about Yonko vs Admirals & Shanks vs Mihawk


----------



## Oreki (Oct 17, 2019)

I can bet after hearing this fanbase questions Oda will like to read two piece himself


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Haven't voted yet, what can you guys bribe me with?



I'd give u a useful rating.

Or a tier specialist.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Good evening.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening.


 

Thank. Good evening to you too. 

How was your day?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thank. Good evening to you too.
> 
> How was your day?



Kinda boring.
I am waiting for the OP chapter and can't wait. But I'm holding out not to read spoilers.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Kinda boring.
> I am waiting for the OP chapter and can't wait. But I'm holding out not to read spoilers.


Good luck with that.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Good luck with that.



I'm strongwilled. I always do it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm strongwilled. I always do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 17, 2019)

Remember when @DeVision had that Rihanna bikini pic as his ava for like 15 years


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Remember when @DeVision had that Rihanna bikini pic as his ava for like 15 years



NSFW:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> NSFW:



Blessed


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Blessed



Looking at the pictures now I think this could've been when she was underage (no tattoo between her brests).


----------



## Shrike (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Looking at the pictures now I think this could've been when she was underage (no tattoo between her brests).


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


>



Saved:

September 2012, Rihanna got a new, very large tattoo as a tribute to her late grandmother. Alongside the picture of her new ink, she tweeted:

“Goddess Isis – Complete Woman – Model for future generations – [HASHTAG]#GRANGRANDOLLY[/HASHTAG] – always in and on my heart.”

The tattoo is of the Egyptian goddess Isis, who was depicted as the ideal mother and wife.

Btw. nice place to honor your grandmother.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Don't you lewd me dude. Rihanna is bae.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Remember when @DeVision had that Rihanna bikini pic as his ava for like 15 years


I remember your CR7 avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I remember your CR7 avatar



Maybe I need to bring it back


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2019)

Checking my username on gogoloid, get this:


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2019)

I'ma star naww!!!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I remember your CR7 avatar



He had a CR7 ava? WTF? @T.D.A you disgust me.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe I need to bring it back


How can you bring yourself to wear it as an United fan


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> How can you bring yourself to wear it as an United fan



Actually im taking a break from watching football (since utd suck lol) so I may go with a Lebron ava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Actually im taking a break from watching football (since utd suck lol) so I may go with a Lebron ava



Hopefully you can switch to Muller soon.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2019)

Football again... 

Talk about Harry potter or Pokemons, at least I get things...


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Football again...
> 
> Talk about Harry potter or Pokemons, at least I get things...



What about the NBA?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What about the NBA?




What about Susan?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't you lewd me dude. Rihanna is bae.





I lewd when I see lubrique.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2019)

Next name change decided!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Next name change decided!



Susan?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Susan?



T.D.Susan


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> T.D.Susan



Susan D. T. ?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> T.D.Susan



T.D.S


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Actually im taking a break from watching football (since utd suck lol) so I may go with a Lebron ava


I can relate, my team reached a new low point this season lol



Marie said:


> Football again...
> 
> Talk about Harry potter or Pokemons, at least I get things...


Gled and you as Pokémon:


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 17, 2019)

Who's TheCoolerGledania? @Gledania


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who's TheCoolerGledania? @Gledania



@Gledania is the coolest when he posts pizzas (with no lemons) and 4 fromages saucisses


----------



## Gledania (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who's TheCoolerGledania? @Gledania




Flame.

Why do you ask ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> *Who are you in love with? *@Gledania





Gledania said:


> *Flame.*
> 
> Why do you ask ?


----------



## MO (Oct 17, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


I ship.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 18, 2019)

Done with my journey at Luffy island. Small place that you can walk around in under an hour. And like under ten minutes to run around the whole thing which I did 
To find the last AR code for digital stamps. OP themed food too here. Ferry runs every hour and the store wasn't opened today. Tomorrow and Sunday are the last days and a few OP voice actors are going to be here tomorrow!


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 18, 2019)

Yamato said:


> a few OP voice actors are going to be here tomorrow!


If you ever see Sanji's VA can you ask him to do an example voice of "Nami! swannn!!" it's probably hilarious in person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 18, 2019)

Don King said:


> If you ever see Sanji's VA can you ask him to do an example voice of "Nami! swannn!!" it's probably hilarious in person.


Heheh that would be fun.


----------



## Flame (Oct 18, 2019)

watched Joker yesterday. Amazing movie  

also there was a hidden One Piece spoiler there. funny as hell


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I remember your CR7 avatar


@T.D.A is @LyricalMessiah


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2019)

@DeVision finished

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 18, 2019)

These days are so boring


----------



## Nataly (Oct 18, 2019)

Flame said:


> watched Joker yesterday. Amazing movie
> 
> also there was a hidden One Piece spoiler there. funny as hell


That's the movie I really want to watch.

Another one is Zombieland, I think it premieres here today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 18, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> @T.D.A is @LyricalMessiah


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 18, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


>



Lol I dislike Real Madrid though, only had Ronaldo avatar due to being a fan of CR7 Man Utd


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 18, 2019)

Messi is the GOAT over Ronaldo


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> @DeVision finished



I'm proud of you!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Messi is the GOAT over Ronaldo


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



He's right.


----------



## Flame (Oct 18, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That's the movie I really want to watch.
> 
> Another one is Zombieland, I think it premieres here today


Believe me you should. movie was amazingly done.

Zombieland premiered yesterday. we were debating on which one to go. went with Joker. Saving Zombieland for next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

@Acno did you watch The Joker? Going to the movies or watching online? I wanna know if I'm gonna end up in jail if I stream it.


----------



## Flame (Oct 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Acno did you watch The Joker? Going to the movies or watching online? I wanna know if I'm gonna end up in jail if I stream it.


go
to
the
movies

go together


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Flame said:


> go
> to
> the
> movies
> ...



You would love to hear that I'm in jail.


----------



## Flame (Oct 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You would love to hear that I'm in jail.


on the contrary, i'm trying to keep you away

that's gled's playground. you should stay away from that place as far as possible


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He's right.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2019)

Yall heard about that cartel war that went down mexico? Muthafuckas shot up the streets trying to get el chapos son out of jail and they won


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yall heard about that cartel war that went down mexico? Muthafuckas shot up the streets trying to get el chapos son out of jail and they won



Oh wow. What jail?


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow. What jail?


I dunno but basically cops had him in custody somewhere and the cartela rolled up in armoured trucks  rocket launchers blowing shit up. They also released some prisoners and armed them to run rampant. It was all over twitter


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> I dunno but basically cops had him in custody somewhere and the cartela rolled up in armoured trucks  rocket launchers blowing shit up. They also released some prisoners and armed them to run rampant. It was all over twitter



Damn. Weren't they expecting something?
They should've put him in some high security prison.


----------



## Steven (Oct 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Acno did you watch The Joker? Going to the movies or watching online? I wanna know if I'm gonna end up in jail if I stream it.


I dont care about the Movie or movies in general.Watching them online is in the greyzone.Streaming by your own on the other hand...

But i watch animes on Burningseries.


----------



## MO (Oct 18, 2019)

@Nataly how many cc points do you have?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 19, 2019)

MO said:


> @Nataly how many cc points do you have?



Keep the small Ava lol


----------



## MO (Oct 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Keep the small Ava lol


I need big avy rights


----------



## Flame (Oct 19, 2019)

MO said:


> I need big avy rights


u got any cc points? if so, then save them. elusive prizes arrive at November iirc


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> u got any cc points? if so, then save them. elusive prizes arrive at November iirc



How much longer do you have your rights you leecher?


----------



## Flame (Oct 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How much longer do you have your rights you leecher?


dunno what u talkin about bro i earned it fair and square  

December i think


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> dunno what u talkin about bro i earned it fair and square
> 
> December i think



Yeah, yeah.. Sure. XD
Soon I'm gonna make fun of you. Been waiting for almost 6 months now.


----------



## Flame (Oct 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, yeah.. Sure. XD
> Soon I'm gonna make fun of you. Been waiting for almost 6 months now.


actually im also waiting till its over

been running out of stock for my large avys and i have so many great small ones i cant wait to wear them lol

believe me after a while large avy gets a bit boring


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> actually im also waiting till its over
> 
> been running out of stock for my large avys and i have so many great small ones i cant wait to wear them lol
> 
> believe me after a while large avy gets a bit boring



No it's not. I had a large avy for months. XD


----------



## Flame (Oct 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No it's not. I had a large avy for months. XD


then sucks to be u i guess


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> then sucks to be u i guess


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

MO said:


> @Nataly how many cc points do you have?


Quite a lot 
You currently have 5, you will need minimum of 12 for one month big avy 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I will gladly help, of course 






Flame said:


> u got any cc points? if so, then save them. elusive prizes arrive at November iirc


During Thanksgiving time, I believe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 19, 2019)

hi


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 19, 2019)

I need some CC points for the Elusive Prizes.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I need some CC points for the Elusive Prizes.


What can you get from the Elusive prizes?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I need some CC points for the Elusive Prizes.





Professional butt wiper said:


> What can you get from the Elusive prizes?




I don't know if we'll have some new additions next time around.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I don't know if we'll have some new additions next time around.



I want to get into a custom usergroup


----------



## MO (Oct 19, 2019)

Has anyone watched demon Slayer? I'm seeing people talk about it on all social media, is it that good?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

MO said:


> Has anyone watched demon Slayer? I'm seeing people talk about it on all social media, is it that good?



What is that?


----------



## MO (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What is that?


Some anime.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

MO said:


> Some anime.



Oh. Then I don't know anything about it. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh. Then I don't know anything about it. XD



It's a manga in Shounen Jump as well bqut the anime adaption is particularly hyped due to the quality of animation.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's a manga in Shounen Jump as well bqut the anime adaption is particularly hyped due to the quality of animation.



Is the manga any good?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is the manga any good?



I haven't read it but its the best selling weekly shonen jump series after OP I think.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I haven't read it but its the best selling weekly shonen jump series after OP I think.



Any scans?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Any scans?



OPM >

So forget it


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Any scans?


You can read it on manga rock or Manga dex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> OPM >
> 
> So forget it



Looking at the whole OL I never thought I'd say you're a close-minded person.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> You can read it on manga rock or Manga dex



I looked on mangadex, but it spits out orginal titles and I don't know which one is the real one. XD


----------



## Mariko (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Looking at the whole OL I never thought I'd say you're a close-minded person.



I'm an Op'M minded person


----------



## Oreki (Oct 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm an Op'M minded person


How old are you?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 20, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How young are you?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 20, 2019)

Marie truly is open-minded person


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I looked on mangadex, but it spits out orginal titles and I don't know which one is the real one. XD



First 3 chapters are free on Viz,


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I looked on mangadex, but it spits out orginal titles and I don't know which one is the real one. XD


Try kimetsu no yaiba


----------



## Mariko (Oct 20, 2019)

C'mon ppl, go submit something for the drawing contest!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

what if !? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You have what? XD


----------



## Mariko (Oct 20, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> what if !? lol



Damn, that's neat!

Is there much to this?


----------



## Gin (Oct 20, 2019)

@Marie imagine losing in a poll against OLers


----------



## Mariko (Oct 20, 2019)

Gin said:


> @Marie imagine losing in a poll against OLers



Losing what exactly? My OL's virginity?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

Gin said:


> @Marie imagine losing in a poll against OLers



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Gin (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


it means that the alley has claimed marie in its name and she should be performing better as our representative


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

Gin said:


> it means that the alley has claimed marie in its name and she should be performing better as our representative



We didn't get no transfer fee for her. Don't you try to scam us by offering something worth less.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 20, 2019)

So Marie is the traitor.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> So Marie is the traitor.



The plot thickens!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> So Marie is the traitor.



If Carrot is, I am.


----------



## Steven (Oct 20, 2019)

>Gledi
>8 Votes

Yeah,rigged


----------



## Flame (Oct 21, 2019)

Acno said:


> >Gledi
> >8 Votes
> 
> Yeah,rigged


you missed the part where he literally started tagging people begging them to vote for him


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2019)

These are officially emotes now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shrike (Oct 21, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> These are officially emotes now!



I am on mobile, can't see the hoover text but I am hoping its good  the shanks is okay, but the bb one is great


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I am on mobile, can't see the hoover text but I am hoping its good  the shanks is okay, but the bb one is great


They don't have any hover text.  

We added a bunch of emotes today. Will make a post about this in the emote suggestion thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 21, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> They don't have any hover text.
> 
> We added a bunch of emotes today. Will make a post about this in the emote suggestion thread.


Whats that for a emote?Looks super gay


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2019)

Acno said:


> Whats that for a emote?Looks super gay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 21, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>




My emote got added!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 21, 2019)

Acno said:


> Whats that for a emote?Looks super gay


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

Best emote ever.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Best emote ever.



Did anyone use it, like ever?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Did anyone use it, like ever?



Did anyone even know what it's supposed to be?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Did anyone even know what it's supposed to be?



Someone must know, surely........ probably not.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Someone must know, surely........ probably not.



We should make a contest. The one who guess what the hell it is can replace it with another enigmote and on...


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2019)

It's Bondrewd from Made in Abyss. Santi (hi) made that emote popular.


----------



## Steven (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Best emote ever.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 21, 2019)

Acno said:


> Whats that for a emote?Looks super gay


----------



## Oreki (Oct 21, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's Bondrewd from Made in Abyss. Santi (hi) made that emote popular.


Only appeared for one episode and probably the best character in entire series lol


----------



## Steven (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2019)

Be honest  
You want this  
Or I can be heartless, regardless of my conscience


----------



## Santí (Oct 21, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's Bondrewd from Made in Abyss. Santi (hi) made that emote popular.



I've been wanting to wear the Bonedaddy avi I had too as of yesterday but... I seem to have misplaced it.

I feel sad


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Santi said:


> I've been wanting to wear the Bonedaddy avi I had too as of yesterday but... I seem to have misplaced it.
> 
> I feel sad



How do you know when someone mentions you? Are you looking up your nickname in the search bar? 


Btw. I googled that emote dude. Looks cool.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2019)

Santi said:


> I've been wanting to wear the Bonedaddy avi I had too as of yesterday but... I seem to have misplaced it.
> 
> I feel sad


Good. @novaselinenever uses the same stock. Be more unique


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

Who the f is Candy?


----------



## Santí (Oct 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How do you know when someone mentions you? Are you looking up your nickname in the search bar?
> 
> 
> Btw. I googled that emote dude. Looks cool.



Back when the forum was on vBulletin, there were no alerts or any type of notification for someone quoting or replying to your post so around 2010 I started searching myself to find replies.

Been doing it out of habit since

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who the f is Candy?


The soon to be #1 vote.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> The soon to be #1 vote.



They see me rollin', they keep adding new mofos to take away my votes.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Santi said:


> Back when the forum was on vBulletin, there were no alerts or any type of notification for someone quoting or replying to your post so around 2010 I started searching myself to find replies.
> 
> Been doing it out of habit since



Ohh.. So habits really don't die. XD


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who the f is Candy?



It's Susan.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello mr. lewd man.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hello mr. lewd man.


@Gledania


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Gledania (Oct 21, 2019)

@T.D.A

Where did you take the "your sword can't reach me" quote ?

Was it byakuya to Renji from bleach ? Riboku to Shin in kingdom ? Or Law to tashigi ??? I don't remember who said that and when.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

@DeVision typo in the title, should spell T.D.A*



Gledania said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> Where did you take the "your sword can't reach me" quote ?
> 
> Was it byakuya to Renji from bleach ? Riboku to Shin in kingdom ? Or Law to tashigi ??? I don't remember who said that and when.



None of those 3, come on bruh, especially Law, he's not worthy.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2019)

Gled doesn't know how to use Google.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision typo in the title, should spell T.D.A*



I'm sorry to say it, but it wasn't me.
It was probably @Soca . He doesn't know how to spell.
P.S.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> None of those 3, come on bruh, especially Law, he's not worthy.



Was it utsuro to gintoki ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

TBA?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> TBA?



Susan.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2019)

To be announced.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> TBA?


très bel art.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> To be announced.



So @T.D.A  means...


----------



## Gledania (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

Is that Flame speaking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is that Flame speaking?



Reading comprehension problem ???


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Reading comprehension problem ???



You have the sword in the pic no?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> You have the sword in the pic no?


I have A sword in the pic. And I'm speaking.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I have A sword in the pic.* And I'm speaking*.



Flame is. It's canon.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Was it utsuro to gintoki ?



Yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

@Soca  did you vote today?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 21, 2019)

We got 2 new thread prefixes 

[Game] and [Anime]. Won't get used much but it's good that we have the option.

The Kaido vs Luffy episode which will probably get its own thread comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We got 2 new thread prefixes
> 
> [Game] and [Anime]. Won't get used much but it's good that we have the option.
> 
> The Kaido vs Luffy episode which will probably get its own thread comes to mind.



Still wait for the [Marie] prefixe Kin san


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca  did you vote today?


No I'm not in canada at the moment.


----------



## Steven (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Still wait for the [Marie] prefixe Kin san


Dream on


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> No I'm not in canada at the moment.


Who would you have voted for?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

Acno said:


> Dream on


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

@Soca when you're in Canada do you stay in Toronto or the GTA?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

We should get a [Gledania] prefix


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> Who would you have voted for?


No idea, I was barely paying attention to politics before I left.


MO said:


> @Soca when you're in Canada do you stay in Toronto or the GTA?


The latter. You in toronto tho arent you?


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> No idea, I was barely paying attention to politics before I left.
> 
> The latter. You in toronto tho arent you?


Kind of. Right outside of it. Vaughan basically.

Are you thinking what I'm thinking??


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> Kind of. Right outside of it. Vaughan basically.
> 
> Are you thinking what I'm thinking??


Do I wanna know 
I'm all the way in the green.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

When I was in Canada, I stayed here, no joke:


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> Do I wanna know
> 
> I'm all the way in the green.


Damm Halton. I was thinking we could link up but you're not even in Canada at the moment.


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> When I was in Canada, I stayed here, no joke:


You stayed in downtown Toronto?


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> When I was in Canada, I stayed here, no joke:


Fancy.


MO said:


> Damm Halton. I was thinking we could link up but you're not even in Canada at the moment.


Snowcheck


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> Fancy.
> 
> Snowcheck


Snowcheck? What's that?


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> Snowcheck? What's that?


Rain check but in canadian


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> Rain check but in canadian


I'm a dumbass. whats a rain check?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> You stayed in downtown Toronto?



Was there for a conference, about a week


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Was there for a conference, about a week


Did you do anything fun?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> Did you do anything fun?



Hmm not really though I was around for New Year's eve stuff like fireworks


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Was there for a conference, about a week



A long ass conference then.


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

I might come to London. I have cousins there.


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> I'm a dumbass. whats a rain check?


Just means at a later date


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> A long ass conference then.



Putting in work


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> I might come to London. I have cousins there.


London ontario or london london?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> I might come to London. I have cousins there.



Then @DeVision will come too and we have a NF party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> London ontario or london london?


London uk


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Then @DeVision will come too and we have a NF party



Deal, just decide on a date.


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> Just means at a later date


Ight just tell me when you come back.

If you don't mind me asking, where are you right now?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Putting in work



I have "conferences" every week. 

Boring as fuck. And we pay a lot boring ppl to say boring shits.

If ppl knew what we're doing with their money there would be a riot.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> I have "conferences" every week.
> 
> Boring as fuck. And we pay a lot boring ppl to say boring shits.
> 
> *If ppl knew what we're doing with their money* there would be a riot.



Not supposed to tell including salary


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

@T.D.A do you like living in London?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> @T.D.A do you like living in London?



There's things to hate about living here but when you're away from it for a while you do miss things you normally take for granted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

Come live in France manes!


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> There's things to hate about living here but when you're away from it for a while you do miss things you normally take for granted.


Examples?

I love learning about new cities.


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Come live in France manes!


Marie do you live in Paris?


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm taking a nap but I'll be back.


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> Ight just tell me when you come back.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where are you right now?


Back home in trinidad.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> Marie do you live in Paris?



Not anymore. But it's the greatest city I've ever seen (Ok I didn't see that much). 

Though I'm glad I went elswhere, but for other reasons. Where I live I have a big house with a garden and nature everywhere. The air is clean and the landscape is awesome. Plus I have the ocean near my home.

But I kinda miss Paris. 

We have choice to make. 

And I prefer the ocean and nature.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

MO said:


> Examples?
> 
> I love learning about new cities.



Best things are you can get any type of authentic food cuisine here, and you can get anywhere with public transport. 

Also all kinds of events and venues to go to and check out. 

Won't be bored


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not anymore. But it's the greatest city I've ever seen (Ok I didn't see that much).
> 
> Though I'm glad I went elswhere, but for other reasons. Where I live I have a big house with a garden and nature everywhere. The air is clean and the landscape is awesome. Plus I have the ocean near my home.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Good song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> Back home in trinidad.


To escape the snow?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 22, 2019)

Acno said:


> Whats that for a emote?Looks super gay


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2019)

MO said:


> To escape the snow?


Reasons


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> Reasons



'99 problems but a bitch aint one'


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 22, 2019)

T.B.A


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> T.B.A



Sup


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> T.B.A



To Be Annouced 

Let's find names ideas


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> To Be Annouced
> 
> Let's find names ideas



Teach D. Aliens


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

OL Convo Thread: Mother Marie & the House of Lambs


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> OL Convo Thread: Mother Marie & the House of Lambs



She no mother of mine!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> OL Convo Thread: Mother Marie & the House of Lambs



@Kinjin


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> She no mother of mine!



Awww. 

Papa didn't tell you?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

You don't have a word to say here, youngin.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Let's find names ideas


I got some crazy ideas


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> I got some crazy ideas



@Nataly san fixed the problem, but thanks.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Nataly san fixed the problem, but thanks.


Wait what


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Nataly san fixed the problem, but thanks.


That's a terrible name


----------



## Gledania (Oct 22, 2019)

@Kinjin why is dellinger  banned ?

How much time left for pwngoat return ?


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2019)

stop asking bout stuff


----------



## Gledania (Oct 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> stop asking bout stuff





I want to know 


I miss pwngoat


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2019)

You don't need to know


----------



## Gledania (Oct 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> You don't need to know




PwnGoat


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2019)

If you living life to the max say yea


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 22, 2019)

Vote in the drawing contest to get an answer


----------



## Gledania (Oct 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> If you living life to the max say yea



I would hate a life like this  ...

Rather have a work ,a familly and a future.

 Not hoes + Lamborghini.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 22, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Vote in the drawing contest to get an answer



Done. 2 easy


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2019)

A lamborghini could be part of a full life sir


----------



## Gledania (Oct 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> A lamborghini could be part of of full life sir



I don't want people to hate me over it.


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I don't want people to hate me over it.


fuck them

that's why you put a camera on it to record their reactions to watch when you get home


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

You materialist fools!

True wealth is wisdom and love.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> You materialist fools!
> 
> True wealth is wisdom and love.



Yeah, because you eat hugs and smartass phrases.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, because you eat hugs and smartass phrases.



What's the link?

I talk about wealth, not basic needs you baka 

Would you eat Lamborghini and other shits like that?  

Ed:

And wisdom has nothing to do with smartness or phrases. It's a way of life


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2019)

I want  a fucking hug

And a burger


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's the link?
> 
> I talk about wealth, not basic needs you baka
> 
> Would you eat Lamborghini and other shits like that?



The link is that you can't live on wisdom and love. 
Every person is materialistic.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> I want  a fucking hug
> 
> And a burger





I'll keep the burger.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

'The OL mods intentionally leak details to Gledania'


----------



## Kaito (Oct 22, 2019)

Do you still lose post count on convo threads when they get locked?  I'm probably thinking of another forum where that happened though.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The link is that you can't live on wisdom and love.
> Every person is materialistic.



You're confusing being materialistic and having basic needs sir.

Materialism -as physicalism, is about reducing everything to them material properties, denying any other "hidden" dimension. By extention, it applies to ppl who only value material things and no spiritual ones.

Basic knowledge.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Gled asking and demanding too much. XD


----------



## Soca (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'll keep the burger.


Insert korean girl hug here*

Reminder for later



Kaito said:


> Do you still lose post count on convo threads when they get locked?  I'm probably thinking of another forum where that happened though.


Nope


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

@DeVision new poll but this time with mod names.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> You're confusing being materialistic and having basic needs sir.
> 
> Materialism -as physicalism, is about reducing everything to them material properties, denying any other "hidden" dimension. By extention, it applies to ppl who only value material things and no spiritual ones.
> 
> Basic knowledge.



I don't think I am. Wealth is (among other thing) having enough (money) to eat and drink whatever someone will. 

Take Tesla for example. Dude was an alien for the rest of mankind. But still wasn't wealthy.




Soca said:


> Insert korean girl hug here*
> 
> Reminder for later
> 
> ...



I wanted to, but I thought I'd be too late. XD


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't think I am. Wealth is (among other thing) having enough (money) to eat and drink whatever someone will.
> 
> Take Tesla for example. Dude was an alien for the rest of mankind. But still wasn't wealthy.
> 
> ...



As a french maybe I'm confusing being wealthy and being "rich" (same translation in french), both meaning being part of the elite.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> I want  a fucking hug
> 
> And a burger


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I would hate a life like this  ...
> 
> Rather have a work ,a familly and a future.
> 
> Not hoes + Lamborghini.





Have work, family, future and a lamborghini


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Why did she open her jacket like she was about to flash?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How much time left for pwngoat return ?


Iirc Months ago in Discord pwngoat says he'll return in September


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

What about Kiba Inu?


----------



## Kaito (Oct 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> Insert korean girl hug here*
> 
> Reminder for later
> 
> ...


Cool. I haven't been here for quite some time, so I don't know what changes the forum have been through since then.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> As a french maybe I'm confusing being wealthy and being "rich" (same translation in french), both meaning being part of the elite.



Well, I agree with you mostly. All I'm saying, all (almost - I don't know what those monks are doing XD) people are materialistic. Otherwise you'd do everything for free.


----------



## Kaito (Oct 22, 2019)

I've never had a Korean hug.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Very interesting to see the rise in Korean fetish these past few years.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> What about Kiba Inu?


You mean Susan?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why did she open her jacket like she was about to flash?


She wanted to keep her warm, sir.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> You mean Susan?



No Candy.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Done. 2 easy


Pwngoat isn't banned anymore. No strikethrough.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> She wanted to keep her warm, sir.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

@Majin Lu sis, how many CC points do I have left? 

@Kinjin do you remember the laughing panda girl/boy emote? If yes could you find it back or something?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Majin Lu sis, how many CC points do I have left?
> 
> @Kinjin do you remember the laughing panda girl/boy emote? If yes could you find it back or something?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks Majin sis! 

So I still have 31 CC points left. 

Could I get 2 months big ava rights?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm surprised I still have 13 CC points lol


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Thanks Majin sis!
> 
> So I still have 31 CC points left.
> 
> Could I get 2 months big ava rights?


Done.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Inb4 she didn't want it yet. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Majin Lu sis, how many CC points do I have left?
> 
> @Kinjin do you remember the laughing panda girl/boy emote? If yes could you find it back or something?


I do. It was erased for good so can't recover it.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Done.



Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I do. It was erased for good so can't recover it.



Have you any idea how I could find it back on google? I tried "laughing panda emote" but I only got... Laughing pandas...


----------



## Gledania (Oct 22, 2019)

@Flame I reached T.D.A in the poll mister 2nd place


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Have you any idea how I could find it back on google? I tried "laughing panda emote" but I only got... Laughing pandas...



your new ava?


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Flame I reached T.D.A in the poll mister 2nd place


what poll?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> what poll?



This one .... in the OL convo ...


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> your new ava?



Lol no. I just need it. (T'was my fav one)


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This one .... in the OL convo ...


oh wow it's still on?  
for some reason i thought you meant the art thread and i didn't understand what you meant by 2nd place since i didnt enter lol


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> what poll?



Yo Based bro! how are you?


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> Yo Based bro! how are you?


i'm good, feeling like im missing some context here

what do you mean by based?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

gledania's votes don't count cos he bribed them lol


----------



## Gledania (Oct 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> gledania's votes don't count cos he bribed them lol



yours don't count cause you were facing Efege alone at first.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> yours don't count cause you were facing Efege alone at first.



exactly I'd have more votes, if it started the same time lol


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> i'm good, feeling like im missing some context here
> 
> what do you mean by based?



We fullfilled the spiral at the same time bwo!


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2019)

Marie said:


> We fullfilled the spiral at the same time bwo!


oh it says 'based' for gold rep? it says the supreme being for me  

man it should've said "found the One Piece" or something like that. that'd feel more accomplishing lol


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> oh it says 'based' for gold rep? it says the supreme being for me
> 
> man it should've said "found the One Piece" or something like that. that'd feel more accomplishing lol



Pink rep for me.

"Absolutely based" we are. 

Supreme being is fine too though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 22, 2019)

I precise that I don't care about that stupid rep system. 

I'm not that superficial.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Is something different about the staff nicknames that appear on the right side of the homepage screen or is it just me?
I dunno what, but something seems different.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin why is dellinger banned ?



I went on Dellinger's profile and it doesn't show that he's banned. What are you talking about?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2019)

LMAO.

Did you really think you would find out why in the TMF chatbox? How would TMF be able to help you? 

You're a funny guy.  @Gledania


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 22, 2019)

Congrats Nibba @Gledania

You're the first now


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Congrats Nibba @Gledania
> 
> You're the first now


First on what?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> First on what?


Look at the poll


----------



## Gledania (Oct 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Did you really think you would find out why in the TMF chatbox? How would TMF be able to help you?
> 
> You're a funny guy.  @Gledania




I hoped he will intervene tbh tbf


----------



## Gledania (Oct 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Gledania




Lmao !!!


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2019)

@Flame 

dont tell me you checked reddit?


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Flame
> 
> dont tell me you checked reddit?


of course not  

meant i was laughing for few minutes seeing that post. shit was funny


----------



## Gledania (Oct 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Flame
> 
> dont tell me you checked reddit?




Good to see you ended this weird habbit of changing avatars everyday


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Good to see you ended this weird habbit of changing avatars everyday



I lost a bet so I can't. I'm going to be changing my avatar everyday again when it's over.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I lost a bet so I can't. I'm going to be changing my avatar everyday again when it's over.



When ?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

Gledania to send fan mail to Oda asking about forum bans


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> When ?



2020 unfortunately.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> 2020 unfortunately.



No fucking way


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

@A Optimistic loan me some CC points, no interest.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic loan me some CC points, no interest.



Remind me when I wake up in 9 hours.


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> 2020 unfortunately.


i legit have no idea why you agreed. it's a literal nightmare  

and you were so confident at that


----------



## Shrike (Oct 23, 2019)

Ava

Today's the day


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> i legit have no idea why you agreed. it's a literal nightmare
> 
> and you were so confident at that



I really thought I was gonna win.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 23, 2019)

Soon


----------



## Gledania (Oct 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Soon



What is this


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Soon



im off to bed right now and i usually sleep for 10 hours so no rush bro 

goodnight


----------



## Shrike (Oct 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What is this



Just family love.



A Optimistic said:


> im off to bed right now and i usually sleep for 10 hours so no rush bro
> 
> goodnight



10 hours, what are you, a baby?


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Ava
> 
> Today's the day


does it have something to do with your long awaited opinion thread? it's been a whole timeskip now


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2019)

Which one of my posts were deleted and why?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Which one of my posts were deleted and why?



The one where you insult X Drake.

Never mess with Drake


----------



## Steven (Oct 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The one where you insult X Drake.
> 
> Never miss with Drake


Why is Marie banned?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The one where you insult X Drake.
> 
> Never miss with Drake



Mess*


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

@A Optimistic you're clearly in the West coast somewhere  you're about to go to bed while we're at work in the morning.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 23, 2019)

Acno said:


> Why is Marie banned?



She isnt?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Mess*



Stop trying to twist my post to make me look like a fool  I wrote "mess"


Acno said:


> Why is Marie banned?



WUUUT ????


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic you're clearly in the West coast somewhere  you're about to go to bed while we're at work in the morning.



East coast, just on holiday at the moment lmao


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Stop trying to twist my post to make me look like a fool  I wrote "mess"
> 
> 
> WUUUT ????



Nista incident


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Which one of my posts were deleted and why?


That page you posted looked straight out of a Seinen. We got underaged members here


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> That page you posted looked straight out of a Seinen. We got underaged members here



Sorry about that.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> That page you posted looked straight out of a Seinen. We got underaged members here



Namely @Gledania and @Oreki


----------



## Gledania (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Namely @Gledania and @Oreki


Hey now 


I've being reading seinens when you where still drinking your mother's milk.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Sorry about that.



Someone PM me. I want to know now.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2019)

Acno said:


> Why is Marie banned?



Lol wat?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Namely @Gledania and @Oreki


Hey old man


----------



## Steven (Oct 23, 2019)

Underaged n1ggas


----------



## Oreki (Oct 23, 2019)

Outdated old man


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

Oreki is like the OL's son


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

So what do I have to do to have my name up there? Getting to top contributor spot in a week? Lol..
I wouldn't get any votes anyway not even mine , I mean I wouldn't vote for myself either .. eheheh
I only voted Marie becouse she is the only true lady I like up there! XD


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> So what do I have to do to have my name up there? Getting to top contributor spot in a week? Lol..
> I wouldn't get any votes anyway not even mine , I mean I wouldn't vote for myself either .. eheheh
> I only voted Marie becouse she is the only true lady I like up there! XD


You need to increase your haki levels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Namely @Gledania and @Oreki


I see...I gotta be less rude and unhealthy for them too ..but I think been teen is a plus at least in terms of years to live


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> You need to increase your haki levels


You mean the conqueror!?.. yeah ..step by step..I need more adventures


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> You mean the conqueror!?.. yeah ..step by step..I need more adventures


Only by shit posting can you find the answer


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> Only by shit posting can you find the answer


Off course! Lol...that was tacit


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2019)

we really need to come up with a new thread name


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello Nibbas 


How y'all are doing?


----------



## Soca (Oct 23, 2019)

For every minute there isn't a suggestion for a good name I'm gonna change it to a terrible one


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> For every minute there isn't a suggestion for a good name I'm gonna change it to a terrible one


how about Hips Don't Lie    it's a known fact (plus fits with your avy)

been listening to this song the whole day for some reason


----------



## Soca (Oct 23, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Hello Nibbas
> 
> 
> How y'all are doing?


Super good. Gotta get ready to go to work soon 



Flame said:


> how about Hips Don't Lie    it's a known fact (plus fits with your avy)
> 
> been listening to this song the whole day for some reason


All very true. 

Also you been listening to it all day or watching it all day


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 23, 2019)

>listening to mainstream music


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> For every minute there isn't a suggestion for a good name I'm gonna change it to a terrible one


Gledania X Dellinger


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> All very true.
> 
> Also you been listening to it all day or watching it all day


both


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> >listening to mainstream music


this masterpiece is ageless


----------



## Soca (Oct 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> >listening to mainstream music


Don't be dissing mainstream music 

Like this for example. It's awesome 





Trafalgar Rao said:


> Gledania X Dellinger


So we have "Hips don't lie" and "Gledania x Dellinger"

Who's next?



Flame said:


> both


Knew it


----------



## Soca (Oct 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> this masterpiece is ageless


No, sir. This is


That year God blessed all of earth with this magic


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Don't be dissing mainstream music
> 
> Like this for example. It's awesome


Never even heard of these artists before


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> No, sir. This is
> 
> 
> That year God blessed all of earth with this magic


man i swear when i first saw the music video i was sure they're related or something  



Kinjin said:


> Never even heard of these artists before


never heard of Major Lazer? he has these songs as well


you must've heard at least one of them


----------



## Soca (Oct 23, 2019)

Yea they're pretty cool. This is one of my favourites, mainly because Pusha T is on it. That's my boy


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2019)

scratch that, the title should be something about the good ol days  

trip down memory lane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2019)

I heard Major Lazer?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm craving kunafah.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 23, 2019)

What's with you guys posting all these songs here


----------



## Shrike (Oct 23, 2019)

Thread title: 

What are you listening?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2019)

What kinda name is this damnit?

OL Convo Thread: This is Oden's age now


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2019)

Lubrique.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Thread title:
> 
> What are you listening aniki?



Fixed


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'm craving kunafah.



Is that a sort of pizza with lemon?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Is that a sort of pizza with lemon?



Going by his habbits, it's spaghetti with cotton candy.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2019)

Amol said:


> P. S. : Do you read Kingdom by the way?



Only watched the anime.

And the manga was too far from where I left that I gave up, hoping for a new anime season.

I know I should read it but there are too many chapters now.

I've also seen that Shin faced Houken and won?

Anyway, pretty good stuff. I didn't think a war manga would interest me tbh. I'm usually more into magic and cute weebs.

But it's indeed really entertaining.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Going by his habbits, it's spaghetti with cotton candy.



my habbits?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> my habbits?



London habits?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> my habbits?



I knew you'd pick up on that. XD
Eating habbits.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I knew you'd pick up on that. XD
> Eating habbits.



It's cos @Marie's spreading fake news about the pizza and lemon.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's cos @Marie's spreading fake news about the pizza and lemon.



You're fake newsing.

You londonians like jelly, beans, fish and chips and lemon pizzas. 

Admit it!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> You're fake newsing.
> 
> You londonians like jelly, beans, fish and chips and lemon pizzas.
> 
> Admit it!




Fish and chips probably better than any French dish out there.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Fish and chips probably better than any French dish out there.



Really... 

No wonder if we french give "Michelin" stars to all the cooks around the world.

We are the criterium of all foods and dishes, from New York to Tokyo, passing by Madrid, Sao Paulo, Santiago, Sidney, Beijin, and... well. Every serious restaurants everywhere.

No matter the country, any chief would give his waifu to have a Michelin's star. 

But I know you know it. 

You're just salty to live near the haven of all foods while living in hell, eating jelly and lemon pizzas.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Really...
> 
> No wonder if we french give "Michelin" stars to all the cooks around the world.
> 
> ...



Most cuisines > French cuisine. Guaranteed our food choices over here > in France


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Most cuisines > French cuisine. Guaranteed our food choices over here > in France


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2019)

This said me gonna eat a good ol' italian panino with spanish chorizo and greek feta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 23, 2019)

@Black Otaku 

What's up clown, now you come in this section to neg ?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> @Black Otaku
> 
> What's up clown, now you come in this section to neg ?



@Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania



Dellinger have ennemies everywhere.


@Black Otaku is a bruh


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

Zoro already has haki...


----------



## Blacku (Oct 23, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Dellinger have ennemies everywhere.
> 
> 
> @Black Otaku is a bruh


----------



## Amol (Oct 23, 2019)

Marie said:


> Only watched the anime.
> 
> And the manga was too far from where I left that I gave up, hoping for a new anime season.
> 
> ...


Kingdom anime was a mistake. It is very very bad. 
Read manga. It is thousands times better. Anime has outright dropped many crucial plot points. 
And no Shin has never beat Houken. Never. 
Join us on the Millennium forum. It has a good Kingdom community.


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> It's cos @Marie's spreading fake news about the pizza and lemon.


NASA's it's pineapple In the states but I had one Manchester girlfriend that rated spaghetti with lemon


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 24, 2019)

are there any malaysian noobs here that can answer a cooking question I have


----------



## Oreki (Oct 24, 2019)

@Trafalgar Rao you betrayed me by changing the vote


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 24, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> are there any malaysian noobs here that can answer a cooking question I have


Malaysian here 


How can I help ?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Trafalgar Rao you betrayed me by changing the vote


Oh sorry

Just wanted to give Gled the lead


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 24, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Malaysian here
> 
> 
> How can I help ?



What kind of red chilli am I supposed to use in chilli boh. 
I've been trying to make some char kway teow for like a week now but it keeps failing to get the specific spiciness taste im looking for. I googled but all info just says "red chilli" with no species etc.

The one malaysian chick I know is absolutely useless too lol.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 24, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> What kind of red chilli am I supposed to use in chilli boh.
> I've been trying to make some char kway teow for like a week now but it keeps failing to get the specific spiciness taste im looking for. I googled but all info just says "red chilli" with no species etc.
> 
> The one malaysian chick I know is absolutely useless too lol.


Cili Kering bruhh


Idk the English name of it tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 24, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Cili Kering bruhh
> 
> 
> Idk the English name of it tho



Thank you my friend I will try find it in the shops. I live in a small country but all malaysian restaurants that ive tried it at seem to have the same taste so it must be sold here.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2019)

@Trafalgar Rao are you malaysian?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Trafalgar Rao are you malaysian?


Yeah...why?


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 24, 2019)

Candy says...
who is Candy? I finally voted, and did it for her


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>





What's up?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What's up?


Nothing much, just working a bit. 

You?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nothing much, just working a bit.
> 
> You?



I'm sick. So I'm lazy today.


----------



## Steven (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm sick. So I'm lazy today.


Is that venom on your ava?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Acno said:


> Is that venom on your ava?



Yes it is, why?
And why that ava? XD


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Hi



Long time no see.


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Long time no see.


How are you doing ?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> How are you doing ?



Well. Kinda sick, so I'm not so good. XD
How about you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well. Kinda sick, so I'm not so good. XD
> How about you?


I am not feeling well too  but since tomorrow is free for me I can finally relax 

Hope you get well soon


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am not feeling well too  but since tomorrow is free for me I can finally relax
> 
> Hope you get well soon



Also sick?

Finally weekend, huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm sick. So I'm lazy today.



Feel better soon man. 

But try to enjoy your lazy day lol.


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Also sick?
> 
> Finally weekend, huh?


Kinda , yea


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Kinda , yea



Are you Susan, aka Candy?


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Are you Susan, aka Candy?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2019)

Never interacted with Susan on NF?


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Never interacted with Susan on NF?


Yea never interacted with Susan , who is he/she ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 24, 2019)

It's Shiba


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 24, 2019)

Btw what happened to Trolonoa Zoro? 

Banned?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Yeah...why?



Just wondering, cool to have a Malaysian around.

Malaysian cuisine is one of my favs.

There's a really great place in London called Roti King which has the best and relatively well priced malay food. It's a tiny place though so you always have to queue outside for 30 to 40 minutes.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

@Irene ignore those two. Susan is their imaginary friend.


----------



## Flame (Oct 24, 2019)

rare footage of gledania and his friend


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Flame said:


> rare footage of gledania and his friend



Which one is Gled? XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2019)

Flame said:


> rare footage of gledania and his friend



As a former skateboarder who used to no diff myself this way I must protest.

One should never make fun of those who try.


----------



## Flame (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Which one is Gled? XD


fits both in one way or another  



Marie said:


> As a former skateboarder who used to no diff myself this way I must protest.
> 
> One should never make fun of those who try.


trying to skateboard is one thing

suggesting to pee on a rock just because your friend fell down is another


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2019)

Flame said:


> fits both in one way or another
> 
> 
> trying to skateboard is one thing
> ...



I missed that part (or just didn't get it) 

Dude suggested that for real?


----------



## Flame (Oct 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> I missed that part (or just didn't get it)
> 
> Dude suggested that for real?


yeah he tried to comfort his friend by saying they should do something 'gay' to this "damn ass gay ass rock" like peeing on it. he suggested that like twice or 3 times  

go to 1:05


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2019)

Anyway, are there former/current skateboarders here?

My best teen days tbh. 

A true community.

Our "bible" was Larry Clark's "Kids" movie.

A true bomb.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2019)

(Ok Larry Clark is a total perv and a pedo, but "Kids" is a masterpiece)


----------



## Flame (Oct 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> (Ok Larry Clark is a total perv and a pedo, but "Kids" is a masterpiece)


not sure i want to watch the movie now


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2019)

Flame said:


> not sure i want to watch the movie now



Lol.

Go watch it.

It really is good.

Truely my "childhood" (12-15).


----------



## Gledania (Oct 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol.
> 
> Go watch it.
> 
> ...




This is not how you will convince him.

Tell him there is good looking men in it

It always work with Flame


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This is not how you will convince him.
> 
> Tell him there is good looking men in it
> 
> It always work with Flame



There are.

Youngs.

But there are.

I'm still in love with (to?) Casper. Handsome af.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 24, 2019)

Marie said:


> There are.
> 
> Youngs.
> 
> ...




CHIIILLDHOOOOOOD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 24, 2019)

Gledania said:


> This is not how you will convince him.
> 
> Tell him there is good looking men in it
> 
> It always work with Flame


why tf did you edit your original post? 

@everyone that's what he said before editing


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Flame said:


> why tf did you edit your original post?
> 
> @everyone that's what he said before editing


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2019)

Flame said:


> why tf did you edit your original post?
> 
> @everyone that's what he said before editing




Lewdania


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Irene ignore those two. Susan is their imaginary friend.



how dare you


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2019)

Always funny when your own father despise you and you feel like a shit each time you talk to him.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2019)

wtf is going on


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> wtf is going on



Baka


----------



## Kingdom Come (Oct 24, 2019)

Look at that manliness, holy fuck


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

Mihawk>WB


----------



## Oreki (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Irene ignore those two. Susan is their imaginary girlfriend.


Corrected for you


----------



## Flame (Oct 25, 2019)

2k posts


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> 2k posts


How many posts did you lose in the chrolloseum ?


----------



## Flame (Oct 25, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> How many posts did you lose in the chrolloseum ?


overall 7k iirc
i remember you had less than 1k tho, when did you win?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> overall 7k iirc
> i remember you had less than 1k tho, when did you win?


I wont 4k posts from @Rakuyo  just before the chrolloseum closed.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> 2k posts


How many post you bet again


----------



## trance (Oct 25, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> I wont 4k posts from @Rakuyo  just before the chrolloseum closed.



i was gypped, those art points shouldve been mine


----------



## Oreki (Oct 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> overall 7k iirc
> i remember you had less than 1k tho, when did you win?


Wait. you lost around 5K iirc


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 25, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> i was gypped, those art points shouldve been mine


You can have them if you want


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> overall 7k iirc
> i remember you had less than 1k tho, when did you win?


----------



## Flame (Oct 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Wait. you lost around 5K iirc





Acno said:


>


each win = 1k, each lose = 2k. started with 5k. 

won twice (+2k) = 7k
lost one (-2k) = 5k 
won again (+1k) = 6k
lost 5k against Rakuyo = 1k posts


----------



## Gledania (Oct 25, 2019)

You guys are still beting rep ??


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You guys are still beting rep ??



It's over Gled. XD

Btw. @T.D.A tagged you in the alley. Look it up. Fits you perfectly.


----------



## MO (Oct 25, 2019)

I think I just flopped my midterm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 25, 2019)

MO said:


>




It's fine. You will do better next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 26, 2019)

@Kinjin

You can ignore my rep message. The problem has been solved.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 26, 2019)

@Gledania your body parts are safe? you didn't sacrifice any for the votes, right?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 26, 2019)

@A Optimistic 
Don't ignore my rep message. The problem has not  been solved yet. 

Amswer me with a rep message


----------



## Flame (Oct 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @A Optimistic
> Don't ignore my rep message. The problem has not  been solved yet.
> 
> Amswer me with a rep message


whore


----------



## Gledania (Oct 26, 2019)

Flame said:


> whore


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


>


Reported , enjoy the ban troll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 26, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> Reported , enjoy the ban troll




Haters gonna hate. Potatoes gonna potate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Haters gonna hate. Potatoes gonna potate


Save it for the court house


----------



## Nataly (Oct 26, 2019)

Why did I log back in to NF drunk


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Why did I log back in to NF drunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 26, 2019)

I kinda wanna know how the OL would react if I become mod. would they object? @Soca @Kinjin make me a mod for a week.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

MO said:


> I kinda wanna know how the OL would react if I become mod. would they object? @Soca @Kinjin make me a mod for a week.



You have my vote.


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

that extra hour of sleep thanks to daylight saving time ending


----------



## Oreki (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> that extra hour of sleep thanks to daylight saving time ending


What are you? Little kid? Getting happy over one-hour extra sleep


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame got burned. XD


----------



## shaantu (Oct 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What are you? Little kid? Getting happy over one-hour extra sleep


kiddo you don't understand adults tough life


----------



## shaantu (Oct 27, 2019)

and god bless DST


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> and god bless DST



Soon it's over with DST. XD


----------



## shaantu (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Soon it's over with DST. XD


one time they say it's over with DST and other time they say it's not, so right now I'm confused xD


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> one time they say it's over with DST and other time they say it's not, so right now I'm confused xD



I think each contry will decide for their time, but most of them will stop changing after 2021.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> kiddo you don't understand adults tough life


meh ...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I think each contry will decide for their time, but most of them will stop changing after 2021.


Why are the snakes still in-game vs us ??


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 27, 2019)

MO said:


> I kinda wanna know how the OL would react if I become mod. would they object? @Soca @Kinjin make me a mod for a week.


I want to be a Mod too


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Why are the snakes still in-game vs us ??



They're doing it so that it will be sweeter when we win.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What are you? Little kid? Getting happy over one-hour extra sleep


getting an one hour extra sleep will be so satisfying


----------



## Steven (Oct 27, 2019)

MO said:


> I kinda wanna know how the OL would react if I become mod. would they object? @Soca @Kinjin make me a mod for a week.


Yonkoufan as mod?

Sure,lets go


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What are you? Little kid? Getting happy over one-hour extra sleep





DeVision said:


> Flame got burned. XD


it's the opposite, Oreki showed he's still a child after all. who wouldn't be happy to get another hour of sleep?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> it's the opposite, Oreki showed he's still a child after all. who wouldn't be happy to get another hour of sleep?



No it's the opposite opposite. As a child he called you a child.


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No it's the opposite opposite. As a child he called you a child.


he called me a child over being excited of an extra hour of sleep, which makes him a child for not appreciating even the least amount of sleep time you can get

see?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> he called me a child over being excited of an extra hour of sleep, which makes him a child for not appreciating even the least amount of sleep time you can get
> 
> see?



But you, as an adult, should've said: "Yeah, you're right." Then you would've won.


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> But you, as an adult, should've said: "Yeah, you're right." Then you would've won.


but i didn't reply to him, i replied to you, meaning i'm still safe


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> but i didn't reply to him, i replied to you, meaning i'm still safe



You quoted him too.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm outta here... All this flame adult act is putting me to sleep.


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You quoted him too.


so people won't miss the context of my post


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I'm outta here... All this flame adult act is putting me to sleep.


is it already nap time?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> it's the opposite, Oreki showed he's still a child after all. who wouldn't be happy to get another hour of sleep?


For how many hours did you slept including that additional 1 hour


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> so people won't miss the context of my post


----------



## Oreki (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> is it already nap time?


 

That's make Zoro biggest child

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> For how many hours did you slept including that additional 1 hour


about 6 hours 



Oreki said:


> That's make Zoro biggest child


are you new to op? the M3 are all a bunch of children


----------



## Oreki (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> about 6 hours


For how many hours do you usually Sleep



Flame said:


> are you new to op? the M3 are all a bunch of children


I just heard so many rumors about zoro being the most mature member... Guess rumors are fake as expected


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> For how many hours do you usually Sleep


i never sleep, i meditate  



> I just heard so many rumors about zoro being the most mature member... Guess rumors are fake as expected


robin is


----------



## Oreki (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> i never sleep, i meditate


Flame: I had one hour extra sleep
Flame again: I never sleep


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Flame: I had one hour extra sleep
> Flame again: I never sleep


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 27, 2019)

MO said:


> I kinda wanna know how the OL would react if I become mod. would they object? @Soca @Kinjin make me a mod for a week.



I still find that incident hilarious when mysticgohan or something was modded and the demodded after a day after members started a campaign. 
@A Optimistic made a funny manga edit about it. With the scene of Jinbei and co chained up. Do you still have it?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I still find that incident hilarious when mysticgohan or something was modded and the demodded after a day after members started a campaign.
> @A Optimistic made a funny manga edit about it. With the scene of Jinbei and co chained up. Do you still have it?



Wait what?
What happened, and how did I miss it? XD


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I still find that incident hilarious when mysticgohan or something was modded and the demodded after a day after members started a campaign.
> @A Optimistic made a funny manga edit about it. With the scene of Jinbei and co chained up. Do you still have it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wait what?
> What happened, and how did I miss it? XD


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

But was mysticgohan really a short time mod?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> But was mysticgohan really a short time mod?


yea he was a mod for about a day


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> yea he was a mod for about a day





Why did he lose it after a day?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Why did he lose it after a day?


A a lot of people complained about him getting mod 
here's the thread


----------



## Shrike (Oct 27, 2019)

Those were the days


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## MrPopo (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 27, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> A a lot of people complained about him getting mod
> here's the thread


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 27, 2019)

@Professional butt wiper what was your username before?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 27, 2019)

Marie said:


>


2018 had alot of drama


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Professional butt wiper what was your username before?


Mrpopo


----------



## Mariko (Oct 27, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> 2018 had alot of drama



I know...


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 27, 2019)

Need to create some drama before the year ends.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Need to create some drama before the year ends.



Start it Fake news T.D.A

Btw. @Kinjin was that Marco in your drawing?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Start it Fake news T.D.A
> 
> Btw. @Kinjin was that Marco in your drawing?


I must have done a bad job if you have to ask


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I must have done a bad job if you have to ask oiji


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Need to create some drama before the year ends.


Time to release Part 5 of your manga.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Start it Fake news T.D.A
> 
> Btw. @Kinjin was that Marco in your drawing?



Ok first I need you get some dirt/info on Kinjin from Germany.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 27, 2019)

Virgin vs Chad regression


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ok first I need you get some dirt/info on Kinjin from Germany.



That's easy. You need an intern?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I must have done a bad job if you have to ask oiji



was pretty clear it was Marco lol @DeVision is blind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> was pretty clear it was Marco lol @DeVision is blind



Traitor.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 27, 2019)

Huh


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 27, 2019)

Bro.D.A.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 27, 2019)

Pairings in process I see huh...


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hi welcome back, chi non muore si  rivede ..don't know if google can translate that propely lol


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Pairings in process I see huh...



I don't see it. Who?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Who said he liked Jesse Eisenberg's movies? I know I've read it somewhere.


----------



## Soca (Oct 27, 2019)

Happy diwali everyone 



DeVision said:


> Who said he liked Jesse Eisenberg's movies? I know I've read it somewhere.



@Canute87

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> Happy diwali everyone
> 
> 
> 
> @Canute87



Thank you!

I'm watching Batman v Superman. (I know I'm 3 years late - but I had my reasons), and Jesse is really good as LL. And thinking back, I liked all of his movies.


----------



## Soca (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm watching Batman v Superman. (I know I'm 3 years late - but I had my reasons), and Jesse is really good as LL. And thinking back, I liked all of his movies.



He was too jittery imo. Lex is supposed to be a composed calculated dude. I think a better role for him would've been The Riddler. I don't even know why anybody hasn't dont a movie on him before. It would be a slam dunk in the box office if done right.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> He was too jittery imo. Lex is supposed to be a composed calculated dude. I think a better role for him would've been The Riddler. I don't even know why anybody hasn't dont a movie on him before. It would be a slam dunk in the box office if done right.



Yeah, you're probably right about that. I'm no expert in DC. And never liked the Superman cartoon, but I know a bit about LL. But I like his acting.

Don't know much about the riddler too. But I know enough to think it would be a great villain.

EDIT: Wait, wasn't Jim Carrey the Riddler in one of the early Batman movies?


----------



## Soca (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, you're probably right about that. I'm no expert in DC. And never liked the Superman cartoon, but I know a bit about LL. But I like his acting.
> 
> Don't know much about the riddler too. But I know enough to think it would be a great villain.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, wasn't Jim Carrey the Riddler in one of the early Batman movies?


Yea he was in the one with 2 face who was played by tommy lee jones. Completely forgot about that movie, I should watch it again lol


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea he was in the one with 2 face who was played by tommy lee jones. Completely forgot about that movie, I should watch it again lol



You just can't hate Jim Carrey. XD
But it was like 20 years ago? It's probably bad. XD


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who said he liked Jesse Eisenberg's movies? I know I've read it somewhere.



I did.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> I did.



I'm talking to Marc. What movie did you watch?
But yeah. Underrated actor.


----------



## Soca (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You just can't hate Jim Carrey. XD
> But it was like 20 years ago? It's probably bad. XD


Nah the only batman movie I wouldnt be able to watch is the one with catwoman and the penguin. I dont remember anything good about tht flick. At least the one with jim carrey had these gems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 27, 2019)

Marie said:


> Pairings in process I see huh...


GaydaniaXDrake


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah the only batman movie I wouldnt be able to watch is the one with catwoman and the penguin. I dont remember anything good about tht flick. At least the one with jim carrey had these gems



Damn. Look at the movie quality. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah the only batman movie I wouldnt be able to watch is the one with catwoman and the penguin. I dont remember anything good about tht flick. At least the one with jim carrey had these gems



idk, Burton's Batmans definitely weren't as bad as Batman Forever and Batman&Robin
the latter were so fucking awful to watch for me


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> idk, Burton's Batmans definitely weren't as bad as Batman Forever and Batman&Robin
> the latter were so fucking awful to watch for me



I really need to watch them. XD

Btw. why are you dead inside?


----------



## shaantu (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I really need to watch them. XD
> 
> Btw. why are you dead inside?


cuz I don't have any motivation in my life


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> cuz I don't have any motivation in my life



Come on. Don't say that. You're young. Find a motivation.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come on. Don't say that. You're young. Find a motivation.


eating and sleeping is all I want right now


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> eating and sleeping is all I want right now



Well.. What's wrong with that?


----------



## shaantu (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well.. What's wrong with that?


dont wanna be fat


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

shaantu said:


> dont wanna be fat


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Hi there.
We're looking for a life motivation for @shaantu. Any ideas?


----------



## Steven (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hi there.
> We're looking for a life motivation for @shaantu. Any ideas?


Narutoforums


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Acno said:


> Narutoforums


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hi there.
> We're looking for a life motivation for @shaantu. Any ideas?


Just got back from a slava, so I have no idea lol.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Just got back from a slava, so I have no idea lol.



Oh nice. What kind of slava?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh nice. What kind of slava?


Sveta Petka. 

It's my grandparents' slava, so there was a huge feast and a lot of drinks.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sveta Petka.
> 
> It's my grandparents' slava, so there was a huge feast and a lot of drinks.



Yeah, I imagined that.
Probably with lots of rakija. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 27, 2019)

Only I'm Batman


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Šljivovica? XD


Visnjovaca as well. I don't remember really well lol.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Visnjovaca as well. I don't remember really well lol.




Go to sleep. And say no to alcohol!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Go to sleep. And say no to alcohol!


Soon.


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## MO (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>


so you guys ain't even going to consider my Idea.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

MO said:


> so you guys ain't even going to consider my Idea.



Stick with @T.D.A 
He's making a riot, and if it's successful, there's gonna be a place for you, I'm sure.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Croatia vs Serbia



Wait what?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Stick with @T.D.A
> He's making a riot, and if it's successful, there's gonna be a place for you, I'm sure.


Meh I will cause some chaos because of someone that I shall not name that well did something that I shall not tell ...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wait what?


Are you not Croatian?

Hmm ...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>


Why is this AvsY relevant when  Garp destroyed all of them excluding WB that is not only a Yonko but the one and only equal to Roger.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Why is this AvsY relevant when  Garp destroyed all of them excluding WB that is not only a Yonko but the one and only equal to Roger.



Because Garp is OP, imba and doesn't count. GOAT.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Because Garp is OP, imba and doesn't count. GOAT.


And they say i am in the Yonko team were I like WB who is a Yonko only because he wants to and Garp that is above Admirals.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Btw @DeVision  we are spanking some snakes asses this time around?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Btw @DeVision  we are spanking some snakes asses this time around?



I decided yesterday I'm gonna roll a 20!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

\

Zehaha!

@Oreki  this is gold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Dat WB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> \
> 
> Zehaha!
> 
> @Oreki  this is gold


me vs my morning alarm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> \
> 
> Zehaha!
> 
> @Oreki  this is gold


This is my next Avy ... going back to  OG WG!


----------



## Flame (Oct 28, 2019)

@QMS you're gonna buy the new Kakarot game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Flame said:


> @QMS you're gonna buy the new Kakarot game?


Still didn't finish Xenoverse and have yet to play Dragon ball Z


But yes I will buy it not on release but at discount!

I am putting each paycheck away some money for Cyberpunk 2077 that is the only game that I will ever preorder, my first one ever and I am reaching 2k games .


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

The interviewer is from my country but he was subpar!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Still didn't finish Xenoverse and have yet to play Dragon ball Z
> 
> But yes I will buy it not on release but at discount!
> 
> I am putting each paycheck away some money for Cyberpunk 2077 that is the  only game that I will ever preorder, my first one ever and I am reaching 2k games .



Where are you from and what are you doing for a living? XD


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where are you from and what are you doing for a living? XD


Romania and I are in the middle management of an IT firm ...

I can buy it 60EUR at any paycheck but I don't want to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

@Flame   this is my stream account:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Still didn't finish Xenoverse and have yet to play Dragon ball Z
> 
> 
> But yes I will buy it not on release but at discount!
> ...


what do you mean you didn't finish XV? the story mode? it's pretty short


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

slavic power


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

oh wait are Romanian Slavic too because I'm not sure lol


----------



## Flame (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Flame   this is my stream account:


wait you buy games before finishing other ones? why lol


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> oh wait are Romanian Slavic too because I'm not sure lol


Nope, they are descendants of Romans like Spain, France, Italy, Portugal!

So Latin origins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Flame said:


> wait you buy games before finishing other ones? why lol


I finished many games before ... from these.

Because I can ... I don't have time to play!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Flame said:


> wait you buy games before finishing other ones? why lol


I buy them when they are cheep, the latest DB game bough it for 7.2EUR vs 60EUR.


----------



## Flame (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> I finished many games before ... from these.
> 
> Because I can ... I don't have time to play!


well if you don't have time to play why not save the money then? are you planning on playing and finishing every game on that list? it's gonna take forever


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Nope, they are descendants of Romans like Spain, France, Italy, Portugal!
> 
> So Latin origins


that makes sense


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Flame said:


> are you planning on playing and finishing every game on that list? it's gonna take forever


Maybe, who knows as I said I have already finished many games and I like to buy them ultra cheap.

I am good at that.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Flame said:


> save the money then


I am doing that this is just a hoby that I have yet yo part with, been doing this for 22 year or so.
This is almost as old as watching anime started with Digimon in 1995.

I spent like 2000 EUR in the last month on redecorating the house I can indulge myself in 10$ per mounts on games.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

geez, in about an hour I'm leaving for another a week long 'business trip'
I really hate it


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> geez, in about an hour I'm leaving for another a week long 'business trip'


Then become on anterprenor and spent 12-14h per day doing that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd love to say in my cozy room 
now I'll have to sleep in one room with three 30-40 y/o dudes


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> now I'll have to sleep in one room with three 30-40 y/o dudes


You are a male so meh.
What if those are 30-40 years old onechans


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Flame said:


> inishing every game on that list? it's gonna take forever


I don't think so I will manage that the games i like mean 100's of h for me:

250h TW3;
DS1 150;
ELEX 150;
etc.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> You are a male so meh.
> What if those are 30-40 years old onechans


its just gonna be all about drinking and sleeping (but maybe there won't be a drinking since there was an accident in the company recently)
and won't feel comfortable with watching some anime as they are rather old-fashioned people and will consider me as some kind of pervent 
but I'll get a 3-man room, with me, my brother and someone else


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> they are rather old-fashioned people and will consider me as some kind of pervent


Well you are you, loli lover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Well you are you, lolicon lover


"hey man, what are you watching, cartoons? and some baby girls?? what are you, 10???"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> "hey man, what are you watching, cartoons? and some baby girls?? what are you, 10???"


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> I don't think so I will manage that the games i like mean 100's of h for me:
> 
> 250h TW3;
> DS1 150;
> ...


@Flame 


I appreciate any pitty subs


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes, baby ... road to 1B it might be possible.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes, baby ... road to 1B it might be possible.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 28, 2019)

The trio is almost complete. We need catzaru @Neo Arcadia


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> oiji
> 
> The trio is almost complete. We need catzaru @Neo Arcadia


NO WB CAT NOW!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> oiji
> 
> The trio is almost complete. We need catzaru @Neo Arcadia





Make him transparent.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2019)

It's almost my birthday. 

 

In like 7 hours.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's almost my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> In like 7 hours.



Slava - day rest - birthday. Damn. Tough schedule. XD
22. So young.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

Who wants to join my Rebel Alliance?


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

I don't


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Make him transparent.


Nice. Where is it from? Did Neo make this one too?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I don't



Siding with the oppressors. Smart


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Nice. Where is it from? Did Neo make this one too?



I did it in paint.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who wants to join my Rebel Alliance?



That's all? No description, no nothing?


----------



## MO (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

MO said:


>



Still no mod? 

Did the results of your exam come out?


----------



## MO (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Still no mod?
> 
> Did the results of your exam come out?


Not but ik I flopped.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

MO said:


> Not but ik I flopped.



What now? Is there a 2nd chance?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

Life doesn't give second chance


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

I haven't watched the Joker but the joker in that movie did really outdone Heath Ledger as Joker?


----------



## MO (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What now? Is there a 2nd chance?


There is a final exam.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Still didn't finish Xenoverse and have yet to play Dragon ball Z
> 
> 
> But yes I will buy it not on release but at discount!
> ...


I played the Xenoverse and got bored really easily from that game and I also realize that fighting game of that sort is not my taste... lol


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

MO said:


> There is a final exam.



Was it one specific course or general?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's all? No description, no nothing?



We'll elect our own mods, voted in by the people for the people.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I haven't watched the Joker but the joker in that movie did really outdone Heath Ledger as Joker?


For me YES!

Also, it is a grittier Joker and it is approaching the 900M with a budget of 55M!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

Under the Rebel Alliance regime @MO could be voted in as mod, he would not be systematically prevented from reaching the top.

Join the Alliance.


----------



## MO (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Under the Rebel Alliance regime @MO could be voted in as mod, he would not be systematically prevented from reaching the top.
> 
> Join the Alliance.


lets start the revolution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

MO said:


> lets start the revolution.



let's come up with a name


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

You should call yourself the capslocks. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You should call yourself the capslocks. XD



Are you joining us?


----------



## MO (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> let's come up with a name


Yess. What should we call ourselves.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

MO said:


> Yess. What should we call ourselves.



B.A.N.E

*B*ringing *A*narchy to *N*F's *E*lite


----------



## MO (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> B.A.N.E
> 
> *B*ringing *A*narchy to *N*F's *E*lite


This is a great name.

Their time is up.


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

Everyone vote for candy on the poll. Otherwise I will do what is necessary and make it the only option.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Everyone vote for candy on the poll. Otherwise I will do what is necessary and make it the only option.



This Candy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Everyone vote for candy on the poll. Otherwise I will do what is necessary and make it the only option.


Who's candy?


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This Candy?



Yes.



Oreki said:


> Who's candy?



Everyone's. Candy loves us all universally.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> B.A.N.E
> 
> *B*ringing *A*narchy to *N*F's *E*lite


Who do you even consider NF's Elite


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

It's me of course


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Who do you even consider NF's Elite



It's candy. The poll will soon reflect this.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's. Candy loves us all universally.



How dare you?


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How dare you?



I will do what is necessary.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I will do what is necessary.


Can you offer me this power for one day


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I will do what is necessary.



I like my Candy more. You can keep yours.


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can you offer me this power for one day



The power of candy? You need only look deep inside yourself on Halloween night.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> The power of candy? You need only look deep inside yourself on Halloween night.


The power of mod


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> B.A.N.E
> 
> *B*ringing *A*narchy to *N*F's *E*lite


I will be your sword


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> The power of candy? You need only look deep inside yourself on Halloween night.


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The power of mod



Roll twelve twenty sided dice twice, and if the total is over 500, I'll run it by Soca.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

A mod trolling.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Roll twelve twenty sided dice twice, and if the total is over 500, I'll run it by Soca.


If you roll the dice of one face and got 2 I am gonna forget that mod position even exist


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2019)

Wat's going on here


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> If you roll the dice of one face and got 2 I am gonna forget that mod position even exist



It seems we've reached an impasse.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wat's going on here



We set up a group called B.A.N.E


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We set up a group called B.A.N.E



About?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> About?



rebelling against the NF elites i.e mods


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> rebelling against the NF elites i.e mods



Aww.

Ok.

How are they an elite though? Arn't they just random members with minor moderation privileges?


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

f
u
c
k

c
a
n
d
y


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

it was nice to meet you guys


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> it was nice to meet you guys


What's wrong?


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What's wrong?


my previous post is gonna get me in trouble so I'm saying goodbye just in case


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> my previous post is gonna get me in trouble so I'm saying goodbye just in case




I don't think it will.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Aww.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> How are they an elite though? Arn't they just random members with minor moderation privileges?



that's what they want you to think


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

Ahahah....come on its Halloween timeeeeee!... there you go...good music for your ears


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> rebelling against the NF elites i.e mods


Ama no Murakumo...


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Ama no Murakumo...


I wanna know who's Reyleight ?...and also who was the pirate king Roger!.. now deceased obviously... lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> that's what they want you to think


I see so either a Ravenclaw or Slytherin..


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> my previous post is gonna get me in trouble so I'm saying goodbye just in case


@Etherborn Doesn't have the power to ban anyone... you can look down on candy without an issues


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

All we care is Halloween! A trick to remember...


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Etherborn Doesn't have the power to ban anyone... you can look down on candy without an issues



I don't need to ban anyone, you all know in your hearts that candy is what's up.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Aww.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> How are they an elite though? Arn't they just random members with minor moderation privileges?


Nah.. T.D.A already have been knocked out by Mods Conqueror haki once. He wants revenge but other mods denied his vengeance, now he's on the path to go against all mods.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I don't need to ban anyone, you all know in your hearts that candy is what's up.


Now candy has my vote... what will I get?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 28, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I wanna know who's Reyleight ?...and also who was the pirate king Roger!.. now deceased obviously... lol


T.D.A. is.

I fodderized Drake (Gledania), Hawkins (Acno), Apoo (Flame) and Urouge (DeVision) prior to our battle.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> T.D.A. is.
> 
> I fodderized Drake (Gledania), Hawkins (Acno), Apoo (Flame) and Urouge (DeVision) prior to our battle.



You wish dude. I GOATrp.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

Luffy(Oreki) is not in the list that's a good sign for those who got fodderized.. they still have hope


----------



## shaantu (Oct 28, 2019)

I ask you all to stop fighting and rebelling, so we can have our little place peaceful again 
we don't need any victims here


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Now candy has my vote... what will I get?



I'm kinda just making this up as I go along. How about you roll a six sided die and I rep you the number of times on the die.


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> T.D.A. is.
> 
> I fodderized Drake (Gledania), Hawkins (Acno), Apoo (Flame) and Urouge (DeVision) prior to our battle.


Eheheh I see...nice one...but then who was Roger back then?..


DeVision said:


> You wish dude. I GOATrp.


I can tell vision feeling like an Oden lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I'm kinda just making this up as I go along. How about you roll a six sided die and I rep you the number of times on the die.


Can I? Lmaooo


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I'm kinda just making this up as I go along. How about you roll a six sided die and I rep you the number of times on the die.


Not a bad deal.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I can tell vision feeling like an Oden lol



Oden can only wish to have the awesomeness of Garp.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Inb4 Ether trolls them both with 5 reps of 1 rep point.


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I ask you all to stop fighting and rebelling, so we can have our little place peaceful again
> we don't need any victims here


True...expecially now that some has come to second Life with a blessing... XD


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Inb4 Ether trolls them both with 5 reps of 1 rep point.


It's a free rep so it doesn't matter lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Inb4 Ether trolls them both with 5 reps of 1 rep point.


He can give some candy rep for free like I do..why not? it Halloween candy timeeee!


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Can I? Lmaooo



It's only if you vote for candy, this ain't no free real estate.


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> It's only if you vote for candy, this ain't no free real estate.


I see..can I change again after and give it to Marie again ?Kappa


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oden can only wish to have the awesomeness of Garp.


Yeah can't deny that but you can't be Garp you ain't working for the government!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Yeah can't deny that but you can't be Garp you ain't working for the government!



Neither is Garp. He's just using the privileges, eats cookies and drinks their tea.


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I see..can I change again after and give it to Marie again ?Kappa



As long as you don't complain about the 5 negs. Kappa


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

@Etherborn Thank you.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2019)

Marie: 4 votes.

Who the bitch who suppressed his vote please?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Marie: 4 votes.
> 
> Who the bitch who suppressed his vote please?



Oreki?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Marie: 4 votes.
> 
> Who the bitch who suppressed his vote please?


If I am correct it was @DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> If I am correct it was @DeVision



I still didn't vote. My vote is expensive.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I still didn't vote. My vote is expensive.


Don't lie. you voted marie and then unvoted her while ago


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Don't lie. you voted marie and then unvoted her while ago



And to think I had you under my wing. Now you betray me?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Don't lie. you voted marie and then unvoted her while ago



From now on I'll call you Squardo.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And to think I had you under my wing. Now you betray me?


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> From now on I'll call you Squardo.



Does that mean you still love him?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Does that mean you still love him?



Exactly. 
I'm a great person.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2019)

I don't care anyway.

@Gin + @Santi votes >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> I don't care anyway.
> 
> @Gin + @Santi votes >>>>>>>>>>>>>




Who's OVER 9000?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who's OVER 9000?



Suzan?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> Suzan?



Nah.. T.D.A would've gotten her vote.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> T.D.A. is.
> 
> I fodderized Drake (Gledania), Hawkins (Acno), Apoo (Flame) and Urouge (DeVision) prior to our battle.



*It's here: T.D.A vs Kinjin (ANIME Version) with Subtitles!

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice one! XD


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nice one! XD


What did you say to TD?


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

Marie said:


> I don't care anyway.
> 
> @Gin + @Santi votes >>>>>>>>>>>>>


So I can change my vote for ya!? Since you don't care anyway... XD


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> What did you say to TD?



That's a secret.


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Does that mean you still love him?


How much do you sell the vote for candy ether?


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's a secret.


Still hot to decide which role I am gonna get? Maybe karazu of the revo or Sabo since I am always on fire lol


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 28, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> How much do you sell the vote for candy ether?



I mean, you rolled a 5, so that's 5 reps.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin vs the OL is my new series


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Kinjin vs the OL is my new series



What is the frequency of "chapters" we can expect?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What is the frequency of "chapters" we can expect?



Depends on demand. Let's see how people take this first one.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Depends on demand. Let's see how people take this first one.



I'll await @Kinjin's comment.


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> *It's here: T.D.A vs Kinjin (ANIME Version) with Subtitles!
> 
> *




This is amazing. I lost it when DeVision appeared


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 28, 2019)

Kinjin's power is unlimited.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 29, 2019)

I just only see the "Were Batman" thread title lol nice one, I have the copyright to the name however I will let you become one in a day if you all rep me


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> I just only see the "Were Batman" thread title lol nice one, I have the copyright to the name however I will let you become one in a day if you all rep me



I'm Batman


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'm Batman


@Bruce Wayne is your dupe?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> @Bruce Wayne is your dupe?



Na I killed Bruce Wayne and became the true Dark Knight


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Na I killed Bruce Wayne and became the true Dark Knight


there is no such thing.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy birthday lewd man. @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> there is no such thing.


DK is the initials for both Don King and Dark Knight 

it's also pronounced DIK for those who wondered


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 29, 2019)

@Flame wait for the new Batman movie, it will surpass the Joker. B-man will fodderize Joker-like he always used to.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Light D Lamperouge  



Shanks > Mihawk though.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy birthday @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy birthday @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## shaantu (Oct 29, 2019)

Hb @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> Happy Birthday @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> 
> 
> Shanks > Mihawk though.





Oreki said:


> Happy birthday @Light D Lamperouge





Trafalgar Rao said:


> Happy Birthday @Light D Lamperouge





Professional butt wiper said:


> Happy birthday @Light D Lamperouge





shaantu said:


> Hb @Light D Lamperouge



What about telling him on his profile page instead of spamming this thread


----------



## Oreki (Oct 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> What about telling him on his profile page instead of spamming this thread


You just wasted one post by telling this... you could have just wish him in that one post


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> What about telling him on his profile page instead of spamming this thread



Wow why are you hating on @Light D Lamperouge 

Do you guys have history?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> What about telling him on his profile page instead of spamming this thread


It's a norm here when someone had a birthday we greet them here.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Oct 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> What about telling him on his profile page instead of spamming this thread


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Happy birthday lewd man. @Light D Lamperouge


Thank you lubrique man. 



Don King said:


> Happy Birthday @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> 
> 
> Shanks > Mihawk though.



Thank you. 

>=



Oreki said:


> Happy birthday @Light D Lamperouge



Thank you. 



Trafalgar Rao said:


> Happy Birthday @Light D Lamperouge



Thank you lewd man. 



Professional butt wiper said:


> Happy birthday @Light D Lamperouge



Thank you. 



shaantu said:


> Hb @Light D Lamperouge



Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> *It's a norm here* when someone had a birthday we greet them here.



It should be a perm ban level crime. 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thank you lubrique man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy birthday man.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 29, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge Srecan rodjendan!


----------



## Shrike (Oct 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> What about telling him on his profile page instead of spamming this thread



Why so negative girl, it's not like you


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> It should be a perm ban level crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday man.



Thank you very much.



Shrike said:


> @Light D Lamperouge Srecan rodjendan!



Hvala brate.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Why so negative girl, it's not like you



Maybe it's her BD too?


----------



## Shrike (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Maybe it's her BD too?



Everyday is @Marie  birthday


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Everyday is @Marie  birthday



Oh.. See!

Happy birthday @Marie


----------



## Gledania (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy birthday @Marie


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

Bruce Wayne viewing this thread.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. See!
> 
> Happy birthday @Marie





Gledania said:


> Happy birthday @Marie





Thanks.


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Thanks.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> What about telling him on his profile page instead of spamming this thread


Dont tell me what to do


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Dont tell me what to do





In your room son. No halloween for you this year. 

Smh.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> In your room son. No halloween for you this year.
> 
> Smh.


I don't have mother, she abandoned me 
Besides, I don't celebrate Halloween


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

Congrats on the wedding


----------



## Oreki (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy birthday little sis @Marie


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Congrats on the wedding


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2019)

@shaantu 


*Spoiler*: __ 



(Hope you're telling the truth though, it's a damn serious issue)


----------



## shaantu (Oct 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> @shaantu
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It's okay I had to move on and I did


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 29, 2019)

Can someone explain this time like to me?

Oden joined Roger pirates went back to wano but Kaido was waiting for him and wanted a poneglphy?  But wouldn’t roger be alive ? So no one piece


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 29, 2019)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Can someone explain this time like to me?
> 
> Oden joined Roger pirates went back to wano but Kaido was waiting for him and wanted a poneglphy?  But wouldn’t roger be alive ? So no one piece


Most likely happened after Rodger was killed.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Can someone explain this time like to me?
> 
> Oden joined Roger pirates went back to wano but Kaido was waiting for him and wanted a poneglphy?  But wouldn’t roger be alive ? So no one piece



Roger died 24 years ago. Oden was boiled 20 years ago. So Kaido came  (probably) 4 years after Oden went back to Wano.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 29, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> Most likely happened after Rodger was killed.





DeVision said:


> Roger died 24 years ago. Oden was boiled 20 years ago. So Kaido came  (probably) 4 years after Oden went back to Wano.


Ah ok thank you guys


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge happy bar mitzvah lewd man


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Light D Lamperouge happy bar mitzvah lewd man


Thank you lewd man. Lubrique.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

♡ can you feel my heart? ♡


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 29, 2019)

The Oden flashbacks will be around 12 chapters. Calling it now.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

El Hermano said:


> The Oden flashbacks will be around 12 chapters. Calling it now.



Why the convo thread?


----------



## shaantu (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Roger died 24 years ago. Oden was boiled 20 years ago. So Kaido came  (probably) 4 years after Oden went back to Wano.


typical pussy move after the real king died


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy bday you lubrique lewd man.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Happy bday you lubrique lewd man.


Thank you, Lewdjin.


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why the convo thread?


Just to call it and see if I was right.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

shaantu said:


> typical pussy move after the real king died



Last time I checked Roger was never Shogun of Wano.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Last time I checked Roger was never Shogun of Wano.



Neither was Oden.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Neither was Oden.



What's that got to do with Kaido being a pussy?


----------



## shaantu (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Last time I checked Roger was never Shogun of Wano.


and? Kaido would never go after Oden or any other PK's crewmember while Roger being alive


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

shaantu said:


> and? Kaido would never go after Oden or any other PK's crewmember while Roger being alive



There's no basis for this viewpoint. From what we know of Kaido, he's a suicidal war-mongering maniac. If he was willing to go to Marineford, pretty sure he would for Wano.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> There's no basis for this viewpoint. From what we know of Kaido, he's a suicidal war-mongering maniac. If he was willing to go to Marineford, pretty sure he would for Wano.


Nah he suffered PTSD very hard after Rocks got destroyed by Roger and Garp


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

El Hermano said:


> Just to call it and see if I was right.


esto es el fin, El Hermano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What's that got to do with Kaido being a pussy?



I dunno. I thought he was a dragon-oni?


----------



## MO (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

MO said:


>



Why you crying?


----------



## MO (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Why you crying?


I think I flopped my math test. I study hard for it too. Uni is really fucking me in the ass right now


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2019)

MO said:


> I think I flopped my math test. I study hard for it too. *Uni is really fucking me in the ass right now *


----------



## Soca (Oct 29, 2019)

She's so fucking cute


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

MO said:


> I think I flopped my math test. I study hard for it too. Uni is really fucking me in the ass right now



Need help?


----------



## MO (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Need help?


How you going to help me?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2019)

MO said:


> I think I flopped my math test. I study hard for it too. Uni is really fucking me in the ass right now


----------



## MO (Oct 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> She's so fucking cute


No she's not.


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> She's so fucking cute


Young BM as well


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> She's so fucking cute



what if she's a guy, you never know nowadays


----------



## Soca (Oct 29, 2019)

Every day I want to pick up the phone and tell you that you're everything I need and morrrrrreeeeeeee   
If only I could find you   
Like a cold summer afternoon, like the snow coming down in june  
Like a wedding without a groom, I'm missing youuuuuuuuu


----------



## MO (Oct 30, 2019)

Damm John witherspoon is gone. He was awesome in the boondocks.


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2019)

MO said:


> Damm John witherspoon is gone. He was awesome in the boondocks.


he WHAT


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> esto es el fin, El Hermano


I mean, I think I nailed the date of when Act 3 will end when we talked a while back.


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2019)

El Hermano said:


> I mean, I think I nailed the date of when Act 3 will end when we talked a while back.


2*  

yeah pretty much. now let's hope act 3 won't be nearly as long as act 2 because if so...


----------



## Izaya X (Oct 30, 2019)

Happy birthday @Marie 
Celebrate harder than you can!


----------



## El Hermano (Oct 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> 2*
> 
> yeah pretty much. now let's hope act 3 won't be nearly as long as act 2 because if so...


Oops.

It shouldnt be as long. Act 2 should be the slowest one in terms of pacing.


----------



## trance (Oct 30, 2019)

Professional butt wiper said:


> You can have them if you want



i was just shitposting dude

you won them fair and square now use them and get a badass big ava of garp


----------



## MO (Oct 30, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Marie


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Zoro fans don't stick together it seems.

Happy birthday TheWiggian. 

To the rest of you. Good evening. How you feeling?


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2019)

Happy Marie-Day @Marie


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Zoro fans don't stick together it seems.
> 
> Happy birthday TheWiggian.
> 
> To the rest of you. Good evening. How you feeling?



what do you mean?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> what do you mean?



It's his BD, and no one cared..


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> what do you mean?



Will your new series continue? XD


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween


----------



## MO (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## MO (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2019)

On the way to work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> On the way to work



Go to work. Don't be late. 

Btw. I see "my" building.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Go to work. Don't be late.
> 
> Btw. I see "my" building.



Don't worry I got in before 9. 

Which one is your building?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Don't worry I got in before 9.
> 
> Which one is your building?



I don't belive you. XD


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

*Happy Halloween*


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Is that pumpkinmon? XD


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm outside @DeVision 's building:



Should I vandalise it?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is that pumpkinmon? XD


Only thing matters that it suit the theme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'm outside @DeVision 's building:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I vandalise it?



I like A1 more. XD


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2019)

Just watched the Joker.

Generally over wanked movies deceive me a lot, but this one was really good.

Can't wait for the "Batman" version -cause no way there's no one.

I hope an hegelian trilogy.

-Thesis: Joker

-Antithesis: Batman

-Synthesis: Batman vs Joker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 31, 2019)

@Gledania Is this you?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 31, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> @Gledania Is this you?



Nope. I'm white.


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Nope. I'm white.



I see. I guess @Flame just overreacted when the bear got too close. He must have thought it was you.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I see. I guess @Flame just overreacted when the bear got too close. He must have thought it was you.


i mean, this is what gled looks like



you gotta admit that bear in the video resembles him. can ya blame me?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Nope. I'm white.



The infamous white bear, worthing one platinum coin?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Nope. I'm white.


HOW DARE YOU BE WHITE IN THIS TIME AND AGE YOU DISGUSTING PIG


----------



## Gledania (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> HOW DARE YOU BE WHITE IN THIS TIME AND AGE YOU DISGUSTING PIG


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

oh my god, I bought potato chips so I could eat it tomorrow as shops are closed because of holiday
then I went outside for literally 10 minutes and when I came back my potato chips were gone
it turned out some kids came with trick or treat and because there was no candy in the house, my family gave them my potato chips


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> oh my god, I bought potato chips so I could eat it tomorrow as shops are closed because of holiday
> then I went outside for literally 10 minutes and when I came back my potato chips were gone
> it turned out some kids came with trick or treat and because there was no candy in the house, my family gave them my potato chips



I'll give you my pringles.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> oh my god, I bought potato chips so I could eat it tomorrow as shops are closed because of holiday
> then I went outside for literally 10 minutes and when I came back my potato chips were gone
> it turned out some kids came with trick or treat and because there was no candy in the house, my family gave them my potato chips


This is really a sad story...


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'll give you my pringles.


omggggggggg, dont make me jealous
Pringles here in Poland are literally shit, there are only basic flavours like pepper, onion or salt :/
but my friends will come from UK and Germany on Christmas and I ordered lots of Pringles


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

pringles is based  

>when your country doesn't celebrate halloween so you don't have to give any candy to no damn kid


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> omggggggggg, dont make me jealous
> Pringles here in Poland are literally shit, there are only basic flavours like pepper, onion or salt :/
> but my friends will come from UK and Germany on Christmas and I ordered lots of Pringles



I have this type.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> pringles is based
> 
> >when your country doesn't celebrate halloween so you don't have to give any candy to no damn kid


it was the first time kids came with Halloween trick or treat
mom said there were so small and cute she couldn't refuse them


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I have this type.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
GIVE IT TO ME


----------



## Gledania (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> it was the first time kids came with Halloween trick or treat
> mom said there were so small and cute she couldn't refuse them



How did you react ?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> when your country doesn't celebrate halloween so you don't have to give any candy to no damn kid



No kid ever came to me. I live in belgium


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How did you react ?


react to what


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> GIVE IT TO ME





It's close as it can get. XD


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No kid ever came to me. I live in belgium


----------



## Gledania (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> react to what



When she told you she gave them the potatoes.



You will pay for this bitch.


You will fucking pay for this


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's close as it can get. XD


I got only this


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> When she told you she gave them the potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I felt sad but then she said kids were really happy when they got big bag of potato chips instead of potato
I still am sad, but a bit less


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Get rid of the cigarretes.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

isn't camel an expensive brand?


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Get rid of the cigarretes.


absolutely not, they are one of the few things that bring me joy in my life


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> isn't camel an expensive brand?


85% of the price are taxes anyway xD


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Get rid of the cigarretes.


You smoke?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You smoke?



Never. I poison myself with soda, sweets, chips and fast food.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Never. I poison myself with soda, sweets, chips and fast food.


Have you tried though?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Have you tried though?



Nah. Not my thing.
Didn't try weed. Didn't smoke. No other drugs.
Alcohol only occasionally. But then I get wasted.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. Not my thing.
> Didn't try weed. Didn't smoke. No other drugs.
> Alcohol only occasionally. But then I get wasted.


So you never smoked once in your life? Wow xD

I might try alcohol a bit when I get 18 lol


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So you never smoked once in your life? Wow xD
> 
> I might try alcohol a bit when I get 18 lol



Nope. Well I did. But passiv. XD

Don't. Trust me it's not worth it. XD


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nope. Well I did. But passiv. XD
> 
> Don't. Trust me it's not worth it. XD


not after first 5 times


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nope. Well I did. But passiv. XD
> 
> Don't. Trust me it's not worth it. XD


Even I know it's not worth though I am not sure about trying I want to stay away from bad habits as much as I can


----------



## Gledania (Oct 31, 2019)

Alcohool is disgusting most of the time. The few times I managed to get drunk I posted weird shit in the forum.

I don't think I would do it again. Never touched weed or cigarette.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> not after first 5 times



Wait till you're 30.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

Last time I smoked pot 4 years ago
I feel like I grew up from it


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wait till you're 30.


it depends on how much do you drink
since I graduated in July I got wasted very hard 3 times maybe? now its 2-3 beers during weekends when back in my college days I was drinking 4-5 beers per day :
but now I feel like I'm more resistant to alcohol


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> it depends on how much do you drink
> since I graduated in July I got wasted very hard 3 times maybe? now its 2-3 beers during weekends when back in my college days I was drinking 4-5 beers per day :
> but now I feel like I'm more resistant to alcohol



I was resistant to alcohol a long time ago.
Nowdays 2 beer are enough. XD


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

oh I just noticed I have a gold bar rep already 
when did that happen


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> oh I just noticed I have a gold bar rep already
> when did that happen



Look it up. 4M is the bar. I want to know if it was me. XD


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> oh I just noticed I have a gold bar rep already
> when did that happen


since you sold your soul and died inside


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> since you sold your soul and died inside


my soul is pure and unsellable 



DeVision said:


> Look it up. 4M is the bar. I want to know if it was me. XD


I have 4,5M so it would take too long to check xD


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> my soul is pure and unsellable
> 
> 
> I have 4,5M so it would take too long to check xD



@Flame is the gold bar 4M or 4.5M?


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Flame is the gold bar 4M or 4.5M?


why u asking me i'm spiral gang  

4.5 tho


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> why u asking me i'm spiral gang
> 
> 4.5 tho



Spiral is stupid, and lame. 
Thank you.

So @shaantu it's 4.5M for gold.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I got only this



Ah a fellow smoker. 


Marlboro reds are my brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Spiral is stupid, and lame.
> Thank you.
> 
> So @shaantu it's 4.5M for gold.


unfortunately it wasn't you 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ah a fellow smoker.
> 
> 
> Marlboro reds are my brand.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

anyway rep is a meaningless number for me, it doesn't matter how much you get it but from whom you get it


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> anyway rep is a meaningless number for me, it doesn't matter how much you get it but from whom you get it



Wait ... but you said :



shaantu said:


> Because I'm not ashamed to admit I'm a repwhore


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

@Kinjin will there be an event this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wait ... but you said :


 got exposed


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

but tbh I don't give a shit about my rep. I wouldn't care if it got cleared


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Wait ... but you said :


I'm surprised this isn't a fake quote lol



DeVision said:


> @Kinjin will there be an event this week.


Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I'm surprised this isn't a fake quote lol



Me too. XD



Kinjin said:


> Maybe. Maybe not.



You're such a tease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 31, 2019)

Let's not get impatient


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2019)

5million rep on the line


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Let's not get impatient oiji



So there will.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2019)

We should have a member v member contest


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We should have a member v member contest



That would be interesting.
But IIRC it's a WCI event (hunger games setup?) next. Might be wrong tho.


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

god, I just remembered that Marines vs Pirates game, it was so frustrating not being able to climb in ranks because I was losing every single fight
I think I never even reached Grand Line


----------



## Gledania (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> god, I just remembered that Marines vs Pirates game, it was so frustrating not being able to climb in ranks because I was losing every single fight
> I think I never even reached Grand Line




I sucked in ALL games so far.

In wano game I killed no body. I was camping sleeping eating until I got killed by bees.

In marine game I barely past throught east blue.

This time I got defeated first bloc in DR contest.

Oh and in the pirate hunt , I captured nobody while aiming hawkins.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 31, 2019)

@DeVision explain the raiting ser


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I sucked in ALL games so far.
> 
> In wano game I killed no body. I was camping sleeping eating until I got killed by bees.
> 
> ...


what was the Wano game? I don't remember if I participated there


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @DeVision explain the raiting ser



Read it again. I won't say anything. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2019)

let's have a mma match


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> what was the Wano game? I don't remember if I participated there



Does King punch say anything to you?


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Does King punch say anything to you?


was it that crazy RNG game where I died the moment the game has started?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> was it that crazy RNG game where I died the moment the game has started?



It was the dice rolling. Some of the people had a DF/weapon. Some didn't. XD


----------



## Gledania (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Read it again. I won't say anything. XD



Nothing wrong with my statement


----------



## shaantu (Oct 31, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It was the dice rolling. Some of the people had a DF/weapon. Some didn't. XD


hmm, I know we were fighting and I lost (like most of the times lol), but don't remember details
the only successful game for me was Bounty Hunter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Oct 31, 2019)

shaantu said:


> the only successful game for me was Bounty Hunte



You got one at least


----------



## Mariko (Oct 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 5million rep on the line



Stop being so thirsty with reps.

They're just fictive nothing.



T.D.A said:


> We should have a member v member contest





T.D.A said:


> let's have a mma match



Keep calm dude.

We're not in OP.

Why always wanting competition?

You want reps?

Just ask.

Kindly.

@colours sis, here a boy who lacks love. Give him what I forbidden you to give me. Let's say he's our lil bro from now.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2019)

I might host an event next week depending on the time I have.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Steven (Oct 31, 2019)

@Kinjin ok,jetzt musste ich echt lachen (im positiven sinne)

"Kein problem"


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop being so thirsty with reps.
> 
> They're just fictive nothing.
> 
> ...



Competition leads to lower prices and higher quality of goods


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Tengou shirataki on this zoro!!!xd


----------



## MO (Oct 31, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> On the way to work


Is that at canary wharf?


----------



## MO (Oct 31, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Let's not get impatient oiji


If the even is WCI theme. Can you save smoothie for me?


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Alcohool is disgusting most of the time. The few times I managed to get drunk I posted weird shit in the forum.
> 
> I don't think I would do it again. Never touched weed or cigarette.


I would suggest you to try weed and some good beer or vines..but even several coctails


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 31, 2019)

Guys, stay away from Drugs is not good on you.


and more games, please


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 1, 2019)

shaantu said:


> but tbh I don't give a shit about my rep. I wouldn't care if it got cleared


You can request for your rep to get slashed


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 1, 2019)

MO said:


> Is that at canary wharf?



yeah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Nov 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Stop being so thirsty with reps.
> 
> They're just fictive nothing.
> 
> ...


He's gonna take all these reps without hesitation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> let's have a mma match


in that case i choose Shanks

ez W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 1, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> You can request for your rep to get slashed


hmmm, I'll think about that


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 1, 2019)

@Kinjin video contest


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 1, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I might host an event next week depending on the time I have.


I presume in the Alley? The thread festival started today btw.



T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin video contest


But you'd win easily.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I presume in the Alley? The thread festival started today btw.



Na, here.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 1, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Na, here.


I don't mind, but check with the OL staff first please because we might have events going on as well and we don't want to hurt/divide activity.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I don't mind, but check with the OL staff first please because we might have events going on as well and we don't want to hurt/divide activity.



Sure thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I don't mind, but check with the OL staff first please because we might have events going on as well and we don't want to hurt/divide activity.



You're the only staff in the OL though


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> You're the only staff in the OL though


No


----------



## DeVision (Nov 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I don't mind, but check with the OL staff first please because we might have events going on as well and we don't want to hurt/divide activity.



That is definitely a yes on my question yesterday.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That is definitely a yes on my question yesterday.


Yeah, I feel like I got baited


----------



## DeVision (Nov 1, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah, I feel like I got baited

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 1, 2019)

@Fel1x @Oreki I'm giving you guys due notice that the candy option has been removed from the poll since Halloween is over. So if you want to recast your votes, go ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 1, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> @Fel1x @Oreki I'm giving you guys due notice that the candy option has been removed from the poll since Halloween is over. So if you want to recast your votes, go ahead.



Were those the only 2 votes? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Were those the only 2 votes? XD



The other two were Soca and myself.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 1, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> @Fel1x @Oreki I'm giving you guys due notice that the candy option has been removed from the poll since Halloween is over. So if you want to recast your votes, go ahead.


That was easy rep I suppose lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 1, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> The other two were Soca and myself.





Well, you could delete the poll anyways. I don't even know who made it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well, you could delete the poll anyways. I don't even know who made it.


Yeah let's make new poll


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2019)

@Kinjin 

I'm Joker though, so change the title to "We're batman except Marie" please


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 1, 2019)

Only Candy

sorry, guys


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 1, 2019)

New poll should be which member is actually Batman?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> New poll should be which member is actually Batman?



Bruce Wayne? I wanna be his friend. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 1, 2019)

Can anyone do a Bane voice?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> New poll should be which member is actually Banman?



Fixed!


----------



## shaantu (Nov 1, 2019)

just watched The Joker
fantastic movie, won't be surprised if I see some Oscars, Joaquin Phoenix did excellent work and I fucking love him but I think I still like Ledger's Joker more


----------



## shaantu (Nov 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Can anyone do a Bane voice?


Tom Hardy can


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2019)

shaantu said:


> just watched The Joker
> fantastic movie, won't be surprised if I see some Oscars, Joaquin Phoenix did excellent work and I fucking love him but I think I still like Ledger's Joker more


----------



## Redline (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Nov 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> New poll should be which member is actually Batman?


----------



## shaantu (Nov 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 1, 2019)

I'll try doing the Bane voice


----------



## Redline (Nov 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'll try doing the Bane voice


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2019)

Tagging @ redacted, check

Being section ban'd: check

@colours 

We'll keep on this family war later...

Too bad, I wanted to show you my spaghetti new powers... I really improved it sis!

You'd be proud of me!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tagging @ redacted, check
> 
> Being section ban'd: check
> 
> ...



You got a ban there? I saw you tagging him.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You got a ban there? I saw you tagging him.



Yeah ban'd...

But I knew the risks.

Not redacted though, but the Alley's government.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Yeah ban'd...
> 
> But I knew the risks.
> 
> Not redacted though, but the Alley's government.



Who did you tag?


----------



## colours (Nov 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Tagging @ redacted, check
> 
> Being section ban'd: check
> 
> ...



CARRY ON THE WAR HERE

SHOW ME THE SPAGHETTI POWERS

But aim it into my mouth hole because I want some spaghetti 

Then I’ll show you my GARLIC BREAD POWERS


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2019)

colours said:


> CARRY ON THE WAR HERE
> 
> SHOW ME THE SPAGHETTI POWERS
> 
> ...



Be afraid of this new powers of mine sister!!!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Who did you tag?



Spaghetti


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2019)

colours said:


> CARRY ON THE WAR HERE
> 
> SHOW ME THE SPAGHETTI POWERS
> 
> ...



Show me your garlic power now sis!


----------



## colours (Nov 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> Show me your garlic power now sis!



BEHOLD

THE FIRE GARLIC BREAD BLAST


----------



## Mariko (Nov 1, 2019)

colours said:


> BEHOLD
> 
> THE FIRE GARLIC BREAD BLAST



I give up sis... This smells so goooood! 

Your garlic bread powers >>> my tomato spaghetti 

I need to train again sis!

Next time I'll master the great GARLIC SPAGHETTI power!!!


----------



## Redline (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## colours (Nov 1, 2019)

Marie said:


> I give up sis... This smells so goooood!
> 
> Your garlic bread powers >>> my tomato spaghetti
> 
> ...



Can we just combine our powers and make a really great meal instead ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2019)

colours said:


> Can we just combine our powers and make a really great meal instead ?


 

Huh? Why are you not a mod lol? Of course if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

colours said:


> Can we just combine our powers and make a really great meal instead ?



I'm in.. As a déguster of course.


----------



## colours (Nov 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Huh? Why are you not a mod lol? Of course if you don't mind my asking.



IRL is stressing me the hell out so I needed a break from duties here

I’ll be back to greenie soon enough 



DeVision said:


> I'm in.. As a déguster of course.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2019)

colours said:


> IRL is stressing me the hell out so I needed a break from duties here
> 
> I’ll be back to greenie soon enough


Aye. I hope everything sorts out and you feel better.


----------



## colours (Nov 2, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aye. I hope everything sorts out and you feel better.



SOON
O
O
N


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2019)

colours said:


> SOON
> O
> O
> N


----------



## Ren. (Nov 2, 2019)

I am back @Oreki  you spam too much!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am back @Oreki  you spam too much!


I was just trying to not let people forget about you


----------



## Ren. (Nov 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I was just trying to not let people forget about you


----------



## Ren. (Nov 2, 2019)

Infidels workship the new Joker!



By the way, I watched it before the release in the USA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 2, 2019)

Yes just checked it Oct 2th after 12h of working.

Spent like 20EUR for VIP seats, nachos, and beer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

colours said:


> Can we just combine our powers and make a really great meal instead ?



The ultimate garlic-toasted-bread spaghetti sandwich combo! 

Just its look gives ppl eyes cancer.


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> The ultimate garlic-toasted-bread spaghetti sandwich combo!
> 
> Just its look gives ppl eyes cancer.


You bet...lol.. that's what you do when you can't cook lol....
But lets add an Ananas as a topper for pizza lmaooo


----------



## Ren. (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> The ultimate garlic-toasted-bread spaghetti sandwich combo!


Ok, but where is the coocking?

Btw I know how to cook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> You bet...lol.. that's what you do when you can't cook lol....
> But lets add an Ananas as a topper for pizza lmaooo



Lol I prefer not to eat at all...


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol I prefer not to eat at all...


Well it depends..we gotta eat  but possibly not too much...regardless on what we eat, unless it's really necessary


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> Ok, but where is the coocking?
> 
> Btw I know how to cook.


Good...can you do gnocchi, lasagne, breath and pizza too?.
Let aside the spaghetti that if you are not Italian you can't do properly for sure lol


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Well it depends..we gotta eat  but possibly not too much...regardless on what we eat, unless it's really necessary



My cousin -when he was ~10 yo, used to make bread sandwiches when there was nothing else.

Basically bread in bread.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> The ultimate garlic-toasted-bread spaghetti sandwich combo!
> 
> Just its look gives ppl eyes cancer.


This doesn't look tasty at all


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> My cousin -when he was ~10 yo, used to make bread sandwiches when there was nothing else.
> 
> Basically bread in bread.


Wow.. that's something for real...I could but I don't I buy the bread.but if necessary I can do it...not a bread maker expert obviously but I can manage it not difficult at the end of the day , it just takes time and passion for it..if you want to eat a freely made bread from the oven, with a nice mozzarella , some lettuce, a tomato and a nice slice  of  San Daniele!
That's the top of the basic food! Top sandwich Eva!! Lol..you can trust me on this, either with baquette or ciabatta it's good to go!.... Health and safety commission... XD


----------



## Ren. (Nov 2, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Good...can you do gnocchi, lasagne, breath and pizza too?.
> Let aside the spaghetti that if you are not Italian you can't do properly for sure lol


I like to do spaghetti but without the souce just with olive oil, local sheep cheese and what I want to put on top.
That is fast food for me.

The pizza was my favorite to do.

Lasagne nope.

Bread, yes as I usually do the bed for the pizza.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

QMS said:


> I like to do spaghetti but without the souce just with olive oil, local sheep cheese and what I want to put on top.
> That is fast food for me.
> 
> The pizza was my favorite to do.
> ...


Nice....give it a try to spaghetti garlic , olive oil and pepper..really ease, cheap , good and an Italian classic
Spaghetti aglio olio e peperoncino!
A special tip..you can use a bit of powers of bread to make every thing stick better with spaghetti...10 minutes top , just the time to cook the spaghetti Al dente
Oh yeah by the way a proper Bolognese sauce take 3/4 hours to cook but I can make it good enough in an 1/ 30 /2!.. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This doesn't look tasty at all



to be expected, Marie has bad food taste.


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2019)

guys i just won an online survey which grants me and 3 of my friends 2 million dollars each and since i love ol i decided to choose you guys

all i need is your id, credit card info and the 3 digits on the back of the card so i could give it to you asap

send it via pm guys and do it quickly cause you might not be fast enough to get it


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> guys i just won an online survey which grants me and 3 of my friends 2 million dollars each and since i love ol i decided to choose you guys
> 
> all i need is your id, credit card info and the 3 digits on the back of the card so i could give it to you asap
> 
> send it via pm guys and do it quickly cause you might not be fast enough to get it



Yes. Take mine please.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> guys i just won an online survey which grants me and 3 of my friends 2 million dollars each and since i love ol i decided to choose you guys
> 
> all i need is your id, credit card info and the 3 digits on the back of the card so i could give it to you asap
> 
> send it via pm guys and do it quickly cause you might not be fast enough to get it


You can send it to Joe


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2019)

guys only 2 spots left. devision sent his already. please be quick or else you might miss it



MrPopo said:


> You can send it to Joe


who the f#@% is joe?????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> guys only 2 spots left. devision sent his already. please be quick or else you might miss it
> 
> 
> who the f#@% is joe?????


Joe Momma!


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Joe Momma!


that's exactly what Dixie told me how bizarre

are you guys friends or something?


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> guys i just won an online survey which grants me and 3 of my friends 2 million dollars each and since i love ol i decided to choose you guys
> 
> all i need is your id, credit card info and the 3 digits on the back of the card so i could give it to you asap
> 
> send it via pm guys and do it quickly cause you might not be fast enough to get it


Lmaoooo... it's a scam!
Send me one bit coint first then I will give you my details


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> that's exactly what Dixie told me how bizarre
> 
> are you guys friends or something?


Yea I know him  form Yuri


----------



## Oreki (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> guys only 2 spots left. devision sent his already. please be quick or else you might miss it
> 
> 
> who the f#@% is joe?????


What the hell are you talking about... I already send mine


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Lmaoooo... it's a scam!


guys don't listen to him he's mad i won and he didn't

it's 100% real



MrPopo said:


> Yea I know him  form Yuri


real shit

wait so you're also familiar with Candice i assume



Oreki said:


> What the hell are you talking about... I already send mine


weird, i didn't get it

send again


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> guys don't listen to him he's mad i won and he didn't
> 
> it's 100% real
> 
> ...


Yea met her at sugma


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

My big bro is gonna be a big daddy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Yea met her at sugma


word? festival was ok but i personally preferred saw con


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> word? festival was ok but i personally preferred saw con


Idk bro I heard a oke got ligma from saw con


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> My big bro is gonna be a big daddy!



Congrats aunt Marie.


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> My big bro is gonna be a big daddy!


they grow up so fast  

you're gonna be an aunt  



MrPopo said:


> Idk bro I heard a oke got ligma from saw con


no bro that was in bofa you're completely mistaken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Send one bit coin flame it's not that much for ya now....lol


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> they grow up so fast
> 
> you're gonna be an aunt
> 
> ...


Idk bro that's what Mike told me


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Send one bit coin flame it's not that much for ya now....lol


can't. i'm still not rich because you guys refuse to cooperate

first lets get this bread then ill help i promise 



MrPopo said:


> Idk bro that's what Mike told me


mike was in sugondese when that happened tho


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Congrats aunt Marie.



Still 24'd.

Must rep more...


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

OL Convo Thread: We're millionaires!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2019)

Bane impression (enable Flash plugin)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Bane impression (enable Flash plugin)



What are you saying at the end?
It's pretty good. Maybe you should've done the breathing thing like Hardy.


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> OL Convo Thread: We're millionaires!


aren't you the op? you don't need to wait for permission


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> aren't you the op? you don't need to wait for permission



It would be a lie. We need another person, don't we?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What are you saying at the end?
> It's pretty good. Maybe you should've done the breathing thing like Hardy.



Joker was just a fool


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It would be a lie. We need another person, don't we?


i sent you the money bro it should arrive soon dw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> i sent you the money bro it should arrive soon dw



Won't believe it until I see it.



btw. how tf did you come up with that. XD I thought those kind of spam mails died years ago? XD


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Won't believe it until I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> btw. how tf did you come up with that. XD I thought those kind of spam mails died years ago? XD


what is dead may never die


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2019)

@DeVision send a voicenote


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

give me money because I'm poor


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> what is dead may never die



Yeah.. That's also true.. But I didn't see one of them for years.



T.D.A said:


> @DeVision send a voicenote



I hate to hear my voice on record. So no. XD



shaantu said:


> give me money because I'm poor



So you can buy cigarettes? No sir.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

@Irene look at @shaantu's sig. Man of taste!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> give me money because I'm poor



So you can buy cigarettes? No son.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So you can buy cigarettes? No sir.


b-but they are yummy


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> b-but they are yummy



Yummy?
It smells so bad when you speak with someone who smokes.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yummy?
> It smells so bad when you speak with someone who smokes.



No it smells rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yummy?
> It smells so bad when you speak with someone who smokes.


no


Marie said:


> No it's smell rainbows and unicorns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yummy?
> It smells so bad when you speak with someone who smokes.





shaantu said:


> no


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> No it smells rainbows and unicorns.





shaantu said:


> no


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> My big bro is gonna be a big daddy!



Congrats aunt Marie.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> no



Though son stop smoking.

Mom suffers from chronical bronchites (dunno the english term), which is the first step before lungs cancer.

And I'm only 30 (I started at 14).

I saw ppl dying from it.

It's freaking.

Really.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> Though son stop smoking.
> 
> Mom suffers from chronical bronchites (dunno the english term), which is the first step before lungs cancer.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's rough.
But to be honest, it can be genetically, and also from passive smoking. Right?


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> Though son stop smoking.
> 
> Mom suffers from chronical bronchites (dunno the english term), which is the first step before lungs cancer.
> 
> ...


find me one thing that can replace cigs and give me as much joy and I'll quit


----------



## Irene (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Irene look at @shaantu's sig. Man of taste!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Irene said:


>



Now that you're here, stay here.


----------



## Irene (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> find me one thing that can replace cigs and give me as much joy and I'll quit


Red Velvet


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> find me one thing that can replace cigs and give me as much joy and I'll quit



It's hard.

Find your way.

Patches. e-cigs, both, some therapists can help.

But stop. Before it's too late. 

Believe me. 

Really.

It's no joke.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> find me one thing that can replace cigs and give me as much joy and I'll quit



You don't understand life. Life's not supposed to bring joy.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Red Velvet


I prefer Babymetal


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Red Velvet





shaantu said:


> I prefer Babymetal



What those things? Me not know.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

At least drink carrot juice with curcuma everyday. 

It heals the lungs and prevent cancer.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> It's hard.
> 
> Find your way.
> 
> ...


fuck patches
e-cigs are even more unhealthy
I don't need therapy lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Now that you're here, stay here.




how was your day ?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> how was your day ?



Lazy whole day.
And then I watched my favorite football team lose. They got destroyed. :/
Now I'm just relaxing.

How about you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What those things? Me not know.


one is a kpop group and one is a Japanese group


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What those things? Me not know.


Red Velvet is k-pop band and Babymetal is girl heavy metal Japanese band


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Red Velvet is k-pop band and Babymetal is girl heavy metal Japanese band



Wow. Didn't know you roll like that. XD


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wow. Didn't know you roll like that. XD


I don't understand what they are singing about anyway, I just like melody


----------



## Irene (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Lazy whole day.
> And then I watched my favorite football team lose. They got destroyed. :/
> Now I'm just relaxing.
> 
> How about you?


same I lazed the whole day  may I ask who is the team you talking about ?


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Lazy whole day.
> And then I watched my favorite football team lose. They got destroyed. :/
> Now I'm just relaxing.
> 
> How about you?


are you talking about Bayern - Eintracht?  that was a disaster


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> fuck patches
> e-cigs are even more unhealthy
> I don't need therapy lol



No, e-cigs are said unhealthy by the tobacco companies. 

For obvious reasons.

All specialists say e-cigs are way lesser damaging for your lungs.

And by therapists I meant specialists (doctors).

Really Shaantu. Give it up. 

Or at least go see an oncology service.

It will change your mind.

You also can read Allen Carr book. 

My mother stopped smoking with it.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I don't understand what they are singing about anyway, I just like melody



Is there a rivaly between k-pop and japanese metal? If so you and @Soca might be mortal enemies. 



Irene said:


> same I lazed the whole day  may I ask who is the team you talking about ?



Bayern Munich.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> No, e-cigs are said unhealthy by the tobacco companies.
> 
> For obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


:jeez

none of your words will make me quit, just let it go


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> :jeez
> 
> none of your words will make me quit, just let it go



I tried.

You're my son here after all.

I must take care of you. 

You're still young and feel unvulnerable, as I did.

Things will change.

Sooner than you think.


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is there a rivaly between k-pop and japanese metal? If so you and @Soca might be mortal enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> Bayern Munich.


I see no reason why we have to fight. Japanese and korean girls can all get it


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> I see no reason why we have to fight. Japanese and korean girls can all get it


That's why I asked if there's a rivalry. 

But seriously. Is there a difference (language doesn't count).


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

I have a feeling I'll get spammed with kpop songs now. XD
I shouldn't have asked. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's why I asked if there's a rivalry.
> 
> But seriously. Is there a difference (language doesn't count).


I dunno. I barely listen to the music I just like the girls


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I have a feeling I'll get spammed with kpop songs now. XD
> I shouldn't have asked. XD


Well you're wrong lol if you want I can spam 2ne1 stuff since thats the only group I used to stan but thats it.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> I dunno. I barely listen to the music I just like the girls



 
Something in my world just broke.


----------



## Irene (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I have a feeling I'll get spammed with kpop songs now. XD
> I shouldn't have asked. XD


say no more !


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Something in my world just broke.



Yea man as I said it was one group I stanned and they retired years ago. But I still religiously  wear my favourite (or bias as they're called) member in my avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> say no more !



TBH it's kinda catchy.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea man as I said it was one group I stanned and they retired years ago. But I still religiously  wear my favourite (or bias as they're called) member in my avatar



Well, part of it fixed with this comment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea man as I said it was one group I stanned and they retired years ago. But I still religiously  wear my favourite (or bias as they're called) member in my avatar


2ne1 used to have some good songs 


this brings back the memories

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well, part of it fixed with this comment.


Good



Irene said:


> 2ne1 used to have some good songs
> 
> 
> this brings back the memories


Ugly and I Hate You waa my shit. Wish I could post it but I'm on my phone. Come back Home waa good too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

My new coat! 

Come here winter, my body's ready!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> My new coat!
> 
> Come here winter, my body's ready!!!



It doesn't look THAT warm?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It doesn't look THAT warm?



It's Oden warm level! 

Ed: I paid it 200$ so it MUST be warm!


----------



## Irene (Nov 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Good
> 
> 
> Ugly and I Hate You waa my shit. Wish I could post it but I'm on my phone. Come back Home waa good too.


Ugly and Missing U are so nice  also I Love You 



Marie said:


> My new coat!
> 
> Come here winter, my body's ready!!!


The coat looks nice and cute


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> It's Oden warm level!
> 
> Ed: I paid it 200$ so it MUST be warm!



Is it wool?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it wool?



100% God Mountain wool!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> 100% God Mountain wool!



34 years old? Hm.. XD


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> 34 years old? Hm.. XD



The God Pig? 

Or its wool?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> The God Pig?
> 
> Or its wool?



The mountain god got killed like 34 years ago, right? XD
So it's pretty old.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The mountain god got killed like 34 years ago, right? XD
> So it's pretty old.



Wasn't it 41 years ago? (In-verse time)


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> The mountain god got killed like 34 years ago, right? XD
> So it's pretty old.


it must be smelling musty


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wasn't it 41 years ago? (In-verse time)



Could be. (you're probably right) 
btw. your post number is 6666 XD



shaantu said:


> it must be smelling musty



Right? XD
That's even worse than cigarettes.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


>



That's more like techno? :/


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> My new coat!
> 
> Come here winter, my body's ready!!!


 



Marie said:


> It's Oden warm level!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's more like techno? :/



Techno?

Let's go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's more like techno? :/


whaat, how is that techno xD


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> 100% God Mountain wool!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


> whaat, how is that techno xD



Dunno, but it isn't metal either. Or at least the part I listened to. XD


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Dunno, but it isn't metal either. Or at least the part I listened to. XD


won't deny that for sure xD


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

Metal sucks.

Only for victims satanists retards who have existential issues.

Listen to reggae instead.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


>



So early 90's ugly shit.

Buy you taste son!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> So early 90's ugly shit.
> 
> Buy you taste son!



You don't have to be so brutally honest. XD
Just say: "It's not my taste".


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> Metal sucks.
> 
> Only for victims satanists retards who have existential issues.
> 
> Listen to reggae instead.


how about rock!


----------



## shaantu (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> So early 90's ugly shit.
> 
> Buy you taste son!


pay respect to Eurobeat 
it's the greatest music for driving and recently I got caught by police for driving too fast while I was listening to it


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> So early 90's ugly shit.
> 
> Buy you taste son!


there you go baby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


>


marie i see you as one of them ! lol..the others are irene , natalie  and majin lu !


----------



## Shrike (Nov 2, 2019)

Marie said:


> My big bro is gonna be a big daddy!



But I don't wanna be a dad yet


----------



## MO (Nov 2, 2019)

@Marie do you have a sugar daddy?


----------



## MO (Nov 2, 2019)

@Marie do you have a sugar daddy?


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2019)

shaantu said:


>


A man of culture 



Marie said:


> My new coat!
> 
> Come here winter, my body's ready!!!


Took me a long time to realize that your mouth wasn't your nose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2019)

@Marie do you have a sugar daddy?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2019)

Irene said:


>


Back home so I can post this now


----------



## Mariko (Nov 2, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You don't have to be so brutally honest. XD
> Just say: "It's not my taste".







Soca said:


> A man of culture
> 
> 
> Took me a long time to realize that your mouth wasn't your nose



There's a weird effect with my mouth/tongue with the light.

Didn't noticed it... 



MO said:


> @Marie do you have a sugar daddy?



I have a daddy.

And I have sugar. 

But I don't put the first in my coffee.


----------



## Irene (Nov 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Back home so I can post this now


Such a mood 

Ohh now I remember a song that I used to really like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> A man of culture
> 
> 
> Took me a long time to realize that your mouth wasn't your nose



You've seen noses that look like a mouth before?


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Good
> 
> 
> Ugly and I Hate You waa my shit. Wish I could post it but I'm on my phone. Come back Home waa good too.


see if you like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> Such a mood
> 
> Ohh now I remember a song that I used to really like


Yea I loved that one. This too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> see if you like this


I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea I loved that one. This too


This is my first time listening to it , and it is nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

some more for ya soca


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea I loved that one. This too


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2019)

Irene said:


> This is my first time listening to it , and it is nice


Yea that's from Crush my favourite album from them 

I remember this lady. She was cool. Can't beat the hip hop violinist tho



she was an old school childhood crush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2019)

Old skl UK grime


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2019)

>>>> your fav  



T.D.A said:


> Old skl UK grime


what does Ps and Qs stand for? not the first time i'm seeing this


----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2019)

I've created a monster.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> >>>> your fav
> 
> 
> what does Ps and Qs stand for? not the first time i'm seeing this


Damm flame when did you get so big brained


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Damm flame when did you get so big brained


i started watching dexter's lab again

my brain is functioning at 101%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2019)

@Jackk I saw the YT code is working now but when I try using it in my sig it doesn't show up. How come?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> what does Ps and Qs stand for? not the first time i'm seeing this



It has a double meaning, traditionally Ps and Qs meant 'being careful/aware of your surroundings' but in UK slang, Ps means money and Qs = drugs.


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Naruto (Nov 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Jackk I saw the YT code is working now but when I try using it in my sig it doesn't show up. How come?



I disabled it in sigs.

It's garbage incomplete code and although I've improved it, it still bugs out if the exact same embed loads twice in one page. I'd rather not push it by letting sigs have it.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 3, 2019)

But I have good news for you, though. There is an mp3 tag and as long as you have a direct link to an audio file, it works perfectly, better than ymp3 (it's a lot simpler than working around google's api).

Tip: discord can host files up to 8mbs, most mp3s are a lot smaller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 3, 2019)

Naruto said:


> But I have good news for you, though. There is an mp3 tag and as long as you have a direct link to an audio file, it works perfectly, better than ymp3 (it's a lot simpler than working around google's api).
> 
> Tip: discord can host files up to 8mbs, most mp3s are a lot smaller.



Test



Your browser does not support the audio element.
 

edit: soundcloud links don't work


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2019)

Naruto said:


> But I have good news for you, though. There is an mp3 tag and as long as you have a direct link to an audio file, it works perfectly, better than ymp3 (it's a lot simpler than working around google's api).
> 
> Tip: discord can host files up to 8mbs, most mp3s are a lot smaller.


Nice, good to know. Didn't know it causes so much problems. Thanks man, will try tomorrow.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Test
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's not a soundcloud embed tag 

You can only use it to parse literal direct links to audio files. Here, like so:


```
[mp3]https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/247908079973171202/631075745925562368/Requiem_To_The_Predicament_Anatomia.mp3[/mp3]
```



Your browser does not support the audio element.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 3, 2019)

Naruto said:


> No, it's not a soundcloud embed tag
> 
> You can only use it to parse literal direct links to audio files. Here, like so:
> 
> ...



Ah, so if I want to post a voice note on this thread, what's the best way to do it in your opinion?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ah, so if I want to post a voice note on this thread, what's the best way to do it in your opinion?



If it were me I would record it on my phone and host the file on discord and use the tags. But you know, maybe there's a case for easy embeds for voice recordings. I'll make note of it and do something with it, maybe. Hopefuly. Eventually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 3, 2019)

Naruto said:


> No, it's not a soundcloud embed tag
> 
> You can only use it to parse literal direct links to audio files. Here, like so:
> 
> ...



ended up listening to the whole track , it was nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 3, 2019)

Naruto said:


> If it were me I would record it on my phone and host the file on discord and use the tags. But you know, maybe there's a case for easy embeds for voice recordings. I'll make note of it and do something with it, maybe. Hopefuly. Eventually



Not really into discord.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Not really into discord.



Put it on youtube and use ymp3 for now? Probably your best bet.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 3, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Put it on youtube and use ymp3 for now? Probably your best bet.



If I tag you will I be baned? 

Just to know...


----------



## Naruto (Nov 3, 2019)

Marie said:


> If I tag you will I be baned?
> 
> Just to know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 3, 2019)

Assemble, my OL brethren.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 3, 2019)

@Kinjin image working for me lol

it was OL


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Kinjin image working for me lol
> 
> it was OL


404 - image not found!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 3, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> 404 - image not found!


I just checked again... it really expired lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 3, 2019)

how is everyone doing ? 

with all these OP avatars in the new event it feels like OJ more than NF


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 3, 2019)

Irene said:


> how is everyone doing ?
> 
> with all these OP avatars in the new event it feels like OJ more than NF


Good. 


And you??


----------



## Irene (Nov 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Good.
> 
> 
> And you??


bad 

my phone is probably dying 

and today was busy and stressful  tomorrow I have so much stuff to do too


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 3, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I just checked again... it really expired lol


You took Niji?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 3, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> You took Niji?


@T.D.A beat me to do it... he picked Luffy before I can


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 3, 2019)

Irene said:


> bad
> 
> my phone is probably dying
> 
> and today was busy and stressful  tomorrow I have so much stuff to do too







I hope you feel better soon. Don't worry a lot.


----------



## Irene (Nov 3, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Don't worry a lot.


thanks


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 4, 2019)

Goat emote - >


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2019)

morning


_Contact, set out, I'ma hold the fort 
All black, sticks out like I'm Voldemort 
Lights out, stomped out like columbus short 
This ain't what you want, better teleport _


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2019)

Well so far..so good..
18 years old Oden> Roger> Reyleight> Mihawk> Luffy> Zoro


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2019)

oh yea there's a break this week eh

but the new nfs comes out on friday so


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 4, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello good people.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2019)

@Soca did you get new glasses yet?


----------



## Irene (Nov 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hello good people.


How is my little brother doing ?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> How is my little brother doing ?



Hi there sis. I need protection from a bad bad fishie


----------



## Soca (Nov 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Soca did you get new glasses yet?


Shut up


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2019)

Soca said:


> Shut up


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2019)

Irene said:


>


Sup? 




DeVision said:


> Hello good people.



Sta ima?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge umor. Nisam baš bajno.. 

@Irene did you get your 100 posts yet?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Light D Lamperouge umor. Nisam baš bajno..
> 
> @Irene did you get your 100 posts yet?


Kapiram te skroz. Isto i ja.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hi there sis. I need protection from a bad bad fishie


let's slice and cook it 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing fine , wbu ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> Doing fine , wbu ?


A bit tired. It was a long day at uni. Good to hear that you are doing fine.


----------



## Irene (Nov 4, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Light D Lamperouge umor. Nisam baš bajno..
> 
> @Irene did you get your 100 posts yet?


Yea long time ago 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> A bit tired. It was a long day at uni. Good to hear that you are doing fine.


My day felt busy too but better than yesterday , Uni keep sucking the energy out of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> My day felt busy too but better than yesterday , Uni keep sucking the energy out of us


I agree. It's too tiring.


----------



## Irene (Nov 4, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I agree. It's too tiring.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2019)

Irene said:


>




but true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 4, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> but true.


I just wanna graduate and start working 
at least work sounds less stressful


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> I just wanna graduate and start working
> at least work sounds less stressful


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2019)

Irene said:


> I just wanna graduate and start working
> at least work sounds less stressful


What are you studying? 

Oh no it doesn't. I work and study, and I can work from home, but it still sucks lol.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Ah, so if I want to post a voice note on this thread, what's the best way to do it in your opinion?



Great job with the namechange, now nobody will ever be able to tag you


----------



## Oreki (Nov 5, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Great job with the namechange, now nobody will ever be able to tag you


@テ. D . えー


----------



## Irene (Nov 5, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What are you studying?
> 
> Oh no it doesn't. I work and study, and I can work from home, but it still sucks lol.


oh I see 

Chem  wbu ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 5, 2019)

Irene said:


> oh I see
> 
> Chem  wbu ?


English language and literature, basically everything connected to English, syntax, phonology, history, literature, contemporary English etc. 

Chemistry is nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2019)

morning


don't start nun, won't be nun


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Nov 5, 2019)

We dont see a lot of her ex husbands alive.

And since she has displayed the act of eating people during 'intense emotional' moments in an early age.

This makes me think whether she eats her husbands.

She can do it after sex or during sex(intense emotional moment) 

Wat do you think?


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2019)

No she doesn't

We were told by her ex husband tht she doesn't


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Nov 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> We were told by her ex husband tht she doesn't


Yeah and BM can easily have Pudding manipulate his memory.

Or the Soul fruit itself can have memory altering properties.

Which would make sense because that way the rumor that she eats her husband can be mitigated.


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2019)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Yeah and BM can easily have Pudding manipulate his memory.
> 
> Or the Soul fruit itself can have memory altering properties.
> 
> Which would make sense because that way the rumor that she eats her husband can be mitigated.


Sounds like reaching to the max breh.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Nov 5, 2019)

Soca said:


> Sounds like reaching to the max breh.


And your problem is that I am making sense?
Why do you wanna keep BM's husbands alive?
They are not gonna show up in the plot.
What do you have to lose if she eats her husbands?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 5, 2019)

FrozenFeathers said:


> We dont see a lot of her ex husbands alive.
> 
> And since she has displayed the act of eating people during 'intense emotional' moments in an early age.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


>


Its too early for lewdnesss


----------



## Redline (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## MO (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Kamina. (Nov 6, 2019)

my girlfriend bought a cake that I hate for my birthday and now its mysteriously been eaten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 6, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> my girlfriend bought a cake that I hate for my birthday and now its mysteriously been eaten


It's your bday? Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 6, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It's your bday? Happy birthday



Couple days ago


----------



## Oreki (Nov 6, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Couple days ago


Happy birthday to your couple day ago self


----------



## Irene (Nov 6, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> English language and literature, basically everything connected to English, syntax, phonology, history, literature, contemporary English etc.
> 
> Chemistry is nice.


Oh that seems interesting


----------



## shaantu (Nov 6, 2019)

Holy shit I need to pee so much but there is no place to do it


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> Its too early for lewdnesss


Yeah
I woke up in 5 am and see that shit


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Holy shit I need to pee so much but there is no place to do it


whaddya mean no place? just pee


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> whaddya mean no place? just pee


watchu mean just pee

let that man find a corner at least


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> watchu mean just pee
> 
> let that man find a corner at least


how do you know he wasn't at the corner already?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> whaddya mean no place? just pee



Savage spotted


----------



## shaantu (Nov 6, 2019)

Im too shy to pee in a corner with lots of people walking around me 

Wouldn't be able to give a single drop


----------



## Shrike (Nov 6, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> my girlfriend bought a cake that I hate for my birthday and now its mysteriously been eaten



Women buy what they like, not what you like. Its the standard practice, even with small everyday snack "gifts".

Like oh hey here is this rafaello. Ok but I am not a huge fan? Oh yeah I forgot okay.

Then eats it. It was like this with 70% of girls I dated 

Disclaimer that I usually (just about, oh, lets say 70% of the time) went out with spoiled, selfish and entitled women so I got what I desrve.


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Im too shy to pee in a corner with lots of people walking around me
> 
> Wouldn't be able to give a single drop


i'm actually the same  
weird thing is, as a kid i didn't have that problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> i'm actually the same
> weird thing is, as a kid i didn't have that problem


Kids has no breaks and they just do whatever they want


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> i'm actually the same
> weird thing is, as a kid i didn't have that problem


Because as a kid we tend to give no fucks


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Kids has no breaks and they just do whatever they want


true  



> they just do whatever they want


are you perhaps referring to the pringles?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 6, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Im too shy to pee in a corner with lots of people walking around me
> 
> Wouldn't be able to give a single drop



Where are you? Can't be that hard to find a place. Most buildings would have one


----------



## shaantu (Nov 6, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Where are you? Can't be that hard to find a place. Most buildings would have one


I was in the centre of city waiting in  a car and my job requires me to walk in meadows and dirty area so my clothes and boots are all in dirt and I didn't want to come to buildings and look like some homeless  and suspicious dude


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 6, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Women buy what they like, not what you like. Its the standard practice, even with small everyday snack "gifts".
> 
> Like oh hey here is this rafaello. Ok but I am not a huge fan? Oh yeah I forgot okay.
> 
> ...



It's all good I'll beat her ass later


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2019)

Irene said:


> Oh that seems interesting



It is.


----------



## MO (Nov 6, 2019)

@Kamina. Happened Belated birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 6, 2019)

I take it back she just took it to her house and went out to buy me another cake


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 6, 2019)

Sup everyone


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> I take it back she just took it to her house and went out to buy me another cake



You can still beat her ass. 

Inb4 Soca start's to think it's someting lewd. Grow up man. Domestic violence is not lewd.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 7, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Sup everyone


Hi...


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 7, 2019)

I just want to leave it here, I want to thanks our mods for the game they come out with and currently ongoing(I really enjoy it) not only it made us closer to each other but it also made the section active even without a chapter this week I mean look at all the thread my brethren made because of 100k rep lol

I always saw people complaining about the mods here but I think it's time to give them credit when they did an amazing job. 


Anyway, Batman signing off... remember, I'm the real Batman don't @ me.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 7, 2019)

Don King said:


> I just want to leave it here, I want to thanks our mods for the game they come out with and currently ongoing(I really enjoy it) not only it made us closer to each other but it also made the section active even without a chapter this week I mean look at all the thread my brethren made because of 100k rep lol
> 
> I always saw people complaining about the mods here but I think it's time to give them credit when they did an amazing job.
> 
> ...



Don King for new mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 7, 2019)

Don King said:


> I just want to leave it here, I want to thanks our mods for the game they come out with and currently ongoing(I really enjoy it) not only it made us closer to each other but it also made the section active even without a chapter this week I mean look at all the thread my brethren made because of 100k rep lol
> 
> I always saw people complaining about the mods here but I think it's time to give them credit when they did an amazing job.
> 
> ...


you finished it with a DON!

also i remember @Gledania claiming to be Batman. hmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

Flame said:


> you finished it with a DON!
> 
> also* i remember* @Gledania *claiming to be Batman.* hmm



T.D.A (ass for changing his name) too.


----------



## Flame (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> T.D.A (ass for changing his name) too.


there's no 1 batman, we're all batman comrade


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 7, 2019)

Flame said:


> you finished it with a DON!
> 
> also i remember @Gledania claiming to be Batman. hmm


Gled is alfred when he wears the cowl lol

The rest is Batman from dark multi verse


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 7, 2019)

Where can I know my rep by numbers you send it to me via rep message @Flame


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> T.D.A (ass for changing his name) too.



At least I did Batman's voice


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> At least I did Batman's voice



I don't know you?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't know you?



Guess


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Guess



No clue. Must be new. Get lost.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 7, 2019)

Yeah get lost... we don't allow strangers


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 7, 2019)

Modelling for a photoshoot


----------



## Oreki (Nov 7, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Modelling for a photoshoot


Is that bad?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Is that bad?



It's tiring having to force smiles


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 7, 2019)

I'd rather be behind the camera than in front


----------



## Oreki (Nov 7, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> It's tiring having to force smiles


What type of photoshoot is that?


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 7, 2019)

Happy Belated Birthday @Kamina.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 7, 2019)

@Kamina. Happy birthday bruh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What type of photoshoot is that?



Just stuff at work which we can use on social media etc to promote the organisation for recruitment purposes


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Just stuff at work which we can use on social media etc to promote the organisation for recruitment purposes


You need personal? I'm ready.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


>



Hi there!


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hi there!


whats up bro


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> whats up bro



A bit tired. But it's almost friday. 
How about you?


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> A bit tired. But it's almost friday.
> How about you?


Same and I will have longer weekend as we have Independence Day on Monday


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Same and I will have longer weekend as we have Independence Day on Monday



And I have an job interview on monday. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And I have an job interview on monday. XD


That's amazing news! I'm sure you will do great


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> That's amazing news! I'm sure you will do great



Thank you. I have good hopes. But let's wait and see. It's an govermental job. I'm gonna be a lazy ass like Soca.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Thank you. I have good hopes. But let's wait and see. It's an govermental job. I'm gonna be a lazy ass like Soca.


You're in Germany, right? Do you have German citizenship or they just don't require such thing to hire you in a governmental place


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> You're in Germany, right? Do you have German citizenship or they just don't require such thing to hire you in a governmental place



Not exactly government but a constuction department of a small city. I didn't know how to say it differently. XD


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Not exactly government but a constuction department of a small city. I didn't know how to say it differently. XD


Oh, I see. Anyway, I'm sure you will make it


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Oh, I see. Anyway, I'm sure you will make it



We'll see. They seemed eager to invite me. I have to travel ~230km. And they called like 5 times. XD


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> We'll see. They seemed eager to invite me. I have to travel ~230km. And they called like 5 times. XD


damn, so if you get the job you will have to move? which part of Germany you'd working?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hi there!



Lalalala!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> damn, so if you get the job you will have to move? which part of Germany you'd working?



I hope so. XD
I'm in southern Germany. But I'd have to move even more to the south. It's almost Swiss border. In the neigbourhood from Basel.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I hope so. XD
> I'm in southern Germany. But I'd have to move even more to the south. It's almost Swiss border. In the neigbourhood from Basel.


doesn't seem so bad. Poland is pretty much divided in two regions. We call it Poland A and Poland B. Poland A is the western side  of the country and it is more developed, while Poland B focuses mostly on agriculture and is poorer.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> doesn't seem so bad. Poland is pretty much divided in two regions. We call it Poland A and Poland B. Poland A is the western side  of the country and it is more developed, while Poland B focuses mostly on agriculture and is poorer.



I think that's the same for all country's.. 
In which part are you?


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I think that's the same for all country's..
> In which part are you?


of course I'm living in Poland B, it's pretty much the reason why my life is so miserable


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> of course I'm living in Poland B, it's pretty much the reason why my life is so miserable



Can't you move?
But let me tell you one thing. Money is not everything in the world. If I can sleep peacefully and happy, then you succeeded.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Can't you move?
> But let me tell you one thing. Money is not everything in the world. If I can sleep peacefully and happy, then you succeeded.


haha I do realize that money is not everything
however I know that with better earning I could organize everything so much better than I'm doing now
not that I'm complaining as my salary isn't that awful, but could have been better


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> haha I do realize that money is not everything
> however I know that with better earning I could organize everything so much better than I'm doing now
> not that I'm complaining as my salary isn't that awful, but could have been better



It depends on what you want in life.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It depends on what you want in life.


just have a cozy place to live and have money to buy chips and all other delicious food I like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> just have a cozy place to live and have money to buy chips and all other delicious food I like



Add friends that are nearby and football from time to time and that's it. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

damn I work in delegation right now and since I'm eating shitty food my belly is becoming bigger and bigger 
need to do something about it


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> damn I work in delegation right now and since I'm eating shitty food my belly is becoming bigger and bigger
> need to do something about it




Give up the cigarettes and you'll be fit and thin.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Give up the cigarettes and you'll be fit and thin.


If I dropped the cigs I'd be actually the opposite 
I'd eat even more than I am now just to replace cigarettes


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> If I dropped the cigs I'd be actually the opposite
> I'd eat even more than I am now just to replace cigarettes



I know, that's why I'm laughing. XD


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

reason nr 9918388123. smoke so you won't get so fat


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> reason nr 9918388123. smoke so you won't get so fat



Rule #4 never start smoking, so you won't have to worry to get fat when you stop. XD


----------



## Flame (Nov 7, 2019)

Don King said:


> Where can I know my rep by numbers you send it to me via rep message @Flame


if you're referring to what i wrote then i just added my 11k on top of your 100k that you mentioned

if you want to know in general, then go to your profile and there you'll see a 'reputation' box right above the profile status box


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Rule #4 never start smoking, so you won't have to worry to get fat when you stop. XD


rule #5: Rule #4 isn't important when you aren't planning on quitting xD


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> rule #5: Rule #4 isn't important when you aren't planning on quitting xD



Rule #3. The first 4 rules are rules. The rest is not needed.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Rule #3. The first 4 rules are rules. The rest is not needed.


rule #6: first 4 rules are bullshit


----------



## Flame (Nov 7, 2019)

rule #1: never talk about {whatever you guys are talking about}


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> rule #6: first 4 rules are bullshit



XD
Okay I give up. XD


----------



## Oreki (Nov 7, 2019)

rule #2: Don't care about whatever Flame has to say


----------



## Oreki (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> XD
> Okay I give up. XD


Everyone talks about the importance of not giving up, but never the importance of realizing when to give up.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Everyone talks about the importance of not giving up, but never the importance of realizing when to give up.



That's right.
We have a saying in my language. It goes like: "The smarter one gives up first". (it doesn't mean I'm using it in our convo @shaantu  )


----------



## shaantu (Nov 7, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's right.
> We have a saying in my language. It goes like: "The smarter one gives up first". (it doesn't mean I'm using it in our convo @shaantu  )


I respect the ones who gave up when they finally realized they won't convince me


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I respect the ones who gave up when they finally realized they won't convince me



I know. I realized you won't quit last time. I can only say my opinion, but I would never try to make you do it. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 7, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Modelling for a photoshoot


Try a fashion photoshoot


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Try a fashion photoshoot



Na that would be even worse.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Try a fashion photoshoot



Do you do any modelling?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Nc nc nc nc..


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 8, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



fight me


----------



## Mariko (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nc nc nc nc..



@pfft pfft pfft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Nov 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> @pfft pfft pfft


Voted :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

pfft said:


> Voted :3



I hope not for Marie.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> fight me


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 8, 2019)

@Marie why do you take this old thread poll so seriously that you always have to tag your Alley friends?


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie why do you take this old thread poll so seriously that you always have to tag your Alley friends?


@Gledania as well


----------



## Mariko (Nov 8, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie why do you take this old thread poll so seriously that you always have to tag your Alley friends?



Did I though? 

I wonder who's taking this poll seriously...


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Did I though?
> 
> I wonder who's taking this poll seriously...



You and @Gledania


----------



## Mariko (Nov 8, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You and @Gledania



Just checked who voted for me. Aside @Gin there are no Alleyans...


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 8, 2019)

Marie said:


> Just checked who voted for me. Aside @Gin there are no Alleyans...



lies


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> lies



Why do you fight for the rights of our beloved friend T.D.A you newbie?


----------



## Gin (Nov 8, 2019)

wait santi voted marie!?

changing my vote  sorry dramachan


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Gin said:


> wait santi voted marie!?
> 
> changing my vote  sorry dramachan



As long as you don't give it to Gledania. XD


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2019)

are you guys serious on checking who voted for you? how can you see that?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> are you guys serious on checking who voted for you? how can you see that?



Hack.

Btw. checking my dice rolls.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

40% chance to get -30k. WTF is with my dice-rolling luck?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> are you guys serious on checking who voted for you? how can you see that?


With your eyes open


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Pozz. Stanje?

For the rest of you. I told him the rest of you suck.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Pozz. Stanje?


Dobro haha. Malo dosadno. 

Ti? 



DeVision said:


> For the rest of you. I told him the rest of you suck.


He did.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 8, 2019)

Marie and Gledania both paying members for votes?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dobro haha. Malo dosadno.
> 
> Ti?


Isto tako. I pospan sam. XD



Light D Lamperouge said:


> He did.



I'm joking. I'm a nice person....usually. XD


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Marie and Gledania both paying members for votes?



With what?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 8, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Marie and Gledania both paying members for votes?


This poll still ongoing? @DeVision end this poll life at once


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This poll still ongoing? @DeVision end this poll life at once



I can't. I can only add more names to it.
@Etherborn didn't want to delete it when I asked him.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

@Santi lurking. Santi can you delete the poll? XD


----------



## Irene (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hack.
> 
> Btw. checking my dice rolls.


I wanna test mine too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2019)

čovjek lubrique opet udari


----------



## Oreki (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I can't. I can only add more names to it.
> @Etherborn didn't want to delete it when I asked him.


@Etherborn Why is that?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 8, 2019)

I already won the poll the first time around. Time to delete it


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> I wanna test mine too



Why am I the only one who has negative rolls? XD


----------



## Oreki (Nov 8, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I already won the poll the first time around. Time to delete it


It was only you vs. that lame name so of course it obvious lame win


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> With what?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It was only you vs. that lame name so of course it obvious lame win



No even when everyone else's names were added, I was still no.1

Then people got bored and started switching votes.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 8, 2019)

@テ. D . えー Give me some random idea bout thread... I need to make my today alley thread lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> No even when everyone else's names were added, I was still no.1
> 
> Then people got bored and started switching votes.



Some even got embaresed and switched usernames..


----------



## Irene (Nov 8, 2019)

20% not bad 


DeVision said:


> Why am I the only one who has negative rolls? XD


you are the black sheep Sanji


----------



## Oreki (Nov 8, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> No even when everyone else's names were added, I was still no.1
> 
> Then people got bored and started switching votes.


Because no one care to check the poll again


----------



## Irene (Nov 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @テ. D . えー Give me some random idea bout thread... I need to make my today alley thread lol


_
"Post and I will guess the first letter of your username"
_


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @テ. D . えー Give me some random idea bout thread... I need to make my today alley thread lol



Dunno. Choose a member and make a thread abt them


----------



## Oreki (Nov 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> _
> "Post and I will guess the first letter of your username"
> _


Too basic and no one even care to post in them



テ. D . えー said:


> Dunno. Choose a member and make a thread abt them


I should make thread about you lol


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2019)

"what was your previous usernames"


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Too basic and no one even care to post in them
> 
> 
> I should make thread about you lol



You can't spell my name


----------



## Oreki (Nov 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> "what was your previous usernames"


Windows


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Windows


"how many doors do you have in your house"


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Isto tako. I pospan sam. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Takodje. 


He is. Probably. 




Flame said:


> čovjek lubrique opet udari







Google translation huh? 

You lewd man.


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2019)

"what type of SMARTPHONE do you own?" 

*Spoiler*: __ 



@Marie


----------



## Oreki (Nov 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> "how many doors do you have in your house"


That sound nice lol


----------



## Santí (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Santi lurking. Santi can you delete the poll? XD



I _could, _yes.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Santi said:


> I _could, _yes.



Would you? I know you're not a mod here, but I'd be thankful. 
PS. I'm the thread starter. XD


----------



## Santí (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Would you? I know you're not a mod here, but I'd be thankful.
> PS. I'm the thread starter. XD



What's in it for me?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Santi said:


> What's in it for me?



What do you want? XD


----------



## Santí (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What do you want? XD



Spiderman!


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 8, 2019)

Am I interrupting Santi's extortion?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Santi said:


> Spiderman!





Didn't know which one you like.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Am I interrupting Santi's extortion?



Let him. His presence here is quite rare.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Didn't know which one you like.



I already deleted the poll, but some Gwen Stacy thickness is never unwelcome.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I already deleted the poll, but some Gwen Stacy thickness is never unwelcome.



Gave my last rep to Santi (didn't know it was the last for the day  )
So here's a Gwen. Don't want to make it any lewd'er 'cause Soca will hit me on the fingers again.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

@Santi that answer wasn't clear. Here's a picture. I'll let you think about your answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 8, 2019)

I added a new poll. Vote for your favorite post-timeskip One Piece arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I added a new poll. Vote for your favorite post-timeskip One Piece arc.



Where's your vote?


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where's your vote?



Was waiting for a couple other people to vote first. I find it depressing when I see my name on a poll by itself.


----------



## Irene (Nov 8, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I added a new poll. Vote for your favorite post-timeskip One Piece arc.


Zou , would have been Dressrosa if only for half of the arc being unnecessary


----------



## Irene (Nov 8, 2019)

I see @DeVision  great minds think alike


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> I see @DeVision  great minds think alike



None of these arcs had the GOAT post skip char: Nekomamushi.


----------



## Irene (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> None of these arcs had the GOAT post skip char: Nekomamushi.


Indeed , also Pedro rip 

Thinking about changing my username when this event ends


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> Indeed , also Pedro rip
> 
> Thinking about changing my username when this event ends



To what?


----------



## Irene (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> To what?


That's the problem


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> That's the problem



Stay Irene, it fits you nicely.
Is that your real name btw?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2019)

^ lewd


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ^ lewd



Why? XD


----------



## Oreki (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Stay Irene, it fits you nicely.
> Is that your real name btw?


Irene is the name of her favorite singer from girls group called Red Velvet


----------



## Irene (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Stay Irene, it fits you nicely.
> Is that your real name btw?


No

Well I like Irene (the artist) and the name but I don't like it as username


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Irene is the name of her favorite singer from girls group called Red Velvet



I guess no japanese real name is Irene. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Why? XD



Just kidding. 
 


or maybe not


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe not



Now you bully me like Soca?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Now you bully me like Soca?


No, no, no... maybe


----------



## Irene (Nov 8, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I guess no japanese real name is Irene. XD


 Japanese


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> Japanese



Sorry, korean. @shaantu 's metal band was form Japan. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 8, 2019)

Irene said:


> Indeed , also Pedro rip
> 
> Thinking about changing my username when this event ends



Changing it back to Nataly?


----------



## Irene (Nov 8, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Changing it back to Nataly?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2019)

Irene said:


>



Bully him back. Tell him to eat lemon pizza... Oh wait, that's no insult to him. It's reality.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 9, 2019)

I like your username @Irene


----------



## Steven (Nov 9, 2019)

Lemon Pizza


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

What's wrong with lemon on Pizza? It's an art and creativity


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What's wrong with lemon on Pizza? It's an art and creativity



Don't side with T.D.A FFS.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't side with T.D.A FFS.


Why? lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why? lol



He's the enemy. Luffy hater.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He's the enemy. Luffy hater.


That's no reason lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's no reason lol



We hate him. Stick with me. XD


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> We hate him. Stick with me. XD


Maybe or maybe not lol

btw you watched One Piece hungry cups video? I mean this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why? lol



Don'd mind them they're just jealous they have to eat this all the time:


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

Who voted for Wano?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Who voted for Wano?


Someone had to do it


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Someone had to do it



It's a call for negs


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> It's a call for negs


You probably gonna rep me two times with neg written on it


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You probably gonna rep me two times with neg written on it



Rep'd


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

@Marie I actually lost 13K reps if I consider you would have rep me in the place of 1 neg lol


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Marie I actually lost 13K reps if I consider you would have rep me in the place of 1 neg lol



14k then


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> 14k then


You just made it sad now...


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Marie I actually lost 13K reps if I consider you would have rep me in the place of 1 neg lol



Losing 13k from what


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Losing 13k from what


Betraying Marie


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Nov 9, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


zašto se niste pridružili događaju, lubrique čovječe?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 9, 2019)

Flame said:


> zašto se niste pridružili događaju, lubrique čovječe?


Mislio sam da ce biti zahtevno bas, a nisam imao mnogo vremena lubrique covece. Kako Vi stojite tamo, mislim na balans?


----------



## Flame (Nov 9, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mislio sam da ce biti zahtevno bas, a nisam imao mnogo vremena lubrique covece. Kako Vi stojite tamo, mislim na balans?


radimo prilično dobro. osvojio sam skoro 200k rep


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Losing 13k from what



You missed the point I guess... 

But you got your 10k.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> You missed the point I guess...
> 
> But you got your 10k.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


>



I'm lost myself tbh. Something related to your post...


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 9, 2019)

Nani


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm lost myself tbh. Something related to your post...


Nani


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Nani


When are you changing your username?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nani



Dude gave me 9999 reps and asked for 10k. 

So it must be related to your "1 neg" or something... (10k - 9999 = 1)


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't get it


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Dude gave me 9999 reps and asked for 10k.
> 
> So it must be related to your "1 neg" or something... (10k - 9999 = 1)


If I am right T.D.A still can't give 10K reps and maybe what he gave it to you was his real rep count


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> If I am right T.D.A still can't give 10K reps and maybe what he gave it to you was his real rep count



I can


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I can


But not when you gave Marie. right?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> If I am right T.D.A still can't give 10K reps and maybe what he gave it to you was his real rep count



Nah I think he just misgot our convo. 

@TDA: I took 1 rep point to Oreki, so he said that since I generally rep instead of neg, my 1 point neg was like a 13k one (since he didn't got my full reps).

Not sure if more clear tho.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nah I think he just misgot our convo.
> 
> @TDA: I took 1 rep point to Oreki, so he said that since I generally rep instead of neg, my 1 point neg was like a 13k one (since he didn't got my full reps).
> 
> Not sure if more clear tho.


Even though I know the entire thing this post still confuse me lol


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Even though I know the entire thing this post still confuse me lol



# Metoo


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 9, 2019)

Test.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Test.



Don't work for me...


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

Same for me


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 9, 2019)

Doesn't work for me either


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nah I think he just misgot our convo.
> 
> @TDA: I took 1 rep point to Oreki, so he said that since I generally rep instead of neg, my 1 point neg was like a 13k one (since he didn't got my full reps).
> 
> Not sure if more clear tho.



I see I thought he got negged 13k


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Doesn't work for me either


What is this about though?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Doesn't work for me either



Smoothie level test


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 9, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Doesn't work for me either



Then time to post here


----------



## Gin (Nov 9, 2019)

>one piece poll

welp


----------



## Gin (Nov 9, 2019)

guess punk hazard since it's the only one i read


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 9, 2019)

I think I know what the issue is.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I think I know what the issue is.


You can't even click on this time


----------



## Gledania (Nov 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Who voted for Wano?



Me


----------



## shaantu (Nov 9, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Me


good lord...


----------



## Gledania (Nov 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> good lord...



I'm a zorotard.

Got a problem with that ?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Maybe or maybe not lol
> 
> btw you watched One Piece hungry cups video? I mean this one



I'm joking. T.D.A is a nice guy. But don't tell him that.

I didn't see that. I saw glimpses before, but not this video.
Why is Luffy the only faceless one?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 9, 2019)

New member joined today @ZoroisOverrated 

Who'd dupe is this you reckon?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> New member joined today @ZoroisOverrated
> 
> Who'd dupe is this you reckon?



Some mofo with a adult Luffy ava?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm joking. T.D.A is a nice guy. But don't tell him that.
> 
> I didn't see that. I saw glimpses before, but not this video.
> Why is Luffy the only faceless one?


I don't know either... I think they want to make him mysterious until all straw hats get their own advertisement... Zoro and nami have got their own so far


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> New member joined today @ZoroisOverrated
> 
> Who'd dupe is this you reckon?


He's someone from OJ unless someone else copied his username which is unlikely


----------



## shaantu (Nov 9, 2019)

someone do an avatar for me pls


----------



## Irene (Nov 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> someone do an avatar for me pls


what do you want for the avatar ?
you can search if you want in the giveaway thread , they have nice stuff


----------



## shaantu (Nov 9, 2019)

Irene said:


> what do you want for the avatar ?
> you can search if you want in the giveaway thread , they have nice stuff


I want this but without white background and resized to 175x250

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2019)

Going by the title of this topic.....feels like I am not wanted here anymore....


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2019)

Superman said:


> Going by the title of this topic.....feels like I am not wanted here anymore....



You're always welcome.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I want this but without white background and resized to 175x250


You mena as render?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> I want this but without white background and resized to 175x250



Does this work? Let me know:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 9, 2019)

Superman said:


> Going by the title of this topic.....feels like I am not wanted here anymore....


  Superman and Batman are bffs


----------



## shaantu (Nov 9, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Does this work? Let me know:


seems nice, thanks pal


----------



## shaantu (Nov 9, 2019)

Mimosa is so cute


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> seems nice, thanks pal



Can you use this version below? just edited it slightly to remove some small white spaces I didn't earlier:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 9, 2019)

Marie said:


> Smoothie level test


Fuck you


----------



## Mariko (Nov 9, 2019)

Acno said:


> Fuck you


----------



## shaantu (Nov 9, 2019)

the best anime opening my country ever had


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> the best anime opening my country ever had



Opening was nice, but I never liked Shaman king that much. I don't know why.
Am I the only one?


----------



## shaantu (Nov 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Opening was nice, but I never liked Shaman king that much. I don't know why.
> Am I the only one?


it's a matter of taste I guess


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> it's a matter of taste I guess



Yeah. But it's not like I hated it, but also didn't love it.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. But it's not like I hated it, but also didn't love it.


well, there many things that most people just love but I don't really feel anything about them.
For example, The Lord of the Rings - I don't hate it but I'm not a fan while people are crazy about it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



He's the reason I didn't like it. He was OP, and lost in the end in the spirit world.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He's the reason I didn't like it. He was OP, and lost in the end in the spirit world.


Isn't that every anime ever tho?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Isn't that every anime ever tho?



Almost, but not quite. XD


----------



## Steven (Nov 9, 2019)

shaantu said:


> the best anime opening my country ever had


If that is the best you have...than RIP


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 9, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Almost, but not quite. XD


----------



## shaantu (Nov 9, 2019)

Acno said:


> If that is the best you have...than RIP


why


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 9, 2019)

@Irene If you're still looking for a new username, my suggestion would be *Vellarene*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 10, 2019)

@Oreki why didn't you listen to me


----------



## Oreki (Nov 10, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Oreki why didn't you listen to me


Doesn't matter... 10 threads all I need


----------



## Kishido (Nov 10, 2019)

Wtf happened to Arlong Park?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 10, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Wtf happened to Arlong Park?



Luffy destroyed it when he kicked Arlong's ass.

(I know you mean the forum, the domain probably run out)


----------



## Irene (Nov 10, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> @Irene If you're still looking for a new username, my suggestion would be *Vellarene*.


What does that mean ?


----------



## Steven (Nov 10, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Wtf happened to Arlong Park?


Go to Worstgen forum now?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 10, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Wtf happened to Arlong Park?



the feck?!

"502 bad gateway"


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 10, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Sunday = funday? XD


----------



## shaantu (Nov 10, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 10, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Sunday = funday? XD


I wish. I am sleepy, and I have to study, I have a mid term on Wednesday. 

How about you?


shaantu said:


>



Hi.


----------



## Irene (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 10, 2019)

Irene said:


>


Sup?


----------



## Irene (Nov 10, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sup?




Doing fine , wbu ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 10, 2019)

Irene said:


> Doing fine , wbu ?


Nice. 

Bored lol. Besides that, everything else is good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Irene (Nov 10, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nice.
> 
> Bored lol. Besides that, everything else is good. Thanks for asking.


Today is boring to me too , have to do some stuff now but I am feeling lazy


----------



## Kishido (Nov 10, 2019)

Acno said:


> Go to Worstgen forum now?



Nope


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 10, 2019)

Irene said:


> Today is boring to me too , have to do some stuff now but I am feeling lazy


Same here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 10, 2019)

Irene said:


> What does that mean ?



It's the name of a character in a novel I'm working on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 10, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Same here.


I finished some stuff so I am back to lazing around 


Etherborn said:


> It's the name of a character in a novel I'm working on.


It's a nice name , but I decided to change it to Celestia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 10, 2019)

Irene said:


> I finished some stuff so I am back to lazing around


That's good.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 10, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's a nice name , but I decided to change it to Celestia



That's a good one.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 10, 2019)

Irene said:


> I finished some stuff so I am back to lazing around
> 
> It's a nice name , but I decided to change it to Celestia



you should have kept Irene!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 10, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> you should have kept Irene!


I still haven't changed it  Irene sure is pretty but feels weird to me


----------



## Mariko (Nov 10, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Law's main strength is his DF, his physical strength is ofc above the average fighter but he's not near the top among the Supernovas in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> This statement can apply to all the other SNs too though



Who did those Luffy-Zoro shits?

It's just awesome. Not just technically, but also creatively. It fits perfectly them personalities.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 10, 2019)

@TDA:

I'm currently wanking on him:


His work is just WoW


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 10, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> you should have kept Irene!


I am glad you changed your avatar. 


It was unbearable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 10, 2019)

Avatar freedom


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 10, 2019)

You can view and claim them here: 

I'll post more later on when I complete them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 10, 2019)

Very nice work


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 10, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's a nice name , but I decided to change it to Celestia


I see..

So that was actually you!!!!


----------



## Steven (Nov 10, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Avatar freedom


Thanks god


----------



## shaantu (Nov 10, 2019)

Irene said:


> I still haven't changed it  Irene sure is pretty but feels weird to me


don't change it, its great


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 10, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You can view and claim them here:
> 
> I'll post more later on when I complete them.



The Kuro avatar is amazing. Got a 175x350 version of that?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 10, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You can view and claim them here:
> 
> I'll post more later on when I complete them.



I call dibs on Garp if you ever make one.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 10, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> The Kuro avatar is amazing. Got a 175x350 version of that?



Is this okay?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 10, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Is this okay?



Not sure, I can't see it because imgur is blocked at my house. Can you kindly upload it you any other web hosting site?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 10, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Not sure, I can't see it because imgur is blocked at my house. Can you kindly upload it you any other web hosting site?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 10, 2019)

10/10 avatar


----------



## Kishido (Nov 10, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> 10/10 avatar


thanks


----------



## Steven (Nov 10, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Is this okay?


Thats Captain Black

Long time no see


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday to the Grandmaster.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 10, 2019)

Superman said:


> Don't remind me....damn @Shrike big twist ending me....



IIRC he claimed something, and was ready to get off'd in that night but "survived" by using me as a shield. And yet you didn't sus him. I was disappointed. XD


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2019)

oden train is coming...jump on before is too late ......xd


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 10, 2019)

Anyone else constantly annoyed by the lack of the capital L in @lion of lernia ?


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Anyone else constantly annoyed by the lack of the capital L in @lion of lernia ?


eheheh you know what TD!  i was thinking about it myself lately, but can i fix it?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 10, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> eheheh you know what TD!  i was thinking about it myself lately, but can i fix it?



You can change your name to anything by requesting so here:


----------



## Nataly (Nov 10, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Anyone else constantly annoyed by the lack of the capital L in @lion of lernia ?


I like usernames with capital first letters as they should be, definitely


lion of lernia said:


> eheheh you know what TD!  i was thinking about it myself lately, but can i fix it?


@Rinoa Would it count as a name change if @lion of lernia decides to capitalize his username first letters?


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I like usernames with capital first letters as they should be, definitely
> 
> @Rinoa Would it count as a name change if @lion of lernia decides to capitalize his username first letters?


yep ,good question Nat, i agree , i often forget to do it becouse i am lazy to, even thou i wonder if i should just change into a shorter one like Lion or a complately brand new, i was thinking about JP! the character from redline


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 10, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I like usernames with capital first letters as they should be, definitely
> 
> @Rinoa Would it count as a name change if @lion of lernia decides to capitalize his username first letters?


I don’t count it as a name change, no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 10, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> I don’t count it as a name change, no.


@lion of lernia if you ever decide to use capital first letters for your current UN, you can have it changed in the link T.D.A. has provided

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @lion of lernia if you ever decide to use capital first letters for your current UN, you can have it changed in the link T.D.A. has provided


yet thanks you both guys , mmaybe i will just make is super short like JP, i mena if i gotta do it only for chancjhin capital then i might as well change it all, you guys will still recognise me anyway


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> I don’t count it as a name change, no.


ok good to know Rinoa ,but what does it means is not counted , how many times we can change the name?


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 10, 2019)

Redline said:


> ok good to know Rinoa ,but what does it means is not counted , how many times we can change the name?


You´ve 3 free name changes that you can use whenever you want after you register as a member.

After that you only have one name change per year, unless you buy with points, or get donated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

@Redline 

Seriously?


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2019)

Redline


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

Btw @Rinoa 


I wanna name change too


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 11, 2019)

Trafalgar Rao said:


> Btw @Rinoa
> 
> 
> I wanna name change too


You just need to post your request on this


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 11, 2019)

All these name changes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> IIRC he claimed something, and was ready to get off'd in that night but "survived" by using me as a shield. And yet you didn't sus him. I was disappointed. XD


Congrats you have earned yourself a strongly worded rep.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2019)

I am  back!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2019)

And now I go


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am  back!


Go Back


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Go Back


NO rep ...


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

QMS said:


> NO rep ...


Hmmm... how are you


----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hmmm... how are you


Working ... still renovating and ...

Thanks for the rep


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

QMS said:


> Working ... still renovating and ...
> 
> Thanks for the rep


I see.... enjoy your work old man


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Who are all these new people?  



テ. D . えー said:


> You can view and claim them here:
> 
> I'll post more later on when I complete them.


Damn they look good, especially that Robin one. I'm saving that one for when my big avatar rights are over



A Optimistic said:


> Not sure, I can't see it because imgur is blocked at my house. Can you kindly upload it you any other web hosting site?


wym blocked? How come?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Who are all these new people?


They say they're @QMS duplicates


----------



## shaantu (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS duplicates


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2019)

@Marie nice cosplay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie nice cosplay



Looks like a paint...


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie nice cosplay


This much dark hair doesn't really suit


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Who are all these new people?


I'm @QMS long lost brother


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2019)

I can't explainnnn, these burning lights will find you  
And I can't fiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggggghtttttttttt ittttt  
lightning, lightning strikes


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2019)

Not gonna lie I can't recall who @Captain Harashima was before the name change even after looking at past posts.


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Not gonna lie I can't recall who @Captain Harashima was before the name change even after looking at past posts.


It's more captain fracassa as far as I am concerned lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Who are all these new people?
> 
> 
> Damn they look good, especially that Robin one. I'm saving that one for when my big avatar rights are over
> ...


New names but same look lol...
I decide to give it a change for once


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Nataly said:


> All these name changes


Ahah I wonder why!? This is my first change and I did it only becouse of the capitals lol


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2019)

Redline said:


> New names but same look lol...
> I decide to give it a change for once


It's better than the last one. Singular names are neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 11, 2019)

I liked lion of lernia. Your OJ name Rider was pretty cool too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I liked lion of lernia. Your OJ name Rider was pretty cool too.


How about this one!?...
Lion of lernia was a rip tribute to an Italian trash artist recently died...all Italians knew him...
Rider was the Oj one , I like it too obviously but I didn't want to change forum and keep the same I had there...
Now , since I love redline movie i wanted to advertise it by using this name!
Just in case some of you don't know it, just watch it! Redline anime movie 2009

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Nov 11, 2019)

Bemben shaantu is the best name, don't ask me why


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Bemben shaantu is the best name, don't ask me why


why


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2019)

@Redline is a Zoro tard.


----------



## shaantu (Nov 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> why


'CAUSE ITS MINE


----------



## Shrike (Nov 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Redline is a Zoro tard.


I would rather prefer Oden tard if I may... ehehe but even Zoro can be hyped for good, if needed....which is unlikely considering there is already a squad ready for him lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Oh yeah shake it for Oden Sama baby!


----------



## Shrike (Nov 11, 2019)

Redline said:


> Oh yeah shake it for Oden Sama baby!



Don't mix irrelevant cartoon characters with this goddess


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Don't mix irrelevant cartoon characters with this goddess


Irrilevant? Goddess? I only see one thing there..lol


----------



## Shrike (Nov 11, 2019)

Redline said:


> Goddess? I only see one thing there..lol



The... goddess?


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Shrike said:


> The... goddass?


I see what you mean now ... XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I liked lion of lernia. Your OJ name Rider was pretty cool too.


Were you on OJ ?


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Were you on OJ ?


Yes...you didn't know!?


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

Redline said:


> Yes...you didn't know!?


No , what was his username ?


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> No , what was his username ?


What do you mean username?...Rider.... Stefano, which proves do you need lol..ask around to QMS ,TDA ,kinjin or soca who actually invited me here


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

Redline said:


> What do you mean username?...Rider.... Stefano, which proves do you need lol..ask around to QMS ,TDA ,kinjin or soca who actually invited me here


I was talking about Kinjin , ofc I know who you are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene x Kinjin


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Irene x Kinjin


why ?


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Lol...the upgraded version Is even better


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Hey Maru


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 11, 2019)

What happened to Arlong Park ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 11, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Hey Maru


 Stop talking to yourself, Maru, not even my grandson have imaginary friends.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Stop talking to yourself, Maru, not even my grandson have imaginary friends.


Ohhh you've got grandson now ah?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 11, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Ohhh you've got grandson now ah?





No u.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Take this lewdness to profile post


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Irene x Kinjin



Susan X Irene


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2019)

@Marie pretty sure your ava isn't allowed since we have minors here


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Redline said:


> How about this one!?...
> Lion of lernia was a rip tribute to an Italian trash artist recently died...all Italians knew him...
> Rider was the Oj one , I like it too obviously but I didn't want to change forum and keep the same I had there...
> Now , since I love redline movie i wanted to advertise it by using this name!
> Just in case some of you don't know it, just watch it! Redline anime movie 2009


Same old Rider. Busta, straight busta


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Susan X Irene


Who is this amazingly attractive female in your avatar?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie pretty sure your ava isn't allowed since we have minors here



Pretty sure @Soca's avas are way more lewd


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Who is this amazingly attractive female in your avatar?



Susan.


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Susan.


Is this a pokemon?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Same old Rider. Busta, straight busta


Are you just acting of knowing them?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2019)

Ok boomers, who supressed my ava already?

I Used the same kind with no problems many times!

FFS! 

@Soca @Kinjin @Snowless @Naruto @"him"


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Are you just acting of knowing them?




Man kids these days can't recognize ANYTHING GOLD from the GOAT era


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok boomers, *who supressed my ava already?*
> 
> I Used the same kind with no probles many times!
> 
> ...




It's "him"


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Gledania



Sorry bruh. The joke was too great to not make it


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Man kids these days can't recognize ANYTHING GOLD from the GOAT times


Old people these days.. can't understand anything


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Old people these days.. can't understand anything


>San Andreas 
>Old 

That's it, from now on this thread has an age restriction. Can't be under 21 in here


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> It's "him"



No, he's my GF


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> >San Andreas
> >Old
> 
> That's it, from now on this thread has an age restriction. Can't be under 21 in here


Make it 23


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> No u.




That's impossible


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Make it 23


Best I can do is 20. Take it or leave it


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Best I can do is 20. Take it or leave it


23 or else it stays as it is


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2019)

Marie said:


> No, he's my GF




Cool blank avatar


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> 23 or else it stays as it is


*Link Removed*


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> *Link Removed*


----------



## Yamato (Nov 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday Zoro


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

@ZoroisOverrated hb!


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 11, 2019)

Guys what we were matching avys  
haha just kidding
... unless ?


----------



## shaantu (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> @ZoroisOverrated hb!


why are you wearing this disgusting avatar


----------



## shaantu (Nov 11, 2019)

no offense @Gledania


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> why are you wearing this disgusting avatar


Haven't you heard about the new movement that's going on? Called [HASHTAG]#SupportBepodania[/HASHTAG]. For all the abuse he's gone through since birth. His story is even sadder than Robin's


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Haven't you heard about the new movement that's going on? Called [HASHTAG]#SupportBepodania[/HASHTAG]. For all the abuse he's gone through since birth. His story is even sadder than Robin's


Prove it you're supporting him by changing your username to this @SupportBepodania


----------



## shaantu (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Haven't you heard about the new movement that's going on? Called [HASHTAG]#SupportBepodania[/HASHTAG]. For all the abuse he's gone through since birth. His story is even sadder than Robin's


fuck bepo


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> no offense @Gledania



Negged+Reported+Ignored


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> fuck bepo



I would gladely fuck vivi.

Bears fetish is your thing  huh


----------



## shaantu (Nov 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I would gladely fuck vivi.
> 
> Bears fetish is your thing  huh


stay away from my princess


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Prove it you're supporting him by changing your username to this @SupportBepodania


Give me your remaining name change and i'll do it



shaantu said:


> fuck bepo


you're also part of the opposition?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Give me your remaining name change and i'll do it


For real? Okay... you can use my one remaining name change


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Were you on OJ ?


Nope, I lurked and was here when @Redline joined NF.



Irene said:


> why ?


Yeah, should be the other way round.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> For real? Okay... you can use my one remaining name change


good

sucker


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> good
> 
> sucker



Escuse me you f****** sand********* ???


----------



## shaantu (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> you're also part of the opposition?


Its just I dont like bears


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

No one voted for while cake island


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 11, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> What happened to Arlong Park ?


Dunno. Even the mods there don't know.

The OL reigns supreme


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie pretty sure your ava isn't allowed since we have minors here


I am now curious about the avy 


Kinjin said:


> Yeah, should be the other way round.


sorry but what does this mean?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Dunno. Even the mods there don't know.
> 
> The OL reigns supreme



Arlong park is closed ?

@Dunno do you have any idea about it ?


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No one voted for while cake island


people here have taste


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> people here have taste


Dunno... can't have a taste if you're liking certain red hair who wears lipstick


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Dunno... can't have a taste if you're liking certain red hair who wears lipstick


plz get your facts straight , I don't like him








I worship him


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> plz get your facts straight , I don't like him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please get your fact together.. you told me you like him not my fault he became your god suddenly


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

ok but how come PH have two votes and FI have 0


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> sorry but what does this mean?


The male usually comes first in pairings while T.D.A. said Irene x Kinjin.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok but how come PH have two votes and FI have 0


Because PH Better


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am now curious about the avy
> 
> sorry but what does this mean?


Again a new google ass avatar


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2019)

Found on reddit


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Escuse me you f****** sand********* ???


BANNED


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> The male usually comes first in pairings while T.D.A. said Irene x Kinjin.


I have some pairings I ship with female being first  
but yea JinRrene >>> IreJin sounds better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Because PH Better


both arcs are meh but at least FI had some good moments


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> BANNED



What's your problem with fat people?


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> What's your problem with fat people?


fat people is NOT a race


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> BANNED


If you were a mod for a day what would you do?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

If I became a mod for a day I am gonna Ban entire OL


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

But Banning entire Alley sounds thrilling


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> If you were a mod for a day what would you do?


Are you guys deciding on a new mod?  

OL is too much of a work


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> wym blocked? How come?



Because my internet sucks.

There's always atleast one website that I can't access at all times. Sometimes it's NF, sometime it's Youtube, sometimes it's Reddit, ect ect.

At the moment it's Imgur, so I can't see any images posted, html titles, some sparkles, ect, ect.

I plan on switiching internet providers in 2020.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Are you guys deciding on a new mod?
> 
> OL is too much of a work



Irene will be the new mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Irene will be the new mod


Shittalking Kidd will result in a ban


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Because my internet sucks.
> 
> There's always atleast one website that I can't access at all times. Sometimes it's NF, sometime it's Youtube, sometimes it's Reddit, ect ect.
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks. I've never heard of something like that. You're literally limited with no idea on which site is gonna be blocked next. Sounds like it's been like this for some time now, what did they say?



テ. D . えー said:


> Irene will be the new mod


Viva la Vinsmoke


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Are you guys deciding on a new mod?
> 
> OL is too much of a work


You just failed your test


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2019)

Leaked info:

- Kinjin promoted to SMod
- Soca becomes Advisor
- Irene becomes a Green Mod


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2019)

Mod for 1 day here?

DiscoZoro and Sera getting a 1 day ban

PWNGoat gets a reward for being the best tierspecialist


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Leaked info:
> 
> - Kinjin promoted to SMod
> - Soca becomes Advisor
> - Irene becomes a Green Mod


even tho I am not fan of green (I prefer Purple) but I would take care of this section well


----------



## shaantu (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> but I would take care of this section well


ohh, sweet child, you have no idea what you're talking about
it would kill everything you have inside your sweet soul


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2019)

More leaked info:

- New ranks will be introduced in the OL
- Members with the most positive threads, get put into S-class, with a custom username colour, etc
- Changes to feed algorithm so that threads by top members appear at the top.
- Implementation of a reddit like feed, allows you to change preferences, to sort threads by newest first etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 11, 2019)

shaantu said:


> ohh, sweet child, you have no idea what you're talking about
> it would kill everything you have inside your sweet soul


I will be good at this dw  

on a serious note I am very sensitive I can't take the pressure of being a mod


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 11, 2019)

this sketch cracked me up


----------



## Steven (Nov 11, 2019)

@Kinjin this poll options are crap...

I miss the "no one" option


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> @Kinjin this poll options are crap...
> 
> I miss the "no one" option


I'm already bored by this poll tbh.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 11, 2019)

We need more Admiral emojis.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I'm already bored by this poll tbh.


We need new topic for the poll


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 11, 2019)

@Flame

This is what NF looks like for me with Imgur blocked. Had to find someone who posted multiple images in their post and also had an img html title so you could see my point.


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> Who is this amazingly attractive female in your avatar?





Marie said:


> Susan.


Yeah it reminds me of one of the concubines of Oden Sama.... Susan shimatzuki....a special flower of wano


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> I will be good at this dw
> 
> on a serious note I am very sensitive I can't take the pressure of being a mod


That means I can still post some twerking gif once in while right? Lmaoo...
Joke aside , I am  happy for you to be our green mod, we are in a safe boat with you Irene kun!


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Irene said:


> Shittalking Kidd will result in a ban


See that's a good thing..I always root for kiddo!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

Punk Hazard is the best arc


All because of a certain character


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Punk Hazard is the best arc
> 
> 
> All because of a certain character


who? captain rao?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Punk Hazard is the best arc
> 
> 
> All because of a certain character


CC


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

@Captain Harashima Your new name seriously is bad... change it back while you have time


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> CC


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


>


Vergo?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Giving tier specialist not gonna change the facts


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Captain Harashima Your new name seriously is bad... change it back while you have time


It might sounds bad but it got a deep meaning


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> It might sounds bad but it got a deep meaning


That deep meaning is also bad like this name


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That deep meaning is also bad like this name


I almost give you my first ever dislike


----------



## MO (Nov 11, 2019)

Redline said:


> I see what you mean now ... XD


Onika

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I almost give you my first ever dislike


Disagree with facts? How far you have fallen?


----------



## MO (Nov 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Because my internet sucks.
> 
> There's always atleast one website that I can't access at all times. Sometimes it's NF, sometime it's Youtube, sometimes it's Reddit, ect ect.
> 
> ...


To who, tell me. Cause Rogers be getting on my nerves sometimes.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 11, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Flame
> 
> This is what NF looks like for me with Imgur blocked. Had to find someone who posted multiple images in their post and also had an img html title so you could see my point.


My first thread in OL 

And what a disgrace not to be able to see my fabulous usertitle.
Damn Internet providers!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Disagree with facts? How far you have fallen?


Your Opinion isn't a fact Kiddo 

Go to sleep


----------



## Oreki (Nov 11, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Your Opinion isn't a fact Kiddo
> 
> Go to sleep


Just because I am too kind doesn't mean you will be rude to me... though whatever I say turn into fact automatically


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> though whatever I say turn into fact automatically


Kids nowadays


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> this sketch cracked me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Nov 12, 2019)

Still no Arlong Park


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Make it 23


make it 25


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Because my internet sucks.


so does mine it is only 1000 mbp/s


----------



## Gledania (Nov 12, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Still no Arlong Park



@Dunno explain.... what happened to arlong park ?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> Mod for 1 day here?
> 
> DiscoZoro and Sera getting a 1 day ban


Hmm I wonder how many Z boys would be alive after that day


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> More leaked info:
> 
> - New ranks will be introduced in the OL
> - Members with the most positive threads, get put into S-class, with a custom username colour, etc
> ...


I can tag one name and this comment goes away, maybe even the thread!

Hmmm.

@Gledania you know who I am talking about .


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 12, 2019)

Mbxxx


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Mbxxx


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Is this mangas still running?


I am gonna address this post here... please don't post in that thread if you don't read the manga or don't like it, I don't see any reason for you to talk bad about it there when only manga readers make a post in that thread.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> only manga readers make a post in that thread.


Well, then I am qualified.

I read it!



Oreki said:


> or don't like it


That is irrelevant



Oreki said:


> for you to talk bad about


That is not me talking bad about it!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Well, then I am qualified.
> 
> I read it!
> 
> ...


How you're qualified? You're making a post in chapter thread without reading the chapter just to say that manga still ongoing? it's discussion thread of chapter, not a discussion thread whether manga still going or not


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> it's discussion thread of chapter, not a discussion thread whether manga still going or not


Yes and that was a joke!

Me liking or not the manga is irrelevant


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes and that was a joke!
> 
> Me liking or not the manga is irrelevant


Well you don't make a joke in chapter spoiler thread without reading a single chapter yourself just to make a fun of it lol


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well you don't make a joke in chapter spoiler thread without reading a single chapter yourself just to make a fun of it lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

Well it's boruto anti thread so I don't really care what post you make there


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well it's boruto anti thread so I don't really care what post you make there


I was trying to make a point.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> I was trying to make a point.


I was trying to make a point you making a completely unnecessary post to just piss off few fans lol


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well it's boruto anti thread so I don't really care what post you make there


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I was trying to make a point you making a completely unnecessary post to just piss off few fans lol


It was a joke and I already got a funny rank .


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

Naruto episode 65


Boruto Episode 65


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Naruto episode 65
> 
> 
> Boruto Episode 65


Stop proving my point!

The first still looks better by a mile.
It is known by all fans of the franchise, this ...

You don't seem to get it that PL did not make Naruto good it is the problem of the war arc.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Stop proving my point!
> 
> The first still looks better by a mile.
> It is known by all fans of the franchise, this ...
> ...


Lol... Boruto episode 65 has the best fight ever, you should watch it with really good animation


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Boruto episode 65 has the best fight ever,


Not the point!

And sorry not really ...


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not the point!
> 
> And sorry not really ...


Lol... Leave it

How are you? Still at work?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Lol... Leave it





Oreki said:


> How are you? Still at work?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

QMS said:


>


I was being kind and asking how are you and call that bully.. tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I was being kind and asking how are you and call that bully.. tsk tsk tsk


I am working so not that chatty!

How are  you?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am working so not that chatty!
> 
> How are  you?


I am good... WG power level discussion is over the head lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

Just follow Oden and you will be safe


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> I can tag one name and this comment goes away, maybe even the thread!
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> @Gledania you know who I am talking about .



What are you talking about?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2019)

@Gledania Reo?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Gledania Reo?



Twas a typo


----------



## Dunno (Nov 12, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Dunno explain.... what happened to arlong park ?


What happened happened. The only thing we can do now is move forward.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2019)

A lot more OP fans will sign onto [Blocked Domain] now I'm guessing


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 12, 2019)

Can't believe AP is gone lol


----------



## Flame (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> A lot more OP fans will sign onto [Blocked Domain] now I'm guessing


I just checked this site and people already have over 10k likes with one person almost at 20k  

A certain lubrique person is among them as well


----------



## Gledania (Nov 12, 2019)

Dunno said:


> What happened happened. The only thing we can do now is move forward.



That's a wise statement.


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> A lot more OP fans will sign onto [Blocked Domain] now I'm guessing


Why?I am  fine with you guys here so I won't change to go into zoroland


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> I just checked this site and people already have over 10k likes with one person almost at 20k
> 
> A certain lubrique person is among them as well



Yeah they spam ratings for some reason.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 12, 2019)

Flame said:


> I just checked this site and people already have over 10k likes with one person almost at 20k


20k? 

You're probably talking about FinalBeta


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 12, 2019)

Redline said:


> Why?I am  fine with you guys here so I won't change to go into zoroland


Well a lot of OP fans can't stand the word Naruto (like you lmaooo) so they won't join here


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2019)

Guess @Skylar 's old name. No cheating allowed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Guess @Skylar 's old name. No cheating allowed


Tendou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

Also WG is all about powerlevel discussions


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Guess @Skylar 's old name. No cheating allowed


Izumi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Guess @Skylar 's old name. No cheating allowed


It's a past... doesn't matter


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 12, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> We need more Admiral emojis.


I would like an Akainu one:

''fuckyousay?'' as hovertext


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 12, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> I would like an Akainu one:
> 
> ''fuckyousay?'' as hovertext


Nice one.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2019)

Good evening.


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening.


Good evening 



How was your day ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening.


Sta ima? 




Irene said:


> Good evening
> 
> 
> 
> How was your day ?





Sup?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> Good evening
> 
> 
> 
> How was your day ?


Boring. XD
I have no wlan currently. I don't know when I'll be able to read OP this week. 


Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sta ima?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ubijam se od dosade trenutno.. :/


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ubijam se od dosade trenutno.. :/


Bolje nego ja sto treba da ucim sad lol.


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sta ima?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo 





DeVision said:


> Boring. XD
> I have no wlan currently. I don't know when I'll be able to read OP this week.
> 
> Ubijam se od dosade trenutno.. :/


Today was really boring , I should have studied but I ended up getting distracted all day


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sta ima?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo 





DeVision said:


> Boring. XD
> I have no wlan currently. I don't know when I'll be able to read OP this week.
> 
> Ubijam se od dosade trenutno.. :/


Today was really boring , I should have studied but I ended up getting distracted all day


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> Yo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. I have a test tomorrow and will probably spend the whole night studying lol.


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Same here. I have a test tomorrow and will probably spend the whole night studying lol.


I have test too 


good luck with yours


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> I have test too
> 
> 
> good luck with yours


Good luck as well. 

Thank you.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2019)

Good old student days. I wish I could turn back time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good old student days. I wish I could turn back time.


I wish I can skip forward  

If I may ask , how old are you ?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> I wish I can skip forward
> 
> If I may ask , how old are you ?



45 probs


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2019)

Leaked ages:

@Oreki 15
@Gledania 18
@Flame 18
@DeVision 45

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2019)

@Redline 19
@QMS 21


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> I wish I can skip forward
> 
> If I may ask , how old are you ?




I'll let you guess. 




テ. D . えー said:


> Leaked ages:
> 
> @Oreki 15
> @Gledania 18
> ...



That's why you should have respect!


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Leaked ages:
> 
> @Oreki 15
> @Gledania 18
> ...


What about you ?


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'll let you guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm you sounds like someone in his late twenties,  early thirties


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> What about you ?



I guess around 27

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> Hmm you sounds like someone in his late twenties,  early thirties



Spot on (biologically). Mentally I'm 16.


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Spot on (biologically). Mentally I'm 16.


I am mentally more mature than my age


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am mentally more mature than my age



Girls usually are


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

@Captain Harashima seriously man you're misusing tier specialist... take a break


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2019)

Who is captain Harashima and how dares he to ties spec me? Do you wanna get banned?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Captain Harashima seriously man you're misusing tier specialist... take a break


I Iove this rating


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I Iove this rating


I am gonna end your entire career

Also you can't spam a rating like that..


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

@Kinjin Can you enlighten @Captain Harashima what happens when someone spam negative or neutral ratings for no reason


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Kinjin Can you enlighten @Captain Harashima what happens when someone spam negative or neutral ratings for no reason


I've got a reason tho


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @QMS 21


Damn, I am back in my 3rd year of faculty!

I would want that!

Make it 20, please.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I guess around 27


Young one!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 12, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I've got a reason tho


And I don't want to hear it... I call that reason nonsense


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 12, 2019)

If it's annoying people then you better respect their wish. Rao should be able to figure that out by himself.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> And I don't want to hear it... I call that reason nonsense


Also Ion spamming that rating lmfaoo...

I barely used this 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

Lol..I am so young I can cry


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Captain Harashima seriously man you're misusing tier specialist... take a break


For us he will always be Captain Rao!
Or Captain lewd as well lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

i Just found Oden Kozuki last moment soundtrack! from when he defeat kaido then he has to leave his swords till he finally  gets boiled

this one is for the next chapter Oden kozuki and Ashura the bandit!


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi!

Hope everyone is having a good day 

And for those covered in snow, I envy you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day
> 
> And for those covered in snow, I envy you.



I hate snow


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day
> 
> And for those covered in snow, I envy you.


hope you have a great week too 

I love snow , but it rarely snows here


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

not far from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I hate snow


I have no idea what Snow is here in California.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 12, 2019)

I hate snow.


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I hate snow.


I miss snow already


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> I miss snow already




I dislike winter in general, I don't like cold weather, and I don't like snow at all.


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2019)

How the fuck you gon dislike snow. It's the most wonderous time of the year


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I hate snow


 




Superman said:


> I have no idea what Snow is here in California.


 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> I hate snow.


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I dislike winter in general, I don't like cold weather, and I don't like snow at all.


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

Snow >>>> Rain


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> Snow >>>> Rain


now slow down there let's take it easy


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> How the fuck you gon dislike snow. It's the most wonderous time of the year



Snow's only good for the first 1hr or so


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

Soca said:


> How the fuck you gon dislike snow. It's the most wonderous time of the year


ban them for all the winter lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

I just want to play with snow , last time i played was probably 5 years ago


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2019)

Cleaning your car at least 2 times a day when its snowing sucks ass, not to mention long distance driving.

Fuck winter when you are a grownup. Loved it as a kid and miss those times.



Soca said:


>







Irene said:


> Snow >>>> Rain



At least this is true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> I just want to play with snow , last time i played was probably 5 years ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Cleaning your car at least 2 times a day when its snowing sucks ass, not to mention long distance driving.
> 
> Fuck winter when you are a grownup. Loved it as a kid and miss those times.
> 
> ...


but like Summer sucks too with the heat



I think my fave time would be late spring these days


----------



## Skylar (Nov 12, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I hate snow



Why so? Snow is beautiful 

Says someone who doesn’t have to do the extra work of snowy days



Irene said:


> hope you have a great week too
> 
> I love snow , but it rarely snows here



it’s the same here in the caribbean. Forever sunny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2019)

Irene said:


> but like Summer sucks too with the heat
> 
> 
> 
> I think my fave time would be late spring these days



Yeah but at least I can go to the pool every day, swimming and drinking cold drinks half a day. Then again reading a book in a warm house/apartment when its snowing is pretty precious. But ye, spring is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Cleaning your car at least 2 times a day when its snowing sucks ass, not to mention long distance driving.
> 
> Fuck winter when you are a grownup. Loved it as a kid and miss those times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2019)

Redline said:


>



You are strange, gif-man. But yeah thats a good representation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You are strange, gif-man. But yeah thats a good representation.



Should have changed your name to Gif-man.


----------



## Irene (Nov 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Yeah but at least I can go to the pool every day, swimming and drinking cold drinks half a day. Then again reading a book in a warm house/apartment when its snowing is pretty precious. But ye, spring is awesome.


this looks like a fun summer comparing to mine


I only got to swim like three times this year




Skylar said:


> Why so? Snow is beautiful
> 
> Says someone who doesn’t have to do the extra work of snowy days
> 
> ...


well I would say winter is cold but it just don't snow


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Should have changed your name to Gif-man.


man...ehehehe that is a good suggestion lol..next time i will


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 12, 2019)

What is Snow?


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> What is Snow?


winter soldier? ring a bell?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 12, 2019)

@Shrike laid it out perfectly. Snow is fun when you are a kid, having snowball fights, building a snowman, playing in it. When you are an adolescent, adult, and have obligations, like going to work/uni, cleaning the said snow, going out to shops, etc multiple times a day, snow becomes tiresome. Plus I vehemently dislike cold weather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (Nov 12, 2019)

Viking Goddess Gerd.


----------



## blueice12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Nah Baccarat is better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 12, 2019)

Can't see the pic


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 12, 2019)

no Koala has nice tits


----------



## jesusus (Nov 12, 2019)

Everyone has nice tits.


----------



## Amol (Nov 12, 2019)

Can't see the pic.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2019)

Indeed...pretty much like every young woman in the series.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 12, 2019)

Redline said:


> winter soldier? ring a bell?


Nah

Snow never existed here


----------



## Nataly (Nov 12, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> I would like an Akainu one:
> 
> ''fuckyousay?'' as hovertext





Shrike said:


> Yeah but at least I can go to the pool every day, swimming and drinking cold drinks half a day. Then again reading a book in a warm house/apartment when its snowing is pretty precious. But ye, spring is awesome.


Cooler temperatures can be very productive for dedicating time for self-study and creativity. You just want to enjoy hot chocolate, read an interesting book sitting on a windowsill wrapped in a fluffy blanket. 

That image is very cozy, but I am glad I got out of cold temps just in time before seeing snow. I am fine not seeing it year round

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MO (Nov 13, 2019)

Summer>winter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2019)

@Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Cooler temperatures can be very productive for dedicating time for self-study and creativity. You just want to enjoy hot chocolate, read an interesting book sitting on a windowsill wrapped in a fluffy blanket.
> 
> That image is very cozy, but I am glad I got out of cold temps just in time before seeing snow. I am fine not seeing it year round


Damn I need to have that picture as a signature fast
Thanks @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Indeed...pretty much like every young woman in the series.


 that name 

@Oreki


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

@Marie @Gledania


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie @Gledania


that guy got roasted the moment he speaks  

French accent in English is Lil bit sexy (even male) and at the same time funny lol


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Where you can show emoji for a suggestion?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Where you can show emoji for a suggestion?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks... I will suggest some to now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2019)

@Oreki ... strongest 3 sword style man in Wano. 
Lord bless his name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki ... strongest 3 sword style man in Wano.
> Lord bless his name.


Honestly, Luffy picture is really good but chopper ruining it by coming in the middle


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, Luffy picture is really good but chopper ruining it by coming in the middle


Don't belittle Luffy's hidden sword!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> Don't belittle Luffy's hidden sword!


Yeah I noticed that when I first saw the cover lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

@Majin Lu when new event coming?


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Majin Lu when new event coming?


Yeah let's do this mma cage fight oreki I wanna supplex ya!


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, Luffy picture is really good but chopper ruining it by coming in the middle


Go and tell Zoro that Chopper ruin his dream! Lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Nataly


Don't beg for rep like this Q...
Have some dignity....xd


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2019)

Redline said:


> Don't beg for rep like this Q...
> Have some dignity....xd


This comment is even funnier if you know the context Zehaha!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Why so? Snow is beautiful
> 
> Says someone who doesn’t have to do the extra work of snowy days
> 
> ...



Snow becomes ugly once people have to walk on it and when they put salt on the roads. Also a pain in the ass getting to work and places.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

Tranquillo tranquillo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Majin Lu when new event coming?


Next global event is Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Next global event is Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Next global event is Christmas.


Santa Oden claus


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> This comment is even funnier if you know the context Zehaha!


What's the content...hummmm....xd


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

@Nataly Event is already finished... are you not changing your sig?


----------



## Nataly (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Nataly Event is already finished... are you not changing your sig?


You're right, I might do that soon


----------



## Vino (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Nataly Event is already finished... are you not changing your sig?


>sigs in 2k20


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm incredibly disappointed in some of you. 

Respect people's privacy. I won't be lenient next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

So many people voted Return to Sabaody as their fav post ts arc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I'm incredibly disappointed in some of you.
> 
> Respect people's privacy. I won't be lenient next time.


Something happened?



Shrike said:


> So many people voted Return to Sabaody as their fav post ts arc



Finally something I can jump into.


I am sorry but I had to vote it. Even though Zou introduced Sulong and Minks....was pretty short.

The return had
Fake straw hats
Bad ass reintroduction of members
Kumar being boss
Big 3 getting revenge on the Pacifistas


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> Something happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine so many other arcs post TS and Oda didn't deliver


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Imagine so many other arcs post TS and Oda didn't deliver


Whole Cake Island was hurt by the execution. Freaking Oda Humiliated big mom and her crew.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> So many people voted Return to Sabaody as their fav post ts arc


It's not even a proper arc


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2019)

When you see sabaody return is the most liked just tells you how much Oda has failed in the past ten years.


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2019)

Should I go invisible mode?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 13, 2019)

Punk Hazard deserve more votes tbh


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Punk Hazard deserve more votes tbh



Have you read PH weekly? 

That's the only arc I have ever read where I had to take a break from OP for a few months. Granted, the FI before that already killed me somewhat, but the running and the children and the Yeti Cool Bros and Brownbeard and the whiny fodder marines really made me want to shoot myself in the knee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Have you read PH weekly?
> 
> That's the only arc I have ever read where I had to take a break from OP for a few months. Granted, the FI before that already killed me somewhat, but the running and the children and the Yeti Cool Bros and Brownbeard and the whiny fodder marines really made me want to shoot myself in the knee.


Oh that's understandable I guess lol


And Nope I only started reading the Manga weekly at the end of PH when some dmbass spoiled me About Aokiji's return


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

@Dellinger vs @Marie MMA fight, who wins?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Dellinger vs @Marie MMA fight, who wins?


What's the status of Dellinger?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 13, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Thx for the rep


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What's the status of Dellinger?


Legend tier


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Marie neg diffs... she's defeating legends left to right


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Dellinger vs @Marie MMA fight, who wins?


I would rather see them in a mud fight!lol..
MArie wins by choking Dellinger out..imo... XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Thx for the rep


No worries lewd man.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2019)

wtf is wrong with you T. D. A? Xd


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> wtf is wrong with you T. D. A? Xd



why? Dellinger started beef with Marie. I'm just promoting the fight


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> why? Dellinger started beef with Marie. I'm just promoting the fight



Where? Who's winning?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where? Who's winning?





Dellinger said:


> I spoke with one of Oda's editors. Dude browses OL. He appreciates me for the love I have for the series but he also thought I was gay because of my UN and avatar. He also told me that Marie should get banned and that she should stop posting about OP. She is always wrong.


----------



## Steven (Nov 13, 2019)

Stupid bear>Morie~Delli


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> *Stupid bear>*Morie~Delli



OH MY GOD!


----------



## shaantu (Nov 13, 2019)

elo


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2019)

shaantu said:


> elo



Hi there!


----------



## Steven (Nov 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> OH MY GOD!


"X-Drake>Law"


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> "X-Drake>Law"



Who said that?


----------



## Steven (Nov 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who said that?


The bear


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> The bear


Then how can he be > than anyone?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

what's the template?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

@Gledania


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @Gledania



Emoji when?


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 13, 2019)

I have a photo with my abs, maybe I can win against Marie’s ass


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where? Who's winning?





DeVision said:


> OH MY GOD!


so whos marie and whos dellinger here... 3 different version of fight , pick one  devision
first

second

third


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2019)

No1. It has Jen A.


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> I have a photo with my abs, maybe I can win against Marie’s ass


i am tellling you it's gonna be difficult, Oden sama like that tiny .... you can't win this dellinger, not even with high hills


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Emoji when?


Before creation comes destruction.

: garpathetic


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Before creation comes destruction.
> 
> : garpathetic



"Destruct" the naruto/boruto emojis. No one's using them anyways. XD
Garp needs a place to stay!


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> "Destruct" the naruto/boruto emojis. No one's using them anyways. XD
> Garp needs a place to stay!


You want half of the New Leaf section to go after me?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You want half of the New Leaf section to go after me?



Do it like Akai.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 13, 2019)

Remove this emote () and add that Garp one


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You want half of the New Leaf section to go after me?


Well good to hear other half don't care lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

i wonder if there is any Garp emote like this one


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You want half of the New Leaf section to go after me?



Na but seriously, these: 

:rangiku




Correct me if I am wrong.

Most of these are shit and never used tbh.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Na but seriously, these:
> 
> :rangiku
> 
> ...


I agree

Also these too


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

hey @Irene why in the sidelines today


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Do it like Akai.


Thanks for reminding me that I need to go back to an Akai set.

For real, I've been tasked to refine all the emotes but it honestly isn't high on my priority list right now. Of course I also need to work with an admin on it since I lack the perms.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2019)

those are straight weird 





Oreki said:


> hey @Irene why in the sidelines today


sometimes it's better to lurk 



Kinjin said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I need to go back to an Akai set.
> .


you should , Akai is the best


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I need to go back to an Akai set.
> 
> For real, I've been taksed to refine all the emotes but it honestly isn't high on my priority list right now. Of course I also need to work with an admin on it since I lack the perms.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> sometimes it's better to lurk


You're just being lazy


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

What's the meaning of this brah


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I need to go back to an Akai set.
> 
> For real, I've been tasked to refine all the emotes but it honestly isn't high on my priority list right now. Of course I also need to work with an admin on it since I lack the perms.



Shrike made a pretty accurate list. Irene made good suggestions too. I mean the breastfeeding emoji.... What did the people who put them on think?


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2019)

someone sign up to Aries game , they need only a player


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Shrike made a pretty accurate list. Irene made good suggestions too. I mean the breastfeeding emoji.... What did the people who put them on think?


replace them with cute stuff


like this one


maybe I should suggest it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

those are bad too imo


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Shrike made a pretty accurate list. Irene made good suggestions too. I mean the breastfeeding emoji.... What did the people who put them on think?



The breastfeeding emoji is only used by one member, but I didn't put it in my list since I know who uses it


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Redline said:


> those are bad too imo



Most of those are used (beside the sharingan, rukia and byakuya, and alpha which is def crap).


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What's the meaning of this brah





Kinjin said:


> since I lack the perms.


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

lol  i knew you meant that perm...


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 13, 2019)

Whoah this really look like my hair


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

Redline said:


>


We'll never remove this emote as it's in remembrance of a member who passed away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We'll never remove this emote as it's in remembrance of a member who passed away.



Which member?


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We'll never remove this emote as it's in remembrance of a member who passed away.


i see..well that's a nice thing  from you guys...rip


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Which member?


@Gooba


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @Gooba


did you guys get to know him a bit before that happen?...man thats kinda sad to think about , i guess real life sometime does apply to forum life too


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2019)

oh that's sad to hear , RIP.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

When did ratings become a part of NF?


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> When did ratings become a part of NF?


what? what do you mean?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> When did ratings become a part of NF?



A few years ago.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Redline said:


> what? what do you mean?


I mean ratings like Optimistic, friendly, funny etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I mean ratings like Optimistic, friendly, funny etc


do they? i haven't notice the difference, i mean funny and friendly always count as pos rep ,not optimistic thou, so that's  new and better  after alli still kinda positive, not that i keep any count of it but just saying


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Redline said:


> do they? i haven't notice the difference, i mean funny and friendly always count as pos rep ,not optimistic thou, so that's  new and better  after alli still kinda positive, not that i keep any count of it but just saying


I was talking about rating system in general not specific ratings


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Redline said:


> do they? i haven't notice the difference, i mean funny and friendly always count as pos rep ,not optimistic thou, so that's  new and better  after alli still kinda positive, not that i keep any count of it but just saying



No, ALL ratings are relatively new to NF. As I said, a few years.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Snow becomes ugly once people have to walk on it and when they put salt on the roads. Also a pain in the ass getting to work and places.



My case is a clear case of “people want what they can’t have”


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> My case is a clear case of “people want what they can’t have”


Its everyone case or most people lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I was talking about rating system in general not specific ratings





Shrike said:


> No, ALL ratings are relatively new to NF. As I said, a few years.


i see , got ya , some knowledge never hurts


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> My case is a clear case of “people want what they can’t have”


you mean they are trying to get ya but you don't wanna give it to them?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> When did ratings become a part of NF?


2016 when NF moved to the new forum software XenForo.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> 2016 when NF moved to the new forum software XenForo.


So before that, there was no system of liking or anything?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So before that, there was no system of liking or anything?


There was only rep.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Its everyone case or most people lol



True. 

In the pics posted in different sections the amount of snow looks ferocious. Is that common so early in november?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> There was only rep.



low rep too during our days, in the hundreds back then and if you were lucky someone would rep 1000-1500.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> True.
> 
> In the pics posted in different sections the amount of snow looks ferocious. Is that common so early in november?


Don't know... I also like snow because we don't have snow where I live


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> low rep too during our days, in the hundreds back then and if you were lucky someone would rep 1000-1500.



Good times, when Mary repped me for 900 back in 2009

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Good times, when Mary repped me for 900 back in 2009


Did the Rep system change as well? And if it then did everyone rep come down to zero?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Don't know... I also like snow because we don't have snow where I live



The snowless club is growing 

We must find something about our places  to brag about 

is it the food? Food is 10/10 here 

what you got?


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> 2016 when NF moved to the new forum software XenForo.


then by 2025 weshould get some cryptovalue section and pass by e toro..xd  we gotta look into our future , free money on line  for evryone...xd


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Good times, when Mary repped me for 900 back in 2009



When Shrike repped me for 185.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> The snowless club is growing
> 
> We must find something about our places  to brag about
> 
> ...


Different type of food is too common here that is not even something to brag about 

I don't but I think I will brag about the food cuz I don't know what to brag about lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> The snowless club is growing
> 
> We must find something about our places  to brag about
> 
> ...


are you italian then?xd


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

@Shrike Have you ever take a break from NF or you where an active member from the start?


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2019)

I just looked up my first rep 
it was by @Kinjin  

is there a way to know how much I rep others and who ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> When Shrike repped me for 185.


when TD rep me hard for the 10 k  ten years later ..2019..the circle of life....


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> I just looked up my first rep
> it was by @Kinjin
> 
> is there a way to know how much I rep others and who ?



Why do you think I said Kinjin x Irene? you guys just think I come up with this shit from thin air...


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> I just looked up my first rep
> it was by @Kinjin
> 
> is there a way to know how much I rep others and who ?


yes... i tell you ruffly!
 6 million rep gives you around 5 k to give more or less..so by these number whoever gives you 10 k  got 12 million and so on
but the others old veterans definitely know better then me ,  i am just makeing it in simple


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Why do you think I said Kinjin x Irene? you guys just think I come up with this shit from thin air...




also did you forgot about Susan x Irene ?


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2019)

I meant a list like how can you see who repped you  but who you repping


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> also did you forgot about Susan x Irene ?


irene your avy is too sexy to keep it real you know we love ya like this! eheheeheh
i have got some  amazing avy that might just gives you a new look for a change ....


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> I meant a list like how can you see who repped you  but who you repping



Don't think so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Different type of food is too common here that is not even something to brag about
> 
> I don't but I think I will brag about the food cuz I don't know what to brag about lol



How does the food compare to the rest of the world tho?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2019)

Redline said:


> are you italian then?xd



I'm not. 

Italian food is a tough competitor I admit


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Why do you think I said Kinjin x Irene? you guys just think I come up with this shit from thin air...



I secretly ship it too.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> How does the food compare to the rest of the world tho?


I say pretty well cuz its come in the top 10 compare to the rest of the world


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> I just looked up my first rep
> it was by @Kinjin
> 
> is there a way to know how much I rep others and who ?


I recognize quality when I see it.

My first rep was by @Admiral Kizaru. Still hope he returns some day. My actual first rep was by someone else but I ignore that one.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I recognize quality when I see it.
> 
> My first rep was by @Admiral Kizaru. Still hope he returns some day. My actual first rep was by someone else but I ignore that one.



you joined in 2013 lol


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I say pretty well cuz its come in the top 10 compare to the rest of the world



T-top 10? Trying to snatch my first place? You're my enemy now 

Seriously speaking though, mine is probably not even in the top 100 LOL.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> When Shrike repped me for 185.



I did? Fun times. Not so much with mods though.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I secretly ship it too.



It's not a secret it's canon.

Gledania x Flame was a thing for a while, but that seems to have gone.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> T-top 10? Trying to snatch my first place? You're my enemy now
> 
> Seriously speaking though, mine is probably not even in the top 100 LOL.


How do they decide rank though?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Shrike Have you ever take a break from NF or you where an active member from the start?



I took many breaks, but never for more than a few months. I had posts throughout all these 12 long years, I think. I was never as active as in this last year though, I think.


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I'm not.
> 
> Italian food is a tough competitor I admit


i see..as far as i am concerned all the mediterranean cousine are pretty good and  quite similar at least  in terms of the ingridients  for the recipe that can be used but anyhow every part of the world got their own, i mean if i would have born somewhere else i would have maybe liked to eat spiders, ants , werms , beetles, or dogs and cats,( to make it exterme lol) but you know how it is ,we eat horses ffs! old ones but still


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I recognize quality when I see it.
> 
> My first rep was by @Admiral Kizaru. Still hope he returns some day. My actual first rep was by someone else but I ignore that one.



Mine was @Nae'blis, a whole of 6 rep


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2019)

first time I was negged I was told "nice dupe"


----------



## MO (Nov 13, 2019)

Hello~


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I'm not.
> 
> Italian food is a tough competitor I admit


all i can say is that if it wasn't for us the world would have never taste an immigrated pizza!


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> you joined in 2013 lol


@DeVision joined before you 

I'm lurking since 2010-11. Had to create an account in 2013 because they started to hid all pics from guests back then.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2019)

MO said:


> Hello~


Lubrique avy.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I took many breaks, but never for more than a few months. I had posts throughout all these 12 long years, I think. I was never as active as in this last year though, I think.


T.D.A and others said they were mostly on break until recently so I thought you might be too lol


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> T.D.A and others said they were mostly on break until recently so I thought you might be too lol



Nah 

@Soca old timers


----------



## MO (Nov 13, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lubrique avy.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Redline said:


> all i can say is that if it wasn't for us the world would have never taste an immigrated pizza!



Well throughout history, there have been variants of 'pizza' from other parts of the world


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> @DeVision joined before you
> 
> I'm lurking since 2010-11. Had to create an account in 2013 because they started to hid all pics from guests back then.


so now are you selling some x rated marie pic  by any chance? i think oden sama might be interested in lmaoooo...just kidding lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Nah
> 
> @Soca old timers


Soca ain't that old.

You're three years older than him lol


----------



## Skylar (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> It's not a secret it's canon.
> 
> Gledania x Flame was a thing for a while, but that seems to have gone.



They have swag together so it was only a matter of time. 

Gledania x Flame? So that's why they were wearing matching avys 



Oreki said:


> How do they decide rank though?



who knows? Probably the country who pays the more money 



Redline said:


> i see..as far as i am concerned all the mediterranean cousine are pretty good and  quite similar at least  in terms of the ingridients  for the recipe that can be used but anyhow every part of the world got their own, i mean if i would have born somewhere else i would have maybe liked to eat *spiders, ants , werms , beetles, or dogs and cats*,( to make it exterme lol) but you know how it is ,we eat horses ffs! old ones but still



Don't chinese people eat the bolded?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

Top 30 OL posters in 2014. Most of these guys are still around.

1: Marcelle.B - 16383
2: Canute87 - 12244
3: Coruscation - 12062
4: Kishido - 10377
5: Pimp of Pimps - 10239
6: DoflaMihawk - 7882
7: Teach - 7858
8: Z - 6733
9: God Movement - 6388
10: cry77 - 6254
11: GaaraoftheDesert1 - 5551
12: BartholomewKuma - 5531
13: Viper - 5467
14: Edward Newgate - 5264
15: Louis-954 - 5179
16: Donquixote Doflamingo - 5050
17: Pacifista - 4799
18: ♦Sir Crocodile♦ - 4778
19: RobLucciRapes - 4541
20: MrChubz - 4482
21: San Juan Wolf - 4377
22: oOLawlietOo - 4293
23: Law - 4156
24: Mr. 0 - 4041
25: Stilzkin - 4005
26: Kirito - 3861
27: Muah - 3722
28: Doflαmingo - 3637
29: Yulwei - 3607
30: B Rabbit - 3584


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Soca ain't that old.
> 
> You're three years older than him lol



But he was more active, especially in the OL. I mostly talked about Naruto 2007-2009, and Berserk and Vinland Saga. I never had too many posts in the OL before, say, 2015 or so.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

I miss Corus.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2019)

MO said:


>


----------



## MO (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Top 30 OL posters in 2014. Most of these guys are still around.
> 
> 1: Marcelle.B - 16383
> 2: Canute87 - 12244
> ...


Do a 2019 version..


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Top 30 OL posters in 2014. Most of these guys are still around.
> 
> 1: Marcelle.B - 16383
> 2: Canute87 - 12244
> ...



I left around '13/14 and hardly posted about OP stuff until I came back.


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Well throughout history, there have been variants of 'pizza' from other parts of the world


not really pizza is not really that old , even thou he might get back with the romans , but margherita was the first pizza made for a queen of italy beck in the 19 century if i recall well, also to consider europe did't have tomato up  until  Amerigo Vespucci and not Cristoforo Colombo  discover the americas  both italian anyway ...so if it wasn't for us usa would have never existed and the natives american would have happily survived till today....xd , hey but lets not mention Leonardo da Vinci , or Galileo Galilei...lol  by the way it is not a matter of gene , dna or any particulary reason , it's only a matter of the place , the area on which italy grow ever since and after the roman empire, know your roots and you know where you came from, thats the best way to understand the differences


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> who knows? Probably the country who pays the more money


Then these countries deserve the rank


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> But he was more active, especially in the OL. I mostly talked about Naruto 2007-2009, and Berserk and Vinland Saga. I never had too many posts in the OL before, say, 2015 or so.


After Naruto ended? So you watched one piece in 2015?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

MO said:


> Do a 2019 version..


Back then Xin did these.
Would you even make the Top 30 in 2019?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

My 2k posts are from OL section


----------



## Shrike (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> My 2k posts are from OL section



Back then there were no convos in manga sections or events where you could get this many posts easily. You had to keep it constructive and I liked that.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> I meant a list like how can you see who repped you  but who you repping





テ. D . えー said:


> Don't think so


There's no option by the forum itself to do so, but there's a  which you could run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 13, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Back then there were no convos in manga sections or events where you could get this many posts easily. You had to keep it constructive and I liked that.


It was lot like OJ then.. OJ never had the convo threads and if there was then they were in the section where post doesn't count lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> There's no option by the forum itself to do so, but there's a  which you could run.



That's to see stats for people who repped you rather than who you repped though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2019)

Spoiler threads on OJ would get like 100 page in average


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 13, 2019)

Irene said:


> Spoiler threads on OJ would get like 100 page in average



most of it was low quality trash, sanji vs zoro stuff and trolling


----------



## MO (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Back then Xin did these.
> Would you even make the Top 30 in 2019?


That's what I'm trying to find out.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 13, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Nataly Event is already finished... are you not changing your sig?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 13, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> 1: Marcelle.B - 16383


This is Shiba tier of posting. In a year Soca has 16k post? #teambitchin' 


What Kind of poster is @Soca back then, when he is a regular member? Rude? Polite? Troller?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Top 30 OL posters in 2014. Most of these guys are still around.
> 
> 1: Marcelle.B - 16383
> 2: Canute87 - 12244
> ...


Rookies numbers!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2019)

I have 2k in our OJ thread ...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2019)

Saw this 4k 60 fps :


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Rookies numbers!


Quality over quantity mate.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Quality over quantity mate.


Yes because the quality is not subjective and depends on context!
If you would do a hypothetical and ban based on quality 95% of NF's users would be banned.

And if you would do that based on balanced posts and not fanboyism then 99.9% of the users will be lost!

Also, 16.3k divided by 365 do you expect that anyone would believe that someone has written
44 posts each day for a year with quality in mind ?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Quality over quantity mate.


It just there OL and Battledome section post count, right?

@QMS This count is not rookie number at all even 3K with only debates post is a lot


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> debates post is a lot


Hmmm I can do that in 3m if I want.

The point is that I don't want to spend more time debating how Zoro vas never stronger than Luffy or that he will not kill Kaido :V.

Aka 90% of the Battledome.

Make me a mod and I will do a site caught crawler and see what quality is in the threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It just there OL and Battledome section post count, right?
> 
> @QMS This count is not rookie number at all even 3K with only debates post is a lot


All posts in the One Piece Avenue count.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes because the quality is not subjective and depends on context!
> If you would do a hypothetical and ban based on quality 95% of NF's users would be banned.
> 
> And if you would do that based on balanced posts and not fanboyism then 99.9% of the users will be lost!
> ...



You would defo be banned, QMS of 1000 trolls


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> QMS of 1000 trolls


Not really as a mod, I would ban all threads wanking Zoro aka 100% of your  threads per se.

Or I would redact them all!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not really as a mod, I would ban all threads wanking Zoro aka 100% of your  threads per se.
> 
> Or I would redact them all!



Don't join the alt-right


----------



## Oreki (Nov 14, 2019)

Take a break you two


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 14, 2019)

One piece fandom's is serious business


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Take a break you two


Do we have cookies?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Do we have cookies?


No


----------



## Irene (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> Hi


----------



## Irene (Nov 14, 2019)

QMS said:


>


is it quiet here cuz of spoilers ?


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

Oden samaaaaaaa...step aside Zoro..


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> I have 2k in our OJ thread ...


I lost that tread been a while since I am not posting there... that's how you have so many rep lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

Redline said:


> Oden samaaaaaaa...step aside Zoro..



Oden he dead. He already stepped aside. Don't worry Zoro will finish the job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Oden he dead. He already stepped aside. Don't worry Zoro will finish the job


hopefully he will


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Mine was @Nae'blis, a whole of 6 rep



Damn I need to search mine up. 
But I remember Marc reping me with 1k+ and I was shocked. XD



Kinjin said:


> @DeVision joined before you
> 
> I'm lurking since 2010-11. Had to create an account in 2013 because they started to hid all pics from guests back then.



Only Shrike is older than me here it seems. 

@Oreki I was also always online. Lurking, but not posting, until last year. I was kinda scared because I knew no one, and everyone was buddy-buddy with each other.


@Kinjin in the past there were these "user of the month" awards. How about to bring it back, or were there problems with them?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2019)

<insertnamehere> has a Zoro ava. Is that you @T.D.A?

EDIT: don't judge my posts back then. I was a kid.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 14, 2019)

My first rep was from @LyricalMessiah


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn I need to search mine up.
> But I remember Marc reping me with 1k+ and I was shocked. XD
> 
> 
> ...



So I am the OLer with the oldest join date?



Not sure how to feel about it.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> So I am the OLer with the oldest join date?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to feel about it.



From the currently active members you are, I think. Not sure thought


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> So I am the OLer with the oldest join date?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to feel about it.





DeVision said:


> From the currently active members you are, I think. Not sure thought



Canute and Ava still post in the OL just not everyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2019)

Damn, I have to share this.. 
@Soca you always loved my pandaman.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Canute and Ava still post in the OL just not everyday



Ava isnt exactly a regular, but Canute is. He was one of the rare ones active from all the way back then. I have his rep from 2007 where he wrote "something is very wrong with this forum"


----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Canute and Ava still post in the OL just not everyday



@A Optimistic come here and claim your spot


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Ava isnt exactly a regular, but Canute is. He was one of the rare ones active from all the way back then. I have his rep from 2007 where he wrote "something is very wrong with this forum"



Also @Kishido


----------



## Kishido (Nov 14, 2019)

Here I am

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Here I am



We were just appreciating old skl NF members from the previous decade who are still active in the OL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Here I am



Eyy brother dinosaur

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

@Edward Teach @Edward-Teach one of you needs to change your username man, people probably think you’re the same person


----------



## Irene (Nov 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn, I have to share this..
> @Soca you always loved my pandaman.


all this reps on one post


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn, I have to share this..
> @Soca you always loved my pandaman.


bang


----------



## Kishido (Nov 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Eyy brother dinosaur



Call me legend


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Top 30 OL posters in 2014. Most of these guys are still around.
> 
> 1: Marcelle.B - 16383
> 2: Canute87 - 12244
> ...



@Soca these days you act like you hate OP but the truth is you’re a big OP nerd


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Call me legend



I remember when you legendary abandoned Sanji, dont make me tell these new guys about those dark times


----------



## Kishido (Nov 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I remember when you legendary abandoned Sanji, dont make me tell these new guys about those dark times



Tell them that ai came back like a phoenix and that's all Oda's fault


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Soca these days you act like you hate OP but the truth is you’re a big OP nerd


No the only thing I hate is Wano, I've made that overabundantly clear. I can never hate one piece in general


----------



## Kishido (Nov 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> No the only thing I hate is Wano, I've made that overabundantly clear. I can never hate one piece in general



You hate it because there are no JP Pop school girl a around.

But you prefer Koreans


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2019)

Kishido said:


> You hate it because there are no JP Pop school girl a around.
> 
> But you prefer Koreans


fuck you


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Tell them that ai came back like a phoenix and that's all Oda's fault



It was good that you came back as a Zoro fan too unlike other Sanji yards.



Soca said:


> No the only thing I hate is Wano, I've made that overabundantly clear. I can never hate one piece in general



Wano better than a lot of the other shit arcs we got post TS


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> We were just appreciating old skl NF members from the previous decade who are still alive and well in the OL


.......xd


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> No the only thing I hate is Wano, I've made that overabundantly clear. I can never hate one piece in general



Yeah this one's kinda weird though, maybe you just aren't in the mood for it? Since it's honestly easier to read than PH and latter half of DR


----------



## Kishido (Nov 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> fuck you



Fuck you too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> It was good that you came back as a Zoro fan too unlike other Sanji yards.



Zoro is and always will be my 2nd fav.

And a close one.

Do not give a shit about dicksizing.

Just do not doubt my monster trio and we are cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I remember when you legendary abandoned Sanji, dont make me tell these new guys about those dark times


relly?how so? tell the story....xd



Kishido said:


> Tell them that ai came back like a phoenix and that's all Oda's fault


thanks goda you got back on the right path



Soca said:


> fuck you


have a glimps of some typical italian beauty...


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Fuck you too


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Wano better than a lot of the other shit arcs we got post TS


No the hell it ain't.



Shrike said:


> Yeah this one's kinda weird though, maybe you just aren't in the mood for it?


It's just not my thing. I'm super sad Kaido has to be apart of it tho. Should've had his own thing 



Kishido said:


> Fuck you too


 



Redline said:


> have a glimps of some typical italian beauty...


I'm good


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

Kishido said:


> Zoro is and always will be my 2nd fav.
> 
> And a close one.
> 
> ...


wise words...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's just not my thing. I'm super sad Kaido has to be apart of it tho. Should've had his own thing



I agree about Kaido, but him being part of a larger and more connected story to the whole post TS might be better - we just have to wait and see how Oda pulls it off.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> No the hell it ain't.
> 
> 
> It's just not my thing. I'm super sad Kaido has to be apart of it tho. Should've had his own thing
> ...



Wano already better than Fodder Man Island and Punk Hazard and we know the juicy stuff is yet to come.


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I agree about Kaido, but him being part of a larger and more connected story to the whole post TS might be better - we just have to wait and see how Oda pulls it off.


I dunno. All I can confidently say is that for the first time in the history of being a fan of one piece...I am looking forward to the "fights' or I guess I should say "brief altercations" since Oda skims fights now, more than the story of an arc 



テ. D . えー said:


> we know the juicy stuff is yet to come.


What's funny about this is that the juicy stuff thus far has had nothing to do with Wano. It's like  giant rocks Oda throws at you to wake you up


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> I dunno. All I can confidently say is that for the first time in the history of being a fan of one piece...I am looking forward to the "fights' or I guess I should say "brief altercations" since Oda skims fights now, more than the story of an arc
> 
> 
> What's funny about this is that the juicy stuff thus far has had nothing to do with Wano. It's like  giant rocks Oda throws at you to wake you up



But Rocks/Roger/WB are all tied to Wano, they are part of the arc and the recent interview implies we're about to get more info on Roger's journey and One Piece.


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> But Rocks/Roger/WB are all tied to Wano



No they're all tied to the hip whilst they suck on Odens dick.



> they are part of the arc and the recent interview implies we're about to get more info on Roger's journey and One Piece.



See how you had to namedrop Roger to promote how Wano is cool.

I rest my case


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Wano already better than Fodder Man Island and Punk Hazard and we know the juicy stuff is yet to come.


 


Soca said:


> I dunno. All I can confidently say is that for the first time in the history of being a fan of one piece...I am looking forward to the "fights' or I guess I should say "brief altercations" since Oda skims fights now, more than the story of an arc
> 
> 
> What's funny about this is that the juicy stuff thus far has had nothing to do with Wano. It's like  giant rocks Oda throws at you to wake you up


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2019)

Soca said:


> I dunno. All I can confidently say is that for the first time in the history of being a fan of one piece...I am looking forward to the "fights' or I guess I should say "brief altercations" since Oda skims fights now, more than the story of an arc



Just wait till your boy hits the stage!


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Just wait till your boy hits the stage!


I had made a telegrams pics about that a while back too 



Soon


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 14, 2019)

Shrike said:


> So I am the OLer with the oldest join date?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to feel about it.





テ. D . えー said:


> Canute and Ava still post in the OL just not everyday





Shrike said:


> Ava isnt exactly a regular, but Canute is. He was one of the rare ones active from all the way back then. I have his rep from 2007 where he wrote "something is very wrong with this forum"



Yeah, despite having a 2006 joindate, I don't really consider myself an OL regular. Or a regular of any section in all honesty. I get bored easily if I post in the same section often which is why I always post in a different one every week.

I'm basically the homeless person who sleeps on a different person's couch every week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Yeah, despite having a 2006 joindate, I don't really consider myself an OL regular. Or a regular of any section in all honesty. I get bored easily if I post in the same section often which is why I always post in a different one every week.
> 
> *I'm basically the homeless person who sleeps on a different person's couch every week.*



Or the hoe who sleeps around on different people's beds.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

Marie during serious forum discussions :


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Yeah, despite having a 2006 joindate, I don't really consider myself an OL regular. Or a regular of any section in all honesty. I get bored easily if I post in the same section often which is why I always post in a different one every week.
> 
> I'm basically the homeless person who sleeps on a different person's couch every week.



No, you are just a precious little hopper


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Marie during serious forum discussions :


You guys talking about your old memories rather than a serious discussion


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Marie during serious forum discussions :



I'm just on NF to share nudes and talk about how Mihawk is a fraud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You guys talking about your old memories rather than a serious discussion




that is a serious discussion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2019)

So many japan girl avatars


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

Acno said:


> So many japan girl avatars



I call it the Soca effect


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I call it the Soca effect


Soca


----------



## Oreki (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I call it the Soca effect


Soca avatar is Korean and also Irene avatar too


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Soca avatar is Korean and also Irene avatar too


Its the same lol


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2019)

Now i have my own schlitzaugen avatar


----------



## Oreki (Nov 14, 2019)

Acno said:


> Now i have my own schlitzaugen avatar


Not gonna lie... that's look bad


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Not gonna lie... that's look bad


Well,thats the point

looks still better than Morie


----------



## Irene (Nov 14, 2019)

Acno said:


> Its the same lol


I am offended


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am offended


why?


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2019)

god,my avatar is so ugly...

Eyecancer


----------



## Irene (Nov 14, 2019)

Acno said:


> god,my avatar is so ugly...
> 
> Eyecancer


Do you want me to make you a pretty one ?


----------



## Irene (Nov 14, 2019)

Lol the new name


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> Do you want me to make you a pretty one ?


Nah,google is enough


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> Lol the new name


Ching Chang Chong. Chinesen im Karton


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2019)

@Gledania Are you up to date with Kingdom yet? This week's chapter


----------



## Gledania (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Gledania Are you up to date with Kingdom yet? This week's chapter



Still not. I will restart kingdom from the start but still need to wait a bit,


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm just on NF to share nudes and talk about how Mihawk is a fraud.


i know you are just making a favour and spreading happiness into the forum community.... just perfect! xd eheheheh


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I call it the Soca effect


italian legion


----------



## Skylar (Nov 14, 2019)

Redline said:


> italian legion



Where do you find all these gifs?


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Yeah, despite having a 2006 joindate, I don't really consider myself an OL regular. Or a regular of any section in all honesty. I get bored easily if I post in the same section often which is why I always post in a different one every week.
> 
> I'm basically the homeless person who sleeps on a different person's couch every week.


Lol..you remind me of a forum legend called pessimismopuro...a true hero


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 14, 2019)

Redline said:


> Lol..you remind me of a forum legend called pessimismopuro...a true hero



What forum are they from? And what was your former username on NF?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 15, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Where do you find all these gifs?


Redline: Google


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Steven (Nov 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning


Hey


----------



## shaantu (Nov 15, 2019)

Elo


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 15, 2019)

Sup


----------



## shaantu (Nov 15, 2019)

Working in delegation is so exhausting, I'm trying to figure an excuse to not go next week again


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

It's the winter effect,  make you feel lazy and sad


----------



## shaantu (Nov 15, 2019)

It's just I can't do much after I finish work except getting wasted and going to sleep.
You have plenty of stuff to do when you're around home.


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

How many hours do you work ?


----------



## shaantu (Nov 15, 2019)

When I'm far from home it's usually 9-10 hours
Of course it's better paid but money aren't that important to me


----------



## shaantu (Nov 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> When I'm far from home it's usually 9-10 hours
> Of course it's better paid but money aren't that important to me


Or rather they aren't that important as long as I can buy what I want to


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> When I'm far from home it's usually 9-10 hours
> Of course it's better paid but money aren't that important to me


10 hours is kinda a long period


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2019)

Italian for lunch today


----------



## shaantu (Nov 15, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Italian for lunch today


If you combine those two into one you get pizza?


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 15, 2019)

Nuke france


----------



## Steven (Nov 15, 2019)

shaantu said:


> If you combine those two into one you get pizza?


Lemon Pizza


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Nov 15, 2019)

@Shrike  what did you do


----------



## Shrike (Nov 15, 2019)

Soca said:


> @Shrike  what did you do



He must have attacked some dwarves, King Leo is in danger : )
I have to show my flamingo interpretation, I am way better that that pretender


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2019)

Best duo in the series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Best duo in the series


they are so hot


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> they are so hot



@Flame @Gledania


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

can't have Korean in the title and not post some korean bops daily


----------



## Gledania (Nov 15, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Flame @Gledania



I'm hot.

Flame isn't


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> they are so hot


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

Doffy tbh is the hottest character in OP  even more than Kidd


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> can't have Korean in the title and not post some korean bops daily


So you're @Soca's female (?) counterpart then. Are you just admiring them or are you into them? Just curious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> So you're @Soca's female (?) counterpart then. Are you just admiring them or are you into them? Just curious


what is the difference between admiring and being into them tho  
 I just like and enjoy Kpop  I have been fan for like 6 years


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> what is the difference between admiring and being into them tho
> I just like and enjoy Kpop  I have been fan for like 6 years


Well, I admire Obama without being into him 
Meant it sexually haha

Now my playlist is full of K-Pop vids.


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, I admire Obama without being into him
> Meant it sexually haha
> 
> Now my playlist is full of K-Pop vids.


oh lol I see , well I am in for the music , I appreciate their beauty tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 15, 2019)

I wonder if the OL can take two K-Pop fanatics


----------



## Steven (Nov 15, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> I wonder if the OL can take two K-Pop fanatics


No

K-pop...


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Flame @Gledania


Don't you have a ghost that needs to be taken care of?  



Gledania said:


> I'm hot.
> 
> Flame isn't


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2019)

I also consider myself quite a fan of this genre called K Pop


----------



## Gledania (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Nov 15, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> I wonder if the OL can take two K-Pop fanatics


nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> can't have Korean in the title and not post some korean bops daily



So K-pop is just a genre trying to be English pop?


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> So K-pop is just a genre trying to be English pop?


no


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

stan red velvet <3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> Doffy tbh is the hottest character in OP


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> stan red velvet <3



In both songs you've posted, they're using English words 

They need to be more comfortable with their own language and culture, not give in to Western globalisation.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 15, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> They need to be more comfortable with their own language



Can't stand it honestly.  

Japanese is beautifull in comparison


----------



## Soca (Nov 15, 2019)

I said Te amo, wish somebody would tell me what she said  

Don't it mean I love you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> In both songs you've posted, they're using English words
> 
> They need to be more comfortable with their own language and culture, not give in to Western globalisation.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Can't stand it honestly.
> 
> Japanese is beautifull in comparison



Korean spelling is the easiest to learn and most logical apparently.


----------



## Steven (Nov 15, 2019)

How can all girls in 1 group looks like the other one?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## jesusus (Nov 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Skylar (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm not well versed in k-pop but k-drama is top notch. Was recently watching a documentary abut Sulli. It put things into perspective about how demanding it is to be a k-pop star.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 15, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I'm not well versed in k-pop but k-drama is top notch. Was recently watching a documentary abut Sulli. It put things into perspective about how demanding it is to be a k-pop star.


Have you watched descendants of the sun and Class of lies?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Have you watched descendants of the sun and Class of lies?



I haven't watched either but I know descendants of the sun has been in 'top popular' charts for a while so I might watch it sometime soon. is it any good? 

I'm currently watching Hotel del Luna and a friend recommended I watch What's wrong with secretary Kim and Healer.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 15, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I haven't watched either but I know descendants of the sun has been in 'top popular' charts for a while so I might watch it sometime soon. is it any good?
> 
> I'm currently watching Hotel del Luna and a friend recommended I watch What's wrong with secretary Kim and Healer.


Are you interested in melodrama, romcom? So I think you're gonna like descendants of the sun but I think the best solution is to not hold high expectation due to its popularity 

I have watched Healer, you should definitely try it, you might really like that show. No Idea about What's wrong with secretary Kim though I have tried few chapters of webcomic and it wasn't really my type lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Are you interested in melodrama, romcom? So I think you're gonna like descendants of the sun but I think the best solution is to not hold high expectation due to its popularity
> 
> I have watched Healer, you should definitely try it, you might really like that show. No Idea about What's wrong with secretary Kim though I have tried few chapters of webcomic and it wasn't really my type lol



I like literally anything tbh as long as it has a good production and an interesting plot. I would say melodrama is more appealing to me than romcom. Mystery might be on top of my list tho. No wonder Goblin, Stranger and Rebel are among my favorites. W also. I really like Lee Jong Suk after that drama. 

Which one is the best drama you've watched?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I'm not well versed in k-pop but k-drama is top notch. Was recently watching a documentary abut Sulli. It put things into perspective about how demanding it is to be a k-pop star.


I can count the K-drama I watched on my hand , i think it's not my cup of tea lol 
Still those who I watched were great

Also yea RIP  two years ago an Idol committed suicide too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 15, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I like literally anything tbh as long as it has a good production and an interesting plot. I would say melodrama is more appealing to me than romcom. Mystery might be on top of my list tho. No wonder Goblin, Stranger and Rebel are among my favorites. W also. I really like Lee Jong Suk after that drama.
> 
> Which one is the best drama you've watched?


I haven't watched many k drama so I would probably say healer or either class of lies

If mystery is in your top list then you should really try class of lies

Also have you watched midnight runners Korean movie? It's not too good but I think it's worth a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Nov 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I haven't watched many k drama so I would probably say healer or either class of lies
> 
> If mystery is in your top list then you should really try class of lies
> 
> Also have you watched midnight runners Korean movie? It's not too good but I think it's worth a try



I was reading the synopsis of class of lies and all I could see was that Yoon Kyung San is in it 

He's an AMAZING actor. The main in Rebel and it is one of my favorites mainly because of his acting. The guy really knows how to make his emotions reach people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> I can count the K-drama I watched on my hand , i think it's not my cup of tea lol
> Still those who I watched were great
> 
> Also yea RIP  two years ago an Idol committed suicide too



I've never understood the logic behind artists in Korea not being able to date. How does dating makes them less appealing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Nov 15, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I was reading the synopsis of class of lies and all I could see was that Yoon Kyung San is in it
> 
> He's an AMAZING actor. The main in Rebel and it is one of my favorites mainly because of his acting. The guy really knows how to make his emotions reach people


He's a good actor and maybe part of the reason I liked that k drama. 

I don't know the name of a single actor or actress from k drama, all of the name feel same to me lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 15, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I've never understood the logic behind artists in Korea not being able to date. How does dating makes them less appealing?


Well from what I see this has nothing to do with dating only
But I will answer you , it's the way some companies or k-idols in general promoting  this fake lovely boyfriend / girlfriend image , also possessive fans


----------



## Skylar (Nov 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> Well from what I see this has nothing to do with dating only
> But I will answer you , it's the way some companies or k-idols in general promoting  this fake lovely boyfriend / girlfriend image , also possessive fans



I suppose you're right. Fans always  under the illusion they're the guy/girl the artist has been waiting for all their life so they hate whoever crosses words with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 15, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He's a good actor and maybe part of the reason I liked that k drama.
> 
> I don't know the name of a single actor or actress from k drama, all of the name feel same to me lol



With good training, and watching close to 300 k dramas with the same actors you'll memorize their names.


----------



## Soca (Nov 15, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I've never understood the logic behind artists in Korea not being able to date. How does dating makes them less appealing?


They're idols and supposed to be presented as such in most companies. It's fucking retarded but that's how it be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2019)

This is such a tune


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2019)

You need some italian music here that's for sure.....


----------



## MO (Nov 15, 2019)

Lol I can't believe who my first rep was..


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 15, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Georgia Harrison, from one of my favourite reality tv shows, MTV's The Challenge.





Lurker said:


> You know Turbo is a Kick-Boxer? Jordan would have died.



Indeed.

Turbo would destroy Jordan. It's why Jordan feels so threatened and insecure when it comes to Turbo. Notice how he lowers his voice and denies what he said when Turbo confronts him, but doesn't hesitate to get loud with Ashley. Another thing was how Jordan was willing to throw himself into an elimination versus Idris but declined Turbo's challenge. Jordan knows he can't beat Turbo, in an elimination or a fist fight. 

That said, Turbo made a costly mistake by allowing himself to repeatedly get provoked so easily. Turbo needs to learn how to ignore people and control his emotions. Where did his temper get him? He got kicked off the show.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 15, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Top 30 OL posters in 2014. Most of these guys are still around.
> 
> 1: Marcelle.B - 16383
> 2: Canute87 - 12244
> ...



I want to make a 2019 version. I'll write the code for it I'm on vacation sometime in December/January.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 15, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I want to make a 2019 version. I'll write the code for it I'm on vacation sometime in December/January.


much sooner much better.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 16, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Nuke france



Nuke ta mère


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nuke ta mère



my mother would give the nuke & carrot the blueno treatment


----------



## Mariko (Nov 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nuke ta mère



Making a pun only french can get


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2019)

Y so ded

Wake up ol


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 16, 2019)

true this is something only frenchies would understand too

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nuke ta mère


Ahhahahah I will use this as an insult from now on


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 16, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> true this is something only frenchies would understand too
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Y so ded
> 
> Wake up ol


You disturbing the peace


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You disturbing the peace


----------



## Mariko (Nov 16, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> true this is something only frenchies would understand too
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You're obviously confusing France with another country. 

Are you murrican?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2019)

Does someone notice a difference in the One Piece Avenue?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Does someone notice a difference in the One Piece Avenue?


"Come here to pit your favourite One Piece characters against each other in Mortal Kombat!"

I never really looked at the One Piece avenue thought if there is really any change then it might be lol


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> You're obviously confusing France with another country.
> 
> Are you murrican?


half black but I don't live in the US.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> "Come here to pit your favourite One Piece characters against each other in Mortal Kombat!"
> 
> I never really looked at the One Piece avenue thought if there is really any change then it might be lol


That description was always there lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> That description was always there lol


So what's the new update?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2019)

I'll let you keep guessing


----------



## Skylar (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

You should give us motivation... though if you're talking about those circles in the place of a square in threads... then it's in every section


----------



## Skylar (Nov 16, 2019)

Is it a new prefix?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I'll let you keep guessing



We should replace the goda rating by an Oden one


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

When Marie said rating I checked ratings to make sure if we have the new rating or not lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> We should replace the goda rating by an Oden one


What so good about Oden?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What so good about Oden?



Ask Oda


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

@Kinjin Hold winter theme drawing contest... I wasn't able to take part in the last one lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Does someone notice a difference in the One Piece Avenue?


I don't see any new subs or new rating or new mods 


also no new emojis


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 16, 2019)

Lebron still murdering  @DeVision

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Kinjin Hold winter theme drawing contest... I wasn't able to take part in the last one lol


A banner contest is coming in December instead. We're allowed to have a section banner again.


----------



## Irene (Nov 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> A banner contest is coming in December instead. We're allowed to have a section banner again.


so that's the surprise ?


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> so that's the surprise ?


You don't sound too excited about it


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I want to make a 2019 version. I'll write the code for it I'm on vacation sometime in December/January.


You got a new good rookie this year's isn't it? Don't remember his name bit he is doing good so far


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> so that's the surprise ?


Nope


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Nuke france


----------



## Irene (Nov 16, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> You don't sound too excited about it


creating banner isn't something I can do 



Kinjin said:


> Nope oiji


interesting


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nuke ta mère


Dei mudda alda


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nuke ta mère


Lmaooo Marie... I think.i told ya I have visited France several time, I think it really beautiful
.., a have been in Bourdeaux for the vandange, she e fet lu portair...., the dunes of Pilar, amazing! Then Carcassonne, Toulouse, the brittannia, also I have collected  peaches and apples close to Paris....some place called  Cateu neuv du Loire,   Castel new of Loire, the river... XD


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Acno said:


>




Found another game better than KH!

Also, even this one is Souls-like!

Sorry for the billow 1080 rez ... this is on another laptop


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> creating banner isn't something I can do


What are your skills?



> interesting


The suspense is rising


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> Found another game better than KH!
> 
> Also, even this one is Souls-like!
> 
> Sorry for the billow 1080 rez ... this is on another laptop


What about red dead redemption Q?


----------



## Irene (Nov 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What are your skills?


sorry to disappoint but I have none 


Kinjin said:


> The suspense is rising


yea


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> What about red dead redemption Q?


Fuck that shit.

This was gifted by a friend it is DS meets SW so it gets a day one buy for only that.


Christmas I am giving myself:  Cyberpunk 2077 > RDR2 for me on many aspects.

RockStar can keep it until it is cheap and I hate TakeTwo .


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> sorry to disappoint but I have none


*rates your post disagree*


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2019)

Pokémon Sword > your favourite game


----------



## Irene (Nov 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> *rates your post disagree*


only thing I am skillful at probably studying  and even with that I am not the smartest anymore in my class


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Pokémon Sword > your favourite game


You mean the game that has the least pokemons.

Also, not even fans are ok with this one ).

I am a Digimon fan so for me is meh.

I prefer this.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

No... Actually Kinjin have custom title now


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> *Pokémon* Sword > your favourite game


----------



## Skylar (Nov 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No... Actually Kinjin have custom title now



He didn’t have one before? Looks like we’ve cracked the code


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

Skylar said:


> He didn’t have one before? Looks like we’ve cracked the code


@Kinjin What's the price?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2019)

The new feature is that you can access the telegrams immediately without going into OL first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

Shrike said:


> The new feature is that you can access the telegrams immediately without going into OL first.


I am seeing that from the start though


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

@Oreki read this


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki read this


Damn that art is good


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 16, 2019)

When you see OJ Peeps


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

DANG0 said:


> When you see OJ Peeps


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

I remember some were saying that Boruto will show how better he is.

I am like, he got bitched slapped by part 1 Naruto and he now has PSTD.

@Oreki


----------



## Irene (Nov 16, 2019)

> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts


that's sad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> I remember some were saying that Boruto will show how better he is.
> 
> I am like, he got bitched slapped by part 1 Naruto and he now has PSTD.
> 
> @Oreki


Naruto has one ting that did better then OP and that secured #2 place.

It was the best for the West/ USA market.

Boruto is detested by the west and it dropped sales from 220k to 100k in Japan.


Because well it is shiting on the original manga that makes it even sell even those 100k copies


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> that's sad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> Lmaooo Marie... I think.i told ya I have visited France several time, I think it really beautiful
> .., a have been in Bourdeaux for the vandange, she e fet lu portair...., the dunes of Pilar, amazing! Then Carcassonne, Toulouse, the brittannia, also I have collected  peaches and apples close to Paris....some place called  Cateu neuv du Loire,   Castel new of Loire, the river... XD


You didn’t visit Glanddania’s house, disappointing


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> Found another game better than KH!
> 
> Also, even this one is Souls-like!
> 
> Sorry for the billow 1080 rez ... this is on another laptop


The new SW game is a combo of:

DS,Metroid,Uncharted and Zelda


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> I remember some were saying that Boruto will show how better he is.
> 
> I am like, he got bitched slapped by part 1 Naruto and he now has PSTD.
> 
> @Oreki


The anime doing him wrong while in Manga Boruto fought against someone who was stronger than Both Sasuke and Naruto combine without giving a shit about it.

The only reason can be that he's his father for that scene


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Lebron still murdering  @DeVision




GOAT!
Hello everyone


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> The new SW game is a combo of:
> 
> DS,Metroid,Uncharted and Zelda


Bravo finally you stop hatting on DS and other games that are not KH!


----------



## Irene (Nov 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> GOAT!
> Hello everyone


long time no see


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The anime doing him wrong


No, that shit manga is doing it wrong.

It took the Uchiha way, one asspull PU after another, Jagan, Karma etc.

I recond it will drop below 100k next year per volume that is like 30 times lower than what Naruto was doing in Prime.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not that shit manga is doing it wrong.
> 
> It took the Uchiha way, one asspull PU after another, Jagan, Karma etc.
> 
> I recond it will drop below 100k next year per volume.


I don't wanna argue about this to you and don't tag me either.. that's it you hate boruto manga and boruto character.. I don't care


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't wanna argue about this to you and don't tag me either.. that's it you hate boruto manga and boruto character.. I don't care


Well, then that is like 90% of Naruto fans ...

Saw the comments in here and on YT ...

Boruto is shit and I am in the majority of the core audience aka those that read Naruto.


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> Bravo finally you stop hatting on DS and other games that are not KH!


I hate other games?Lol no.

I love Bayonetta,SSB,Zelda,Sly Racoon and Mario

Okami is massiv underrated.Awesome design,a nice world and Amaterasu

Soul Reaper needs a HD-Remake
Ratchet and Clank is trash now.

I heard  the new pokemon has not much pokemon to catch anymore?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> I heard the new pokemon has not much pokemon to catch anymore?


Yes ... I am a fan of Digimon so I don't relly care!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> that's it you hate boruto manga and boruto character


Well, the manga is trashing with every chapter a way better one that has 70 volumes and is the only reason why this subpar one even has fans.

And the protagonist is a Gary Stu, what is it to like about him.


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes ... I am a fan of Digimon so I don't relly care!


Digimon Season 1 is by far the best season

S1>Frontier~Datasquad>Xros>Tamers>Xros Hunters

I dont know the new Digimon with the mobile telephone stuff


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> Digimon Season 1 is by far the best season
> 
> S1>Frontier~Datasquad>Xros>Tamers>Xros Hunters
> 
> I don't know the new Digimon with the mobile telephone stuff


Digimon 1 and 2 and the latest one that has the old crew from 1 is all that I know about Digimon.

 The rest do not exist for me!


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Digimon...lol...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> Digimon...lol...


DON'T YOU DARE.

95 my first anime on RTL black and white TV.


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> GOAT!
> Hello everyone


Magic Luca is coming to get the MVP!
This year NBS gonna be super dope by the way ..lost of super duo and good teams..
NBA finals?.
La clippers Vs Milwaukee bucks!

But it can be also
Huston Vs Philadelphia


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> DON'T YOU DARE.
> 
> 95 my first anime on RTL black and white TV.


Better kenshiro or Gigi la trottola


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> Better kenshiro or Gigi la trottola


Gigi la trottola hahahaha


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Kinjin What's the price?


We got rid of the Davy Back Fight sub-section. If you didn't notice its removal then that tells me that it was the right decision.

And yeah, it was time to bring back my usertitle. Although not having one at all isn't too bad either


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We got rid of the Davy Back Fight sub-section. If you didn't notice its removal then that tells me that it was the right decision.
> 
> And yeah, it was time to bring back my usertitle. Although not having one at all isn't too bad either


----------



## Irene (Nov 16, 2019)

time to add a sub for *Shipping*


----------



## Irene (Nov 16, 2019)

sub for shipping 
1. Yes 
2. Yup


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> that's sad


Not if you get to make the next convo.



Irene said:


> time to add a sub for *Shipping*


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> sub for shipping
> 1. Optimistic
> 2. Yup


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 16, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Not if you get to make the next convo.


the convo would be cute then 



Kinjin said:


>





Irene said:


> sub for shipping
> 1. Yes
> 2. Yup


the dice is speaking for our rights


----------



## Flame (Nov 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> sub for shipping
> 1. Yes
> 2. Yup


----------



## Irene (Nov 16, 2019)

I am just kidding , a sub is too big I think a thread will be fine 



Flame said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> Magic Luca is coming to get the MVP!
> This year NBS gonna be super dope by the way ..lost of super duo and good teams..
> NBA finals?.
> La clippers Vs Milwaukee bucks!
> ...



With the King healthy (with AD and Kuz and Superman?). No way Jose! King gonna take it this year.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 16, 2019)

Just read that the OP editor is saying One Piece may well likely end in 5 years after at first saying it wasn't possible


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2019)

@Blade Takamura is tha Goat


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> With the King healthy (with AD and Kuz and Superman?). No way Jose! King gonna take it this year.


King gonna take it ..next year's..give it a years to fix the team property..clipper roster is overall better
Noone has kwahi, George and Williams !
The scorer and two top defenders


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 16, 2019)

'Korean Legion"


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Gigi la trottola hahahaha


Altro Che Digimon lol..sti ragazzini...


----------



## Amol (Nov 16, 2019)

@Soca
@Kinjin
@Etherborn
Which one of you closed my Marco Vs Pica thread? 
I didn't even get so much as notice for that. 
And that thread was created for a purpose. I wanted to hear arguments on how a CQC fighter who doesn't have mountain busting attacks can beat Pica's Golem. It was there to discuss one of the most important topic of BD I. e., AoE =/= Power.
Open it again.


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> 'Korean Legion"


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2019)

Amol said:


> @Soca
> @Kinjin
> @Etherborn
> Which one of you closed my Marco Vs Pica thread?
> ...


It's a spite thread. Marco is above Doflamingo, let alone Pica. (I know you know that.)

I get the purpose but then you should word your OP and thread title differently to reflect that.


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> Altro Che Digimon lol..sti ragazzini...


Ma che ne sanno i 2000


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 16, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> 'Korean Legion"


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> and the latest one that has the old crew from 1 is all that I know about Digimon.
> 
> The rest do not exist for me!


do you mean tri?Well...it was not good


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> King gonna take it ..next year's..give it a years to fix the team property..clipper roster is overall better
> Noone has kwahi, George and Williams !
> The scorer and two top defenders



Yeah, but Kwahi won't be able to play 7 games against LBJ and AD. He's to injury prone


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> King gonna take it ..next year's..give it a years to fix the team property..clipper roster is overall better
> Noone has kwahi, George and Williams !
> The scorer and two top defenders



Lebron, AD, Kuzma > Kawhi, PG and Lou Williams


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2019)

@テ. D . えー Did you ever hear about Admiral Yi ?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 16, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @テ. D . えー Did you ever hear about Admiral Yi ?



who's that?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> who's that?



One of the greatest admirals of all time  

Check this video


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Lebron, AD, Kuzma > Kawhi, PG and Lou Williams


its a good match up...but like i said clippers team overall is better then lakers , they need at least another years  or another player... first game  they had kwahi destroyed lebron by the way  lol  lebreon is getting old like valentino rossi
also pg and leonard are better 2 way players then ad and lebron are, if lebron was yungers well, then it would have been a different matter


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> its a good match up...but like i said clippers team overall is better then lakers , they need at least another years  or another player... first game  they had kwahi destroyed lebron by the way  lol  lebreon is getting old like valentino rossi
> also pg and leonard are better 2 way players then ad and lebron are, if lebron was yungers well, then it would have been a different matter



Lakers have been better than the Clippers so far this season, and Kawhi is the one who looks like a 60 year old whenever he walks due to his ongoing knee injury. While Lebron is back to his best.


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but Kwahi won't be able to play 7 games against LBJ and AD. He's to injury prone


they probably won't need seven games to get rid of the Lakers this year, even thou right now Lakers are doing pretty good , and they do have 6 all star on their rooster by the way, look at Howard ..he never played this well not even in his prime lol
 i see Luca Doncic winning an MVP in the next future and  he will bring championships to the Mav  as well, probably more then one ... this kid got 20 years old lol... at 25 he will be the new best player of this new era, if he stays healthy


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Lakers have been better than the Clippers so far this season, and Kawhi is the one who looks like a 60 year old whenever he walks due to his ongoing knee injury. While Lebron is back to his best.


yeah ..kind a..it does look that way for the time being but Lakers had easiest match up and Clipper are not full squad yet, but you know what...i hope  Lebron will keep this pace up to when it counts and not going down at the play off , on the other hand , we do know what Leonard can do when i  play off mode even if injured , plus you add pg  on his side! they are too strong for anyone ,imo , anyway lets not forget Harden and Westbrook who could become unstappable,
 the Greek freak will reach the finals this year as far as i am  concernerd , and ..Luca doncic is better then Ben simmons
i also gotta say i am extremely disappointed on Tatum! i would have expect him to be super this years but so far he is doing shit, last year he was my fav along with Doncic


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Lebron, AD, Kuzma > Kawhi, PG and Lou Williams


not obsolutely  imo
Kwahi is the best NBA player atm , Lebron ...was the best
Age  aside ... who gonna double  who? Lakers will play one vs one and Clipper has it in their  hands like this , only AD might actually try to defend them or better be the real la Post! who knowns, but think about it , if you got william, Pg and Leonard on the floor together.. they gonna run you down , Kuzma can't guard any of them
whatever gonna be i hope they both gonna give us a great conference final in a way or another
 i don't have any particulary team as my favourite to be honest, i like various team


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> who's that?


@テ. D . えー
if you ever see this video tell me your thought about it. (There are 5 episodes )

This dude was real , I would enjoy if someone wrote a manga about him


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2019)

@Redline
Lakers played without Kuz for the first 5-6 games I think. They'll only get better.
Once Green adjusts, Lakers will be > Clippers. For now I see them going to g7.

About Luka. I love that kid. And I like the Mavs because od Dirkules. I hope he'll do great there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Ma che ne sanno i 2000


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Redline
> Lakers played without Kuz for the first 5-6 games I think. They'll only get better.
> Once Green adjusts, Lakers will be > Clippers. For now I see them going to g7.
> 
> About Luka. I love that kid. And I like the Mavs because od Dirkules. I hope he'll do great there


yeah  mavs definitely will , and even potzinshki can still improve , both can become one of the best duo for the next ten years ahead
i still follow kwahi and give clippers the edge anyhow! then if i count pg too it's over.

here a couple of friends you may like...


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> yeah  mavs definitely will , and even potzinshki can still improve , both can become one of the best duo for the next ten years ahead
> i still follow kwahi and give clippers the edge anyhow! then if i count pg too it's over



I don't know. PG is kinda overrated to me. Did nothing special at the Pacers, failed in Westbrooks Thunder.. Now riding on Kwahis success.
It's too early to guess, cut I can see them losing to the Lakers to the Rockets and to the Mavs too..


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't know. PG is kinda overrated to me. Did nothing special at the Pacers, failed in Westbrooks Thunder.. Now riding on Kwahis success.
> It's too early to guess, cut I can see them losing to the Lakers to the Rockets and to the Mavs too..


yep give luca few more years and nba gonna become his turf ! this year it can go either way..., one of the two LA team gonna fail  if they dont get to the finals


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 16, 2019)

why if I click this thread it puts me 100 pages back


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> why if I click this thread it puts me 100 pages back


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2019)

I cannot go long without Doffy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I cannot go long without Doffy


 
lmaoooo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 16, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I cannot go long without Doffy


Awesome choice. He is definitely in my top 5 faves.

Actually, I found a lot of cool pics of 3 of my top 5 faves together lol.


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 16, 2019)

Coincidentally Marie was the worst everybody loves Raymond character and @Marie is the worst poster here


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Awesome choice. He is definitely in my top 5 faves.
> 
> Actually, I found a lot of cool pics of 3 of my top 5 faves together
> 
> ...


yeah i bet the reals ones are all harcore hentai lol you perv , don't play innocent we know our lewd mens


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Coincidentally Marie was the worst everybody loves Raymond character and @Marie is the worst poster here


Ofc she is.Her Mihawk hate alone is proof enough


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Awesome choice. He is definitely in my top 5 faves.
> 
> Actually, I found a lot of cool pics of 3 of my top 5 faves together lol.
> 
> ...



Croc, Doffy and Mihawk


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Croc, Doffy and Mihawk


A style!


----------



## MO (Nov 16, 2019)

@Soca have you listened to summer walker?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Awesome choice. He is definitely in my top 5 faves.
> 
> Actually, I found a lot of cool pics of 3 of my top 5 faves together lol.
> 
> ...



You guys probably don't know, but I've been rocking a Doffy set for years


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2019)

MO said:


> @Soca have you listened to summer walker?


Never heard of her till the other day when there was pics being spread that she was a witch lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Soca said:


> Never heard of her till the other day when there was pics being spread that she was a witch lol


Hinataaaa


----------



## MO (Nov 16, 2019)

Soca said:


> Never heard of her till the other day when there was pics being spread that she was a witch lol


Lol you should listen to her. She is quite similar to Sza.


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

MO said:


> Lol you should listen to her. She is quite similar to Sza.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> With the King healthy (with AD and Kuz and Superman?). No way Jose! King gonna take it this year.


How many times did Klaw dethrone the King? Clippers and Raptors for the finals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 16, 2019)

@Redline 


@DeVision and T.D.A are lakers fan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Don King said:


> How many times did Klaw dethrone the King? Clippers and Raptors for the finals.


Lol.. LeBron better retire if he doesn't want to end up his career  3 to 12...eheheh... who's the new king of LA now? Xd
Hold on maybe I got the brand new balance video for it....lmaoooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> Lol.. LeBron better retire if he doesn't want to end up his career  3 to 12...eheheh... who's the new king of LA now? Xd
> Hold on maybe I got the brand new balance video for it....lmaoooo




but he needs to stop this load management BS.


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2019)

Don King said:


> but he needs to stop this load management BS.


Yeah but is not his fault..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 16, 2019)

Redline said:


> Yeah but is not his fault..


Whoever behind that shit they suck. 


Meanwhile, Joker movie hit billion highest-grossing R-rated film.


----------



## jesusus (Nov 16, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 16, 2019)

jesusus said:


>


Wrong section Maru, you lewd man.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You guys probably don't know, but I've been rocking a Doffy set for years


Really?.....never really noticed.


Don King said:


> @Redline
> 
> 
> @DeVision and T.D.A are lakers fan?



As am I

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 16, 2019)

Beautiful I must say


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Don King said:


> @Redline
> 
> 
> @DeVision and T.D.A are lakers fan?



I have no favorite team. I like certain players (LBJ, Kwahi, Curry, Dončić, Jokić, Šarić, my name brother Bogdanović XD..)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

@Shrike you gonna make an event for OL, or a mafia game or something? 
Please tag me if you do. I'm almost out of internet (but they should be here next week), and I'd probably miss it if I don't get tagged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Shrike you gonna make an event for OL, or a mafia game or something?
> Please tag me if you do. I'm almost out of internet (but they should be here next week), and I'd probably miss it if I don't get tagged.



Hungover af rn, will address this later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Hungover af rn, will address this later



 good going. XD


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I have no favorite team. I like certain players (LBJ, Kwahi, Curry, Dončić, Jokić, Šarić, my name brother Bogdanović XD..)


I just banwagoning the clippers rn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Don King said:


> I just banwagoning the clippers rn.



Better than stupid Nets with Durant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

OL mafia would be fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Nov 17, 2019)

Mafia


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

Acno said:


> Mafia


you don't know how to play ?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> OL mafia would be fun



Let's hope Shrike will host it.


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2019)

morning


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Morning what? It's time to sleep


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 17, 2019)

Yeah it's sleep time


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Morning what? It's time to sleep


it's nap time


----------



## Steven (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> you don't know how to play ?


I just dont post and hope i survive


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Morning what? It's time to sleep


then go to sleep


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> it's nap time oiji


Good night.


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

Acno said:


> I just dont post and hope i survive


that remind me of my old days 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Good night.


----------



## Steven (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> that remind me of my old days


Now you are even older


----------



## Skylar (Nov 17, 2019)

A mafia game would def be a great interlude before the other planned events the section has for december. 

If getting permission to host it is still problematic however, then a “guess who?” in which we make riddles in teams and then, in rounds, guess the character the other team’s riddles refer to would be cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Buongiorno Italia...


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2019)

Skylar said:


> A mafia game would def be a great interlude before the other planned events the section has for december.
> 
> If getting permission to host it is still problematic however, then a “guess who?” in which we make riddles in teams and then, in rounds, guess the character the other team’s riddles refer to would be cool.


I keep trying to think up a good way to make a one piece battle rap competition in here but I'm having trouble making up rules


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> I keep trying to think up a good way to make a one piece battle rap competition in here but I'm having trouble making up rules


Rap? What type?

I mean theme


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

IG disabled my account all of a sudden for no reason


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> IG disabled my account all of a sudden for no reason


At least you had the account... they just don't let me make one


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> I keep trying to think up a good way to make a one piece battle rap competition in here but I'm having trouble making up rules


Not to brag or anything but people used to call me SupaHotFire cause I spit those bars


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> IG disabled my account all of a sudden for no reason


thots infected your shit so they had to put it down probably



Oreki said:


> Rap? What type?
> 
> I mean theme


battle rap


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> At least you had the account... they just don't let me make one


What? how come?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> battle rap


That's not enough description lol


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Not to brag or anything but people used to call me SupaHotFire cause I spit those bars


I was put in the top 5 rappers list with Dylan, Dylan, Dylan and Dylan because I spit hot fire.


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

All my hard work gone, reduced to ashes in a mere snap of a finger


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> I was put in the top 5 rappers list with Dylan, Dylan, Dylan and Dylan because I spit hot fire.


Not bad. I made Politikz tho.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> What? how come?


Let just say I first entered the username that already exists, when I tried with new they said your Gmail in use, then I send a complain, they reset the Gmail and when the account was almost ready, they blocked my Gmail and said it could be spam lol 

Though I had to use with facebook lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Not to brag or anything but people used to call me SupaHotFire cause I spit those bars


Nah... you just lost in the gamble to have that name


----------



## Steven (Nov 17, 2019)

OP rap battle?

Mihawk is stronger than Shanks,
Now stop with the wanks


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Let just say I first entered the username that already exists, when I tried with new they said your Gmail in use, then I send a complain, they reset the Gmail and when the account was almost ready, they blocked my Gmail and said it could be spam lol
> 
> Though I had to use with facebook lol


damn man, that's bs


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> damn man, that's bs


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> then go to sleep



Fite me. 

About the rap battle thing, make it annonymous and with OP chars. ERBOH style. Sanji vs Zoro would be easy to write 




Light D Lamperouge said:


> Good night.



Lewd.


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Rap? What type?
> 
> I mean theme


Vanilla ice  lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Fite me.
> 
> About the rap battle thing, make it annonymous and with OP chars. ERBOH style. Sanji vs Zoro would be easy to write
> 
> ...


150- 101!?!?


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> IG disabled my account all of a sudden for no reason


IG is overrated anyway


----------



## Skylar (Nov 17, 2019)

Soca said:


> I keep trying to think up a good way to make a one piece battle rap competition in here but I'm having trouble making up rules



This would be pretty cool for the battledomers to get creative.

Let me get my inner 50cent out.  I think you could make a sign up thread where everyone rolls the dice and the number rolled indicate a character they have to hype. Then there’s another thread in which the rappers would go against each other, drop their beats and get their inner Eminems out. 

The only thing I’m not sure of is how the winner could be decided. A poll could be exploited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Skylar said:


> This would be pretty cool for the battledomers to get creative.
> 
> Let me get my inner 50cent out.  I think you could make a sign up thread where everyone rolls the dice and the number rolled indicate a character they have to hype. Then there’s another thread in which the rappers would go against each other, drop their beats and get their inner Eminems out.
> 
> The only thing I’m not sure of is how the winner could be decided. A poll could be exploited


I gotta choose Luffy or else I am gonna lose this before it even starts lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I gotta choose Luffy or else I am gonna lose this before it even starts lol



imagine you get Caribou


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Skylar said:


> imagine you get Caribou


Then if I tried Caribou gonna win


----------



## Skylar (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Then if I tried Caribou gonna win




You’re a Caribou lover?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Skylar said:


> You’re a Caribou lover?


Tsk tsk tsk... I was just being humble and thought can make that useless character to have some shine


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Skylar said:


> This would be pretty cool for the battledomers to get creative.
> 
> Let me get my inner 50cent out.  I think you could make a sign up thread where everyone rolls the dice and the number rolled indicate a character they have to hype. Then there’s another thread in which the rappers would go against each other, drop their beats and get their inner Eminems out.
> 
> The only thing I’m not sure of is how the winner could be decided. A poll could be exploited


Just do a cage fight with each number a an action..... supplex, strangles, ko punch, straight jab in the face, tecnical ko,    ..then you can have like  if you get strangle either you tap out or if you get another number you can break free and so on...
There are plenty of possibility with a single action for number of roll.. 6 or 9 face dice should be good enough already


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Tsk tsk tsk... I was just being humble and thought can make that useless character to have some shine


Lmaooo


----------



## Skylar (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Tsk tsk tsk... I was just being humble and thought can make that useless character to have some shine



You must have some real talent if you can make Caribou shine


----------



## Skylar (Nov 17, 2019)

Redline said:


> Just do a cage fight with each number a an action..... supplex, strangles, ko punch, straight jab in the face, tecnical ko,    ..then you can have like  if you get strangle either you tap out or if you get another number you can break free and so on...
> There are plenty of possibility with a single action for number of roll.. 6 or 9 face dice should be good enough already



This could also work. A deathmatch or a hunger games simulation


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Skylar said:


> You must have some real talent if you can make Caribou shine


Not talent but I have a death note with shinigami eyes, I am gonna write down every participant name


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

Caribou convo...


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Caribou convo...


Remember when you and @Gledania were the two top contributors of the convo? Good times.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Remember when you and @Gledania were the two top contributors of the convo? Good times.



Ohhh yeah I member that gold age.

The new gen was supposed to surpass the last one...

I'm skeptical


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ohhh yeah I member that gold age.
> 
> The new gen was supposed to surpass the last one...
> 
> I'm skeptical


New gen is lazy


----------



## Gledania (Nov 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Remember when you and @Gledania were the two top contributors of the convo? Good times.




I'm not sure what happened....

@Dunno  how comes the new comers from OJ surpassed me ? I was top contributor back then.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> New gen is lazy



New gen is new.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I was top contributor back then.



I was. 

You were my FM.

But we still shine as this thread stars, like Roger and WB


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> New gen is new.


I am not new-gen, to be honest. I am doing One Piece discussion for 3 years now


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am not new-gen, to be honest. I am doing One Piece discussion for 3 years now


10 years at least lol..but not here


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am doing One Piece discussion *for 3 years now*



Cute boy


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

Why there are no forum games here  ?


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Skylar said:


> This could also work. A deathmatch or a hunger games simulation


yep..roll a dice face nine!

1 for supplex
2 for one punch ko
3 for  a strangle   ....the enemy gotta roll dace face 2 for ...1 he break free  2 he tap for submission
4 straight jab into the face  value 1 point
5 kick on the leg   ....value 1 point
6 tecnical ko unable to stand
7 hammer head punches  ..value  2 points
8 massive hook ....value 2 points
9 moving on the cage

total of 3 round and  two rolls each round...  obvioulsly if you get 2 whoever get 2 fist or 6 wins!

something along those lines  would be cool imo


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Italian legion propaganda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am not new-gen, to be honest. I am doing One Piece discussion for 3 years now



when you were 8?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> when you were 8?



TDA this post:


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> Why there are no forum games here  ?


What do you mean? Stuff like up- and downvoting characters until one is left?


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What do you mean? Stuff like up- and downvoting characters until one is left?


hey kin i was wondering if you are the one that came up with the chapter predictions contest, points and so on... just saying becouse a long time ago in an another quite famous italian forum i did open a prediction contest  very similar to yours but we had to vote the prediction our self and give max 3 place like first second and third  for each chapter and get the point for it! then at the end of the years we had a special tag for the contest winner of each year...it was a lot of fun ... very   popular , a lot of people played with it i remember , at one point it was  so busy i left it in others more capable end s then mine...


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> when you were 8?


Your math is blowing my mind


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What do you mean? Stuff like up- and downvoting characters until one is left?


She talking about games like that:

"Rate avatar user above you" or "Ask any question to the user below you"


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Your math is blowing my mind


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Your math is blowing my mind



11 - 3 = 8


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 11 - 3 = 8


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 17, 2019)

Redline said:


> hey kin i was wondering if you are the one that came up with the chapter predictions contest, points and so on... just saying becouse a long time ago in an another quite famous italian forum i did open a prediction contest  very similar to yours but we had to vote the prediction our self and give max 3 place like first second and third  for each chapter and get the point for it! then at the end of the years we had a special tag for the contest winner of each year...it was a lot of fun ... very   popular , a lot of people played with it i remember , at one point it was  so busy i left it in others more capable end s then mine...


It might be worth to revise the predicition game to make things fresher and increase participation. Yours sounds like fun.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> She talking about games like that:
> 
> "Rate avatar user above you" or "Ask any question to the user below you"


Oh, I thought she meant specifically in the OL.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Redline said:


> Italian legion propaganda



I won't take you serious until you post Monica Bellucci.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 11 - 3 = 8


Didn't realize I was 11


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It might be worth to revise the predicition game to make things fresher and increase participation. Yours sounds like fun.


i did it this way at least we would have been  more tempted to read the others prediction and then vote for the ones we thought got closer with a little bit of explanation  and reason for the choice of the first 3 spot.. if i remember well i had a slightly different system , i think i had 2 tread ..one reserved for the submitted predticion only , and another one for the votes of the partecipants ....basically there was a lot of movement at least from the one who did submit the prediction, if you have around 25 to 20 people per chapter(even less then if it works more will join) then you have quite a lot of activity even afterwards considering the votations for the first weekly spots...


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I won't take you serious until you post Monica Bellucci.


lol..i already did that ..did you miss her?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Redline said:


> lol..i already did that ..did you miss her?



Seems like I did. Damnit 

But still. One Monica is not enough.


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Seems like I did. Damnit
> 
> But still. One Monica is not enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



I see a change.


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

Ok time for deep discussions 



Who are the top 5 hottest males and top 5 hottest females in OP ?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> Ok time for deep discussions
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the top 5 hottest males and top 5 hottest females in OP ?



Irene, what's on your mind this late? 
(what do you mean by hot)


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 17, 2019)

Ok time for deep discussions 


Who are the top 5 hottest males and top 5 hottest females in OL?


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> Ok time for deep discussions
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the top 5 hottest males and top 5 hottest females in OP ?


Akainu, Ace, Sabo, Oven, Sanji

They're the hottest in order. I put Ace over Sabo since he had more time to master his DF heat level


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> Akainu, Ace, Sabo, Oven, Sanji
> 
> They're the hottest in order. I put Ace over Sabo since he had more time to master his DF heat level



Only males.....


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Only males.....


yeah I can't remember any heat based female characters


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Irene, what's on your mind this late?
> (what do you mean by hot)


I am bored and the weather is confusing me 

Also to answer 

My top 5 would be 

Doffy 
Kidd
Law 
Sanji
Ichiji

Also

Reiju 
Robin
Nami
Hancock 
Shakky


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> yeah I can't remember any heat based female characters



Kalifa's rubbing must create some friction..


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

Flame said:


> yeah I can't remember any heat based female characters


Big Mom literally have a sun with her


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am bored and the weather is confusing me
> 
> Also to answer
> 
> ...



So that's only the physical aspect? I mean, someone might like Domino's SM stuff. XD


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Kalifa's rubbing must create some friction..





Irene said:


> Big Mom literally have a sun with her


you guys got some good points   

then it's decided. BM and Kalifa are officially crowned as the hottest females in OP


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So that's only the physical aspect? I mean, someone might like Domino's SM stuff. XD


you mean Sadi-chan 

I like Domino's style  should have had more panels


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> you mean Sadi-chan
> 
> I like Domino's style  should have had more panels


Yeah, sorry
Even her name tells us she's sadistic. XD


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

Happy 400th 

100 pages left


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> Ok time for deep discussions
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the top 5 hottest males and top 5 hottest females in OP ?



Virgin question.  

Go fap on fictive chars elswhere. 

We chads here. 

Serious deep question:

Is Oda's ethics deontological or consequentialist?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Virgin question.
> 
> Go fap on fictive chars elswhere.
> 
> ...



I really wonder if you're ok from time to time. XD


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I really wonder if you're ok from time to time. XD



I'm a borned philosopher, therefore I'm never ok.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Shouldn't it be sad and even more sad?

PS don't bully Irene. (bully Soca)


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Virgin question.
> 
> Go fap on fictive chars elswhere.
> 
> ...


everyone knows that
The D in his name refer to deontological 


Now srsly let's discuss something deep

Is water wet ?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Shouldn't it be sad and even more sad?
> 
> PS don't bully Irene. (bully Soca)



2007

You know being bullied is a step.


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> Is water wet ?


I actually had a discussion about this with some people. As the conversation went on it was revealed they actually also shower naked. WTF is wrong with people? what's next? you're naked under your clothes as well?

some people...


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> everyone knows that
> The D in his name refer to deontological
> 
> 
> ...



Has H²O anything to do with the feeling of wetness? 

Is H²O wet by itself? Or does wetness comes from you?

Is "wetness" a property of your counsciousness, and not a property of the matter itself?

Are roses actually red?

Is love a thing?


----------



## Steven (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Go fap on fictive chars


Thats my hobby bitch


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> *Is Oda's ethics deontological or consequentialist?*


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> *Now srsly let's discuss something deep*



All right, Irene vs Marie, who takes the W?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Has H²O anything to do with the feeling of wetness?
> 
> Is H²O wet by itself? Or does wetness comes from you?
> 
> ...


Roses are black


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I see a change.


I had to mix it up a bit.


Top 5 hottest guys
Mihawk Zoro Doffy Croco Shanks in no order (Law gets number 6)

Top 5 hottest girls
Robin/Viola>Bonney>Perona>Reiju

*Official list. *


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Roses are black



Roses are beautyful


----------



## Steven (Nov 17, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Robin/Viola>*Bonney*>Perona>Reiju
> 
> *Official list. *


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Robin/Viola>Bonney>*Perona*>Reiju
> 
> *Official list. *


ayy bro  

Perona is best girl


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Has H²O anything to do with the feeling of wetness?
> 
> Is H²O wet by itself? Or does wetness comes from you?
> 
> ...


Intriguing indeed  

Can you tell us what philosophy matter do you think about when you can't sleep cuz it's too hot  ?


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I had to mix it up a bit.
> 
> 
> Top 5 hottest guys
> ...


I forgot about Viola  she deserves honorable mention


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Roses are beautyful



Roses are bitxhes. Ask Leo diCaprio. Otherwise he wouldn't need to drown in that ice cold water.


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

Yeah this convo ain't for me


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 17, 2019)

Acno said:


>


Talk to Oda, not me. 



Flame said:


> ayy bro
> 
> Perona is best girl







Irene said:


> I forgot about Viola  she deserves honorable mention


First place tho.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

Flame got flamed


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> Intriguing indeed
> 
> Can you tell us what philosophy matter do you think about when you can't sleep cuz it's too hot  ?



I'm dying in my cold house now, so nah.

Let's say cold and hot are just an illusion so we can both survive it.


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Flame got flamed


woah, then that actually makes me the hottest character in OL  

@DeVision @Irene


----------



## Oreki (Nov 17, 2019)

You guys just need to put your mobile down to sleep


----------



## Dunno (Nov 17, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I'm not sure what happened....
> 
> @Dunno  how comes the new comers from OJ surpassed me ? I was top contributor back then.


It's the typical shounen trope. The new generation always surpasses the previous one. Can't fight it.


----------



## Irene (Nov 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You guys just need to put your mobile down to sleep






Flame said:


> woah, then that actually makes me the hottest character in OL
> 
> @DeVision @Irene


Congrats ig


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 17, 2019)

@Samantha Garcia


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> All right, Irene vs Marie, who takes the W?


Oden kozuki


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> Roses are beautyful


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> I'm dying in my cold house now, so nah.
> 
> Let's say cold and hot are just an illusion so we can both survive it.


pretty good tread you had there life and death , happiness, meaning of life..i can you you some good answers about all that , trust me


----------



## Mariko (Nov 17, 2019)

Redline said:


> pretty good tread you had there *life and death , happiness, meaning of life.*.i can you you some good answers about all that , trust me



And stuffs...

But philosophers don't want answers, otherwise it's not funny.


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> And stuffs...
> 
> But philosophers don't want answers, otherwise it's not funny.


yep you better discover your answers by yourself and keep then save in case you might forget them lol


----------



## Steven (Nov 17, 2019)

philosophers=Carrot fans?


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Marie said:


> And stuffs...
> 
> But philosophers don't want answers, otherwise it's not funny.


there has been a time on when my philosophy was like the Charles Bukowski one...xd


----------



## Steven (Nov 17, 2019)

Zou with 10 votes

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 17, 2019)

Acno said:


> Zou with 10 votes
> 
> Are you kidding me?


Ikr
These people


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Ikr
> These people


heres your prey Captain lewd


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 17, 2019)

Redline said:


> heres your prey Captain lewd


Wtf is She Doing?


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Wtf is She Doing?


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2019)

Kinda fuck shit is going on in here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 18, 2019)

Redline said:


>


I know that's your type but dont share it here


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2019)

Soca said:


> Kinda fuck shit is going on in here



All kinds of awesomeness


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Pokémon Sword



Shield for that awesome shield mane


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

What's up OL......anything.....special happening today? Anything special  you want to say to me....ha-ha.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Is there anyone who can lend me some CC points?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What's up OL......anything.....special happening today? Anything special  you want to say to me....ha-ha.



You're not checking birthday anymore


----------



## Gledania (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Is there anyone who can lend me some CC points?



Did you check my video little man ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What's up OL......anything.....special happening today? Anything special  you want to say to me....ha-ha.


watchu want


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Did you check my video little man ?


How tall are you?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Did you check my video little man ?



Na


----------



## Gledania (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Na



No CC then


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Gledania said:


> No CC then



You probs don't have enough CC anyway. How much you got?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Is there anyone who can lend me some CC points?


I can offer 7 lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I can offer 7 lol



Ideally, I need someone who has +100 so they have enough to spare, don't wanna take from people who don't have much, to begin with and wouldn't be able to spend for themselves.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Ideally, I need someone who has +100 so they have enough to spare, don't wanna take from people who don't have much, to begin with and wouldn't be able to spend for themselves.


Make a prediction for the next chapter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi

I think toki is a whore. But she's a good whore. Here me out.. 


What if... Toki has been travelling from the past to the future and making babies along the way in hopes one of her babies from one of the generations will be Jesus. 

So she's either Luffy's mom cause she got that dragon D. Or her efforts have been meaningless cause Luffy is the real Jesus and she is not his mom.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Is there anyone who can lend me some CC points?


How much ya need, pal?



Gledania said:


> You're not checking birthday anymore


I need to start over on the 1st of January.....ha-ha!




Soca said:


> watchu want


Oh nothing....just wondering if anyone noticed anything special about today....ha-ha!


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You probs don't have enough CC anyway. How much you got?


I never used any cc ..where do I see how many I have? I can lend you some TD, why not


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What's up OL......anything.....special happening today? Anything special  you want to say to me....ha-ha.


did you lose some bet  ?


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How much ya need, pal?
> 
> 
> I need to start over on the 1st of January.....ha-ha!
> ...


It is your birthday by any chance? Happy birthday then? I had mine last Friday but nobody here gave a shit about it lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I know that's your type but dont share it here


My type are something you probably can't reach and therefore like you said no need to post it, I just post a good catch for your lewd standards...lmaooo..enjoy captain....lololol....


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

I am back again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2019)

Is it your birthday @Mickey Mouse?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it your birthday @Mickey Mouse?


Who is mickey mouse and what happened to @Superman ?


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it your birthday @Mickey Mouse?


we...if it is ..this is ...well deserved...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> did you lose some bet  ?


Why do you ask that? Ha-ha!


Redline said:


> It is your birthday by any chance? Happy birthday then? I had mine last Friday but nobody here gave a shit about it lol


Yes it is! Ha-ha!


Though I am sorry everyone ignored yours. I am sorry I do not do my Birthday wishes to everyone right now. That was my bad.


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> Who is mickey mouse and what happened to @Superman ?


i like micky better! supermoon got owned by kripton Oden


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> Who is mickey mouse and what happened to @Superman ?


I......still got this mention. That mention still works for me.....huh....ha-ha!


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why do you ask that? Ha-ha!
> 
> Yes it is! Ha-ha!
> 
> ...


mine was the 15 of november !


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I......still got this mention. That mention still works for me.....huh....ha-ha!


naaa you are just micky for me now....xd


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 18, 2019)

Redline said:


> My type are something you probably can't reach and therefore like you said no need to post it, I just post a good catch for your lewd standards...lmaooo..enjoy captain....lololol....


I know well what's your type and but I'm too innocent for this kind of stuff

So please


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I......still got this mention. That mention still works for me.....huh....ha-ha!


Supermam?
What happened to ya?


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why do you ask that? Ha-ha!
> 
> Yes it is! Ha-ha!
> 
> ...


the new name Ha-ha!


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I know well what's your type and but I'm too innocent for this kind of stuff
> 
> So please


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

Come on guys......


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Supermam?
> What happened to ya?


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Come on guys......


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Come on guys......


You know I hate Disney ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Supermam?
> What happened to ya?





Irene said:


> the new name Ha-ha!



I have merely changed my name to the most powerful character in fiction! Ha-ha!


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> You know I hate Disney ...


off course if you like digimon ....xd


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have merely changed my name to the most powerful character in fiction! Ha-ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> You know I hate Disney ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Come on guys......


this dedication


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have merely changed my name to the most powerful character in fiction! Ha-ha!


i have another one quite powerful too...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

@Oreki  I summon you my Digimon, let's kill the mice!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  I summon you my Digimon, let's kill the mice!


Shut up old man


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Shut up old man


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  I summon you my Digimon, let's kill the mice!


i summon you Supergoof and it's game over lol


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Shut up old man


 
This is you my Digimon .


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> This is you my Digimon .


@Acno  knows it!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> This is you my Digimon .


Nah... I am oreki and that's who I am


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nah... I am oreki and that's who I am


You are this Digimon and you will like it!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

Pfft can't afford that.....obviously whoever's made that underestimates Disney's cash. It is significantly over 9000.....ha-ha.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> You are this Digimon and you will like it!


No... I like Noctis powers more


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Pfft can't afford that.....obviously whoever's made that underestimates Disney's cash. It is significantly over 9000.....ha-ha.


Do you want me to show you how much Nintendo's franchises are worth?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2019)

Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse (I guess?)


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> This is you my Digimon .


 just pean nuts  for him


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

@QMS have you read that?


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS have you read that?


told ya all Oden train is coming!!!!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Redline said:


> just pean nuts  for him





Redline said:


> just pean nuts  for him


Mortals I summon one of my minions:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> Do you want me to show you how much Nintendo's franchises are worth?



Ha-ha yes.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS have you read that?


My bet is 200ch for wano.

So Oda you are drunk!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ha-ha yes.


One:


Licensed merchandise – $64.1 billion
 – $17.138 billion*
[*] – $10.853 billion
[*] – $1.756 billion
[*] – $1.46 billion
[*] – $863 million
*


----------



## Mariko (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @QMS have you read that?



Tl;dr: Naito says "read and watch OP it's gonna be awsome". 

How surprising for an editor.


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> My bet is 200ch for wano.
> 
> So Oda you are drunk!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

At least 150ch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> One:
> 
> 
> Licensed merchandise – $64.1 billion
> ...



Within our grasp....ha-ha!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 18, 2019)

Also, @Naito: ppl who gave up OP pbbly had a reason to, and most likely don't care about who will die and what the one piece is. Js.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Within our grasp....ha-ha!


That is only pokemon.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Also, @Naito: ppl who gave up OP pbbly had a reason to, and most likely don't care about who will die and what the one piece is. Js.


You gave up on OP


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Within our grasp....ha-ha!


Add mario:

 – $30.25 billion*
[*]Licensed merchandise – $4.323 billion
[*] – $1.549 billion
[*] – $21 million
*


----------



## Mariko (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You gave up on OP



Not yet.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not yet.


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not yet.


you better don't ..if you haven't so far then it means you  must get to the end of it


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Marie said:


> Not yet.


So when will be the last string that will make you?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 18, 2019)

Both Oda and Naito overhyped Stampede


It's not even that good


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Both Oda and Naito overhyped Stampede
> 
> 
> It's not even that good


Yes, it just got more money then Broly in Japan and  I saw Broly in 4k .

Mickey go and buy fox again for me!


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So when will be the last string that will make you?


if  she will wisthood Oden greatness above all then she will sail till laught tale


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Redline said:


> if  she will wisthood Oden greatness above all then she will sail till laught tale


Oden sucks


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Both Oda and Naito overhyped Stampede
> 
> 
> It's not even that good


this i agree...it's mostly  pure fanservice, but i still liked it ...just nothing to be considered cannon there lol aside from laught tale reveal


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Oden sucks


this is not what Oda thinks , so i prefer to stand by his side , sorry.... you can see it any way you want it lol


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes, it just got more money then Broly in Japan and I saw Broly in 4k


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 18, 2019)

Redline said:


> this is not what Oda thinks , so i prefer to stand by his side , sorry.... you can see it any way you want it lol


You're probably the only one who wank Oden other than Oda


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> You're probably the only one who wank Oden other than Oda


yeah   i know is not even necesary lol..he is doing the main work by himself , lol  i am just jumping on the bandwagon ,having fun on picking on zoro and mihawks fans who are scared to find out what Oden was and how much is important for their favourite characters...
also for once i found a pure swordman that i like ... he likes to cook,he like to drink, eat,  he like to get girls , he is like the best of the monster trio in one person, not liking Oden is like saying you dont like one piece either ,such a nonsense


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Wano arc is disappointment for me


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 18, 2019)

Redline said:


> not liking Oden is like saying you dont like one piece either ,such a nonsense


Exactly


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Anyone interested in OP avatars? 

Give me a character and I'll make one for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Anyone interested in OP avatars?
> 
> Give me a character and I'll make one for you.


Make Luffy big size avatar...


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Anyone interested in OP avatars?
> 
> Give me a character and I'll make one for you.


Dottor Hillk or Oden is fine for me...


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Anyone interested in OP avatars?
> 
> Give me a character and I'll make one for you.



Didn't I order a Garp? You ignoring me? Don't make me send someone after you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Anyone interested in OP avatars?
> 
> Give me a character and I'll make one for you.



Not an avatar, for I only change it for events. A sig though.....I would like an awesome Carrot one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> Wano arc is disappointment for me


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Make Luffy big size avatar...


I can do that for you


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

it is   reading it weekly is headache 

also my boi Kidd getting scammed with these little panels


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not an avatar, for I only change it for events. A sig though.....I would like an awesome Carrot one.


There you go ..you chose...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Make Luffy big size avatar...



I've posted it here:


テ. D . えー said:


> Giveaway,
> Luffy avatar 175x350



If you're happy with it, you can reply in the thread to claim it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I've posted it here:
> 
> 
> If you're happy with it, you can reply in the thread to claim it.


No, I actually saw your Luffy avatar on some thread when you showed Kuro avatar I think that one will be good


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

I can make Luffy's avatar but you have to pay me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> I can make Luffy's avatar but you have to pay me


Forget Luffy avatar... what you really want me to pay you with?


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Forget Luffy avatar... what you really want me to pay you with?


Bitcoin


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> Bitcoin


What you gonna do with the bitcoin?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What you gonna do with the bitcoin?


Foster some regret


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Foster some regret



Come on. Tell us whats with that UN.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come on. Tell us whats with that UN.


 

No issues. None what so ever ha-ha!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No, I actually saw your Luffy avatar on some thread when you showed Kuro avatar I think that one will be good



The other Luffy avatar is posted here:



テ. D . えー said:


> *One Piece avatars:
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do you need the 175x350 version?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 18, 2019)

Redline said:


> It is your birthday by any chance? Happy birthday then? I had mine last Friday but nobody here gave a shit about it lol


Happy belated birthday! Well, your bday is hidden so there was no way for us to know lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> The other Luffy avatar is posted here:


yeah... I need bigger version of this


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

@Nataly the blonde barbie in your avatars is modelled after you right?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No issues. None what so ever ha-ha!



You've gotten an informative rating. But keep in mind it's missing the prefix "un"!


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No issues. None what so ever ha-ha!


What did you do with the iconic Superman...? Spill the beans!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What you gonna do with the bitcoin?


things


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> things


Where's your avatar? Put on some clothes


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2019)

@Mickey Mouse
Don't make me call Minnie..


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Where's your avatar? Put on some clothes


ok ~


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok ~



Is it a ship yet?


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it a ship yet?


can people be nice to each other without getting paired


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it a ship yet?



I already confirmed it ages ago, you're too slow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Put on some nice clothes



Very unprofessional Mr. Kinjin


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> can people be nice to each other without getting paired



I dunno.. Telling someone to put or unput () clothes on, and the other person doing it.... Suspicious.


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

@Oreki  I will make you avatar and without payment dw


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't Agree @Oreki its a trap. That's how they lure you in.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Now recollecting some thoughts I think my current avatar should stay for at least a week


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Now recollecting some thoughts I think my current avatar should stay for at least a week


I am already making 2 avatars


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am already making 2 avatars


Seriously this time, for real? When did you grow interest in these things?


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Seriously this time, for real? When did you grow interest in these things?


I was making some avatars for myself too 
it's ok if you don't want to use any , if they turn out good maybe i should post them in the giveaway thread 



Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> I was making some avatars for myself too
> it's ok if you don't want to use any , if they turn out good maybe i should post them in the giveaway thread oiji





Sup?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I dunno.. Telling someone to put or unput () clothes on, and the other person doing it.... Suspicious.



Time to write some Kirene fanfiction


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> The other Luffy avatar is posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need the 175x350 version?


niceeee i like the sanji avy ...is it available? there are all beautiful anyway, if it's your doing or not it's a good job imo


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> I was making some avatars for myself too
> it's ok if you don't want to use any , if they turn out good maybe i should post them in the giveaway thread oiji


I hope someone like your avatar in giveaway thread... You have my luck!


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sup?


Hi doing fine   wbu ?


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Happy belated birthday! Well, your bday is hidden so there was no way for us to know lol


really? eheheh i had the whole signature at the top of the page...  my bad


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

@Oreki


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Redline said:


> niceeee i like the sanji avy ...is it available? there are all beautiful anyway, if it's your doing or not it's a good job imo



Yes, I believe the Sanji one is still available. Post in the thread, quote my post and claim it so that others know.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Oreki


Yeah that's look good


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks T.D.A and change your username lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

@Redline 

Oden avatar 175x250

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Nov 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sup?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> Hi doing fine   wbu ?


I got back from Uni like 3 hours ago, and it was a very tiring day lol. 
 



jesusus said:


>



Wrong section Maru, save it for the bathhouse.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Oreki



I like the consistency in style between all your avys. Are the stock you're using all from the same artist?


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Redline
> 
> Oden avatar 175x250


 
i will use it right away


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I got back from Uni like 3 hours ago, and it was a very tiring day lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea my day was tiring too fuck uni honestly 
 also started watching Demon Slayer  it looks nice so far


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea my day was tiring too fuck uni honestly
> also started watching Demon Slayer  it looks nice so far


better ash vs evil dead irene is a classic....quite mild, and funny...xd
or supernatural, the preacher


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea my day was tiring too fuck uni honestly
> also started watching Demon Slayer  it looks nice so far



Samesis!!! Currently at episode 20.  



Where are you at?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I like the consistency in style between all your avys. Are the stock you're using all from the same artist?




Check out these, they're pretty similar


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> What did you do with the iconic Superman...? Spill the beans!


Why what are you talking about? I am right here!





DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> Don't make me call Minnie..


 

No need for that friend! It was just time to change names and I had 4 name changes....ha-ha!


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Check out these, they're pretty similar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Artist seems like Ace fan considering the amount Ace fan art they created


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why what are you talking about? I am right here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I like the consistency in style between all your avys. Are the stock you're using all from the same artist?



Some of them are from the same artist. But for example this one is from a different artist but the style is similar:



Don't really care about keeping the style the same, if I find good stock I'll make an ava out of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Check out these, they're pretty similar



Nice! 

This Ace artwork in the link you posted is OP. I love how the colors and the expression give out a certain feeling I can't quite pinpoint.


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Nice!
> 
> This Ace artwork in the link you posted is OP. I love how the colors and the expression give a certain feeling I can't quite pinpoint.


i know what it is ..it's a Crish Cornell rip feeling your are feeling right there


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Samesis!!! Currently at episode 20.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at?


I am gonna watch EP 2 before sleeping , decided at watching one ep per night  lol but I should catch up soon 


Redline said:


> better ash vs evil dead irene is a classic....quite mild, and funny...xd
> or supernatural, the preacher


I didn't understand what you meant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Nice!
> 
> This Ace artwork in the link you posted is OP. I love how the colors and the expression give out a certain feeling I can't quite pinpoint.


The one where Ace in modern winter clothes with somewhat sad expression, that one was my avy on OJ for almost month considering I change my avy every week lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

I have a lot of good Zoro stock for avatars but keeping that for later.

@Gledania do you want some for 9 CC points?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Some of them are from the same artist. But for example this one is from a different artist but the style is similar:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really care about keeping the style the same, if I find good stock I'll make an ava out of it.



Do you have any Nami ones?


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Some of them are from the same artist. But for example this one is from a different artist but the style is similar:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really care about keeping the style the same, if I find good stock I'll make an ava out of it.


i was wondering if you could use the same stile on this oden pic, and get some other color ,just saying if it's easy for you to do,by i like this too. but its not the same stile as yours and the garp one above


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Nice!
> 
> This Ace artwork in the link you posted is OP. I love how the colors and the expression give out a certain feeling I can't quite pinpoint.


woah really cool and pretty  too bad he is lame character


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am gonna watch EP 2 before sleeping , decided at watching one ep per night  lol but I should catch up soon
> 
> I didn't understand what you meant



Too soon to talk about favorites and ships then 

I know who your fave is going to be  (I think)


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The one where Ace in modern winter clothes with somewhat sad expression, that one was my avy on OJ for almost month considering I change my avy every week lol



This one? 



Ace looks like he's in a Shojo manga in there.


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Too soon to talk about favorites and ships then
> 
> I know who your fave is going to be  (I think)


oh wait I am gonna speed up and we can discuss about shipping 

who ?  I already like that dude with beautiful eyes the first demon slayer


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> woah really cool and pretty  too bad he is lame character



L-Lamee?? 

My Kokoro... 

A guy who spent 20 months in his momma's womb can only be badass. 

T-take that back!


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> oh wait I am gonna speed up and we can discuss about shipping
> 
> who ?  I already like that dude with beautiful eyes the first demon slayer



Could it be this one perhaps?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> Ace looks like he's in a Shojo manga in there.


No, it was different one.. it might be in too deep lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> L-Lamee??
> 
> My Kokoro...
> 
> ...


 

I actually used to like Ice until MF


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Could it be this one perhaps?


yea it's him :blu


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> I actually used to like Ice until MF



Was it because he felt into Akainu's obvious trap.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea it's him :blu




Hehe, I knew he'd be your favorite. Your OP fave list you posted a while ago gave me the impression you like aloof, strong, smart characters.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No, it was different one.. it might be in too deep lol



This one looks cool for Christmas. Not sure if the colors might feel a bit girly tho


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Was it because he felt into Akainu's obvious trap.


I didn't like how dumb and ungrateful he was , also I do like Akainu so 


Skylar said:


> Hehe, I knew he'd be your favorite. Your OP fave list you posted a while ago gave me the impression you like aloof, strong, smart characters.


indeed I like them smart and strong  what about you , who do you like in OP ? and DS ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea my day was tiring too fuck uni honestly
> also started watching Demon Slayer  it looks nice so far


Agree. 

Oh I heard a lot about it. Is it worth watching?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> L-Lamee??
> 
> My Kokoro...
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Agree.
> 
> Oh I heard a lot about it. Is it worth watching?


only watched one episode and found it nice ,watch it you might like it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> only watched one episode and found it nice ,watch it you might like it


I see. Thank you.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Do you have any Nami ones?



I've posted one in the post below, feel free to claim it in the thread. Also let me know if you need the smaller size:



テ. D . えー said:


> Nami avatar 175x350:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> This one looks cool for Christmas. Not sure if the colors might feel a bit girly tho


This one but with little bit editing


----------



## Oreki (Nov 18, 2019)

Duh... As  i thought it was not allowed in this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> I didn't like how dumb and ungrateful he was , also I do like Akainu so



I agree that was pretty retarded on his part 



Irene said:


> indeed I like them smart and strong  what about you , who do you like in OP ? and DS ?




Luffy  
Capone THE GOAT Bege 
Kizaru 

Blackbeard 

Nekomamushi

Doflamingo (And he's better than Crocodile. You heard it first here) 

Honorable mentions to Reiju, Amande and Perospero (watch my list change tomorrow)


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I've posted one in the post below, feel free to claim it in the thread. Also let me know if you need the smaller size:



I will claim it shortly. 175 x 350 works for me. I'm waiting for Elusive Prizes to get a big avy again on a good discount.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Redline said:


> i was wondering if you could use the same stile on this oden pic, and get some other color ,just saying if it's easy for you to do,by i like this too. but its not the same stile as yours and the garp one above



Sorry not at the moment but I can make a Zoro ava with the similar style you could wear


----------



## Irene (Nov 18, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I agree that was pretty retarded on his part
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yass girl Waka-sama is the best  

Also our goofy admiral 

And my girl Reiju  nice list


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Irene said:


> Yass girl Waka-sama is the best




Best selfy I have seen yet from him!

@Oreki  do you agree?


----------



## Steven (Nov 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> This is you my Digimon .


Omnimon-X


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 19, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Oh I heard a lot about it. Is it worth watching?


I've only watched 4 episodes but it's not imo


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 19, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Is there anyone who can lend me some CC points?



I have some if you still need


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 19, 2019)

Redline said:


> It is your birthday by any chance? Happy birthday then? I had mine last Friday but nobody here gave a shit about it lol





Mickey Mouse said:


> Why do you ask that? Ha-ha!
> 
> Yes it is! Ha-ha!
> 
> ...



Happy belated birthday to both of you


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Best selfy I have seen yet from him!
> 
> @Oreki  do you agree?


Stop quoting me with power shit stuff like Idc so keep them for yourself or the battledom


----------



## Gledania (Nov 19, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I have a lot of good Zoro stock for avatars but keeping that for later.
> 
> @Gledania do you want some for 9 CC points?



No.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2019)

Irene said:


> Stop quoting me with power shit stuff like Idc so keep them for yourself or the battledom


That was not PL related for me!

I just said it is the best face drawing that Oda put DD in


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2019)

Redline said:


> I had mine last Friday but nobody here gave a shit about it lol


Wait what, when was that?

HB bro .


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> That was not PL related for me!
> 
> I just said it is the best face drawing that Oda put DD in


Should I post Luffy's face after Kaido mopped the floor with him


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy birthday @Silver


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> I have some if you still need





@Silver my man, have a great one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 19, 2019)

@Silver happy birthday


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Silver 

Hope you have a great day ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @Silver


Where do you get all these cool emotes? share the world


----------



## Oreki (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy birthday @Silver hope enjoy your day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 19, 2019)

Redline said:


> Happy birthday then? I had mine last Friday but nobody here gave a shit about it lol   lol



Happy Birthday Bro


----------



## Oreki (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy belated birthday @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2019)

@Silver happy birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> Where do you get all these cool emotes? share the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2019)

Irene said:


> Should I post Luffy's face after Kaido mopped the floor with him


You know that I am a fan of both Luffy and Kaido ...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy BeerDay @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> You know that I am a fan of both Luffy and Kaido ...


Stop this baiting then


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2019)

Irene said:


> Stop this baiting then


I was serious, I really like that shot.

Goda's best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Wait what, when was that?
> 
> HB bro .


15 November


----------



## Gledania (Nov 19, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I have a lot of good Zoro stock for avatars but keeping that for later.
> 
> @Gledania do you want some for 9 CC points?



My video is 7:50 minutes. Watch it and I give you 3 CC points.


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy b silverrrrr!!!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> My video is 7:50 minutes. Watch it and I give you 3 CC points.



Video looks too boring


----------



## Gledania (Nov 19, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Video looks too boring



Yet it's not.

I almost cried when finished the 5 videos 

The story of that man is quit unexpected. Even the japanese respected him despite being one of their biggest ennemy.


----------



## Silver (Nov 19, 2019)

thanks everyone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Silver ! You are gold in my book!


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday mane.

Happy belated birthday @Etherborn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Nov 19, 2019)

One more birthday wish.

Happy belated birthday @Etherborn Hope you enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Nov 19, 2019)

Ma bruh @Etherborn  happy etherbirthday  may you have alot of ether in your life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the warm wishes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy birthday @Etherborn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm wishes.


Sorry I have not been doing my thing. Late Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Marie


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy birthday to the November born


----------



## Mariko (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy birthyear yall.

Problem solved.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 19, 2019)

@Gledania why don't you change your name to Admiral Yi?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 19, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Gledania why don't you change your name to Admiral Yi?



-I'm not korean
-I'm not an admiral



Why don't you change your name to Zoro ?
Why this question btw ?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> -I'm not korean
> -I'm not an admiral
> 
> Why don't you change your name to Zoro ?
> Why this question btw ?


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm wishes.






DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @Etherborn


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Silver 

 


Happy Birthday @Etherborn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> -I'm not korean
> -I'm not an admiral
> 
> 
> ...



Cos you watching cartoons about him on youtube


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2019)

I was thinking about change avatar with this one to make @Marie happy...XD


----------



## Gledania (Nov 19, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Cos you watching cartoons about him on youtube



The same dude made a video on suleiman the first , Oda nobunaga ,  Alexander the great , Jeanne of Arc ect....

Those are summaries on great figures of history. 
Not a reason for me to change my name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The same dude made a video on suleiman the first , Oda nobunaga ,  Alexander the great , Jeanne of Arc ect....
> 
> Those are summaries on great figures of history.
> Not a reason for me to change my name.


I am gonna watch that 7 minutes video for free now...I don't know that story..I think I don't


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 19, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The same dude made a video on suleiman the first , Oda nobunaga ,  Alexander the great , Jeanne of Arc ect....
> 
> Those are summaries on great figures of history.
> Not a reason for me to change my name.



Your new name is Admiral Yi


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2019)

Marie said:


>


Bryan!


----------



## Gledania (Nov 19, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Your new name is Admiral Yi



I don't deserve such name


----------



## Mariko (Nov 19, 2019)

Redline said:


> I was thinking about change avatar with this one to make @Marie happy...XD



Wat?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wat?


That guy is a brother of that girl in your avy


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Wat?



Seems like you're the biggest bully after Soca


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That guy is a brother of that girl in your avy


is he ? lmaoooo...so Oden stays....


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy Belated Birthday @Etherborn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2019)

MO said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @Etherborn


nice avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 19, 2019)

Did you know?

If you earned 5000$ per day, 7/7 and 365/365 since Colombus found america in 1492 you still wont be billionaires? 

What's wrong with this world?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Did you know?
> 
> If you earned 5000$ per day, 7/7 and 365/365 since Colombus found america in 1492 you still wont be billionaires?
> 
> What's wrong with this world?


Do you know some people don't really desire to become a billionaire? But in my case I want to buy a country lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Did you know?
> 
> If you earned 5000$ per day, 7/7 and 365/365 since Colombus found america in 1492 you still wont be billionaires?
> 
> What's wrong with this world?


yet if you would have bought 1000 bit coins for o.6 cents in the 2010 now you would  heve become millinarf just 7 years later...lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Do you know some people don't really desire to become a billionaire? But in my case I want to buy a country lol


i would be fine with a little island to be honest


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2019)

I don't want to be Billionaire 

Millionaire is fine to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 19, 2019)

Marie said:


> Did you know?
> 
> If you earned 5000$ per day, 7/7 and 365/365 since Colombus found america in 1492 you still wont be billionaires?
> 
> What's wrong with this world?



I'm just saying this cause Amazon Ceo get this each week while billions of ppl are starving to death. 

Something def is wrong by here.

We need an IRL Oden to fix this shit.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 19, 2019)

I mean he's Amazon CEO after all


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Do you know some people don't really desire to become a billionaire? l


I think its because most people don't desire the attention that comes with it because it's usually bad and greedy muthafuckas begging for shit. That and material things can only bring temporary happiness and since that's all money is usually good for then cats are just gonna want whats necessary to be comfortable and healthy.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 19, 2019)

Redline said:


> is he ? lmaoooo...so Oden stays....



lol this dude was about to ship i*c*st


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2019)

Soca said:


> I think its because most people don't desire the attention that comes with it because it's usually bad and greedy muthafuckas begging for shit. That and material things can only bring temporary happiness and since that's all money is usually good for then cats are just gonna want whats necessary to be comfortable and healthy.


fuck that shit I want to be a billionaire.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 19, 2019)

Soca said:


> I think its because most people don't desire the attention that comes with it because it's usually bad and greedy muthafuckas begging for shit. That and material things can only bring temporary happiness and since that's all money is usually good for then cats are just gonna want whats necessary to be comfortable and healthy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> lol this dude was about to ship i*c*st


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2019)

MO said:


> fuck that shit I want to be a billionaire.


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2019)

You changed my whole liiiiiiffffffe  
Don't know what you're doing to me with your love  
I'm feeling all superhuman you did this to me. A superhuman heart beats in me  
Nothing can stop me here with youuuuuu  
Superhumannnnnn


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 20, 2019)

Happy Belated Birthday @Etherborn


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 20, 2019)

Happy Belated Birthday @Etherborn


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 20, 2019)

Another long day at uni ahead.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Another long day at uni ahead.



Better than cooking a čorba like me. XD


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Better than cooking a čorba like me. XD


muthafucka just say soup


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> muthafucka just say soup



It's no soup! Don't offend our cuisine.


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's no soup! Don't offend our cuisine.


Talking about food? XD


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Better than cooking a čorba like me. XD



Not much to cooking soup bro


----------



## Irene (Nov 20, 2019)

I feel like eating some soup with how cold it is now  keep some for me plz @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

Add some Oden to the soup...


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 20, 2019)

@DeVision make us all some soup


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Čorba for everyone except for T.D.A (until he changes his un) xD


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Btw what do you get when you Google čorba?


----------



## Irene (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Btw what do you get when you Google čorba?


 



DeVision said:


> Čorba for everyone except for T.D.A (until he changes his un) xD


what does T.D.A stand for ?


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> what does T.D.A stand for ?


Testa Di Ananas....
Like Marco to Luffy basically...xd


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> what does T.D.A stand for ?


Don't ask. It has a lewd meaning


----------



## Irene (Nov 20, 2019)

Redline said:


> Testa Di Ananas....
> Like Marco to Luffy basically...xd






Flame said:


> Don't ask. It has a lewd meaning


now I am more interested


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> now I am more interested


U lewd creature  

iirc it stands for "Tap Dat Ass"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> Don't ask. It has a lewd meaning


Lolol...I got some Lewds options ready


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2019)

Redline said:


> Lolol...I got some Lewds options ready


shoot


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> U lewd creature
> 
> iirc it stands for "Tap Dat Ass"


I would have expected you to write tear...lmaooo


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> shoot


They are too much to be said in public! Lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> U lewd creature
> 
> iirc it stands for "Tap Dat Ass"


lol  wasn't expecting the name to be this  
now he looks less serious


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> I feel like eating some soup with how cold it is now  keep some for me plz @DeVision


The low key disrespect from you.


DeVision said:


> Čorba for everyone except for T.D.A (until he changes his un) xD



Yum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Nov 20, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The low key disrespect from you.
> 
> 
> Yum!


what is disrespectful about that  ?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The low key disrespect from you.
> 
> 
> Yum!



You're right. Hmm.. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> what is disrespectful about that  ?


čorba. Not soup. Do not insult chefs.


----------



## Irene (Nov 20, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> čorba. Not soup. Do not insult chefs.


oh sorry , I thought it was something serious tho lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> oh sorry , I thought it was something serious tho lol



Just say it's @Soca 's fault.


----------



## Steven (Nov 20, 2019)

Is that you @Marie ?


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Just say it's @Soca 's fault.


It's soup hoe


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's soup hoe





Soup is not with potatoes.


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Soup is not with potatoes.


Yes it is. You throw dumplins in there too


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yes it is. You throw dumplins in there too



Wtf. Then english vocabulary just suck. XD


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yes it is. You throw dumplins in there too





This is no soup. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This is no soup. XD


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This is no soup. XD


Yes it is


----------



## Mariko (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This is no soup. XD



You don't get it. The potatoes and the meat are just here to decorate the soup.

You can do it with persley:


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2019)

Putting chicken, beef, potatoes, noodles or whatever still makes it a soup


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> You don't get it. The potatoes and the meat are just here to decorate the soup.
> 
> You can do it with persley:



When I was a kid I never ate the liquid part, only the potatoes, carrots, meat and so on. To me it's no soup. XD


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> When I was a kid I never ate the liquid part,


But that's the best part. It's literally all the flavour of the ingredients combined into tasty greatness


----------



## Mariko (Nov 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> Putting chicken, beef, potatoes, noodles or whatever still makes it a soup



Internet agrees


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> But that's the best part. It's literally all the flavour of the ingredients combined into tasty greatness



I know that now.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

@Marie internet is stupid anyways.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> Putting chicken, beef, potatoes, noodles or whatever still makes it a soup


Well looks like @DeVision is serving someone lukewarm čorba.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well looks like @DeVision is serving someone lukewarm čorba.



Nah. I'm a good person. He can get it like everyone else. (but he's last in line)


----------



## Mariko (Nov 20, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well looks like @DeVision is serving someone lukewarm čorba.



Chorba  

Prob my fav soup (when well done).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. I'm a good person. He can get it like everyone else. (but he's last in line)


tis bullshit


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> Chorba
> 
> Prob my fav soup (when well done).



I'm proud of mine. Especially if I can make it a bit spicy.. Hungary style. XD



Soca said:


> tis bullshit



I was expecting you to say: it looks nasty, don't want it.


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This is no soup. XD


That seems the type of dish my grandmother use to eat after world war two...still a classic!


----------



## Irene (Nov 20, 2019)

Oh I think I prefer my soup without potatoes and meat 

@DeVision looks tasty , hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> You don't get it. The potatoes and the meat are just here to decorate the soup.
> 
> You can do it with persley:


that's just the posh France version of it lol.you don't even need teeth for it


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> Oh I think I prefer my soup without potatoes and meat
> 
> @DeVision looks tasty , hope you enjoyed it



That's why it's no soup in my book. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's why it's no soup in my book. XD


Don I am seeing you accompanying that dish with a nice bottle of Red


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Redline said:


> Don I am seeing you accompanying that dish with a nice bottle of Red



Where? I was sure it's not on the pic.

@Irene Yeah it was great. (to me, don't care xD)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's why it's no soup in my book. XD


Now I understand :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 20, 2019)

Good chorba is rare, but godly. Better respect it 

Dev is being the OL Sanji today, everybody lining up for Chorba (soba).


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Good chorba is rare, but godly. Better respect it
> 
> Dev is being the OL Sanji today, everybody lining up for Chorba (soba).



Still in my event role. I need to step out of it. It's lewdman's fault.
If it weren't for him, it would've been a secret.


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Good chorba is rare, but godly. Better respect it
> 
> Dev is being the OL Sanji today, everybody lining up for Chorba (soba).


This man will become the most dangerous strawhats for the GM


----------



## MO (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm motherfucking tired.


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

MO said:


> I'm motherfucking tired.


Then you should be MT! Xd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> Oh I think I prefer my soup without potatoes and meat
> 
> @DeVision *looks tasty* , hope you enjoyed it


Oh my


MO said:


> I'm motherfucking tired.



Those Mothers  tired you out huh?


----------



## MO (Nov 20, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh my
> 
> 
> Those Mothers  tired you out huh?


Yep


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

MO said:


> Yep


It's a cougar world !


----------



## MO (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## MO (Nov 20, 2019)

I lost my fucking wallet


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 20, 2019)

Corba beats soup anyday.


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2019)

MO said:


> I lost my fucking wallet


Cancel everything


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

MO said:


> I lost my fucking wallet


nauuuu that happened to me as soon as i got into the metro of mexico city(stole it) lol! but i once lost it in london and someone send it back to me i swear...so wish you luck..in the meantime it is still a pain in the ass becouse if you had your licence , document and card you gotta do everything new ...


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

MO said:


> I lost my fucking wallet


----------



## MO (Nov 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> Cancel everything


I did but that wallet everything fuck.


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

MO said:


> I did but that wallet everything fuck.


next  get a new one with a chain lol...then when you will  feel used to you can  take it away ....eheheheh you have your new cristhmas present order right there !


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 20, 2019)

@QMS and @Dellinger about to lose their minds


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2019)

How long did you have it @MO 


テ. D . えー said:


> @QMS and @Dellinger about to lose their minds


Not the first time this happened and it wont be the last.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

And OP last volume will be > KnY and it's gonna be #1?


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @QMS and @Dellinger about to lose their minds



Thought the difference would be bigger. Surprising how close it is given that it's 3 volumes versus 17.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 20, 2019)

@Flame @Gledania


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

attack on titans going down !!! how sad


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Flame @Gledania



Let me guess. She's pregnant in the next panel?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 20, 2019)

Redline said:


> attack on titans going down !!! how sad



Shingeki no Kyojin and OPM should be #1 and #2.

Ppl just have shitty taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucaaaa! straight for mvp on the sophomore year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> Shingeki no Kyojin and OPM should be #1 and #2.
> 
> Ppl just have shitty taste.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 20, 2019)

Kingdom


----------



## Irene (Nov 20, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh my





テ. D . えー said:


> @QMS and @Dellinger about to lose their minds


wow TPN and KNY are so high


----------



## MO (Nov 20, 2019)

Soca said:


> How long did you have it @MO


7-8 years


----------



## Ren. (Nov 20, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @QMS and @Dellinger about to lose their minds


LOL ...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 20, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @QMS and @Dellinger about to lose their minds


17 volumes vs 4 volumes ).

What will you compare next?


Add this : *Volume 95* is set to be *released* on December 28, 2019.
And OP will be #1 again!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 20, 2019)

Marie said:


> Shingeki no Kyojin and OPM should be #1 and #2.
> 
> Ppl just have shitty taste.


WRONG.

Attack on titan and Kingdom should fight for #2 ...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 20, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Kingdom


Thanks for making me lose 20m ...

Demon slayer just outsold OP for 2th week of oct that was all ...

And some got misinformed on twitter ).


----------



## Ren. (Nov 20, 2019)

There seems to be the misinformation that Kimetsu no Yaiba's latest volume is outselling Vol. 94 and thus the series being more popular, but that's a bit of a misunderstanding. Allow me to clarify it here


----------



## MO (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> 17 volumes vs 4 volumes ).
> 
> What will you compare next?
> 
> ...



Volume 95 doesn't count towards 2019 figures. No need to clarify anything, Kimetsu will have sold more volumes than OP in 2019, as already posted.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 20, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Volume 95 doesn't count towards 2019 figures. No need to clarify anything, Kimetsu will have sold more volumes than OP in 2019, as already posted.


Then that is that.

All volumes of Demon Slayer will outsell the 4 volumes of OP in 2019!

Just wanted to say this, it is not like I don't like Demon Slayer so GG for it!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 21, 2019)

Today's my slava.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 21, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Today's my slava.



Srecna slava domacine, Arandjelovdan je haos, imam 2 slave I posao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 21, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Srecna slava domacine, Arandjelovdan je haos, imam 2 slave I posao


Hvala brat. 
 

Skroz, brate. Skoro kao Sveti Nikola. 


nmg sad da ti uzvratim rep, izvini lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Today's my slava.


Enjoy!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Enjoy!



He's drunk by now. XD
Sretno @Light D Lamperouge

@Redline don't tag me in the spoilers. I don't read them XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 21, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Enjoy!


Thanks brah. 






DeVision said:


> He's drunk by now. XD
> Sretno @Light D Lamperouge


Lol. 

Jos malo, nisam tolko slab hahah. 
Hvala puno.


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

why so quiet today


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> why so quiet today



Everyone probably in the telegrams. I hate thursday


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Everyone probably in the telegrams. I hate thursday


bruh spoilers don't need a whole day of discussions 


Thursdays are slow these days


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> bruh spoilers don't need a whole day of discussions
> 
> 
> Thursdays are slow these days



Don't know. I don't read them. XD
But I can't wait for the chap.


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> why so quiet today


I haven't posted any songs to wake anyone up yet. Hold on


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Everyone probably in the telegrams. I hate thursday



DeVision during Thursdays:


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't know. I don't read them. XD
> But I can't wait for the chap.







Soca said:


> I haven't posted any songs to wake anyone up yet. Hold on


good idea

here something cute to awake this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> DeVision during Thursdays:



That's me!


----------



## Steven (Nov 21, 2019)

K-Pop


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

@DeVision  nope it's not my cup of tea  what other dishes you are good at making ?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> @DeVision  nope it's not my cup of tea  what other dishes you are good at making ?



 
Hm.. I make great pancakes!


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hm.. I make great pancakes!


Pancakes are good  

but I prefer crêpe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> Pancakes are good
> 
> but I prefer *crêpe*



Tbh that are pancakes to us people from the balkan. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 21, 2019)

Random freestyle sketch on the pad, perhaps name him De-Vision


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Tbh that are pancakes to us people from the balkan. XD


Oh I see lol 



テ. D . えー said:


> Random freestyle sketch on the pad, perhaps name him De-Vision


looks cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Thats my current haircut. FYI.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Thats my current haircut. FYI.


That's really basic hairstyle lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's really basic hairstyle lol



It is. As an engineer I have to be serious when I'm working. XD
That also includes my looks and outfit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It is. As an engineer I have to be serious when I'm working. XD
> That also includes my looks and outfit.


Really? Do they complain about hairstyle too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Thats my current haircut. FYI.


looks lovely  the green dots are scary tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Really? Do they complain about hairstyle too?


No, but I can't take anyone with a cr7 haircut seriously. 
But that might be my closemindness.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> looks lovely  the green dots are scary tho



That's my eyes. Tried to circle them with black, but impossible on phone.


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's my eyes. Tried to circle them with black, but impossible on phone.


I know they are supposed to be your eyes  but still they look creepy on the sketch


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> I know they are supposed to be your eyes  but still they look creepy on the sketch



Should've made them black. But I felt like the sketch needed some color. XD


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

DANG0 said:


>





DeVision said:


> Should've made them black. But I felt like the sketch needed some color. XD


I feel like doing some sketch too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> I feel like doing some sketch too


You draw too? I didnt know


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> I feel like doing some sketch too



Do it!


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

DANG0 said:


> You draw too? I didnt know


lol no absolutely not 


DeVision said:


> Do it!


but what should the subject be about


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> lol no absolutely not
> 
> but what should the subject be about


Draw how to make real soup.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> Draw how to make real soup.



Bully.


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> lol no absolutely not
> 
> but what should the subject be about


I see, tbh anyone can draw if they put their heart into it. If one can draw a stick man, thats already enough to make one an artist.

Lets go Nana! You have the power to become an artist!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 21, 2019)

@Irene draw Kinjin


----------



## Oreki (Nov 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 21, 2019)

I completely forgot there is a drawing option lol


----------



## Steven (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> Draw how to make real soup.


so my ideal soup would be creamy mushroom soup 


as you can see the mushrooms in the pics and the white is the milky/creamy part


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> so my ideal soup would be creamy mushroom soup
> 
> 
> as you can see the mushrooms in the pics and the white is the milky/creamy part


You can something from this @DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Inb4 looks better than DeVision's.
@Soca


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Inb4 looks better than DeVision's.
@Soca


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2019)

Yea I fucking said it


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> You can something from this @DeVision



Drawing or cooking wise?

PS F U


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Irene draw Kinjin


Here Mr . Jin with my humble drawing skills


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea I fucking said it



Where is the sad rating? Imma gonna cry myself into sleep


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Drawing or cooking wise?
> 
> PS F U


both 


jk <3


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> Here Mr . Jin with my humble drawing skills


Impressive!  He looks more  handsome than me


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

DANG0 said:


> Impressive!  He looks more  handsome than me


don't say that  my art won't do you justice


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> don't say that  my art won't do you justice


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

who dat who dat who dat boy ? 


also wow your skills are good  can you do a sketch for me 



DANG0 said:


>


----------



## Gledania (Nov 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> fat people is NOT a race



They may as well be


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> who dat who dat who dat boy ?
> 
> 
> also wow your skills are good  can you do a sketch for me



i can't draw women

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 21, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> i can't draw women


I see ..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Nov 21, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> i can't draw women


Now that's finally revealed why you like Zoro so much... XD. You need a komurabiatch to pose for ya!... Get her on Instagram


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2019)

@Kamina. that optimistic may have been from me but i truly didnt click optimistic 

i had a similar thing where i gave yujis post saying oden was stronger than admirals an agree 

like i legitimately have no idea how or why this is happening to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 22, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> @Kamina. that optimistic may have been from me but i truly didnt click optimistic
> 
> i had a similar thing where i gave yujis post saying oden was stronger than admirals an agree
> 
> like i legitimately have no idea how or why this is happening to me



No problem my friend. To make it up to me derail a few threads and turn them into Mihawk has a black blade while Oden does thread.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 22, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> @Kamina. that optimistic may have been from me but i truly didnt click optimistic
> 
> i had a similar thing where i gave yujis post saying oden was stronger than admirals an agree
> 
> like i legitimately have no idea how or why this is happening to me


T.D.A has the same problem.


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2019)

im finna tag he who shall not be named if this keeps up


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> you experienced this rating issue before
> 
> how did you fix it/get it fixed?



no fix, try to avoid using the mobile phone. Has this occurred multiple times?


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> no fix, try to avoid using the mobile phone. Has this occurred multiple times?



yes but it just started tonight

and if my phone is the problem, then looks like im taking an extended hiatus cuz thats all ive got atm


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> yes but it just started tonight
> 
> and if my phone is the problem, then looks like im taking an extended hiatus cuz thats all ive got atm



did u rate my post tier specialist?


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> did u rate my post tier specialist?



i did not 

i did, however, take the rating off cuz that wasnt me


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> i did not
> 
> i did, however, take the rating off cuz that wasnt me



Make a thread about it here 

since I was the only one who reported the issue, mods thought it was a problem with just my phone


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Make a thread about it here
> 
> since I was the only one who reported the issue, mods thought it was a problem with just my phone



well, its done

i guess ill log off and wait til one of the staff members replies back and see what can be done (if anything)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 22, 2019)

@Kinjin will there be a drawing contest in the OL  anytime soon again?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 22, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Kinjin will there be a drawing contest in the OL  anytime soon again?


Not this year at least. Probably in February.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm looking forward for the next drawing contest


----------



## Oreki (Nov 22, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I'm looking forward for the next drawing contest


Are you even gonna take part?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Are you even gonna take part?


Ofc

It's time to show my hidden talent to this Forum


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I'm looking forward for the next drawing contest



When Yonko level Broki, Gin, poutanko take part, no one stands a chance.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> When Yonko level Broki, Gin, poutanko take part, no one stands a chance.


Isn't Marie also draw really good


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> When Yonko level Broki, Gin, poutanko take part, no one stands a chance.


Damn are they that good?

DW I'll try to defeat them


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

Irene said:


> oiji
> 
> good idea
> 
> here something cute to awake this thread


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

Sup?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sup?


Why so inactive nowdays


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Why so inactive nowdays


Waiting for @Irene  and @Redline  to surpass my rep 

Busy, I was working and read some books about investing


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Oreki (Nov 22, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Damn are they that good?
> 
> DW I'll try to defeat them


Your first challenge will be to come second last in the place of last


----------



## Oreki (Nov 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> Waiting for @Irene  and @Redline  to surpass my rep
> 
> Busy, I was working and read some books about investing


Still at work?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Kinjin will there be a drawing contest in the OL  anytime soon again?


@Captain Harashima 

This is you vs UB chan!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Still at work?


I just arrived at home!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Captain Harashima
> 
> This is you vs UB chan!


@Captain Harashima For serious this time... if you really did beat them then you will no.1 artist of NF


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

@Kinjin  What did happen to @Redline?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 22, 2019)

@Captain Harashima It's a spoiler, you need to remove that pic and @QMS you quoted that post so you need to do the same lol


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Captain Harashima It's a spoiler, you need to remove that pic and @QMS you quoted that post so you need to do the same lol


OK


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Captain Harashima It's a spoiler, you need to remove that pic and @QMS you quoted that post so you need to do the same lol


Don't blame me.

I didn't know.

Taught it was fan-made!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> OK


Dude you want to get banned?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 22, 2019)

Why is seraphoenix banned ???

@Kinjin


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Kinjin  What did happen to @Redline?



He went after the Grandmaster and got solo'd.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> He went after the Grandmaster and got solo'd.


That never happens, usually the fanboys gang on someone that disagrees with the dogma!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> That never happens, usually the fanboys gang on someone that disagrees with the dogma!


Also Oden > Mihawk


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> Also Oden > Mihawk



I don't know why you dudes keep thinking I'm some massive Mihawk fan, like that affects me


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I don't know why you dudes keep thinking I'm some massive Mihawk fan, like that affects me


I don't know why do you believe I hate Zoro, like that affects me 

I like Guts, Kenshin and many more, I know a lot about swords in general.

I just hate the fanboys in general!


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2019)

Wildfire. Flames rising. Hit me like a bullet  
Finger on the trigger, pull it, pull it  
Wildfireeee, burn baby, burn for meee


----------



## Gledania (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I don't know why you dudes keep thinking I'm some massive Mihawk fan, like that affects me



Apparently just saying Zoro trigger QMS


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Apparently just saying Zoro trigger QMS


No, say WSS title and I will kill you 

But now Oden has this covered the real WSS is better


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> I don't know why do you believe I hate Zoro, like that affects me
> 
> I like Guts, Kenshin and many more, I know a lot about swords in general.
> 
> I just hate the fanboys in general!



By being an anti-fanboy, you become a fanboy.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> By being an anti-fanboy, you become a fanboy.


The logic of that is outerversal.

Fanboy of what?

Don't answer, don't really care.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> The logic of that is outerversal.
> 
> Fanboy of what?



Fanboying the School of Trolling


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Fanboying the School of Trolling


I see now ...

@Oreki  say something, this one is boring me!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> Dude you want to get banned?


dw i have never been banned in my entire forum career


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> dw i have never been banned in my entire forum career


Well if the mods would have seen that then mate it would have been your first!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 22, 2019)

QMS said:


> Well if the mods would have seen that then mate it would have been your first!


they did lol


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2019)

YESSS I FOUND MY WALLET!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

MO said:


> YESSS I FOUND MY WALLET!




i thought it was stolen


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> i thought it was stolen


no. I forgot it at my professor's office.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

MO said:


> no. I forgot it at my professor's office.



You lewd man


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You lewd man


I wasn't even thinking of that.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2019)

MO said:


> I wasn't even thinking of that.



The power of WB.


----------



## Irene (Nov 22, 2019)

I wanna be banned someday it must feel exciting and rebellious


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2019)

Irene said:


> I wanna be banned someday it must feel exciting and rebellious


You never know. It might happen one day. I may even be the hammer to do it


----------



## Irene (Nov 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> You never know. It might happen one day. I may even be the hammer to do it




I am good girl so idk I never did anything worth banning before


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am good girl so idk I never did anything worth banning before



That's nothing to our Marc. He's a bully through and through!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am good girl so idk I never did anything worth banning before



Make a pro-Yonko thread vs Admirals


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's nothing to our Marc. He's a bully through and through!


Im fucking nice suck a dick


----------



## Irene (Nov 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's nothing to our Marc. He's a bully through and through!


I thought we were Kpop buddies 


テ. D . えー said:


> Make a pro-Yonko thread vs Admirals



no need for a thread 
we all know admirals are superior


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2019)

Soca said:


> Im fucking nice suck a dick









Irene said:


> I thought we were Kpop buddies




Nah, he's nice from time to time. (but he likes to bully me)

PS don't tell him I told you he's nice.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

@Kinjin I knew it, you're AdmiralGang


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Kinjin I knew it, you're AdmiralGang



Nah, he just shows support to his bae.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah, he just shows support to his bae.



True, last few months in the OL:


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> True, last few months in the OL:


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


>



Picture also applies to the many other pairings here lmao


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 22, 2019)

@DeVision 
Nikako ahaha. Danas je drugi dan, tako da je jos bolje.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Picture also applies to the many other pairings here lmao



Seems like I'm out of loop. Who are the persons in question?


----------



## Steven (Nov 22, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision
> Nikako ahaha. Danas je drugi dan, tako da je jos bolje.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 22, 2019)

Acno said:


>


----------



## Shrike (Nov 22, 2019)

@Soca I can't find the gif of the goddess in the black dress with that divine ass that you had in your avatar, help a brother out


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2019)

Shrike said:


> @Soca I can't find the gif of the goddess in the black dress with that divine ass that you had in your avatar, help a brother out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2019)

with music


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 22, 2019)

@Shrike 
Kako prodje sa slavama? 


@DeVision 
Sad vec jesam malo pripit.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 22, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Shrike
> Kako prodje sa slavama?
> 
> 
> ...



Slave dobro, posao uzas 

Kako prosla slava? : )


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 22, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Slave dobro, posao uzas
> 
> Kako prosla slava? : )


Ej dobro. Dobra dva dana haha. 

Jos sutra da prezivim.


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am good girl so idk I never did anything worth banning before


same.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 22, 2019)

MO said:


> same.



You are a good girl too?


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2019)

Shrike said:


> You are a good girl too?


yes daddy.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 22, 2019)

It's getting lewd in here.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 22, 2019)

Imma good girl too


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2019)

Damn, that dancing girl video is so hypnotizing. Can't stop watching.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn, that dancing girl video is so hypnotizing. Can't stop watching.


You lewd man


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> You lewd man



Nothing lewd. I just admire her dancing ability.


----------



## Steven (Nov 23, 2019)

MO said:


> same.


You are not a guy?


----------



## Steven (Nov 23, 2019)

Can someone here speak spain?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 23, 2019)

Acno said:


> Can someone here speak spain?


I know a lil bit


----------



## Ren. (Nov 23, 2019)

Acno said:


> Can someone here speak spain?


...  I can understand and that is all.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2019)

QMS of 1000 languages.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 23, 2019)

Acno said:


> Can someone here speak spain?



Yo hablo español


----------



## Steven (Nov 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> ...  I can understand and that is all.





Captain Harashima said:


> I know a lil bit




What did knuckles say at 0:17-0:19

And yes,i want the spain words,not the translation

@Skylar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 23, 2019)

Acno said:


> What did knuckles say at 0:17-0:19
> 
> And yes,i want the spain words,not the translation
> 
> @Skylar



“Yo me ocupo de él hermano, soy hardcore, dí que sí”

that’s what he says in Spanish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 23, 2019)

Soi hard core: He is hard core

Me ocupo del mana : Somethig related to his hand ...

Fuck they are fast ...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 23, 2019)

Skylar said:


> “Yo me ocupo de él hermano, soy hardcore, dí que sí”
> 
> that’s what he says in Spanish


ooo that is easier:
I will keep busy my brother.
I am hard core.

Di gue si ... no clue!
Say yes ... it seams!

@Acno

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 23, 2019)

Skylar said:


> “Yo me ocupo de él hermano, soy hardcore, dí que sí”
> 
> that’s what he says in Spanish


Thanks.

Puta


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Nov 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> ooo that is easier:
> I will keep busy my brother.
> I am hard core.
> 
> ...



it’s more on the lines of: 

“I’ll handle him brother, I’m hardcore, just say yes” 

Sometimes spanish is a bit tricky in the sense that 2 identical sentences can have different meanings depending on the context


----------



## Skylar (Nov 23, 2019)

Acno said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Puta





I’m sure you know what that word means


----------



## Ren. (Nov 23, 2019)

Skylar said:


> “I’ll handle him brother,


Well, I am not a Spanish speaker.
And that was me segmenting the sentences ...


But was ok for a fast response .


----------



## Ren. (Nov 23, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Sometimes spanish is a bit tricky in the sense that 2 identical sentences


You should see her sister Romanian ... she is a bitch, much more than french.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I’m sure you know what that word means


That's lewd... I just checked the meaning lol


----------



## Steven (Nov 23, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I’m sure you know what that word means


----------



## Steven (Nov 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> french.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> You should see her sister Romanian ... she is a bitch, much more than french.



They all look pretty intense from the short video I just watched


----------



## Skylar (Nov 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's lewd... I just checked the meaning lol



To be fair though, people from Spain (specifically from there) use that word like it’s saying hi. They use every cuss word known on the spanish language like it’s a loving greeting


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

Skylar said:


> To be fair though, people from Spain (specifically from there) use that word like it’s saying hi. They use every cuss word known on the spanish language like it’s a loving greeting


Here, words like that aren't common... most people here probably gonna complain about it if someone uses cuss words on them even though they're gonna say the same words to them anyway lol 

Hell, I never used swear words in my entire life until I joined Forums and saw people casually using them. But irl I still don't use cuss words lol


----------



## Ren. (Nov 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Here, words like that aren't common... most people here probably gonna complain about it if someone uses cuss words on them even though they're gonna say the same words to them anyway lol
> 
> Hell, I never used swear words in my entire life until I joined Forums and saw people casually using them. But irl I still don't use cuss words lol


----------



## Gledania (Nov 23, 2019)

@Dark ever heard this one ?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 23, 2019)

Acno said:


> What did knuckles say at 0:17-0:19
> 
> And yes,i want the spain words,not the translation
> 
> @Skylar






Btw Demon Slayer is boring lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2019)

Acno said:


> .
> 
> Puta


Reported


----------



## Ren. (Nov 23, 2019)

Irene said:


> Reported


Do it, let's gang on him.

He also likes Shanks so!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 23, 2019)

Acno said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Puta


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> QMS of 1000 languages.



Lol good one, add to the list of:

@QMS of 1000 Trolls
QMS of 1000 Mangas
QMS of 1000 Swords


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2019)

ok but it's too cold this winter  and it's not officially *winter *yet


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 23, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok but it's too cold this winter  and it's not officially *winter *yet


Same. 

I hate it.


----------



## jesusus (Nov 23, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Same.
> 
> I hate it.


Stop talking to yourself Maru. Not even my schizophrenic grandson has this many imaginary friends


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2019)

dum de dum dum


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> dum de dum dum


Yeji  



DeVision said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2019)

Irene said:


> Yeji


Dragon lady  


DeVision said:


>


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 23, 2019)

So I was watching MC vs Chelsea and I think I saw a Man City player named Oden


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2019)

How are you peeps?



Captain Harashima said:


> So I was watching MC vs Chelsea and I think I saw a Man City player named Oden



Maybe you meant Hudson ODOI. He's a Chelsea player.

EDIT: Just saw the lineups. You meant Phil Foden.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 23, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> So I was watching MC vs Chelsea and I think I saw a Man City player named Oden



LOL you've be blinded by Oden wank

P.S @Gledania your bf is back


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2019)

@Oreki I didn't get any alerts on this thread and forgot to check it and now it seems like it's been pretty active and I have a couple of pages to catch up


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Oreki I didn't get any alerts on this thread and forgot to check it and now it seems like it's been pretty active and I have a couple of pages to catch up



That happens to me a lot lately.


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That happens to me a lot lately.


Right? what's up with that? I hate checking up only to see I have like 3+ pages to catch up (I have it on 40 ppp btw so it's more annoying)


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> Right? what's up with that? I hate checking up only to see I have like 3+ pages to catch up (I have it on 40 ppp btw so it's more annoying)



I don't know.
I thought I was the only one. XD


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Oreki I didn't get any alerts on this thread and forgot to check it and now it seems like it's been pretty active and I have a couple of pages to catch up


Yeah... and I hardly have posts in these couple of pages


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2019)

I actually like catching up it means there is so much content to read but since I am active these days I only see like 6 new replies  everytime I check


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Dragon lady


She legit so pretty


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah... and I hardly have posts in these couple of pages


You're still #1 tho so you don't need to worry  



Irene said:


> I actually like catching up it means there is so much content to read but since I am active these days I only see like 6 new replies  everytime I check


Yeah but add to that the other threads you have to check and post in. Too much time and effort


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2019)

Irene said:


> She legit so pretty



Its the eyes that lure me in. So pretty


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> You're still #1 tho so you don't need to worry


@DeVision is close... I gotta secure my place lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Its the eyes that lure me in. So pretty


Looks like snake eyes


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Its the eyes that lure me in. So pretty


Ikr so pretty like cat 


Oreki said:


> Looks like snake eyes


 
They look nothing like snake ..


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

Irene said:


> They look nothing like snake ..


Yeah yeah... 

How are you?


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah yeah...
> 
> How are you?


Me ? 

I am fine but I have to write some stuff now , fuck procrastinating 

Wbu ?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

Irene said:


> Me ?


Well, I am not talking to someone else besides you, am I? lol



Irene said:


> I am fine but I have to write some stuff now, fuck procrastinating



Get off from the internet if you want to stop procrastinating lol. Yeah same here though, I am fine but I am delaying my studies which I shouldn't and it is now almost 3 AM so I ain't planning to study now anyway lol


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2019)

Sounds like you both are in need of a ban.
Don't neglect your studies. Save the fun for later


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Sounds like you both are in need of a ban.
> Don't neglect your studies. Save the fun for later


Nah... it's not an option, also NF isn't the reason lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Sounds like you both are in need of a ban.
> Don't neglect your studies. Save the fun for later



Let them be. The motto is: Better one more year a student, than a pensioner.


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well, I am not talking to someone else besides you, am I? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Get off from the internet if you want to stop procrastinating lol. Yeah same here though, I am fine but I am delaying my studies which I shouldn't and it is now almost 3 AM so I ain't planning to study now anyway lol


Oh yea good point I should turn off the Wi-Fi and focus but oh it's getting late and I am feeling sleepy so probably gonna end up doing nothing lol 



Kinjin said:


> Sounds like you both are in need of a ban.
> Don't neglect your studies. Save the fun for later


I have mafia game I can't get bannd 
But you are right , I should log off

Goodnight everyone  sweet dreams


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

Irene said:


> Oh yea good point I should turn off the Wi-Fi and focus but oh it's getting late and I am feeling sleepy so probably gonna end up doing anything lol


Isn't it just 11:30 where you live? Isn't it too early for you to get sleep?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2019)

useful image for posting in OL


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 23, 2019)

Just watched once upon a time in Hollywood.

Man it was a ridiculously slow buildup and accelerated to 100 real quick at the end


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Isn't it just 11:30 where you live? Isn't it too early for you to get sleep?


I mean too early is exaggerating  
But these days I sleep at 12/1 AM or less if I am tired


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> Just watched once upon a time in Hollywood.
> 
> Man it was a ridiculously slow buildup and accelerated to 100 real quick at the end


Had to leave right in the middle so I didn't get to finish the movie. I found it a bit boring but can't say anything yet since I didn't watch it all. Left at the part where Leo was talking to a kid.

How good is the end? worth watching?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

Irene said:


> I mean too early is exaggerating
> But these days I sleep at 12/1 AM or less if I am tired


No, it's not also you're not gonna sleep anyway and gonna browser through NF or some other website for a whole hour before actually sleeping lol


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> Had to leave right in the middle so I didn't get to finish the movie. I found it a bit boring but can't say anything yet since I didn't watch it all. Left at the part where Leo was talking to a kid.
> 
> How good is the end? worth watching?



Yeah.  If you already started just finish it.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> useful image for posting in OL



Need to replay pokemon mystery dungeon.


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No, it's not also you're not gonna sleep anyway and gonna browser through NF or some other website for a whole hour before actually sleeping lol


nah I am gonna sleep for real and wake up early


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Sounds like you both are in need of a ban.
> Don't neglect your studies. Save the fun for later



Yeah but Oreki's studies are basic Maths like the Multiplication table


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Yeah but Oreki's studies are basic Maths like the Multiplication table



This is mean. But funny.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Yeah but Oreki's studies are basic Maths like the Multiplication table


No... I have an exam for college in January and it's for one of the best colleges in my country. Well there are total 20+ and I am hoping to get in one lol


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2019)

Feels like Oreki will be 17 forever.
I joined this site when I was 17 myself.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 23, 2019)

It'll be bittersweet when Oreki turns 18


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Feels like Oreki will be 17 forever.
> I joined this site when I was 17 myself.



So Oreki = Coby, aka future mod?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 23, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Feels like Oreki will be 17 forever.
> I joined this site when I was 17 myself.


I joined OJ when I was 16 and some people used to thought I was around 22 or something because  my birth year was always hidden on OJ and I was like it's fine that way lol


----------



## MO (Nov 23, 2019)

its coming.  @Soca are we going to have a thread for it?


----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2019)

MO said:


> its coming.  @Soca are we going to have a thread for it?


Damn right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Nov 23, 2019)

Soca said:


> Damn right.


----------



## Steven (Nov 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> Its the eyes that lure me in. So pretty


You mean the japanese eyes?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 24, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> LOL you've be blinded by Oden wank
> 
> P.S @Gledania *your bf is back*


----------



## Mariko (Nov 24, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> It'll be bittersweet when Oreki turns 18



It will be bittersweet when the Z gen will take the end of our civilisation right in the teeth. 

We millenials will be like:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



You survived, huh? XD


----------



## Skylar (Nov 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>





@DeVision I'm not from Spain but I'm from a place where Spanish is our native language 

@Flame 貴方の グーグル トランズレート  能力 は 強い ですね  Makenai!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You survived, huh? XD


Somehow lol. 

How about you??


Skylar said:


>



Hi. 

Sup?


----------



## Soca (Nov 24, 2019)

morning folk


----------



## Irene (Nov 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> morning folk


Morning


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> morning folk


Good Night


----------



## Soca (Nov 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning



How's it hanging 




Captain Harashima said:


> Good Night


----------



## Flame (Nov 24, 2019)

Skylar said:


> @Flame 貴方の グーグル トランズレート  能力 は 強い ですね  Makenai!



She's also the chosen one


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 24, 2019)

You too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 24, 2019)

Soca said:


> How's it hanging


hey 


doing fine beside the stomach pain 

 hope you have a good day !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 24, 2019)

So next week is the week?


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 24, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> So next week is the week?



THE ONE AFTER


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 24, 2019)

You two ever been to Korea?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2019)

Movie 300 (first part). Thoughts?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Movie 300 (first part). Thoughts?



What happened in the first part?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> What happened in the first part?



That's the one with Gerard Butler.


----------



## Irene (Nov 24, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You two ever been to Korea?


no , I am broke


----------



## Soca (Nov 24, 2019)

I'd like to know a lil bit of the language before I go somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Movie 300 (first part). Thoughts?


Hi Don..it depends how you wanna see it and if you like that type of directions and slow motion blood scene lol...
It is not historical precise obviously but I did like it over ball back in the days...I didn't like the sequel thou

If anyone wonder I deleted myself since I often end up double posting ... XD


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2019)

Redline said:


> Hi Don..it depends how you wanna see it and if you like that type of directions and slow motion blood scene lol...
> It is not historical precise obviously but I did like it over ball back in the days...I didn't like the sequel thou



I really like the movie. It's great to me (I don't like the blood scenes either)

The sequel is sh*t.



Redline said:


> If anyone wonder I deleted myself since I often end up double posting ... XD



Did you get a ban?


----------



## Redline (Nov 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I really like the movie. It's great to me (I don't like the blood scenes either)
> 
> The sequel is sh*t.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the last movie on king Arthur? That was cool too imo, and what about yado...old swarzenegeer cult...xd


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2019)

Nope. Is it any good?
I have yet to watch the Joker. Damnit. I'll do it when I get back home for X-mas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nope. Is it any good?
> I have yet to watch the Joker. Damnit. I'll do it when I get back home for X-mas.


joker is really good imo and the one above i post the trailer ..the king artur one is pretty good, lately i saw another one which i have been really surprised and pleased with..it's about what happen after the william wallace died  and how Scotland got his freedom back...i will find the trailer and post it ,,it is quite need , under rated but really really good imo..give me  sec don!
here..found it..
the outlaw king! watch it! really well done
i am gonna watch luca the next mvp now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2019)

Killing the rockets? XD


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 24, 2019)

Doncic is too good. All these teams regretting not drafting him when they had the chance.


----------



## Redline (Nov 24, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Doncic is too good. All these teams regretting not drafting him when they had the chance.


he is incredible , i mean i knew him since i europe but i wouldn't have expect him to become so dominant so early..he has a way to slow down the game as he pleased like kwahi...but he  learn it with time and ages of better himself bit by bit , while luca got it  already at 20 years old! and his room to grown is still huge! he alone can gurantee your team ruffly 60 plus point per game lol... last game against the warrior he has beaten the whole roster team points and stat of the warrior alone in the first half! if he keeps on going like that he should deserve the mvp no matter what the greek freak , harden or lebron gonna do! but i assume they wont give it tom him this year, too early for him, if anything they might give it to harden if he keep of scoring 40 plus per game lol...but i would give it to luca anyhow! if anything becouse he is the youngest of the bunch and already a pro!


----------



## Redline (Nov 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Killing the rockets? XD


did you guys see the last minute brick of westbrook lol!!    double double double cit chuck!xd


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 24, 2019)

Doncic can become the best White NBA player of all time


----------



## Redline (Nov 24, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Doncic can become the best White NBA player of all time


for this new era with no touch and no hard contact? yes he  could , but he gotta improve his defence as well


----------



## Skylar (Nov 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Somehow lol.
> 
> How about you??
> 
> ...



Pretty laid back Sunday for me. Ate half of Taco Bell. Time to relax now. 

How is this Sunday (is it still Sunday for you?) treating you? 


Irene said:


> hey
> 
> 
> doing fine beside the stomach pain
> ...



Hope you feel better of your stomach pain


----------



## Irene (Nov 24, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Pretty laid back Sunday for me. Ate half of Taco Bell. Time to relax now.
> 
> How is this Sunday (is it still Sunday for you?) treating you?
> 
> ...


Thx Dear , it was gone but now when I am getting ready to sleep it's back


----------



## Redline (Nov 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Thx Dear , it was gone but now when I am getting ready to sleep it's back


doctor sleep is your movie for a good night then...xd


----------



## Skylar (Nov 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Thx Dear , it was gone but now when I am getting ready to sleep it's back



Pains  are petty like that. When you need them to go away (and stay away), they go strong. 

Sleeping might help


----------



## Irene (Nov 24, 2019)

Redline said:


> doctor sleep is your movie for a good night then...xd





> Struggling with alcoholism, Dan Torrance remains traumatized by the sinister events that occurred at the Overlook Hotel when he was a child. His hope for a peaceful existence soon becomes shattered when he meets Abra, a teen who shares his extrasensory gift of the "shine." Together, they form an unlikely alliance to battle the True Knot, a cult whose members try to feed off the shine of innocents to become immortal.


doesn't seem like my cup of tea


----------



## Irene (Nov 24, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Pains  are petty like that. When you need them to go away (and stay away), they go strong.
> 
> Sleeping might help


yea I am gonna sleep now , goodnight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea I am gonna sleep now , goodnight



Goodnight


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 24, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Pretty laid back Sunday for me. Ate half of Taco Bell. Time to relax now.


That sounds great. 




Skylar said:


> How is this Sunday (is it still Sunday for you?) treating you?


It's 1 AM now, so I am about to go to sleep lol. 

It was a tiring day today. 
Thanks for asking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Nov 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goodnight


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 24, 2019)

Looking to kill some time? check this out.


A bunch of well establish One Piece Youtubers gather up to talk about
recent Chapters and One Piece overall this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 24, 2019)

Apparently its not working on others websites. So you going to have to watch on Youtube. Hope that helps boring chorus, or work, or more boring chorus


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 24, 2019)

P.s beginning is a bit filler, so hang on.


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 24, 2019)

Oda is making me love odens character. I see why whitebeard , rogerliked himhe is just samurai version of luffy.

The panel with neko, inu and other rwtainers are attached to him because they had no one or had fatherly figure.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 24, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Lol good one, add to the list of:
> 
> @QMS of 1000 Trolls
> QMS of 1000 Mangas
> QMS of 1000 Swords


Gaijin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> If anyone wonder I deleted myself since I often end up double posting ... XD


Wow you're back


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Looking to kill some time? check this out.
> 
> 
> A bunch of well establish One Piece Youtubers gather up to talk about
> recent Chapters and One Piece overall this year.


Dango?


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> Have you seen the last movie on king Arthur? That was cool too imo, and what about yado...old swarzenegeer cult...xd


So roose bolton join king arthur now. I hope he doesnt betray him in the end as well. We all know what happened to rob stark.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Damn, posted in the wrong thread. 

Last night I went to sleep with Dončić ~25 points, and Harden ~27/28. Woke up this morning to see Harden stayed on 28, while Luka got 15 more.  XD

Dude is great. I mean, if LeBron tells you, you're a f*cking bad MoFo, that means something. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Gaijin


Kinjin


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Morning


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning



Good morning.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn, posted in the wrong thread.
> 
> Last night I went to sleep with Dončić ~25 points, and Harden ~27/28. Woke up this morning to see Harden stayed on 28, while Luka got 15 more.  XD
> 
> Dude is great. I mean, if LeBron tells you, you're a f*cking bad MoFo, that means something. XD


He is incredibly talented even exceed my expectation I wonder if the Hawks feels the same way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> He is incredibly talented even exceed my expectation I wonder if the Hawks feels the same way.




Well, Trae is not bad either. But Luka is the better player.
I'm asking myself how Porzingis feels. I bet he wanted to be the star player when he moved to Dallas, but Luka is stealing the show. XD


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

I hope that I do not sound creepy for saying this, but I miss @Marie having images of herself in scant clothing and suggestive poses in her avatar and signature, and she keeps insisting that she is not allowed to do that, but she has not provided any evidence to support that claim. If she simply does not wish to do so, anymore, I wish that she would admit that, and not give a poor excuse instead.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well, Trae is not bad either. But Luka is the better player.
> I'm asking myself how Porzingis feels. I bet he wanted to be the star player when he moved to Dallas, but Luka is stealing the show. XD


Porzingris is mediocre rn even Marck Cuban is willing to divorce his wife just to keep Luka in Dallas.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> I hope that I do not sound creepy for saying this, but I miss @Marie having images of herself in scant clothing and suggestive poses in her avatar and signature, and she keeps insisting that she is not allowed to do that, but she has not provided any evidence to support that claim. If she simply does not wish to do so, anymore, I wish that she would admit that, and not give a poor excuse instead.


just admit it you just miss Marie having that nude ava and sig and there's nothing wrong with that kinda miss it too now that she's totally never doing it again. 

and I think she doesn't have to explain herself to anyone if she doesn't want to do that anymore. Just respect her choice.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> did you guys see the last minute brick of westbrook lol!!    double double double cit chuck!xd


Even coach D'antoni is shaking his head lol


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

He should see Hxh Manga art. He probably going to say the art is made by an amateur.


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> just admit it you just miss Marie having that nude ava and sig and there's nothing wrong with that kinda miss it too now that she's totally never doing it again.
> 
> and I think she doesn't have to explain herself to anyone if she doesn't want to do that anymore. Just respect her choice.


Not familiar with this copypasta


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> I hope that I do not sound creepy for saying this, but I miss @Marie having images of herself in scant clothing and suggestive poses in her avatar and signature, and she keeps insisting that she is not allowed to do that, but she has not provided any evidence to support that claim. If she simply does not wish to do so, anymore, I wish that she would admit that, and not give a poor excuse instead.



There are better ways to ask for nudes. 



Don King said:


> Porzingris is mediocre rn even Marck Cuban is willing to divorce his wife just to keep Luka in Dallas.



 at the Dončić part. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> There are better ways to ask for nudes.
> 
> 
> 
> at the Dončić part. XD


I was laughing at that post for like 15 minutes. This dude is too funny


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> He should see Hxh Manga art. He probably going to say the art is made by an amateur.


Those are th first 5 minutes .


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Those are th first 5 minutes .


He sounds fan of Hxh, I saw it for the first time I was like WTF is this shit. Oda on the other hand still produces great quality in his drawing even with weekly shounen jump.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> He sounds fan of Hxh, I saw it for the first time I was like WTF is this shit. Oda on the other hand still produces great quality in his drawing even with weekly shounen jump.


Be careful the HxHStans are going to get you!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> I hope that I do not sound creepy for saying this, but I miss @Marie having images of herself in scant clothing and suggestive poses in her avatar and signature, and she keeps insisting that she is not allowed to do that, but she has not provided any evidence to support that claim. If she simply does not wish to do so, anymore, I wish that she would admit that, and not give a poor excuse instead.





Don King said:


> just admit it you just miss Marie having that nude ava and sig and there's nothing wrong with that kinda miss it too now that she's totally never doing it again.
> 
> and I think she doesn't have to explain herself to anyone if she doesn't want to do that anymore. Just respect her choice.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Be careful the HxHStans are going to get you!


I'm one of them a big fan of Hxh but the art is something I really don't like but as long as the story is interesting I'm okay with it.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Be careful the HxHStans are going to get you!


￼


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

@Flame you had your answer. Marie's best asset is not on her nude pic anyway it was her philosophical idea


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> I'm one of them a big fan of Hxh but the art is something I really don't like but as long as the story is interesting I'm okay with it.


I am a big fan of Yu Yu Hakusho and a fan of the arcs before Chimera that just made me hate the manga  ... 9 years


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

You should let him know. Dude is obsessed with you  



Don King said:


> @Flame you had your answer. Marie's best asset is not on her nude pic anyway it was her philosophical idea


Hey fam I was just copypasting that wasn't my post don't make me the lewd man


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am a big fan of Yu Yu Hakuso and a fan of the arcs before Chimera that just made me hate the mana  ... 9years




Any fan of Yu Yu hakusho is my bro. that and Dragon ball as I grew up watching them as a kid. 


up to this day I'm still mad I didn't see Raizen fight without restriction. I swear If Oda did the same with Dragon I will be mad as hell.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> You should let him know. Dude is obsessed with you
> 
> 
> Hey fam I was just copypasting that wasn't my post don't make me the lewd man


What? it's not your post? Fuck, I just admit I kinda miss those days where Marie has nude pics. You just threw me under the bus here bro


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> What? it's not your post? Fuck, I just admit I kinda miss those days where Marie has nude pics. You just threw me under the bus here bro


just admit it you just miss Marie having that nude ava and sig and there's nothing wrong with that 

and I think she doesn't have to explain herself to anyone if she doesn't want to do that anymore. Just respect her choice.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> just admit it you just miss Marie having that nude ava and sig and there's nothing wrong with that
> 
> and I think she doesn't have to explain herself to anyone if she doesn't want to do that anymore. Just respect her choice.


I am, one of the reasons I enter the secret section here(nude section) but it turns out even boys put their nude there which is  


I get over with Marie's body it's nice btw but I want to see her face now it always make me curious if her face as good as her body.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> What? it's not your post? Fuck, I just admit I kinda miss those days where Marie has nude pics. You just threw me under the bus here bro



Come on, how should Flame know? He's here only for a year. Still a noob.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

Guys in your country the word hot change it's perspective? When I'm in high school and college just pretty face is enough for men to have a thing on girls now the girls need a big booty and boobs now for them to be called hot.




DeVision said:


> Come on, how should Flame know? He's here only for a year. Still a noob.


I thought flame knew all about it lol he's the type like Gled where they know everything that happens in this forum.


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> I am, one of the reasons I enter the secret section here(nude section) but it turns out even boys put their nude there which is
> 
> 
> I get over with Marie's body it's nice btw but I want to see her face now it always make me curious if her face as good as her body.


I'm tired of your sexual harassment, Maru, stop sending me that shit, please, you're probably a kid so they could report me for the charge of child pornography, stop doing that shit, your lewd creature, I swear I'll show to the whole forum your Lewd photographs if you keep bothering me, your obsession is not healthy, you know you could have an infection by fucking those things, Maru. 



DeVision said:


> Come on, how should Flame know? He's here only for a year. Still a noob.


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> Guys in your country the word hot change it's perspective? When I'm in high school and college just pretty face is enough for men to have a thing on girls now the girls need a big booty and boobs now for them to be called hot.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought flame knew all about it lol he's the type like Gled where they know everything that happens in this forum.


We have different words for these two meanings

yeah people have been telling me about all kinds of stuff that happened in the past. Especially about that creepy dude named Panda


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> I thought flame knew all about it lol he's the type like Gled where they know everything that happens in this forum.





Gled will get the hammer soon enough because of his want-to-know-all. XD


Flame said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> He is incredibly talented even exceed my expectation I wonder if the Hawks feels the same way.



Strangely both Hawks and Dallas can be happy with their picks. But Suns could have had Booker and Doncic together. Their backcourt would be insane.


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Gled will get the hammer soon enough because of his want-to-know-all. XD


KINJIN/SOCA WHY IS [insert member's name here] BANNED??


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Strangely both Hawks and Dallas can be happy with their picks. But Suns could have had Booker and Doncic together. Their backcourt would be insane.



And Šarić now.



Btw:
Q: Why is Dallas this year so much better defence wise?
Dončić: Last year we had Nowitzki.

 



Flame said:


> KINJIN/SOCA WHY IS [insert member's name here] BANNED??



I don't want anyone to get banned, but I can't wait till one of the mods get bored by him.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> I'm tired of your sexual harassment, Maru, stop sending me that shit, please, you're probably a kid so they could report me for the charge of child pornography, stop doing that shit, your lewd creature, I swear I'll show to the whole forum your Lewd photographs if you keep bothering me, your obsession is not healthy, you know you could have an infection by fucking those things, Maru.


Are you copypasting again? who the fuck saying those shit. 


Flame said:


> We have different words for these two meanings
> 
> yeah people have been telling me about all kinds of stuff that happened in the past. Especially about that creepy dude named Panda


I remember that Panda shit, where he is very popular here. It always keeps a reminder to my self that not because someone is popular here it automatically makes them cool in real life. 


DeVision said:


> Gled will get the hammer soon enough because of his want-to-know-all. XD


He's my bro we made a two-man pack where we never go at each other business. 


テ. D . えー said:


> Strangely both Hawks and Dallas can be happy with their picks. But Suns could have had Booker and Doncic together. Their backcourt would be insane.


I'm starting to feel Luka can be the real chosen one in the nba.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> I am, one of the reasons I enter the secret section here(nude section) but it turns out even boys put their nude there which is
> 
> 
> I get over with Marie's body it's nice btw but I want to see her face now it always make me curious if her face as good as her body.


Her face should be cute to match that body!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> He's my bro we made a two-man pack where we never go at each other business.



Here's a good advice:

Find a new (better) bro.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And Šarić now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that defense bro how come Luka said those things


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> Are you copypasting again? who the fuck saying those shit.


I do know what you do in your free time, lewdman, you only know how to do amateur porn having sex with a pillow with my avatar and you send it to me every week, you are not ok Maru, I still have nightmares with your obscenity, stop sending me that shit, this would not happen ir 2 moderators were not your dupes, I will continue to report your ass until this reaches the authorities where you live, lewdman. 



> I remember that Panda shit, where he is very popular here. It always keeps a reminder to my self that not because someone is popular here it automatically makes them cool in real life.


Yeah I guess he was really well known. He was a mod wasn't he? where did he use to post?



> He's my bro we made a two-man pack where we never go at each other business.


"It always keeps a reminder to my self that not because someone is popular here it automatically makes them cool in real life"


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Here's a good advice:
> 
> Find a new (better) bro.


I never do that to anyone even though I'm starting to think I made a mistake Kappa

@Gledania Don't let  Dev bully you like this.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> Are you copypasting again? who the fuck saying those shit.
> 
> I remember that Panda shit, where he is very popular here. It always keeps a reminder to my self that not because someone is popular here it automatically makes them cool in real life.
> 
> ...



He won't ever be Jordan or Lebron since he doesn't have the athleticism but he can surpass Larry Bird etc.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> Look at that defense bro how come Luka said those things



He was joking (but he's kinda right). But you can't say anything against Dirkules. He's a goat. And last year you could see the years got him..


----------



## Gledania (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> I never do that to anyone even though I'm starting to think I made a mistake Kappa
> 
> @Gledania Don't let  Dev bully you like this.




Nah don't worry. @DeVision enjoy baiting me and @Flame quite a lot (and I do the same). But the three of us are still good bros in the end.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Saying this



Don King said:


> @Gledania Don't let Dev bully you like this.



And then this:



Don King said:


> I never do that to anyone even though I'm starting to think I made a mistake Kappa



Something's wrong here. 


PS I'm no bully. I get bullied.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> Yeah I guess he was really well known. He was a mod wasn't he? where did he use to post?


mod in DB section iirc. When the DB section is one of the busiest sections in these forums. 


Flame said:


> "It always keeps a reminder to my self that not because someone is popular here it automatically makes them cool in real life"


That's my secret I pick a friend who is not popular and let them make my homework back in high school. I even pretend I didn't watch Naruto back then because of the varsity players are making fun of them nerds. 


テ. D . えー said:


> He won't ever be Jordan or Lebron since he doesn't have the athleticism but he can surpass Larry Bird etc.


Man, I am saying it to him back then even the critics, he is slow, unathletic etc. but what he is doing now is crazy. the potential is limitless.

Larry Bird though, even if he didn't become the next lebron or Jordan just to achieve what Larry did to the game is already a win.


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

Yeah DeV is a bully. I remember when I just joined this forum he straight up negged me for a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> He was joking (but he's kinda right). But you can't say anything against Dirkules. He's a goat. And last year you could see the years got him..


Dirk in 2011 is untouchable. You know what he is about to do but his shot is so unguardable/unblockable


Flame said:


> Yeah DeV is a bully. I remember when I just joined this forum he straight up negged me for a week


Gledania ask me to rep him whenever I OL it's a must or else I'm in trouble.


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> I even pretend I didn't watch Naruto back then because of the varsity players are making fun of them nerds.


People always told me that and I found it weird cause I knew a lot of people who watched anime in high school but no one made fun of them. They weren't nerds, just enjoyed watching Naruto. That's how I got started watching it. We were skipping classes just to watch the new episode every thursday (it used to be out at noon)


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> Yeah DeV is a bully. I remember when I just joined this forum he straight up negged me for a week



You deserved it. Admit it.




Don King said:


> Dirk in 2011 is untouchable. You know what he is about to do but his shot is so unguardable/unblockable
> 
> Gledania ask me to rep him whenever I OL it's a must or else I'm in trouble.



See. Gled's the bully. I'm a Deadpool/Punisher type.

Yes. His jumpshot was killing.


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2019)

@El Hermano remember when we used to read the newest Naruto chapters during classes? I remember when it was revealed Zetsu was actually the one pulling the strings and we all just sat there ranting how shitty the writing was  



Don King said:


> Gledania ask me to rep him whenever I OL it's a must or else I'm in trouble.


Is that so? expose him! he's a tyrant who must be stopped!


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> People always told me that and I found it weird cause I knew a lot of people who watched anime in high school but no one made fun of them. They weren't nerds, just enjoyed watching Naruto. That's how I got started watching it. We were skipping classes just to watch the new episode every thursday (it used to be out at noon)


Fck, in my days nerds running like naruto characters irl gets bully. Thank god im good at basketball.


Flame said:


> @El Hermano remember when we used to read the newest Naruto chapters during classes? I remember when it was revealed Zetsu was actually the one pulling the strings and we all just sat there ranting how shitty the writing was
> 
> 
> Is that so? expose him! he's a tyrant who must be stopped!


I am predicting and wishing that zetsu is important but what kishi did is too much. He did madara dirty man.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> revealed Zetsu was actually the one pulling the strings and we all just sat there ranting how shitty the writing was


That did not happen.
Naruto ended when he defeated Pain.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Wow. I really forgot a lot of Naruto. Seems like I didn't care anymore in the end.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn, posted in the wrong thread.
> 
> Last night I went to sleep with Dončić ~25 points, and Harden ~27/28. Woke up this morning to see Harden stayed on 28, while Luka got 15 more.  XD
> 
> Dude is great. I mean, if LeBron tells you, you're a f*cking bad MoFo, that means something. XD


.. indeed...  20 years old!!!
By the way .can you link the tread for the NBA talk? Do we have one here right?...


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> .. indeed...  20 years old!!!
> By the way .can you link the tread for the NBA talk? Do we have one here right?...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Happy birthday @MO


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 25, 2019)

Welps i am little too late with football news. Wtf mourinho in spurs ?? Shits is gonna blow in arsenalfantv lol.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> He won't ever be Jordan or Lebron since he doesn't have the athleticism but he can surpass Larry Bird etc.


Which is like saying he can become the third best player ever...and if we count as a plus the facts that he indeed miss the athleticism by mother nature, then he is right there with them...
Let aside mj he can beat LeBron if he gets more championship and a better rate...
Mj was 6/0 and no seven game!
LeBron is 3/9 !? But he could reach 4/ 12!
Luca is a clutch expert...he can do better then LeBron if he gets at those stages imo...
LeBron himself if only would have been more keen to finish the game himself, my guess is that he would have definitely won more championship too


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> Which is like saying he can become the third best player ever...and if we count as a plus the facts that he indeed miss the athleticism by mother nature, then he is right there with them...
> Let aside mj he can beat LeBron if he gets more championship and a better rate...
> Mj was 6/0 and no seven game!
> LeBron is 3/9 !? But he could reach 4/ 12!
> ...



Even if you have more rings, doesn't make you better than Lebron.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Even if you have more rings, doesn't make you better than Lebron.


Well...you never know but I gotta admit that in terms of longevity and career stats LeBron might actually even been considered as the goat of the era after MJ!
But for me MJ is untouchable...
Derrick Rosa might have had some changes back in the days..or Kobe...who is the closest thing we got to see to Micheal , in terms of attitude and skills...
I have
  MJ> Kobe> LeBron
  But there are another bouncy of all time stars who can very well be whiting the best 10/15 players who ever played basketballball
You can count on it , Magic, Bird,Kareem, Barkley, David Robinson, Shawn Kemp , and Tim Duncan imo...
Dunno how to renk those one to be honest..
If Luca end up whiting those names he will be pretty  much consider one of the best ever!


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

I am curious,  what did this panda dude do  ?


----------



## El Hermano (Nov 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> @El Hermano remember when we used to read the newest Naruto chapters during classes? I remember when it was revealed Zetsu was actually the one pulling the strings and we all just sat there ranting how shitty the writing was
> 
> 
> Is that so? expose him! he's a tyrant who must be stopped!


Oh, dude. Good ol' days. I remember discussing OP, Naruto etc. on our way home every day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday @MO


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

@MO


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


>





DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @MO


Hell yeah happy birthday mooooooo!!!



テ. D . えー said:


> @MO


Don! TD! .. check this out...
It's funny and also information since there were some players I really didn't know before seeing this...


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

@MO HB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Just watched it. But it's kinda old, isn't it? XD


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> Hell yeah happy birthday mooooooo!!!
> 
> 
> Don! TD! .. check this out...
> It's funny and also information since there were some players I really didn't know before seeing this...



Yeah old video. Saw this few years ago lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Just watched it. But it's kinda old, isn't it? XD


Lol.at Chuck that chose Iverson... So who had the best team?easy answer...


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am curious,  what did this panda dude do  ?


Talking about that can get you banned I heard


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Talking about that can get you banned I heard


Curiosity killed the cat 

On a second thought I don't wanna know anymore


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Curiosity killed the cat
> 
> On a second thought I don't wanna know anymore


[redacted] show her the way


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> Lol.at Chuck that chose Iverson... So who had the best team?easy answer...


Tell me where we can wank Oden without the mods banning us?


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> [redacted] show her the way


What is that  ?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> What is that  ?


You don't want to know, I don't want to invoke that all mighty


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> You don't want to know, I don't want to invoke that all mighty


I see


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Tell me where we can wank Oden without the mods banning us?


I think the best ever swordman tread should be safe .....lol I get ya...xd


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Curiosity killed the cat
> 
> On a second thought I don't wanna know anymore


Yeah It was an ugly episode here


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> I see


See my past comment that is all I can say


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> I think the best ever swordman tread should be safe .....lol I get ya...xd


So you hate me that much and want to ban me?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> So you hate me that much and want to ban me?


You should get ban


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You should get ban


Only if you join me


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Only if you join me


Deal


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Deal


Maybe ...  in the past 2 weeks, I have started reading investment books so I will start reducing this.

I will start by cutting all the PL talks, I for some time, do not feel like doing this, it is getting boring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Maybe ...  in the past 2 weeks, I have started reading investment books so I will start reducing this.
> 
> I will start by cutting all the PL talks, I for some time, do not feel like doing this, it is getting boring.


@Kinjin ban him in battledome section... he needs it


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> I will start by cutting all the PL talks, I for some time, do not feel like doing this, it is getting boring.


Ooops.. who will deal with the WSS wank now


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Kinjin ban him in battledome section... he needs it


No, I am serious I already have a 500$ investment local fund but I also want an American one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> No, I am serious I already have a 500$ investment local fund but I also want an American one.


I know I know... you're serious about this


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I know I know... you're serious about this


I want to see if  I can make 50k$ at a minimum in a 10-15y period from here.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

'Leaked list of members close to the ban hammer, no order:'

@Gledania 
@Oreki 
@QMS 
@PwnGoatVSPandaman 
@MasterBeast 
@Captain Harashima 
@Marie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 'Leaked list of members close to the ban hammer, no order:'
> 
> @Gledania
> @Oreki
> ...


Seems legit.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Maybe ...  in the past 2 weeks, I have started reading investment books so I will start reducing this.
> 
> I will start by cutting all the PL talks, I for some time, do not feel like doing this, it is getting boring.


There is a new token related to G5 tech which would be a good investment...
It is really cheap now but it will most definitely grow exponentially....if you want to know which one send me 1 bit coin...xd


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 'Leaked list of members close to the ban hammer, no order:'
> 
> @Gledania
> @Oreki
> ...



Lol what?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 'Leaked list of members close to the ban hammer, no order:'
> 
> @Gledania
> @Oreki
> ...




I got banned once.

And you too.

How Am I nearer to ban hammer than you


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> There is a new token related to G5 tech which would be a good investment...
> It is really cheap now but it will most definitely grow exponentially....if you want to know which one send me 1 bit coin...xd


I am talking about real investment, dividends in top 500, not gambling!


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

We talking bout hammers in here?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> We talking bout hammers in here?



Yeah ban @Flame

Unless if he return to LaFlame


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> We talking bout hammers in here?



Everyone knows you're the guy to tag when it comes to hammers in OL.
Tell us the shortlist.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> We talking bout hammers in here?





テ. D . えー said:


> 'Leaked list of members close to the ban hammer, no order:'
> 
> @Gledania
> @Oreki
> ...


This one wants the hammer it seams!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

If being kind is crime then I guess I can't complain about ban


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Ban the anti Kpopers


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Tell us the shortlist.





Irene said:


> the anti Kpopers


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I got banned once.
> 
> And you too.
> 
> How Am I nearer to ban hammer than you



What's the ban hammer?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


>



I'm on the shortlist babyyyyyy.

Oh wait....


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 'Leaked list of members close to the ban hammer, no order:'
> 
> @Gledania
> @Oreki
> ...


Why is an innocent like me is included?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol what?



'List of members who are close to heing banned'


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

Ban TDA instead. Dude puts lemon on his pizzas, that should be enough for a perm one.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Why is an innocent like me is included?



Ask the mods


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ban TDA instead. Dude puts lemon on his pizzas, that should be enough for a perm one.



Fake news


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 'List of members who are close to heing banned'



Why would I be close to ban, I'm a perfect member unlike you.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

@Kinjin kun what's that shit?

Is TDA pulling a TDA or is there such a close-to-ban list?

If yes why would I be in it?


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's the ban hammer?


It's a thing related to Oden Mon core...


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> @Kinjin kun what's that shit?
> 
> Is TDA pulling a TDA or is there such a close-to-ban list?
> 
> If yes why would I be in it?



As if fake news TDA would have any infos. XD


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Why would I be close to ban, I'm a perfect member unlike you.


We love your naked pics Marie!.. keep the spirits up for those who lost the spark of life!


----------



## Shrike (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> We love your naked pics Marie!.. keep the spirits up for those who lost the spark of life!


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ban TDA instead. Dude puts lemon on his pizzas, that should be enough for a perm one.


Lemon on a pizza? What the? TD is it real? Lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

@DeVision thinking of getting a custom name image. What do you think?


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @DeVision thinking of getting a custom name image. What do you think?


This avy look good on ya TD but I think you should wear a shimotzuki outfit to say the least since you are not yet converted on Oden might!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> Lemon on a pizza? What the? TD is it real? Lol



Fake news. Marie disrespecting Lebanese food


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @DeVision thinking of getting a custom name image. What do you think?



I would like that also, but I'm not creative enough. XD
I'll save my points for the next elusive prizes.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Fake news. Marie disrespecting Lebanese food


How come? What's wrong with it? No banana on the menu?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Ask the mods


@Soca 
Explain!!!


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> @Soca
> Explain!!!


Probably you just deserve it Mr Rao...even if you are a good guy...lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> @Soca
> Explain!!!



Maybe change your name lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Maybe change your name lol


Spot on..
Captain Rao just fits perfectly..imo


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> How come? What's wrong with it? No banana on the menu?



Dunno maybe jealous that French cuisine isn't as good


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I would like that also, but I'm not creative enough. XD
> I'll save my points for the next elusive prizes.



You have enough points don't you?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Maybe change your name lol



You're not to speak of someone else's name!

Btw. anything in mind for the custom username?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You have enough points don't you?



Yes. Spent 48 for 6 months of big ava + HTML. Have 51 left. + some in OL prediction


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're not to speak of someone else's name!
> 
> Btw. anything in mind for the custom username?



Not yet


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Not yet



My big ava and HTML are live. Now I need to find something.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Can someone give me 20 points


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can someone give me 20 points



@Vino


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

What the custom user name and how can I find out how many points I have? Not that I am planning to use it but you never know if I do something with it like put color on the spiral or other stuff dunno, by the way if you guys use  those points offer I can give you so edit free since I will probably never use it lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can someone give me 20 points


What do you want to do with it oreki? Have you got your fake ID card with ya?just in case ...xd
I can give you  more with two stiches and some bruises... Eheheh...


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

I am just gonna win the next drawing contest to repay the points... that sound about right?


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am just gonna win the next drawing contest to repay the points... that sound about right?


How do I see how many points do I have?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> How do I see how many points do I have?


You probably don't have any... but you can see it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can someone give me 20 points


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> @Soca
> Explain!!!


nobody is innocent


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Vino said:


> Anything for you lil bro


Thank you


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You probably don't have any... but you can see it here


I see...the I need you to lend me 15 points plus the other 20 Vito just gave you..I need it for my million rep! Lol
Anyone has 35 little points to give to the poor beggar Redline??


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> I see...the I need you to lend me 15 points plus the other 20 Vito just gave you..I need it for my million rep! Lol
> Anyone has 35 little points to give to the poor beggar Redline??


No. Work for it


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> No. Work for it


Give me 20 points for Big Avy and user title


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> No. Work for it


What if I sit on the corner every day begging for 1 points per day...whitin a month I should be able to get my well deserve million rep! XD


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Give me 20 points for Big Avy and user title


I'll give you a free custom name. You want it?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> I'll give you a free custom name. You want it?


Of my own choice?


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Give me 20 points for Big Avy and user title


Oreki lend me 35.. I will pay you pack with libra... XD


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Of my own choice?


 Nope..docs gotta chose the name! Otherwise it's too easy.  ...lol


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> What if I sit on the corner every day begging for 1 points per day...whitin a month I should be able to get my well deserve million rep! XD


You'll get nothing from me 



Oreki said:


> Of my own choice?


It's a yes or no question


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's a yes or no question


I need a clarification first... don't want to get a bad usertitle


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I need a clarification first... don't want to get a bad usertitle


Yes or no bruh


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yes or no bruh


Yes... I'll take a risk


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yes... I'll take a risk


Alright, a custom scratch through your username coming right up


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Alright, a custom scratch through your username coming right up


It should be good


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Can someone give me 20 points



For?


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It should be good


Rarely anybody has it tho. 

And with it you get the perks of seeing a secret subsection of the forums called the courts


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> For?


Not from you, you're gonna run out of points if you gave me.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Rarely anybody has it tho.
> 
> And with it you get the perks of seeing a secret subsection of the forums called the courts


I should be rare then 

Now what can I do with that secret subsection


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I need a clarification first... don't want to get a bad usertitle


You gotta Risk it oreki! Life is not a game you can always play safe


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I should be rare then
> 
> Now what can I do with that secret subsection


You can talk to the powers that be


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Alright, a custom scratch through your username coming right up


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> You can talk to the powers that be


I want to control the power


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

@QMS @DeVision @Irene thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> For?


Marie can you lend me 35 ? I will repay you next summer if you came in Sardinia for some free italian  hot holidays!


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

MO said:


> @QMS @DeVision @Irene thanks for the birthday wishes.


Hey..I even search a gif for ya!?!?


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Honestly the 1M rep isn't worthy just be active and you can have them in 2 weeks 


I wanted to have big avy but I can't afford it


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I want to control the power


Never happening 



MO said:


> @QMS @DeVision @Irene thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Honestly the 1M rep isn't worthy just be active and you can have them in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> I wanted to have big avy but I can't afford it


Big avy is not really necessary when you have a big character on your avy..look at mine for Instead!..
It is a little huge avy!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Never happening


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> I wanted to have big avy but I can't afford it


Try predicting stuff sometimes


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Try predicting stuff sometimes


Hold drawing contest with the 2 days deadline


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hold drawing contest with the 2 days deadline


No you greedy ho 

Beg on the streets like @Redline  is


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Try predicting stuff sometimes


I suck at that , I do have some mafia points but the 6 mmonths are pricy so it seems i will buy the regular



Redline said:


> Big avy is not really necessary when you have a big character on your avy..look at mine for Instead!..
> It is a little huge avy!


 well other stuff are too expensive and I am thinking about using sparkles but that's it


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Just save up points you get from participating in different stuff for the next go round.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> No you greedy ho


Contest gonna be open for the entire forum


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> No you greedy ho
> 
> Beg on the streets like @Redline  is


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> I suck at that , I do have some mafia points but the 6 mmonths are pricy so it seems i will buy the regular


well just tag me if you're ready


hell nah


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> I suck at that , I do have some mafia points but the 6 mmonths are pricy so it seems i will buy the regular
> 
> 
> well other stuff are too expensive and I am thinking about using sparkles but that's it


@Soca  give her some points be  merciful.... I voucher for her... XD


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> @Soca  give her some points be  merciful.... I voucher for her... XD



She can ask Kinjin though


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> well just tag me if you're ready
> 
> 
> 
> hell nah


You are all witness how soca treats  the poor Redline


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Not from you, you're gonna run out of points if you gave me.



I do whatever I want with my points ffs!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> I do whatever I want with my points ffs!


I also don't want to take your points, I am gonna feel bad if I didn't return


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> nobody is innocent


Look at my avatar and tell me how I'm not innocent


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Never happening


feels great.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Look at my avatar and tell me how I'm not innocent


That girl beating demons left to right


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> I do whatever I want with my points ffs!


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

who changed the title?


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I also don't want to take your points, I am gonna feel bad if I didn't return


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

@DeVision change the title to "Happy Birthday to the best OL member in history, MO!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That girl beating demons left to right


That's not herrrrr


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

MO said:


> @QMS @DeVision @Irene thanks for the birthday wishes.



Was about to give you birthday reps, but messed up somehow. XD
Well in the end I didn't add a message, but once again, HB and all the best.


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Was about to give you birthday reps, but messed up somehow. XD
> Well in the end I didn't add a message, but once again, HB and all the best.


thank you 

but


MO said:


> @DeVision change the title to "Happy Birthday to the best OL member in history, MO!"


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

MO said:


> who changed the title?


You didn't thank me for my happy birthday greetings...now I have another gif for ya....


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

@Soca for my birthday present I want 6 months of full avy rights.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> Probably you just deserve it Mr Rao...even if you are a good guy...lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> well just tag me if you're ready
> 
> 
> 
> hell nah


you mean the prediction ? 

also 56 pages left


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

You lewd man


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 25, 2019)

Happy birthday @MO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> you mean the prediction ?


no I mean if you wanna buy the regular avy



MO said:


> @Soca for my birthday present I want 6 months of full avy rights.


nah the title thread change is just fine for you


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> nah the title thread change is just fine for you


you didn't even put in the e in hoe.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

@DeVision why are you ignoring my request?


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

@Redline @Kinjin


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @MO!


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> no I mean if you wanna buy the regular avy
> 
> 
> nah the title thread change is just fine for you


you gonna give me some points ?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

@MO was catching up.

Here just to say: Marc is on his period. Threatening with the hammer, and denying people their gifts.


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

@Soca if you are going to change the title at least change it to this.


MO said:


> @DeVision change the title to "Happy Birthday to the best OL member in history, MO!"


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Was about to give you birthday reps, but messed up somehow. XD
> Well in the end I didn't add a message, but once again, HB and all the best.



Best Joker ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> You lewd man


You know you deserved it Maru, that comment was quite lewd.


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

MO said:


> you didn't even put in the e in hoe.


HO was special for you 



Irene said:


> you gonna give me some points ?


No I thought you had points. No avy for you 



DeVision said:


> @MO was catching up.
> 
> Here just to say: Marc is on his period. Threatening with the hammer, and denying people their gifts.


Go to bed 


MO said:


> @Soca if you are going to change the title at least change it to this.


fine


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> fine


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

MO said:


>



I knew he's gonna pull something like this. XD


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> HO was special for you
> 
> 
> No I thought you had points. No avy for you
> ...


spare change!!!??


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> HO was special for you
> 
> 
> No I thought you had points. No avy for you
> ...


I have points but not enough for 6 months that's what I said


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

ok then i am gonna have to put on a show for you @Soca  anyone? any spare points? bit coins? libra? euro?


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

I guess I'll take it.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> ok then i am gonna have to put on a show for you @Soca  anyone? any spare points? bit coins? libra? euro?



I'll rep you daily and you'll get your 1M in 3 months. Don't waste CC points on rep.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> She can ask Kinjin though


I only got two puny points tho


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> I have points but not enough for 6 months that's what I said


come to beg with me i will leave you  the right corner free!..i have some hot oden soup if you want too


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

@Kinjin can you give people rights? like big avy rights and stuff like that?


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I only got two puny points tho


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> come to beg with me i will leave you  the right corner free!..i have some hot oden soup if you want too


nah I don't like begging , if someone wants to donate it's sweet of them , but I already have some I can use


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

keep up the good work ernie!


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 25, 2019)

MO said:


> @Kinjin can you give people rights? like big avy rights and stuff like that?


I can't


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I can't


I'm trying to find the HTML username dimensions for pictures. Do you know them perhaps?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm trying to find the HTML username dimensions for pictures. Do you know them perhaps?


175x80


----------



## Shrike (Nov 25, 2019)

@MO Happy Birthday again bruv


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

Shrike said:


> @MO Happy Birthday again bruv


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

*Happy Birthday MO *


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I knew he's gonna pull something like this. XD


I did that shit all the time to my siblings. If they asked to bring then the tv remote or something I'd  usually take it and put it in a whole other room n stuff. Lil muthafuckas cant make me do shit


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> I did that shit all the time to my siblings. If they asked to bring then the tv remote or something I'd  usually take it and put it in a whole other room n stuff. Lil muthafuckas cant make me do shit



So reverse psychology will do the trick?


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So reverse psychology will do the trick?


Try it


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Try it



Don't you dare giving 20 CC points to @Redline .


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Speaking of reverse psychology, can't I just exchange my 1M rep for 35 points?


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't you dare giving 20 CC points to @Redline .


You just fucked up reds life


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> You just fucked up reds life



How so?


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't you dare giving 20 CC points to @Redline .


actually i need 35! at  least! lololo


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> actually i need 35! at  least! lol



We don't know if he has that much. We'll be happy if we get 2 out of him. XD


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> actually i need 35! at  least! lol


Youve been banned from receiving prizes. Blame devision for that.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

MO is the biggest hoe here huh?

Hold my beer...


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Youve been banned from receiving prizes. Blame devision for that.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> MO is the biggest hoe here huh?
> 
> Hold my beer...


----------



## Oreki (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> MO is the biggest hoe here huh?
> 
> Hold my beer...


You don't have beer


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You don't have beer


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> No, I am serious I already have a 500$ investment local fund but I also want an American one.


you can get one house for one euro in some remote village of sardinia!lol gogle it!!


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> you can get one house for one euro in some remote village of sardinia!lol gogle it!!


Theyre in terrible condition tho. It's still an investment to reconstruct the property.


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> *Happy Birthday MO *


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> you can get one house for one euro in some remote village of sardinia!lol gogle it!!





Soca said:


> Theyre in terrible condition tho. It's still an investment to reconstruct the property.



It's still a second house you can have for "free", no matter how long you fix it. And they're generally situated in gorgeous typical medieval villages (there are in Italia, Greece, France...).

Some ask you to live in all year long, but others just ask you to fix it and sometimes live in it. 

By our tough time it's a seducing option.


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Theyre in terrible condition tho. It's still an investment to reconstruct the property.


indeed..but you gotta stay to live there for a while.....anyhow there are plenty of houses and villas in beautiful plces in italiy in remote areas that you can buy for less then 20.000 euro easy, with a piece of land or mountain too... the rest is up to you to make a profit out of it? it is not a case many english and german are coming to retire in italy , and buy big properties in marvellous places, and so the legacy of that place will be gone forever with it


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> MO is the biggest hoe here huh?
> 
> Hold my beer...


I'm the Second biggest hoe. The biggest hoe in the OL is actually @Soca


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

My black ass aint going to no medievial village to live. Next thing you know they decide to reinstitute some old practices on me


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> It's still a second house you can have for "free", no matter how long you fix it. And they're generally situated in gorgeous typical medieval villages (there are in Italia, Greece, France...).
> 
> Some ask you to live in all year long, but others just ask you to fix it and sometimes live in it.
> 
> By our tough time it's a seducing option.


indeed expecially the second option ..fix it and some time live on it ..but nowdays you can fix it and then rent it on BNQ and make money out of it
thats Sardinia by the way...

did you know our ancestors were the personal elite squad of Ramses the pharo of Egipt? 
no kidding ...


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

MO said:


> I'm the Second biggest hoe. The biggest hoe in the OL is actually @Soca


Soca diss dick


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> indeed expecially the second option ..fix it and some time live on it ..but nowdays you can fix it and then rent it on BNQ and make money out of it



By exemple.

Mayors generally just want to revive their village, and tourism is the better way to do it. 

Tourists bring money, and allow the local economy to come back, with shops and else. 

So no matter if you actually live in it or rent it -even for free, as long as ppl come back and revive the city life.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> My black ass aint going to no medievial village to live. Next thing you know they decide to reinstitute some old practices on me



Boooooh you medieval racist!


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> My black ass aint going to no medievial village to live. Next thing you know they decide to reinstitute some old practices on me


yeah there are quite narrow minded people , expecially in some areas you gotta be careful , but if you know one from there then you are friend of a friend too..unfortunately i gotta admit that italy lately is getting back on old fascist idiolgy of brain washing  fools....i am ashemed of been italian sometimes , other times, for other reason i should be damn proud  but at the present timethere is a mental regresssion and is a pity for such a country with huge potential....
anyway..
sardinia no est italia ..
sardinia is not italy! they are like the corsica french people, kinda different but to give the idea


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie said:


> By exemple.
> 
> Mayors generally just want to revive their village, and tourism is the better way to do it.
> 
> ...


we could organise a view of the site and see if it's worth to build up something


----------



## Irene (Nov 25, 2019)

lol my mom was setting next to me and saw Soca's avy and was like what type of site is this


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> lol my mom was setting next to me and saw Soca's avy and was like what type of site is this


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> My black ass aint going to no medievial village to live. Next thing you know they decide to reinstitute some old practices on me



True medieval shit freaks me out


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

Lucky I'm on muh phone


----------



## Steven (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Nov 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> lol my mom was setting next to me and saw Soca's avy and was like what type of site is this


We are just a bunch of nerds


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

I once stayed over at some weird old castle in Scotland during winter snow season, it didn't have heating. Never felt so frozen and uncomfortable in my life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Nov 25, 2019)

MO said:


> I'm the Second biggest hoe. The biggest hoe in the OL is actually @Soca


@Gledania


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2019)

@Soca Have you watched this?


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> True medieval shit freaks me out


i agree i once went to the dutch torture medieval museum and i got horrified by the dark mind of the ones who invented those instrument and use it on people!
that teach me something thou


----------



## Shrike (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I once stayed over at some weird old castle in Scotland during winter snow season, it didn't have heating. Never felt so frozen and uncomfortable in my life.



Sounds shitty but awesome at the same time


----------



## Shrike (Nov 25, 2019)

Redline said:


> i agree i once went to the dutch torture medieval museum and i got horrified by the dark mind of the ones who invented those instrument and use it on people!
> that teach me something thou



The inquisition was just


----------



## Redline (Nov 25, 2019)

Shrike said:


> The inquisition was just


the rose stuff? not even in the worst horror movie...


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> We talking bout hammers in here?


Dang dude, you got your own cat smiley?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Soca Have you watched this?


Yea I seen it. This ones my fav



BlueDemon said:


> Dang dude, you got your own cat smiley?!



Yea it's been there for a minute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea I seen it. This ones my fav
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's been there for a minute



Fucking yodeling at the "Oh they fighting too fast for me to see... wait..."


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2019)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday @MO


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Wishing you a Happy Birthday @MO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2019)

@MO Happy Birthday, wish you the best in life.


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

Don King said:


> @MO Happy Birthday, wish you the best in life.


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yea I seen it. This ones my fav
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's been there for a minute


Where is my smiley?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday @MO


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Happy Birthday @MO


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> 'Leaked list of members close to the ban hammer, no order:'
> 
> @Gledania
> @Oreki
> ...


Good, I can avoid some of the cancerous people here.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 26, 2019)

@MO happy birthday


----------



## Flame (Nov 26, 2019)

@MO have a blast fam












































how much for a twerk?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2019)

HB, MO






big mom still worst yonkou tho


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 26, 2019)

Happy birthday MO


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Which member is closest to One Piecemodship?


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Which member is closest to One Piecemodship?


I am this close I only need another thousands of GIFs... Xd


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

@Marie will you change your name to Dr. Mariella?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie will you change your name to Dr. Mariella?



Lol

"El Doctor"


----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

From now on we call you Dr. Marie


----------



## Mariko (Nov 26, 2019)

Oreki said:


> From now one we call you Dr. Marie



Lol, still a long way to go.

I should "support" (defend?) my work before a jury next september if everything goes right.

Now I've just finished one of the most hard part of it, but I have many others to write now.

And if I like reading/thinking/solving problems, I hate writting. You must synthetize all the shits you've read/thought in a clear way. That's my weak point.

And here I'm Marie Hoe. Intellectual chicks tend to make dudes embarassed/unconfortable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol, still a long way to go.
> 
> I should "support" (defend?) my work before a jury next september if everything goes right.
> 
> ...



Change your name to Marie Sue


----------



## Mariko (Nov 26, 2019)

What do you prefer, 

This:



Or this:


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> What do you prefer,
> 
> This:
> 
> ...



1st one


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 26, 2019)

Dr. Professor @Marie should have discussions with Dr. Professor @Nois


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol
> 
> "El Doctor"


You're late, that's @El Hit's alias

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> Lol, still a long way to go.
> 
> I should "support" (defend?) my work before a jury next september if everything goes right.
> 
> ...


Intellectual females are good... I tend to get along with them easily lol


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> What do you prefer,
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


Both just makes you even hotter 
That said, I finished my Master's and I'm certainly not going for doctoral degree. I've had enough. So bonne chance!


----------



## Nois (Nov 26, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dr. Professor @Marie should have discussions with Dr. Professor @Nois


What is the subject here?


----------



## Soca (Nov 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Fucking yodeling at the "Oh they fighting too fast for me to see... wait..."


Bout to go to the house before they kill me 


Nois said:


> What is the subject here?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 26, 2019)

Nois said:


> What is the subject here?


@Marie


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Intellectual females are good... I tend to get along with them easily lol


----------



## Mariko (Nov 26, 2019)

Savage!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

Don't mind me I have bad luck with girls and I don't like to get involved


----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

You guys going to hard on the 17 year old. Not cool


----------



## Mariko (Nov 26, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You guys going to hard on the 17 year old. Not cool



It will change after 18. 

Or not...


----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> It will change after 18.
> 
> Or not...


What do you think?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 26, 2019)

Soca said:


> Theyre in terrible condition tho. It's still an investment to reconstruct the property.





Marie said:


> It's still a second house you can have for "free", no matter how long you fix it. And they're generally situated in gorgeous typical medieval villages (there are in Italia, Greece, France...).
> 
> Some ask you to live in all year long, but others just ask you to fix it and sometimes live in it.
> 
> By our tough time it's a seducing option.




I heard this is not true. Yes you can buy the houses cheap, but the tax on the land, and property is huge. In the end you buy a broken house (on a beautiful place to be fair) for a lot of money. 




Soca said:


> My black ass aint going to no medievial village to live. Next thing you know they decide to reinstitute some old practices on me



Racist.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 26, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What do you think?



All depend on your expectations I guess...


----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> All depend on your expectations I guess...


Don't have any.. I mean it's only a 1-year gap, not even one year... only four months are left for me to become 18... I would have expectations if I were talking about my 22-year-old self lol


----------



## Shrike (Nov 26, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Don't have any.. I mean it's only a 1-year gap, not even one year... only four months are left for me to become 18... I would have expectations if I were talking about my 22-year-old self lol



If you think anything changes after you are 18 you are doing life wrong


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> If you think anything changes after you are 18 you are doing life wrong


Take It from Shrike....one of expectations many victims.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 26, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Take It from Shrike....one of expectations many victims.



True. I expected so much out of life


----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> If you think anything changes after you are 18 you are doing life wrong


I can get a driving license which I really need lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> True. I expected so much out of life


Sigh......didn't most people.....


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You guys going to hard on the 17 year old. Not cool



Stop picking on old people


----------



## Mariko (Nov 26, 2019)

Shrike said:


> If you think anything changes after you are 18 you are doing life wrong



Why ruining his life by telling him things will actually only get harder? 

Not cool.


----------



## MO (Nov 26, 2019)

@Gledania @Flame


----------



## Gledania (Nov 26, 2019)

MO said:


> @Gledania @Flame






@Shiba D. Inu @Flame MO is right btw, Big mom > Akainu


----------



## DeVision (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Stop picking on old people



Shut up hieroglyphic username. We don't even know you.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Shut up hieroglyphic username. We don't even know you.



Get someone to read the poneglyph


----------



## DeVision (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Get someone to read the poneglyph


----------



## Irene (Nov 26, 2019)

Yea after becoming 18 all the years feels the same  where is adults privileges?


----------



## Nois (Nov 26, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Marie


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey wtf is that guy? So bright!
Zenigata Sama? No! It's Oden samaaaaa..


----------



## MO (Nov 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @Flame MO is right btw, Big mom > Akainu


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Get someone to read the poneglyph


I can't read tda no more, also the previous one was way better imo... This way I read  Sdx!?!?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Redline said:


> I can't read tda no more, also the previous one was way better imo... This way I read  Sdx!?!?



read again


----------



## MO (Nov 26, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @Flame MO is right btw, Big mom > Akainu


@Shiba D. Inu already knows btw.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Stop picking on old people


I don't pick on people


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> read again


SDOS....!?!? Xd


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Redline said:


> SDOS....!?!? Xd



It's japanese.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh nice, less than 1000 posts to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> It's japanese.


I see..Japanese T D A?....
Lucaaaaa.... XD


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Oh nice, less than 1000 posts to go.


We gonna make in a whisper...just leave at least 100 post for my gifs....agree to disagree kin? Xd


----------



## DeVision (Nov 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Oh nice, less than 1000 posts to go.



Didn't we agree that we'll stick with this one?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

I am gonna win this again


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't pick on people


You are to young to pick on anyone yet...you are our mascotte oreki, you can't deny your role! Don't get old before is too late to get back....Eheehe


----------



## Irene (Nov 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Oh nice, less than 1000 posts to go.


unfortunately everything comes to an end


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Didn't we agree that we'll stick with this one?


I would change it into convo kozuki! Lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> It's japanese.





Irene said:


> unfortunately everything comes to an end


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

Irene said:


> Yea after becoming 18 all the years feels the same  where is adults privileges?




Shit..a triple post.!!


----------



## Irene (Nov 26, 2019)

ok but can we have a new poll before it's too late ?


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

Irene said:


> ok but can we have a new poll before it's too late ?


What do you wanna poll Irene?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 26, 2019)

Redline said:


> We gonna make in a whisper...just leave at least 100 post for my gifs....agree to disagree kin? Xd


Bring it on #1 Oden Fan





DeVision said:


> Didn't we agree that we'll stick with this one?


Did WE?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 26, 2019)

Irene said:


> unfortunately everything comes to an end


The best is yet to come



Irene said:


> ok but can we have a new poll before it's too late ?


Hit me with suggestions


----------



## Irene (Nov 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> The best is yet to come
> 
> 
> Hit me with suggestions





Redline said:


> What do you wanna poll Irene?


idk  lol
maybe something related to the convo like , who should make the new convo or maybe something related to OP ..


----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

Irene said:


> idk  lol
> maybe something related to the convo like , who should make the new convo or maybe something related to OP ..


The one who makes the post no 10,000th makes the thread


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 26, 2019)

For the next convo we should try 5k posts cap.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> For the next convo we should try 5k posts cap.


Agreed. 10k is too much


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 26, 2019)

Reminder that I'm the one who will make the 10,000th post


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 26, 2019)

Who created that Poll?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 26, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Agreed. 10k is too much



10k is fine.

We'll reach it in a few hours. 



Captain Harashima said:


> Who created that Poll?



I bet it's TDA again


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> For the next convo we should try 5k posts cap.


I gotta feeling next convo I am gonna reach the top contributor skynet!
Go go GIFs for all your flavours...even for kizaru!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Why is the thread titled: Aboard the Dick?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Who created that Poll?





Marie said:


> 10k is fine.
> 
> We'll reach it in a few hours.
> 
> ...



What poll?


----------



## Irene (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> What poll?


basically OTP poll


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Irene said:


> basically OTP poll



I don't get it


----------



## Irene (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I don't get it


a poll about which OTP in OL is the best lmao


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Irene said:


> a poll about which OTP in OL is the best lmao



where's the poll?


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 26, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Intellectual females are good... I tend to get along with them easily lol


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Irene (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> where's the poll?


gone with wind


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Irene said:


> gone with wind



ah that was a good poll.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 26, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.


PwnGoat makes a surprise appearance!!

Who do you think is the best poster of the OL? Other than yourself of course.


----------



## Irene (Nov 26, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> ah that was a good poll.


yup


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 26, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.


Problem is a problem whether it's personal or not.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 26, 2019)

Irene said:


> gone with wind


Figured I'd better delete it as not to hurt Gled's feelings 



テ. D . えー said:


> ah that was a good poll.


But you didn't even get to see it


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Figured I'd better delete it as not to hurt Gled's feelings
> 
> 
> But you didn't even get to see it



put it back up


----------



## Irene (Nov 26, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.


how is that a problem ? 


Kinjin said:


> Figured I'd better delete it as not to hurt Gled's feelings
> 
> 
> But you didn't even get to see it


it was kinda limited too


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> PwnGoat makes a surprise appearance!!
> 
> Who do you think is the best poster of the OL? Other than yourself of course.


we should make a years round Contest of the most popular user for the Naruto forum whole community..that way we would also have more people get to know each other and either love it or hate it lol....  you get dunno how many user nf has ...then divided it by section and go round by round with the voting of the partecipant, like 24? 48  hour per turn, and then you will get to the finals  as the most popular user of NF and get a special tag for it too...but the whole thing will be full of mafias games and secret plans to make someone get trough instead of another  till last stand , either by help or not ...xd...i myself wont probably reach the 16 of of finals....but some of you guys might have a chance at it
see kin .. if you are up for it it; a damn hard job but will bring a lot of movement around it for sure...
suppose you have
oreki vs irene
tda vs devison
kinjin v vs redline

and each post his vote
like  for instead, since it is a popularity contest i would go for

oreki  NF mascotte
tda ..still a tough match up with don
kinjin ...redline stand no chance here sorry...xd

and so on , counting the votes for  each take

up there i made just a brief example but obviously at the start of the round you might have a 50 vs 50  pair per round , but still who get more votes pass to the next turn

it it a cool and  a lot of fun contest , kinda risky to over heat when the finals are approacing , but you can rute for your fav and always vote him or then you might into a difficult  choice to take, voting to friends of you.,people can also vote also whoever they want , not everyone on the list  if they dont know them or else , last but not the least ..no one can vote for himself!
tell me what you recon about it @Kinjin


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 26, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> PwnGoat makes a surprise appearance!!
> 
> Who do you think is the best poster of the OL? Other than yourself of course.





Redline said:


> we should make a years round contest of popularity for the naruto forum whole community..that way we would halso have more people cget to know each other and either love it or hate it lol.... like you get dunno how many user nf has ...then divided ti section and go round by round with the voting of the patrtecipant, like 24 48  hour per turn,, and then you will get to the finals  as the most popular user of NF and get a special tag for it too...but the whole thing will be full of mafias games and secret plans to make someone get trough instead of another  till last stand , either by help or not ...xd...i myself wont probably reach the 16 of of finals....but some of you guys might have a chance at it
> see kin .. if you are up for it it; a damn hard job but will bring a lot of movement around it for sure...
> suppose you have
> oreki vs irene
> ...


50 v 50 wouldn't even work for that system, cuz the person who might win would be in there. THe best way is to just leave it up to flat votes, grab the top bracket, and have them 1 v 1 votes, if not just go off the initially open voting system.

That said, wouldn't work, too many cancerous people with shit posting hate for others users, all the good one piece people left years ago, hxh's section is dead, etc etc. It'd just be a shit posting voting session where people spite people they hate.

You joined at a bad time tbh.


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> 50 v 50 wouldn't even work for that system, cuz the person who might win would be in there. THe best way is to just leave it up to flat votes, grab the top bracket, and have them 1 v 1 votes, if not just go off the initially open voting system.
> 
> That said, wouldn't work, too many cancerous people with shit posting hate for others users, all the good one piece people left years ago, hxh's section is dead, etc etc. It'd just be a shit posting voting session where people spite people they hate.
> 
> You joined at a bad time tbh.


ehheeh i see what you mean but that part can also be fun if you got my gifs into it to chill the zone...but anyone with a friendly attitude should be join and rejoice , whoever spread hate can be hammered !
we could still give it a try and then if it get out of hand kinjin s can close it any time and never open it again , also soca can use his hammer if he want


----------



## Irene (Nov 26, 2019)

Redline said:


> we should make a years round Contest of the most popular user for the Naruto forum whole community..that way we would also have more people get to know each other and either love it or hate it lol....  you get dunno how many user nf has ...then divided it by section and go round by round with the voting of the partecipant, like 24? 48  hour per turn, and then you will get to the finals  as the most popular user of NF and get a special tag for it too...but the whole thing will be full of mafias games and secret plans to make someone get trough instead of another  till last stand , either by help or not ...xd...i myself wont probably reach the 16 of of finals....but some of you guys might have a chance at it
> see kin .. if you are up for it it; a damn hard job but will bring a lot of movement around it for sure...
> suppose you have
> oreki vs irene
> ...


did you just assume I would lose


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

Irene said:


> did you just assume I would lose


no ..that was and example of my vote .... others might vote for you and you get the win even if by one  vote  or more who knows
i mean i know you are well known but i got a feeling oreki is more popural and i also new him since longer then you if i recall well, it is not a matter of antipaty or anything else , rather then ..are you famous, funny , crazy and smart enough to be popular?
there will be long time legend of nf who are most definitely more popular then us two combine and they might get trow the first round by a storm taking all the votes ,, but still, thats part of the game, anyway just by keep on staying active in the forum the year after , the next contest , maybe i could reach a better position or get closer to the top 5 0 or something lol


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 26, 2019)

Redline said:


> ehheeh i see what you mean but that part can also be fun if you got my gifs into it to chill the zone...but anyone with a friendly attitude should be join and rejoice , whoever spread hate can be hammered !
> we could still give it a try and then if it get out of hand kinjin s can close it any time and never open it again , also soca can use his hammer if he want


You seem to be overselling yourself tremendously, I only recently came back after what originally was a perma-ban, but I'm kind of indifferent about you and you aren't exactly a veteran of this section either. Your gifs won't do anything, there are people who are so stuck in their biases and hatred for people like me and others that you could blow them off and they'd still be angsty.

There has been countless things like this in the past as well.

Let's ban marcelle and call it a day.


----------



## Redline (Nov 26, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> You seem to be overselling yourself tremendously, I only recently came back after what originally was a perma-ban, but I'm kind of indifferent about you and you aren't exactly a veteran of this section either. Your gifs won't do anything, there are people who are so stuck in their biases and hatred for people like me and others that you could blow them off and they'd still be angsty.
> 
> There has been countless things like this in the past as well.
> 
> Let's ban marcelle and call it a day.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 26, 2019)

Rate my new avy 1-10, please and thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 26, 2019)

Marie said:


> I bet it's TDA again


I knew it !!!!


Btw I voted for Gledania X Marie


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 26, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Rate my new avy 1-10, please and thank you.


5


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Rate my new avy 1-10, please and thank you.



8


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 27, 2019)

Is there an easy way to transfer screenshots from Switch to pc.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Redline said:


> we should make a years round Contest of the most popular user for the Naruto forum whole community..that way we would also have more people get to know each other and either love it or hate it lol....  you get dunno how many user nf has ...then divided it by section and go round by round with the voting of the partecipant, like 24? 48  hour per turn, and then you will get to the finals  as the most popular user of NF and get a special tag for it too...but the whole thing will be full of mafias games and secret plans to make someone get trough instead of another  till last stand , either by help or not ...xd...i myself wont probably reach the 16 of of finals....but some of you guys might have a chance at it
> see kin .. if you are up for it it; a damn hard job but will bring a lot of movement around it for sure...
> suppose you have
> oreki vs irene
> ...


Done before. Never again.



Mysticreader said:


> Is there an easy way to transfer screenshots from Switch to pc.


Save the screenshot on a flash drive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 27, 2019)

Redline said:


> we should make a years round Contest of the most popular user for the Naruto forum whole community..that way we would also have more people get to know each other and either love it or hate it lol....  you get dunno how many user nf has ...then divided it by section and go round by round with the voting of the partecipant, like 24? 48  hour per turn, and then you will get to the finals  as the most popular user of NF and get a special tag for it too...but the whole thing will be full of mafias games and secret plans to make someone get trough instead of another  till last stand , either by help or not ...xd...i myself wont probably reach the 16 of of finals....but some of you guys might have a chance at it
> see kin .. if you are up for it it; a damn hard job but will bring a lot of movement around it for sure...
> suppose you have
> oreki vs irene
> ...


 turned to be a disaster


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> turned to be a disaster


You just had to link it, didn't you


----------



## Shrike (Nov 27, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> turned to be a disaster



All those contests were circlejerking galore. Were kinda fun but also cancer.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Shrike said:


> All those contests were circlejerking galore. Were kinda fun but also cancer.


In OJ when there was best character poll luffy was winning and the thread turn out to be cancerous because of the all the complaints that starting to come from his haters and well luffy fans in return argued back lol


----------



## Shrike (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> In OJ when there was best character poll luffy was winning and the thread turn out to be cancerous because of the all the complaints that starting to come from his haters and well luffy fans in return argued back lol



Kinjin here hosted a waifu and husbando tournaments. Everything was cool until the semi finals and then the finals of, ironically, husbadno tournament became cancer.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Kinjin here hosted a waifu and husbando tournaments. Everything was cool until the semi finals and then the finals of, ironically, husbadno tournament became cancer.


I only hosted the husbando tourney and took over it as the host halfway at that. The waifu one was Araragi's work.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I only hosted the husbando tourney and took over it as the host halfway at that. The waifu one was Araragi's work.



Oh yeah, I forgot. Speaking of which, I am guessing he wont be back.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. Speaking of which, I am guessing he wont be back.


Last I heard he was busy with studies.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You just had to link it, didn't you


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

@Kinjin were you also a participant in that contest?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> In OJ when there was best *character poll luffy was winning* and the thread turn out to be cancerous because of the all the complaints that starting to come from his haters and well luffy fans in return argued back lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


>


I am sure you would have joined the cancerous post to look down on Luffy


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am sure you would have joined the cancerous post to look down on Luffy



How many dupes did you make to vote for Luffy?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

MrPopo said:


>


It got nothing on the husbando final though. The voting participation was insane.





Oreki said:


> @Kinjin were you also a participant in that contest?


Nope.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> How many dupes did you make to vote for Luffy?


I actually forget to vote in the poll... let alone duplicates lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It got nothing on the husbando final though. The voting participation was insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zoro got to the semi finals and faired well vs Vegeta considering those fans are fanatics.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

I always wonder what Zoro character has special, he's just like any other serious type looking side character that practically got no development throughout out the series even Sasuke is better than him


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Zoro got to the semi finals and faired well vs Vegeta considering those fans are fanatics.


Could have become more close if more OLers got tagged.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I always wonder what Zoro character has special, he's just like any other serious type looking side character that practically got no development throughout out the series even Sasuke is better than him



There's more depth that your eyes can't see yet.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> There's more depth that your eyes can't see yet.


Luffy character has more depth... I showed few great points in your Luffy hate thread, did you read that essay level post?


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It got nothing on the husbando final though. The voting participation was insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Corp did every thing in its power to make sure vegeta won


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Luffy character has more depth... I showed few great points in your Luffy hate thread, did you read that essay level post?



Zoro has more.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Zoro has more.


If we're really talking about depth then so far Sanji character has the most depth and Zoro still the same as before lol.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> If we're really talking about depth then so far Sanji character has the most depth and Zoro still the same as before lol.



Sanji has more depth than any other SH. Close seconds would be Franky and Robin, but they have been neglected by Oda so much that it's fading completely. Brook is also a great SH when it comes to characterization and Nami always had a lot of potential since Arlong's Park but she has also been mostly just their girl-bully navigator, sadly.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Sanji has more depth than any other SH. Close seconds would be Franky and Robin, but they have been neglected by Oda so much that it's fading completely. Brook is also a great SH when it comes to characterization and Nami always had a lot of potential since Arlong's Park but she has also been mostly just their girl-bully navigator, sadly.


Yup... we need actual character development for all straw hats, not just fights. But it sad when you see most of the fandom wants to have their favorite character nothing but good fights which make a lot of people to don't appreciate WCI which was about Sanji relationship to his family, the thing he loves doing(cooking) but end of the day it all turn out bad because he didn't get good fight


----------



## Shrike (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yup... we need actual character development for all straw hats, not just fights. But it sad when you see most of the fandom wants to have their favorite character nothing but good fights which make a lot of people to don't appreciate WCI which was about Sanji relationship to his family, the thing he loves doing(cooking) but end of the day it all turn out bad because he didn't get good fight



Don't get me wrong, fights are a separate thing from characterization. Sanji DID need better showings and he desperately needed a fight - so much that Oda gave him P1 very shortly into Wano whereas he didn't give him a single solid fight for the whole 80 or whatever it was chapters of WCI. 

This is a battle manga, whoever keeps parroting 'adventure' is in denial because ALL of the problems are solved through fighting. All obstacles are brute forced and that's how Luffy is anyway. He first punches then makes friends/gains respect.

But the SHs will never get any deeper char dev because Oda writes the way he does. They can get further backstories and whatnot, but that's not necessarily depth for a character. Most OP characters are one dimensional, depending on one quirk or their DF to give them character - Oda has been fixing this during the TS but it still One Piece.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> If we're really talking about depth then so far Sanji character has the most depth and Zoro still the same as before lol.



Zoro's dev is more of a slow burner over the course of time given his stoic character.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Don't get me wrong, fights are a separate thing from characterization. Sanji DID need better showings and he desperately needed a fight - so much that Oda gave him P1 very shortly into Wano whereas he didn't give him a single solid fight for the whole 80 or whatever it was chapters of WCI.
> 
> This is a battle manga, whoever keeps parroting 'adventure' is in denial because ALL of the problems are solved through fighting. All obstacles are brute forced and that's how Luffy is anyway. He first punches then makes friends/gains respect.
> 
> But the SHs will never get any deeper char dev because Oda writes the way he does. They can get further backstories and whatnot, but that's not necessarily depth for a character. Most OP characters are one dimensional, depending on one quirk or their DF to give them character - Oda has been fixing this during the TS but it still One Piece.


Fights are separate things from characterization but what I am saying that most of the fandom doesn't really talk about character development as long as their favorite character getting good fights and the same goes for me I want Luffy to have good fights most of the times lol.

Which I am not against of course because that's the main goal of the shonen battle manga but sometimes I really wish that character gets a development which makes them likable not because they're a good fighter or because they're weak but their character has personality or development which left us with a good impression.

Especially Luffy and Zoro... they're still the same as they were in beginning. I feel like it should have been a little bit better if they would have got little development arc by arc which becomes noticeable as the story goes.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Zoro's dev is more of a slow burner over the course of time given his stoic character.


If I have to bring Zoro scene where it feels like Zoro had gotten a development is the one where he goes down on his knees and beg his biggest opponent, Hawk-Eye, to train him for two years must have been very hard on him but that only proves that he's getting to know about the world and the importance of the people around him


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I always wonder what Zoro character has special, he's just like any other serious type looking side character that practically got no development throughout out the series even Sasuke is better than him


Wait ... Sasuke is ...
Zoro is a better character than Sasuke.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Especially Luffy and Zoro... they're still the same as they were in beginning. I feel like it should have been a little bit better if they would have got little development arc by arc which becomes noticeable as the story goes.


Not going to happen ...


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Wait ... Sasuke is ...
> Zoro is a better character than Sasuke.


This is the nicest thing you ever said about Zoro.


----------



## Flame (Nov 27, 2019)

Moby dick? what have i missed?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> This is the nicest thing you ever said about Zoro.


Its because he hates Sasuke through and through


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Shrike said:


> This is a battle manga, whoever keeps parroting 'adventure' is in denial because ALL of the problems are solved through fighting. All obstacles are brute forced and that's how Luffy is anyway. He first punches then makes friends/gains respect.


Well you are half correct, if it was only a  battle manga it would have never been this good.

It is a mix of the battle manga but the focus is on the adventure and gags.

The high is resolved with fighting but the core and the narration are based on exploration.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> This is the nicest thing you ever said about Zoro.


No I have a reason for that and Zoro is a good character, it copies a good part of Guts the classic formula in the manga of a swordsman!

The character that was defeated in the final of that tournament for some odd reason.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> This is the nicest thing you ever said about Zoro.



@QMS must really hate Sasuke


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Its because he hates Sasuke through and through


No, I hate the execution of the character that triggered the downfall of the manga.
Similar to how the execution of Boruto is triggering the downfall of the Naruto lore.


----------



## Flame (Nov 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> No, I hate the execution of the character that triggered the downfall of the manga.
> Similar to how the execution of Boruto is triggering the downfall of the Naruto lore.


Well if you're talking downfall of the manga then Sasuke was never the reason it was lack of characters involvement in the story... no one got the spotlight beside Naruto and Sasuke mostly Naruto throughout the whole series while when there were so many characters with potential and not to mention Neji death was completely pointless and didn't even leave any impact it was like Kishi was too afraid to kill a major character that he chose to kill a character which doesn't leave emotional or sad impact, it's like he wanted to show it's a war and people die


----------



## Shrike (Nov 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Well you are half correct, if it was only a  battle manga it would have never been this good.
> 
> It is a mix of the battle manga but the focus is on the adventure and gags.
> 
> The high is resolved with fighting but the core and the narration are based on exploration.



I didn't say it was only a battle manga, I said it is a battle manga because problems are resolved through fighting.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well if you're talking downfall of the manga then Sasuke


After the Chunin exam, Sasuke was the reason for the plot!

Then it becomes more about the Uchiha, the plot forgot that the other clan existed.

I know Naruto and that was the trigger that made the quality drop.

No one like that the Sharingan became an exploit: Inami, Izanagi, Tsukuyomi, Susanoo.

Chunin exam Lee drops like a star, Kishi was afraid that it would affect Sasuke so he crippled  Lee.

Neiji was a genius, nothing about the Byaucugan was explored.

Hyuga was supposed to be the stronger clan, nothing about it.


----------



## Flame (Nov 27, 2019)

Like it or not but Tobi was the coolest guy


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> After the Chunin exam, Sasuke was the reason for the plot!
> 
> Then it becomes more about the Uchiha, the plot forgot that the other clan existed.
> 
> I know Naruto and that was the trigger that made the quality drop.


I don't really see any bad and most of the people actually appreciate Uchiha story... and most of the story focus is entirely on Naruto. So saying Manga quality drop because of Uchiha is an excuse


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> Like it or not but Obito was the coolest guy


It's Tobi


----------



## Flame (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's Tobi


That's what I said  

p.s tobirama > all other kages 

only minato comes close


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I don't really see any bad and most of the people actually appreciate Uchiha story


You only read the threads that like the Uchiha.

No one liked the power and the way the Uchiha gained power.

Emotion unlocks the Sharingan, EMS.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> Tobi was the coolest guy


I remember the threads is Tobi O bito ... the memories.


----------



## Flame (Nov 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> I remember the threads is Tobi O bito ... the memories.


good or bad memories?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> So saying Manga quality drop because of Uchiha is an excuse


The plot was about rescuing Sasuke in part 2;

Obito was the boss until Madara;
Obito killed Naruto's parents;
Itachi was the reason for Sasuke's going out of Konoha.

All the major plots were about Uchiha, that is a problem.

Reincarnation was about the Uchiha's hate and fate, Indra.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> good or bad memories?


Hilarious.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> You only read the thread that like the Uchiha.
> 
> NO one liked the power and the way the Uchina gained power.
> 
> Emotion unlock the Sharingan, EMS.


I am not active in the naruto section. I do make posts occasionally but not active. 

The whole concept of the manga was hatred and they needed something that awakens the Sharingan, EMS. 

Story needed antagonist... someone has to become the bad guys and it was Uchiha in Naruto because Uzumaki clan or other clans were not evil enough or were not qualified to be villains. And everything that happens in the Manga was connected to Naruto, even Obito saw himself in Naruto and things just go on like that


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am not active in the naruto section. I do make posts occasionally but not active.
> 
> The whole concept of the manga was hatred and they needed something that awakens the Sharingan, EMS.
> 
> Story needed antagonist... someone has to become the bad guys and it was Uchiha in Naruto because Uzumaki clan or other clans were not evil enough or were not qualified to be villains. And everything that happens in the Manga was connected to Naruto, even Obito saw himself in Naruto and things just go on like that


Keep that taught, we agree on this .

I was in the day that the manga was ongoing from Chunin  Exam to the End.
And the concept executed very bad, hatred is not a good thing and a destructive to oneself and to the rest.

Making a PU linked to emotions is not a good way to power scale and it did happen in the end.

And yet the Uchiha never was put at that nor at a good clan, even worse it was a fate curse a very cliche element.

Note that the Uzumaki and Senji ere gone so the Uchiha was the last "great" clan cough that is bad and that was not the case but we only explored that.

It was about Naruto but his actions were always linked to Sasuke aka reincarnation of Indra the father of all Uchiha.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Now that was enough on that subject, going to read my third book this week!


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> In OJ when there was best character poll luffy was winning and the thread turn out to be cancerous because of the all the complaints that starting to come from his haters and well luffy fans in return argued back lol


It's not a contest for the best one piece character or any other manga character..it is a  contest for the users of this forum...

Who is most popular?
 TdA? Kinjin? Optimistic?  Pessimismopuro? XD


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> It got nothing on the husbando final though. The voting participation was insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol most of these characters aren't husbando material  no Hak no Tomoe no Usui  no Akai no Amuro


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Done before. Never again.
> 
> 
> Save the screenshot on a flash drive.


I see..who won? How did it go?..
Not so well apparently..did you have to ban several people? Lollolol
Mr pupu didn't like those contest...xd


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Rate my new avy 1-10, please and thank you.


4 ..you seems like a pederasts!  Or a masochists


----------



## Mariko (Nov 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> The plot was about rescuing Sasuke in part 2;
> 
> Obito was the boss until Madara;
> Obito killed Naruto's parents;
> ...



Obito was the coolest guy though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

So you took my suggestion and use it well for the new convo name!?
I said convo kozuki and here we are... Xd


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> Lol most of these characters aren't husbando material  no Hak no Tomoe no Usui  no Akai no Amuro


From these only Hak was in the tourney. He lost to Aizen lol

And the tourney had over 150 characters mind you.


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> From these only Hak was in the tourney. He lost to Aizen lol
> 
> And the tourney had over 150 characters mind you.


Ok but how is Vegeta or any of those who in top are husbando material 
it seems everyone ended up voting for their favorite character not best husbando 

Most shonen characters aren't suited for this kind of polls


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

How was your day everyone  ?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Redline said:


> So you took my suggestion and use it well for the new convo name!?
> I said convo kozuki and here we are... Xd


Indeed.



Irene said:


> Ok but how is Vegeta or any of those who in top are husbando material
> it seems everyone ended up voting for their favorite character not best husbando
> 
> Most shonen characters aren't suited for this kind of polls


True, it was a popularity contest in disguise. Might host one again in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

@テ. D . えー Demon slayer has failed you to fail one piece in selling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Bragging about sales is annoying 

Quantity =/= Quality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Exactly... One Piece quality was too good that 4 volume sale outclassed demon slayer 10+ volumes


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Exactly... One Piece quality was too good that 4 volume sale outclassed demon slayer 10+ volumes


My point is no need to bring numbers to put down other series 
Just because OP sells the most doesn't make it the best manga


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> My point is no need to bring numbers to put down other series
> Just because OP sells the most doesn't make it the best manga


Everyone has different choice, One Piece is best manga for me and for the many others. Selling and it's huge fanbase tells that.... You can't discard everything you know for to make your point stand


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> Ok but how is Vegeta or any of those who in top are husbando material
> it seems everyone ended up voting for their favorite character not best husbando
> 
> Most shonen characters aren't suited for this kind of polls


What kind of poll is husband material lol? It's not like all the users are girls... We men's can't decide those things and neither we are meant to do those polls...

Husband material? To partecipate and replay you are either a girl or a troll or a gay...imo


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @テ. D . えー Demon slayer has failed you to fail one piece in selling



I don't even read Demon Slayer. Fake news from OJers once again.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I don't even read Demon Slayer. Fake news from OJers once again.


But you had high hopes with that manga sells


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Everyone has different choice, One Piece is best manga for me and for the many others. Selling and it's huge fanbase tells that.... You can't discard everything you know for to make your point stand


This isn't only about one piece , sales means popularity yea it might be best for you and other but to be non biased it's not that great especially this year


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> My point is no need to bring numbers to put down other series
> Just because OP sells the most doesn't make it the best manga



True Attack on Titan and Kingdom better than OP in 2019.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But you had high hopes with that manga sells



High hopes for what? AoT and Kingdom better than OP in 2019. Facts


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> This isn't only about one piece , sales means popularity yea it might be best for you and other but to be non biased it's not that great especially this year


It's not about being biased or unbiased, it just something people prefer. That's all.


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Redline said:


> What kind of poll is husband material lol? It's not like all the users are girls... We men's can't decide those things and neither we are meant to do those polls...
> 
> Husband material? To partecipate and replay you are either a girl or a troll or a gay...imo


Then just stick to Waifus poll then


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> True Attack on Titan and Kingdom better than OP in 2019.


Wano is average at best , and that me being unbiased


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> High hopes for what? AoT and Kingdom better than OP in 2019. Facts


I don't read kingdom but AoT might be good because it's in final arc and ending is almost near. it's people preferences end of the day and kingdom and AoT being better is something you think... Doesn't mean everyone do


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> Wano is average at best , and that me being unbiased


If Oda just showed kid in every chapter doing nothing but sitting in one place you still gonna say it's the best arc and it's a fact


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> If Oda just showed kid in every chapter doing nothing but sitting in one place you still gonna say it's the best arc and it's a fact



The prolonged Udon/Luffy crap spoiled Act 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> The prolonged Udon/Luffy crap spoiled Act 2


Are you speaking for everyone?


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> True Attack on Titan and Kingdom better than OP in 2019.


Mr SDOS! 2019 is not finish yet.. XD but yes


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Are you speaking for everyone?


I don't think so..I always speak for me, myself and I


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Redline said:


> Mr SDOS! 2019 is not finish yet.. XD but yes



In Japan the manga year 2019 ends in November iirc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Are you speaking for everyone?



Yes for the majority of OP fans


----------



## Mariko (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> True Attack on Titan and Kingdom better than OP in 2019.



OPM solos.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2019)

Opm>those 2


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 27, 2019)

OP isn't even Top 3 Manga in 2019 if we're being Honest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> OP isn't even Top 3 Manga in 2019 if we're being Honest


Name 3 better.


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> OP isn't even Top 3 Manga in 2019 if we're being Honest


Does it really matter if it is or not? ..we are still here anyway


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> If Oda just showed kid in every chapter doing nothing but sitting in one place you still gonna say it's the best arc and it's a fact


It's not about Kidd screen time  
Yea it might be one of the reasons this arc don't hype me but the writing and events too , also most of Wano citizens are boring to me Oden , Hyori and Co ...
Less focus on actual strawhats in favor of Luffy and Zoro , even Bepo and co had more moments in Wano than Kidd  the disrespect ..

I mean Water 7/EL and Arlong Park didn't have Kidd and they are my fav  so your point is invalid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 27, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Name 3 better.


Dr Stone
KNY
Kingdom


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 27, 2019)

Redline said:


> Does it really matter if it is or not? ..we are still here anyway


Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Dr Stone
> KNY
> Kingdom


I am liking Dr. Stone......but even then still not better.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Who actually thinks OP was the best manga in 2019?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Who actually thinks OP was the best manga in 2019?


@Oreki  and of course @QMS


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> @Oreki  and of course @QMS


Best mang.
Mate, I read so little now and all are great:

Kingdom, Attack on Titan, One Piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> Bragging about sales is annoying
> 
> Quantity =/= Quality


Less quantity does not mean quality.
Also, quality is subjective if you don't use classic metrics.

For example, Joker an R movie without China did 1B on 50M budget, it already denotes quality because the budget, marketing and reach is the lowest and it got many records.

That is on the classic metrics, now if we see the film is also is a quality film because of directing, acting, narrative, exposition and inspirations King of Comedy and Taxi Driver.

But consistency means quality, it is the best quality of any product, now I am serious.

Kingdom and OP are now the longest mangas with quality that I am reading.

There is also Hajime that is ok.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I don't even read Demon Slayer. Fake news from OJers once again.


I did and is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

QMS said:


> Less quantity does not mean quality.
> Also, quality is subjective if you don't use classic metrics.
> 
> For example, Joker an R movie without China did 1B on 50M budget, it already denotes quality because the budget, marketing and reach is the lowest and it got many records.
> ...


yea yea Wano is still your average arc and OP post time skip is just not something I would call best manga


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> sales means popularity


And the material is entertainment, not quantum physics, one of the forms to determine quality is that.

I write a book to sell to as many people as possible or to appeal to as many because that is the scope of the book if it was a thesis I would understand.

A quality product is that which satisfies the targeted customers.

This is why a manga that does not sell gets canned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea yea Wano is still your average arc and OP post time skip is just not something I would call best manga


Compared to what, to OP.

Also, it is you saying that, not all the people that read the manga.

That is why it has a weekly pool and rankings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 27, 2019)

How much is left for sbs ???


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Gledania said:


> How much is left for sbs ???



Long way away


----------



## Gledania (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Long way away




It's 2 weeks after the volume cover release. 

So it must be soon


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Good evening OL people. Seems like you had a busy day. XD


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good evening OL people. Seems like you had a busy day. XD


good evening ~


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> good evening ~



How you doing?


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> How you doing?


doing fine  with weekend soon it feels good 

what about you ? how was your day ?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> doing fine  with weekend soon it feels good
> 
> what about you ? how was your day ?



Yeah, weekend is great, but they announced snow here.. :/

Hm.. I'm tired. Starting (probably) a new job soon. Today I was at a meating with the major and some higherups, and seems like the like me. I don't know what's wrong with them.


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, weekend is great, but they announced snow here.. :/
> 
> Hm.. I'm tired. Starting (probably) a new job soon. Today I was at a meating with the major and some higherups, and seems like the like me. I don't know what's wrong with them.


ah good luck with the new job 
why they won't like you ?! 

ah I want some snow too


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> ah good luck with the new job
> why they won't like you ?!
> 
> ah I want some snow too



Thank you (if I get it - they'll vote in 2 weeks after I hold a speech  )

No you don't. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Thank you (if I get it - they'll vote in 2 weeks after I hold a speech  )
> 
> No you don't. XD


this  joker avy i like suits you good mr don!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Redline said:


> this  joker avy i like suits you good mr don!



Right? I will have great ava's once again. XD
I just need some idea's for the usertitle.


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> You just had to link it, didn't you


kin ...what about the MMA cage fight turnament special fighters ? when is due to be released? xd 
you know each number  a move , submission , straigh ko and so on !! eheheheh


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Right? I will have great ava's once again. XD
> I just need some idea's for the usertitle.


like who do you wanna be? i always have good ideas...tell me
right now i could just come up with 
Donvision
or 
RAPTOR
or
Sasquash ..ans so on ...lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Wait what? XD


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Wait what? XD


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Well to be honest I rather not have these discussions with you guys... I mean you all are friends and I don't like having arguments with friends lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well to be honest I rather not have these discussions with you guys... I mean you all are friends and I don't like having arguments with friends lol



Who's bullying you?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who's bullying you?


The guy that hard to tag


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who's bullying you?



@Marie


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> The guy that hard to tag



Screw you The Dumbest Asshole. Don't bully my dude.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Screw you The Dumbest Asshole. Don't bully my dude.



Ok I'll stop bullying @QMS


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Mariko (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Ok I'll stop bullying @QMS



Nah. I don't care about QMS. 
But Oreki my lil bro.

Speaking of lil bro's. @shaantu you alive?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Why is everything in bold here? Someone must have messed up their HTML title.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Why is everything in bold here? Someone must have messed up their HTML title.



That would be me.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That would be me.


Fixed lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Fixed lol



Nice to know how to f*ck up everything.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Soz


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Soz


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


>



how did your usertitle thing make everything else bold?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

How to gain 20 points in 5 days... can someone tell me this? lol 

I am fine with 8 points... might as well just buy 6month big avy lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> how did your usertitle thing make everything else bold?



I have no clue. Just changed my usertitle, and it fu*ked up everything. Now someone else is doing it (italic + bold)



Oreki said:


> How to gain 20 points in 5 days... can someone tell me this? lol
> 
> I am fine with 8 points... might as well just buy 6month big avy lol



How much do you need for 6m big ava?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I have no clue. Just changed my usertitle, and it fu*ked up everything. Now someone else is doing it (italic + bold)
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you need for 6m big ava?


8


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How to gain 20 points in 5 days... can someone tell me this? lol
> 
> I am fine with 8 points... might as well just buy 6month big avy lol


OP prediction could net you around 10 points if you're spot on.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> OP prediction could net you around 10 points if you're spot on.


My soul is ready... how much time I have for this perdiction


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> OP prediction could net you around 10 points if you're spot on.



Can I still predict? It's almost past wednesday. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> My soul is ready... how much time I have for this perdiction





DeVision said:


> Can I still predict? It's almost past wednesday. XD


You still got a few hours.


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

I predict that Oden and WB will be in the next chap 

 now give me my 10 points


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> I predict that Oden and WB will be in the next chap
> 
> now give me my 10 points


Okay, check the OP of the prediction thread


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Okay, check the OP of the prediction thread


I can't do serious predictions ..


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Okay, check the OP of the prediction thread



Don't use Marc's tricks. They're not funny. XD


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks @DeVision


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't use Marc's tricks. They're not funny. XD


Normally yes.

Seems like Irene didn't get it anyway


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Normally yes.
> 
> Seems like Irene didn't get it anyway


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Thanks @DeVision



No prob. 



Kinjin said:


> Normally yes.
> 
> Seems like Irene didn't get it anyway






Irene said:


>



He gave you negative 10 points. XD


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

I am being bullied again


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am being bullied again



How dare you @Kinjin ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 27, 2019)

Another long day at Uni.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Nice ava. Is that Gilbert?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nice ava. Is that Gilbert?


Thank you. 

It's Dazai from Bungo stray dogs.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's Dazai from Bungo stray dogs.



Seems interesting.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Seems interesting.


It's a good anime and the interesting thing about it that every major character name is based on real-life japan old writers


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am being bullied again





DeVision said:


> How dare you @Kinjin ?


I'd never


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

So the resident bullies are:

@Irene 
@Oreki 
@DeVision


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> So the resident bullies are:
> 
> @Irene
> @Oreki
> @DeVision


I am the one bullied here but ok sure


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am the one bullied here but ok sure





Irene said:


> You can't do serious predictions ..


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> I'd never


Too late , I am filing for divorce


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

So they're married


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> Too late , I am filing for divorce


Hold on, we are married? Next thing I know we have child


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Hold on, we are married? Next thing I know we have child


Next thing you know that you have grandchild


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> So the resident bullies are:
> 
> @Irene
> @Oreki
> @DeVision



I already said this. But I'm the antihero like deadpool or the punisher. I fight bullies, but I'm no flower either. That I agree on. But the biggest bully has a purple ribbon.



Oreki said:


> So they're married



Sus.


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Hold on, we are married? Next thing I know we have child


you better pay for child support


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> you better pay for child support



Just don't take prediction points as payment. XD


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Keep your family drama to PM


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Okay... we're full-fledged court now lol


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2019)

Wifey bout to take everything. Even Kinjins mod status.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> Wifey bout to take everything. Even Kinjins mod status.



Good morning sunshine. (hitting on Soca so I can take his modship )


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good morning sunshine. (hitting on Soca so I can take his modship )


Get off me hoe


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I already said this. But I'm the antihero like deadpool or the punisher. I fight bullies, but I'm no flower either. That I agree on. But the biggest bully has a purple ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sus.



make this your usertitle lol:


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Hold on, we are married? Next thing I know we have child



You already have a child: @Oreki


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> you better pay for child support


Hey, until a few minutes ago I didn't even know of our luck

Such a guilty pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> Get off me hoe



You know you want it. 





テ. D . えー said:


> make this your usertitle lol:



Nah. Capital letters.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> You already have a child: @Oreki


Do I look like a child to you


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Do I look like a child to you


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You know you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gittttttt off me mannneeeeee


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

This Noctis is 20 years old


----------



## Skylar (Nov 27, 2019)

Just letting you guys know I was the priest who made Kirene official in court

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh on another thought if Oreki is our child then Kinjin can keep him 



Kinjin said:


> Hey, until a few minutes ago I didn't even know of our luck
> 
> Such a guilty pleasure


*nods while pretending to understand cuz I am too sleepy*


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> Gittttttt off me mannneeeeee



XD
And I even posted a picture of myself.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Just letting you guys know I was the priest who made Kirene official in court



Na how can man take credit for my work.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Just letting you guys know I was the priest who made Kirene official in court



Be careful, you could be the next. XD


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Just letting you guys know I was the priest who made Kirene official in court


*JinRene


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> Oh on another thought if Oreki is our child then Kinjin can keep him


Goddamn

Give that child some love.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

at thread name. XD


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Seems like these parents are hopeless I might live alone better


----------



## Skylar (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Na how can man take credit for my work.



We can split the credit. Tho we gotta save it first. Marriage looks like it's in the rocks.


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2019)

Yo how you gon ask for child support but dont even want the child


----------



## Skylar (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Be careful, you could be the next. XD



We gotta take care of the other OL OTPs first. Who's our next target?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Skylar said:


> We can split it. Tho we gotta save it first. Marriage looks like it's in the rocks.


We're in the divorce court here


----------



## Skylar (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We're in the divorce court here



They were married by the church. They need the vatican in order to get divorced now.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Seems like these parents are hopeless I might live alone better



XD


Skylar said:


> We gotta take care of the other OL OTPs first. Who's our next target?



After their divorce, there's not much pairings.
I don't want to start anything, because I know it's gonna bite me in the a*s.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> Oh on another thought if Oreki is our child then Kinjin can keep him
> 
> 
> *nods while pretending to understand cuz I am too sleepy*


Off to our marriage bed with you.

Looks like I'll be sleeping on the couch tonight


----------



## Skylar (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> XD
> 
> 
> After their divorce, there's not much pairings.
> I don't want to start anything, because I know it's gonna bite me in the a*s.



I get you . I have other OTPs as well b-but I'm not sure if the people I'm shipping would get offended so I'm rooting from afar.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Seems interesting.



Watch the anime, it's great. 

Dazai, Fyodor and Chuuya are the best. 

Dazai is my avy. 

All characters are based on real-life writers. American, Russian, English, Japanese etc 

This is Fyodor. 

*Spoiler*: __ 












This is Chuuya. 

*Spoiler*: __ 











I don't wanna spoil their powers or anything, so you get these vids lol.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Off to our marriage bed with you.
> 
> Looks like I'll be sleeping on the couch tonight


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yo how you gon ask for child support but dont even want the child


he should be grateful I didn't charge him for mother support payment too 



Kinjin said:


> Off to our marriage bed with you.
> 
> Looks like I'll be sleeping on the couch tonight


nah you pack up your things and leave


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Watch the anime, it's great.
> 
> Dazai, Fyodor and Chuuya are the best.
> 
> ...


Fyodor comes late in the series.... in 3rd season to be more percise


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Fyodor comes late in the series.... in 3rd season to be more percise


Yeah, I know, I read all of it and watched the anime multiple times. 

Dazai is still the best. 

But Fyodor is also amazing.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 27, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I get you . I have other OTPs as well b-but I'm not sure if the people I'm shipping would get offended so I'm rooting from afar.



Confirmed ships are:

@Soca x @MO
@Gledania x @Flame 
@Gledania x @Shiba D. Inu 
@Gledania x @shaantu 
@Gledania x @Marie


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I get you . I have other OTPs as well b-but I'm not sure if the people I'm shipping would get offended so I'm rooting from afar.



You or T.D.A have to do it..



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Watch the anime, it's great.
> 
> Dazai, Fyodor and Chuuya are the best.
> 
> ...



Anime? Is there no manga? I don't watch anime.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yeah, I know, I read all of it and watched the anime multiple times.
> 
> Dazai is still the best.
> 
> But Fyodor is also amazing.


Dazai's character is without a doubt is the best character in the series, no one can top him. Fyodor character was also a lot like Dazai which made their every interaction really good


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Confirmed ships are:
> 
> @Soca x @MO
> @Gledania x @Flame
> ...


Gled got harem lol


----------



## MO (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Confirmed ships are:
> 
> @Soca x @MO
> @Gledania x @Flame
> ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Anime? Is there no manga? I don't watch anime.


There is, but the anime is excellent. 

You can do both. 




Oreki said:


> Dazai's character is without a doubt is the best character in the series, no one can top him. Fyodor character was also a lot like Dazai which made their every interaction really good


Yeah, I like the cat and mouse games between them.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 27, 2019)

Irene said:


> he should be grateful I didn't charge him for mother support payment too
> 
> 
> nah you pack up your things and leave


Remember Akai's words? 'No one dumps me that easily. She will cry tears of blood'


----------



## Skylar (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Confirmed ships are:
> 
> @Soca x @MO
> @Gledania x @Flame
> ...



Woe Gledania's game OP


----------



## Gledania (Nov 27, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Confirmed ships are:
> 
> @Soca x @MO
> @Gledania x @Flame
> ...


----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

the feels 



Kinjin said:


> Remember Akai's words? 'No one dumps me that easily. She will cry tears of blood'


----------



## DeVision (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Remember Akai's words? 'No one dumps me that easily. She will cry tears of blood'



Scary


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 27, 2019)

@Oreki 

This page is wonderful. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Scary


I wanna say a joke but  it might be mean


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Oreki
> 
> This page is wonderful.
> 
> ...


Yeah... especially their reunion in the anime where they both predict each other every move and to think Dazai even predicts the sniper will be there was really good. I kind of felt that last episode was kind of little underwhelming considering the personality of both Dazai and Fyodor


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah... especially their reunion in the anime where they both predict each other every move and to think Dazai even predicts the sniper will be there was really good. I kind of felt that last episode was kind of little underwhelming considering the personality of both Dazai and Fyodor


It was amazing. The reunion was truly great. 


Yeah, though after that things become more interesting. I won't spoil anything lol.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It was amazing. The reunion was truly great.
> 
> 
> Yeah, though after that things become more interesting. I won't spoil anything lol.


Btw.. manga is after the 3rd season?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Scary


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 27, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Btw.. manga is after the 3rd season?


Yeah, you can read it here.

I think manga see has it.


----------



## Redline (Nov 27, 2019)

Soca said:


> Yo how you gon ask for child support but dont even want the child


I have notice devision is ready to make you his pray.....all those sexy avy gifs are finally working soca , he is ready to make a move on ya! Lmaooo


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Rate my new avy 1-10, please and thank you.


Ranpo/10


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Done before. Never again.
> 
> 
> Save the screenshot on a flash drive.


Let's just agree that I'm the best poster and not have the competition ever again.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 27, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> Ranpo/10


I take it that that means great. 

Nice sig btw. 

Renpo is in my top 5 as well. But no one beats Dazai for me.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 27, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I take it that that means great.
> 
> Nice sig btw.
> 
> Renpo is in my top 5 as well. But no one beats Dazai for me.


SHould I take that as you think my cosplay is ugly 

I am indifferent bout Renpo, but Ranpo is the best thing to ever be created and I love him.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

@DeVision


----------



## Ren. (Nov 27, 2019)

@Soca  and @Kinjin

Who let the dogs out and I mean @Inu


----------



## shaantu (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. I don't care about QMS.
> But Oreki my lil bro.
> 
> Speaking of lil bro's. @shaantu you alive?


Sure, just been kinda busy cause of work


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Seems like these parents are hopeless I might live alone better


Dw I'll take care of you Kid


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 28, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Confirmed ships are:
> 
> @Soca x @MO
> @Gledania x @Flame
> ...


So Gledania is the biggest Hoe in the  OL


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 28, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> So Gledania is the biggest Hoe in the  OL


If only someone actually liked them.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 28, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> If only someone actually like them.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 28, 2019)

MrPopo said:


>


liked*


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 28, 2019)

Well Gledania is the most popular OL Member so it's not surprising


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> I wanna say a joke but  it might be mean



Do it. XD


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

shaantu said:


> Sure, just been kinda busy cause of work



Good to hear!


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2019)

What is today's scandal/gossip(Divorce Court) about


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> What is today's scandal/gossip(Divorce Court) about



You can start something.
Give us dirt about someone so we can gossip.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2019)

Everyone's good here


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Everyone's good here



Then give us something about someone from somewhere else.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2019)

Will get to searching then


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Will get to searching then



Nah.. That doesn't make any sense.. Do it like TDA and spread fake news. That's all it takes.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


>



Nah, don't post his pictures, spread rumors about him.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


>



I'm sleepy damnit, but I have so much to do. Why can't it be friday?


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2019)

Only one more day 

You can hang in there


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

I will try my hardest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 28, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Confirmed ships are:
> 
> @Soca x @MO
> @Gledania x @Flame
> ...




You forgot
@QMS x @Gledania 
@Irene x @Gledania 
@Etherborn x @Gledania 
And most importantly 
@Captain Harashima x @Gledania


----------



## Flame (Nov 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You forgot
> @QMS x @Gledania
> @Irene x @Gledania
> @Etherborn x @Gledania
> ...


slut


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 28, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> Let's just agree that I'm the best poster and not have the competition ever again.


Remember when you were nominated for troll of the year?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 28, 2019)

My Ship
@テ. D . えー  X  @QMS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Remember when you were nominated for troll of the year?



Didnt he win troll of op section award and then proceeded to the "finals"


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 28, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Didnt he win troll of op section award and then proceeded to the "finals"


Don't think so. There was a nomination thread for all categories.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> @Captain Harashima x @Gledania


That is the only one that I beleive


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Remember when you were nominated for troll of the year?


Damn ... I can't win that


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 28, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> SHould I take that as you think my cosplay is ugly
> 
> I am indifferent bout Renpo, but Ranpo is the best thing to ever be created and I love him.


Lol my bad, sorry. 

Nah it's nice.


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

Only 34 pages left 

Time to start packing


----------



## Mariko (Nov 28, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Happy Thanksgiving



Happy genocide


----------



## Oreki (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy 28th November


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 28, 2019)

Me today


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is the only one that I beleive


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Happy 28th November


Thanks, what is the occasion, I did not finish this book yet!


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Thank, what is the occasion, I did not finish this book yet!


The killing of Native Americans. Its pretty tragic story.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2019)

GANDO said:


> The killing of Native Americans. Its pretty tragic story.


O American thingy sorry I like football


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> O American thingy sorry I like football


I have now lost faith in humanity..

First they take potatoes away from their natural habitat.

Now they ignore the Native Americans over a game.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2019)

GANDO said:


> I have now lost faith in humanity..
> 
> First they take potatoes away from their natural habitat.
> 
> Now they ignore the Native Americans over a game.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 28, 2019)

Gledania said:


> You forgot
> @QMS x @Gledania
> @Irene x @Gledania
> @Etherborn x @Gledania
> ...



Whatever this is, don't involve me in it.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 28, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> Whatever this is, don't involve me in it.



Break up alert:

@Etherborn dumps @Gledania


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2019)

GANDO said:


> I have now lost faith in humanity..
> 
> First they take potatoes away from their natural habitat.
> 
> Now they ignore the Native Americans over a game.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Break up alert:
> 
> @Etherborn dumps @Gledania



The next convo should be titled, “Couple’s Therapy”


----------



## Oreki (Nov 28, 2019)

Skylar said:


> The next convo should be titled, “Couple’s Therapy”


He still got his harem


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He still got his harem



I suppose you’re right. Options, options.


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

Skylar said:


> The next convo should be titled, “Couple’s Therapy”


change the thread to "*Do you Need some Relationship Advice?"*


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

One and a half hour? Nobody got time for that.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I suppose you’re right. Options, options.





Irene said:


> change the thread to "*Do you Need some Relationship Advice?"*



Or speed-dating. We need to get some people back on track.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> change the thread to "*Do you Need some Relationship Advice?"*



I’m howling LMAOOOOOOO.

Careful though, someone might get confused and kidnap the thread if it has that name


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Or speed-dating. We need to get some people back on track.



Time to show people the path of light. We’re counting on you. Take us to the promised land.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Time to show people the path of light. We’re counting on you. Take us to the promised land.



Call me Hitch the love doctor.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Call me Hitch the love doctor.



HitchVision has a nice ring to it


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> change the thread to "*Do you Need some Relationship Advice?"*


You want @DemonDragonJ as a permanent fixture then?


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Call me Hitch the love doctor.


I need to heal my heartache  can you look for someone for me ~ 



BlueDemon said:


> You want @DemonDragonJ as a permanent fixture then?


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> I need a new partner  can you look for someone for me ~


You're not a fan of DDJ ?


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> You're not a fan of DDJ ?


I don't know him but the way Blue Demon is talking , it makes me worry


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 28, 2019)

1 hour documentary,  when I was trying to shake my ass today

OUT


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2019)

GANDO said:


> 1 hour documentary and  when I was trying to shake my ass today
> 
> OUT


 be


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> I don't know him but the way Blue Demon is talking , it makes me worry


You read on his saga here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> I don't know him but the way Blue Demon is talking , it makes me worry



When it comes to them, first hand experience is best to understand the full scope.


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> be


Friendly this.

Still got my rating deactivated.


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> You read on his saga here


seems like interesting thread to lurk in  will check it 



Skylar said:


> When it comes to them, first hand experience is best to understand the full scope.


oh


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> I need to heal my heartache  can you look for someone for me ~


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

that will cost you 20 points ~


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> that will cost you 2 points ~


Okay 

Irene and I have reconciled @everyone


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

Finally!!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> I need to heal my heartache  can you look for someone for me ~



I was just about to ask what you're looking for, but seems like it's okay now.
Congrats you two. <3


----------



## Oreki (Nov 28, 2019)

......


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 28, 2019)

Heard rumours of @Skylar x @DeVision


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Okay
> 
> Irene and I have reconciled @everyone


where did the zero go 


but it's ok for now  I guess we can cancel divorce


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I was just about to ask what you're looking for, but seems like it's okay now.
> Congrats you two. <3


someone like this


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> ......


you aren't happy for your family ?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> where did the zero go
> 
> 
> but it's ok for now  I guess we can cancel divorce


All in due time.

There are other favours I can fulfil quicker


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Heard rumours of @Skylar x @DeVision



Is this the famous test we all do to see if our significant other comes through like they should when paired with another?  

Do not fret, DeV only has eyes for you


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> All in due time.
> 
> There are other favours I can fulfil quicker


Favors ? nah thx I don't need any rn


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Heard rumours of @Skylar x @DeVision



@Mysticreader see, that's how he spreads rumors and gossip. Learn from the master. 



Irene said:


> someone like this



Oh.. You playing in THAT team. Didn't know this. 
Let's see what's @Skylar into?



Skylar said:


> Is this the famous test we all do to see if our significant other comes through like they should when paired with another?
> 
> Do not fret, DeV only has eyes for you



What, am I not good enough for you?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

What' wrong? Waiting for the chapter like me? XD


----------



## Oreki (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What' wrong? Waiting for the chapter like me? XD


Nah... that's too early to wait for the chapter I mean there are like 10 hours before it come out


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nah... that's too early to wait for the chapter I mean there are like 10 hours before it come out



I count only 3-4. When I'm sleeping, I'm not waiting.


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh.. You playing in THAT team. Didn't know this.


It's not about teams 

Seulgi is Love Seulgi is Life


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> It's not about teams
> 
> Seulgi is Love Seulgi is Life



Now I'm confused.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Mysticreader see, that's how he spreads rumors and gossip. Learn from the master.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m actually straight


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I’m actually straight



Sorry @Irene but you've got no chance.. But don't be discouraged. Me neither.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Sorry @Irene but you've got no chance.. But don't be discouraged. Me neither.



You gotta stay loyal to your boo TDA. People these days


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Skylar said:


> You gotta stay loyal to your boo TDA. People these days



Nah. Riri is my crush with that skin color.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nah. Riri is my crush with that skin color.



Riri as in Rihanna?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Riri as in Rihanna?



Riri is bae.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Riri is bae.



@RyRyMini


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Sorry @Irene but you've got no chance.. But don't be discouraged. Me neither.



don't pair me up with sis @Skylar 



DeVision said:


> Now I'm confused.


Seulgi to me is just like Riri to you


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @RyRyMini



RyRyMini was last seen:

May 9, 2013




Irene said:


> don't pair me up with sis @Skylar
> 
> 
> Seulgi to me is just like Riri to you



Was just testing the waters. 
I don't know how many girls we have here..


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2019)

just sending a bae for @Soca


----------



## Skylar (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> don't pair me up with sis @Skylar
> 
> 
> Seulgi to me is just like Riri to you


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2019)

Skylar said:


>


i should be funny  enough to be a good match up for you ...think about titanic..i will be a short time love story...lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 28, 2019)

@Redline has started entering into @Soca 's DMs


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Redline has started entering into @Soca 's DMs


what is dms?  the death note book? lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Kinjin (Nov 28, 2019)

Where is @Shishio ishere hanging nowadays


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Where is @Shishio ishere hanging nowadays


He is inactive from what I know lol. 

Busy with work iirc.


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2019)

Don't discriminate people only becouse they look different from you! cit...xd

by the was she is from  cry baby movie .. a classic musical...really funny


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 28, 2019)

Redline said:


> Don't discriminate people only becouse they look different from you! cit...xd
> 
> by the was she is from  cry baby movie .. a classic musical...really funny


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2019)

Redline said:


> just sending a bae for @Soca


More in the mood for this type right now


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 28, 2019)

Redline said:


>







Soca said:


> More in the mood for this type right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 28, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> You read on his saga here


Yeah, it's the best thing here on NF, ngl


----------



## Redline (Nov 28, 2019)

Soca said:


> More in the mood for this type right now


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> You want @DemonDragonJ as a permanent fixture then?



Why are you mentioning me in this thread?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Okay
> 
> Irene and I have reconciled @everyone


I want my commission for that!


----------



## Irene (Nov 28, 2019)

Morning


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 28, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Remember when you were nominated for troll of the year?


Nah, I was banned when that was going on, because I'm such a good poster.

I would have won but it was too far off my exposure, like the new noobs who weren't good at it took more votes like shiba and whoever the fuck those other people were cuz I was banned for like half a year during that time period and even before then, I wasn't at my prime activity.

I was the best

Like who the f even is avalon, chie, hussain, and 123 fire?


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 28, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Didnt he win troll of op section award and then proceeded to the "finals"


It's cuz I was actively getitng banned for months, coming back for half a week, then getting months added on top of that, I was literally banned during the creation of the thread.

Those other people bar jayjay are amateur hour compared to me. Sadly everyone was too young and new to know me except the 4 people who ultimately voted for me.

Fucking noobs, back in my day I used to fight Rocks and Garp.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 28, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> It's cuz I was actively getitng banned for months, coming back for half a week, then getting months added on top of that, I was literally banned during the creation of the thread.
> 
> Those other people bar jayjay are amateur hour compared to me. Sadly everyone was too young and new to know me except the 4 people who ultimately voted for me.
> 
> Fucking noobs, back in my day I used to fight Rocks and Garp.



Like me


----------



## Ren. (Nov 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 28, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Like me


I'm honestly the Rocks of our generation, unknown because I've been dead for too many years, only the legends and oldies know me.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 28, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> I'm honestly the Rocks of our generation, unknown because I've been dead for too many years, only the legends and oldies know me.



You are THE legend my man


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 28, 2019)

Goodnight
















P.s

Wrong blanket.    )(

*Spoiler*: __ 



 No No No 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Too bright. Why am i such an idiot 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 WTF i didnt order Coffee
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yes this was it. Now what was i going to say. Oh yeah right.....
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dont let the bed bugs bite ya


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> I'm honestly the Rocks of our generation, unknown because I've been dead for too many years, only the legends and oldies know me.


Who the Roger then?


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I can already bet that I am gonna be top poster of this thread


That foreshadowing tho. His future sight is on a whole nother level


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

I am gonna be the top one next thread hopefully


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> *I am gonna be the top* one next thread hopefully



Woah, woah.. Slow down there. That's a private thing only you and Kinjin have to know.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> That foreshadowing tho. His future sight is on a whole nother level


Yeah... I learn while watching luffy vs. katakuri


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Woah, woah.. Slow down there. That's a private thing only you and Kinjin have to know.


Wrong section lewd man.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Fucking double posts


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Wrong section lewd man.





Where is the right one?


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Where is the right one?


Stop talking to yourself, Maru, not even my grandson have imaginary friends.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Stop talking to yourself, Maru, not even my grandson have imaginary friends.



Yeah, yeah..
But TBH, I never would've thought that you're the dominant one. I mean, Kin is a mod.

(I'll stop now - sorry XD)


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

So I had a dream and in the end a scray clown appears,  those who looks like killers  

I blame you guys with all these clowns avys 



DeVision said:


> Yeah, yeah..
> But TBH, I never would've thought that you're the dominant one. I mean, Kin is a mod.
> 
> (I'll stop now - sorry XD)


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> So I had a dream and in the end a scray clown appears,  those who looks like killers
> 
> I blame you guys with all these clowns avys



 that's why you're hard on me today.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)

Friyay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> that's why you're hard on me today.


Nah it's cuz you are being naughty as usual


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Nah it's cuz you are being naughty as usual



I'm sorry.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm sorry.


alright


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Do we ever have a couple here before? cause I'm shipping Irene X Devision rn.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> Do we ever have a couple here before? cause I'm shipping Irene X Devision rn.



Irene is taken. And who's this De*v*ision dude?


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Irene is taken. And who's this De*v*ision dude?


I heard he is a bully around here must be a real jerk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> I heard he is a bully around here must be a real jerk



Nice. I like people who can joke and take a joke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 29, 2019)

The devil paid me a visit.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> The devil paid me a visit.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


Thanks to you.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Thanks to you.



What did I do?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What did I do?





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

You're having affair with his wife


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> Do we ever have a couple here before? cause I'm shipping Irene X Devision rn.





Oreki said:


> You're having affair with his wife


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You're having affair with his wife



Ahh.. Thank you for explaining. I really didn't get it. XD



Kinjin said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Don't worry. I respect your marriage.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

I can't believe PwnGoat is banned again


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ahh.. Thank you for explaining. I really didn't get it. XD


Kinjin is jealous


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I can't believe PwnGoat is banned again


More like "I can't believe he lasted this long without getting banned"


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ahh.. Thank you for explaining. I really didn't get it. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. I respect your marriage.


You didn't get it lol

Devil = Irene


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I can't believe PwnGoat is banned again



This:



Oreki said:


> More like "I can't believe he lasted this long without getting banned"










Kinjin said:


> You didn't get it lol
> 
> Devil = Irene



Oh.. Lewd.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

@DeVision want me to make you a good custom title?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision want me to make you a good custom title?



What do you have in mind?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What do you have in mind?


Nothing... I just know I good font to use, you just tell me what you want to write

But not too long like your current custom title


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Good time to share this bop


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nothing... I just know I good font to use, you just tell me what you want to write
> 
> But not too long like your current custom title



Well, I have no idea what I want to write there. XD


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well, I have no idea what I want to write there. XD


how about make a bet with @Gledania ?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> how about make a bet with @Gledania ?



Like I'm stupid enough to use my CC points to use for some stupid bet. I'm not you. XD


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Like I'm stupid enough to use my CC points to use for some stupid bet. I'm not you. XD


That was a moment of weakness


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> That was a moment of weakness



There, there..


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


>


Shit... sorry boss, you and Irene are married/couple? Damn you guys taking over the OL by storm. 

Here I am thinking I know every OL members lol


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> There, there..


how about comforting me with a small-tiny gift of my lost 40cc points?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> how about comforting me with a small-tiny gift of my lost 40cc points?



Only 40? For the level of needed comfortation you need at least 400.


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Only 40? For the level of needed comfortation you need at least 400.


yeah if you can gather me 400 before the end of elusive prizes then sure why not


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

So Irene X Kinjin is official?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> yeah if you can gather me 400 before the end of elusive prizes then sure why not


Foolishness Flame Foolishness


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2019)

New contest when though? We need CC points, I’m broke


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

fuck going on in here


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> New contest when though? We need CC points, I’m broke


Same here... I am requesting for new contest but no one listen to me


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> fuck going on in here


@DeVision planning to take over your position


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> yeah if you can gather me 400 before the end of elusive prizes then sure why not



You can get only 30 donated tho.



Captain Harashima said:


> So Irene X Kinjin is official?



Ship has sailed. And sunk. And sailed again. So.... XD


Skylar said:


>



Hello there.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

I agree with more contests. I want 6 months big avatar. What happen to @Shrike games?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision planning to take over your position



I already did. He's working for my familia. But he's on a very high position inside the family.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Same here... I requesting for new contest but no one listen to me



I’m listening. Who do we have to raid for a new contest?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> I agree with more contests. I want 6 months big avatar. What happen to @Shrike games?



He screwd us over. Told he just woke up. But that's 10 days ago. Seems like he's not a morning person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I’m listening. Who do we have to raid for a new contest?


Kinjin and Soca


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

There must be a Christmas event soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You can get only 30 donated tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning 

How are you?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> There must be a Christmas event soon


That's a whole forum contest... we want OL contest lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Morning
> 
> How are you?



Happy. XD
It's raining, but I still feel awesome today. 


How about you?


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> That's a whole forum contest... we want OL contest lol


Can the OL host events that give points ?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Can the OL host events that give points ?


It depends on the host if they wanna make points there price or rep


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Kinjin and Soca



@Irene we need you


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Happy. XD
> It's raining, but I still feel awesome today.
> 
> 
> How about you?



That’s great. I love rainy days as well. Perfect for reading books, watching a movie and drinking chocolate.  

How are you planning on spending it?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> That’s great. I love rainy days as well. Perfect for reading books, watching a movie and drinking chocolate.
> 
> How are you planning on spending it?



Kinda like that. But I'm gonna play games instead of the book. XD


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Can the OL host events that give points ?



OL banner contests have point based prizes. Mods can manage to negotiate with the staff, reasonable prizes for each contest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> @Irene we need you


Vote for me to be your next mod 


Oreki said:


> It depends on the host if they wanna make points there price or rep


Sabody event would be cool  so I get to be Kidd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Can the OL host events that give points ?


There's been some contests whenever we have a chapter break. Just look out for them.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> There's been some contests whenever we have a chapter break. Just look out for them.


Oh iirc at Dec there aren't many chapters due to year ending


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Kinda like that. But I'm gonna play games instead of the book. XD



Speaking of games, join our campaign for an OL contest. All we gotta do is annoy Soca and Kinjin with contest requests

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Oh iirc at Dec there aren't many chapters due to year ending



If you have idea's for events, and want to participate (or make them), I'm sure the staff would help you. There was an event which was hosted by an user with the help from Kin. I even forgot which one it was. I think the marine vs pirates event.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Speaking of games, join our campaign for an OL contest. All we gotta do is annoy Soca and Kinjin with contest requests



If it's about annoying Marc, I'm always in for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> If it's about annoying Marc, I'm always in for it.



Less goo


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> If you have idea's for events, and want to participate (or make them), I'm sure the staff would help you. There was an event which was hosted by an user with the help from Kin. I even forgot which one it was. I think the marine vs pirates event.


oh I see well I would like to participate in the events not host them lol and I don't think I have creative ideas 

Only thing I can do is host mafia but even that I am still beginner at hosting so at best I can co host lol


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Can the OL host events that give points ?


Of course, we have hosted plenty of contests which gave points.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Of course, we have hosted plenty of contests which gave points.


I missed a lot then


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> oh I see well I would like to participate in the events not host them lol and I don't think I have creative ideas



You just want the points, don't you? 



Irene said:


> Only thing I can do is host mafia but even that I am still beginner at hosting so at best I can co host lol



Oreki hosted one small mafia game.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> I agree with more contests. I want 6 months big avatar. What happen to @Shrike games?



I could start something tomorrow. Or maybe have signups today? I'll see. Most of the attention will be in the Telegrams today so I think it's better to do it tomorrow. I have several games and one story-based project in mind, I could do the squad based game first.



DeVision said:


> He screwd us over. Told he just woke up. But that's 10 days ago. Seems like he's not a morning person.



Def not a morning person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oreki hosted one small mafia game.


She was playing that game


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You just want the points, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Oreki hosted one small mafia game.


You know me well 

Well small games are easy I can do them but I was talking about role madness 
I did one not long time ago but I needed help


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Def not a morning person



Who is, my brother.. Who is?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Footage of @Irene and @Kinjin


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> She was playing that game


oh I didn't catch that 

seems I am forgettable


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> She was playing that game



So she lost against a noob like me?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> I missed a lot then


Well, you're only really active here since about two months


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I could start something tomorrow. Or maybe have signups today? I'll see. Most of the attention will be in the Telegrams today so I think it's better to do it tomorrow. I have several games and one story-based project in mind, I could do the squad based game first.
> 
> 
> 
> Def not a morning person


Nice, save a spot for me cause I always late for sign up.


@Skylar  and @Irene you two from Oj? Before coming here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Footage of @Irene and @Kinjin



Is it because she's white? XD


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So she lost against a noob like me?


You can easily win against me cuz I don't really give much attention to play unless I got some motivation to win lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Well, you're only really active here since about two months oiji


I started getting active here after that Halloween event if not for it I would probably be only active on Discord



Don King said:


> Nice, save a spot for me cause I always late for sign up.
> 
> 
> @Skylar  and @Irene you two from Oj? Before coming here?


yea my un was Nanami  
were you a user there too ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So she lost against a noob like me?


you should be thankful it was majority lynch or you would have lost


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> I started getting active here after that Halloween event if not for it I would probably be only active on Discord
> 
> 
> yea my un was Nanami
> were you a user there too ?


I see. I am but I seldom go there.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> you should be thankful it was majority lynch or you would have lost



I don't lose. I just let the others win so they feel better.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I don't lose. I just let the others win so they feel better.


Thats what I always said whenever I'm losing.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)

Events


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Footage of @Irene and @Kinjin


they look cute but what's with his family 


DeVision said:


> I don't lose. I just let the others win so they feel better.






DeVision said:


> But @Irene 's instinct..


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Events


Dont forget to remind me, my dear friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> Nice, save a spot for me cause I always late for sign up.
> 
> 
> @Skylar  and @Irene you two from Oj? Before coming here?



That’s a secret

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> Dont forget to remind me, my dear friend.



Most certainly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

My bae coming back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


>



Still lost dear.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Still lost dear.


 



Soca said:


> My bae coming back


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> That’s a secret





If I say please will you tell me?


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> If I say please will you tell me?



Maybe


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Maybe


Tell me 


But my guess is you are, you came here same time as them OJ folks.

You're trying to be mysterious or something?

This can be a good idea for games, like guess who and one of the reason the previous event here is fun because of that.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Do I see a flirt here?

@Don King x @Skylar


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


>



What are you eating? I'm hungry too.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is it because she's white? XD



Yeah lol


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Do I see a flirt here?
> 
> @Don King x @Skylar


Im the one who support the ship but not the one involve.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Now that you mention it. We have three girls now in here. 

We should have an event dedicated to them for who is going to be our miss OL


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> Now that you mention it. We have three girls now in here.
> 
> We should have an event dedicated to them for who is going to be our miss OL



Those are?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Do I see a flirt here?
> 
> @Don King x @Skylar



@Don King flirts with everyone


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Those are?


Irene, skylar, marie. Nataly also post here iirc? We have four if ever. 
Not a bikini contest but instead question and answer.



Another bet games if possible, how long till pwngoat last until he got ban again. 

Seriously this dude just okay earlier and now he is already banned


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

T.D.A speaking with experience


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Don King flirts with everyone


Specially with those who wank Zoro Kappa


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> T.D.A speaking with experience



But seems like he was right for once. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> Irene, skylar, marie. Nataly also post here iirc? We have four if ever.
> Not a bikini contest but instead question and answer.
> 
> 
> ...



@Nataly already e-paired with @Shrike too late bro


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Nataly already e-paired with @Shrike too late bro


So we have a lot of pairings in here? Wtf is this place tinder?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> So we have a lot of pairings in here? Wtf is this place tinder?


There were couple who met through OJ


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What are you eating? I'm hungry too.



Nothing fancy today, just rice and fish curry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Nothing fancy today, just rice and fish curry



I'll pass. But I'm still hungry. XD


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Nothing fancy today, just rice and fish curry


gimmie


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)

Sure


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> gimmie


This is the 3rd time today that I'm confusing you with @MO because of the avy


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> This is the 3rd time today that I'm confusing you with @MO because of the avy


Makes sense. That muthafucka has a quarter of my avatar album saved


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'll pass. But I'm still hungry. XD


Do you want some liver ?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Do you want some liver ?


 

How do cats eat that?


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> How do cats eat that?



 the disrespect  ...  liver is love liver is life


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> the disrespect  ...  liver is love liver is life


Have you suddenly been awakened to cannibalism?


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Have you suddenly been awakened to cannibalism?


it's called eating something healthy and tasty


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> it's called eating something healthy and tasty


Seems like the pressure’s starting to make your stomach hurt


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Seems like the pressure’s starting to make your stomach hurt


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


>


I mean you're just too hungry that you can even eat human organs


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> the disrespect  ...  liver is love liver is life


woat food texture


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I mean you're just too hungry that you can even eat human organs


Wait you serious?  



Soca said:


> woat food texture


To each their own


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Wait you serious?


......Who knows.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 29, 2019)

Liver


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Nice. XD
Liver is not for everyone. I don't like it, and don't even like the smell. But my parents, for example, love it. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)

@DeVision @Soca No main dish but some light dessert for you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> @DeVision @Soca No main dish but some light dessert for you


The notion is nice but if someone present this lil ass piece of cake to me I'm fighting.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Lamb liver is decent


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Lamb liver is decent


Finally someone who is intellectual


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> @DeVision @Soca No main dish but some light dessert for you



This I'll take.



Soca said:


> The notion is nice but if someone present this lil ass piece of cake to me I'm fighting.



:lmaa


Mysticreader said:


>



He's just ungrateful. I'll take his piece too. 



Irene said:


> Finally someone who is intellectual



Hey, hey!


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Finally someone who is intellectual



Don't worry the dudes here are known to be non-cultured when it comes to food.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Don't worry the dudes here are known to be non-cultured when it comes to food.


what is your fav when it comes to food ?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> what is your fav when it comes to food ?



Lemon pizza.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Lemon pizza.


well I never tried it , but lemon and chicken combo on pizza would be good ig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> well I never tried it , but lemon and *chicken combo on pizza* would be good ig



This I tried. I liked it.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


>



Counting sheeps? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This I tried. I liked it.


yea I like chicken over pizza so I feel with some lemon it won't be bad


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> yea I like chicken over pizza so I feel with some lemon it won't be bad



I don't know, but chicken doesn't go well with lemon in my book. But I'd try it. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> what is your fav when it comes to food ?



I like many cuisines. Hard to pick


----------



## Gledania (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## MO (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Makes sense. That muthafucka has a quarter of my avatar album saved


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

Just had the best macaroni pie and wings  for lunch. This me right naoo



Mysticreader said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 29, 2019)

Goodmorning everyone! 

I got fat yesterday, now I  need to do intense sports.


----------



## MO (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Just had the best macaroni pie and wings  for lunch. This me right naoo


Oh wings give me some.


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I like many cuisines. Hard to pick


Me too but I gotta pick my national one..I think is good enough


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Goodmorning everyone!
> 
> I got fat yesterday, now I  need to do intense sports.


Call your girlfriend lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> Call your girlfriend lol



Sorry not enough females to pair you with


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Lemon pizza.





Irene said:


> well I never tried it , but lemon and chicken combo on pizza would be good ig


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Sorry not enough females to pair you with


You bet  ...one wouldn't even be enough lol


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> Call your girlfriend lol


My ex blocked my number 



テ. D . えー said:


> Sorry not enough females to pair you with


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

@Marie x [REDACTED]


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

GANDO said:


> My ex blocked my number


That's too bad...then go clubbing and get one if you feel like it.... XD... New gen A stile ... eheheh


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Goodmorning everyone!
> 
> I got fat yesterday, now I  need to do intense sports.


drink some green tea after meals , it will help


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Goodmorning everyone!
> 
> I got fat yesterday, now I  need to do intense sports.



Screw sports. Get fat.



テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie x [REDACTED]



Best one yet!

@DeVision x Rep Bot


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Yeah okay enough pairings for now


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Marie x [REDACTED]



How do you know?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> How do you know?


He keeping his logs on you


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

no judging 


also who is REDACTED ?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> also who is REDACTED ?



Ask [him]


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> That's too bad...then go clubbing and get one if you feel like it.... XD... New gen A stile ... eheheh


I never liked Clubs and i will never will. Its too sweaty!! Also too much poor taste in music 


Irene said:


> drink some green tea after meals , it will help


Informative, learning something new everyday


DeVision said:


> Screw sports. Get fat.


Oh you bet ya, I am going to get crazy fat after sports.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> How do you know?



You have his nudes remember? My intel network is world class


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ask [him]



@Irene don't. It can get you banned and a lot of posts/threads deleted.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Irene don't. It can get you banned and a lot of posts/threads deleted.


I am just asking if she/he is a member here or something I keep hearing this name


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Irene don't. It can get you banned and a lot of posts/threads deleted.



Not here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Irene don't. It can get you banned and a lot of posts/threads deleted.



By def if Suzan doesn't know who [he] is how would he/she tag [him]?


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am just asking if she/he is a member here or something I keep hearing this name



[IT] is not a member. You are a member of [IT]


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

@Soca when [REDACTED] isn't tagged


vs
@Soca when [REDACTED] is tagged


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> By def if Suzan doesn't know who [he] is how would he/she tag [him]?



She'll eventually find out. Hopefully not like you. XD



テ. D . えー said:


> @Soca when [REDACTED] isn't tagged
> 
> 
> vs
> @Soca when [REDACTED] is tagged


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

GANDO said:


> I never liked Clubs and i will never will. Its too sweaty!! Also too much poor taste in music
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... Indeed..then go to see a gig in a pub , choose a music stile you like either covers or not , gigs in pubs are nice and good to meet people


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> She'll eventually find out. Hopefully not like you. XD



If you knew...


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Soca when [REDACTED] isn't tagged
> 
> 
> vs
> @Soca when [REDACTED] is tagged


That should be everybody when [redacted] is tagged.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> If you knew...



Tell me please?


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> [IT] is not a member. You are a member of [IT]





Marie said:


> By def if *Suzan *doesn't know who [he] is how would he/she tag [him]?


who is Suzan again ?


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

MO said:


> Oh wings give me some.


No they gone.

I left some for dinner tho


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

OMG. Share @Soca don't be like that. XD


----------



## MO (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> No they gone.
> 
> I left some for dinner tho


I'm coming for dinner.


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> OMG. Share @Soca don't be like that. XD


Nay, it's all mines 


MO said:


> I'm coming for dinner.


Door gonna be locked


----------



## MO (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Door gonna be locked


It's Thanksgiving. It's the time of year we all come together. Open the door.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

MO said:


> It's Thanksgiving. It's the time of year we all come together. Open the door.


Imma eat these wings through the window so you can see me.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

@Irene


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

@Oreki


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

@Marie


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

That wasn't really my plan though


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2019)

I see you guys wanna get that 10000th post really bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

@MB...

Wait,


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> @MB...
> 
> Wait,


I see you found my og account


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Irene


Hi


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Just a lil bit more till I get that 10,000th post


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> I see you found my og account



you're saying you had an NF account in 2004?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Irene



If you're tryna flirt, you need to do more than that.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> If you're tryna flirt, you need to do more than that.


Yeah, you're right I guess. 

@Irene I love you


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> you're saying you had an NF account in 2004?


Nah I was playing about the one Mari tagged but I did have an account around 06 and then 07 (or 08 i can't remember) then I finally stuck with this one mainly because I couldn't bother to remember my password for the last one


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah, you're right I guess.
> 
> @Irene I love you


----------



## MO (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Imma eat these wings through the window so you can see me.


Mean as hell.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Nah I was playing about the one Mari tagged but I did have an account around 06 and then 07 (or 08 i can't remember) then I finally stuck with this one mainly because I couldn't bother to remember my password for the last one



Did you hammer yourself because you had dupes?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki tryna ruin Irene and Kinjin's marriage. Low blow.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Oreki tryna ruin Irene and Kinjin's marriage. Low blow.


STFU


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Did you hammer yourself because you had dupes?


I tried to convert all my posts back to my 07/08 account and then ban this  one but I was talked out of it so I just kept this one and the other one is nowhere to be found now apparently. I went by TriniHokage or something like that.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> STFU



QMS wanna get in with the love triangle (now a quadrilateral?). What drama.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Now this is what you call blockbuster


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> QMS wanna get in with the love triangle (now a quadrilateral?). What drama.


It is cute when you know nothing!

This is not about Zoro so ... not like you know much about that also


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

Actually now that I'm looking that might be one of my fucking account


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Actually now that I'm looking that might be one of my fucking account


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> I tried to convert all my posts back to my 07/08 account and then ban this  one but I was talked out of it so I just kept this one and the other one is nowhere to be found now apparently. I went by TriniHokage or something like that.



Hokage? Youth. So unpredictable. XD



Soca said:


> Actually now that I'm looking that might be one of my fucking account


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hokage? Youth. So unpredictable. XD


It's narutoforums and I was into fucking naruto don't be judging me 



DeVision said:


>


4real the birthday is exactly what I would've used when I signed up


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> It is cute when you know nothing!
> 
> This is not about Zoro so ... not like you know much about that also




*Spoiler*: _*Warning Chapter 964 spoilers*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> It's narutoforums and I was into fucking naruto don't be judging me



I'm not. I liked Naruto too. XD



Soca said:


> 4real the birthday is exactly what I would've used when I signed up



I think you need to ban yourself for faking accounts. XD


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> *Spoiler*: _*Warning Chapter 964 spoilers*_


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'm not. I liked Naruto too. XD


Good.

It was hella old school weebish tho. Had the corny ass sharingan eye as my avatar n shit 



DeVision said:


> I think you need to ban yourself for faking accounts. XD


It's not my fault I can't remember passwords


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Good.
> 
> It was hella old school weebish tho. Had the corny ass sharingan eye as my avatar n shit



Well..... I didn't go that far. 



Soca said:


> It's not my fault I can't remember passwords



Technically it is.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Good.
> 
> It was hella old school weebish tho. Had the corny ass sharingan eye as my avatar n shit
> 
> ...



Didn't NF used to provide Naruto avatars members could use, do they still have them (the function)?


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well..... I didn't go that far.
> 
> 
> 
> Technically it is.



BAH 


テ. D . えー said:


> Didn't NF used to provide Naruto avatars members could use,



Yea we even had a lil project back in the day where we would make our own one piece versions. But that got removed after we upgraded.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

talking about first account made me go check mine 
the waves of nostalgia


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> BAH
> 
> 
> Yea we even had a lil project back in the day where we would make our own one piece versions. But that got removed after we upgraded.



I remember this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

@Redline Oden theme tune:


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I remember this!


AYY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> AYY


đ

Do you, maybe, know when that was?


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> đ
> 
> Do you, maybe, know when that was?


Way before we upgraded so like in 2013 or something.

I'll find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Congrats, I guess?

I'm wondering if he even knows about our section here. XD


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Way before we upgraded so like in 2013 or something.
> 
> I'll find it.



It seems so long ago. But then again, I still think 2013 was 2 years ago. XD


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Congrats, I guess?
> 
> I'm wondering if he even knows about our section here. XD



Divorce section though...

I have a bad feeling about it...


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Divorce section though...
> 
> I have a bad feeling about it...



Let's hope you didn't bring the armageddon in here.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

bye @Marie


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Let's hope you didn't bring the armageddon in here.



Nah.

He'll have the armageddon if the honeymoon sucks. I told him already.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

This is bad


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Nah.
> 
> He'll have the armageddon if the honeymoon sucks. I told him already.



By having this conversation with you, I feel my first ban is comming too.


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

for fucks sake


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

This section is cursed


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

@Marie  he was doing some machine learning!

Don't ever stop a man ever from doing that


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This section is cursed



You mean doomed?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Congrats, I guess?
> 
> I'm wondering if he even knows about our section here. XD


I don't think he cares for this, but we will see.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

The OL right now:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

I really didn't wanna have to bring alley rules in here when concerning him but you're making it an issue @Marie . Stop it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

It was fun


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You mean doomed?


Whatever describes it


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Say your last goodbyes to your loved ones.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Sayonara


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

@Marie


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

Things were going nice too. Bah. Gotta get ready for work. 

@Kinjin hold it down in here


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

*drama rating*


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Things were going nice too. Bah. Gotta get ready for work.
> 
> @Kinjin hold it down in here



Give me your password. I'll keep it at peace.
I mean. You'll forget it anyways. Let me be the backup.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Lamperouge


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Things were going nice too. Bah. *Gotta get ready for work. *
> 
> @Kinjin hold it down in here


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

5 Minutes


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Redline Oden theme tune:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Lamperouge


Rao


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Rao


FYI My Name is *CAPTAIN HARASHIMA *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> FYI My Name is *CAPTAIN HARASHIMA *






Harashima


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> I really didn't wanna have to bring alley rules in here when concerning him but you're making it an issue @Marie . Stop it.



Private joke. Honey has no reasons to nuke anything here.

We're all good minks.


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

arrivederci Roma!xd


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Harashima


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Things were going nice too. Bah. Gotta get ready for work.
> 
> @Kinjin hold it down in here


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

This girl look familiar 


Btw is the 'Light' in your name is inspired by the character Yagami Light?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> This girl look familiar
> 
> 
> Btw is the 'Light' in your name is inspired by the character Yagami Light?


It's a boy lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> This girl look familiar
> 
> 
> Btw is the 'Light' in your name is inspired by the character Yagami Light?


That's Fyodor you lewd man. 


Yes, Light from DN and Lamperouge from Lelouch in Code Geass.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok I divorced from Mb...

Now @Rinoa is my new waifu. 

Damn two weddings in a day is exhausting, really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's a boy lol


Ooppss

Well I'm sleepy atm so....



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yes, Light from DN and Lamperouge from Lelouch in Code Geass.


Oh I see...

I just recently watched DN and it's really good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Ok I divorced from Mb...
> 
> Now @Rinoa is my new waifu.
> 
> Damn two weddings in a day is exhausting, really.



Sorry but I must share my sadness.

Dudes are allll the same!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's DN?


Death Note

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's DN?



Death note


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Death Note





DeVision said:


> Death note



Best shit ever.

If I had one I'd write the name of my former husbando. 

On a serious note, the first part is just pure gold.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Best shit ever.
> 
> If I had one I'd write the name of my former husbando.
> 
> On a serious note, the first part is just pure gold.



Yh tho after *L* died it become a bit boring


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> On a serious note, the first part is just pure gold.



Until L died it was great. After that it was still good, but not as good.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Yh tho after *L* died it become a bit boring





DeVision said:


> Until L died it was great. After that it was still good, but not as good.



2nd part was repetitive, and that little scumbag boy was boring AF. He's the one who should have died.

L death was really moving though.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> What's DN?


Death Note


Captain Harashima said:


> Hmmm..
> What's all those 3 is about? /QUOTE]











> Is it worth watching?



Absolutely.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> and that little scumbag boy was boring AF. He's the one who should have died.


Definitely. Near sucks and got lucky. 


The series should have either ended with Light becoming God, or L capturing him. 


No one needed Near. 


Tho Matt is cool.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Near was so lame  but now thinking about it the ending made sense


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Should've ended with L winning, or L dieing while Light ends up captured. (or Light becoming god)


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Everybody hates Near.


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> no judging
> 
> 
> also who is REDACTED ?



hell yeah i can judge lemon on a pizza!?!? lol..i am italian remember? xd


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Everybody hates Near.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

They even Killed L without revealing his real name 



I personally like Near tho

Near was just a kid anyway can't really compare him to L


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

When Light made the plan to even kill that Shinigami in the process was amazing


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> hell yeah i can judge lemon on a pizza!?!? lol..i am italian remember? xd


um so how being Italian is related with this ? 

Death Note was my first shonen anime to watch 

my first shojo anime was Kaichou Wa Maid Sama  good old times


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Damn, I'm gonna rewatch part 1 

For the 25th time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> They even Killed L without revealing his real name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But still labeled as a genius. But I hated him. M was better.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> When Light made the plan to even kill that Shinigami in the process was amazing



DN writting is just one of the best.

Even Ryuk (Lyuk) was amazed.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> They even Killed L without revealing his real name


It's Lawliet. 



Captain Harashima said:


> I personally like Near tho


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Everyone hated Near because he poped up out of nowhere just to make Light lose


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Near was a complete bullshit character


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> DN writting is just one of the best.
> 
> Even Ryuk (Lyuk) was amazed.


Yeah and it was even crazier when you think Light made that plan while taking his amnesia part in account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

best part about death note is when he make some criminal pretend to be L and figure Light's location
that scene is best , how L effortlessly outsmart Light


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah and it was even crazier when you think Light made that plan while taking his amnesia part in account



This was the most mindblowing part

His father threatening to kill his own son to check if he was Kira was just emo jawbreaking.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> best part about death note is when he make some criminal pretend to be L and figure Light's location
> that scene is best , how L effortless outsmart Light


And even after being the world best detective and having all the government support and resource Light still outclassed him in mind


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Screw you Mikami. 


That was Light's only mistake.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

The only mistake was that the writer showed Light and L deductions and mind planning way too good that Light downfall because of that mistake felt unreal


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> And even after being the world best detective and having all the government support and resource Light still outclassed him in mind


light and 3 other , 2 of them are shingame  
yea how cool 

the fact that L didn't know about all that info from DN and was able to reach that far prove he is the superior , and he knew from the start Light was Kira but couldn't prove


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

@Vino , @Kinjin , @Mysticreader

Decide what should I put in the contest:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

The cat and mouse game between Light and L was epic. It's unmatched so far imo. Dazai and Fyodor have a good game so far but not exactly at that level yet imo.


----------



## Vino (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Vino , @Kinjin , @Mysticreader
> 
> Decide what should I put in the contest:


cant enter


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

I was heartbroken when L died. I read the manga when it was already over. And I was spoiler-free.
Came around the middle and there was the possibility of L dieing. I thought. No, it's just half of the manga. No way he's gonna die.
And then he died. In his final moments he found out it was Light.
I was devastated. I hated Light after that, but was rooting for him against N.

I need to reread it.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> light and 3 other , 2 of them are shingame
> yea how cool
> 
> the fact that L didn't know about all that info from DN and was able to reach that far prove he is the superior , and he knew from the start Light was Kira but couldn't prove



This. L never saw the death note, and still knew almost all of it's mechanics. He was just too smart.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> This girl look familiar
> 
> 
> Btw is the 'Light' in your name is inspired by the character Yagami Light?


Boy my guess.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Vino , @Kinjin , @Mysticreader
> 
> Decide what should I put in the contest:


if I see another clown in my dream tonight 
I am reporting you


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> if I see another clown in my dream tonight
> I am reporting you



It's by @Kinjin's order, so you snuggle up to him.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

I find it weird that Light and Near had a 9 for intelligence 


*Spoiler*: __ 









while L had 8 somehow 


and fucking Mikami had 8 as well


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

It does seem like Light was dumbed down in the climax to make Near win

And yeah the part when L used Lind L Taylor to trick Light is My favourite part and that one scene motivated me to watch all the episodes lol


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Masterpiece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steven (Nov 29, 2019)

Lawliet>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Light


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Damn, this scene still gives me chills!

The evilness is pure here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Vino said:


> cant enter


Decide what is better


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> if I see another clown in my dream tonight
> I am reporting you


@DeVision


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> light and 3 other , 2 of them are shingame
> yea how cool
> 
> the fact that L didn't know about all that info from DN and was able to reach that far prove he is the superior , and he knew from the start Light was Kira but couldn't prove


L had an immense amount of resources. All the money in the world, the infrastructure, the political connections and a worldwide staff at his disposal. Sure, Light had a death note but couldn't use it unnoticed. How he tricked Ray Penber into killing off the staff himself, how he tricked Naomi to give him her real name after she faked it in the first place. How he thoroughly planned on losing his memory to later get his hands on the death note anyways. He had the death note but couldn't really use it to kill L since he would become the prime suspect. Neither did he have his name.

Light was alone. Ryuk was of no help and Rem even threatened to kill Light if something happens to Misa. And Light, in the end, tricked her into sacrificing her own life to kill Watari and L in order to free Misa and increase her lifespan. Rem went as far as to say that Light even surpass the shingami.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

It might not yet be there, but it's good.


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> um so how being Italian is related with this ?
> 
> Death Note was my first shonen anime to watch
> 
> my first shojo anime was Kaichou Wa Maid Sama  good old times


it is definitely related to pizza .xd


----------



## Vino (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> Decide what is better


i literally cant enter, theres a no permission page.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I find it weird that Light and Near had a 9 for intelligence
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


bruh the Mangaka don't know what is he talking about


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> L had an immense amount of resources. All the money in the world, the infrastructure, the political connections and a worldwide staff at his disposal. Sure, Light had a death note but couldn't use it unnoticed. How he tricked Ray Penber into killing off the staff himself, how he tricked Naomi to give him her real name after she faked it in the first place. How he thoroughly planned on losing his memory to later get his hands on the death note anyways. He had the death note but couldn't really use it to kill L since he would become the prime suspect. Neither did he have his name.
> 
> Light was alone. Ryuk was of no help and Rem even threatened to kill Light if something happens to Misa. And Light, in the end, tricked her into sacrificing her own life to kill Watari and L in order to free Misa and increase her lifespan. Rem went as far as to say that Light even surpass the shingami.


what you describe is more like strategist
L was better at deducation and all that stuff that's why he is smarter


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> bruh the Mangaka don't know what is he talking about






Light>=L>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>the rest


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> Damn, this scene still gives me chills!
> 
> The evilness is pure here.



Why you doing this to me?


----------



## Vino (Nov 29, 2019)

can i go now?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

This has 400 IQ

This guy's IQ= L+ Light


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> what you describe is more like strategist
> L was better at deducation and all that stuff that's why he is smarter


What are you talking about? if you're really good strategist then you're also good at deductions. Because you need to know how things happen in order to make accurate plan


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's by @Kinjin's order, so you snuggle up to him.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Vino said:


> can i go now?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Light>=L>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>the rest


Agree we gotta give Light the edge


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

By the process of elimination when both characters are good at same thing then the protagonist take the slight lead if they're shown to be equally good


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Agree we gotta give Light the edge


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Vino said:


> can i go now?



You can stay. It's not like you have anything better to do.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

this reminds me of Detective Conan fandom , their power level discussion is like about who is smarter lol


----------



## Vino (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You can stay. It's not like you have anything better to do.


i want to finish up my vino confronting [redacted] and destroying the forum vid


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Vino said:


> i want to finish up my vino confronting [redacted] and destroying the forum vid


You're optimistic as usual


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Vino said:


> i want to finish up my vino confronting [redacted] and destroying the forum vid


meh


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Vino said:


> i want to finish up my vino confronting [redacted] and destroying the forum vid



Oh.. That reason is good enough. You're excused. XD


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Fam

What picture to use:

@Oreki, @Irene


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> Boy my guess.


Yea ik that


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> Fam
> 
> What picture to use:
> 
> @Oreki, @Irene


Only you and the staff can see that, we cannot.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

11 more pages and we're done with the thread. It was a good ride.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> Fam
> 
> What picture to use:
> 
> @Oreki, @Irene


We can't see anything at all


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

God, Death Note truly is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> NOW



Delete this. I don't think you're allowed to do that.


----------



## Vino (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You're optimistic as usual





QMS said:


> meh


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

Wonder if I'll make it home to take the win.

Prolly not


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Light is the mc so he has plot armor or else he would have been caught earlier 



DeVision said:


> 11 more pages and we're done with the thread. It was a good ride.


dw I will make the new thread and it will be as great as this one


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Speaking of death note watch this... it's hilarious lol


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Damn I'm still top 5 without even caring about this thread.

Get a life @Marie


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Meh I will chose


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> 11 more pages and we're done with the thread. It was a good ride.


Yay


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Wonder if I'll make it home to take the win.
> 
> Prolly not



You think we have a chance to do it tonight? 



Irene said:


> dw I will make the new thread and it will be as great as this one



I could live with that. So it's a deal!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Vino said:


>


How's your quest of conquering the alley is going on


----------



## Vino (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> How's your quest of conquering the alley is going on


pretty well, i need more power tho

rep me


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> Meh I will chose



It's forbidden, because it wouldn't be annoymous anymore.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Light is the mc so he has plot armor or else he would have been caught earlier


Yeah it's like neighbor created the L


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Vino said:


> pretty well, i need more power tho
> 
> rep me



*The following error occurred:*
Now now. You can only give reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You think we have a chance to do it tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> I could live with that. So it's a deal!



It could be done.

Have a good night boys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You think we have a chance to do it tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> I could live with that. So it's a deal!


Depends on yall.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Vino said:


> pretty well, i need more power tho
> 
> rep me


You need to say +rep me or else everyone here gonna give you -rep


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's forbidden, because it wouldn't be annoymous anymore.


DAMN, I WAS FORCED TO CHOSE FROM TWO PERFECT PICTURES .


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You think we have a chance to do it tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> I could live with that. So it's a deal!


but first we need Kinjin locking this thread up so you y'all don't post while I am sleeping and snatch the next thread


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> DAMN, I WAS FORCED TO CHOSE FROM TWO PERFECT PICTURES .


Both of them was immensely lame


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> DAMN, I WAS FORCED TO CHOSE FROM TWO PERFECT PICTURES .



To be fair in voting, I didn't open any of them.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> but first we need Kinjin locking this thread up so you y'all don't post while I am sleeping and snatch the next thread



Only the 10k comment count. XD

EDIT: And you won't be sleeping with all the jokers around.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

@Flame you better be active... thread is on ending days


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Only the 10k comment count. XD


yea but at this rate it will reach 10000 this night 

wow me being only active here in 1 month and already in top 10


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Only 200 more


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Burn this thread to hell


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __


L will look better with blue hair tbh


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> To be fair in voting, I didn't open any of them.


I will not show the other because it will hint the other one .


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

I really want to be the next OP


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Any mod online to tell me the exact number of posts (deleted ones included)? @Soca  still here?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Burn this thread to hell


Noo


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> I really want to be the next OP


Neh I lost to @Oreki  last time!


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Only 200 more



You count that?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Huh


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Light x L was a good ship


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

9815


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

meh


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

spamming again?


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Any mod online to tell me the exact number of posts (deleted ones included)? @Soca  still here?


I dont understand what ur asking


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> spamming again?


We can now gain posts


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> L will look better with blue hair tbh



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> We can now gain posts


Don't want to until I reach 10k likes


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Any mod online to tell me the exact number of posts (deleted ones included)? @Soca  still here?


Wait...does deleted posts count?


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> What are you talking about? if you're really good strategist then you're also good at deductions. Because you need to know how things happen in order to make accurate plan


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> I dont understand what ur asking


He asking the total post count of this thread including the posts that has been deleted


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> Don't want to until I reach 10k likes


i will lead you there for free...no bit coin needed


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Marie said:


> You count that?


Noo


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

No one officially can take my spot


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> I dont understand what ur asking



Well.... Example. I make post 9999, Oreki makes 10k. I make 10001.
He'd win.
But if I delete my post [HASHTAG]#9999[/HASHTAG] that wouldn't count.

I guess there are more post than those 9827


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well.... Example. I make post 9999, Oreki makes 10k. I make 10001.
> He'd win.
> But if I delete my post [HASHTAG]#9999[/HASHTAG] that wouldn't count.
> 
> I guess there are more post than those 9827


You won't do something like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> 11 more pages and we're done with the thread. It was a good ride.


wanna play a game till thare?  i got some ideas...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well.... Example. I make post 9999, Oreki makes 10k. I make 10001.
> He'd win.
> But if I delete my post [HASHTAG]#9999[/HASHTAG] that wouldn't count.
> 
> I guess there are more post than those 9827


This reminds me of the last battle, It was the 3 of us


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

I have been listening to this all day 

it seems I am destined to be the next OP


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Light with Red also look good


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You won't do something like that



I wouldn't but there are people who would. 



Redline said:


> wanna play a game till thare?  i got some ideas...



Go ahead. 



QMS said:


> This reminds me of the last battle, It was the 3 of us



There were more. Flame was there too.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I wouldn't but there are people who would.


You just giving them evil idea


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You just giving them evil idea


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No one officially can take my spot


i am glad i made it into the top ten top contributors of this tread! my pleasure...also thanks and greeting for the others before and after me too


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok I'm giving up...


I hope @Oreki take the W


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Light with Red also look good



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Light with Red also look good


you mean red admiral right? RAO?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Ok I'm giving up...
> 
> 
> I hope @Oreki take the W


This so heartwarming to think someone wants me to win


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __


You lewd man

Just how many pics you have


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

I just get that feeling I am not gonna win lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This so heartwarming to think someone wants me to win


@QMS might easyly surpass don vision the raptor and get to the zoro spot! dunno if he can menage to beat our mascotte oreki chan!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> You lewd man
> 
> Just how many pics you have





Btw Johan is amazing as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> you mean red admiral right? RAO?


 they'll probably look good together


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Wow. Darwin killed. XD


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> You lewd man
> 
> Just how many pics you have


lol..he is not going to send you the hentai ones , don't even ask , those are personals


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well.... Example. I make post 9999, Oreki makes 10k. I make 10001.
> He'd win.
> But if I delete my post [HASHTAG]#9999[/HASHTAG] that wouldn't count.
> 
> I guess there are more post than those 9827


Theres been a lot of posts that were moved n deleted. I aint counting but we'd notice if there are irregularities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Ket;s play a game.

Ttype your post by closing your eyes when typing. Then see the result lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Theres been a lot of posts that were moved n deleted. I aint counting but we'd notice if there are irregularities.



Good to know, and I feel that's fair.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Inner @DeVision "Damn these powers"


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Ket;s play a game.
> 
> Ttype your post by closing your eyes when typing. Then see the result lol



I'M in. But I don't think I'm gonna make any mistakes.
At least I hope so after bragging.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I just get that feeling I am not gonna win lol


Bruhh


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> Theres been a lot of posts that were moved n deleted. I aint counting but we'd notice if there are irregularities.


the amount of double posts that I deleted


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

I am oreki


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I'M in. But I don't think I'm gonna make any mistakes.
> At least I hope so after bragging.



That wasn;t a bad attempt. Nice one


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

I typed right even after my eyes closed


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Inner @DeVision "Damn these powers"


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Btw Johan is amazing as well


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

@DeVision 

A monster fan?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I just noticed I really like a lot of antagonist in manga.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Ket;s play a game.
> 
> Ttype your post by closing your eyes when typing. Then see the result lol


Cgjbvxzc bj  ml  cchjk


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am oreki



Yoy need to write a bit more than that.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I just noticed I really like a lot of antagonist in manga.


Same here.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

@Kinjin wonder if you gonna be here before we reach 10000


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good to know, and I feel that's fair.


did you chose your new user name don?
 do you want some more suggestions?
 Sasquatch is not bad innit?lmaooooo


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Cgjbvxzc bj  ml  cchjk



Don't write jibberish


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I typed right even after my eyes closed


Sugoii


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision
> 
> A monster fan?



This was my sig for a long time:


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

seulgi is lobe seulgo os life 

I typed this without looking


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> the amount of double posts that I deleted


lol..dont tell me! i didnt ...lol


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> did you chose your new user name don?
> do you want some more suggestions?
> Sasquatch is not bad innit?lmaooooo



Never thought about changing my name :/


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This was my sig for a long time:


Wonderful. 


Oh the song with the monster, I really liked it. 


I love this one as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Yoy need to write a bit more than that.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

I lobe mtself


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

eustass kiudd is the best 

I am getting better at this


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Yoy need to write a bit more than that.


T.D.A is not your average person

This^


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

i can either close my eyes or keep it open and i would still end up making mistakes ...xd


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

ok but imagine how nice it would be to have a female OP 
a fresh change


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> 
> Oh the song with the monster, I really liked it.
> ...


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> i can either close my eyes or keep it open and i would still end up making mistakes ...xd


Same bro


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

what about we make a game of truth or fiction?
just ask ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

I;m not bad at this at all, lol.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> T.D.A is not your average person
> 
> This^



thank you for the compliment


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

this what I like but I can type my eyes close


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> thank you for the compliment


I am good person after all so I don't mind giving compliment to my elders


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

OK, new try with T.D.A's chalennge. This time is something more complex. I'm listening to the video I posted a bit ago, so it's even more confusing for me. XD
Let's open the eyes and see what I wroite. I think I did good.


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> thank you for the compliment


come on TD ! truth or fiction ...you chose


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Go to sleep kids


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

meh this us oj


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> meh this us oj


99% ... meh


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm pwrfectly fine. like thid lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

i am feeling like bring ash back to life!


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> 99% ... meh


wanna play a game joker?
devision should came along  as well...


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

@Redline no, I never thought about changing my name. Only my usertitle.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> wanna play a game joker?


in 100 post maybe


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

We're just here


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

More clowns @Irene


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> wanna play a game joker?
> *devision should came along  as well.*..



lewd


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Redline no, I never thought about changing my name. Only my usertitle.


i see ..but what is the user title?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> lewd


only becouse they both have the jokes avy lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> wanna play a game joker?
> devision should came along  as well...


What about me?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> i see ..but what is the user title?




*“You become responsible, forever, for what you have tamed.”*

This under my username.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Tatsu have spoken the truth


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

pure italian rap trash!!!lmaoooo


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Tatsu is hoe.... it does nothing beside lying


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

tatsu best girl


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Tatsu have spoken the truth



Why did you hid you name?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Tatsu is hoe.... it does nothing beside lying


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Nanami do you really want to win


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> *Nanami* do you really want to win



*informative*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I lobe mtself












Irene said:


> tatsu best girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> *informative*


Meh


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Why did you hid you name?


bruh 


Oreki said:


> Nanami do you really want to win


if I say yes will you not post or should I play reverse psychology


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

We're amost there. 75 more.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> if I say yes will you not post or should I play reverse psychology


No I won't I will give you if I won


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge that's some decent music


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No I won't I will give you if I won



I remember when you gave the thread opening to me.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> @Light D Lamperouge that's some decent music


It's nice I agree. 


I got it from here lol


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's nice I agree.
> 
> 
> I got it from here lol


Dudee


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

@Don King


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No I won't I will give you if I won


really woah


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Don! Td! watch this!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> No I won't I will give you if I won


Wowowa that's so sweet of you


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> Don! Td! watch this!



 this looks watch-worthy. But it's too long. I'll miss the end of the thread. XD


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's nice I agree.
> 
> 
> I got it from here lol


the Goden member movie ! you nasty lewdman


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

@Redline's first date with _[user hidden]

_


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

I am bored so 10k can go to @Irene


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> this looks watch-worthy. But it's too long. I'll miss the end of the thread. XD


why? what is this about? the last post wins to chose the title? just watch it later then ...sure you will laught hard about it


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __


so pretty


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

For 7 hours I was making this and now it's finally done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> @Redline's first date with _[user hidden]
> 
> _


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Yea congrats for making this far

Imma so proud of y'all


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

So, no one except for @Irene wants it anymore? Damn. It's a one on one now.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> For 7 hours I was making this and now it's finally done


you art have improved a lot , all those details  pretty

wish I was this talented ..


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So, no one except for @Irene wants it anymore? Damn. It's a one on one now.


who wants it beside me ?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Drama Queen


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> so pretty


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> you art have improved a lot , all those details  pretty
> 
> wish I was this talented ..


Yeah... I kind of get start practicing again from last month and it's RP character of my friend on TB


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> For 7 hours I was making this and now it's finally done




Great work!



Irene said:


> who wants it beside me ?



Me!


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

short black hair and green eyes ,, total bae


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Me!


Isn't flame to want that lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Great work!
> 
> 
> 
> Me!


the audacity  you already had one


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

getting close to the final goal! better be ready to avoid i don't get to chose the title guys.... reunite!


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> So, no one except for @Irene wants it anymore? Damn. It's a one on one now.


Bruhh Kuma look so badass there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Isn't flame to want that lol



Inb4 someone who's not a regular takes it.



Irene said:


> the audacity  you already had one



I never opened it. Soca opened it and gave me the rights afterwards. (


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah... I kind of get start practicing again from last month and it's RP character of my friend on TB


it looks neat , good job  you should continue practicing it will even improve more


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Bruhh Kuma look so badass there



Kuma is great. I hope he'll be back to his true self.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Don King


Yes, Brother?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

We're just there


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

here another one TD!


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> Yes, Brother?


You're watching the thread for a while now


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Isn't flame to want that lol



Who is the char btw?


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Tatsu plz come through


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You're watching the thread for a while now


I'm thinking about how you guys can keep this up. just all day long talk to each other.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Redline said:


> here another one TD!



This is Irene and Kinjin though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Tatsu plz come through




Drama Queen


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who is the char btw?


In that pic? No one... it's an Role Play character of my friend on TB


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> I'm thinking about how you guys can keep this up. just all day long talk to each other.


Now it's all about taking the post no 10000th lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

So close


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Drama Queen


boy that's how competitive I can get 

just like my girl Irene


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

It's time for the secret weapon. XD


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

here we go


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Flame you better be active... thread is on ending days


200+ posts in less than an hour? wtf?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Huh


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> 200+ posts in less than an hour? wtf?


They're too eager to win


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> 200+ posts in less than an hour? wtf?



GO AWAY. I don't want you to steal my new thread.


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

we're really close


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki with _[member hidden]

_


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

just few more


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Just 15 more.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> It's time for the secret weapon. XD


don't dare cheat I have my screenshots


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> GO AWAY. I don't want you to steal my new thread.


I've matured, young Dev. I no longer have any desires in trivial things such as these


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Oreki with _[member hidden]
> 
> _


Someone like Eru chitanda won't be bad


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Kuma is great. I hope he'll be back to his true self.


Isn't he dead? 

Also I wonder if The Revos rescued him or not


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> don't dare cheat I have my screenshots



It's only cheating if you get caught. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Damnit.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Refresh page.


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

just kidding u guys better let me have the new thread


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

hi


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

How many?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

hi


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

and it should be me


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Is it over?


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

smh


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

so close


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Shrike (Nov 29, 2019)

Ye it's over, could have stolen it for the lulz but you guys put in a lot of effort


----------



## Ren. (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> hi


meh


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Sanji>>>


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

@Oreki didn't u promise you'll let me have the next convo thread?


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

what about this TD who are they? lol


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

was fuckkkking close


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Damnit. Oreki stole it by a second.
It shouldn't count with his "hi" posts @Soca 
I was at least contributing. *triggered*


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Oreki didn't u promise you'll let me have the next convo thread?


Daamn I forget that 

I said the same thing to @Irene 

why don't you guys through a dice to decide


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

what prize you getting if you achieve 1000000?


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

is it finish ? too bad
 gg game guys


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> what prize you getting if you achieve 1000000?


Making the next thread


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Ye it's over, could have stolen it for the lulz but you guys put in a lot of effort



You should've. That would be a top class trolling. XD


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Daamn I forget that
> 
> I said the same thing to @Irene
> 
> why don't you guys through a dice to decide


nah she can have it


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> nah she can have it


I give you next time and I will make sure to not make any promises to others lol


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Congrats @DeVision


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> nah she can have it





Oreki said:


> Daamn I forget that
> 
> I said the same thing to @Irene
> 
> why don't you guys through a dice to decide


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Someone deleted there post lol


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 29, 2019)

all this for making a thread? you guys are crazy but I love it. keep it up. @Shrike where is the game?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

I told y'all @Oreki will win


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Congrats @DeVision



What is this sorcery?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You should've. That would be a top class trolling. XD



I even had the post ready, but kind of felt like rewarding people who really took the effort. Also working. Also listening to Shaq eating that spicy food and chuckling


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Congrats @DeVision


 



Irene said:


>


you better think of a good title


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I told y'all @Oreki will win


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

thats it ..the game is over already


----------



## Shrike (Nov 29, 2019)

Someone deleted a post, which is shitty, don't do that


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


>


Soca said no cheating


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Shrike said:


> I even had the post ready, but kind of felt like rewarding people who really took the effort. Also working. Also listening to Shaq eating that spicy food and chuckling



Oh yeah, I almost forgot. XD XD

PS. I'm sad you didn't throw in your post.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> you better think of a good title


it's gonna be cute y'all will cringe


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

@DeVision cheat


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Shrike said:


> Someone deleted a post, which is shitty, don't do that



No, a post appeared. :/

My post was 9999. Now it's 10k. I don't know how.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 29, 2019)

Don King said:


> all this for making a thread? you guys are crazy but I love it. keep it up. @Shrike where is the game?



Signups tomorrow - if enough people get interested. It will be map based movement, pretty fun

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

who did it?
now don can choose again? good ..in  don i trust


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Nanami make a thread already


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

I swear I didn't do anything. I saw my post being the [HASHTAG]#9999[/HASHTAG]. Now it's [HASHTAG]#10000[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Nanami make a thread already


I can ?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Oopss


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Don't worry guys @Oreki got the 10000 post. I just deleted 2 posts for trolling purposes. @Soca @Kinjin


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> I can ?


Yeah


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Don't worry guys @Oreki got the 10000 post. I just deleted 2 posts for trolling purposes. @Soca @Kinjin



Damn you for getting my hopes up.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

I deleted few posts too


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

So @Irene is making the new thread?

First female OP


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

@Irene 
You have to write the rules in the first post:

Rules

- No flaming
- Thread ends after 10,000 posts
- Spoiler talk is allowed but it has to be tagged
- DeVision is always right and don't oppose him

Let's all be cool and friendly as possible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

so now i can  just go back and cancel nine of my post and win? gooooooooodddd


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

To think that it was my death note talk that made this possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Top 3 Final Results:


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> So @Irene is making the new thread?
> 
> First female OP


I making a history


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> it's gonna be cute y'all will cringe


K pop?


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2019)

Soca gon be really happy if that's true


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> K pop?


What can you expect lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Someone gotta change the title of this Convo lol


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

@DeVision change title to "Endgame"


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

nah something about female in title as the first female op would be good


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> To think that it was my death note talk that made this possible.


I'm the one  who started it tho


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Oy, be sure to tag me in the new thread, please and thank you.


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> I making a history


go nanamiiiii


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I'm the one who started it tho


It was my Fyodor reply to you tho.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Who recruited Irene to the OL?


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I'm the one  who started it tho


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Who recruited Irene to the OL?



Me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It was my Fyodor reply to you tho.


It's clear that it's me, Maru


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Who recruited Irene to the OL?


Me


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> It's clear that it's me, Maru


----------



## Redline (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It was my Fyodor reply to you tho.


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

no one recruited me 

thanks for the OP  @Oreki


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

It's Morning here,  Maru


No lewd pics pls


----------



## DeVision (Nov 29, 2019)

Any mod online to close the thread?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> It's clear that it's me, Maru


Stop talking to yourself, Maru, not even my grandson have imaginary friends.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

@Etherborn 




DeVision said:


> Any mod online to close the thread?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Any mod online to close the thread?


@Etherborn @Soca @Kinjin


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Stop talking to yourself, Maru, not even my grandson have imaginary friends.


I'm ending this


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

I am gonna miss this convo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> I'm ending this


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Huh...

It's been a long time since I smile like that


----------



## Irene (Nov 29, 2019)

Skylar , Kinjin etc ... when they come and see this convo had already ended


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

So the thread ain't going to  get locked for the time being


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> Huh...
> 
> It's been a long time since I smile like that


----------



## Oreki (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Harashima said:


> So the thread ain't going to  get locked for the time being


Yeah and that's why we should stop posting lol


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

It's this your voice?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Yeah and that's why we should stop posting lol


Exactly lol


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Nothin bro


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2019)

stop tagging me muthafuckas


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Rules

- No flaming
- Thread ends after 10,000 posts
- Spoiler talk is allowed but it has to be tagged

Let's all be cool and friendly as possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Rules

- No flaming
- Thread ends after 10,000 posts
- Spoiler talk is allowed but it has to be tagged

Let's all be cool and friendly as possible

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

First

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

and so it begins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

3rd

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> Rules
> 
> - No flaming
> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts
> ...


@Flame  he is first as I told you .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

@QMS  waiting for you


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

This thread gonna be full fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Soca said:


> This thread is no different than any convo thread but to avoid having a repeat of the last convo let's keep it civil and no bullying. Everyone is allowed in here so let's all be cool and friendly as possible



Wait, was something wrong in the last thread or is it just Copy Paste?


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> This thread gonna be full fast


You can bet it will be!


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

You guys have no manners, at least welcome the new thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 11, 2019)

NIGHTY !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2019)

>Flame
>"No Flaming"


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

QMS said:


> NIGHTY !


THE MIGHTY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Flame has gone mad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

I can already bet that I am gonna be top poster of this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I can already bet that I am gonna be top poster of this thread


Me you @QMS  will be the top 3 i think....


----------



## Nataly (Jul 11, 2019)

First page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> Me you @QMS  will be the top 3 i think....


QMS can be last for all I care lol


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> QMS can be last for all I care lol



 c'mon


----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2019)

Now I have to figure out how to name it. 
@Oreki you sure you won't name it?


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Kasai Kingu said:


> c'mon


I was kidding, how can I not care about him


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I was kidding, how can I not care about him


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Now I have to figure out how to name it.
> @Oreki you sure you won't name it?


Yup, I already said so


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

The last one lasted 4 months....what's the record?We should think of breaking it if there is one.....


----------



## Steven (Jul 11, 2019)

Almost 10000 posts


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Acnologia said:


> Almost 10000 posts


We should start slowly....


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

Well I need sleep too, so good night


----------



## Kasai Kingu (Jul 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well I need sleep too, so good night


----------



## Oreki (Jul 11, 2019)

You did a hard job in this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

